# SERVIN'EM



## Patti Dukez

To all of our military families out there,

We are currently in the process of filming for the next SERVIN'EM "The Streets are Calling" 

If you have seen the previous dvd "East Coast Swangin" you know that we have extra links dedicated to different things one of them being infamous 'Cutting Room Floor' with outtakes and all :biggrin: 

We are currently working on dedicating a section of the next dvd to our troops and the rides that they build..it can be pictures and maybe a little bit of footage. 

If you send pictures please put your name (optional) and the make of the ride..we would also enjoy to have pictures of soldiers holding their plaques or with their family..we really appreciate the men and women who fight for our country and would love more than anything to give them the props they deserve..anyone interested in this offer please send all pics to [email protected] or PM me and I'll give you an address to shoot some footage too. 

Thank you for your time, be safe out there and keeping riding to the future


----------



## lowpro85

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## Patti Dukez

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sure do need that obsession fest on there


----------



## lowridinboyz

niccceeee :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 23 2008, 03:32 PM~11160188
> *sure do need that obsession fest on there
> *


Your right about that!!!!!!


----------



## streetrider

Great topic.....Myself and a couple homies,we servin and it is hard sometime.....but, I have a story for you.....pm me some info,and i could send it your way offline...thx


----------



## Patti Dukez

PM sent


----------



## streetrider

Ok............I got the pm and I also pass along the name of this topic to some homies who also serve & ride


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 24 2008, 07:48 AM~11166276
> *Your right about that!!!!!!
> *


so your coming right? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DOING SHIT AS WE SPEAK


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thanks Dirty those are some great pics  

I just want to thank everyone so far for all of the stories sent, I've heard the good and the bad. You guys/girls are truly awesome folk waking up every morning to face the unknown out there it takes a strong person to do that..please keep the stories and pictures coming! :biggrin: 

EVERYONE COME AND EAT FOR FREE! HOPPING, RIDING, AND FUN FOR THE KIDS STREET DREAMZ DOES IT ALL!!!!

DO NOT MISS THIS EVENT!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 06:49 PM~11171262
> *so your coming right?  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to damn sure do my best!! It may just be me and a camera but hey I can handle it


----------



## streetrider

:werd: :nicoderm: TTT


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 26 2008, 09:58 AM~11183072
> *:werd:  :nicoderm: TTT
> *


----------



## LatinaGina

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 23 2008, 06:30 AM~11156954
> *To all of our military families out there,
> 
> We are currently in the process of filming for the next SERVIN'EM "The Streets are Calling"
> 
> If you have seen the previous dvd "East Coast Swangin" you know that we have extra links dedicated to different things one of them being infamous 'Cutting Room Floor' with outtakes and all  :biggrin:
> 
> We are currently working on dedicating a section of the next dvd to our troops and the rides that they build..it can be pictures and maybe a little bit of footage.
> 
> If you send pictures please put your name (optional) and the make of the ride..we would also enjoy to have pictures of soldiers holding their plaques or with their family..we really appreciate the men and women who fight for our country and would love more than anything to give them the props they deserve..anyone interested in this offer please send all pics to [email protected] or PM me and I'll give you an address to shoot some footage too.
> 
> Thank you for your time, be safe out there and keeping riding to the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LatinaGina

:thumbsup: :werd: :worship:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT for the people who support our nation :angel:


----------



## NotHisRide

TTT for those who put their lives on the line everyday!!!!! Keep riding and we (SERVIN'EM, Street Dreamz, Resurrected and all others!) appreciate all you do!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy

> _Originally posted by NotHisRide_@Jul 31 2008, 07:01 AM~11222613
> *TTT for those who put their lives on the line everyday!!!!! Keep riding and we (SERVIN'EM, Street Dreamz, Resurrected and all others!) appreciate all you do!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Amen bro.. I think no matter who you are or what your political stand point is you need to support our troops. Two of my brother in-laws are over seas. America needs to stand behind its fighting men and women.


----------



## LatinaGina

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Patti Dukez

We have had a great response through emails and I just want to thank everyone for that :thumbsup: 

We would like to encourage more participation, the 2nd DVD 'Street Dreamz Volume II' actually made it to one of our great soldiers across seas with that in mind we would like to show all of the women and men who fight for our freedom how much we really care..

We would like to also remember and pay respect our fallen so if you have lost family or friend to this war you may also submit pictures and stories...I would be honored to have them.

This year's SERVIN'EM is going to dedicate itself to the men and women who make this country what it is today..please help us support them and yourself.

Thank you to our soliders...we just can't say that enough


----------



## MR. OBSESSION




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11260315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

:0 :thumbsup: 
Pics of Obama my sister e-mailed me today. 
She's in Afghanistan.....
In this top pic,she's the 3rd from the right (in the background)








In bottom pic,she's in the background,looking between
Obama,and the female soldier with the glasses on.








Proud of her and her soldiers! She's a SGT Major......HOOAH!


----------



## KadillakKing

wut up ms dukez.. ya knw ya boy gotta get is DRill Instructor on.... i'mma slide a fewpics ya way. 


oh yeah... ITZ STREET DREAMZ Bittchez :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I look forward to it Kaddy King!

Some great pictures have gotten posted up so far, thank you!


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## Guest




----------



## streetrider

I know there's gotta be more riders out there that are military....Keep this topic up,homies :werd: :yes:


----------



## stcrwlr

Streetrider I didn't know UR / was Active (I did 8 in the Navy) If no 1 has said THANK U .I'll B the 1ST ( all Military cats)


----------



## streetrider

:0 Yeah Homie.......lotta folks didnt know.......LOL


----------



## streetrider

Wit da Regal.....


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Aug 28 2008, 07:48 PM~11464223
> *Streetrider I didn't know UR / was Active (I did 8 in the Navy) If no 1 has said THANK U .I'll B the 1ST ( all Military cats)
> *


You gonna be at the "Fest"?? next week


----------



## Patti Dukez

I wish! I can't make it but some of the Street Dreamz crew is coming down to film and have fun


----------



## streetrider

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup: Hey Patti,wassup.......? Got your message...... Do you have 
a pic you can post up of the mag (cover) ??


----------



## Patti Dukez

Coming right up


----------



## Patti Dukez

Here ya go, it's going out in the mail this afternoon :biggrin: Thanks for writing in and telling us your story


----------



## WstSideLincoln

whats crackin dukes. :420: :420:


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup: Thank you. I am going to be looking for it. Maybe when this is over, I can show the "new" look of it,and inspire some other riders...
Thanks x1000


----------



## LatinaGina

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 PM~12070561
> *:thumbsup: Thank you. I am going to be looking for it. Maybe when this is over, I can show the "new" look of it,and inspire some other riders...
> Thanks x1000
> *


  Yes,papi.......you ya es una inspiración a mí :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Nov 5 2008, 02:04 PM~12070516
> *whats crackin dukes. :420:  :420:
> *


lol..I see they finally made an emoticon specifically for you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 5 2008, 02:09 PM~12070561
> *:thumbsup: Thank you. I am going to be looking for it. Maybe when this is over, I can show the "new" look of it,and inspire some other riders...
> Thanks x1000
> *


Hey you have to post pics when the "new" look is completed, I would be really interested in seeing it! Thanks to people like you and LatinaGina who is a real supporter maybe we can get some more stories in..

Anyone interested in submitting your story please email me at [email protected] with pictures please...THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup: cool.....i will keep you posted.Thanks again,Patti :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

Received the mag in the mail today.....it was kool getting some good news for a change...! :thumbsup: But, 2morrow will hopefully be a decision on the whole b.s. i've been going thru. Let's pray they rule the judgement in my favor....... :angel: I really could use the $ dough $ ya know...... :werd: :yessad:


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 17 2008, 10:43 PM~12187293
> * Received the mag in the mail today.....it was kool getting some good news for a change...! :thumbsup:  But, 2morrow will hopefully be a decision on the whole b.s. i've been going thru. Let's pray they rule the judgement in my favor....... :angel:  I really could use the $ dough $ ya know...... :werd:  :yessad:
> *



Dang B!!! I didn't know it was that deep homey!!! We were club members and I didn't even know man!!! Now I understand the reasons why you did what you had to do homey!!!! I'm not gonna go into the past and bring up old stuff, but I wish I would've known man instead of judging you the way I did. My apologies to you man. I hope everything works in your favor. I can say some people just didn't want to understand at that time. But reading your story sheds some insight on everything and it takes a Man to step up and let people know what the deal is. Good Luck Man!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 18 2008, 12:43 AM~12187293
> * Received the mag in the mail today.....it was kool getting some good news for a change...! :thumbsup:  But, 2morrow will hopefully be a decision on the whole b.s. i've been going thru. Let's pray they rule the judgement in my favor....... :angel:  I really could use the $ dough $ ya know...... :werd:  :yessad:
> *


I'm really glad you liked the magazine and I look forward to getting more stories out like yours...I think everyone deserves a fair shot so my heart goes out to you and good luck on your judgement..thanks for your support :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Nov 18 2008, 02:45 AM~12187880
> *Dang B!!! I didn't know it was that deep homey!!! We were club members and I didn't even know man!!! Now I understand the reasons why you did what you had to do homey!!!! I'm not gonna go into the past and bring up old stuff, but I wish I would've known man instead of judging you the way I did. My apologies to you man. I hope everything works in your favor.  I can say some people just didn't want to understand at that time. But reading your story sheds some insight on everything and it takes a Man to step up and let people know what the deal is. Good Luck Man!!!!
> *


yeah..'preciate the comments homie.... i had to do things for my kids,first and foremost ya know,to make sure they are provided for. But, as of right now, i'm 
just waiting on orders to see where i will be next. Trying to at least be with my kids for the holidays......hopefully i will still be stateside,though Germany or Korea
may be "on the table".......stay tuned


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: 









 TO THA TOP.....!!!!


----------



## DJ TWYST

Yeah man!!! Good Luck on your endeavors man!!! Hope to see you on the streets this summer in the A!!!!


----------



## streetrider

kool,homie.....i'm hoping i get orders to go "West"....lol..... :yes: 
that way i could work on the ride,and be close to L.A.
Unfortunately, this is a pic of it, how it is now....... :tears:


----------



## 84 Monte

Thanks homie for the props to all military. I am a Marine stationed in San Diego. I have been in for 11 hard years. It is good to see the support and love we get. Thanks again


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Nov 21 2008, 12:48 PM~12220394
> *Thanks homie for the props to all military. I am a Marine stationed in San Diego. I have been in for 11 hard years. It is good to see the support and love we get. Thanks again
> *


 whats up homie... are u right in Diego,or outside the city?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Nov 21 2008, 11:48 AM~12220394
> *Thanks homie for the props to all military. I am a Marine stationed in San Diego. I have been in for 11 hard years. It is good to see the support and love we get. Thanks again
> *


Hey listen thank you for doing what you do.... the least we can do is support you and guys like Streetrider..  

I'm still strongly urging military to write in to [email protected] with stories including pictures...the good, the experience, maybe something funny like a prank (I hear about those all the time..funny shit :biggrin: ) just anything to get your story out and help others to feel and understand that there are so many riders out there that go through the same things..maybe even lift some spirits.

LET'S KEEP THIS THING GOING!!!!

SUPPORT THE MAGAZINE THAT WANTS TO SUPPORT YOU!!!

Go to MAGAZINE and get your subscription for $15 :biggrin: 

This way you can write in and keep a look out because the next story we post may be about you!

Thanks again to Streetrider and everyone for their efforts and support you mean a lot :worship:


----------



## streetrider

:rant: Ok...i'd just like to add...if there's any Reserve Soldiers who are having issues of any kind, such as getting re-hired, or re-instated to their old jobs
from their civilian employer,with returning to their civilian jobs, please do not
hesitate to P.M. me, i have some info that i can give you, as far a contacts and 
help that may be available, and how to go about it. If I can help a fellow 
Soldier out by passing along good info, all I ask in return is, that you keep it going
(pass it on) :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Something else I want to talk about..

As many of you know I also make a lowrider dvd called SERVIN'EM..this year I want to do a rolling credit section of pictures with:

The rider's name and military rank/status
club
Location 

ALL MILITARY RIDERS ARE WELCOME! This would be a great chance to represent your club, your pride, your ride and your family :biggrin: 

In order to do this you have to submit at least 3 to 4 photos preferably like the one above with either you and your ride, your family, etc.

We just want something to really show who you are..it could be a club picture but there has to be at least one in uniform..

If you have a fallen member I would especially love to do some 'in loving memories' so hit me up at [email protected]

The latest entry will be December 20, 2008! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was my last dvd wait till you see the next


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Nov 21 2008, 02:53 PM~12221948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jayrock1999

damn maybe i need to get my pics up too.....shout out to all my military comrades no matter what branch u in...we are all in the for the same cause......by the way this aint MIKE, its the the ONE AND ONLY Q!!!!


----------



## supersporting88

People thank us all the time, but I feel that it is just a job. In my opinion if people want to thank someone they should thank our families. Our parents, siblings, spouses, and kids did not ask us to join/reenlist, but yet they stand by our sides.


----------



## streetrider

uffin: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Nov 23 2008, 03:08 AM~12234098
> *People thank us all the time, but I feel that it is just a job.  In my opinion if people want to thank someone they should thank our families.  Our parents, siblings, spouses, and kids did not ask us to join/reenlist, but yet they stand by our sides.
> *



I can agree to that, I think that's meant in total when we thank you..meaning you, your wives/husband, moms/dads, all of it. The thing I would enjoy most is to have pictures of families wether it be the extended or the immediate I think it is a job but it's also an experience that some people may or may not want to share...

I have had the opportunity to meet some really great people along the way and since I have the means to share that I thought I would...the strongest people are sometimes not the soldiers but the people who stand behind them.

Thanks for your input on this


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

supersport88 i can agree with you,...our family, friends and loved ones deal with the most stress and strain worrying about our well being while we are deployed....my family, friends and loved ones mean the world to me...they are the reason i do what i do for this country.....and i especially thank Pati Dukes for giving us the recognition here on Lay It Low....


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## KadillakKing

ECHO COMPANY 2nd BN


PARRIS ISLAND, SC

" WE MAKE MARINES "


----------



## streetrider

For ALL branches serving, or who have 
served in the Military, have a SAFE
& HAPPY THANKSGIVING....!! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 Monte

Me with my Ol Lady at the Veteran's Day Parade!

JUST II LOWW
San Diego cc


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA

A BIG THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORT...








:biggrin: 








:cheesy: 








CAMP JUSTICE BAGHDAD - IRAQ


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte_@Dec 1 2008, 10:14 PM~12306926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my Ol Lady at the Veteran's Day Parade!
> 
> JUST II LOWW
> San Diego cc
> *


That's a great picture right there...good to see


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Dec 2 2008, 01:34 AM~12309459
> *A BIG THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMP JUSTICE BAGHDAD - IRAQ
> *


Thank you :biggrin: You got some more pics of that ride?


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA

I SENT YOU A FEW PICS OF THE RIDE TO YOUR E-MAIL :biggrin: 








:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I am submitting the article tonight..thank you for all of the great pictures posted up..I hope I can do you all proud.. thanks again


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## streetrider




----------



## streetrider




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Happy New Year to All


----------



## Patti Dukez

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:werd:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## westcoastridin

2 DA TOP FOR A GRET DVD , JUST GOT THRU WATCHING MINE AGAIN CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE COMES OUT


----------



## VA CHEVY

whatitdew p. dukez!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 6 2009, 11:50 AM~12621130
> *2 DA TOP FOR A GRET DVD  , JUST GOT THRU WATCHING MINE AGAIN  CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE COMES OUT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

They don't have a joker smile emoticon..but I'm sure you know how big the smile is  

The next one will be out very shortly...trust me you'll like


----------



## Patti Dukez

www.pattidukezproductions.com


----------



## Patti Dukez

*SERVIN’EM ‘THE STREETS ARE CALLING’ DVD IS NOW AVAIALBE FOR ONLINE ORDERS!!!!!*
From some of the finest hopping at the Cinco De Mayo Show 2008 held by Lowyalty C.C. all the way to Street Dreamz Cookout 2008 in our very own Hampton Virginia you CAN NOT miss out on owning this DVD!!!!

Low-rider.com footage in Maryland and some of the funniest bloopers and outtakes on the now famous ‘Cutting Room Floor’ this DVD has it all…

All orders go out the very next day!

Thank you for your support in keeping our East Coast Lowrider Coverage alive!!!

To place your order click on this link ORDER HEREor go to www.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM!











:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83




----------



## lethaljoe

i just want to say thankyou for supporting us. lowriding has been my life my whole life, and im glad to see that us as american soldiers are supported by the lowrider community. again thankyou for all your support


----------



## lethaljoe

my lincoln and another soldiers truck out here on fort polk


----------



## VA CHEVY

damn patti you know how to do your thing with that dvd :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think i watched it everyday!


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Apr 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13624036
> *damn patti you know how to do your thing with that dvd :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i think i watched it everyday!
> *


hey patti good job on the dvd...i got a couple stereo shops out here playing them in their stores....!!!


----------



## NotHisRide

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NotHisRide, Patti Dukez

Fancy seeing you in here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE :biggrin: 

I just want to say thank you to our men and women who serve this country and thank you to all that have supported my little business it means the world..

I have some of the greatest friends and family in this world and have met some of the best riders I could've ever asked to meet!

Life is good people and it only get's better from here :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Awhile back I requested pictures from our finest soliders and I've got to tell ya, I was so impressed and honored at the response I got to give me a chance to show how much we appreciate you...the magazine just came out again..I hope you enjoy..

You mean a lot to us here at SERVIN'EM and DropJaw Magazine....thank you for everything that you do for this country :worship: 










Anyone that would like a copy of this magazine you can go to DROPJAW


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM also covered the Cinco De Mayo show held by Lowyalty C.C. in Greensboro this past Sunday..this was an incredible show with some truly awesome people..I don't think I met one person I didn't like and at the end of the day my face hurt from smiling so much..

Thank you to Lowyalty C.C. for an excellent time and for having us down :biggrin:  

All photos by Mana of Street Dreamz and Patti Dukez of Resurrected


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up Russ you check out that pic you got on that page? It's blurry on the screen but it's the Regal foe sure


----------



## mr.casper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 4 2009, 01:53 PM~13781024
> *What's up Russ you check out that pic you got on that page? It's blurry on the screen but it's the Regal foe sure
> *


girl, believe me when i see the green, my shyt just focuses automatically...


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Nice pix Patty :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti 

I just wanted to say THANKS for All the you do....


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 4 2009, 04:58 PM~13781815
> *Patti
> 
> I just wanted to say THANKS for All the you do....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing

pics lookin hell a good :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@May 4 2009, 04:52 PM~13781745
> *Nice pix Patty :biggrin:
> *


Hey man, you take nic pix what can I say?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:29 PM~13782118
> *pics lookin hell a good  :biggrin:
> *


You better cop a copy of that magazine too :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

nice pics


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 4 2009, 06:31 PM~13782133
> *You better cop a copy of that magazine too :biggrin:
> *


 you see i'm back n forth ttryin to figure it out they many links on they site. i'm easily distracted...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:39 PM~13782213
> *you see i'm back n forth ttryin to figure it out they many links on they site. i'm easily distracted...
> *


Not a problem man click on this link and it will take you straight to the magazine  

THE MAGAZINE


----------



## KadillakKing

see where would i be wit out you... hahahahahaha... prolly lost sumwhere doing dounts in front of the police station.. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk87

Here you go patti :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:52 PM~13782380
> *see where would i be wit out you... hahahahahaha... prolly lost sumwhere doing dounts in front of the police station..  :biggrin:
> *


and I'd be right there with ya


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by dunk87_@May 4 2009, 05:52 PM~13782381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go patti  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin: :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

hell yea.. wait i want my copy signed too. gonnna be worth money someday


----------



## God's Son2

Nice to meet you Patti Dukes! see you at Obsession fest!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13782437
> *Nice to meet you Patti Dukes! see you at Obsession fest!
> *


You know it :biggrin: next time I'll keep my quarters in my pocket and not in the door..lol.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by dunk87_@May 4 2009, 06:52 PM~13782381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go patti  :biggrin:
> *



dunk wtf tell me yall was jokin shootin da 50 like dat. rds rollin around.. half filled sand bags.. plze say it was a joke


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by dunk87_@May 4 2009, 06:52 PM~13782381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go patti  :biggrin:
> *


where's da t&e? kentucky windage huh.. hahahaha


----------



## dunk87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:59 PM~13782453
> *dunk wtf tell me yall was jokin shootin da 50 like dat. rds rollin around.. half filled sand bags.. plze say it was a joke
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin: I'm a machine gun inst. We were showing how you don't shoot for a class


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey Dunk let my girl Brandi know I have nothing but luv for that girl and she is one of my biggest supporters :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 4 2009, 05:59 PM~13782452
> *You know it :biggrin:  next time I'll keep my quarters in my pocket and not in the door..lol.
> *


haha, i was looking at your interior and saw your coin stash and then i heard you calling me but couldnt figure out where you were lol.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by dunk87_@May 4 2009, 07:02 PM~13782477
> *Hell yeah :biggrin:  I'm a machine gun inst. We were showing how you don't shoot for a class
> *



that's how we have the officers shoot... make em chase the target... boot Lt's are dumb!!!


----------



## dunk87

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 4 2009, 06:02 PM~13782478
> *Hey Dunk let my girl Brandi know I have nothing but luv for that girl and she is one of my biggest supporters :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt I got you. I'll let her know.


----------



## dunk87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 06:04 PM~13782508
> *that's how we have the officers shoot... make em chase the target... boot Lt's are dumb!!!
> *


You aint never lied :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:0 









NOT HAPPY


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 4 2009, 07:08 PM~13782547
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahahahahahaha.. damn i know that feel tho... still funny tho


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

sup patti :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

These pics taken by Patti are KOOL......just pics, none of the B.S......
thanks Patti,and keep up the good work..!!!



































































































[/quote]


----------



## VA CHEVY

love the pics patti :biggrin:


----------



## 64sure

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@May 4 2009, 05:18 PM~13783364
> *  These pics taken by Patti are KOOL......just pics, none of the B.S......
> thanks Patti,and keep up the good work..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[/qu :dunno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> These pics taken by Patti are KOOL......just pics, none of the B.S......
> thanks Patti,and keep up the good work..!!!


[/quote]

Thanks man, luv the support :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13783182
> *sup patti  :biggrin:
> *


Perry I got you now...thanks for the good time I enjoyed talking with you


----------



## Big Russ




----------



## Patti Dukez

I see INKEDCITY.COM up in here...great business I recommend it all day!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13784690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Russ keep'em coming


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 4 2009, 06:03 PM~13782489
> *haha, i was looking at your interior and saw your coin stash and then i heard you calling me but couldnt figure out where you were lol.
> *


I know man, it was just funny  Cool to meet ya


----------



## Patti Dukez

Bump


----------



## Ox-Roxs

:0


----------



## supersporting88

Check out this low ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13794092
> *Check out this low ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I'm talkinbout :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S TIME FOLKS...

After seeing the sweet rides at Cinco De Mayo and speaking with Tru Family a bit on this it has been decided that we just can't wait for shows to get that footage so SERVIN'EM is hitting the streets between shows..

I would like to arrange a ride date down in NC getting up with the clubs in the area to come join me for a day of nothing but straight riding and I will film the whole time :biggrin: 

It doesn't have to be a show, it doesn't have to be a cookout, it's a day to ride and give credit where credit is due...

Hopefully we can land in a location that's due-able for most everyone..

I look forward to it, I want EVERYONE on this next DVD..

I may bring some riders from VA & MD...you know they are always down :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2009, 08:03 PM~13795895
> *IT'S TIME FOLKS...
> 
> After seeing the sweet rides at Cinco De Mayo and speaking with Tru Family a bit on this it has been decided that we just can't wait for shows to get that footage so SERVIN'EM is hitting the streets between shows..
> 
> I would like to arrange a ride date down in NC getting up with the clubs in the area to come join me for a day of nothing but straight riding and I will film the whole time :biggrin:
> 
> It doesn't have to be a show, it doesn't have to be a cookout, it's a day to ride and give credit where credit is due...
> 
> Hopefully we can land in a location that's due-able for most everyone..
> 
> I look forward to it, I want EVERYONE on this next DVD..
> 
> I may bring some riders from VA & MD...you know they are always down :biggrin:
> *


when is this gonna happen??


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@May 6 2009, 05:04 PM~13806179
> *when is this gonna happen??
> *


I'm working on setting a good date for that right now  :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 7 2009, 06:19 AM~13812454
> *I'm working on setting a good date for that right now   :thumbsup:
> *


let me know.....


----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## MR. OBSESSION




----------



## WstSideLincoln

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WstSideLincoln---> :h5: <---Me :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's a good day to post up some pics..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Alright folks it's Officially Official...we are going to start covering strictly lowriding and lowrider clubs in the next magazine articles to come..this is exciting for me because I get to put out to the world not only in a DVD but in an actual magazine the people who lowride and have worked so hard to get where they are...

I am working hard to make the article even bigger, covering more rides and the people who build them..I'm working towards full page articles here :cheesy: 


Please support this East Coast magazine so that we can keep this thing alive and hopefully cover everyone out there! A subscription is only $15 and that ensures you get your copy especially if you are in it! 

ORDER MAGAZINE

Thank you so much for your support, I'll do my best to make you all proud as you have made me :biggrin: 

Much Love and Lowriding  

The last article was a hit..we support our troops!


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2009, 11:08 AM~13885871
> *Alright folks it's Officially Official...we are going to start covering strictly lowriding and lowrider clubs in the next magazine articles to come..this is exciting for me because I get to put out to the world not only in a DVD but in an actual magazine the people who lowride and have worked so hard to get where they are...
> 
> I am working hard to make the article even bigger, covering more rides and the people who build them..I'm working towards full page articles here :cheesy:
> Please support this East Coast magazine so that we can keep this thing alive and hopefully cover everyone out there!  A subscription is only $15 and that ensures you get your copy especially if you are in it!
> 
> ORDER MAGAZINE
> 
> Thank you so much for your support, I'll do my best to make you all proud as you have made me :biggrin:
> 
> Much Love and Lowriding
> 
> The last article was a hit..we support our troops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Let me work out some things and I will want to advertise on the Mag Patti ... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:   PM Sent


----------



## streetrider




----------



## lil lincoln lover

Man them chippers nock it off


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lil lincoln lover_@May 18 2009, 09:24 PM~13926148
> *Man them chippers nock it off
> *


It think you are missing some words there buddy


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@May 18 2009, 08:52 PM~13925720
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Charles Roach of Resurrected and owner of Interstate 64 Hydraulics dealer of Black Magic Products on the East Coast  

757-592-0799


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

To the Top :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 19 2009, 05:18 AM~13930814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 23 2009, 06:57 AM~13976578
> *
> *


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 19 2009, 04:18 AM~13930814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shyt right there is gangsta..........i like


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY FROM ALL OF US HERE AT SERVIN'EM  

SUPPORT OUR TROOPS :worship: :angel:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## INKEDCITY

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 2 2009, 12:54 AM~14069156
> *TTT...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## Big Russ




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 4 2009, 06:56 PM~14097062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAAAAAAHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 4 2009, 07:41 PM~14096919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RULOW

hey famIly this is a pic of last weekend of DANNY aka BAGHDADY riding his trey to the show, he is a member of the VA chapter.

i dropped him off at the airport last night he left on his 4TH tour to IRAQ. he will return one year from today, everytime he leaves its for a year or more. for those who dont know him he is a family man and a man who loves this country. i ask that you keep him and his family in your prayers as he starts his 4TH visit to IRAQ.

ROLANDO
b"I"g VA


----------



## Patti Dukez

PLEASE PRAY FOR OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS WHO SERVE THIS COUNTRY AND YOU BETTER BELIEVE THAT WE HERE AT SERVIN'EM HAVE YOUR BACK!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THAT YOU ARE AND FOR ALL THAT YOU DO!!

GOD BLESS BAGHDADY ON HIS JOURNEY AND A SAFE RETURN HOME :angel:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Went out to a nice little car show held by a local church today..pretty nice rides..had to share :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol..


----------



## VA CHEVY

cool pics patti :biggrin: keep'em comin!


----------



## Patti Dukez

I got some Maryland coming tomorrow morning with some hard evidence that you and Mana did show up for a little bit but snuck out before anyone could see you...

Just watch and see :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 6 2009, 05:10 PM~14112614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE PICS


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 5 2009, 11:12 AM~14102854
> *PLEASE PRAY FOR OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS WHO SERVE THIS COUNTRY AND YOU BETTER BELIEVE THAT WE HERE AT SERVIN'EM HAVE YOUR BACK!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THAT YOU ARE AND FOR ALL THAT YOU DO!!
> 
> GOD BLESS BAGHDADY ON HIS JOURNEY AND A SAFE RETURN HOME :angel:
> *


AND FROM ALL OF US WHO PROTECT AND SERVE THIS COUNTRY...PATTI WE THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO AT SERVN'EM DVDS.....ITS ABOUT TIME WE GET OUR CHANCE TO SHINE!!!!


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Hi Patti ...

I had the distinct pleasure of meeting you at the StreetDreamz picnic on 5-31-09 in MD.

I thank you for showing the armed forces some love & recognition that they so deserve; that deserves major respect & although a little late I'd like to share my pics of that day!

Big up's to tha troops; we love you! & a special shout out to KadillakKing - He's our hometown hereo fo sho' !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Then the HOP


----------



## Patti Dukez

DAMN! NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2009, 06:58 AM~14124098
> *DAMN! NICE PICS :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ... 
Right click & save 'em :cheesy: 

Again it was a pleasure & thanks for showing the armed forces love :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 8 2009, 09:20 AM~14124579
> *Thanks ...
> Right click & save 'em  :cheesy:
> 
> Again it was a pleasure & thanks for showing the armed forces love  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey I can't tell you how much I appreciate the support and I'll keep supporting the troops and making these dvds as long as I can and I hope that's for a long time :biggrin: 

and I right click saved every one of'em 

Good times and good people= a great life! Thanks for being a part of that :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jun 8 2009, 10:19 AM~14124951
> *
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

bought all 3 vids at the picnic at rosaryville park nice work patty and also i love your car that's my next ride i love station wagons


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 8 2009, 10:43 AM~14125114
> *bought all 3 vids at the picnic at rosaryville park nice work patty and also i love your car that's my next ride i love station wagons
> *


Appreciate the support :thumbsup: The East Coast deserves the respect and recognition all I want to do is be a part of showing it to the world :biggrin: 

thumbs up on the wagon, let me know when you get it. I've got parts if you need'em


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:51 AM~14125177
> *Appreciate the support :thumbsup: The East Coast deserves the respect and recognition all I want to do is be a part of showing it to the world :biggrin:
> 
> thumbs up on the wagon, let me know when you get it. I've got parts if you need'em
> *


its gonna be a minute before i start another ride i gotta finish my caddy first good look on the parts if i need sompthin ill let you know


----------



## Antdawg

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 7 2009, 11:57 PM~14122162
> *Then the HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some hardcore pics. What kinda camera do you use?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 8 2009, 12:27 PM~14125469
> *Those are some hardcore pics.  What kinda camera do you use?
> *


Hey Anthony ... :wave: 

It's a NIKON D50, with a 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens & a 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 lens

Wish I had a D90 but ain't nuthing wrong wit my 50 .... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2009, 11:36 AM~14125065
> *Hey I can't tell you how much I appreciate the support and I'll keep supporting the troops and making these dvds as long as I can and I hope that's for a long time :biggrin:
> 
> and I right click saved every one of'em
> 
> Good times and good people= a great life! Thanks for being a part of that  :biggrin:
> *



Right on baby gurl!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Jammonit


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2009, 02:32 PM~14126696
> *Jammonit
> *


Oh no you didn't !!! :nono: 

That made me just break right out into a windmill then into a backspin real quick! Pheeeeeew; I aint as young as I use to be :uh:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 8 2009, 01:44 PM~14126821
> *Oh no you didn't !!!  :nono:
> 
> That made me just break right out into a windmill then into a backspin real quick! Pheeeeeew; I aint as young as I use to be  :uh:
> *


I'm windmilling right now while I'm typing this to you...with one hand  

Who's bad?!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Antdawg

I windmilled and hit my head on the coffee table.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 7 2009, 10:57 PM~14122162
> *Then the HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME PICS


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:45 PM~14132308
> *AWESOME PICS
> *


Thanks DANA; appreciate the invite especially where were at there is no scene so the 4hr drive was
worth it. We felt like family !!!

Next years I'll bring mine fo' sho











:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jun 8 2009, 02:47 PM~14126844-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm windmilling right now while I'm typing this to you...with one hand
> 
> Who's  bad?!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt you are the undisputed winner !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Antdawg_@Jun 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14131784
> *I windmilled and hit my head on the coffee table.
> *


I did too; but didn't want to say anything ...


----------



## Antdawg

Nice chop top G-body, this is mine.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 9 2009, 09:45 AM~14136493
> *Nice chop top G-body, this is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No shit !!!

I never wanted a roof ... Alays wanted it to be a roadster

You like havin it?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 9 2009, 08:30 AM~14136439
> *Thanks DANA; appreciate the invite especially where were at there is no scene so the 4hr drive was
> worth it. We felt like family !!!
> 
> Next years I'll bring mine fo' sho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Bring it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Antdawg

I love it in the fall and spring. Too damn hot in the summer. Selling it now though. Ever since I got the impala, that's all I want to drive. Definately a head turner.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 9 2009, 01:44 PM~14138626
> *I love it in the fall and spring.  Too damn hot in the summer.  Selling it now though.  Ever since I got the impala, that's all I want to drive.  Definately a head turner.
> *


Ahhhhhh; IMPALA the ultimate !!! 
:wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2009, 01:42 PM~14138613
> *Nice! Bring it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Next year; Most definitely


----------



## Antdawg

Good morning Patty. And all the men and women in uniform


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 10 2009, 07:57 AM~14147782
> *Good morning Patty. And all the men and women in uniform
> *


Good Morning Ant :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I've got to say if you missed the Street Dreamz Picnic in Maryland then you missed out A LOT!!! You just can't miss this event!!!! 

I've been posting these everywhere but it's time to get them all together..MAKE SURE YOU DON'T MISS THE STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT HAMPTON VA AUGUST 23, 2009!!!!! FILMING FOR SERVIN'EM, FREE FOOD, TROPHIES WITH NO ENTRY FEE, AND CASH FOR THE HOP OFF!!!!!!!

Now check out the Maryland pictures thank you Street Dreamz for keeping the East Coast so damn cool


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## WstSideLincoln

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 10 2009, 04:07 PM~14151263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up everyone well it's that time again :biggrin: 

Dedicated to our soldiers we would like to once again issue our troops in the next article for Drop Jaw's Magazine...

Please send any stories, photos, and anything you may like to publish to [email protected].

The story that's chosen will receive a copy of the magazine your story made it in along with a free SERVIN'EM sticker mailed directly to your address the day it comes out!!!

WE LOVE OUR SOLDIERS AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 10 2009, 03:56 PM~14151161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey ... Is anyone claiming this guy? I think he escaped from the Looney Bin & as responsible adults someone should call the proper authorities & ....

Oh what the hell; he's just a menace II society right?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 11 2009, 10:18 AM~14159397
> *Hey ... Is anyone claiming this guy? I think he escaped from the Looney Bin & as responsible adults someone should call the proper authorities & ....
> 
> Oh what the hell; he's just a menace II society right?
> *


X3,000,000 but we luv'em  I think he was saying something like "Patti you are so cool" or maybe it was even "Patti get the damn camera outta my face" but whatever it was that's one funny ass pic..lol.


----------



## Big Russ




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14165865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Russ+Jun 11 2009, 10:58 PM~14165865-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From me & my family - I thank you ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jun 12 2009, 06:24 AM~14169065
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Big Russ

thank you all for the support of your service members......we all appreciate the support and the things you do to show appreciation.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Antdawg

What up yall. Just stoppin in to put us back to the top.


----------



## Patti Dukez

T+T=T....yes :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 15 2009, 07:58 PM~14198857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the details with this


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14199992
> *whats the details with this
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

steel city fam and i are gonna try to make it hopfully we can get a few more riders with us this trip


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14201357
> *steel city fam and i are gonna try to make it  hopfully we can get a few more riders with us this trip
> *


That would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 15 2009, 11:38 PM~14201357
> *steel city fam and i are gonna try to make it  hopfully we can get a few more riders with us this trip
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 15 2009, 11:55 PM~14201674
> *That would be great :thumbsup:
> *


But not as great as you ...

:h5:


Good Morning Riderz ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 16 2009, 06:52 AM~14204128
> *But not as great as you ...
> 
> :h5:
> Good Morning Riderz ...
> *


You made me blush :biggrin: 

I'm excited for everyone to come out, and bring that awesome camera with you..here's some STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT past pictures...I tell you what Street Dreamz always knows how to have a good time from Maryland back to Virginia the cookouts are incredible :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## streetrider




----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

How much further is that hampton VA showfrom that last picnic in MD


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 18 2009, 08:18 AM~14226125
> *How much further is that hampton VA showfrom that last picnic in MD
> *


about 3 hours south. hope to see you out there. lots of good fun time :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

cuz bitch i'm a ryder....lol wut it dew mz dukez


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 AM~14226702
> *cuz bitch i'm a ryder....lol  wut it dew mz dukez
> *


I heard that sheet :biggrin:


----------



## NotHisRide

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2009, 10:40 AM~14226702
> *cuz bitch i'm a ryder....lol  wut it dew mz dukez
> *



Kakallaki!!!! Good to see ya!!!! You coming down for our shindigamabobber in Aug???


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NotHisRide_@Jun 18 2009, 10:52 AM~14227200
> *Kakallaki!!!! Good to see ya!!!! You coming down for our shindigamabobber in Aug???
> *


He better :| 









or it's curtians for that guy and I don't mean the pretty frilly white ones that hang over my kitchen sink either.


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up Perry :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 18 2009, 09:55 AM~14227229
> *What's up Perry :biggrin:
> *



sup girl you wanna go to tulsa this weekend ???

you need to


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 18 2009, 10:57 AM~14227244
> *sup girl you wanna go to tulsa this weekend ???
> 
> you need to
> *


I wish :biggrin: You are going to have to have fun without me..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 18 2009, 12:18 PM~14228490
> *I wish :biggrin: You are going to have to have fun without me..
> *



YOU SUCK LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 18 2009, 08:12 PM~14232888
> *YOU SUCK LOL
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

TTT

Never to be forgotten ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 22 2009, 07:24 PM~14265553
> *TTT
> 
> Never to be forgotten ...
> *


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

JUS POPPIN TO SAY WHATS UP!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up everyone..looking forward to the next magazine article coming out
through DropJaw Magazine..

We are covering a member of the Northern VA Chapter of INDIVIDUALS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 10 2009, 01:03 PM~14151228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics execpt mine that joint looks messed up lol


----------



## Ox-Roxs

:0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 23 2009, 04:40 PM~14274849
> *great pics execpt mine that joint looks messed up lol
> *


That's crazy talk..all of those pics look great including yours :biggrin: 

STREET NATIONS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Damn, that granny looks down as shit..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM WILL BE IN GEORGIA DECEMBER 6, 2009!!!!!!

Come and ride with us  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by NotHisRide_@Jun 18 2009, 11:52 AM~14227200
> *Kakallaki!!!! Good to see ya!!!! You coming down for our shindigamabobber in Aug???
> *



naw pickin up my next plt july11th. wont grad till early oct.... plannin for ATL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_OK I SPOKE WITH THE LADY AT THE 
HOTEL SHE SAID THAT THEY HAVE BOOKED 
OVER 120 ROOMS AND THEY HAVE LESS THAN
40 LEFT SO DON'T CUT YOUR SELF SHORT !!!!!!

706 -335-5183 THERE IS NO DOUBT THAT 
THIS HOTEL WILL GET BOOKED    _


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14305954
> *Damn, that granny looks down as shit..lol.
> *




Lol Hot old lady :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 22 2009, 08:24 PM~14265553
> *TTT
> 
> Never to be forgotten ...
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jun 25 2009, 09:11 PM~14299251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


thats funny :roflmao:


----------



## RULOW

100% PITBULL BUILT

You know the Frame is DONE RIGHT!!! 

Painted by Josh Culver at CULVER CUSTOMS

PITBULL 3 pump set up

1inch port single pump with an #11 pumphead all brand new

8 batts, 96 spoke zeniths, tires are new 13s

All interior is complete and done in black madrid soft vinyl. "Including the Trunk"

All chrome undies including Rear End :wow: 

Caprice Chrome Spindles and Chrome Brake Calipers

All New Glass All Around  

New Lights Front and Back

Brand New Chrome Bumpers

Brand New Chrome Front Bumper Fillers

New Grill, Rebuilt V6 runs 65mph easy, Everything Including Dash is NEW! 

Kenwood Head Unit New
Not Testing The Waters This One Is Going To Sell!!


No Secrets Here 15K Firm "NO TRADES" _Dont Miss Out On This One_

Free Shipping to the MidWest!![/b]

































































free shipping anywhere in eastcoast


----------



## Mr. 412

Just in case you forgot, didn't know or didn't remember because it's been too long ...

The United States Declaration of Independence is a statement adopted by the Continental Congress on July 4, 1776, which announced that the thirteen American colonies then at war with Great Britain were now independent states, and thus no longer a part of the British Empire. Written primarily by Thomas Jefferson, the Declaration is a formal explanation of why Congress had voted on July 2 to declare independence from Great Britain, more than a year after the outbreak of the American Revolutionary War. The birthday of the United States of America—Independence Day—is celebrated on July 4, the day the wording of the Declaration was approved by Congress.
After finalizing the text on July 4, Congress issued the Declaration of Independence in several forms. It was initially published as a printed broadside that was widely distributed and read to the public. The most famous version of the Declaration, a signed copy that is usually regarded as the Declaration of Independence, is on display at the National Archives in Washington, D.C. According to most historians, Congress signed this document on August 2, 1776, and not on July 4, as is often believed.
The sources and interpretation of the Declaration have been the subject of much scholarly inquiry. The Declaration justified the independence of the United States by listing colonial grievances against King George III, and by asserting certain natural rights, including a right of revolution. Having served its original purpose in announcing independence, the text of the Declaration was initially ignored after the American Revolution. Its stature grew over the years, particularly the second sentence, a sweeping statement of human rights:
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
This sentence has been called "one of the best-known sentences in the English language"[2] and "the most potent and consequential words in American history".[3] The passage has often been used to promote the rights of marginalized groups, and came to represent for many people a moral standard for which the United States should strive. This view was greatly influenced by Abraham Lincoln, who considered the Declaration to be the foundation of his political philosophy,[4] and promoted the idea that the Declaration is a statement of principles through which the United States Constitution should be interpreted.


----------



## streetrider

:wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

God Bless America..I hope everyone had a great & safe July 4th :biggrin: 

We went out and supported a local show and then kicked back with good beer, great food, and awesome friends/family :biggrin: 

That's what it's all about!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 














































Tagging it up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## MAC MINO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up patti


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*LOOKEN GOOD......*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jul 7 2009, 10:31 AM~14401398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up patti
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14442938
> *LOOKEN GOOD......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for the troops :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you :angel:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 13 2009, 12:55 PM~14458719
> *Thank you :angel:
> *


HOPE U FEEL AND GET BETTER SOON! ALL PRAYERS 4 U N FAMILY!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14458719
> *Thank you :angel:
> *



Thoughts & Prayers are with him from us in PITTSBURGH


----------



## MINT'Z

most definetly, hell pull threw 100% get better homie


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up everyone  Thank you so much for all the love and support you've shown Caddy Steve over the past week, after speaking with him it was apparent how much it means to him as well :biggrin: 

I've been asked how can people help out if they can't make it to the carwash this Sunday..

A paypal account has been set up in Steve's name you can send all donations and help to [email protected]..

If you know paypal all you have to do is enter in that address and the amount you would like to send..it could be a dollar to how ever much..

Thank you again for all of your support it means so much :worship: :angel:


----------



## MAC MINO

ttt
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAC MINO

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 16 2009, 07:10 AM~14490967
> *most definetly, hell pull threw 100% get better homie
> *


x2


----------



## eno213

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE CAR WASH WAS A HIT RAISING OVER $2,000 FOR CADDY STEVE'S FAMILY!!!!

More pictures to come!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Thanks to Doughboy with ECS Magazine the coverage of Caddy Steve's Carwash is already up!! Click on the link below to check it out :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you to everyone who supported!!!!! We won't stop here!!


CADDY STEVE CAR WASH PICTURES


----------



## mr.casper

OK RIDERS JUST CAME FROM PARKS AND RECREATION OFFICE AND GOT THE APROVAL TO BRING BACK THE LOWRIDERS TO DA HISPNAIC FESTIVAL {THEY LOVE IT LAST YEAR} AS U SEE LAST YEAR WAS GREAT SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN DIS YEAR! HOPEFULLY USCC/LRCC/BIG I CC/JK CC/ SNLC/ULCC/SDCC WOULD MAKE IT HAPPEN SO COME AND SUPPORT THIS EVENTS HOMIES! IMA SEE IF WE GET ANOTHER POLICE ESCORT AGAIN THIS YEAR SO MORE RIDES AND LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## RULOW




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 23 2009, 08:52 PM~14564813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hey Patti here is a pic of the sample shirt we did. I think I am going to do some changes, send me an email so we can discuss some ideas I have. Thanks


Feel free to let me know what you would also like to change. 






























This was done using gold shimmer ink so I had to use a courser mesh ( screen ) I will still play around with it so the fine lines in the letters come out better.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 26 2009, 05:10 AM~14583606
> *Hey Patti here is a pic of the sample shirt we did.  I think I am going to do some changes,  send me an email so we can discuss some ideas I have. Thanks
> Feel free to let me know what you would also like to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was done using gold shimmer ink so I had to use a courser mesh ( screen ) I will still play around with it so the fine lines in the letters come out better.
> *


Off the chain, I love it :biggrin: 

INKEDCITY.COM


----------



## Patti Dukez

Yesterday was an apparent show of unity among the lowrider community. 

As most of you know by now our homeboy Caddy Steve was involved in a very severe motorcyle accident just Sunday before last...well yesterday we attended the Lowrider Meet held by INDIVIDUALS C.C. who in a true act of frienship & support decided to help us and raffle off hydrualic parts along with many other cool things...all raffle tickets and food donations went to Caddy Steve's family... :angel: 

Needless to say, the whole ride home all I could think of how cool it was to be there and how proud I am to know you all  

Thank you so much to INDIVIDUALS for everything you did and a very special thanks to the ladies who stand behind them..without them I don't think the day would have been so awesome  

At the end of the day over $600 was raised :biggrin: 

Enough with the mushy stuff right? Let's show some damn pics


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Little future riders :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 26 2009, 07:55 AM~14584151
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MARK IS A CRAZY KOOL DUDE!


----------



## klasick83

looks like another good turn out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jul 26 2009, 07:33 PM~14588415
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


HELLS YEAH!


----------



## El Luis 90

Hello Patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by El Luis 90_@Jul 27 2009, 07:35 PM~14597713
> *Hello Patti
> *


Hey Luis :biggrin: Good to see you up here!


----------



## WESTUP702

great thread...!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 28 2009, 10:38 AM~14603366
> *great thread...!!!!
> *


Much appreciation!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 82 Q-Deville

WHATS UP TO ALL MU COUNTERPARTS IN THE MILITARY


----------



## Nameless




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14614135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 29 2009, 06:29 PM~14620880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes the T, how can i b down?


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jul 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14621033
> *i likes the T, how can i b down?
> *



Patti is looking into maybe getting some done, I just shipped her a sample so she can see it and make any changes she may want to make... Who knows she may have a package deal when you buy a DVD..... ( DVD, Shirt and sticker ) ... HINT... HINT :biggrin: 


Let her know maybe if she see's a demand for them she will have some made...


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:59 PM~14621234
> *Patti is looking into maybe getting some done, I just shipped her a sample so she can see it and make any changes she may want to make... Who knows she may have a package deal when you buy a DVD..... ( DVD, Shirt and sticker ) ... HINT... HINT  :biggrin:
> Let her know maybe if she see's a demand for them she will have some made...
> *


----------



## greenmerc77




----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2009, 09:15 PM~14631809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2009, 08:15 PM~14631809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Now that's what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:59 PM~14621234
> *Patti is looking into maybe getting some done, I just shipped her a sample so she can see it and make any changes she may want to make... Who knows she may have a package deal when you buy a DVD..... ( DVD, Shirt and sticker ) ... HINT... HINT  :biggrin:
> Let her know maybe if she see's a demand for them she will have some made...
> *


YOU MY FRIEND ARE DAMN GOOD :cheesy: :biggrin: 

We need to rock that out...


INKEDCITY.COM always has my vote!!!!!

Great service, always on time, and nothing but quality!!!!!

KEEP IT UP!!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14631809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that shit is hot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Little Happy Friday from SERVIN'EM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Hey Patti ...

Hows da homie STEVE?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 31 2009, 03:06 PM~14639242
> *Hey Patti ...
> 
> Hows da homie STEVE?
> *


He's doing better and really thankful to all of his friends and family, I think the support has really helped him get through this...he's got a long road ahead of him but definitely not a lonely one...plenty of support and thank you for that :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 31 2009, 12:06 PM~14638692
> *Little Happy Friday from SERVIN'EM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how is that happy friday she's pointing a gun at me :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14638608
> *YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the first Lowrider in IRAQ :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jul 31 2009, 05:16 PM~14640375
> *Thats the first Lowrider in IRAQ  :biggrin:
> *


and that's truly kickass..you got any more pictures? If you can send me everything you got to [email protected] we just may have something here :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 1 2009, 03:40 PM~14647839
> *and that's truly kickass..you got any more pictures? If you can send me everything you got to [email protected] we just may have something here :biggrin:
> *


i have some more pics of it, ill send them to you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Aug 1 2009, 09:17 PM~14648873
> *i have some more pics of it, ill send them to you
> *


Great thanks :biggrin: , I normally do a running 'picture show' at the end of every dvd, I'd like to put that on there if that's cool with you


----------



## Ox-Roxs

TTT


----------



## sdropnem

:thumbsup: 










remember to always say no to friendly fire


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Aug 3 2009, 06:40 PM~14663239
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember to always say no to friendly fire
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DON'T FORGET!!!!! EVERYONE WELCOME!!!!

SERVIN'EM WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT, LET'S DO THE DAMN THING :biggrin: :cheesy:  

Don't pay any attention to the exhibition hop...there is a pay-out now :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Great Job Patti Keep it Coming   



p/s Great Friday pic u got more :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 6 2009, 11:08 AM~14692466
> *Great Job Patti  Keep it Coming
> p/s Great Friday pic u got more :biggrin:
> *


THANKS OX :cheesy: :biggrin: 

LET'S ROCK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Happy Friday to our great men and women soldiers :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 7 2009, 10:50 AM~14701976
> *Happy Friday to our great men and women soldiers :biggrin:
> *





TTT For Friday


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14638634
> *YOU MY FRIEND ARE DAMN GOOD :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> We need to rock that out...
> INKEDCITY.COM always has my vote!!!!!
> 
> Great service, always on time, and nothing but quality!!!!!
> 
> KEEP IT UP!!!!!!       :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Patti ... It's always a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Patti Dukez

<span style='color:red'>WE ARE GOING TO BE HITTING THE STREETS SATURDAY NIGHT AUG 22, 2009 LEAVING STRAIGHT FROM THE HOTEL RAMADA INN AT THE COLISEUM FILMING FOR THE NEXT SERVIN'EM :biggrin: :biggrin: 

STREET DREAMZ WILL BE LEADING THE WAY TAKING US THRU SOME OF THE COOLEST SPOTS ACROSS BRIDGES, THRU TUNNELS AND CITY STREETS WE WILL HIT EVERY CORNER ON THREE AND LIGHT UP EACH STREET WE TOUCH..THE NIGHT IS GOING TO BE AWESOME AND WILL LEAD RIGHT INTO THE NEXT DAY WHERE WE WILL EAT AND HOP OFF..

CONSIDER THIS THE WEEKEND TO REMEMBER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Once again it's Friday


----------



## VA CHEVY

ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Antdawg

When we gotta have the stuff for the box to the troops?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Aug 17 2009, 01:56 PM~14793167
> *When we gotta have the stuff for the box to the troops?
> *


by Aug 20th, I'm just waiting on my shirts and stickers to get in..we can get together tomorrow and talk about it..we'll make it real cool  

Hey man, good luck on that 61 today :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

:0 :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up riders and good morning to our troops :biggrin: 

Just wanted to post up the next cover of DROP JAW'S MAGAZINE this issue is going to be HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is plenty of coverage and lots of fine ladies :biggrin: 

Please help us support our local magazine make it's headway to your mailbox by ordering a subscription..it's only $15 for a whole year!!!!!!!! You get it first!!!!











To order just click on the link and ADD TO CART :biggrin: 

ORDER HERE


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

how many videos do you have out i have 3 i wanna make sure i have them all plus pm me some info on those shirts ill get 1 for sure


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 14 2009, 12:04 PM~14768135
> *Once again it's Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish all fridays were like that :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 18 2009, 12:17 PM~14804112
> *how many videos do you have out  i have 3 i wanna make sure i have them all plus pm me some info on those shirts ill get 1 for sure
> *


You got the 3 right, the next one will be out here soon :biggrin: 

PM'ing you right now :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Ox-Roxs

TTT


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## juiced88caprice

T
T
T!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDCITY

Patti you have a Package ...


----------



## Antdawg

Patty, I need you to get with me so I can get some shit in that package thats going over there


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Aug 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14830693
> *Patti you have a Package ...
> *


I DO :biggrin: I sat waiting like it was Christmas...lol. I got it and it is GREAT! 

He PM me what I owe you when you get a chance, I need to make sure you get that..we all need to eat. 

Oh and if I didn't say this before....You Rock :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Aug 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14832476
> *Patty, I need you to get with me so I can get some shit in that package thats going over there
> *


Hey how's about tomorrow, I'm running over to hang with Steve..then some inventory for the cookout and at that time I'm getting it together...

Would you like to do it then? Huh, would you? I'm just asking if you'd like to do it then we can. So...............................................

Would you? :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 31 2009, 02:06 PM~14638692
> *Little Happy Friday from SERVIN'EM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 









I Give Up! :cheesy: 











:biggrin: Hi Patty! Great thread I need to get some pictures posted on here  :wave:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

*OCTOBER 2009 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*

*CONGRATZ ONCE AGAIN TO ALL OUR BROTHERZ AND SISTERZ!*

















:biggrin: :biggrin:

















[/quote]


----------



## Antdawg

Do they have a chapter down there in Ga?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 21 2009, 10:34 AM~14837525
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Give Up!  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  Hi Patty! Great thread I need to get some pictures posted on here    :wave:
> *


Yes you do man, post'em up! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

wat part of md is rollerz only from? havent seen one yet!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 21 2009, 01:37 PM~14839482
> *Yes you do man, post'em up! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I am going to post up two of my soldiers out here chilling so their fams can get a look at them  


































*This is the view when i step out of my hooch. You spot that American Flag? I look forward to seeing it every morning*  










*
The sound of freedom* :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 23 2009, 05:58 AM~14852726
> *:biggrin:  I am going to post up two of my soldiers out here chilling so their fams can get a look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view when i step out of my hooch. You spot that American Flag? I look forward to seeing it every morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of freedom  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's incredible...I love the sound of freedom..man you are doing it out there!!! More pictures whenever you get the chance, I think everyone would enjoy seeing them :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The latest edition of Drop Jaw Magazine came out and I am so proud of the fact that I got to cover our very own Baghdady..one super cool dude :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you man, it was so awesome! I'm packing it all up this week so please tell the fellas & ladies you'll be seeing them soon! I'll try and send enough for everyone :biggrin:  

Big Mike with Drop Jaw came up to the Street Dreamz cookout with a whole case just for your club and family (oversees and home) so we're gonna rock this thing out :biggrin: 










I'll let you know the minute it ships so you can be looking for it :biggrin: 

Thank you again man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 24 2009, 10:41 AM~14862535
> *The latest edition of Drop Jaw Magazine came out and I am so proud of the fact that I got to cover our very own Baghdady..one super cool dude :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you man, it was so awesome! I'm packing it all up this week so please tell the fellas & ladies you'll be seeing them soon! I'll try and send enough for everyone :biggrin:
> 
> Big Mike with Drop Jaw came up to the Street Dreamz cookout with a whole case just for your club and family (oversees and home) so we're gonna rock this thing out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know the minute it ships so you can be looking for it :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you again man :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*Thank You!! Patty!! *










And ... DAMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! :0 That spread came out bad ass !! I cant wait to see it


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Patti Dukez

That looks so bad ass... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Aug 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14837551
> *OCTOBER 2009 ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *


Hey man, congrats to Rollerz Only...that's something to be proud of for sure :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2009, 11:08 AM~14874117
> *Hey man, congrats to Rollerz Only...that's something to be proud of for sure :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


ms pattie dukez,yall lookn real good at da picnic,i couldnt make it cause of a head cold and i wouldnt of been myself all sic and all,plus i told big mike to give a shout out 4 me.....anyway i had yall n mind,,,,,wish i could have been there.also probably couldn't have drank my CORONAs like i like


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 25 2009, 01:27 PM~14875422
> *ms pattie dukez,yall lookn real good at da picnic,i couldnt make it cause of a head cold and i wouldnt of been myself all sic and all,plus i told big mike to give a shout out 4 me.....anyway i had yall n mind,,,,,wish i could have been there.also probably couldn't have drank my CORONAs like i like
> *


I'm glad you're feeling better, next time you have to make it  I know you would have enjoyed it :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll see you at the O Fest though...that's right around the corner..hotel party you can have as many of your CORONAS that you like! In fact, I'll have one or five with ya..lol. 

See you there! :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2009, 01:32 PM~14875469
> *I'm glad you're feeling better, next time you have to make it   I know you would have enjoyed it :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll see you at the O Fest though...that's right around the corner..hotel party you can have as many of your CORONAS that you like! In fact, I'll have one or five with ya..lol.
> 
> See you there! :biggrin:
> *


yay e   yay


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

What's happenin


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14875422
> *ms pattie dukez,yall lookn real good at da picnic,i couldnt make it cause of a head cold and i wouldnt of been myself all sic and all,plus i told big mike to give a shout out 4 me.....anyway i had yall n mind,,,,,wish i could have been there.also probably couldn't have drank my CORONAs like i like
> *


Hey Drake, u gonna have to share them CORONAs homie, that's the official drink of ROLLERZ ONLY!! Lol Patty make sure u come on through and throw back some drinks!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT for a great morning :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

good morning peeps, just stoppn by to see wuz up


----------



## flaked85

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 31 2009, 12:37 PM~14935193
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *













How's Goldie doing now man, feeling any better?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 31 2009, 01:18 PM~14935659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's Goldie doing now man, feeling any better?
> *



YEP!GOTTA NEW RADIATOR,NEW HOSES AND THERMOSTAT.I'M READY TO HIT THE ROAD AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Aug 27 2009, 12:28 PM~14897671
> *Hey Drake, u gonna have to share them CORONAs homie, that's the official drink of ROLLERZ ONLY!! Lol Patty make sure u come on through and throw back some drinks!!
> *


u no we wont' let the cooler get empty homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14936497
> *YEP!GOTTA NEW RADIATOR,NEW HOSES AND THERMOSTAT.I'M READY TO HIT THE ROAD AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


Man and you do that so well..bang it and drive it home...that's definitely your signature move right there..lol. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 AM~14947331
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, westcoastridin
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## twatstfr

:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Today was awesome :biggrin: Went and hung with Steve, then on from there to Ant's crib for a banging cookout :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Steve's doing better day by day and he says he really appreciates you all for all of the love and support..we miss Caddy Steve out on the streets and he's a huge part of the family here at SERVIN'EM..we'll have him back on the road in no time :biggrin:  























































:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

ACTION SHOTS :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 8 2009, 11:02 AM~15013205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish you could see my face right now it looks just like this :biggrin: but I think even a little harder...now that......

Is cool as shit right there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 8 2009, 10:19 AM~15013931
> *I wish you could see my face right now it looks just like this :biggrin: but I think even a little harder...now that......
> 
> Is cool as shit right there :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


this is my member of the year trophy i got from my club for always serving fools out here thats why u see the switches, tank and dumps. i have it here at work cuz everyone are car guys so they will hopefully pick up some DVDs


----------



## Outlawd09

Dayum....thats hot


----------



## baghdady

Patti,

Received the box over here :biggrin: I just wanted to say thank you! you are awesome girl.  Some of my homies wanted to say thank you as well


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'd like to take some time out today to remember all of those who lost their lives to 9/11..you will never be forgotten and forever held dear in our hearts.

9/11 though very sad proved to be a true testiment of our strong our country really is. 

Thank you and I can't say this enough to all of the brave men and women who support our country and put their lives on the line to keep the streets that we ride on free and safe for everyone. I pray for you everyday..

GOD BLESS THIS COUNTRY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 11 2009, 08:20 AM~15048429
> *I'd like to take some time out today to remember all of those who lost their lives to 9/11..you will never be forgotten and forever held dear in our hearts.
> 
> 9/11 though very sad proved to be a true testiment of our strong our country really is.
> 
> Thank you and I can't say this enough to all of the brave men and women who support our country and put their lives on the line to keep the streets that we ride on free and safe for everyone.  I pray for you everyday..
> 
> GOD BLESS THIS COUNTRY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well said. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 11 2009, 08:19 AM~15048426
> *Patty,
> 
> Received the box over here  :biggrin:  I just wanted to say thank you!  you are awesome girl.    Some of my homies wanted to say thank you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEAAAAHHHH!!! Tell them thank you back :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 11 2009, 08:24 AM~15048448
> *Well said.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Danny :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Will do Patti.  I can speak for all my soldiers over here when I say your support is very appreciated


----------



## WESTUP702

BIG UPZ TO THE TROOPS ON THIS SAD DAY IN AMERICAN HISTORY THAT STARTED ALL THIS SHIT...KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DO AN THANK YOU...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Sep 11 2009, 09:40 AM~15048540
> *BIG UPZ TO THE TROOPS ON THIS SAD DAY IN AMERICAN HISTORY THAT STARTED ALL THIS SHIT...KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DO AN THANK YOU...
> *



x2 ....

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for me & my family.

& 


Thank you to Patty - for initiating this post!


----------



## Outlawd09

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 11 2009, 07:20 AM~15048429
> *I'd like to take some time out today to remember all of those who lost their lives to 9/11..you will never be forgotten and forever held dear in our hearts.
> 
> 9/11 though very sad proved to be a true testiment of our strong our country really is.
> 
> Thank you and I can't say this enough to all of the brave men and women who support our country and put their lives on the line to keep the streets that we ride on free and safe for everyone.  I pray for you everyday..
> 
> GOD BLESS THIS COUNTRY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Couldnt have said it better myself.......Much Love and Respect to the men and women of our armed forces. Thank you for all that you do and sacrifice to ensure our safety freedom and way of life.


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU ALL!!! I'm keeping this..

TTT :biggrin: 

All day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

I second that motion ...



Keep it

T T M F T

All Day


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15049618
> *I second that motion ...
> Keep it
> 
> T T M F T
> 
> All Day
> *


You got it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Right back at you homies


----------



## Hawaiian Built

_*TTT*_


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11172975
> *DOING SHIT AS WE SPEAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey we have the same blood type lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 19 2009, 06:06 PM~14819755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thats steves cadi


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15061530
> *hey we have the same blood type lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome pic...you mind if I use that? :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

*COME ON RIDERS,IT'S BEEN SLOW AROUND HERE.I WAS TOLD THERE WERE CLOSE TO 1000 CARS AT THIS SHOW LAST YEAR.*  
http://www.clcpotomacregion.org/forms/2009UPSCarClassic.pdf


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15081906
> *COME ON RIDERS,IT'S BEEN SLOW AROUND HERE.I WAS TOLD THERE WERE CLOSE TO 1000 CARS AT THIS SHOW LAST YEAR.
> http://www.clcpotomacregion.org/forms/2009UPSCarClassic.pdf
> *


Sounds good, I've been thinking that I may not be able to make it to Freak Show this year..that may be in the future instead..just a one day show right?


----------



## Patti Dukez

Servin'em now has the support of the Power Wheels rollerz this is a great day!!! I came out of my house yesterday to see my neighbors daughter had pimped her little ride with a sticker...she's so awesome I had to share :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15075460
> *COME ON RIDERS,IT'S BEEN SLOW AROUND HERE.I WAS TOLD THERE WERE CLOSE TO 1000 CARS AT THIS SHOW LAST YEAR.
> http://www.clcpotomacregion.org/forms/2009UPSCarClassic.pdf
> *



HERE ARE PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW.YOU PROBABLY WON'T SEE ANY LOW-LOWS SO LET'S DO THIS,AND SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT.
http://www.dmannproductions.biz/photos/shows/2008/ups/


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 14 2009, 06:04 PM~15079089
> *Awesome pic...you mind if I use that? :biggrin:
> *


if u want to

i talked to your friend from drop jaw mag at the backwoods bash, and he said u were doing this, and i just found the topic lol, so i thought id post up.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 15 2009, 11:42 PM~15094423
> *if u want to
> 
> i talked to your friend from drop jaw mag at the backwoods bash, and he said u were doing this, and i just found the topic lol, so i thought id post up.
> *


That's cool :biggrin: I'm glad you found it and the pic is pretty bad ass..


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Everyone




It's Friday.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Sep 17 2009, 09:35 PM~15112747
> *Sup Everyone
> It's Friday.
> *


Yes it is :biggrin:  Looking forward to next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up everyone SERVIN'EM will be filming the OBSESSION FEST in Georgia this weekend RAIN OR SHINE!!!

Can't wait to see you all down there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlawd09

From the news reports you may be filming from a canoe or boat. "It's Servin 'Em....the Watersports edition" :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Outlawd09_@Sep 22 2009, 12:21 PM~15152310
> *From the news reports you may be filming from a canoe or boat. "It's Servin 'Em....the Watersports edition"  :biggrin:
> *


Let's do it, Scuba Servin'em style :biggrin:  :h5: 

Go go gadget...boat!


----------



## Patti Dukez

On a very serious note man I hope everyone's safe down in Georgia, I talked to Perry and Renaul last night they seem to be ok but the rest of our brother's and sisters down there..keep your head up and stay safe.

You're famlies are in our prayers..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Just got home from a great 8 hour drive and had to rush to get somepics ready from this weekend's Obsession Fest 2009...hope you enjoy!! 

*THANKS TO INKEDCITY.COM FOR PIMPIN OUT THE SERVIN'EM SQUAD CAR!!!!*

Early morning tagging and rest stop beat downs made for a good start.. :biggrin:  








































































Inkedcity.com


----------



## Patti Dukez

Then we stopped to kick it with Carlos at his local Biscutville..I love Biscutville. 



























Biscutville was great but it did get Served...


----------



## Patti Dukez

We tried to tag that shit but it was going way to fast…personally I would throw some 13's on it.....


----------



## Patti Dukez

The night action…welcome to our office..rain or shine it was off the hook


----------



## Patti Dukez

Another early morning tag session..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Obsession 2009 


















































































This is just a little bit wait till the dvd comes out  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

This was an incredible day dedicated to an incredible guy.. :angel:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The ride home..lol…always crazy :thumbsup: 














































*Thank you to Obsession for having SERVIN’EM we got six hours of awesome footage..

Look out for it on the next SERVIN’EM “Straight from the Streets” A True Riders Rendition coming out 2009!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

GOOD PICS


----------



## LA CURA

YEAH NO SHIT, VERY GOOD PICS!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

looks like it was a good time


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME PICS PATTI.ANYMORE HOP PICS?


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 28 2009, 04:06 PM~15210460
> *Then we stopped to kick it with Carlos at his local Biscutville..I love Biscutville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biscutville was great but it did get Served...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics MS.DUKES


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 29 2009, 09:44 AM~15216800
> *AWESOME PICS PATTI.ANYMORE HOP PICS?
> *


I got a few more I'll try and get them today..it wasn't the same without Goldie there  Mana even said that himself but next year we'll all be in the house..if life permits..lol.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

great pics and great to meet you you are a cool ass chick and you take some hella cool pics and videos


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 28 2009, 07:09 PM~15210511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pics patty!!!!


----------



## illholla

good seein you aagain patti


----------



## klasick83

i like this one 
and thanks for helping put that chain back on that bike


----------



## djdreams

thanks for coming thru patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey I just want to thank *everyone* who stopped thru showing their support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I had so much fun out there talking to you all...riding home I was smiling the whole way :biggrin: 

Klasick..man I'll help you with a chain anytime  

I wanted to give a special huge ass thanks to my girl Brandi who was out there working her butt off all day..I know everyone probably met her..she's a really straight up person that took a lot of the pics and video out there too..I really appreciate you girl..you are one of the coolest chicks I know and you do the damn thing no questions asked every singe time..thank you for everything that you do!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 29 2009, 11:56 AM~15217742
> *I got a few more I'll try and get them today..it wasn't the same without Goldie there  Mana even said that himself but next year we'll all be in the house..if life permits..lol.
> *


GOTTA MAKE IT NEXT YEAR.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 29 2009, 11:53 PM~15224777
> *Hey I just want to thank everyone who stopped thru showing their support :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I had so much fun out there talking to you all...riding home I was smiling the whole way :biggrin:
> 
> Klasick..man I'll help you with a chain anytime
> 
> I wanted to give a special huge ass thanks to my girl Brandi who was out there working her butt off all day..I know everyone probably met her..she's a really straight up person that took a lot of the pics and video out there too..I really appreciate you girl..you are one of the coolest chicks I know and you do the damn thing no questions asked every singe time..thank you for everything that you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both of yall were cool as hell let me know when the dvd comes out i wanna get a few copys


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 30 2009, 12:53 AM~15224777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 29 2009, 08:53 PM~15224777
> *Hey I just want to thank everyone who stopped thru showing their support :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I had so much fun out there talking to you all...riding home I was smiling the whole way :biggrin:
> 
> Klasick..man I'll help you with a chain anytime
> 
> I wanted to give a special huge ass thanks to my girl Brandi who was out there working her butt off all day..I know everyone probably met her..she's a really straight up person that took a lot of the pics and video out there too..I really appreciate you girl..you are one of the coolest chicks I know and you do the damn thing no questions asked every singe time..thank you for everything that you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Patti looks like you had a good time... I have some ideas for your car... :biggrin:


----------



## renus

good to see you this weekend patti, we will definatly have to hang out again soon.


----------



## flaked85

*LET'S ROLL IN DEEP RIDERS.*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Sep 30 2009, 12:47 PM~15228497
> *Hey Patti looks like you had a good time... I have some ideas for your car... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  

Man you are the best! 

INKEDCITY.COM!!!! 

That stickers looks so good..everything you do looks good!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 29 2009, 11:46 AM~15217677
> *nice pics MS.DUKES
> *


Thank ya :biggrin: Next time you'll be in them right? :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Sep 29 2009, 09:37 PM~15223443
> *thanks for coming thru patti
> *


Hey thank you for having us :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 28 2009, 05:06 PM~15210467
> *We tried to tag that shit but it was going way to fast…personally I would throw some 13's on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE THROWN SOME HEBREW NATIONALS AT IT LOL


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 29 2009, 09:53 PM~15224777
> *Hey I just want to thank everyone who stopped thru showing their support :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I had so much fun out there talking to you all...riding home I was smiling the whole way :biggrin:
> 
> Klasick..man I'll help you with a chain anytime
> 
> I wanted to give a special huge ass thanks to my girl Brandi who was out there working her butt off all day..I know everyone probably met her..she's a really straight up person that took a lot of the pics and video out there too..I really appreciate you girl..you are one of the coolest chicks I know and you do the damn thing no questions asked every singe time..thank you for everything that you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
your girl really is a cool person she hung out with us for a while.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

hey patti you have any pics of the fleetwood when i rolled into the show if so could you pm them thanks


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Oct 3 2009, 01:39 PM~15257753
> *hey patti you have any pics of the fleetwood when i rolled into the show if so could you pm them thanks
> *


I'll check that out for you and hit you back :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm not sure we have pics but I can *guarantee* it's going to be on the next video :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup 



patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 5 2009, 05:32 PM~15274739
> *Sup
> patti
> *


Morning to ya OX-ROX...man where you headed out to now?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 6 2009, 05:20 AM~15279983
> *Morning to ya OX-ROX...man where you headed out to now?
> *



:biggrin: I'm in L.A right now going to get you the footaged for the LV Super show..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 6 2009, 09:55 PM~15287584
> *:biggrin:  I'm in L.A right now going to get you the footaged for the LV Super show..
> *


YESSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 4 2009, 05:49 AM~15262446
> *I'll check that out for you and hit you back :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm not sure we have pics but I can guarantee it's going to be on the next video :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


cool let me know when it is gonna be out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Oct 8 2009, 02:27 PM~15303485
> *cool let me know when it is gonna be out
> *


You got it


----------



## illholla

hey patti you gonna be out at freak show????


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 9 2009, 01:41 AM~15307878
> *hey patti you gonna be out at freak show????
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 8 2009, 10:41 PM~15307878
> *hey patti you gonna be out at freak show????
> *


Heck yeah!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

I heard you got some good spots


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 9 2009, 09:37 AM~15310210
> *Heck yeah!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> I heard you got some good spots
> *


 :biggrin: 

We'll see you out there


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup everyone 

Here some pics of the lady at super show..


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## illholla

good seein you out there this weekend :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Oct 18 2009, 10:07 PM~15395847
> *good seein you out there this weekend :wave:
> *


What's up! Man, it was GREAT seeing you all out there, sorry we all didn't get to hook back up Saturday night..I ended up rolling out around 4:30am Sunday morning back to VA...still a great time :biggrin: 

The rides looked great and I got some incredible shots..look forward to next time :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Hello Patti


And yes it is Friday so what up to all my soldiers around the world


----------



## westcoastridin

2 Members: westcoastridin, Ox-Roxs :biggrin: 


WHATS UP DOGGY DOGG


----------



## westcoastridin

WHATS CRAKIN VA HOMIES??? :cheesy:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15444933
> *2 Members: westcoastridin, Ox-Roxs :biggrin:
> WHATS UP DOGGY DOGG
> *



chill in Homie. I see you had a GREAT Time in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 23 2009, 10:06 AM~15445086
> *chill in Homie. I see you had a GREAT Time in Vegas :biggrin:
> *



HAHA YEAH DOGG MAYBE A LIL TO MUCH FUN  THANKS FOR COMING OUT GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15445587
> *HAHA  YEAH DOGG MAYBE A LIL TO MUCH FUN    THANKS FOR COMING  OUT  GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *



Thanks for the In vite


----------



## Ox-Roxs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ox-Roxs, Patti Dukez


Hello :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15445587
> *HAHA  YEAH DOGG MAYBE A LIL TO MUCH FUN    THANKS FOR COMING  OUT  GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *



haha...A little too much Good Fun Time? :cheesy: :biggrin: 

What's up OX, I got some brains for this weekend...you dressing up?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 23 2009, 01:17 PM~15445650
> *haha...A little too much Good Fun Time? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> What's up OX, I got some brains for this weekend...you dressing up?
> *



I'm scarry without a costume :biggrin: 

you got tortas for these Brains taco party :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Oct 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15445587
> *HAHA  YEAH DOGG MAYBE A LIL TO MUCH FUN    THANKS FOR COMING  OUT  GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> *


I tell you what, you come and have too much Goodfuntime you got a place to crash in the Hamptons...you just have to show up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 23 2009, 01:19 PM~15445669
> *I'm scarry  without a costume :biggrin:
> 
> you got tortas for these Brains  taco party :biggrin:
> *



:no: but I got some straws to slurp them up with :biggrin: 

Best Costume Contest (among other best of's) BUT you must get threw the scary roaches and brains to see what you got...

Can you handle it? hno:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 23 2009, 01:20 PM~15445673
> *I tell you what, you come and have too much Goodfuntime you got a place to crash in the Hamptons...you just have to show up :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: Hide the Party Punch hno: 
His Costume is the wineo :biggrin: J/P


----------



## Patti Dukez

Boy, I can't wait to see the pictures that go up after this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 23 2009, 01:22 PM~15445689
> *:no: but I got some straws to slurp them up with :biggrin:
> 
> Best Costume Contest (among other best of's) BUT you must get threw the scary roaches and brains to see what you got...
> 
> Can you handle it? hno:
> *



grew up with all of them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15445701
> *grew up with all of them. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You may know them then...seriously I tried to get Roach to get in the bowl..he said NO...dammnit :angry:


----------



## Mr. 412

*TTT & Happy Friday HOMEBOYZ & HOMEGURLZ !!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT FOR A GREAT FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 11 2009, 09:03 AM~15631080
> *GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


*Twenty-five million veterans are living among us today. These men and women selflessly set aside their civilian lives to put on the uniform and serve us...... 
Thank you to all the men and women veterans - we appreciate you!

A Veteran: whether active duty, retired, national guard or reserve - is someone who, at one point in their life, wrote a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of "up to and including their life."*


----------



## juiced88caprice

T
T
T
:h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Nov 11 2009, 12:47 PM~15633092
> *T
> T
> T
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Calling all riders SERVIN'EM will be at the Street Mentality TOYS FOR TOTS show coming up here in the next few weeks! Please bring a toy!!! Do not let children go without this year!!!!

We will be pulling in that Saturday night December 5th and doing some serious kicking it we will post the hotel here soon!

I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup


A I need a Sticker for the up coming ride :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15679988
> *Sup
> A I need a Sticker for the up coming ride :biggrin:
> *


Man you know I got you!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14584151
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 mark my chelu my cuz my fellow islander doing his thang :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 16 2009, 02:37 PM~15680320
> *mark my chelu my cuz my fellow islander doing his thang :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mark is one cool ass dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 16 2009, 02:38 PM~15680331
> *Mark is one cool ass dude :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## streetrider

:wave:*hey Patti,watz up? met you & Brandi
@ Obsession Fest.....how can I cop a couple of
dvd's from you? Over in Iraq......* :machinegun:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 16 2009, 04:08 PM~15681166
> *:wave:hey Patti,watz up? met you & Brandi
> @ Obsession Fest.....how can I cop a couple of
> dvd's from you? Over in Iraq...... :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got you too man, I'll hit you up when they come in...awesome picture!!!!

You stay safe over there so we can ride when you come back :biggrin:


----------



## El Luis 90

Que Pasa Patty


----------



## Patti Dukez

Buenos Dias Luis :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

wazzup patti


----------



## juiced88caprice

:h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 18 2009, 01:18 AM~15699282
> *wazzup patti
> *


What's up! Got a sweet ass caddi hoppin on this dvd...guess whose club it belongs to :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Nov 18 2009, 08:31 AM~15700909
> *:h5:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

SUP PATTI SUP WITH A DVD HOMIE DID YOU EVER USE THE TRACK FIXIN UP CHEVY'S


----------



## INKEDCITY

Patti here are the sweatshirts ... I went with a smaller logo on the kids. And on the adults, I went with 2 diff size prints... for the Small thru XL 15 inch wide logo and a bigger size print for the 2X - 5X .... ( 17inch wide ).










Thanks...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15710016
> *Patti here are the sweatshirts ...  I went with a smaller logo on the kids.  And on the adults,  I went with 2 diff size prints... for the Small thru XL 15 inch wide logo and a bigger size print for the 2X - 5X .... ( 17inch wide ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> *


THEY LOOK GREAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:58 PM~15710016
> *Patti here are the sweatshirts ...  I went with a smaller logo on the kids.  And on the adults,  I went with 2 diff size prints... for the Small thru XL 15 inch wide logo and a bigger size print for the 2X - 5X .... ( 17inch wide ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> *



Hell ya I hate when the print small on a big ass shirt....

Patti I see you got your colors :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 19 2009, 09:02 AM~15712574
> *Hell ya I hate when the print small on a big ass shirt....
> 
> Patti I see you got your colors :0
> *


hahahahaaaaa!!!! :0 :biggrin: 

I'm hitting him up about some black t-shirts too  I love the color blue though that's my favorite  

Ox I may have that car cover for lil Jay here soon does he still need it? He can have mine on Sunday, is his frame still outside?



Can't go without saying *INKEDCITY is the BEST!!! *


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15712619
> *hahahahaaaaa!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm hitting him up about some black t-shirts too  I love the color blue though that's my favorite
> 
> Ox I may have that car cover for lil Jay here soon does he still need it? He can have mine on Sunday, is his frame still outside?
> Can't go without saying INKEDCITY is the BEST!!!
> *



Naw the car is together now so it's time for motor and brake work... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15712955
> *Naw the car is together now so it's time for motor and brake work... :biggrin:
> *


That's one cool guy (and professional pumpkin carver..lol) can't wait to film him hitting the streets :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SERVIN'EM featuring THE WORM..

I can see it now :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2009, 03:10 AM~15712142
> *THEY LOOK GREAT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 mz patty wats up how u been...oh yeah almost 4 got im size xxl :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15717577
> *mz patty wats up how u been...oh yeah almost 4 got im size xxl :biggrin:
> *


I sure do man! Just PM me if you want to order a few I'll shoot them to you when they come in on Tuesday for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP RIDERS!

THE DVD HAS BEEN COMPLETED ALL ONLINE ORDERS TODAY WILL EITHER SHIP OUT TODAY OR FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING!!!

YOU CAN PLACE YOUR ORDER AT WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM OR JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT!!!!

UNTIL NEXT TIME AND REMEMBER TO ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE STREETS :biggrin:  

SERVIN'EM DVD 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## juiced88caprice

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 20 2009, 07:56 AM~15724478
> *WHAT'S UP RIDERS!
> 
> THE DVD HAS BEEN COMPLETED ALL ONLINE ORDERS TODAY WILL EITHER SHIP OUT TODAY OR FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> 
> YOU CAN PLACE YOUR ORDER AT WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM OR JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW!
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> UNTIL NEXT TIME AND REMEMBER TO ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> 
> SERVIN'EM DVD
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




AND IT"S friday 



Jamz At the super Show


----------



## I.C. Joker

well


----------



## lady cutlass

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 30 2009, 03:20 AM~15225737
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## RULOW

BIG"I"!!! VIRGINIA!!




congrats on the DVD patti!!


----------



## MINT'Z

gonna order it tomorrow i forgot you were working on a new one


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 21 2009, 07:58 PM~15739873
> *BIG"I"!!! VIRGINIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the DVD patti!!
> *


HEEEYYYYYY THANK YOUUU!!!!!

Man, you look so chill on the switch..lol!

A BIG THANKS TO THE BIG I WHO IS ALL OVER THIS YEARS DVD!!!!!!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM HAD IT'S DVD RELEASE PARTY LAST NIGHT FOR "A TRUE RIDERS RENDITION" AND A HUGE THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP!!! 

WE HAD SOME OF EVERYONE IN THE HOUSE FROM STREET DREAMZ, MAJESTICS, RESURRECTED, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY, & DROPJAW MAGAZINE!!!!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS PLACED ORDERS AND FOR YOUR SUPPORT, LET'S ROCK THIS THING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

before  









after the big shot :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 20 2009, 08:56 AM~15724478
> *WHAT'S UP RIDERS!
> 
> THE DVD HAS BEEN COMPLETED ALL ONLINE ORDERS TODAY WILL EITHER SHIP OUT TODAY OR FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> 
> YOU CAN PLACE YOUR ORDER AT WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM OR JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW!
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> UNTIL NEXT TIME AND REMEMBER TO ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> SERVIN'EM DVD
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by renus_@Nov 23 2009, 04:29 PM~15756121
> *paypal sent :biggrin:
> *


Got it! You have a birthday coming up soon right? I think it will make it right on time :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH

whats up ms patti my home girl at nsu wants to give you an interview for the spartan news paper


----------



## SKReeCH

i gave her the dvd and the drop jaw mag to give her a refrence of lowriding.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 23 2009, 08:43 PM~15758913
> *whats up ms patti my home girl at nsu wants to give you an interview for the spartan news paper
> *


WOW SKREECH THAT'S PRETTY AMAZING THANK YOU!


----------



## MINT'Z

just ordered can you throw a sticker had to peal it off my truck it got shitty


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 23 2009, 09:20 PM~15759439
> *just ordered  can you throw a sticker had to peal it off my truck it got shitty
> *


I sure can


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2009, 05:39 AM~15764292
> *I sure can
> *


  thank you is the street dreams picnic on there to


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 24 2009, 01:08 PM~15766545
> * thank you is the street dreams picnic on there to
> *


Yessir


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 24 2009, 04:02 PM~15768054
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: what's up Joker! I didn't mean to ignore ya earlier..naw that song didn't make it on this one big dawg but let's work on the next one..you got some more music coming out?


----------



## Hawaiian Built

TTT for Servin'Em


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Nov 24 2009, 06:54 PM~15769809
> *TTT for Servin'Em
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## I.C. Joker

yea i do send me a copy


----------



## juiced88caprice

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM~15775955
> *:h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *83coupe*

i love u patti you r a good person thank u for every thang u do


----------



## Mr. 412

*wanna wish Patti & da' crew a HAPPY THANKSGIVING ...*


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 25 2009, 11:32 PM~15782208
> *wanna wish Patti & da' crew a HAPPY THANKSGIVING ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Nov 25 2009, 08:31 PM~15782185
> *i love u patti you r a good person thank u for every thang u do
> *


You are awesome..thank you for supporting me :biggrin: 

It means so much :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 25 2009, 08:32 PM~15782208
> *wanna wish Patti & da' crew a HAPPY THANKSGIVING ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEXY! I love it!!!! 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU TOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:cheesy:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hope everyone has a safe long weekend... enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## *83coupe*

happy thanksgining to everyone be safe


----------



## Patti Dukez

Today was a special day of thanks for all of the great people I have around me and some that are no so clost but always in my mind..

I would like to take the time to thank our most appreciaeted group out there away from home is our troops. I can't say this or express it enough, if it weren't for you and your heroic efforts our country would not be the place it is today...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO OUR SOLDIERS I KNOW THAT YOU MAY BE MILES AWAY BUT YOU ARE STILL IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS...

FROM ALL OF US HERE AT SERVIN'EM WE THANK YOU!


GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Happy Thansgiving East Coast


----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti your :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

the movie was hella good patti keep up the good work girl 

and thanks again


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Nov 29 2009, 08:31 PM~15815184
> *the movie was hella good patti keep up the good work girl
> 
> and thanks again
> *


Appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Thanks for the DVD Patti... ( sorry i did not mention it earlier ... I got all caught up with all the food the last few days ... LOL. ). The whole Family enjoyed it.


----------



## MINT'Z

so when is the next 1 commin out


----------



## MINT'Z

ive watched this 5 times already i need some new stuff lol


----------



## MINT'Z

can you pm me a track listing of the music please


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15825806
> *so when is the next 1 commin out
> *


Starting to film for that this weekend :biggrin:  We will be down at the Toys for Tots for Street Mentality!!!! Hey I'm glad you liked it!! Check it out let me get that info together for you and I'll PM you with it here soon..some of it you can get right on Amazon..most of the artists we used this time are unsigned but should be!!!! 

Thanks again, I wish you guys could make it down with us...well actually I got room in the cop car if you wanna jump in?!..J/K :biggrin: 

Thanks again and I hope to see everyone out this weekened!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 30 2009, 08:14 PM~15825721
> *Thanks for the DVD Patti... ( sorry i did not mention it earlier ... I got all caught up with all the food the last few days ... LOL. ). The whole Family enjoyed it.
> *


*Thank you back INKEDCITY.COM man you guys are awesome, I recommend your business to everyone I know!!!!!! *

Fast and fair best describes you and I'd like to keep this relationship going so check your PM box please :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Patti Dukez

whats up girl .u ready for the weekend ???


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 1 2009, 07:07 AM~15831095
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Patti Dukez
> 
> whats up girl .u ready for the weekend ???
> *



I'm super ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see that truck again!! Let's go get some toys for these tots..it's gonna be great :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 1 2009, 05:09 AM~15831097
> *I'm super ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see that truck again!!  Let's go get some toys for these tots..it's gonna be great :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


im not takeing the truck . :happysad: but im takeing lots of toys. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 1 2009, 07:14 AM~15831103
> *im not takeing the truck . :happysad: but im takeing lots of toys. :biggrin:
> *


It's cool :biggrin: Listen as long as your coming that's all that matters anyways :biggrin: 

It's gonna be great


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti we need more pic like this


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY HOMEGIRL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 1 2009, 11:36 PM~15840040
> *TTT FOR MY HOMEGIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 2 2009, 02:36 AM~15840040
> *TTT FOR MY HOMEGIRL :biggrin:
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Sup patti I'm gonna be ordering the dvd this weekend can't wait to see it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 2 2009, 11:40 AM~15844253
> *Sup patti I'm gonna be ordering the dvd this weekend can't wait to see it
> *


Sounds great!!! I can't wait for you to see it :biggrin: We'll be in ATL this weekend, I'll keep checking the orders when I see it come thru I'll get it out to you right then


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up all riders, this is a huge deal! I hope to see everyone out there this weekend supporting the kids and making this a great year from someone special who needs it :biggrin: 

This is our time to come together so let's do this :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti


----------



## VA CHEVY

what good servin'em!? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Dec 2 2009, 06:40 PM~15849500
> *Patti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(my guy is standing closest..straight kick to the shin..lol)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 2 2009, 06:58 PM~15849747
> *what good servin'em!? :biggrin:
> *


JAMZ :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

hey patti whats the deal with the 2k10 show


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 2 2009, 07:36 PM~15850207
> *hey patti whats the deal with the 2k10 show
> *


We'll be out there, I can post the flyer up here soon. 

That's kinda near you right?


----------



## MINT'Z

ahh not really but a bunch of my sport truck boys are talking about going so ill definetly be there post the flyer in the pgh riders thread for me to what part of Va is it in:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 2 2009, 08:11 PM~15850763
> *ahh not really but a bunch of my sport truck boys are talking about going so ill definetly be there post the flyer in the pgh riders thread for me to what part of Va is it in:thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah, come on out :biggrin: I'll get that flyer up for you soon


----------



## MINT'Z

what part of va is it in


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Dec 1 2009, 06:21 PM~15837539
> *Patti we need more pic like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15850995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## SnakeShit

3rd SFG(A) right here


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Dec 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15851225
> *3rd SFG(A) right here
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T

FOR THE HOME GIRL


----------



## WstSideLincoln

a patti where did lowriding in va go.... did they delete it????


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Dec 2 2009, 08:51 PM~15851358
> *a patti where did lowriding in va go.... did they delete it????
> *


Try Regional Lowriders


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15851345
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> FOR THE HOME GIRL
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 2 2009, 09:52 PM~15851370
> *Try Regional Lowriders
> *


found it.. to much high life!!! and change is not good.. :angry: :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 2 2009, 09:53 PM~15851392
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



PM ME BACC THAT INFO


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:59 PM~15851465
> *PM ME BACC THAT INFO
> *


I tried, you're PM box is full :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 2 2009, 08:38 PM~15851153
> *ill be there :cheesy:
> *


AWESOME :cheesy: :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

:biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN PATTI I NEED TO GET A NEW VIDEO FROM YOU BUT IT LET ME ORDER IT WHATS UP WITH THAT ANY IDEA ...PLEASE HELP ME GIRL HELP ME. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 2 2009, 10:05 PM~15852433
> *:biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN PATTI I NEED TO GET A NEW VIDEO FROM YOU BUT IT LET ME ORDER IT WHATS UP WITH THAT ANY IDEA ...PLEASE HELP ME GIRL HELP ME. :biggrin:
> *


I got you man :biggrin: 

It won't let you order it??!! Let me know what's up and I'll fix that right now


----------



## 80GRAND

i think i was typing somthing wrong not sure i'll try again tonight and if it dont work i'll shout at you ..............thanks girl


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 3 2009, 09:25 AM~15856731
> *i think i was typing somthing wrong not sure i'll try again tonight and if it dont work i'll shout at you ..............thanks girl
> *


Sallgood  

Just let me know


----------



## littlerascle59

Never seen such a complete idiot as this guy on page 4 of this thread.


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 2 2009, 07:48 PM~15851322
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:20 PM~15858674
> *Never seen such a complete idiot as this guy on page 4 of this thread.
> *


He's stupid, fuck him.


----------



## 82 Q-Deville




----------



## 80GRAND

T T T NEVER DID TRY TO ORDER AGAIN YET BUT I WILL I'M BUYING IT FOR BIRTHDAY PRESENT TO MYSELF SO IM GOIN TO WAIT TILL THEN TO DO IT .........O WAIT SHITS IT ON SATURDAY NOT TO MUCH LONGER TO WAIT JUST A FEW MORE HOURS


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 4 2009, 01:15 PM~15870436
> *T T T NEVER DID TRY TO ORDER AGAIN YET BUT I WILL I'M BUYING IT FOR BIRTHDAY PRESENT TO MYSELF SO IM GOIN TO WAIT TILL THEN TO DO IT .........O WAIT SHITS IT ON SATURDAY NOT TO MUCH LONGER TO WAIT JUST A FEW MORE HOURS
> *


Well if that's the case then I need to go ahead and say a big...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM ALL OF US HERE AT SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!

You can read that in a few hours it will really be authentic then :biggrin:  You order it for your birthday and I'll take care of ya..

Hope you have a great B-Day man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hey Patti your sticker is now on display right on our main computer ... :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Pattiii


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 4 2009, 03:18 PM~15871795
> *Well if that's the case then I need to go ahead and say a big...
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM ALL OF US HERE AT SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You can read that in a few hours it will really be authentic then :biggrin:   You order it for your birthday and I'll take care of ya..
> 
> Hope you have a great B-Day man :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY THANKS GIRL AND IM ORDERING IT NOW SO TAKE CARE OF ME SO I CAN I REPERSENT FOR THE WHOLE SERVIN'EM CREW


----------



## 80GRAND

HOT DAMM IT WORKED PATTI I MADE MY ORDER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Dec 4 2009, 02:42 PM~15872541
> *Hey Patti your sticker is now on display right on our main computer ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD MEETING UP WITH U HOME GIRL HAD FUN WISH WE COULD HAVE CHILLED LONGER HAHA  


GET AT ME NICE VID TOO :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## MB671

Patti, Thanks again... the boys was lovin it! the DVD is off the hook, you caught alot of great clips. nothing but love all over this flick, Caddi Steve and the VA. Family down there are lucky to have someone like You. BIGG UPS TO EVERYONE... 
Keep on SERVIN'EM 2010 Watchout!


----------



## CUZICAN

TTT FOR PATTI CAKES AND SERVIN EM.......... Speaking of which, I here I got some face time on this edition!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

damm cuz i hope not i just bought 1 and that means igotta see you on this dvd hehehehehe j/k homie glad to see you back on the scene bro...


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15890333
> *damm cuz i hope not i just bought 1 and that means igotta see you on this dvd        hehehehehe j/k homie glad to see you back on the scene bro...
> *



ha ha ha Somebody on joke time. :biggrin: Ay PM your #


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Dec 6 2009, 02:33 AM~15885965
> *Patti, Thanks again... the boys was lovin it! the DVD is off the hook, you caught alot of great clips. nothing but love all over this flick, Caddi Steve and the VA. Family down there are lucky to have someone like You. BIGG UPS TO EVERYONE...
> Keep on SERVIN'EM 2010 Watchout!
> *


Thank you Mark!!! Man, it was great talking to you last night! Always enjoy it, I was a little delerious from the ride home but I'm down to do whatever I can to get this thing to Guam  

We may have to make a trip out there for some filming :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2009, 09:28 AM~15886924
> *TTT FOR PATTI CAKES AND SERVIN EM.......... Speaking of which, I here I got some face time on this edition!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM got to take part of two Toy Drives this weekend..one in VA Friday with Street Dreamz and the other in GA with Street Mentality..the whole weekend was full of nothing but generosity that I know is going to be greatly appreciaeted come Christmas morning :biggrin: 

*THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE DOING YOUR THING TO HELP OUT WHETHER IT BE TOYS FOR TOTS OR ANY OTHER FOUNDATION JUST THE SIMPLE FACT THAT YOU ARE TAKING THE TIME TO DO THIS MEANS A LOT.*

Let's check out some pics from this past Friday night in VA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Hahaha...Mana trying to step on it :biggrin: 










Then they made up..lol.









Caddy Steve!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS AS USUAL. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Next morning it was on to Georgia to kick it with Street Mentality for another good cause :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Let’s check it out :biggrin: 

The trip started out great when we hooked up with Cripn8ez for some lunch in NC  



















Rolling into Atlanta :biggrin: 



















not even a tree across the interstate could stop us  









Hooking up with Street Mentality the night before the show


----------



## Patti Dukez

Beer Stop :biggrin: 





































Many people don’t know this but a challenge went down that night between Brandi of SERVIN’EM and Carlos of Majestics..a race around the hotel..Carlos won but I think he was pretty hurt afterwards..lol..


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Our trip home..lol.










































































THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS WEEKEND...IT WAS A GREAT TIME!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*Now it's on the the next! MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE coming up this December 20th!!! Hope to see everyone out there!! We'll be there!!!*


----------



## cripn8ez

NICE PICS PATTI AND LOOKS LIKE LOTS OF FUN GOOD CHILLIN WIF U GUYS AND ALL BUT I COULD HAVE WON THAT RACE LOL.. WE GOT TO GET UP AGAIN SUM TIME...


STAY LOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 8 2009, 10:41 AM~15910950
> *NICE PICS PATTI AND LOOKS LIKE LOTS OF FUN GOOD CHILLIN WIF U GUYS AND ALL BUT I COULD HAVE WON THAT RACE LOL.. WE GOT TO GET UP AGAIN SUM TIME...
> STAY LOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


I dunno Carlos is pretty fast :0 

You come with us next time maybe we can start the next challenge..lol. You know I'll film it!!..lol. 

It was really cool meeting up with you and kickin it for a little bit, we'll all have to do that again soon!!! Actually we will this coming December 20th!!

See you there right?? Hope so!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Dec 4 2009, 04:42 PM~15872541
> *Hey Patti your sticker is now on display right on our main computer ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

InkedCity is becoming a household name around these parts..look my little neighbor attacks me and robs me of all your pinks everytime they come in..LOL.










:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 8 2009, 09:40 AM~15910565
> *GREAT PICS AS USUAL. :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU DANA :biggrin: 

Can't wait for 2010!!!!! We are gonna hit some serious streets, plenty of road trips and a few to MD..gotta do it :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 8 2009, 02:34 PM~15914873
> *NICE!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin: :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> InkedCity is becoming a household name around these parts..look my little neighbor attacks me and robs me of all your pinks everytime they come in..LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's so cool.... We will make her a shirt with that Pink logo on it. Send me her name and we will personalize the shirt. Thanks


----------



## CUZICAN

:thumbsup: *SERVIN'EM DOIN BIG THINGS.* :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 8 2009, 08:47 AM~15910607
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oorah!!!, to all the fellow Marines.


----------



## PJIZZLE

wutup good meetn everybody this weekn :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PJIZZLE_@Dec 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15917443
> *wutup good meetn everybody this weekn  :thumbsup:
> *


X 1,000,000

It was super cool meeting you, sorry I didn't catch that gas hop out but the rest was just as tight :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 8 2009, 06:46 PM~15915695
> *:thumbsup: SERVIN'EM DOIN BIG THINGS. :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY SHOULD BE HERE SOON I ORDERED IT ON THE 5TH


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PJIZZLE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 9 2009, 05:10 AM~15922311
> *X 1,000,000
> 
> It was super cool meeting you, sorry I didn't catch that gas hop out but the rest was just as tight :biggrin:
> *


maybe next time,let me know wen u get tha dvd ready :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 8 2009, 07:48 AM~15910617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE PIC OF MY 65 IMPALA PATTI DUKEZ GOODTIMES ATL FULL TIME NICE TALKING TO YOU SUNDAY NIGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 9 2009, 09:23 PM~15930423
> *THATS A NICE PIC OF MY 65 IMPALA PATTI DUKEZ GOODTIMES ATL FULL TIME  NICE TALKING TO YOU SUNDAY NIGHT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah we got some good shots that night!!! Love that ride!!!

My favorite year too :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15914832
> *I dunno Carlos is pretty fast :0
> 
> You come with us next time maybe we can start the next challenge..lol. You know I'll film it!!..lol.
> 
> It was really cool meeting up with you and kickin it for a little bit, we'll all have to do that again soon!!! Actually we will this coming December 20th!!
> 
> See you there right?? Hope so!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2009, 06:37 AM~15934914
> *:thumbsup:
> *


AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY WHATS CRACKIN!!!!!! GOOD MORNING TO THE SERVIN'EM CREW


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 9 2009, 09:23 PM~15930423
> *THATS A NICE PIC OF MY 65 IMPALA PATTI DUKEZ GOODTIMES ATL FULL TIME  NICE TALKING TO YOU SUNDAY NIGHT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



THAT'S A CLEAN ASS 65 ALSO HOMIE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 10 2009, 07:15 AM~15934953
> *HEY WHATS CRACKIN!!!!!! GOOD MORNING TO THE SERVIN'EM CREW
> *


HOWDY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

I see you placed the order! I want to apologize I was in Atlanta on the 5th so your package went out on Tuesday..you should still see it soon but I thought it was good biz to let you know :biggrin: 

Hope you enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

all good thanks


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 10 2009, 01:45 PM~15937246
> *all good thanks
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

COMING UP SOON!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 11 2009, 12:13 PM~15948769
> *COMING UP SOON!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thanks for the bump :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 11 2009, 02:24 PM~15948878
> *thanks for the bump  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sdropnem

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:yessad: The VA needs to give a little more mang! 

And stop making it so hard for veterans to get their BENEFITS :rant: :yessad:

:banghead:


----------



## sdropnem

I got Withdrawls from not hittin' the switches and rollin' a low low Too

Old school El Tiburon Blanco


----------



## 80GRAND

BBBBBUMP FOR SERVIN'EM AND GOOD DAY TO ALL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15958563
> *BBBBBUMP FOR SERVIN'EM AND GOOD DAY TO ALL
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

:h5: <---- no miss


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## 80GRAND

well iv'e been served by the mail man thanks patti your sticker is on my tool box thanks again :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 13 2009, 12:19 AM~15964218
> *well iv'e been served by the mail man thanks patti your sticker is on my tool box thanks again :h5:
> *


AWESOME :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

That's faster than I thought too....I'm glad


----------



## infamous704




----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 13 2009, 12:35 PM~15967175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

SERVIN'EM taggin tool boxes across America movement is now in effect :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lor1der

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lor1der, westcoastridin

hey carlos :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Dec 14 2009, 02:16 PM~15978810
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lor1der, westcoastridin
> 
> hey carlos :wave:
> *



whats's up doggy dogg :biggrin: you coming down sunday ???


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15978820
> *whats's up doggy dogg  :biggrin:  you coming down sunday ???
> *


i was planning on it but i wont be able to make it


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 AM~15975108
> *:cheesy:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> SERVIN'EM taggin tool boxes across America movement is now in effect :biggrin:
> *


ah shit... better post mine up too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Dec 14 2009, 10:19 PM~15982334
> *ah shit... better post mine up too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Do it :thumbsup: I'll post mine up too..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Dec 14 2009, 04:07 PM~15979727
> *i was planning on it but i wont be able to make it
> *



no problem dogg i'll see you on the next one


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2009, 01:22 AM~15985666
> *Do it :thumbsup: I'll post mine up too..
> *




do you still have the one that i sent you ??


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 15 2009, 09:03 AM~15986431
> *do you still have the one that i sent you ??
> *


Still saved in my phone


----------



## juiced88caprice

T
T
T


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T


----------



## flaked85

PATTI I'M ROCKIN YOUR STUFF ON THE FRONT WINDOW OF MY TATTOO SHOP. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2009, 04:47 PM~16000315
> *PATTI I'M ROCKIN YOUR STUFF ON THE FRONT WINDOW OF MY TATTOO SHOP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: 


DUDE SEEING THIS JUST MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2009, 04:47 PM~16000315
> *PATTI I'M ROCKIN YOUR STUFF ON THE FRONT WINDOW OF MY TATTOO SHOP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now she needs to get it tattooed :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 16 2009, 05:48 PM~16000856
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:
> DUDE SEEING THIS JUST MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Dec 16 2009, 08:32 PM~16002484
> *now she needs to get it tattooed  :biggrin:
> *


WHENEVER SHE IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2009, 03:22 AM~15985666
> *Do it :thumbsup: I'll post mine up too..
> *


sup ma dukes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Dec 17 2009, 11:54 AM~16008452
> *sup ma dukes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey what's up Drake :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

What's up Patti Im about to make an order shortly. Ima need a sticker to cuz when I get it, it's goin in the front window of my church :roflmao: :roflmao: The Lord Gonna be Servin'em!!!!!


















I BETTER STOP OR IM GOIN TO HELL :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 17 2009, 02:40 PM~16010237
> *What's up Patti Im about to make an order shortly. Ima need a sticker to cuz when I get it, it's goin in the front window of my church  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  The Lord Gonna be Servin'em!!!!!
> I BETTER STOP OR IM GOIN TO HELL :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA....REPENT NOW!!!! J/K  


Hey man, how about you just slap that baby right on your toolbox or your local fast food joint..whatever makes you happy :biggrin: 

Check this out..lol :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

whats up patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 17 2009, 09:58 PM~16014638
> *whats up patti
> *


What's up! Yesterday was the beginning of the transformation right???? Post up some pics! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 17 2009, 06:02 PM~16013416
> *HAHAHAHAHA....REPENT NOW!!!! J/K
> Hey man, how about you just slap that baby right on your toolbox or your local fast food joint..whatever makes you happy :biggrin:
> 
> Check this out..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 18 2009, 04:33 AM~16017829
> *What's up! Yesterday was the beginning of the transformation right???? Post up some pics! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup but so far it's been fucked up had a few issuse but it'll be done soon sorry no good pics hadn't had time i'll post l8r


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 18 2009, 06:32 PM~16022873
> *yup yup but so far it's been fucked up had a few issuse but it'll be done soon sorry no good pics hadn't had time i'll post l8r
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

STREET DREAMZ HAD THEIR CHRISTMAS PARTY TONIGHT AND THERE ARE SOME AWESOME PICS TO CHECK OUT!!!

JUST GO TO STREET DREAMZ CHRISTMAS PARTY

I'M STILL SMILING FROM IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

my near death experince





























this was about a block away from the van









i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms

oh yeah TTT for this topic


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16046971
> *my near death experince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was about a block away from the van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms
> 
> oh yeah TTT for this topic
> *


WHOA!!!!! BOUNZIN MAN THAT IS CRAZY!!!!!!!!!

I'M GLAD YOU ARE ALIVE!!!!! 

hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :worship:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

:0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Dec 21 2009, 11:30 PM~16053026
> *:0
> *


I'm still hno: looking at the pics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'm truly slipping not to have these pics up in the SERVIN'EM topic!!!

Check it out, Street Dreamz had their Christmas Party this past Saturday night and as always it was off the chain :biggrin: Everyone received recognition with thier very own Magazine Covers and Russ even won King of the Streets!!!

Congratulations to Ryan and Russ on your trophies!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

At the end of the night SERVIN'EM even got something too :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

It started out great everyone just rollin in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The pimps, hustlas, and of course pretty ladies arrived on deck :biggrin: 























































Yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

The awards and memorable moments :biggrin: 










Magazine Covers


----------



## Patti Dukez

Showing the true support and love Bull of Street Dreamz decided to make it official..it was an incredible moment that I'm proud to have witnessed and been a part of  




























She said YES :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I received one of the nicest things I've ever had happen to me in my life from a great car club Street Dreamz. At the end of the night when I just thought everything was given out Mana said some really kind words and presented me with this...

*MY VERY OWN SERVIN'EM PLAQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


















To everyone, you have no idea what this means to me...you are true friends, family, and riders and I will always be honored to be a part of your lives...

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO STREET DREAMZ AND KRAZY KUTTING PLAQUES...

IT'S PERFECT!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Magazine Covers :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The next morning we got to roll out to the TOY DRIVE held by MAJESTICS :biggrin: 

Before I post these up, I just want to say that clubs up and down the East Coast showed loved...SERVIN'EM got to attend many awesome toys raising events from VA, GA, & NC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to everyone who supported the cause...next year is gonna be even better!!!!

Let's check out the MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE now :biggrin:  

Early morning taggin session...in the snow..lol!









On da way :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

How Mana felt about not winning the scooter..lol!


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT DAY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Good times


----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## 80GRAND

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO PATTI DUKEZ AND THE WHOLE SERVIN'EM CREW :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

happy holidays


----------



## mr.casper

happy holidayz...mz dukes n the crew...

i was watching the dvd all day today loved it...saw my son in it n my daughter was happy for seeing the dvd!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:wave: 
*VA*


----------



## 80GRAND

whats up


----------



## Big Russ

evening peeps.........wuz happening, coming from a tin can sitting on the water front of NOB.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Wassup Servin'Em


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 26 2009, 10:01 PM~16097010
> *happy holidayz...mz dukes n the crew...
> 
> i was watching the dvd all day today loved it...saw my son in it n my daughter was happy for seeing the dvd!
> *


Man, I'm glad you finally got to see it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I hope you had a great holiday!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you so everyone stopping in an wishing us a Merry Christmas we appreciate you all very much and SERVIN'EM is looking forward to 2010 big time!!!

We will be filming all year for the next DVD called _*"THE MOVEMENT"*_ let's get this thing started right!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 28 2009, 07:56 AM~16108949
> *Thank you so everyone stopping in an wishing us a Merry Christmas we appreciate you all very much and SERVIN'EM is looking forward to 2010 big time!!!
> 
> We will be filming all year for the next DVD called "THE MOVEMENT" let's get this thing started right!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYONE BUT I KNOW I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU AND THE WHOLE SERVEN'EM CREW DOES YOU ARE THE ONE SHOW CASING (**THE MOVEMENT**) ON THE EAST COAST KEEP ON KEEPIN REAL PATTI AND HAPPY NEW YEAR YEAR TO AND ALL YOU CREW


----------



## MINT'Z

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 28 2009, 06:49 AM~16109041
> *I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYONE BUT I KNOW I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU AND THE WHOLE SERVEN'EM CREW DOES YOU ARE THE ONE SHOW CASING (**THE MOVEMENT**) ON THE EAST COAST KEEP ON KEEPIN REAL PATTI AND HAPPY NEW YEAR YEAR TO AND ALL YOU CREW
> *



No doubt Patti and the SERVIN'EM crew brings the east coast riding/show seen to life. Ain't nothing more to the life than the FUN that SERVIN'EM brings every Volume. Keep doin whatcha do. DA DA DA DA DA IM LOVIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## *83coupe*

anybody need a impala,g-body, or a caddy pitbull frame get at me only 2500


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND+Dec 28 2009, 08:49 AM~16109041-->
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYONE BUT I KNOW I APPRECIATE WHAT YOU AND THE WHOLE SERVEN'EM CREW DOES YOU ARE THE ONE SHOW CASING (**THE MOVEMENT**) ON THE EAST COAST KEEP ON KEEPIN REAL PATTI AND HAPPY NEW YEAR YEAR TO AND ALL YOU CREW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 03:51 PM~16111661
> *No doubt Patti and the SERVIN'EM crew brings the east coast riding/show seen to life. Ain't nothing more to the life than the FUN that SERVIN'EM brings every Volume. Keep doin whatcha do. DA DA DA DA DA IM LOVIN IT :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING YOU SAID, IT REALLY MEANS A LOT TO HEAR IT AND IN 2010 SERVIN'EM IS HITTING THE STREETS EVERY WHICH WAY WE CAN FROM VA TO NC TO MD AND MORE!

THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT ONE AND I'M EXCITED TO SEE EVERYONE!!!! LET'S GET THIS THING POPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Gee'rage style for tha bringing in of tha new year


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Dec 30 2009, 08:00 AM~16131574
> *Gee'rage style for tha bringing in of tha new year
> *


I will drink to that!!!!!!!!! Garages are how to bring it in too...let's rock'em out!!! 

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80GRAND

HI THERE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 30 2009, 03:39 PM~16134699
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR WAYNE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 30 2009, 08:43 PM~16137676
> *HI THERE
> *


Is that the name of the ride "Over Budget" if so....I like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO I WANNA WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY & SAFE NEW YR DONT GET TO FUCCED UP AND MAY U HAVE MANY MORE GOOD TIMES AND YRS TO COME U & UR FAM BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That 79

Happy New Year heres to doing it big on the East Coast! TTT!


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bmorelac

HAPPY NEW YEAR PATTI DUKEZ, HOPE ALL IS WELL IN 2010, C U AT THE SHOWS AND IN THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!PUGZ, GOODTIMES BALTIMORE....... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY NEW YEAR SERVIN'EM :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY EAST COAST FAM


----------



## CUZICAN

Happy New Year Patti and *SERVIN' EM*. Looking forward to giving you some footage to include in the "*Movement*"


----------



## MINT'Z

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!! now go nurse your hangovers


----------



## Hawaiian Built

_*Happy New Year!*_


----------



## Patti Dukez

SOME STREETS WE WILL HIT, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE!!!!</span>


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Pix????


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 1 2010, 08:30 AM~16152092
> *Pix????
> *


 :0 :yes: hno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 1 2010, 10:28 AM~16152086
> *DUDE*</span>[/i]
> 
> We had a great time last night as always the garage was poppin!!!!!!
> 
> See you later today and tomorrow for some junkyard action :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 1 2010, 10:30 AM~16152092
> *Pix????
> *


I'm on it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

happy new year servin em familia...



hope ya hit up my streets this year! {hispanic fest 2010 sept...}


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Its always awsome when we all get together.
eVAry day can be a Servin'em day


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:0 
HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## MB671

HAFA ADAI PATTI DUKEZ HAPPY NEW YEAR SERVIN"EM


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 1 2010, 11:32 AM~16152104
> *I'm on it :biggrin:
> *


????? nothin :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

This was one KICKASS weekend!!! It started off right with the coming in of New Years at the Makua's gee-rage...that was off the chain and then the next night and whole weekend was nothing but fun and "Dedication" (lol) at it's finest...

Thank you to Carlos for coming down and staying with us for the weekend!!!!!! It was the best time EVER!!!!

Garages, Junkyards, Family, & Beer can't get any better than that. 

Let's check it out!!

Punches to the Face...lol.




























Noooo!!!!!..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Fo Sho!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Junkyard Crazy....it was cold and fun :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

Jamz new whip...lol!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

After the junkyard we headed to Mana's house for some great food and more good fun times...thank you to Lenis, Christy, and everyone who helped make the meal..it was great...we were tired hungry and cold..it was perfect :biggrin: 



















hahhahaaaaa.....crazy  









This just proves....this year's gonna be THE SHIT!!!!!

_*"THE MOVEMENT" *_is upon us....let's do this!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Great pics Patti looks like fun times, i memba those days. i think me and my club need to bring the fun back. getting ready for my fun and exciting trip to portland, im have to find the hot spots and the riders


----------



## flaked85

THE JUNKYARD PICS ARE SWEET.Y'ALL FOOLS WERE HAVIN A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

TTT


----------



## Hawaiian Built

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=54795238001
Check it out


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 5 2010, 10:30 PM~16198503
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=54795238001
> Check it out
> *



BIG UPS HOMIE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16198503
> *http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=54795238001
> Check it out
> *



NICE


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

What's happenin fools


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 3 2010, 03:38 PM~16170522
> *THE JUNKYARD PICS ARE SWEET.Y'ALL FOOLS WERE HAVIN A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:
> *


It was a great time! Next time you come down we'll make another trip :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 3 2010, 01:59 PM~16169753
> *Great pics Patti looks like fun times, i memba those days. i think me and my club need to bring the fun back. getting ready for my fun and exciting trip to portland, im have to find the hot spots and the riders
> *


It ain't nuthin if it ain't fun! Always great to hear from you Bounzin hope you are staying up :biggrin: 

I have to make a trip out there soon, until then post some Portland pics of those hot spots and riders! I wanna see how they do it out there :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 6 2010, 02:07 AM~16199090
> *NICE
> *


Wassup Bro


----------



## Patti Dukez

The beginning of this year has started off RIGHT!!!! 

SERVIN'EM took a trip to visit a new shop in NC, looks like DropJaw is teaming up with Cool Cars to do their thng..it's been a long time coming for DropJaw to open their own custom shop..

The shop was great and they are open for business! 

*DropJaw Customs
9143 West Marlboro Road--Farmville, NC 27828
252-753-3203*

This is just the beginning for the SERVIN'EM tour and I look forward to hitting more streets, shops, and garages!!! 

DROPJAW CUSTOMS

Check it out  

The ride there


----------



## Patti Dukez

I thought this was kinda cool, if anyone remembers that BMX rider Ryan Nyquist's episode of MTV Cribs..this was the Lincoln at the end of the show..  



















A cool gift :biggrin: 









Mike's wall with his daughters car  









Signed by Eddie Guerrero :biggrin: I thought this was REALLY cool!!!









Silly  









The ride home was beautiful


----------



## MINT'Z

you guys always look like you have a blast on your little excursions


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 7 2010, 08:32 AM~16212387
> *you guys always look like you have a blast on your little excursions
> *


I like your sig :biggrin: 

Check it out, we all need to have a blast together this year..it's time for everyone to come together and get from behind these keys  

Keep me posted on the haps up there...SERVIN'EMS trying to make a trip


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*"THE MOVEMENT"*_

Is not only the next title to the DVD it's hopefully the title to the whole year. The Movement means unity...if all goes right and we all make effort this 2010 could be our greatest year yet!

SERVIN'EM would like to play it's part...so here's the deal. If you want SERVIN'EM at your event hit me up through PM and we'll make it happen. 

I've talked to a lot of people and here's what I gather...there's a lot of drama up online but the time that shit doesn't matter is on the streets...so let's hit'em. 

All bullshit aside! SERVIN'EM is looking to support shows big or small, once I find that we've been invited I'd like to find a host club for that night with a garage/ shop because we are taking your area down street style..lol.

The host club needs to know the area and a good place to do some dippin...let's do this..it's going to be a great year if we all play our part  

We want to kick it and do some straight up East Coast filming this year! 

Everyone, all clubs, no matter what....straight up let's ride :biggrin:   



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 12:24 PM~16213725
> *I like your sig :biggrin:
> which one
> Check it out, we all need to have a blast together this year..it's time for everyone to come together and get from behind these keys
> 
> Keep me posted on the haps up there...SERVIN'EMS trying to make a trip
> *


i definetly will that would be cool i we could all get together


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 01:45 PM~16213876
> *"THE MOVEMENT"
> 
> Is not only the next title to the DVD it's hopefully the title to the whole year.  The Movement means unity...if all goes right and we all make effort this 2010 could be our greatest year yet!
> 
> SERVIN'EM would like to play it's part...so here's the deal. If you want SERVIN'EM at your event hit me up through PM and we'll make it happen.
> 
> I've talked to a lot of people and here's what I gather...there's a lot of drama up online but the time that shit doesn't matter is on the streets...so let's hit'em.
> 
> All bullshit aside! SERVIN'EM is looking to support shows big or small, once I find that we've been invited I'd like to find a host club for that night with a garage/ shop because we are taking your area down street style..lol.
> 
> The host club needs to know the area and a good place to do some dippin...let's do this..it's going to be a great year if we all play our part
> 
> We want to kick it and do some straight up East Coast filming this year!
> 
> Everyone, all clubs, no matter what....straight up let's ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: Maybe fire up tha Grill too lol... dats wassup lets make it happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 10:45 AM~16213876
> *"THE MOVEMENT"
> 
> Is not only the next title to the DVD it's hopefully the title to the whole year.  The Movement means unity...if all goes right and we all make effort this 2010 could be our greatest year yet!
> 
> SERVIN'EM would like to play it's part...so here's the deal. If you want SERVIN'EM at your event hit me up through PM and we'll make it happen.
> 
> I've talked to a lot of people and here's what I gather...there's a lot of drama up online but the time that shit doesn't matter is on the streets...so let's hit'em.
> 
> All bullshit aside! SERVIN'EM is looking to support shows big or small, once I find that we've been invited I'd like to find a host club for that night with a garage/ shop because we are taking your area down street style..lol.
> 
> The host club needs to know the area and a good place to do some dippin...let's do this..it's going to be a great year if we all play our part
> 
> We want to kick it and do some straight up East Coast filming this year!
> 
> Everyone, all clubs, no matter what....straight up let's ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


servin em 2010 in pg county md STREET NATIONZ BARRIO!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2010, 08:07 PM~16218206
> *servin em 2010 in pg county md STREET NATIONZ BARRIO!
> *


You got it :biggrin: Let's make it happen!  :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

YOU KNOW ME GIRL I'M DOWN FOR WHATEVER LETS MAKE THE STREETS HAPPY AND GIVE EM WHAT THEY WANT


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16213876
> *"THE MOVEMENT"
> 
> Is not only the next title to the DVD it's hopefully the title to the whole year.  The Movement means unity...if all goes right and we all make effort this 2010 could be our greatest year yet!
> 
> SERVIN'EM would like to play it's part...so here's the deal. If you want SERVIN'EM at your event hit me up through PM and we'll make it happen.
> 
> I've talked to a lot of people and here's what I gather...there's a lot of drama up online but the time that shit doesn't matter is on the streets...so let's hit'em.
> 
> All bullshit aside! SERVIN'EM is looking to support shows big or small, once I find that we've been invited I'd like to find a host club for that night with a garage/ shop because we are taking your area down street style..lol.
> 
> The host club needs to know the area and a good place to do some dippin...let's do this..it's going to be a great year if we all play our part
> 
> We want to kick it and do some straight up East Coast filming this year!
> 
> Everyone, all clubs, no matter what....straight up let's ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


no doubt we gonna make it happen our shop is open to any and all SERVIN'EM crew and fam :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jan 8 2010, 03:29 PM~16226107
> *no doubt we gonna make it happen our shop is open to any and all SERVIN'EM crew and fam :biggrin:
> *


Dats wassup Bro


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jan 8 2010, 02:29 PM~16226107
> *no doubt we gonna make it happen our shop is open to any and all SERVIN'EM crew and fam :biggrin:
> *


*Your shop is one of the ones I'm looking forward to the most so I appreciate the invite! *

I know you have some great going on up there too so this ride is more than anticipated...believe that!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 07:41 PM~16219456
> *You got it :biggrin: Let's make it happen!   :biggrin:
> *


lets make it happen!


----------



## CUZICAN

What up Sevin'EM fam


----------



## cripn8ez

www.myspace.com/snowmanrecords


----------



## flaked85

*2ND ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ CC PICNIC WILL BE MAY 30TH 2010.SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS.FLYER COMING SOON*.


----------



## Patti Dukez

*GOOD MORNING TO ALL THE FAM OUT THERE, IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY *:biggrin: 

Snow! Hoes and Lowriders that's what I'm talkinbout...you are gonna have to winterize your hoes though it's cold as a bitch out and especially around the time you're talking bout doing it :biggrin: 

That last cover I did with the blonde I think it was in the 30's or 40's. She kept sitting on the spotlight we used to take the picture...lol. She was a trooper!

This year has already started off better than any other, thanks to everyone doing what they do we are gonna take this straight to the top...

TTT for 2010~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 9 2010, 01:47 PM~16236374
> *SERVIN'EM WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR THE WORLD  *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jan 7 2010, 02:58 PM~16215116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's one crazy movie right there...I watched it in the garage that drill sargent had me dying..great movie :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2010, 07:55 AM~16242971
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL THE FAM OUT THERE, IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY :biggrin:
> 
> Snow! Hoes and LowSriders that's what I'm talkinbout...you are gonna have to winterize your hoes though it's cold as a bitch out and especially around the time you're talking bout doing it :biggrin:
> 
> That last cover I did with the blonde I think it was in the 30's or 40's.  She kept sitting on the spotlight we used to take the picture...lol. She was a trooper!
> 
> This year has already started off better than any other, thanks to everyone doing what they do we are gonna take this straight to the top...
> 
> TTT for 2010~</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>SNOW HOES AND LOWS you should make a video called that have all your winter footage on that one :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 10 2010, 09:11 AM~16243057
> *SNOW HOES AND LOWS you should make a video called that have all your winter footage on that one  :biggrin:
> *


Haha..awesome title :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 06:30 AM~16212181
> *The beginning of this year has started off RIGHT!!!!
> 
> SERVIN'EM took a trip to visit a new shop in NC, looks like DropJaw is teaming up with Cool Cars to do their thng..it's been a long time coming for DropJaw to open their own custom shop..
> 
> The shop was great and they are open for business!
> 
> DropJaw Customs
> 9143 West Marlboro Road--Farmville, NC 27828
> 252-753-3203
> 
> This is just the beginning for the SERVIN'EM tour and I look forward to hitting more streets, shops, and garages!!!
> 
> DROPJAW CUSTOMS
> 
> Check it out
> 
> The ride there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good to see that old ******* is moovin up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16213876
> *"THE MOVEMENT"
> 
> Is not only the next title to the DVD it's hopefully the title to the whole year.  The Movement means unity...if all goes right and we all make effort this 2010 could be our greatest year yet!
> 
> SERVIN'EM would like to play it's part...so here's the deal. If you want SERVIN'EM at your event hit me up through PM and we'll make it happen.
> 
> I've talked to a lot of people and here's what I gather...there's a lot of drama up online but the time that shit doesn't matter is on the streets...so let's hit'em.
> 
> All bullshit aside! SERVIN'EM is looking to support shows big or small, once I find that we've been invited I'd like to find a host club for that night with a garage/ shop because we are taking your area down street style..lol.
> 
> The host club needs to know the area and a good place to do some dippin...let's do this..it's going to be a great year if we all play our part
> 
> We want to kick it and do some straight up East Coast filming this year!
> 
> Everyone, all clubs, no matter what....straight up let's ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


will you be up in the new england area at all?


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'd like too, I really don't have any straight up plans..just wherever the streets take me..is that where you roll? 

I'm down, if we are in that area I'll hit you up..I know this probably isn't going to mean much but that pic of you sitting on the hood in your uniform is on the last dvd..


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: just sayin hi :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 11 2010, 11:28 PM~16261183
> *:wave: just sayin hi :wave:
> *


Howdy :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## flaked85

''attention'' stay tuned the 2ND annual STREETDREAMZ C.C. MD date may be moved forward because conflicting eastcoast shows :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z

jesus dana man up your mind :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 11:46 AM~16265575
> *''attention'' stay tuned the 2ND annual STREETDREAMZ C.C. MD date may be moved forward because conflicting eastcoast shows :uh:
> *


Screw that!!!! Who's shows are we worried about??? You tell them to reschdule their shit!!!!

I got your back  

Seriously man I hope Servin'em can make your new date, just let me know!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 12 2010, 02:09 PM~16266697
> *Screw that!!!! Who's shows are we worried about??? You tell them to reschdule their shit!!!!
> 
> I got your back
> 
> Seriously man I hope Servin'em can make your new date, just let me know!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I TALKED TO THEM THIS MORNING AND ALOT OF RIDERS ON THE EASTCOAST HIT BOTH SHOW.I'M AIMING FOR THE 16TH OF MAY. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 12 2010, 11:48 AM~16265593
> *jesus dana man up your mind :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY HOMIE I'M TRYING TO MAKE THINGS WORK FOR EVERYBODY HOMIE.THAT'S THE TYPE OF PERSON I AM.NO WORRIES IT'S 3 MONTHS AWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 02:22 PM~16266788
> *I TALKED TO THEM THIS MORNING AND ALOT OF RIDERS ON THE EASTCOAST HIT BOTH SHOW.I'M AIMING FOR THE 16TH OF MAY. :biggrin:
> *


Alright cool  Seriously, I don't care if Obama was holding a show..I'd come to yours instead..lol. Hell I'm ready now, let's do it this weekend! :biggrin: 

Just keep us posted


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 12 2010, 03:04 PM~16267155
> *Alright cool  Seriously, I don't care if Obama was holding a show..I'd come to yours instead..lol. Hell I'm ready now, let's do it this weekend! :biggrin:
> 
> Just keep us posted
> *



THANX PATTI THAT'S WHY YOU'RE THE COOLEST CHICK IN THE LOWRIDING GAME.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16267403
> *THANX PATTI THAT'S WHY YOU'RE THE COOLEST CHICK IN THE LOWRIDING GAME.
> *


Wow, that means a lot!!!! Thanks man big time :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Mana just hit me up with who the other show is...that's understandable fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

Can't wait to support the movement this year on the east coast. Going to put some miles on my lincoln this year.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 12 2010, 03:44 PM~16267469
> *Wow, that means a lot!!!! Thanks man big time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Mana just hit me up with who the other show is...that's understandable fo sho :biggrin:
> *



THE WHY I'M A COOL DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:02 PM~16267623
> *Can't wait to support the movement this year on the east coast. Going to put some miles on my lincoln this year.
> *



YOU BETTER HOMIE.STOP PLAYIN WITH THEM VW'S :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

YO, PATTI JUST IN FROM JOEL AT JAGSTER LAZER CUTTING.DID THESE IN A WEEK.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 04:04 PM~16267651
> *YOU BETTER HOMIE.STOP PLAYIN WITH THEM VW'S :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Never!!!!! There is room in the driveway for both. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

New Plaques looking good Dana. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:12 PM~16267737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Never!!!!!  There is room in the driveway for both. :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HOMIE,BUT IT'S GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK IN THE LO-LO GAME HOMIE.YOU GOTTA MISS THE IMPY A LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 12 2010, 04:13 PM~16267745
> *New Plaques looking good Dana. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX HOMIE.I'VE BEEN RECRUITING :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

2 Members: DirtySouth Cantina, GOOT

Hey homie.. Hows S.C.?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jan 12 2010, 04:33 PM~16267920-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW HOMIE,BUT IT'S GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK IN THE LO-LO GAME HOMIE.YOU GOTTA MISS THE IMPY A LITTLE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man.Just had to change the stable up a little.Hellz yea I miss my old 64.Had to do a luxury this time around though.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16267933
> *THANX HOMIE.I'VE BEEN RECRUITING :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do ya thang homie.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2010, 02:24 PM~16266809
> *HEY HOMIE I'M TRYING TO MAKE THINGS WORK FOR EVERYBODY HOMIE.THAT'S THE TYPE OF PERSON I AM.NO WORRIES IT'S 3 MONTHS AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


its all good


----------



## 80GRAND

:biggrin: 1 OF THOSE PLAQUES IS MINE :biggrin: O YEA HELLO PATTI HOW THE HELL ARE YOU :wave:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 12 2010, 10:10 PM~16271712
> *:biggrin: 1 OF THOSE PLAQUES IS MINE :biggrin:  O YEA HELLO PATTI HOW THE HELL ARE YOU  :wave:
> *



NO SHIT :biggrin: SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 12 2010, 05:14 PM~16268242
> *2 Members: DirtySouth Cantina, GOOT
> 
> Hey homie..    Hows S.C.?
> *


Sup big dawggg, It's colder than a witches titty up here. hno: 

I'm staying inside till it warms up some.....say about june or so. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO AND GOOD MORNING TO ALL.................


----------



## CUZICAN

HELLUVA GOOD MORNING TO THE SERVIN'EM ARMY


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up riders!!! Appreciate all the topic luv man it means a lot!!!!!!

I got cameras, tapes, beer, and plenty of tread on my tires we are doing nothing but corners and kicking it this year  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Of course the minute it warms up, it's stupid cold right now


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 13 2010, 12:41 PM~16277513
> *HELLUVA GOOD MORNING TO THE SERVIN'EM ARMY
> *


lol....where do you get these guys from????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Awesome


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 13 2010, 03:10 PM~16278739
> *lol....where do you get these guys from????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Awesome
> *



HERE YA GO.
http://freesmileyface.net/Free-MSN-Emoticons-Smileys/


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 13 2010, 01:20 PM~16278842
> *HERE YA GO.
> http://freesmileyface.net/Free-MSN-Emoticons-Smileys/
> *



Oh no the secrets out. I've been comprimised.


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO


----------



## MINT'Z

:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16278842
> *HERE YA GO.
> http://freesmileyface.net/Free-MSN-Emoticons-Smileys/
> *


HAHAHHAHAA....MOON MAN...I LIKE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP RIDER FAMILY CHECK IT OUT THE STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW COVERAGE IS UP ON DROPJAWMAG.COM AND IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR MORE OF US CAN MAKE IT FOR A GREAT TIME!!!!!!

CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: 

STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW 2009

Thank you to Majestics for coming out with us again, it wouldn't have been the same without you


----------



## 80GRAND

JUST SAYIN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

I FEEL SO LOST, EVERYONE ELSE IS OUT SERVIN'EM AND I'M AT WORK SERVIN THE NET


----------



## Hawaiian Built

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxElQbJsS4w
:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 18 2010, 07:05 PM~16329651
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxElQbJsS4w
> :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha :run: keep your hands of my momma keep your hands off my Doritos :run:


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 18 2010, 10:50 PM~16332942
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I saw the plaque in the back and it looks GREAT!!!! Congrats on that, your ride has come a long way it's like the icing on the cake :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 18 2010, 07:05 PM~16329651
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxElQbJsS4w
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I had to take this from the "what makes a good lowrider DVD" topic just because Hellafyde Records deserves props and the support   



> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2010, 07:57 PM~16330286
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fOtNT8eNZg
> *


HELLAFYDE RECORDS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE IS TIGHT!!!! 

Nothing but support for SEVEN get up and start downloading now buy some records up!!!

HELLAFYDE ON AMAZON

Most of you may not know but those cookout & show songs on "A True Riders Rendition" are by Hellafyde Records you can download them straight from Amazon..buy the albums show your support :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

good morning that song was great


----------



## regalman806




----------



## juiced88caprice

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jan 20 2010, 01:23 PM~16351390
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT PIC AND THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: JUST SAYIN HI


----------



## RULOW

another pitbull frame sandblasted n ready to come to VA!!


----------



## flaked85

HILARIOUS,STILL IN THE STREETS.THAT'S A RIDER


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 21 2010, 12:45 PM~16363123
> *:wave: JUST SAYIN HI
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 21 2010, 11:25 PM~16370487
> *HILARIOUS,STILL IN THE STREETS.THAT'S A RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA...doors are for suckers  

I'd wanna run up along side him and jump in and then jump back out...just because I could..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jan 21 2010, 07:45 PM~16367681
> *another pitbull frame sandblasted n ready to come to VA!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweeet :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 22 2010, 05:58 AM~16373753
> *HAHA...doors are for suckers
> 
> I'd wanna run up along side him and jump in and then jump back out...just because I could..lol.
> *



:sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 18 2010, 10:05 PM~16329651
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxElQbJsS4w
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 22 2010, 08:06 AM~16373787
> *:sprint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 22 2010, 06:22 AM~16373831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good Morning :biggrin:
> *



Sup "Cakes"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16375746
> *Sup "Cakes"
> *


 :biggrin:  

I'm ready to ride


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 22 2010, 12:28 PM~16376358
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm ready to ride
> *



INDEED :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

DAMM CUZ YOU CAN'T RIDE WITH OUT A CAR WHATS UP YOU GETTIN THAT MONTE FROM D OR WHAT


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 22 2010, 10:42 PM~16382268
> *DAMM CUZ YOU CAN'T RIDE WITH OUT A CAR WHATS UP YOU GETTIN THAT MONTE FROM D OR WHAT
> *



Chilax Homeboi, I got this under control. I'll see you in dem STREEEEETS


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 23 2010, 04:15 PM~16386642
> *SERVIN'EM  TTT
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:57 AM~16392855
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *




GOOD MORNING PATTI




T
T
T


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO SERVIN'EM :h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND+Jan 23 2010, 12:42 AM~16382268-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM CUZ YOU CAN'T RIDE WITH OUT A CAR WHATS UP YOU GETTIN THAT MONTE FROM D OR WHAT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jan 23 2010, 09:20 AM~16384233
> *Chilax Homeboi, I got this under control. I'll see you in dem STREEEEETS
> *


HOMIE DON'T GET MAD IT WAS A SIMPLE ? BUT WHY THE SECRET'S TELL ME WHAT YOU WORKIN ON


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 25 2010, 05:46 AM~16402416
> *HOMIE DON'T GET MAD IT WAS A SIMPLE ? BUT WHY THE SECRET'S TELL ME WHAT YOU WORKIN ON
> *



Nobody mad here Homie. Im working on getting in them streeets


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 25 2010, 09:38 AM~16402768
> *Nobody mad here Homie. Im working on getting in them streeets
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 25 2010, 09:38 AM~16402768
> *Nobody mad here Homie. Im working on getting in them streeets
> *


YOU KNOW THAT COULD BE TAKEN 2 WAYS HOMIE.



1) YOU LOOKING TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR B4 SPRING, COOL 

2) YOU LOOKING INTO CLUB JUMPING FROM UL TO SD, ???


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 24 2010, 11:01 AM~16392872
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI
> T
> T
> T
> *


GOOD MORNING MAN HOW ARE THOSE BABIES??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 25 2010, 08:40 AM~16403082
> *YOU KNOW THAT COULD BE TAKEN 2 WAYS HOMIE.
> 1) YOU LOOKING TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR B4 SPRING, COOL
> 
> 2) YOU LOOKING INTO CLUB JUMPING FROM UL TO SD, ???
> *




1) :yes: 

2) :no: ........................................................ It's  Til the casket Drops.


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY MAN I WAS JUST CHECKIN HOMEBOY YOUR CLUB IS NO BETTER THAN MINE AND MINE IS NO BETTER THAN YOURS IT'S DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS ALL YOU URBAN LEGENDS ARE COOL .....but deep down you know want to be in da STREETDREAMZ hehehehehe j/k homie what you workin on g-body big body truck wat up


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 25 2010, 10:40 AM~16403082
> *YOU KNOW THAT COULD BE TAKEN 2 WAYS HOMIE.
> 1) YOU LOOKING TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR B4 SPRING, COOL
> 
> 2) YOU LOOKING INTO CLUB JUMPING FROM UL TO SD, ???
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 25 2010, 02:36 PM~16406212
> *HEY MAN I WAS JUST CHECKIN HOMEBOY YOUR CLUB IS NO BETTER THAN MINE AND MINE IS NO BETTER THAN YOURS IT'S DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS ALL YOU URBAN LEGENDS ARE COOL .....but deep down you know want to be in da STREETDREAMZ hehehehehe    j/k homie what you workin on g-body big body truck wat up
> *





You'll see REAL soon :biggrin: Just get them batteries painted and hold it down til I hit the streets.


*BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND*

What up Patti


----------



## flaked85

79 MALIBU WAGON FORSALE.FRESH KANDY PAINT 13X7 100 SPOKE WIRES,350-V8,LESS THAN 10,00 MILES ON MOTOR,FRESH OSTRICH AND SUEDE INT,TV,SUBS,3 PUMP CCE SETUP 8 BATTERIES MAKE AN OFFER.


----------



## MB671

Hey Hey! Patti :wave:
Just wanted you to be the first, for me to reintroduce myself...  talk to you tommorrow. 

I did get the box today :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 25 2010, 11:34 PM~16411431
> *Hey Hey! Patti :wave:
> Just wanted you to be the first, for me to reintroduce myself...  talk to you tommorrow.
> 
> I did get the box today  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YES :h5: 

I'm sending some stickers out to you today along with Dana and some others..*INKEDCITY.COM * (  )sent them in to me yesterday!!!!!! Thank you Jesse!!!!!

Thank you all for your support, it really means a lot!

I'll talk to you later today Mark!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Oh and check it out :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

THANX PATTI :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO TO THE SERVIN'EM CREW


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Duke eeeeeeeeezzzzzzz
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86BK-1KwvUI


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 25 2010, 11:44 AM~16403101
> *GOOD MORNING MAN HOW ARE THOSE BABIES??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BETTER AND STRONGER :biggrin:



T
T
T


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP TTT


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## *83coupe*

hey patty did you see my frame


----------



## 80GRAND

i feel like death but how are you


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 29 2010, 07:13 AM~16449530
> *
> i feel like death but how are you
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

damn i hope its not contagious over the web you all are sick


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 29 2010, 09:31 AM~16450473
> *damn i hope its not contagious over the web you all are sick
> *



:no: Not me homie, Im just sharing in the feeling of sickness wit my homie here :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 29 2010, 07:13 PM~16454543
> *:no: Not me homie, Im just sharing in the feeling of sickness wit my homie here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

my boy just booked the rooms


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 29 2010, 07:54 PM~16454869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy just booked the rooms
> *


HECK YEAH!!! Can't wait to see you there!!! We're going to have a good time for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

US--> :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 29 2010, 09:13 AM~16449530
> *
> i feel like death but how are you
> *


Oh man, I hope you are feeling better now...I tell you what tomorrow I'm going to go out and make a kick ass snow man that'll do it..snowmen always make me feel better..lol :biggrin: 

I'll post it up tomorrow, I say we post'em all up..you make a snowman?

POST'EM UP :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

:boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 30 2010, 08:35 PM~16463055
> *:boink:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 80GRAND

IM FEELIN BETTER BUT NOT 100% YET PNEUMONIA IS KICKIN MY ASS


----------



## 80GRAND

HERE YOU GO PATTI HOW ABOUT THIS FOR A SNOWMAN 








SORRY I HAD TO POST IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

SNOWMAN WARS 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!




























Even the chops is in the mix


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 31 2010, 08:54 AM~16466544
> *IM FEELIN BETTER BUT NOT 100% YET PNEUMONIA IS KICKIN MY ASS
> *


Man that sounds rough! I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 31 2010, 03:39 PM~16468888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUPER COOL....damn man you took the cake with that one! Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The SERVIN'EM Schmoeman.....he's only got one foot so he can't kick it too hard...check'em out :biggrin:  



















My neighbors :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

BETTER TURN THAT PLAQUE AROUND


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:02 PM~16471780
> *BETTER TURN THAT PLAQUE AROUND
> *



ME' NIVRES........................................ :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

EVERYTHING IS BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.

5'' SUBWOOFERS $125 EACH.I HAVE 8 OF THEM

















2-13'' SUBWOOFERS $400 O.B.O

























1 FOCAL 1.800-- 800WATT AMP. $600 O.B.O

























1--FOCAL 2.150--400 WATT AMP $500 O.B.O


























WILL TAKE TRADES ALSO.


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

*STREETDREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC LOCATION SAT. MAY 8TH 2010*

*Gilbert Run's largest pavilion; accommodates groups up to 400.Features - 36 tables, two large grills (30" x 36"), electric, on-site restrooms, volleyball court, horseshoe pits, open play area and playground equipment. This semi-secluded pavilion has its own large parking area.*


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2010, 12:28 PM~16476725
> *STREETDREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC LOCATION SAT. MAY 8TH 2010
> 
> Gilbert Run's largest pavilion; accommodates groups up to 400.Features - 36 tables, two large grills (30" x 36"), electric, on-site restrooms, volleyball court, horseshoe pits, open play area and playground equipment. This semi-secluded pavilion has its own large parking area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANA THAT PLACE LOOKS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOT IT MARKED AND I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IS THIS IN CHARLOTTE HALL?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2010, 01:19 PM~16477074
> *DANA THAT PLACE LOOKS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOT IT MARKED AND I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> IS THIS IN CHARLOTTE HALL?
> *



YEP IT'S 

GILBERT RUN PARK
13140 CHARLES ST
CHARLOTTE HALL ,MD 20622

IMA WORK ON SOME HOTEL HOOK UP IF I CAN.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2010, 03:28 PM~16478075
> *YEP IT'S
> 
> GILBERT RUN PARK
> 13140 CHARLES ST
> CHARLOTTE HALL ,MD 20622
> 
> IMA WORK ON SOME HOTEL HOOK UP IF I CAN.
> *


COOL, JUST LET US KNOW I'M READY TO BOOK SOME ROOMS TODAY..THAT'S HOW EXCITED I AM TO GET THERE...LOL!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM*_ _grab yours today!!!!!!!_

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2010, 06:26 PM~16480984
> *WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM grab yours today!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:drama: :boink: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:33 PM~16481065
> *:drama:  :boink:  :run:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:26 PM~16480984
> *WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM grab yours today!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S FANTASTIC :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

PATTI SORRY I BUMRUSHED YOUR THREAD BUT THIS MOFO HAS MORE HITS THAT SOULJA BOY. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2010, 08:41 PM~16481148
> *PATTI SORRY I BUMRUSHED YOUR THREAD BUT THIS MOFO HAS MORE HITS THAT SOULJA BOY. :biggrin:
> *


DUDE....BUMRUSH ON!!!!!!! ANYTIME MAN, YOU POST ANYTHING YOU WANT AND I'LL BE HAPPY WITH IT...

THAT'S HOW WE ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(more hits than soulja boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2010, 08:36 PM~16481102
> *THAT'S FANTASTIC :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU DANA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## milkbone

WUZ UP PATTI


----------



## Vayzfinest

yo patti, damn i gotta get this ! ima try agin on the website. Question tho. is that first sceen where he 3'n is that in front of some oldHydraulic shop that use to be out there??


----------



## Vayzfinest

money sent!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 2 2010, 08:01 PM~16492267
> *yo patti, damn i gotta get this ! ima try agin on the website. Question tho. is that first sceen where he 3'n is that in front of some oldHydraulic shop that use to be out there??
> *


Are you talking about when Russ took that big ass intersection?  I'm not sure, I'll have to check with Mana that's more his area than mine :biggrin: 

I appreciate the order and the support!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Keep up the good work Patti


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 10:50 AM~16497449
> *Keep up the good work Patti
> *


x2!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

:h5: HEY PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 07:50 AM~16497449
> *Keep up the good work Patti
> *


Thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Feb 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16497503
> *x2!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

MORNIN BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 4 2010, 08:00 AM~16508764
> *MORNIN BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

afternoon bump


----------



## JohnnyGuam

I REALLY ENJOY WATCHING YOUR DVDS, KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti You Know I know :biggrin: :biggrin: 


So 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNDRs0Iiv6Y


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Feb 4 2010, 05:16 PM~16513013
> *Man thank you so much !!!! This has been an incredible ride and it doesn't stop here!!! If it weren't for riders like you and clubs like yours I wouldn't even be doing this right now..really makes it all worth it... :biggrin:
> 
> Mark and Mana told me you may be coming into town.. I look forward to meeting you BIG TIME! Check it out, you come and we're gonna make sure you get a warm welcome with a bunch of lo-lo's and plenty of streets to hit!!!
> 
> Thank you again for the support it means a lot and hypes me up to just to better!!
> 
> Look forward to kicking it with you soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Feb 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16514480
> *Patti  You Know I know :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> So
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNDRs0Iiv6Y
> *


*YEAAAAHHHHHH THAT'S THE JAM RIGHT THERE!!!!*

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 4 2010, 04:09 PM~16512379
> *afternoon bump
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

T
T
T
!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANNA DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2010, 09:04 AM~16519954
> *THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANNA DANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahhaaaaa......I was doing that in the mirror this morning :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2010, 07:04 AM~16519954
> *THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANNA DANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AND ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2010, 10:12 AM~16520301
> *AND ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CREEPY BATMAN HOMIE :wow:


----------



## sixtreywit4

patty still waiting on da ATL one


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16520390
> *CREEPY BATMAN HOMIE :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAHAAHAHAA....dude I'm gonna have nightmares about that batman dance!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Feb 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16520451
> *patty still waiting on da ATL one
> *


Hey man, it's gonna look great trust me :biggrin: It will be on "The Movement" coming out this year in November...sorry for the wait but I promise I'll make it worth it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

OUR BROTHER 'LIL HECTOR' WITH HIS BEAUTIFUL DUECE & OF COURSE HIM SERVING OUR COUNTRY IN 'AFGHANISTAN' ITS NO JOKE OUT THUR FELLAS!! DATS A REAL 'RIDER & SOLDIER' YOU HURRY UP, & COME HOME MY FRIEND. WE ALL MISS YOU LIL BRATHAA!![/


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 5 2010, 10:15 PM~16528163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOU SERVICE  *


----------



## sixtreywit4

Thanks Brother you're not alone I did 30 yrs myself


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 6 2010, 01:46 PM~16531725
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

We had a great weekend with another awesome vist from Carlos of Majestics..got some pics to check out :biggrin: 










Snowball fight 2010..got pretty intense..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Crazy guy Jamie from Street Dreamz and the SERVIN'EM Crew...look for'em again on the next dvd _*"The Movement" *_:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A SPECIAL THANKS TO JESSE WITH INKEDCITY.COM ON THE GREAT WORK WITH THE MURDERED OUT SERVIN'EM SWEATSHIRT FOR CARLOS OF MAJESTICS :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 7 2010, 11:20 AM~16539400
> *A SPECIAL THANKS TO JESSE WITH INKEDCITY.COM ON THE GREAT WORK WITH THE MURDERED OUT SERVIN'EM SWEATSHIRT FOR CARLOS OF MAJESTICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I WANT ONE :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59

This is me about 5 years ago flying from Kuwait into Iraq.








This is me with braided hair now.








This is one of my project cars('64 S.S.), I got it in '07 right after I got out of the Marines.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 7 2010, 06:29 PM~16541550
> *This is me about 5 years ago flying from Kuwait into Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me with braided hair now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my project cars('64 S.S.), I got it in '07 right after I got out of the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

snow day bump


----------



## juiced88caprice




----------



## flaked85

MOVIN ON UP :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 9 2010, 09:35 AM~16558366
> *MOVIN ON UP :biggrin:
> *


TO THE EAST SIDE :cheesy: .... :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:08 AM~16547496
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

It doesn't matter if you're snowed in, lost your job, your cat died...you put on some old Al Green in the 8 Track and groove that shit right off your back...lol. 

*TODAY'S OFFICIAL JAM *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 9 2010, 11:16 AM~16560272
> *It doesn't matter if you're snowed in, lost your job, your cat died...you put on some old Al Green in the 8 Track and groove that shit right off your back...lol.
> 
> TODAY'S OFFICIAL JAM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Oh yeah Im groovin now !


----------



## juiced88caprice




----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave: :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP!!!!! IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN SERVIN'EM AND DROPJAW MAGAZINE ARE LOOKING FOR THE NEXT SOLIDER WHO WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A FEATURE DONE IN DROPJAW'S NEXT MAGAZINE.

IF INTERESTED OR KNOW SOMEONE WHO YOU WOULD LIKE TO NOMINATE PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5:


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin: SUP PATTI,THEM VIDEO CAMERAS READY FOR SOME CRAZY FOOTAGE THIS YEAR?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16601241
> *TTT  :biggrin: SUP PATTI,THEM VIDEO CAMERAS READY FOR SOME CRAZY FOOTAGE THIS YEAR?
> *


I hope so.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

Anyone going to 2k10in VA


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16601241
> *TTT  :biggrin: SUP PATTI,THEM VIDEO CAMERAS READY FOR SOME CRAZY FOOTAGE THIS YEAR?
> *


OH YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOT'EM SITTING ON CHARGE AS WE SPEAK WITH A STACK OF EMPTY TAPES PACKED UP IN THE BAG...WE ARE GONNA BURN THE CAMERAS UP THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!

MAY IS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BEST MONTHS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16604212
> *Anyone going to 2k10in VA
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

hello hope everyone stay warm...


t
t
t


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW MAN IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 16 2010, 05:37 AM~16626731
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW MAN IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



ooooooooooooooooooh What's goin on today


----------



## SIRDRAKE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 16 2010, 08:24 AM~16626826
> *ooooooooooooooooooh What's goin on today
> *


haha..all I did was take off the hood...I was like "my back still hurts"...screw it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:36 AM~16627440
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up what up!!!! It's going to be a good year, looking forward to the month of May  

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 14 2010, 05:56 AM~16607695
> *YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


nice we got our rooms


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 17 2010, 07:15 AM~16638197
> *nice we got our rooms
> *


Cool! :biggrin: Where are you staying at? I should probably know that already :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2010, 02:08 PM~16500292
> *Thank you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what did this post say before you edited it?? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 17 2010, 07:18 AM~16638199
> *Cool!  :biggrin: Where are you staying at? I should probably know that already :happysad:
> *


i really have no clue my buddys wife booked them not sure if im bringing my car thats kinda a far ride but if i can get a truck to tow it ill bring it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 07:32 AM~16638219
> *what did this post say before you edited it?? :biggrin:
> *


It said "I like cereal" but I was afraid you wouldn't care so I changed it to say Thank you!!!

Haha...just playing...I had accidently hit the button early and it quoted empty so I had to go back and fix it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 17 2010, 07:33 AM~16638223
> *i really have no clue my buddys wife booked them not sure if im bringing my car thats kinda a far ride but if i can get a truck to tow it ill bring it
> *


if you can find out post it up so we can all kick it together


----------



## Patti Dukez

*So check it out, we have another article coming out soon and this time was on GOODTIMES...Paul I really appreciate your story!!!

Everyone please make sure to help support our East Coast Magazine DROPJAW in keeping these stories alive!!!!

To order a subsrciption just go to: MAGAZINE SUBSCRIPTION

Take a peak at the next magazine coming out :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's a truly sad day for New Life C.C. a car club who has already faced their greatest loss of a club member Kelly to recently lose another Jose Garcia..your family and friends are in our prayers man hope you get to hit the switches all the way to heaven..

Another rider fallen but never to be forgotten...you will ride on in the hearts of your loved ones forever... :angel: 










Thank you to Renual for the pic


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *MAC MINO*

:angel:


----------



## juiced88caprice

:angel:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 17 2010, 08:05 AM~16638279
> *if you can find out post it up so we can all kick it together
> *


best western i guess king dominion is right next door and its like a mile away from the show


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 17 2010, 03:19 PM~16640970
> *best western i guess king dominion is right next door and its like a mile away from the show
> *


Cool I'll check it out then :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

cool


----------



## MINT'Z

everyone allright this topic never makes it to the 2nd page


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16691691
> *everyone allright this topic never makes it to the 2nd page
> *



What up MINT'Z? Just waiting for some warm weather, What's up with you


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sorry I haven't been up, I've been tearing down the wagon..I'll post some pics up this afternoon :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM~16691691
> *everyone allright this topic never makes it to the 2nd page
> *


haha.. agreed!!...I appreciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T


HELLO GOOD AM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2010, 05:58 AM~16697864
> *GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been up, I've been tearing down the wagon..I'll post some pics up this afternoon :cheesy:
> *



What up Patti Cakes


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 23 2010, 08:01 AM~16697874
> *T
> T
> T
> HELLO GOOD AM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 23 2010, 09:44 AM~16698180
> *What up Patti Cakes
> *


just kickin it while keeping it real & keeping it real while kicking it  

Are the streets ridable your way yet?? You know we're coming for a visit soon!

Probably the first weekend of March :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's the break down...I'm a little late on my break down this year but hopefully the build up won't take that long. I'm trying to have her on the road by May hno:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

WHAT UP PATTI


----------



## MINT'Z

yo patti what cha doin to the wagon


----------



## flaked85

YO PATTI I GOT MY STICKERS YESTERDAY.THANX ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD MORNING PATTI !!! BEEN A WHILE SINCE I CHECKED SO WHATS UP HOW ARE THINGS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 17 2010, 07:04 AM~16638278
> *It said "I like cereal" but I was afraid you wouldn't care so I changed it to say Thank you!!!
> 
> Haha...just playing...I had accidently hit the button early and it quoted empty so I had to go back and fix it :biggrin:
> *


what kind of cereal do you like so we can have a bowl together??  :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 24 2010, 09:11 AM~16710292
> *YO PATTI I GOT MY STICKERS YESTERDAY.THANX ALOT :biggrin:
> *




:nosad: Not Me . Still waiting


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:55 AM~16720405
> *:nosad: Not Me . Still waiting
> *



YO AINT ME FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:55 AM~16720405
> *:nosad: Not Me . Still waiting
> *


Haha...I was just getting ready to get up here and say you'll see yours soon too :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 24 2010, 11:11 AM~16710292
> *YO PATTI I GOT MY STICKERS YESTERDAY.THANX ALOT :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

(like that all day everyday  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 23 2010, 05:15 PM~16702062
> *yo patti what cha doin to the wagon
> *


2 pump set-up..it's the tear down for the re-built...I'm enjoying it so far  

But the wagon's not it's kicking my ass...so far a bump on the noggin, spooning a fender like a baby, several cuts to the face and hands...it may put up a good fight but it'll be happy with the results :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 07:31 AM~16720182
> *what kind of cereal do you like so we can have a bowl together??   :cheesy:
> *


Hell yes! I used to lean more towards Apple Jacks but now I'm on a Coco Crisp kick...I say screw healthy cereals I'm mean really what's the point :uh: 

I need an action packed sugar kick to start my day...

Oh and I like it when the milk gets all chocolately at the end...damn that's some good stuff right there  

Date and Time...count me in


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 03:32 PM~16723271
> *2 pump set-up..it's the tear down for the re-built...I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> But the wagon's not it's kicking my ass...so far a bump on the noggin, spooning a fender like a baby, several cuts to the face and hands...it may put up a good fight but it'll be happy with the results :biggrin:
> *



nice,you crossin over to hydros :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 03:32 PM~16723271
> *2 pump set-up..it's the tear down for the re-built...I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> But the wagon's not it's kicking my ass...so far a bump on the noggin, spooning a fender like a baby, several cuts to the face and hands...it may put up a good fight but it'll be happy with the results :biggrin:
> *


YES glad to hear it  CAUSE BAGS ARE FOR GROCERIES :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 25 2010, 01:36 PM~16723305
> *nice,you crossin over to hydros :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2010, 05:56 PM~16725798
> *YES glad to hear it  CAUSE BAGS ARE FOR GROCERIES :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: whats up patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16725881
> *:cheesy:  whats up patti
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:   


(this weekend--->  ----but---next time---> :biggrin: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2010, 07:56 PM~16725798
> *YES glad to hear it  CAUSE BAGS ARE FOR GROCERIES :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha...yeah that's true but it is a grocery getter..maybe that's where I got it mixed up :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 02:36 PM~16723303
> *Hell yes! I used to lean more towards Apple Jacks but now I'm on a Coco Crisp kick...I say screw healthy cereals I'm mean really what's the point :uh:
> 
> I need an action packed sugar kick to start my day...
> 
> Oh and I like it when the milk gets all chocolately at the end...damn that's some good stuff right there
> 
> Date and Time...count me in
> *


chocolate cereal now your speaking my language I think one bowl and two spoons would be appropriate just don't let too much milk go back in the bowl after each bite :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 25 2010, 09:05 AM~16721122
> *YO AINT ME FOO :biggrin:
> *


Is it becuase Im White. Oh I see it is isn't it. It's becuase you an Patti are Black and Im white. Okay :tears:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Feb 25 2010, 01:27 PM~16723231-->
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...I was just getting ready to get up here and say you'll see yours soon too :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 01:32 PM~16723271
> *2 pump set-up..it's the tear down for the re-built...I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> But the wagon's not it's kicking my ass...so far a bump on the noggin, spooning a fender like a baby, several cuts to the face and hands...it may put up a good fight but it'll be happy with the results :biggrin:
> *


Oh Snap ! BREAKFAST TIME. PATTI CAKES AND JUICE


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16728209
> *chocolate cereal now your speaking my language I think one bowl and two spoons would be appropriate just don't let too much milk go back in the bowl after each bite :biggrin:
> *


I'll do my best :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Friday Jam :biggrin: 

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qurhsou1_nk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qurhsou1_nk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 06:20 PM~16726014
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> (this weekend--->   ----but---next time---> :biggrin:  )
> *



me too---->   next time -----> :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 25 2010, 09:55 AM~16720405
> *:nosad: Not Me . Still waiting
> *


  i want sticcers too  lol




good am all hows they hanging?????? hum well how u patti haha......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 26 2010, 05:55 AM~16731455
> *I'll do my best :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2010, 03:32 PM~16723271
> *2 pump set-up..it's the tear down for the re-built...I'm enjoying it so far
> 
> But the wagon's not it's kicking my ass...so far a bump on the noggin, spooning a fender like a baby, several cuts to the face and hands...it may put up a good fight but it'll be happy with the results :biggrin:
> *


DO THE DAMN THING PATTI....KEEP POSTING PIX... :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2010, 02:58 AM~16747712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

MAN I FREAKING LOVE THAT!!!!!!!! THAT'S AWESOME! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Feb 27 2010, 03:37 PM~16742791
> *DO THE DAMN THING PATTI....KEEP POSTING PIX... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*Got some more work done yesterday and it's almost ready for lift-off! SERVIN'EM doesn't just film the shit SERVIN'EM likes to ride too...that's what seperates it from the rest...that's right :biggrin: *

*More pics to come soon :biggrin:* 




























Had a sneeky hamburglar guy stop by...lol.









Haha look at the Switchman like "how am I supposed to ride in this???"









More to come later :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 28 2010, 11:38 AM~16748884
> *Got some more work done yesterday and it's almost ready for lift-off! SERVIN'EM doesn't just film the shit SERVIN'EM likes to ride too...that's what seperates it from the rest...that's right :biggrin:
> 
> More pics to come soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a sneeky hamburglar guy stop by...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha look at the Switchman like "how am I supposed to ride in this???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waz krackin Mz Dukez see u still doing ya thing...... just ROlling thru to show sum love.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2010, 02:58 AM~16747712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY!HOPPIN HOOKERS BATMAN,YOU WERE BUSY LASTNIGHT CUZ.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 28 2010, 05:53 PM~16751401
> *HOLY!HOPPIN HOOKERS BATMAN,YOU WERE BUSY LASTNIGHT CUZ.
> *


HAHAHAAA!! Man, that is great...I needed that he was right on time!

The sticker on the locker too, SERVIN'EM's down with the law :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 1 2010, 06:26 AM~16758271
> *HAHAHAAA!! Man, that is great...I needed that he was right on time!
> 
> The sticker on the locker too, SERVIN'EM's down with the law :thumbsup:
> *


YO, WHEN YOU NEED SOME STEREO WIRING, OR SHIT LET ME KNOW, I GOT A BUNCH OF SHIT FOR YA


----------



## Patti Dukez

*MONDY MORNING OLD SKOOL JAM  *

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_BsLvKj6C70&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_BsLvKj6C70&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Straight up cruzin music  

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 1 2010, 06:47 AM~16758313
> *YO, WHEN YOU NEED SOME STEREO WIRING, OR SHIT LET ME KNOW, I GOT A BUNCH OF SHIT FOR YA
> *


I APPRECIATE THAT DIRTY :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Hi Pattykins


----------



## 80GRAND

been a minute since i stopped in ...........HOW ARE THINGS PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 3 2010, 08:14 AM~16781768
> *been a minute since i stopped in ...........HOW ARE THINGS PATTI
> *


Things are great!!! We'll be up there soon to do some riding :biggrin: I'm sure Dana will hit you up with the details when we get'em all straight...

I'll pack my camera and some sunshine :thumbsup: 

How's the ride? You got some more pics to post up??? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2010, 06:20 AM~16781538
> *Hi Pattykins
> *


Morning my cereal eatin' buddy :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 28 2010, 11:38 AM~16748884
> *Got some more work done yesterday and it's almost ready for lift-off! SERVIN'EM doesn't just film the shit SERVIN'EM likes to ride too...that's what seperates it from the rest...that's right :biggrin:
> 
> More pics to come soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a sneeky hamburglar guy stop by...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha look at the Switchman like "how am I supposed to ride in this???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg_E

what up Patti! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 3 2010, 11:51 AM~16783250
> *what up Patti!  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:44 AM~16783167
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Always great to have you come thru! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 3 2010, 08:49 AM~16781925
> *Things are great!!! We'll be up there soon to do some riding :biggrin: I'm sure Dana will hit you up with the details when we get'em all straight...
> 
> I'll pack my camera and some sunshine :thumbsup:
> 
> How's the ride? You got some more pics to post up??? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL CANT WAIT TO HIT THEM STREETS THIS SPRING AND AS FOR THE CAR IT'S SITTIN IN MY GARAGE CHILLIN BEEN BUSY AT WORK HAVEN'T WORKED ON IT IN A WHILE BUT IT'S COMMIN ALONG THE TRUNK IS ALMOST DONE THEN I GOT A FEW THINGS MORE IM DOIN TO IT TRUST ME IT'S GONNA BE SICK LOOKIN


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 3 2010, 11:01 AM~16783985
> *THATS COOL CANT WAIT TO HIT THEM STREETS THIS SPRING AND AS FOR THE CAR IT'S SITTIN IN MY GARAGE CHILLIN BEEN BUSY AT WORK HAVEN'T WORKED ON IT IN A WHILE BUT IT'S COMMIN ALONG THE TRUNK IS ALMOST DONE THEN I GOT A FEW THINGS MORE IM DOIN TO IT TRUST ME IT'S GONNA BE SICK LOOKIN
> *



:wave:


----------



## lady cutlass

Friday, March 5th! Happy birthday Ms Patti Dukez!! 

Patti has been doing the damn thing for a long time in this area, not enough can be said about her. But just to skim the top of the list she is our navigator(whom sometimes takes the long way), gets our rooms for all the out of area shows (great rates) supporting other riders, clubs, and non profit organizations, DropJawMag's REAL TALK, InkCity, and of course she is the heart of SERVIN' EM from the bottom of my heart and all the riders in the 757 We would love to wish you the Happiest Birthday 

So if anyone has some pictures to post of her, lets see them! :h5:

Celebrating her :wow: 21st Birthday lol :biggrin: again.

:worship:
[/quote]


----------



## BigButta63

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

HAPPY BIRTHDAY these are the best i can do on pics


----------



## klasick83




----------



## CUZICAN

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICIA*


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 5 2010, 01:07 AM~16801484
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY MZ DUKEZ :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*











Time to shake your booty on the freeway :run: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRFDAY HOMEGIRL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*HAHAHA...LOVE'IN THE PICS!!!!!!

THANK YOU FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!!!!!!!!!! I'M TURNING 33 AND I'M GETTING READY TO GO TURN A WRENCH ON MY 31 YEAR OLD WAGON...LOL :biggrin: 

IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT DAY!!!! ME, THE GARAGE, SOME OF THE BEST FRIENDS ANY GIRL COULD HAVE IN THE WORLD, SOME BEER, SOME SERIOUS SUMMER JAMZ AND A BROKEN DOWN WAGON...

LIFE JUST CAN'T GET ANY BETTER :cheesy: :biggrin:  *_


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 5 2010, 10:11 AM~16804488
> *LIFE JUST CAN'T GET ANY BETTER</span> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



i disagree!!!! :biggrin: what if you win the lottery for 15million??


----------



## cutdog1978

street mentalitycc is gonna party for patti so let fricken fun patti :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

THAT'S FRICKEN AWESOME :cheesy: :biggrin: ...I'M HEADED OUT TO THE "G"-RAGE TO DRINK SOME BEERS..THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY IT MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIRTHDAY MORNING PIC :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

HELLOOOOOOOOOO , HELLOOOOOOOOOO , DON'T BE ALARMED IMA ***** I WAS JUST WONDERING IF I COULD BORROW A CUP OF BROWN SUGAR :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 8 2010, 10:17 AM~16826694
> *HELLOOOOOOOOOO , HELLOOOOOOOOOO , DON'T BE ALARMED IMA ***** I WAS JUST WONDERING IF I COULD BORROW A CUP OF BROWN SUGAR  :biggrin:
> *


haha isnt that from a movie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16831271
> *haha isnt that from a movie
> *


 :yes: Bad Boys w/ Will Smith & Martin Lawrence :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS *_:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 9 2010, 07:58 AM~16836478
> *GOOD MORNING RIDERS :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 5 2010, 03:46 PM~16806858
> *YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> THAT'S FRICKEN AWESOME :cheesy:  :biggrin: ...I'M HEADED OUT TO THE "G"-RAGE TO DRINK SOME BEERS..THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY IT MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!
> *


Happy late birthday I'm sorry I didn't tell you sooner so I'm gonna make up for it with a sexy pose of me at the beach :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 08:20 AM~16836536
> *Happy late birthday I'm sorry I didn't tell you sooner so I'm gonna make up for it with a sexy pose of me at the beach :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 9 2010, 06:23 AM~16836547
> *:0  :wow:
> *


I'll get you a post card size of the pic just for you sno :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 08:25 AM~16836552
> *I'll get you a post card size of the pic just for you sno :biggrin:
> *



OK THATS COOL BRO BUT WATCH THE ONE ILL SEND U BACC U WILL LOVE IT? LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 9 2010, 06:44 AM~16836603
> *OK THATS COOL BRO BUT WATCH THE ONE ILL SEND U BACC U WILL LOVE IT? LOL
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 07:20 AM~16836536
> *Happy late birthday I'm sorry I didn't tell you sooner so I'm gonna make up for it with a sexy pose of me at the beach :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Thank you!

That's a great pose I think I'm going to have to use that one when I pose on the wagon (one day in the near future  ) thank you for the birthday wishes even the late ones are great..

Just to let ya know I woke up that morning and had the best bowl of Cookie Crisp..I tried to light a candle in it but the milk just kept putting it out..lol. 

*Awesome pic *:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 9 2010, 09:30 AM~16837418
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Thank you!
> 
> That's a great pose I think I'm going to have to use that one when I pose on the wagon (one day in the near future  ) thank you for the birthday wishes even the late ones are great..
> 
> Just to let ya know I woke up that morning and had the best bowl of Cookie Crisp..I tried to light a candle in it but the milk just kept putting it out..lol.
> 
> Awesome pic :thumbsup:
> *


Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cookie crisp :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HI PATTI........ YOU WANTED ME TO KEEP YOU UPDATED ON THE REGAL WELL HERES 1 PIC THE REST YOU HAVE TO COME TO MD TO SEE "BRING YOUR CAMERA"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 9 2010, 05:53 PM~16841262
> *HI PATTI........ YOU WANTED ME TO KEEP YOU UPDATED ON THE REGAL WELL HERES 1 PIC THE REST YOU HAVE TO COME TO MD TO SEE "BRING YOUR CAMERA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE.........THAT'S SOME GOOD ASS PROGRESS :cheesy: :biggrin: 

THE CAMERA IS DEFINITELY COMING WITH...BOTH OF'EM LETS DO THE DAMN THANG...MD STYLE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 02:18 PM~16839336
> *Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  cookie crisp :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it was Grrreeeeeeatttt!!! Oh shit, that's Tony the Tiger isn't it?

Still cool :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

*SERVIN'EM CREW WHAT IT DO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 9 2010, 05:49 PM~16841826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: it was Grrreeeeeeatttt!!! Oh shit, that's Tony the Tiger isn't it?
> 
> Still cool :biggrin:
> *


aww shit you better learn your cereal girl


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2010, 05:36 AM~16858082
> *aww shit you better learn your cereal girl
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 10 2010, 11:17 AM~16848946
> *DUDE!!!!.......AWESOME DAY [/i]:biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## baghdady

Check out the new site Patty. What do you think :biggrin: http://www.individualsva.com


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16861270
> *Check out the new site Patty. What do you think  :biggrin:  http://www.individualsva.com
> *



THE SITE IS AWESOME DANNY


----------



## flaked85




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2010, 12:54 PM~16861270
> *Check out the new site Patty. What do you think  :biggrin:  http://www.individualsva.com
> *



What up Big Homie The site is on point. When you coming Home :angry:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16865901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
*
THAT'S A HELLA NICE FLYER DANA *:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16861270
> *Check out the new site Patty. What do you think  :biggrin:  http://www.individualsva.com
> *


That's a clean website Danny, I really like how professional it looks just straight to the point...hey yours is especially awesome with the magazine article :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul

Morning Patti!!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 12 2010, 07:28 AM~16868340
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> THAT'S A HELLA NICE FLYER DANA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Mar 12 2010, 12:07 AM~16865886-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE SITE IS AWESOME DANNY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16866198
> *What up Big Homie The site is on point. When you coming Home :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up homie. I hope to be back by June.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Mar 12 2010, 07:29 AM~16868344
> *That's a clean website Danny, I really like how professional it looks just straight to the point...hey yours is especially awesome with the magazine article :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Patty. I am putting a link to your site on it as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2010, 01:18 PM~16870572
> *:biggrin:  Thanks brother
> What up homie. I hope to be back by June.
> Thanks Patty. I am putting a link to your site on it as we speak  :biggrin:
> *


*MAN I JUST SAW THAT, SERIOUSLY THAT REALLY MEANS A LOT COMING FROM YOUR CLUB INFACT I JUST GOT A LITTLE MISTY EYED READING THE PAGE AND HAVING THAT KIND OF RECOGNITION ESPECIALLY FROM RIDERS LIKE YOURSELF THAT'S A PRETTY AWESOME FEELING TO HAVE RIGHT NOW....THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR YOUR SUPPORT..IT REALLY MEANS SO MUCH.

SEEING MY LOGO ON DANA'S FLYER, BEING ON YOUR WEBSITE, ALL OF THAT JUST MAKES ME KEEP GOING THAT MUCH HARDER...THE AWESOME PEOPLE, INCREDIBLE RIDES, AND ALL OF THE LOVE WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER DIFFERENT CLUBS SAME FAMILY...LOWRIDE FOR LIFE :biggrin: 

TTT EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Mar 12 2010, 07:40 AM~16868379
> *Morning Patti!!!
> *


_*WHAT'S UP RENAUL *_:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2010, 11:18 AM~16870572
> *What up homie. I hope to be back by June.
> 
> *


Dang that's right around the corner


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 12 2010, 04:00 PM~16871963
> *MAN I JUST SAW THAT, SERIOUSLY THAT REALLY MEANS A LOT COMING FROM YOUR CLUB INFACT I JUST GOT A LITTLE MISTY EYED READING THE PAGE AND HAVING THAT KIND OF RECOGNITION ESPECIALLY FROM RIDERS LIKE YOURSELF THAT'S A PRETTY AWESOME FEELING TO HAVE RIGHT NOW....THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR YOUR SUPPORT..IT REALLY MEANS SO MUCH.
> 
> SEEING MY LOGO ON DANA'S FLYER, BEING ON YOUR WEBSITE, ALL OF THAT JUST MAKES ME KEEP GOING THAT MUCH HARDER...THE AWESOME PEOPLE, INCREDIBLE RIDES, AND ALL OF THE LOVE WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER DIFFERENT CLUBS SAME FAMILY...LOWRIDE FOR LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> TTT EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thats REAL TALK right there...speaking like a true veteran!!  

on i need some more stickers ima put one on the regal :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 13 2010, 09:45 AM~16879062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



THAT'S A BADASS FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 13 2010, 02:20 PM~16880460
> *THAT'S A  BADASS FLYER :biggrin:
> *


APPRECIATE THAT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 13 2010, 11:32 AM~16879580
> *thats REAL TALK right there...speaking like a true veteran!!
> 
> on i need some more stickers ima put one on the regal :biggrin:
> *


PM me the shop address and they are on the way! That's awesome let me know what color you want too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Check out who came to kick it with me last night...SERVIN'EM's very own Caddy Steve getting back on top!!!!!!!!!

Caddy Caddy Steve Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80GRAND

NICE YOU KNOW I'M THERE........I SEE YOU PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *80GRAND*

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 14 2010, 06:52 PM~16888682
> *NICE YOU KNOW I'M THERE........I SEE YOU PATTI
> *


YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I haven't done squat all day  I guess that's ok sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2010, 09:50 AM~16885753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HELLZ YEAH,MARKIN THE CALENDER AGAIN 2010 IS GONNA BE ON FIRE.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2010, 06:51 PM~16888679
> *Check out who came to kick it with me last night...SERVIN'EM's very own Caddy Steve getting back on top!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caddy Caddy Steve Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see ya back homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2010, 04:51 PM~16888679
> *Check out who came to kick it with me last night...SERVIN'EM's very own Caddy Steve getting back on top!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caddy Caddy Steve Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 15 2010, 05:10 AM~16893463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:
looks good in here


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 16 2010, 02:16 AM~16903528
> *:wave:
> looks good in here
> *


APPRECIATE THAT PHIL :biggrin: 

Man, you ready to go riding here soon?????????


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 13 2010, 10:45 AM~16879062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


I'll be at the Cinco show!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2010, 04:51 PM~16888679
> *Check out who came to kick it with me last night...SERVIN'EM's very own Caddy Steve getting back on top!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caddy Caddy Steve Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey PAtti i dont want to alarm you but someone stole your front clip :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2010, 08:22 AM~16904425
> *I'll be at the Cinco show!
> *


Awesomeness :biggrin: Hey I got video of the little remote controlled truck pulling the trailer on my last dvd, that was your club I remember with other little car pulling up onto it like Knightrider..lol. That was cool! 

Look forward to seeing you out there again this year!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 AM~16904886
> *hey PAtti i dont want to alarm you but someone stole your front clip :0
> *


HAHA :biggrin: Trust me I know where it is because I tripped over it this morning in my living room..LOL. I've been putting all parts in my spare guest room so I could have more room to work in the garage  

How have you been?????? I was just thinking about you the other day...anything come out of your accident? Everytime I get in my car on the street I think about that...freaks me out and I look too to make sure no one is coming hno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16905604
> *HAHA :biggrin: Trust me I know where it is because I tripped over it this morning in my living room..LOL.  I've been putting all parts in my spare guest room so I could have more room to work in the garage
> 
> How have you been?????? I was just thinking about you the other day...anything come out of your accident? Everytime I get in my car on the street I think about that...freaks me out and I look too to make sure no one is coming hno:
> *


IM GOOD nothing yet except two trips to the dr every week, for my theraphy, i feel ya on the tripping over things right now in my garage everything is all over the place


----------



## BOUNZIN

so when's the wagon going to be back on the street? you painting it burgundy? lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 11:26 AM~16905639
> *IM GOOD nothing yet except two trips to the dr every week, for my theraphy, i feel ya on the tripping over things right now in my garage everything is all over the place
> *


That's good to hear cause I'm coming out there sometime soon and when I do......


It's on....street style...... with a Monte in the front of the line-up


----------



## BOUNZIN

whatcha coming to the west coast for? you might not want to go back


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 11:27 AM~16905646
> *so when's the wagon going to be back on the street? you painting it burgundy? lol
> *


 :cheesy: Naw it's going back to blue :biggrin: You rock the burgandy best anyways...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 11:33 AM~16905690
> *whatcha coming to the west coast for? you might not want to go back
> *


dude, I'm a little worried about that too I know I'm gonna have a blast..I'm trying to line up coming for some shows but if anything I'm coming out for the Vegas show in October...if so dude we gotta get up and kick it..well that's if you're hitting it too :biggrin: 

i'll let you know if anything goes down near your area so we can ride, I'm seriously trying to do that one day...hit some streets with Bounzin..

Yep, it's on the list :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Gotta couple more  




























I kept'em all...keeps me motivated :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

vegas im trying to do this year and maybe some down south shows


----------



## Patti Dukez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Patti Dukez,* INKEDCITY*, gonzalez68, BOUNZIN

Oh snap! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 11:49 AM~16905813
> *vegas im trying to do this year and maybe some down south shows
> *


You ever come to this side, you let me know...we'll rock it out like it's 1999.. 

Keep me posted tho, I'm going to start working toward a good trip out...I look forward to a high five from Bounzin and some Starbuck Coffee with Jesse of Inkedcity cause that dude never sleeps...lol (I see you man :biggrin: )


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 16 2010, 09:53 AM~16905841
> *You ever come to this side, you let me know...we'll rock it out like it's 1999..
> 
> Keep me posted tho, I'm going to start working toward a good trip out...I look forward to a high five from Bounzin and some Starbuck Coffee with Jesse of Inkedcity cause that dude never sleeps...lol (I see you man :biggrin: )
> *


if i party like 1999 you might not be able to keep up


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16905604
> *HAHA :biggrin: Trust me I know where it is because I tripped over it this morning in my living room..LOL.  I've been putting all parts in my spare guest room so I could have more room to work in the garage
> 
> How have you been?????? I was just thinking about you the other day...anything come out of your accident? Everytime I get in my car on the street I think about that...freaks me out and I look too to make sure no one is coming hno:
> *


GARAGE IS SO PACKED I GOT MY YOTA ON TOP OF THE MONTE


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 16 2010, 09:15 AM~16904398
> *APPRECIATE THAT PHIL :biggrin:
> 
> Man, you ready to go riding here soon?????????
> *


you know it. gotta a few things to iron out on the beast before I can respray the rims and out the new tires on, but it should be looking better by SD picnic


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 16 2010, 08:53 AM~16905841
> *You ever come to this side, you let me know...we'll rock it out like it's 1999..
> 
> Keep me posted tho, I'm going to start working toward a good trip out...I look forward to a high five from Bounzin and some Starbuck Coffee with Jesse of Inkedcity cause that dude never sleeps...lol (I see you man :biggrin: )
> *



You got that right... :biggrin: We keep a good supply of coffee from all over the world, Hey doing signs for dealerships at night ( cause that's when we can come in and there's no people ) And doing the vinyl on a bunch of border patrol vehicles in the day all over Southern California you need to not sleep... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 12 2010, 04:00 PM~16871963
> *MAN I JUST SAW THAT, SERIOUSLY THAT REALLY MEANS A LOT COMING FROM YOUR CLUB INFACT I JUST GOT A LITTLE MISTY EYED READING THE PAGE AND HAVING THAT KIND OF RECOGNITION ESPECIALLY FROM RIDERS LIKE YOURSELF THAT'S A PRETTY AWESOME FEELING TO HAVE RIGHT NOW....THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR YOUR SUPPORT..IT REALLY MEANS SO MUCH.
> 
> SEEING MY LOGO ON DANA'S FLYER, BEING ON YOUR WEBSITE, ALL OF THAT JUST MAKES ME KEEP GOING THAT MUCH HARDER...THE AWESOME PEOPLE, INCREDIBLE RIDES, AND ALL OF THE LOVE WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER DIFFERENT CLUBS SAME FAMILY...LOWRIDE FOR LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> TTT EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



Got nothing but love for you Patty. You are a real rider and your dedication shows. I wish you the best and I will do what ever I can to help you succeed. From the looks of it I am not the only one that has your back.  You have ALL of VA, DC, MD and hell I am sure a few other states that are behind you.  

Come to think of it... I sure hope no one ever messes with you girl...They would be in for a rude awakening when they see who you have watching your back :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2010, 06:51 PM~16888679
> *Check out who came to kick it with me last night...SERVIN'EM's very own Caddy Steve getting back on top!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caddy Caddy Steve Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Glad to see you back on the grind man. 

:h5:


----------



## flaked85

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 17 2010, 10:28 PM~16922132
> *Got nothing but love for you Patty. You are a real rider and your dedication shows. I wish you the best and I will do what ever I can to help you succeed. From the looks of it I am not the only one that has your back.    You have ALL of VA, DC, MD and hell I am sure a few other states that are behind you.
> 
> Come to think of it... I sure hope no one ever messes with you girl...They would be in for a rude awakening when they see who you have watching your back  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :biggrin: :h5: 

MAN DANNY THANK YOU SO MUCH :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT SO HYPE THIS MORNING READING THIS I COULDN'T HELP BUT DO THE RUNNING MAN IN MY OFFICE....TURNS OUT...I CAN'T DO THE RUNNING MAN AT ALL...LOL. 

I AM PROUD OF THE EAST COAST WE HAVE COME UP PUTTING SO MUCH HEART AND HARD WORK INTO OUR VEHICLES...IT REALLY SHOWS...OUR RIDES ARE NOT ONLY OUR RIDES THEY ARE PART OF OUR FAMILIES  

I'M EXCITED!!! WE ARE GONNA SHOW THE WORLD WHAT THE EAST COAST IS UP TO THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!

TTT FOR THE RIDERS AND TAKING IT TO THE TOP IS WHAT WE DO BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16932403
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN WE'RE HEADED THAT WAY SOON!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2010, 12:16 AM~16913322
> *you know it. gotta a few things to iron out on the beast before I can respray the rims and out the new tires on, but it should be looking better by SD picnic
> *


Iron them shits out and let's go then! :biggrin: Look forward to seeing you again man it's always good


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 16 2010, 12:01 PM~16905903
> *if i party like 1999 you might not be able to keep up
> *


hahaha...........you ain't seen nothin yet. I make Rick James look like Mary Poppins. 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD MORNING PATTI AND ALL


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 19 2010, 07:09 AM~16934815
> *Iron them shits out and let's go then! :biggrin:  Look forward to seeing you again man it's always good
> *


  at the mva now renewng them tags, then off to crazy Rayz for some parts. She may not be a show stopper but she will be there, washed and waxed.


----------



## littlerascle59

Me after we hit a land mine on a convoy. hno:








Me just chillin near the px on the base in the big ole "sandbox".


----------



## caprice on dz

well I wasted 15 bucks today. Went to C-Rays, got my control arm, and I thought 4-15" steelies, got to the car and some how I mixed one up and grabbed a 14". gotta dig thru the backyard tomorrow, I gotta get these on so I can start cleaning up the wires. BTW, when popping a balljoint, flying coil springs suck, popped out and took out the side window of the car next too me :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16937820
> *well I wasted 15 bucks today. Went to C-Rays, got my control arm, and I thought 4-15" steelies, got to the car and some how I mixed one up and grabbed a 14". gotta dig thru the backyard tomorrow, I gotta get these on so I can start cleaning up the wires. BTW, when popping a balljoint, flying coil springs suck, popped out and took out the side window of the car next too me :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAVIESO87




----------



## CUZICAN

:biggrin: What up SERVIN'EM . GOT MARRIED THIS WEEKEND. NEXT STOP VEGAS IN 2 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

congrats on the funeral.....shit i mean wedding ........hahahaha just messin with you big homie good times congrats


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 22 2010, 09:26 AM~16961038
> *congrats on the funeral.....shit i mean wedding ........hahahaha just messin with you big homie good times congrats
> *



Thanks Slim


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:40 AM~16960649
> *:biggrin: What up SERVIN'EM . GOT MARRIED THIS WEEKEND. NEXT STOP VEGAS IN 2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




congrats homie,when you get back from vegas the caddy will be on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:40 AM~16960649
> *:biggrin: What up SERVIN'EM . GOT MARRIED THIS WEEKEND. NEXT STOP VEGAS IN 2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great pictures! Dude that is so awesome, you both look great together I'm very happy for you and we'll be seeing you and the wife soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16968738
> *congrats homie,when you get back from vegas the caddy will be on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 23 2010, 03:55 AM~16971027
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great pictures! Dude that is so awesome, you both look great together I'm very happy for you and we'll be seeing you and the wife soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*THANK YOU PATRICIA*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 23 2010, 10:52 AM~16972399
> *THANK YOU PATRICIA
> *


Dude.....you're awesome :biggrin: 

TTT for a great day :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16937820
> *well I wasted 15 bucks today. Went to C-Rays, got my control arm, and I thought 4-15" steelies, got to the car and some how I mixed one up and grabbed a 14". gotta dig thru the backyard tomorrow, I gotta get these on so I can start cleaning up the wires. BTW, when popping a balljoint, flying coil springs suck, popped out and took out the side window of the car next too me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I've done something close to that before and I thought to myself "if ever in the world I could have a time machine I wish I had it right now"...

:biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY THERE PATTI DUKEZ HOWS IT BEEN ??? SO WHERE'S THE PROGRESSS PICS OF THE SHAGON WAGON HOW IT'S COMMING


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 25 2010, 09:39 AM~16994722
> *HEY THERE PATTI DUKEZ HOWS IT BEEN ??? SO WHERE'S THE PROGRESSS PICS OF THE SHAGON WAGON HOW IT'S COMMING
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:40 AM~16960649
> *:biggrin: What up SERVIN'EM . GOT MARRIED THIS WEEKEND. NEXT STOP VEGAS IN 2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that your married, you can do it all night long!!


----------



## caprice on dz

I'm sorry Cuz, I just couldn't help myself. Enjoy your honnymoon man.


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING FAM :biggrin: 

So check it out, SERVIN'EM is hitting the streets with the Carolina crew this coming April 3, 2010. This is a show of support so there's no trophies but the feeling you get afterwards...the honor of riding for a great group of riders that are missed dearly.

We will meet up at the resturant to eat some food and then hit the streets HARD with my homegirl Brandi filiming out the cop car we're gonna do the damn thing :biggrin: 

Anyone is welcome!!!! If you are close then come on up :biggrin: DJ told me there's a car wash right across the street from the resturant so wash it off and let's ride  

This is just a time for us to get together and have a good time, later we'll hit the hotel parking lot for some beers and kicking it time...look forward to it!!!

Thank you to NEW LIFE CC who will be hosting the event and taking us on the tour :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

hot rod lincoln :biggrin:
I'll be running these during the winter and for now while I redo the wires


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 27 2010, 02:45 PM~17017261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot rod lincoln :biggrin:
> I'll be running these during the winter and for now while I redo the wires
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

We had a blast last time and it was a great turn out for a great cause! Hope everyone marks the calendar :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*THIS COMING SATURDAY WE WILL TAKE TO THE STREETS OF WILKESBORO AFTER ENJOYING A NICE TIME AT JOSE'S DAD'S RESTURANT CELEBRATING NEW LIFE C.C. AS THEY ARE TRUE RIDERS....

THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD NIGHT THAT YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS :biggrin: 

TIME: TO RIDE   (5PM)

DATE: APRIL 3, 2010

PLACE: CHILE VERDE
1502 MALL SQUARE 
WILKESBORO, NC 28697
:biggrin:  *


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'm getting ready to head north so I won't be here tomorrow to say this but check it out...

_*Tomorrow is my homegirl BRANDI's 30th Birthday with that being said you are one of the coolest chicks I know that has supported SERVIN'EM hard this past year with hopefully many more years to come!!!!!!!! 

You are a rider and a great friend HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BRANDI I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'LL SEE YOU SOON WE WILL CELEBRATE DOWN IN WILKESBORO :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/OBSESSION%20FEST%202009/103_6626.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*_


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Renaul+Mar 25 2010, 06:38 AM~16995157-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now that your married, you can do it all night long!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Mar 25 2010, 11:56 PM~17005149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Cuz, I just couldn't help myself. Enjoy your honnymoon man.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 22 2010, 10:40 AM~16960649
> *:biggrin: What up SERVIN'EM . GOT MARRIED THIS WEEKEND. NEXT STOP VEGAS IN 2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS BROTHER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17048899
> *CONGRATS BROTHER  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big D :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*TTT for the riders :biggrin: *_


----------



## PJIZZLE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 29 2010, 10:57 AM~17032824
> *I'm getting ready to head north so I won't be here tomorrow to say this but check it out...
> 
> Tomorrow is my homegirl BRANDI's 30th Birthday with that being said you are one of the coolest chicks I know that has supported SERVIN'EM hard this past year with hopefully many more years to come!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are a rider and a great friend HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BRANDI I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'LL SEE YOU SOON WE WILL CELEBRATE DOWN IN WILKESBORO  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/OBSESSION%20FEST%202009/103_6626.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


happy BDAY B. :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WISHED MY HOMEGIRL A HAPPY BIRTHDAY I'M SCOOPING HER UP TOMORROW TO HEAD DOWN SOUTH FOR WILKESBORO WHERE IT WILL BE OUR FIRST STOP OF HITTING SOME STREETS!

HOSTED BY NEW LIFE C.C.....LET'S DO IT :biggrin: 

WE'LL BRING BACK A TON OF PICS :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY EASTER TO THE SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!

YESTERDAY WE TOOK A TRIP DOWN TO VISIT NEW LIFE AND HIT SOME STREETS IN HONOR OF THEIR FALLEN RIDER..IT WAS A GREAT NIGHT WITH GREAT FOOD, GREAT WEATHER, AND AWESOME PEOPLE...TRUE RIDERS...

WE HIT THE STREETS! HOPE YOU ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Kelly's Parents came to cruise for a bit


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 










IT WAS A GREAT NIGHT IN HONOR OF A GREAT CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

HAPPY EASTER PATTI AND EVERYONE ELSE :wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 4 2010, 04:00 PM~17093702
> *HAPPY EASTER PATTI AND EVERYONE ELSE  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2 Happy Easter folks


----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS PATTI


----------



## flaked85

WHO REGAL IS THIS,THAT'S A CLEAN MAFUKKA.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17095669
> *WHO REGAL IS THIS,THAT'S A CLEAN MAFUKKA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

REPPIN FOR YOU KNOW WHO ON THE LOW-LOW


----------



## 80GRAND

ALSO REPPIN ON THE DAILY F-150 JUST FOR YOU PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 5 2010, 08:10 PM~17104904
> *REPPIN FOR YOU KNOW WHO ON THE LOW-LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HAHAHAAAA YEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!! MAN THAT REALLY GETS ME HYPE EVERYTIME I SEE IT....APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT BIG TIME...IT'S GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT DAY WITH A GREAT START TO IT  *

:h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

:h5: :h5:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 23 2008, 05:30 AM~11156954
> *To all of our military families out there,
> 
> We are currently in the process of filming for the next SERVIN'EM "The Streets are Calling"
> 
> If you have seen the previous dvd "East Coast Swangin" you know that we have extra links dedicated to different things one of them being infamous 'Cutting Room Floor' with outtakes and all  :biggrin:
> 
> We are currently working on dedicating a section of the next dvd to our troops and the rides that they build..it can be pictures and maybe a little bit of footage.
> 
> If you send pictures please put your name (optional) and the make of the ride..we would also enjoy to have pictures of soldiers holding their plaques or with their family..we really appreciate the men and women who fight for our country and would love more than anything to give them the props they deserve..anyone interested in this offer please send all pics to [email protected] or PM me and I'll give you an address to shoot some footage too.
> 
> Thank you for your time, be safe out there and keeping riding to the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 5 2010, 09:10 PM~17104904
> *REPPIN FOR YOU KNOW WHO ON THE LOW-LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE STICKERS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 12:28 AM~17119301
> *HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE STICKERS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 6 2010, 06:42 PM~17115362
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 12:28 AM~17119301
> *HEY WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE STICKERS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOME WAS DRIVING AROUND IN VAN GIVING THEM OUT FREE


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 7 2010, 05:39 AM~17120881
> *SOME WAS DRIVING AROUND IN VAN GIVING THEM OUT FREE
> *


DID IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:05 AM~17120948
> *DID IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S FUNNY AS HELL.I'M THINKIN ABOUT BAGGIN THE VAN. :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 06:30 AM~17121018
> *THAT'S FUNNY AS HELL.I'M THINKIN ABOUT BAGGIN THE VAN. :wow:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:05 AM~17120948
> *DID IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 08:30 AM~17121018
> *THAT'S FUNNY AS HELL.I'M THINKIN ABOUT BAGGIN THE VAN. :wow:
> *


----------



## flaked85

*HOTEL SPOTS FOR STREET DREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY. 8TH 2010

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING IN FOR THE STREETDREAMZ C.C.EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.  

1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$69.99+TAX REGULAR RATES HERE

2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$65.99+TAX


3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN) 
45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
WALDORF,MD 20603

$89.99+TAX

4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95+ TAX

5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$90.00+ TAX

6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400

$89.99+TAX

7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95.00+TAX


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MAKE SURE YOU MENTION THE STREETDREAMZ EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.*


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*TTT FOR THE STREET DREAMZ COOKOUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## baghdady

Check it out Patti :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 9 2010, 01:50 PM~17144886
> *Check it out Patti  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!*


----------



## caprice on dz

two thumbs up homie, well deserved


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 9 2010, 11:50 AM~17144886
> *Check it out Patti  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Apr 10 2010, 02:32 AM~17150614-->
> 
> 
> 
> two thumbs up homie, well deserved
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Apr 10 2010, 06:58 AM~17151114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 13 2010, 05:57 AM~17176519
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


your up early :420:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 13 2010, 02:57 AM~17176519
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *



What up Patricia, Hows the "*Patty Wagon*" Coming :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

SAPPENING SERVIN'EM, :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 13 2010, 09:10 AM~17177108
> *What up Patricia, Hows the "Patty Wagon" Coming  :biggrin:
> *


I'm working hard on it :biggrin: Imma try and have it out by the second Street Dreamz cookout :cheesy: 

That would be AW-SUM :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 13 2010, 09:22 AM~17177194
> *SAPPENING SERVIN'EM, :biggrin:
> *


DUDE......i'm ready to come up there NOW. Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 14 2010, 07:15 AM~17187648
> *DUDE......i'm ready to come up there NOW. Can't wait :biggrin:
> *



I HEAR YOU,I'M READY MYSELF. :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 14 2010, 03:28 AM~17187572
> *I'm working hard on it :biggrin: Imma try and have it out by the second Street Dreamz cookout :cheesy:
> 
> That would be AW-SUM :biggrin:
> *


Yes indeed, Ima have my Caddy out there this year!!!


----------



## flaked85

*OTHER ACTIVITIES YOU CAN ENJOY MAY 8TH,JUST OVER THE PICNIC HILL.* :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*Dude, I am so going paddle boating :biggrin: Loving the new spot :thumbsup: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

Haha...I like this picture it's like "Yeah all of that is over there......swim to it :biggrin: "


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It's gonna be a great weekend!!!


----------



## lor1der

trtt


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17095669
> *WHO REGAL IS THIS,THAT'S A CLEAN MAFUKKA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats rivimans regal


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 9 2010, 02:50 PM~17144886
> *Check it out Patti  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just picked my issue........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Apr 19 2010, 11:54 PM~17243713
> *just picked my issue........ :thumbsup:
> *


It's bad ass I was just looking at it last night :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM at the local gentlemen's club....


----------



## CUZICAN

*Bringin it back for the Dukez*


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 20 2010, 04:33 AM~17245365
> *SERVIN'EM at the local gentlemen's club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie just got your package..gonna throw you sumthang back soon :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Apr 22 2010, 03:55 PM~17272344
> *homie just got your package..gonna throw you sumthang back soon :biggrin:
> *


I'm just happy you got it, check it out and hit me up with your thoughts..I'm trying to coming out there soon... :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

PROUD SUPPORTER OF MEZART LAZER CUTTING COMING SOON!!!!!




:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 23 2010, 07:44 AM~17278344
> *PROUD SUPPORTER OF MEZART LAZER CUTTING COMING SOON!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## streetrider

> [SERVIN'EM at the local gentlemen's club....]
> :wow: * Oooh weee...! I likey...! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We need some of THOSE, in Iraq......LoL*


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17095669
> *WHO REGAL IS THIS,THAT'S A CLEAN MAFUKKA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 23 2010, 09:06 AM~17278959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*SERVIN'EM AND THE CREW WOULDN'T MISS THIS EVENT FOR THE WORLD!!!!!!!!

ONE OF THE BEST ALL YEAR :thumbsup: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> [SERVIN'EM at the local gentlemen's club....]
> :wow: * Oooh weee...! I likey...! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We need some of THOSE, in Iraq......LoL*
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed the order...some should be going out soon :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 23 2010, 06:44 AM~17278344
> *PROUD SUPPORTER OF MEZART LAZER CUTTING COMING SOON!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YA DAMN RIGHT :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 23 2010, 03:57 AM~17278255
> *I'm just happy you got it, check it out and hit me up with your thoughts..I'm trying to coming out there soon... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Apr 23 2010, 03:32 PM~17281970
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 23 2010, 12:59 PM~17280749
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

WHAT UP PATTI.....U EVER THINK ABOUT MAKING SERVIN'EM SOUNDTRACKS FOR THE RIDERZ???


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Apr 23 2010, 05:09 PM~17283783
> *WHAT UP PATTI.....U EVER THINK ABOUT MAKING SERVIN'EM SOUNDTRACKS FOR THE RIDERZ???
> *


That's an Excellent Idea we could call it ........................


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 23 2010, 06:54 PM~17284096
> *That's an Excellent Idea we could call it ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN RIGHT....... :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

haha that isnt a bad idea sell the soundtracks from the videos


----------



## sixtreywit4

looks good patti


----------



## flaked85

UP UP AND AWAY :wow: TTT FOR SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS


----------



## MINT'Z

:run:


----------



## CUZICAN

*4 DAYS AND COUNTING SEE Y'ALL IN N.C*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*HAHAHAAA...I love the SERVIN'EM soundtrack!!!! Wish I could do something like that :biggrin: 

HELLAFYDE RECORDS

JAE-WAN FROM CAPRICORN RECORDS (who made the SERVIN'EM song  )

and MANY STYLEZ straight outta NC :cheesy: :biggrin: 

I just down loaded Hellafyde's whole last album off Itunes and it's pretty nasty  

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE WE ARE GONNA ROCK IT OUT THIS WEEKEND IN NC...LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2010, 11:53 PM~17301300
> *HELLZ YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/i]*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Apr 24 2010, 07:37 AM~17287511
> *looks good patti
> *


Appreciate that :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 25 2010, 12:28 AM~17292479
> *UP UP AND AWAY :wow: TTT FOR SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS
> *


Just a couple weeks away from a badass cookout :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 25 2010, 08:24 AM~17294060
> *:run:
> *


that was me exactly this morning... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 26 2010, 06:12 AM~17303097
> *Just a couple weeks away from a badass cookout :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS :biggrin: 

STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT TIME JUST AROUND THE CORNER---->

STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT MAY 8TH 2010 TOPIC

COME ENJOY A GREAT DAY WITH THE FIRST OF TWO THIS YEAR AND I HAVE TO SAY THESE TWO ARE JUST GREAT ALL AROUND...COME OUT, CRUISE, AND ENJOY YOURSELF WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS...

TIME TO SHINE :biggrin: *_









AND THE NEXT ONE IS :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY

Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you. 
SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts... :biggrin: 



















Go hand out some cool stickers as well..... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17336920
> *Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you.
> SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go hand out some cool stickers as well.....  :biggrin:
> *



THOSE ARE AWESOME.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 28 2010, 11:32 PM~17336920
> *Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you.
> SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go hand out some cool stickers as well.....  :biggrin:
> *


*LOVE THEM :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YOU ARE THE BEST JESSE :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 










TTT FOR ALL OF US WE ARE HEADED NO WHERE BUT UP!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17336920
> *Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you.
> SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go hand out some cool stickers as well.....  :biggrin:
> *


  Sick


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17336920
> *Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you.
> SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go hand out some cool stickers as well.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17336920
> *Here you go Patti, thanks for giving us the chance to do some cool shirts for you.
> SERVIN'EM going all out with Pro-Club shirts...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go hand out some cool stickers as well.....  :biggrin:
> *


SHIRTS LOOK GOOD!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV ON THE SHIRTS...JESSE HOOKED'EM UP!!!!

LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKING IT WITH EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND...LET'S DO THE DAMN THANG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

WE ARE HITTING THE ROAD SOON EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15


----------



## KadillakKing

[/quote]


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T
GOOD SEEING U YESTERDAY AND CHOPPIN IT UP PATTI KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THEM VIDS AND ALL THAT BOMB FOOTAGE MUCH LUV WEST WEST SIS......


----------



## CUZICAN

Real Good times Hangin out in N.C Despite the foolishness that took place. SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 10:27 AM~17364312
> *Real Good times Hangin out in N.C Despite the foolishness that took place. SERVIN'EM TTT
> *


theres always 1 person to ruin a good time


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 07:27 AM~17364312
> *Real Good times Hangin out in N.C Despite the foolishness that took place. SERVIN'EM TTT
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z

wish i could have made it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17366222
> *wish i could have made it
> *


ME TOO  

but I'm gonna post these pics up hope you feel like you were there :biggrin: 

Thanks for all of the support this weekend and the pics are cool, this has proven to be a great year despite all the nonsense bullshit fighting that wasn't us but unfortunately it had to affect one of us  

Renus you and Old School are some awesome folk, don't let that shit get you down  

See everyone in Maryland!!!!!!!!! Hellzzzzz Yeaahhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What an awesome weekend, the hop was incredible it was a great time with some great people..I thank everyone for the support and the welcome pulling in the parking lot...the beers & laughs just didn't stop Friday night :biggrin: 

It was a great weekend let's check it out :biggrin: 

Mark gettin ready  









A special thanks to Inkedcity.com for hooking it up :biggrin: 









Casper :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: 














































:biggrin: + :biggrin: =








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Dawn you are awesome girl...we're taking you on the road with us..lol!














































the last shot was an early morning one...Just Klownin was still asleep so I snapped and ran


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17366847
> *ME TOO
> 
> but I'm gonna post these pics up hope you feel like you were there :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for all of the support this weekend and the pics are cool, this has proven to be a great year despite all the nonsense bullshit fighting that wasn't us but unfortunately it had to affect one of us
> 
> Renus you and Old School are some awesome folk, don't let that shit get you down
> 
> See everyone in Maryland!!!!!!!!! Hellzzzzz Yeaahhhhh :biggrin:
> *


thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens." my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus, Old School Family


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17366971
> *thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens."  my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus,  Old School Family
> *


Renus that is deep and so is my respect for you...shit doesn't just happen and seriously I'm so glad that your family is ok... 

A ride (although part of the family) can be fixed but bringing back a loved on cannot. It's a sad fact but our lifestyle attracts the good and the bad. Those fools were in the wrong and your situation effected a lot of people because we all care about your club a lot. Listen, you do what you think is right and I'll stand behind you the whole way...

I saw a ton of security and it seemed that everything was going to be ok but then stupidness broke out and ruined it for an awesome group of people...fuck gang violence and bullshit...I don't give a crap about it but I give a crap about you and the other people I consider my extended family...

Thank you for letting me know how you're doing, I hope that I see you again soon and it will be at another show....it wouldn't be the same without you :happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 2 2010, 03:52 PM~17366971
> *thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens."  my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus,  Old School Family
> *


NAW Don't let that put you down and out big homie. It's like I said to you as you were pulling out yesterday You can't let somebodys ignorance get you down, I know it is your ride and it did get damaged because somebody acted a fool but you and the family are safe and that's the important thing. Homie we can't lose too many cool clean cars like you and the Old School boys are putting out. Keep ya head up HOMIE.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17367031
> *NAW Don't let that put you down and out big homie. It's like I said to you as you were pulling out yesterday You can't let somebodys ignorance get you down, I know it is your ride and it did get damaged because somebody acted a fool but you and the family are safe and that's the important thing. Homie we can't lose too many cool clean cars like you and the Old School boys are putting out. Keep ya head up HOMIE.*


Well said!

x1,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

:0 :0 MARK PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE EAST COAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17366971
> *thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens."  my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus,  Old School Family
> *


wow...


----------



## MINT'Z

who was fighting was it gangs or 2 clubs


----------



## illholla

good seein you out there :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

YO KENDALL THANX AGAIN FOR ALL YOURS AND MIKES HELP,YOU FOOLS MADE MY WEEKEND(NO ****).MY CAR WAS FUCKED UP.THANX FELLAS


----------



## KadillakKing

good seein you out there patti.. hope da trip home was a safe one.... holla


----------



## MB671

Patti, thanks for everything... my boyz and i had a great time, see ya in maryland.


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 2 2010, 06:52 PM~17366971
> *thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens."  my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus,  Old School Family
> *



for real talk i feel ya shits not right,,,,,,, they need to go back to how the first cinco 05 was all bout the lolos and clubs now i think they tryin to get the spectators and locals more and that creates drama an unnecessary things to happen but just my 2 cents


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17366971
> *thanks, patti. yesterday has really made me think about whether or not i want to continue to be in lowriding. i had my wfe and baby there. all my Old School family and i was there having a great time until the fight broke out. my car just happened to be the one that got damaged, but it could have just as easily been anybodys car that was there. my wife pointed out one of the guys that was fighting and somebody said they was gonna " go kill that [email protected]@#" i dont need that in my life. when the gangs and fights break out and the show just goes on, it makes you feel like its not worth it. the guy on the mike on stage said,"shit happens."  my family and there safty is more important to me than any car show. ive been in the show scene since 93, and yesterday makes me want to lay it down. love you girl, keep doing your thang, renus,  Old School Family
> *


I FEEL YOU BIG HOMIE. IT WAS SOME DUMB ASS SHIT, AND I WAS OVER THERE TRYING TO TELL THE DUDE TO STOP THE SHIT AND TELL THEM FOOL TO GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM THE CARS. IT WAS JUST SOME DUMB ASS SHIT. BUT I WILL TELL YA, THIS, THE NEXT TIME, LIKE DUKES SAID, WE NEED TO PUT AN END TO THIS GANG BULLSHIT, THEY WANNA COME IN THERE, AND START SHIT, WE AS CAR CLUBS, NEED TO BEAT THEY FUCKING ASSES. 

IT IS STUPID TO COME UP IN MIXED COMPANY, BUT I BLAME THE SECURITY, BECAUSE THERE WAS ALOT OF FOOLS FLAGGED UP OUT THERE, AND ALOT OF FOOLS WERE GANG ATTIRE, THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN TURNED AWAY. IT WAS SAID NO GANG SHIT, NO COLORS, AND THAT NEEDS TO BE ADHERED TOO. $40 FOR SOMEONE GETTING HURT IS NOT WORTH ALL THAT BULLSHIT.


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 3 2010, 12:13 AM~17370002
> *WHATS UP PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOME PIC :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

It was great meeting you man, looking forward to this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 2 2010, 10:25 PM~17368884
> *good seein you out there patti.. hope da trip home was a safe one....  holla
> *


Appreciate it King, it was some fun times for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 2 2010, 11:32 PM~17369645
> *Patti, thanks for everything... my boyz and i had a great time, see ya in maryland.
> *


Time to Dance :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 2 2010, 09:02 PM~17368054
> *good seein you out there  :biggrin:
> *


Always great seeing you and as always you're one of the highest 3's coming past my camera....luved it :biggrin: 

See you this weekend right??? 

Kickin it at the park with Dana & the crew time


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 2 2010, 08:50 PM~17367952
> *who was fighting  was it gangs or 2 clubs
> *


I don't know much about it, we were up front most the day because my booth was over there but I heard the fools didn't even have cars & no business being near them then :angry:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 05:05 AM~17371191
> *I don't know much about it, we were up front most the day because my booth was over there but I heard the fools didn't even have cars & no business being near them then :angry:
> *


Lil kids trying to be gangstas fighting over a lil girl they are a joke that's all they are feel bad for homie with 62 n his Family


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 05:01 AM~17371181
> *AWESOME PIC :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> It was great meeting you man, looking forward to this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Yea same with me pleasure meeting u n hopefully ill be there Saturday


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 3 2010, 06:19 AM~17371229
> *Yea same with me pleasure meeting u n hopefully ill be there Saturday
> *


I hope so too so I can check out _*"The Black Beast" *_in person :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

suppp patti cant wait to see the video from the hopper




its longer but youtube uploaded wrong


----------



## Chevillacs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chevillacs, Patti Dukez
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Got the trophies in for the Resurrection 2k10 show at the end of May...they look good! Trophies and t-shirts as appreciation for all the hard work you put into your rides... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 3 2010, 06:08 PM~17376848
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chevillacs, Patti Dukez
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


_*~THE BIG M~*_

 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17376580
> *suppp patti cant wait to see the video from the hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its longer but youtube uploaded wrong
> *


Awesome I'm getting ready to click on it now :biggrin: 

Did you get to watch the dvd yet? :cheesy:


----------



## CasinoDreams

gonna eat dinner with some of the homies and pop it in :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17376907
> *gonna eat dinner with some of the homies and pop it in  :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin: Let me know what you think I've been excited for you to see it..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17376580
> *suppp patti cant wait to see the video from the hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its longer but youtube uploaded wrong
> *


THAT VIDEO IS SICK!!!!!!! DID YOU DO THAT??????????

I see another East Coast DVD coming out soon, I'll support it!!!!!!!!

WE NEED MORE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17376950
> *THAT VIDEO IS SICK!!!!!!! DID YOU DO THAT??????????
> 
> I see another East Coast DVD coming out soon, I'll support it!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE NEED MORE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i did it , i want to make one but in some time buying a new camera so next season. need to finish my vert im building 1st lol. stay on top patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:27 PM~17377029
> *yea i did it , i want to make one but in some time buying a new camera so next season. need to finish my vert im building 1st lol. stay on top patti
> *


You let me know and I'll support you all the way...


----------



## CasinoDreams

no dout u know loyalty NJ got yur back


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:38 PM~17377160
> *no dout u know loyalty NJ got yur back
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: 

_*EAST COAST TTT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 3 2010, 05:50 PM~17376674
> *<span style='colorrange'>SERVIN EM PRODUCTIONS will be covering this month's cruzin... lets all come out and show THEM  how CHARLOTTE AND SURROUNING AREA ROLL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

LOCATIONS WILL CHANGE AND WILL BE POSTED ON A NEW FLIER EACH MONTH


----------



## JohnnieAZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 2 2010, 03:36 PM~17366876
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnieAZ_@May 3 2010, 10:58 PM~17381052
> *nice!
> *


Appreciate that :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin: *_

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MARYLAND COOKOUT WITH DANA AND THE STREET DREAMZ CREW....

FUN TIMES A' COMIN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 08:18 PM~17378291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> LOCATIONS WILL CHANGE AND WILL BE POSTED ON A NEW FLIER EACH MONTH
> *


Nice flyer...appreciate the invite Wayne


----------



## infamous704

:h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 4 2010, 07:12 AM~17384366
> *:h5:
> *



GOOD TO MEET YOU HOMIE. :h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 09:18 PM~17378291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> LOCATIONS WILL CHANGE AND WILL BE POSTED ON A NEW FLIER EACH MONTH
> *




SO EACH DATE ON THE FLYER IS A PICNIC DATE FOR 2010?IF SO NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

It was good seeing everyone this past weekend. Cant wait for this weekend, I.G.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17385792
> *It was good seeing everyone this past weekend.  Cant wait for this weekend, I.G.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

pics of my car at the show.............. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

PATTI ARE U POSTING THE VIDEO OF THE CAMARA U PUT ON ANDREWS CAR


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 4 2010, 10:22 AM~17385241
> *SO EACH DATE ON THE FLYER IS A PICNIC DATE FOR 2010?IF SO NICE :biggrin:
> *



YEAH SO PEOPLE CAN PLAN IF THEY ARE TRAVELING :cheesy: 


STILL IRONING OUT THE BUGS 

GOT SOMETHING GOOD PLANNED


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 4 2010, 06:09 AM~17384219
> *GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THE MARYLAND COOKOUT WITH DANA AND THE STREET DREAMZ CREW....
> 
> FUN TIMES A' COMIN
> *


me too, though I may be creeping in on thre vogues and a blackwall unless my mechanic can do something with the fourth tire.


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 07:02 AM~17371183
> *Appreciate it King, it was some fun times for sure :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah. and thnx for the pepsi. to get me outta my grumpy mood.. hahaha see ya again soon... RFFR!!!


----------



## 816rider

God Bless Our Troops! i love yall! thanks for keepin my and family FREE! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17394279
> *God Bless Our Troops! i love yall! thanks for keepin my and family FREE! :biggrin:
> *


YOU COULDN'T HAVE SAID THAT BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:worship: OUR MEN AND WOMEN WHO FIGHT FOR OUR COUNRTY!!!!!!!

IF YOU KNOW ANY RIDER, FAMILY MEMBER, THATS MILITARY AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THEIR PHOTO UP ON THE DVD POST IT UP AND I'LL PUT IT ON THERE!!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!! 

THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

GOOD MORNING EARLY BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17392204
> *me too, though I may be creeping in on thre vogues and a blackwall unless my mechanic can do something with the fourth tire.
> *


creep in playa!

lol...sorry too much coffee this morning..tell your mechanic to just do it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 5 2010, 03:41 AM~17396213
> *GOOD MORNING EARLY BIRD :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING :cheesy: :wave: :biggrin: 

I woke up early to go jogging...getting buff for 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 04:43 AM~17396218
> *GOOD MORNING :cheesy:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> 
> I woke up early to go jogging...getting buff for 2010 :biggrin:
> *



GOOD DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@May 4 2010, 11:53 PM~17394224
> *hell yeah. and thnx for the pepsi. to get me outta my grumpy mood.. hahaha see ya again soon... RFFR!!!
> *


hahah..yeah we can't have a grumpy king in the booth..you can have a pepsi any time you want..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@May 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17391454
> *:wave:
> *


You guys are awesome, I just want to say that...we are coming to ride with you soon and can't wait to hang out again this weeked..are you coming thru the La Quinta Inn Friday night????

More gas hopping??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JUST KLOWNIN C.C. YOU ARE COOL PEEPS, YOU GOT MY SUPPORT ANY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 4 2010, 01:18 PM~17387394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics of my car at the show.............. :biggrin:
> *


GREAT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOCAL SHOW COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Yo Patti, where's the filming gonna be at this weekend? Friday or Saturday ? We'll be there


----------



## KNDYLAC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 01:47 AM~17396230
> *You guys are awesome, I just want to say that...we are coming to ride with you soon and can't wait to hang out again this weeked..are you coming thru the La Quinta Inn Friday night????
> 
> More gas hopping??????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST KLOWNIN C.C. YOU ARE COOL PEEPS, YOU GOT MY SUPPORT ANY DAY :biggrin:
> *


yeah we will be out there fosho! and hell yeah more gas hopping!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

What's going on, Patti? It was a pleasure kicking it with you...we must do it again!You have my support forever, and I'm going to endorse "Servin'em" like a motherf**ker...REAL TALK!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 5 2010, 10:40 AM~17397886
> *What's going on, Patti? It was a pleasure kicking it with you...we must do it again!You have my support forever, and I'm going to endorse "Servin'em" like a motherf**ker...REAL TALK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH D-BO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Man, you are wild behind the switch!!! Don't ever park man, you just keep it riding...the way you ride it looks like you were born behind the wheel...LOL  

Look forward to seeing you again man and thanks for the love and support it's a huge deal to me...can't say that enough :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17388056
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> PATTI ARE U POSTING THE VIDEO OF THE CAMARA U PUT ON ANDREWS CAR
> *


I would but I gotta save it for "The Movement" dvd :cheesy: :biggrin: I can't stop watching these videos though..I love that car...Casino hooked it up too..I think I've watched his video like 20 times or more ..at least 3 times a day right now...shits hot :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17376580
> *suppp patti cant wait to see the video from the hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its longer but youtube uploaded wrong
> *


This one right here  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@May 5 2010, 10:09 AM~17397569
> *yeah we will be out there fosho! and hell yeah more gas hopping!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Gas hop it up!!!!!!! Cameras will be running from Friday night till Saturday night...believe that :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WAYNE :biggrin: 

I really appreciate your club for supplying me with the tie downs to strap that camera on Andrew's ride...I took off with them but I'm going to bring a whole new package to Maryland...that was super cool and it helped like you wouldn't believe!!!

*THANK YOU GOODTIMES :biggrin: *

(I couldn't find your east coast GT topic in the car club section..I must be blind :happysad: )


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 02:25 PM~17399474
> *WAYNE :biggrin:
> 
> I really appreciate your club for supplying me with the tie downs to strap that camera on Andrew's ride...I took off with them but I'm going to bring a whole new package to Maryland...that was super cool and it helped like you wouldn't believe!!!
> 
> THANK YOU GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> 
> (I couldn't find your east coast GT topic in the car club section..I must be blind :happysad: )
> *



ANYTIME PATTI..... ALL GOODTIMERS ARE WILLING TO HELP WHEN WE CAN


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 04:42 AM~17396214
> *creep in playa!
> 
> lol...sorry too much coffee this morning..tell your mechanic to just do it
> *


 :uh: just found out the tire is fucked, a pothole shifted a belt in the sidewall, so spread the word, I need (1) 195/60/15 vogue tire, let me know if anyone has any leads, I don't wanna roll on 3 and a blackwall all summer


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 11:12 AM~17399370
> *I would but I gotta save it for "The Movement" dvd :cheesy:  :biggrin: I can't stop watching these videos though..I love that car...Casino hooked it up too..I think I've watched his video like 20 times or more ..at least 3 times a day right now...shits hot :biggrin:
> *



. I GOT A NAME FOR THE NEXT ONE IF YOU NEED IT


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 05:30 AM~17396449
> *GREAT PICS :biggrin:
> *


it would have been better if you took some patti......................


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2010, 12:12 PM~17399370
> *I would but I gotta save it for "The Movement" dvd :cheesy:  :biggrin: I can't stop watching these videos though..I love that car...Casino hooked it up too..I think I've watched his video like 20 times or more ..at least 3 times a day right now...shits hot :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PATTI I DONT THINK WE GOING TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND CAUSE ADREW STILL GOT TO FIX THE HOPPER N I DONT THINK ITS GOING TO GET DONE BY SATURDAY


----------



## Mr. 412

Can't wait to see ya again PATTI ... 
Met you for the first time at this picnic last year & snapped some photos next to yah while you captured the action at the HOP 
Looking forward to doing it again this year


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17402839
> *Can't wait to see ya again PATTI ...
> Met you for the first time at this picnic last year & snapped some photos next to yah while you captured the action at the HOP
> Looking forward to doing it again this year
> *


Steel City :cheesy: :wave: I look forward to it! Warm up that camera again because we are definitley going to have a good time on a beautiful day
that's for sure  

Have a safe trip there and I'll :h5: ya Saturday for sure!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 5 2010, 06:38 PM~17402224
> *THANKS PATTI I DONT THINK WE GOING TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND CAUSE ADREW STILL GOT TO FIX THE HOPPER N I DONT THINK ITS GOING TO GET DONE BY SATURDAY
> *


 :0    

Andrew's a really cool person and his ride has come a long way, tell him thank you for helping me out with that shot..it was pretty funny..he thought I just wanted to crush the camera and was down to help me do that too..LOL..I thought that was awesome by itself :biggrin: 

I'm gonna miss seeing you all out there you have a great family...hopefully we'll all get to hang out again soon :biggrin: 

I see you've been getting a lot of use out of your camera too, I trip out everytime I visit your topic...the pics are off the chain..(no pun intended..lol)

See you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2010, 02:09 AM~17406771
> *:0
> 
> Andrew's a really cool person and his ride has come a long way, tell him thank you for helping me out with that shot..it was pretty funny..he thought I just wanted to crush the camera and was down to help me do that too..LOL..I thought that was awesome by itself :biggrin:
> 
> I'm gonna miss seeing you all out there you have a great family...hopefully we'll all get to hang out again soon :biggrin:
> 
> I see you've been getting a lot of use out of your camera too, I trip out everytime I visit your topic...the pics are off the chain..(no pun intended..lol)
> 
> See you soon :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PATTI SEE U SOON N YEA I LIKE TAKING PICS N KEEPING MY LOYALTY FAMILY TOPIC ALIVE SOMEBODY GOT TO DO IT CAN WAIT TO SEE THE NEW DVD


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17410424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT PIC :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Gotta get me a new camera


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 5 2010, 04:01 PM~17400737
> *. I GOT A NAME FOR THE NEXT ONE IF YOU NEED IT
> *


 :cheesy: whatizit????? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 6 2010, 06:26 AM~17407218
> *THANKS PATTI SEE U SOON N YEA I LIKE TAKING PICS N KEEPING MY LOYALTY FAMILY TOPIC ALIVE SOMEBODY GOT TO DO IT CAN WAIT TO SEE THE NEW DVD
> *


Appreciate that, I'm actually bumping the date up we are getting so much footage this year it's moving a little faster which is great!

Hey, your signature----> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Jersey's only 5 hours from us (plus) so if you ever have an event make sure to invite us, I know we'd love to come show our support


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2010, 06:22 PM~17412493
> *Appreciate that, I'm actually bumping the date up we are getting so much footage this year it's moving a little faster which is great!
> 
> Hey, your signature----> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Jersey's only 5 hours from us (plus) so if you ever have an event make sure to invite us, I know we'd love to come show our support
> *


THANKS PATTI MY SIGNATURE IS MY ACTUAL CREDIT CARD. IF WE GOT SOMETHING GOING ON ILL LET U KNOW PATTI TAKE CARE N HAVE FUN SATURDAY.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2010, 05:20 PM~17412477
> *:cheesy: whatizit????? :biggrin:
> *


Bending Corners :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHATS MISS PATTI WHAT TIME YOU GUYS COMMIN TONIGHT ? AND WHATS CRACKIN MAYBE TRYN TO SOME STREET ACTION HOLLA LET ME KNOW


----------



## Vayzfinest

So wassup mizzpatti., we trying to find out where y'all gonna be at?


----------



## 80GRAND

as far as i know there's a bunch of riders staying at the LA QUINTA INN right here in waldorf but not postive homie


----------



## caprice on dz

...


----------



## CasinoDreams

suppppppp patti look what u made me do lol but not until july think my first show gonna be scrape in canada then a few picnics and show down here.


----------



## caprice on dz

Finally got tagged


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 8 2010, 05:54 PM~17430165
> *Finally got tagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice sticker... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 8 2010, 10:31 AM~17427310
> *suppppppp patti look what u made me do lol but not until july think my first show gonna be scrape in canada then a few picnics and show down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

East Coast Lowrder DVD's TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17430861
> *Nice sticker...  :biggrin:
> *


* :yes: INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 8 2010, 08:54 PM~17430165
> *Finally got tagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*JUST WANTED TO THANK STREET DREAMZ MARYLAND CHAPTER FOR HAVING SUCH A BANGING BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S ALWAYS A GREAT TIME WHEN YOU ARE WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS....ALL CLUBS SHOWED NOTHING BUT LOVE AND THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT...GOT SOME PICS :biggrin: *

Meeting to ride out :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 




























Booooooooooooooo.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Crusing to get there was sweeet  























































Big John posted up at Big John's....classic


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some more on the road :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some night before funnies and grocery shopping  

Phil and Mana looking at Dana's "Forever 21" picture..LOL.









our field trip grocery shopping..


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*A GREAT DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *

Morning pics  




































My tent before it blew away..lol thanks to the guys as Smokey Joe's for catching it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Check tha grill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## MINT'Z

pics look good patti i had a great time


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 





































MINT'Z :biggrin: 


















AN AWESOME DAY...THANK YOU STREET DREAMZ MARYLAND CHAPTER AND EVERYONE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT...EAST COAST LOWRIDING AT IT'S FINEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

MINT'Z :biggrin: 








bahahaha who is that ugly MOFO :wow: 








we made it up and back down without the help of gravity :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Looks good guys!!!


----------



## cadillacslick

looks like it was a good show and a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

AS ALWAYS PATTI, U TAKE SOME GOOD ASS PICS......LOOK LIKE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME...CANT WAIT FOR THE STREETDREAMZ VA COOKOUT!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

looks like you guys had a blast  great pics patti


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 9 2010, 06:07 AM~17433147
> *looks like you guys had a blast    great pics patti
> *


X2! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldwinc

Had a blast yesterday! Props to Street Dreamz for once again pulling off an awesome picnic!


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT WISH WE COULD HAVE MADE IT... YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


----------



## mr.casper

N HAD MY TRIKE READY FOR SHOW BUT COULDNT MAKE IT FED EX WAS HEAVY!
fuck i got off at 10pm delivering flowers all day 

good pics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAH MINTZ THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SOME FUNNY BOWLING BALL ACTION WOULDN'T IT'VE?? 

ME= BOWLING BALL 

YOU AND STEEL= PINS..LOL. 

IT WAS A GREAT TURN-OUT AND A NICE DAY!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE AWESOME PIC COMMENTS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2010, 09:19 AM~17433330
> *LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT WISH WE COULD HAVE MADE IT... YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..
> *


I'LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND RIGHT?????

BETTER :angry:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 10:05 AM~17433505
> *N HAD MY TRIKE READY FOR SHOW BUT COULDNT MAKE IT FED EX WAS HEAVY!
> fuck i got off at 10pm delivering flowers all day
> 
> good pics!
> *


HAHA...I KEPT ASKING WHERE YOU WERE TOO..I BET YOUR MEMBERS WERE LIKE "DAYUM I JUST TOLD HER HE WAS WORKIN'"..LOL.


----------



## INKEDCITY

Looks like it was a lot of fun... One of these days I have to make it out there. 

Nice Pics Patti. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 9 2010, 10:58 AM~17433752
> *Looks like it was a lot of fun... One of these days I have to make it out there.
> 
> Nice Pics Patti.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Jesse you are awesome and one of the great reasons SERVIN'EM stays alive...your quality of work is outstanding and I can't wait to have you and your family over here...it will be a great time believe that!!!!!!

_*INKEDCITY.COM YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## biggboy

GREAT PICS PATTI.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 9 2010, 09:32 AM~17433961
> *GREAT PICS PATTI.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 08:57 AM~17433747
> *HAHA...I KEPT ASKING WHERE YOU WERE TOO..I BET YOUR MEMBERS WERE LIKE "DAYUM I JUST TOLD HER HE WAS WORKIN'"..LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: i know its all love lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YO DOPE PICS, COULD REALLY FEEL THE VIBE IN THE PHOTOS like i was there in spirit :biggrin: I promise Patti, one day this summer we'll get together, schedule's just crazy as a mofo. but I'm planning another trip to VA. Bch. soon


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 11:54 AM~17433733
> *YEAH MINTZ THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SOME FUNNY BOWLING BALL ACTION WOULDN'T IT'VE??
> 
> ME= BOWLING BALL
> 
> YOU AND STEEL= PINS..LOL.
> 
> IT WAS A GREAT TURN-OUT AND A NICE DAY!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE AWESOME PIC COMMENTS TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crippleinamonte

great job patti!!!!!!!! as always!!


----------



## CUZICAN

Great Weather + Great People + Great Cars = Great Times. See Y'all at the next one


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 06:22 AM~17433004
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: Looks like Dana was having a good time.


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, Euro2low


Hows it going Phil :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low

How are you Daniel.. 

Never talked to you about your feature...

You were happy with it?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 9 2010, 06:10 PM~17436329
> *How are you Daniel..
> 
> Never talked to you about your feature...
> 
> You were happy with it?
> *


Yes sir, It came out great. Their website had a lot more pictures, all of them came out very good. :thumbsup: I hope you had a good time in Maryland :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 11:54 AM~17433733
> *YEAH MINTZ THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SOME FUNNY BOWLING BALL ACTION WOULDN'T IT'VE??
> 
> ME= BOWLING BALL
> 
> YOU AND STEEL= PINS..LOL.
> 
> IT WAS A GREAT TURN-OUT AND A NICE DAY!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE AWESOME PIC COMMENTS TOO :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 







Whelp long ride home from the show ... then early to rise for all the mother day functions; buy the
way Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers ( female & male ) 

I've only had a couple minutes to tag some of mine from the hotel ... so I'll put them up for now
in hopes yinz enjoy & I'll get to the Picnic hopefully soon to post up :thumbsup:

thanks again Patti for anything & everything. Your a genuine decent & good human being & I'm a little better off in this world having the pleasure to have met you, no doubt :yes:


----------



## illholla

looks like yall had a good time wish i coulda made it up there this weekend


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Friday night at the hotel ...


----------



## 83lowlac

nice pics and good to meet you, alot of good people at that picnic, see ya next year with some Pittsburgh rides in the mix :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 07:41 PM~17437815
> *Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: NUFF SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 08:41 PM~17437815
> *Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some bad ass pics!! i know u got more


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 07:34 AM~17433015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhhh yessss, wieght, the quick way to get a car to sit low :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 9 2010, 06:00 PM~17436271
> *:biggrin:  Looks like Dana was having a good time.
> *


 :wave: What's up Danny!

Glad you liked the pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 09:41 PM~17437815
> *Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE, MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AWESOME PICS :cheesy: :biggrin: 

No more crazy talk about you not being great, the work speaks for itself


----------



## milkbone

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Patti Dukez


GOOD MORNING PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 9 2010, 09:09 PM~17437538
> *:roflmao:
> Whelp long ride home from the show ... then early to rise for all the mother day functions; buy the
> way Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers ( female & male )
> 
> I've only had a couple minutes to tag some of mine from the hotel ... so I'll put them up for now
> in hopes yinz enjoy & I'll get to the Picnic hopefully soon to post up :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks again Patti for anything & everything. Your a genuine decent & good human being & I'm a little better off in this world having the pleasure to have met you, no doubt :yes:
> *


Awww man! Thank you so much for those kind words, I had a great time hanging out with you & Mint'z which I now consider my Pittsburgh family  :biggrin: 

Geez, I can't stop smiling now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I was waiting for you to post some pics :biggrin: They look good!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 10 2010, 04:42 AM~17440694
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, Patti Dukez
> GOOD MORNING PATTI
> *


AGGGHHH MY EARLY MORNING BUDDY :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 10 2010, 05:47 AM~17440703
> *AGGGHHH MY EARLY MORNING BUDDY :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



:yes: :yes: 

HOPE YOUR WEEK STARTS OUT GREAT... I'M RUNNING LATE TO WORK SO TIME TO SWITCH TO THE BB FOR ALL MY LIL FIX


----------



## lowpro85

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 757GTimer, low87ls, milkbone

Morning GT brothas


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 10 2010, 04:51 AM~17440707
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> HOPE YOUR WEEK STARTS OUT GREAT... I'M RUNNING LATE TO WORK SO TIME TO SWITCH TO THE BB FOR ALL MY LIL FIX
> *


THANKS WAYNE YOU TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOW GET YOUR FIX ON...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 10 2010, 04:54 AM~17440711
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 757GTimer, low87ls, milkbone
> 
> Morning GT brothas
> *


GT always welcome :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 10 2010, 05:56 AM~17440718
> *GT always welcome :biggrin:
> *


Hey Patti!!!!!!! What it do??! :cheesy:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 10:41 PM~17437815
> *Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Da Pix are aw sum


----------



## flaked85

MAD PROPS TO PATTI FOR SOME GREAT PICS AS USUAL.THANX TO EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED AND MADE THIS DAY A GREAT SUCCESS.TILL NEXT YEAR KEEP IT LOWRIDING. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 9 2010, 10:35 PM~17437764
> *looks like yall had a good time wish i coulda made it up there this weekend
> *



YOU BETTER MAKE YOUR WAY UP TO MD NEXT YEAR HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave:


----------



## CasinoDreams

suppppp pattie looks like it was a great event wish i coulda make it


----------



## lamanoinc

PICS IS OFFICIAL...ANYBODY TOOK PICS OF THE LAKE OVER TOP OF THE HILL?  THAT LAKE WAS OFFICIAL.


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 10 2010, 10:21 AM~17441950
> *YOU BETTER MAKE YOUR WAY UP TO MD NEXT YEAR HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


i'll b there homie,i no u werent sending me that message but that message is accepted by me cause we didnt make it there,but u alredy no y and we'll definately b there next year homie......looks like yall did da the damn thang like last year,,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 07:41 PM~17437815
> *Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics bro....n u say u r not a good photograher.....
i like that green regal...that shyt is hot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:biggrin:


----------



## baldwinc

What's up VA riders! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 10 2010, 05:17 PM~17446618
> *What's up VA riders! :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz going on.....Mr. Baldwinc


----------



## MB671

PATTI, WASSUP! Always a great time when your around... The Family and I enjoy your all your Pic's and DVD's. Not to mention hanging out with You and your girl Brandi. 
Hafa Adai from the _*Islanders Car Club*_


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 10 2010, 07:19 PM~17447153
> *PATTI, WASSUP! Always a great time when your around... The Family and I enjoy your all your Pic's and DVD's. Not to mention hanging out with You and your girl Brandi.
> Hafa Adai from the Islanders Car Club
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

A couple more; STAY TUNED to the post cause man I got a lot of them ...


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 11 2010, 02:32 AM~17451037
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: Got your message I'm hitting you up today :biggrin: :thumbsup:

(and have a Grrreaat Day..lol  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 10 2010, 09:18 PM~17447861
> *A couple more; STAY TUNED to the post cause man I got a lot of them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THEM!! AND MORE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17447153
> *PATTI, WASSUP! Always a great time when your around... The Family and I enjoy your all your Pic's and DVD's. Not to mention hanging out with You and your girl Brandi.
> Hafa Adai from the Islanders Car Club
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANK YOU MARK, HAVING YOU AS MY FRIEND IS TRULY A BLESSING LOOKIN FORWARD TO HANGING WITH YOU AND THE FAM AGAIN SOON....NICE DANCE LAST WEEKEND BY THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17443142
> *suppppp pattie looks like it was a great event wish i coulda make it
> *


Hey it's cool but you have to come to the August 22, 2010 cookout! 

I'm posting more info tonight...hotel rooms, park info, all of it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 10 2010, 10:18 PM~17447861
> *A couple more; STAY TUNED to the post cause man I got a lot of them ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

WUZ UP RIDERS!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 11 2010, 09:57 AM~17452107
> *WUZ UP RIDERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: holy shit D you keep flooding the topics with this flyer you act like your sponsering the hop or something :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 11 2010, 07:07 AM~17451526
> *Hey it's cool but you have to come to the August 22, 2010 cookout!
> 
> I'm posting more info tonight...hotel rooms, park info, all of it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


where im down to roll


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 11 2010, 08:57 AM~17452107
> *WUZ UP RIDERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:  

MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 11 2010, 07:01 PM~17457439
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn why sunday im still gonna try to make it


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 04:53 AM~17433034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin da pics of my son it was good seein ya again pattie hope u make it out to da GT events just let us know ur always welcome.


----------



## MINT'Z

his hair was bad ass perfect weather for a mohawk


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 11 2010, 04:43 PM~17457845
> *his hair was bad ass perfect weather for a mohawk
> *


i know huh lol i just need somethin thatll keep it up right


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 11 2010, 07:45 PM~17457857
> *i know huh lol i just need somethin thatll keep it up right
> *


i used to know this punk dude who had a 2 ft mohawk and he used egg whites and an iron lol it wasnt as nasty as you would think but my girl is a hairdresser she said buy some good hair wax


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 11 2010, 04:49 PM~17457906
> *i used to know this punk dude who had a 2 ft mohawk and he used egg whites and an iron lol it wasnt as nasty as you would think  but my girl is a hairdresser she said buy some good hair wax
> *


ill try that homie the wax not the eggs lol thnx


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 11 2010, 07:51 PM~17457917
> *ill try that homie the wax not the eggs lol thnx
> *


lol try the eggs and shave a peice of toast on one side and bacon one the other hahah


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 11 2010, 04:55 PM~17457951
> *lol try the eggs  and shave a peice of toast on one side  and bacon one the other hahah
> *


yo thats funny next is gonna be the 64 grill shaved


----------



## MINT'Z

nice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Still working on 'em ... 
Hope yinz are like'n 'em ... 




























& stay tuned ... 

Here's a preview of what's on deck !!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 11 2010, 06:41 PM~17457825
> *lovin da pics of my son it was good seein ya again pattie hope u make it out to da GT events just let us know ur always welcome.
> *


I appreciate that very much, I'm down to ride anytime and your son's hair was super cool..thank you for the support :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you all again soon, actually I know I will :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17459839
> *Still working on 'em ...
> Hope yinz are like'n 'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & stay tuned ...
> 
> Here's a preview of what's on deck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAAAAHHHHHH KEEP THEM COMING...haha now I see what Caddy Steve was looking at in my picture...you....LOL..that's a great pic...all of them are!!!!

Can't wait to see more!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+May 11 2010, 07:01 PM~17457439-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I might have to go to this one
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@May 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17459839
> *Still working on 'em ...
> Hope yinz are like'n 'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & stay tuned ...
> 
> Here's a preview of what's on deck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Bro u got sum bad ass pix! Keep posting more


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 11 2010, 06:49 PM~17459839
> *Still working on 'em ...
> Hope yinz are like'n 'em ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & stay tuned ...
> 
> Here's a preview of what's on deck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICX


----------



## JohnnyGuam

HOW U DOIN PATTI, MUCH LUV FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 12 2010, 01:28 AM~17462369
> *HOW U DOIN PATTI, MUCH LUV FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB
> *


*HEY HEY HEY JOHNNYGUAM THANK YOU!!!! 

I'M JUST WAKING UP AND LOVING LIFE MORE AND MORE EVERYDAY :thumbsup: 

HOPEFULLY ONE DAY SOON WE CAN ALL MEET IN PERSON I'M REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT :biggrin:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@May 11 2010, 11:09 PM~17460874
> *I think I might have to go to this one
> *


DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*CALLING ALL RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 12 2010, 09:05 AM~17463771
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 12 2010, 06:25 AM~17463195
> *CALLING ALL RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope I have my car back for this one.Either way I'll still be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low




----------



## Euro2low




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 12:35 PM~17466673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha you know this was a spy pic, the way her camera is facing i wonder what she was taking a pic of?


----------



## Euro2low




----------



## Euro2low




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 11 2010, 04:01 PM~17457439
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


patti, can u print this 1 out 4 me, like the magazine cover....thank you :biggrin:


----------



## baldwinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17457439
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Consider is markded..


----------



## Euro2low




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 02:44 PM~17466763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha...I'm like "DERRRRRRRRR!!!"...lol 

It was fun, and yes....I ate a lot :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 12 2010, 04:18 PM~17467480
> *patti, can u print this 1 out 4 me, like the magazine cover....thank you :biggrin:
> *


10-4 GOOD BUDDY...I know I've talked a lot of shit to you in the past years about your ride and my wagon but I got to say you got me beat hands down...


For now....


(that means you should be this--> hno: )

LOL


----------



## Euro2low




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 04:53 PM~17467841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really liked this shot when you showed it to me I was hoping you'd post it up...it pretty much tells the story..

Awesome picks Phil and I heard you may be coming to the VA one too! I guess I better loosen my belt then...fries, filming, pictures, and fun..

Let's do it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 05:10 PM~17468044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH NOOOOOO...not the tiny chair!!!! I was afraid I'd have to buy a new one...lol. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 12 2010, 04:36 PM~17467645
> *Consider is markded..
> 
> 
> *


Bring the family and that 65 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 02:53 PM~17467841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a bad photo


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 12 2010, 03:10 PM~17468040
> *10-4 GOOD BUDDY...I know I've talked a lot of shit to you in the past years about your ride and my wagon but I got to say you got me beat hands down...
> For now....
> (that means you should be this--> hno: )
> 
> LOL
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 12 2010, 05:45 PM~17468450
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY IT'S GONNA BE A DAMN GOOD DAY!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 12 2010, 05:30 PM~17468272
> *This is a bad photo
> *


_*BOUNZIN!! :biggrin: :wave: *_


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 13 2010, 03:16 AM~17474919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY IT'S GONNA BE A DAMN GOOD DAY!
> *


i agree with u on that....... :biggrin: 
im off work already


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 13 2010, 06:48 AM~17475063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SUPER COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup patti


----------



## baldwinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 12 2010, 05:15 PM~17468106
> *Bring the family and that 65 :biggrin:
> *



I'mma bring this










And try and get the wife to drive this










You know!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Here's a couple more ... 

I guess this is the "Dana Collection" :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17482550
> *Here's a couple more ...
> 
> I guess this is the "Dana Collection"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN MIKE DEM SUM GOOD PICS.


----------



## westcoastridin

to da top for da almighty dukez :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17467841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

Patti ... seen Phil's shot's of your shizzle & started diggin in my shit to find 
2 shots you might be interested in for self promotion :yes:


----------



## illholla

uffin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Here's 2 favorite's ... 

truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17483286
> *Here's 2 favorite's ...
> 
> truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5: :worship:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 13 2010, 02:32 PM~17478572
> *wassup patti
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 13 2010, 05:18 PM~17480105
> *I'mma bring this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And try and get the wife to drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dude that would be sick...I can see it now..."family with the sweetest rides"..goes to......

Tell Destry I said hi for me :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 09:44 PM~17483077
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Patti ... seen Phil's shot's of your shizzle & started diggin in my shit to find
> 2 shots you might be interested in for self promotion :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE'EM :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Steel I'm gonna tell you like this....

You have my blessing if you wanna blow this topic up with your pictures any damn day you want because we freakin love'em...

Great job :thumbsup: and can you send me some of the ones with Caddy Steve to my email [email protected]..I want to print them out :biggrin: 

Keep that logo on them too, I want to say I knew Curbside after you blow up


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17483286
> *Here's 2 favorite's ...
> 
> truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are just incredible, the first one kind of brought tears to my eyes.. :happysad: but they were happy tears  

I think it's easy to get swept away in all of the loss and sadness...when you see something like that it just makes you realize how blessed we all really are...

Pictures that move people are excellent ones...thank you for that


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 13 2010, 09:09 PM~17482719
> *to da top for da almighty dukez  :biggrin:
> *


YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :cheesy: :biggrin: 

(can't wait to hang out this weekend, if you don't come I will kick you...but I think you already know that...lol)


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17482550
> *Here's a couple more ...
> 
> I guess this is the "Dana Collection"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+May 13 2010, 07:44 PM~17483077-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Patti ... seen Phil's shot's of your shizzle & started diggin in my shit to find
> 2 shots you might be interested in for self promotion :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 08:08 PM~17483286
> *Here's 2 favorite's ...
> 
> truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:CURBSIDE IMAGERY = KING OF STILL MOTION PHOTOGRAPHY :worship: :worship:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 13 2010, 03:17 AM~17474920
> *BOUNZIN!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: Morning Patti


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 06:44 PM~17483077
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Patti ... seen Phil's shot's of your shizzle & started diggin in my shit to find
> 2 shots you might be interested in for self promotion :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurupt64

whats up patti heres the flyer for da 22nd let me know whatcha think


----------



## Kurupt64




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+May 10 2010, 12:50 AM~17439171-->
> 
> 
> 
> those are some bad ass pics!! i know u got more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hawaiian [email protected] 10 2010, 08:23 AM~17441029
> *Da Pix are aw sum
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 10 2010, 03:28 PM~17444011
> *nice pics bro....n u say u r not a good photograher.....
> i like that green regal...that shyt is hot :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate that - I try ... & my effort is jus' that much less when yinz build cars like yinz do !
> It's pretty hard to take a bad pic when the rhyders allow me to work with what ya'll are rep'n wit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JohnnyGuam_@May 12 2010, 02:25 AM~17462346
> *CURBSIDE IMAGERY = KING OF STILL MOTION PHOTOGRAPHY :worship:  :worship:
> *


I don't know homeboy - them are some big shoes to walk in - but I appreciate the acknowledgement.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2010, 06:14 AM~17486940
> *LOVE'EM :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Steel I'm gonna tell you like this....
> 
> You have my blessing if you wanna blow this topic up with your pictures any damn day you want because we freakin love'em...
> 
> Great job :thumbsup: and can you send me some of the ones with Caddy Steve to my email [email protected]..I want to print them out :biggrin:
> 
> Keep that logo on them too, I want to say I knew Curbside after you blow up
> *




Oh yeah - I added you as a contact cause I YAAAAAAHHHOOOOO TOO !!! :roflmao:

&

I emailed yah ... jus let me know you got 'em & all is good, no complications. :yes:


----------



## BOUNZIN

This is the perfect age 80 is my number


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hahaha...this topic hit 80 pages I'm bumping to the next..thank you to everyone who supports and brought this DVD and topic this far..it's gonna be a great year!

Tomorrow I'm headed to Carolina...state to state..that's how we roll :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17483286
> *Here's 2 favorite's ...
> 
> truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 14 2010, 04:04 PM~17491591
> *Oh yeah - I added you as a contact cause I YAAAAAAHHHOOOOO TOO !!! :roflmao:
> 
> &
> 
> I emailed yah ... jus let me know you got 'em & all is good, no complications. :yes:
> *


AWESOME THANK YOU :biggrin: 

I think they will work, I'm checkin'em out now..can't say thanks enough :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17494814
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2010, 11:46 PM~17494828
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


ILL SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND :run: lol


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2010, 08:45 PM~17494807
> *Hahaha...this topic hit 80 pages I'm bumping to the next..thank you to everyone who supports and brought this DVD and topic this far..it's gonna be a great year!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm headed to Carolina...state to state..that's how we roll :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE you have a good time can't wait to see the pics, im heading to a local show here no ride though


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Here's my last go at it ... Finally got through them all!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2010, 11:46 PM~17494820
> *AWESOME THANK YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> I think they will work, I'm checkin'em out now..can't say thanks enough :biggrin:
> *



Yep Yep ... :thumbsup:

Here's one more for the Caddy Steve collection. It's not as good as the others BUT ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 02:31 PM~17490155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That grill is nasty ... :yes: Jus shitting on foolz :thumbsup: 

make sure to post of some pics once it's in !!!


----------



## MINT'Z

mike your pics suck balls


----------



## MINT'Z

its ok though there not bad for an old man


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17501507
> *Here's my last go at it ... Finally got through them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOUR  ARE


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17489796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up patti heres the flyer for da 22nd let me know whatcha think
> *


nice


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17501507
> *Here's my last go at it ... Finally got through them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE'EM!!!!!!

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 15 2010, 11:26 PM~17501952
> *mike your pics suck balls
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this weekend's gonna be fun that's for sure


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17494879
> *ILL SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND  :run: lol
> *


 hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 01:31 PM~17490155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS GONNA BE SICK!!!! BIG TIME---> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO PATTI GOOD SEEING U AGAIN AND THANX FOR MAKIN THE TRIP TO CHILL MEMBER U THE MAN LOL  WE WENT OUT CRUZIN AGAIN AFTER U LEFT FEW MORE CARS CAME OUT WE HIT THE STREETS TILL ABOUT 12 WELL C YA SOON


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 12:46 PM~17489796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up patti heres the flyer for da 22nd let me know whatcha think
> *


LOOKS GREAT! I GOT THE RESURRECTION 2K THAT WEEKEND THO :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 16 2010, 10:30 AM~17504816
> *YO PATTI GOOD SEEING U AGAIN AND THANX FOR MAKIN THE TRIP TO CHILL MEMBER U THE MAN LOL  WE WENT OUT CRUZIN AGAIN AFTER U LEFT FEW MORE CARS CAME OUT WE HIT THE STREETS TILL ABOUT 12 WELL C YA SOON
> *


OH MAN..I AM THE OFFICIAL MAN!!..LOL. THANK YOU FOR HAVING ME I WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED LONGER..I BET THE STREETS WERE ON FIRE IT WAS A LOT OF FUN AND I CAN'T WAIT TO HANG OUT AGAIN...

LET'S RIDE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

SERVIN'EM TOOK A TRIP DOWN YESTERDAY TO THE CAROLINA LOWRIDER NIGHTS EVENT AND HAD A BLAST..WE LIT THE STREETS UP AND KICKED IT TO SOME YUMMY FUEL PIZZA AND SWEET RIDES..THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THE AWESOME TIME..DUSTY YOU ARE CRAZY BEHIND THE SWITCH..

COPS, GRANDMAS, SECURITY GAURDS...YOU WERE SERVIN' EVERYONE..LOL.

CAROLINA'S YOU ARE TOPS WITH ME AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE NEXT TIME WE RIDE AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOT SOME PICS  

Early morning...there is a light at the end of the tunnel!!!!









Nice day :biggrin: 









Ran into these fools..  









Finally made it...awesome time :thumbsup: 



























The Hopping Blind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

King showed supa fly for the event :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE :cheesy: :biggrin: 





































Doing an interview for local TV :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The Fam  














































Trying to cross-flash into a time warp..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAHAHA...looks at these fools!!! Dudes in red dresses can get served too..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

The Fuel Pizza Award  









was presented to Joe with Majestics...congrats Joe!!!!


----------



## infamous704

*LOVING THE PICS PATTI........PRECIATE THE TRIP AND THE TIME TO ROLL DOWN TO THE QUEEN CITY........YOU ARE A TRUE RYDA........REAL TALK.....ALWAYS A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH U...... :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hereesss Johnnyy!!!!....your crazy :biggrin: 









He just jumped in my shot then right back out...damn picture Ninjas..lol  


















NEW LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 16 2010, 10:58 AM~17504943
> *LOVING THE PICS PATTI........PRECIATE THE TRIP AND THE TIME TO ROLL DOWN TO THE QUEEN CITY........YOU ARE A TRUE RYDA........REAL TALK.....ALWAYS A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH U...... :biggrin:
> *


JOE!!!!!!! THANK YOU MAN I HAD A GREAT TIME I ALWAYS DO...THE CRUISE WAS THE BEST SEEING THAT VERT LOOKING PAST PUMPS OUT THE BACK WINDOW OF A WAGON...THAT JUST COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 11:49 AM~17504901
> *The Fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to cross-flash into a time warp..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There's our local homie Rep'n 412 ... I likey! 
Congrat's on the new family as well homie :thumbsup:I see it's official like a referee wit a whistle ... 


Patti looks like a great time. Thanks for the pics & taking us there ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















My way home... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 12:01 PM~17504966
> *JOE!!!!!!! THANK YOU MAN I HAD A GREAT TIME I ALWAYS DO...THE CRUISE WAS THE BEST SEEING THAT VERT LOOKING PAST PUMPS OUT THE BACK WINDOW OF A WAGON...THAT JUST COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: U THE REAL DEAL......SERVIN'EM.....DVD'S ARE THE SHIZZNIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 16 2010, 11:03 AM~17504986
> *There's our local homie Rep'n 412 ... I likey!
> Congrat's on the new family as well homie :thumbsup:I see it's official like a referee wit a whistle ...
> Patti looks like a great time. Thanks for the pics & taking us there ...
> *


ANYTIME..WISH I COULD HAVE TAKEN YA'LL FOR REAL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

dope pics looked like fun


----------



## GOOT

Great pics Patti!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for showing the Carolina's some love.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 16 2010, 11:09 AM~17505022
> *Great pics Patti!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Thanks for showing the Carolina's some love.
> *


GOOT!!! THANK YOU BACK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

SUPER PIX PATTI KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE

nice pics lets do it again u comin down next 15th


----------



## God's Son2

good to see you again


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17505135
> *nice pics lets do it again u comin down next 15th
> *


Thank you :biggrin: We can work on something that's for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 16 2010, 11:49 AM~17505309
> *good to see you again
> *


----------



## white link 93

X10000000 :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN for coming thru to C.L.N 


MY calendar has Aug 22 with a servinem VA marked on it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 16 2010, 12:28 PM~17505599
> *X10000000 :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN  for coming thru to C.L.N
> MY calendar has Aug 22 with a servinem VA marked on it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: 











I'M EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 01:33 PM~17505627
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M EXCITED!!!!!
> *



JUST GOT DIRECTIONS :biggrin: im there


----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS PATTI.IMA TRY AND MAKE ONE OF THESE CLN EVENTS BEFORE THE YEAR IS UP


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Patti as always its a pleasure when u come thru.. sorry i got there so late n unprepaired but i made it atleast.. the pics are off the chain.. 

Yall betta watch that ***** Snow he was clownin hard all night.. cant nobody say he dont hit the streetss hard after that... all i saw was headlights in my rear view mirror all night...


----------



## klasick83

good pics patti can't wait for the dvd..........


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 16 2010, 01:50 PM~17506772
> *Patti as always its a pleasure when u come thru.. sorry i got there so late n  unprepaired but i made it atleast.. the pics are off the chain..
> 
> Yall betta watch that ***** Snow he was clownin hard all night.. cant nobody say he dont hit the streetss hard after that... all i saw was headlights in my rear view mirror all night...
> *


THAT'S MY DOGG SNOW HOPPIN ON FOOLS


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17483286
> *Here's 2 favorite's ...
> 
> truly monumental & I was honored to capture jus' a moment of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17506772
> *Patti as always its a pleasure when u come thru.. sorry i got there so late n  unprepaired but i made it atleast.. the pics are off the chain..
> 
> Yall betta watch that ***** Snow he was clownin hard all night.. cant nobody say he dont hit the streetss hard after that... all i saw was headlights in my rear view mirror all night...
> *


LOL :0 YEAH I DONT PLAY U KNOW HOW I DO IT  SHIT ALSO I WAS A LIL TIPPYS HAHA IT WAS WAY FUN THO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@May 16 2010, 06:50 PM~17507375
> *THAT'S MY DOGG SNOW HOPPIN ON FOOLS
> *


 :biggrin: MAN I WAS BANGING MY SHIT


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 11:24 AM~17504781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this weekend's gonna be fun that's for sure
> *


those idiots arnt comming ill be there with my real friends


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 11:25 AM~17504786
> *hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what hotel are you staying at


----------



## Patti Dukez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, 68impalatattooman

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 16 2010, 08:05 PM~17508294
> *what hotel are you staying at
> *


*YOUR SIGNATURE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: *

I've heard the Econo Lodge near the show I'm going to get the exact address first thing in the morning


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 16 2010, 01:37 PM~17505953
> *GREAT PICS PATTI.IMA TRY AND MAKE ONE OF THESE CLN EVENTS BEFORE THE YEAR IS UP
> *


You let me know and we'll cruise on down with ya :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 09:26 PM~17508538
> *YOUR SIGNATURE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I've heard the Econo Lodge near the show I'm going to get the exact address first thing in the morning
> *


 :biggrin: 


thats cool i dont know the name of the hotel i hope were not to far away from all the action i wanna party with everyone


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 08:26 PM~17508538
> *YOUR SIGNATURE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I've heard the Econo Lodge near the show I'm going to get the exact address first thing in the morning
> *


Hey patti I need some more info on the show ill be coming in saturday morning......what time it starts and motel info ect. thanks............


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 16 2010, 09:39 PM~17508666
> *Hey patti I need some more info on the show ill be coming in saturday morning......what time it starts and motel info ect.  thanks............
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

best i can do


----------



## Big Russ

Damn Patti, looks like u guys had a ball, i should have been there but i had to support my guys here, i will make it to 1 only if uncle sam allows me to, after sept 1, i will make them all.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 16 2010, 08:42 PM~17508697
> *best i can do
> *


Cool thanks........I'm bringin the hole family the kids will go to the amusement park I'm going to show..................is it all different classes...............?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 16 2010, 09:46 PM~17508744
> *Cool thanks........I'm bringin the hole family the kids will go to the amusement park I'm going to show..................is it all different classes...............?
> *


im sure im not taking my car but all my buddys are taking trucks so i think its everything i think were gonna do the park on friday cause were all pre registered


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 16 2010, 08:49 PM~17508784
> *im sure im not taking my car but all my buddys are taking trucks  so i think its everything  i think were gonna do the park on friday cause were all pre registered
> *


Cool I just don't want to be stuck in a wrong class.............lol


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 16 2010, 09:03 PM~17508273
> *those idiots arnt comming  ill be there with my real friends
> *


Which we all wanted to tell you Patti ... We don't really like him, we just tolerate him :yes:

He's what we call round the way here as a TAG-A-LONG ...


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 16 2010, 02:37 PM~17505953
> *GREAT PICS PATTI.IMA TRY AND MAKE ONE OF THESE CLN EVENTS BEFORE THE YEAR IS UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 16 2010, 11:01 PM~17509467
> *Which we all wanted to tell you Patti ... We don't really like him, we just tolerate him :yes:
> 
> He's what we call round the way here as a TAG-A-LONG ...
> *


yeah you all just keep me around cause im a pioneer and you wanna be me


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 16 2010, 08:39 PM~17508666
> *Hey patti I need some more info on the show ill be coming in saturday morning......what time it starts and motel info ect.  thanks............
> *


The address I have for the show is:

13111 Dawn Blvd
Doswell, VA 23047

The Registration is Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...you can register Saturday all the way up to 3pm starting at 8am...

I'm getting the hotel info from Street Dreamz this morning, they are staying at the Econo Lodge and I heard it's going to be on and poppin! I'll get more info today :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are a trip :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 16 2010, 08:45 PM~17508730
> *Damn Patti, looks like u guys had a ball, i should have been there but i had to support my guys here, i will make it to 1 only if uncle sam allows me to, after sept 1, i will make them all.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 16 2010, 03:50 PM~17506772
> *Patti as always its a pleasure when u come thru.. sorry i got there so late n  unprepaired but i made it atleast.. the pics are off the chain..
> 
> Yall betta watch that ***** Snow he was clownin hard all night.. cant nobody say he dont hit the streetss hard after that... all i saw was headlights in my rear view mirror all night...
> *


Snow don't play on the streets. :no: :no: I had a blast riding shotgun. Better than Carowinds. I wonder if I can get a season pass. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 16 2010, 06:56 PM~17507742
> *:biggrin: MAN I WAS BANGING MY SHIT
> *


I was banging my head off the roof. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I wish I didn't miss that!

It's cool though..it's all going down again this weekend..  

The hotel info for Doswell VA show:

Econo Lodge 
10222 Kings Dominion Blvd
Doswell, VA 23047
804-876-3712


----------



## mr.casper

wat time is starts on sunday n can i still take my bike/s? on sunday?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 06:41 AM~17512673
> *The address I have for the show is:
> 
> 13111 Dawn Blvd
> Doswell, VA 23047
> 
> The Registration is Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...you can register Saturday all the way up to 3pm starting at 8am...
> 
> I'm getting the hotel info from Street Dreamz this morning, they are staying at the Econo Lodge and I heard it's going to be on and poppin!  I'll get more info today :biggrin:
> *


ill be at the best western wonder where that is from the other hotels


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2010, 02:58 PM~17516612
> *wat time is starts on sunday n can i still take my bike/s? on sunday?
> *


:yes: Bring'em out :biggrin:


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2010, 08:26 AM~17504794
> *THAT IS GONNA BE SICK!!!! BIG TIME---> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thnx im pullin da batteries for paint this week goin whammy too ill post that sucks u aint gonna make our 22nd cruisemake sur u at lease make one let me know and we'll get da servin'em logo on dat flyer


----------



## MINT'Z

whats the weather lookin like for the weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17518800
> *:biggrin: thnx im pullin da batteries for paint this week goin whammy too ill post that sucks u aint gonna make our 22nd cruisemake sur u at lease make one let me know and we'll get da servin'em logo on dat flyer
> *


You got it and count me in because I will definitely be there...nothing but support and I'd be proud to be a part of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 07:27 PM~17519313
> *whats the weather lookin like for the weekend
> *


It's looking like it could go either way...but I feel sunshine is in our future..I just completed my "non-rain dance"...we should be good :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17519388
> *It's looking like it could go either way...but I feel sunshine is in our future..I just completed my "non-rain dance"...we should be good :biggrin:
> *


i hope you got a vid of that and put it in the bloopers on the next vid :roflmao:


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave: c u this weekend homegirl! JK will be out there fosho


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Cool ill be showin saturday......I hope they don't stick me in the mini truckin class.......... :wow:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 17 2010, 08:50 PM~17519580
> *Cool ill be showin saturday......I hope they don't stick me in the mini truckin class.......... :wow:
> *


if they do you can hang out with me and my boys im not taking my car so im stuck with them :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 07:36 PM~17519423
> *i hope you got a vid of that and put it in the bloopers on the next vid  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha....I tried but it was hard to hold the camera..it's a pretty elaborate dance..I'll teach it to you this weekend..then we can film it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@May 17 2010, 07:47 PM~17519547
> *:wave:  c u this weekend homegirl!  JK will be out there fosho
> *


YEAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! That just makes the weekend that much better!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 09:01 PM~17519692
> *Hahaha....I tried but it was hard to hold the camera..it's a pretty elaborate dance..I'll teach it to you this weekend..then we can film it :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


well ill probably have to be tipsy like i was in MD to do a dance like that


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 17 2010, 07:50 PM~17519580
> *Cool ill be showin saturday......I hope they don't stick me in the mini truckin class.......... :wow:
> *


They got some classes for us lowriders...yessssssssss :nicoderm:


----------



## MINT'Z

hey do you have facebook


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 08:09 PM~17519768
> *hey do you have facebook
> *


No  I used too but I couldn't keep up!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 09:11 PM~17519793
> *No  I used too but I couldn't keep up!
> *


 :uh: its no harder then LIL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 08:13 PM~17519806
> *:uh: its no harder then LIL :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know I just can't find the time for both so I chose....LIL :rimshot:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17519725
> *They got some classes for us lowriders...yessssssssss :nicoderm:
> *


Thank god..........ill see you saturday patti I hope you still got some shirts and stickers.......lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 17 2010, 08:17 PM~17519856
> *Thank god..........ill see you saturday patti I hope you still got some shirts and stickers.......lol
> *


Especially for you I sure do!!! Look forward to seeing you again man it's gonna be a good time as always..

Keep that caddy shiney :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 07:55 PM~17519626
> *if they do you can hang out with me and my boys im not taking my car so im stuck with them  :biggrin:
> *


Cool look for me I stick my low low in hot rod shows I don't care............lol


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 09:17 PM~17519845
> *Yeah I know I just can't find the time for both so I chose....LIL :rimshot:
> *


shes here all night folks


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17519881
> *Cool look for me I stick my low low in hot rod shows I don't care............lol
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 08:23 PM~17519907
> *shes here all night folks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 03:31 PM~17518165
> *:yes: Bring'em out :biggrin:
> *


TIME? ITS MY SON B-DAY SO STILL DONT KNOW!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2010, 09:30 PM~17520738
> *TIME? ITS MY SON B-DAY SO STILL DONT KNOW!
> *


PM Sent  

Casper I know you are a straight up rider but if you got a lot going on (especially your son's b-day) then we understand if you can't make it....I'll check for you but seriously Sunday's the hop then awards...

We got A LOT coming up this year so if you can't make it we'll just catch the next one..

I need more sweet lowrider bikes around my booth this year (one main reason is because I like to look at'em all day :biggrin: ) so you're ALWAYS more than welcome to park next to me..lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 17 2010, 09:22 PM~17520621
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Hahahaa...he's just hopping by  

That's what I'm talkin about born a true rider :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 04:19 AM~17524664
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Hahahaa...he's just hopping by
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about born a true rider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 05:19 AM~17524664
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Hahahaa...he's just hopping by
> 
> That's what I'm talkin about born a true rider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I SEEN THAT AND THOUGHT THE SAME THING
BEST WISHES FOR LILMAN


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 18 2010, 11:39 AM~17527501
> *LOL I SEEN THAT AND THOUGHT THE SAME THING
> BEST WISHES FOR LILMAN
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEA HE LOVES THE BLACK BEAST


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 17 2010, 09:01 PM~17519692
> *Hahaha....I tried but it was hard to hold the camera..it's a pretty elaborate dance..I'll teach it to you this weekend..then we can film it :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Name your price Ms. Dukez & consider it payed ... 

I'll need that footage !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 06:59 AM~17524745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll have to see abought going into work a few hours late so I can try to make that one


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Rooms are 69 bucks................. :0 :wow: :uh:


----------



## Patti Dukez

That's not too bad especially for that area...I've hit rooms around 100 or more there...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 18 2010, 01:42 PM~17528126
> *Name your price Ms. Dukez & consider it payed ...
> 
> I'll need that footage !!!
> *


LOL....consider it done :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 03:16 AM~17524659
> *PM Sent
> 
> Casper I know you are a straight up rider but if you got a lot going on (especially your son's b-day) then we understand if you can't make it....I'll check for you but seriously Sunday's the hop then awards...
> 
> We got A LOT coming up this year so if you can't make it we'll just catch the next one..
> 
> I need more sweet lowrider bikes around my booth this year (one main reason is because I like to look at'em all day :biggrin: ) so you're ALWAYS more than welcome to park next to me..lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

true that my homies will be there repping da DMV!~


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17531344
> *That's not too bad especially for that area...I've hit rooms around 100 or more there...
> *


 :0 well I hope they don't get mad I got like 10 people stayn in my room........kids.........lol I want everyone to come out and stop by to say hi........will be there early I hope the weather is nice........see yall saturday..............


----------



## white link 93




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 18 2010, 10:48 PM~17534552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET FLYER


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 18 2010, 10:15 PM~17534110
> *:0 well I hope  they don't get mad I got like 10 people stayn in my room........kids.........lol I want everyone to come out and stop by to say hi........will be there early I hope the weather is nice........see yall saturday..............
> *


You got it! Have a safe trip


----------



## MB671

Wassup there Patti :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2010, 07:32 PM~17531351
> *LOL....consider it done :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Sup Patti Dukez :biggrin: From the North Pole... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

patti, r we doing obsession this year?


----------



## RULOW




----------



## 68impalatattooman

If anyone has any info on the show saturday.....about the classes and if they are broke down....lmk from what I'm ready and myspace looks more like a mini truckin show......thanks just don't want to pull my car 2 hours and get stuck in a class full of wild cars............lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17542413
> *Wassup there Patti :wave:
> *


*GOOD MORNING MARK!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *

I found some old Maryland pics I'm gonna post up soon, I think you'll love'em


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 19 2010, 06:28 PM~17543400
> *:worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17543593
> *Sup Patti Dukez :biggrin:  From the North Pole... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17546710
> *If anyone has any info on the show saturday.....about the classes and if they are broke down....lmk from what I'm ready and myspace looks more like a mini  truckin show......thanks just don't want to pull my car 2 hours and get stuck in a class full of wild cars............lol
> *


I've been talking to the girl holding the show and Mana...depending on the amount of lowriders that show up it should go like this:

G-body

Luxury (your class  )

Old School (anything below 80's)

No matter what they said they will have at least a couple classes to break up lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17546231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YESSSSSSS.....WE WILL BE THERE!!!! THIS IS AN EVENT NOT TO MISS!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 19 2010, 10:31 PM~17546187
> *patti, r we doing obsession this year?
> *


 :nosad: SERVIN'EM will not be at Obsession Fest this year......we just couldn't work it out  

It's cool tho maybe next year :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2010, 05:43 AM~17549004
> *I've been talking to the girl holding the show and Mana...depending on the amount of lowriders that show up it should go like this:
> 
> G-body
> 
> Luxury (your class  )
> 
> Old School (anything below 80's)
> 
> No matter what they said they will have at least a couple classes to break up lowriders :biggrin:
> *


Ok thanks patti


----------



## MINT'Z

not gonna make it to reserecton ill see you at the next one


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 20 2010, 08:16 AM~17549386
> *not gonna make it to reserecton ill see you at the next one
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :thumbsdown: 

It's cool, come out to the Individuals cookout...that will be a good time for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2010, 01:34 PM~17551282
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   :thumbsdown:
> 
> It's cool, come out to the Individuals cookout...that will be a good time for sure! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i really wanted to go but i have some family bussiness to take care of


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 24 2008, 11:16 PM~11172975
> *DOING SHIT AS WE SPEAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get out dat MRAP


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 20 2010, 01:07 PM~17551528
> *yeah i really wanted to go but i have some family bussiness to take care of
> *


oh man I'm sorry I hope everythings ok..I can understand that for sure..well you're welcome anytime so next year's good too


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 20 2010, 02:47 PM~17552402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's a shiney ass paint job!! Looks good!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I got to get me that camera you have...that thing rocks


----------



## CUZICAN

Sorry to disapoint Patti Cakez but unless somthing changes in my work schedule i won't be making it to Ressurection or Individuals picnic


----------



## WstSideLincoln




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 20 2010, 07:15 PM~17554967
> *Sorry to disapoint Patti Cakez but unless somthing changes in my work schedule i won't be making it to Ressurection or Individuals picnic
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2010, 04:31 PM~17554057
> *Now that's a shiney ass paint job!! Looks good!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I got to get me that camera you have...that thing rocks
> *


THANKS I TRY MY BEST TO KEEP IT SHINEY N YEA THE CAMERA HELPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

CHECK THIS ONE OUT PATTI


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17554967
> *Sorry to disapoint Patti Cakez but unless somthing changes in my work schedule i won't be making it to Ressurection or Individuals picnic
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 20 2010, 08:22 PM~17556835
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS HOMIE.
> *



Yeah and No. I don't wanna miss either event however, that's more money that I will have worked for to dump into the LAC :biggrin: Gotta find a silver linning somewhere.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 21 2010, 01:25 AM~17558463
> *Yeah and No. I don't wanna miss either event however, that's more money that I will have worked for to dump into the LAC  :biggrin: Gotta find a silver linning somewhere.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 20 2010, 09:23 PM~17556072
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS ILL  ...I like the reflection shots especially that one you took a few pages back with the plaque on the paint damn that's tight :thumbsup: 

Keep'em coming!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 21 2010, 12:25 AM~17558463
> *Yeah and No. I don't wanna miss either event however, that's more money that I will have worked for to dump into the LAC  :biggrin: Gotta find a silver linning somewhere.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@May 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17555563
> *
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

you guys down there yet just wondering how the turnout looks


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 21 2010, 06:24 AM~17559969
> *you guys down there yet just wondering how the turnout looks
> *


Naw we don't leave until tomorrow morning...I'm going to bring back plenty of pics..make you feel like you went


----------



## infamous704

:wave: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 21 2010, 04:25 AM~17559864
> *THAT IS ILL  ...I like the reflection shots especially that one you took a few pages back with the plaque on the paint damn that's tight :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep'em coming!!! :biggrin:
> *


I TOOK THIS WITH MY OLD CAMERA


----------



## *83coupe*

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17551282
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   :thumbsdown:
> 
> It's cool, come out to the Individuals cookout...that will be a good time for sure! :biggrin:
> *


I will be there foe sho


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17559974
> *Naw we don't leave until tomorrow morning...I'm going to bring back plenty of pics..make you feel like you went
> *


 :biggrin: i talked to my mom (like im 12 or something ) but she says it would be fine if i came down so im leaving at 4 in the morning to start my drive to doswell


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2010, 04:18 AM~17548977
> *GOOD MORNING MARK!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I found some old Maryland pics I'm gonna post up soon, I think you'll love'em
> *


_still waitng, jk :biggrin: still waitng for sunday, cause its gonna be a fun day. _


----------



## flaked85

IMA SEE YOU MAAS IN A FEW HOURS. :biggrin:


----------



## baldwinc

Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...  It's getting there!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17575976
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

good times again thanks for the shirt Patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@May 23 2010, 05:50 PM~17578845
> *:wave:
> *


Man you guys TORE IT UP yesterday!!!!!! I'm posting some pics now, I didn't get that sick ass 3-wheel party on this camera but you better believe I got it on tape!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DropJaw said they got pictures and when they post'em up I'll make sure everyone knows :thumbsup: That shit was TIGHT!!!!

JUST KLOWNIN, STREET DREAMZ, ISLANDERS TTT ....STRAIGHT UP RIDERS AND I'M PROUD TO KNOW YOU :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(p.s. I love your freaking signature...supa cool :cheesy:  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17579862
> *good times again thanks for the shirt Patti
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY....one more time!!..lol.

Hey thank you, dude I had a blast talking...I think we must have come from the same family that was so funny the stories about your grandmother...loved it...I'm really sorry for your loss I can tell she was a great woman  

I'm going in the garage tomorrow night to look for those emblems too, if I can find'em I'm sending them all your way..if I can't find them I'll get some more for ya  

Glad you liked the shirt...you're awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 09:45 AM~17575976
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE....I have decided that I'm living my dream of owning a sweet 65 vicariously through you...that looks great and sits so pretty!!!!!!

One day I will have one of my own (well at least another one..lol) and when I do...

We are going cruizin  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 23 2010, 03:46 PM~17578260
> *Sup Patti
> *


*OX-ROX* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@May 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17579771
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :biggrin: 

Got some great pics coming up...Mark held it down yesterday...rain and shine!


----------



## andyjor

╭┴┴─────┴┴╮ 
│　　　　　　　　　│＼｜／ 
│　●　　　　　●　│─☆─ 
│○　╰┬┬┬╯　○│／｜＼ 
│　　　╰─╯　　　／ 
╰─┬○────┬○╯
╭━━-灬-╮ ╭━━-∞╮　 .（　 
┃⌒　⌒ ┃ ┃⌒　⌒┃　(の) 
┃┃　┃ ┃ ┃━　━┃ ╱）　 
〇━━━━〇 〇━━━〇 
http://www.cheapwholesale-r.com/


----------



## Patti Dukez

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND...AS ALWAYS THE LOWRIDERS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE HOP AND THEN A SWEET ASS 3 WHEEL SHOW DOWN IN THE PARKING LOT :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I COULDN'T STOP SMILING THE WHOLE WAY HOME..MY FACE STILL HURTS FROM IT..LOL. 

THANK YOU AGAIN TO MARK WITH ISLANDERS C.C., STREET DREAMZ FOR HOSTING THE HOP, 
JUST KLOWNIN FOR COMING IN STRONG (AS ALWAYS :biggrin: ), MINT'Z YOU AND DOWN 2 EARTH CUSTOMS BROUGHT SOME SICK TRUCKS!!

UNTIL THE NEXT TIME!!!!! CAN'T STOP THE MOVEMENT BABY :biggrin:  

LET'S CHECK IT OUT  *

Early Morning 3's  









The Future  

















13 Dribble..lol.



























Mana after taping some graphics all night...still hadn't slept :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

At the show :biggrin: 























































Hahahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Awwww...that ice cream was yummy tho! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you to Laura of Street Dreamz for taking the awesome hop off pics :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 























































:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

This is Dana...










after seeing this...










& this...










then this...










"LET THE BABY WIN!!!!".... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 




























The Winners :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 































































THE CREW :biggrin: 










It was an awesome weekend...INDIVIDUALS COOKOUT NEXT!!!!!

LET'S DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 24 2010, 04:57 AM~17584247
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY....one more time!!..lol.
> 
> Hey thank you, dude I had a blast talking...I think we must have come from the same family that was so funny the stories about your grandmother...loved it...I'm really sorry for your loss I can tell she was a great woman
> 
> I'm going in the garage tomorrow night to look for those emblems too, if I can find'em I'm sending them all your way..if I can't find them I'll get some more for ya
> 
> Glad you liked the shirt...you're awesome :thumbsup:
> *


DITTO


----------



## cutdog1978

nice!!!!! real nice!!!!!!


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Good fun times!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

WUZ UP PATTI HOW YOU BEEN LOOKS LIKE YOU'ALL HAD A GREAT TIME!!! THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

damm sorry i missed it .......owell next time gadget next time


----------



## illholla

looks like yall had a good time at the show


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 24 2010, 02:20 PM~17587330
> *looks like yall had a good time at the show
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z

fun times


----------



## noe_from_texas

Thank You to all the men and women serving our great country, 

noe


----------



## flaked85

I HAD A BLAST YESTERDAY WITH ALL YOU NUKKAS THAT ATTENDED.TTT FOR SERVIN'EM.PATTI I EFFIN LOVE MY TROPHY. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 24 2010, 06:11 AM~17584452
> *nice!!!!! real nice!!!!!!
> *


Thanks man, looking forward to coming back down your way soon..this time we are gonna hit some streets!!

Atlanta Style


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@May 24 2010, 06:58 AM~17584517
> *WUZ UP PATTI HOW YOU BEEN LOOKS LIKE YOU'ALL HAD A GREAT TIME!!! THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Mr. Bounded :cheesy: :biggrin: I appreciate that! We had a blast and the fun times are still to come hope to see your club again soon!!!!

You should come out to the Street Dreamz August 22nd Cookout Hampton VA...you come and we'll make sure every corner will be hit :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 24 2010, 10:10 AM~17585296
> *damm sorry i missed it .......owell next time gadget next time
> *


  :biggrin: ...next time for sure


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@May 24 2010, 06:37 AM~17584484
> *Good fun times!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 24 2010, 02:20 PM~17587330
> *looks like yall had a good time at the show
> *


You need to make some of these northern shows...bring the Monte's out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 24 2010, 06:16 PM~17589746
> *x2
> *


You missed it....come out to the Individuals cookout


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17593012
> *I HAD A BLAST YESTERDAY WITH ALL YOU NUKKAS THAT ATTENDED.TTT FOR SERVIN'EM.PATTI I EFFIN LOVE MY TROPHY. :biggrin:
> *


*THANK YOU DANA!!! *

Man, you had my sides hurting during the bikini contest better than a damn ab workout...LOL!!!!!!!!

I was so happy you got that trophy too...can't wait to see the changes to Goldie..I know she'll be ready to fly again soon  

INDIVIDUALS COOKOUT NEXT :biggrin: Like Mark says "let's keep this thing going!!!"....hell yeah!!! :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

Can't wait


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 25 2010, 06:23 AM~17596308
> *THANK YOU DANA!!!
> 
> Man, you had my sides hurting during the bikini contest better than a damn ab workout...LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was so happy you got that trophy too...can't wait to see the changes to Goldie..I know she'll be ready to fly again soon
> 
> INDIVIDUALS COOKOUT NEXT :biggrin: Like Mark says "let's keep this thing going!!!"....hell yeah!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :nicoderm:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Damn its been a good day :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Great pics Patti


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 25 2010, 04:24 AM~17596311
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow when is this show?? :biggrin: i gotta be their!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe

great topic. our car club is made up of basically all active army. we love the support. thankyou. www.sychotik.com


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hi everyone


----------



## westcoastridin

hola!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 25 2010, 06:12 PM~17601420
> *Great pics Patti
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17601769
> *wow when is this show??  :biggrin: i gotta be their!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Man this is a show not to miss!!...I went last year and it was the sheeet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 09:20 PM~17603463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

It doesn't get any more dangerous than this :wow: 











:biggrin: looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 26 2010, 05:26 AM~17607921
> *It doesn't get any more dangerous than this  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  looks like you guys had a good time
> *


Hahaha I know right?! I love my ride but I don't even trust her that much...knowing the wagon and the relationship we've had it would probably make me a pancake just for the fun of it...lol.

Baghdady :wave: ...man can't wait to hang out with you in June!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 25 2010, 09:29 PM~17603593
> *hola!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

¿cómo está usted? 

(haha!!....watch out now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## 80GRAND

I HAVEN'T CHIMED IN FOR WHILE SO I GUESS I SHOULD SAY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lamanoinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 24 2010, 01:53 AM~17584235
> *Man you guys TORE IT UP yesterday!!!!!! I'm posting some pics now, I didn't get that sick ass 3-wheel party on this camera but you better believe I got it on tape!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DropJaw said they got pictures and when they post'em up I'll make sure everyone knows :thumbsup: That shit was TIGHT!!!!
> 
> JUST KLOWNIN, STREET DREAMZ, ISLANDERS TTT ....STRAIGHT UP RIDERS AND I'M PROUD TO KNOW YOU  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> (p.s. I love your freaking signature...supa cool :cheesy:   )
> *


patty thank you for always showing love....we gonna keep them rides clean for u to get them fly shots...


----------



## lamanoinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 24 2010, 02:30 AM~17584301
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't be mad at that picture...my family represented well..i wish i had made it with my box chevy to put the light show at nite...lol...


----------



## Patti Dukez

Yes they did...big time..missed your ride out there but next time will be great too  

Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Ahh shit Mz Patti dukez is coming to DC!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 05:41 AM~17619333
> *Ahh shit Mz Patti dukez is coming to DC!
> *


You gotz that right!!!!...I'm coming to hit some streets Just Klownin style :h5: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

We will deffinitly be Just Klownin


----------



## baldwinc

Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...

Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats man


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 08:21 AM~17619562
> *We will deffinitly be Just Klownin
> *


that name fits you fools you definetly put on a good show :biggrin:  :run: :run:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 05:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not sure what that means but it sounds good congrats


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17626946
> *not sure what that means but it sounds good congrats
> *


e7 in the air force means he was promoted from technical sergeant to master sergeant. more pay and more responsibilities


----------



## MINT'Z

sweet more money is always good


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*HEY CONGRATULATIONS CHRIS!!!!!!!*

That's great timing with the twins on the way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 27 2010, 09:03 PM~17626925
> *that name fits you fools you definetly put on a good show  :biggrin:    :run:  :run:
> *


Three wheel throw-down :biggrin: 

I can't wait to see Dropjaw's pics....I heard they caught the whole thing :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN CONGRATS TO YA.... MY SON IS IN JROTC AND HE IS THE ONLY FRESHMAN TO GET PROMOTED TO CADETTE SERGENT HE WAS SO HAPPY HIS SMILE WAS FROM EAR TO EAR


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 28 2010, 06:04 AM~17630563
> *HEY MAN CONGRATS TO YA....  MY SON IS IN JROTC AND HE IS THE ONLY FRESHMAN TO GET PROMOTED TO CADETTE SERGENT HE WAS SO HAPPY HIS SMILE WAS FROM EAR TO EAR
> *


That's super cool, congrats to him too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Saw the pic of the ride sitting low...looks better and better everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

hello everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@May 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17631883
> *hello everybody :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 27 2010, 02:17 PM~17623692
> *Well, since this thread started out w/a bit of a Military vibe, I'll post up some Military stuff...
> 
> Promotion results came out today, and I MADE E-7!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WOOOO-HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what's up Homie. Keep climbing that latter :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT'S FRIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 28 2010, 12:29 PM~17632689
> *IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT'S FRIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HEEELLLZZZ YEAAHHH....THAT'S THE JAM RIGHT THERE!!!!

HAPPY WEEKEND CUZICAN I HOPE YOU AND THE FAM HAVE A GREAT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 28 2010, 10:09 AM~17632505
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: back at ya


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*To everyone...

Memorial Day is coming up and I'd like to say from the bottom of my heart that we appreciate all of the great men and women who serve our country...it's an honor what you are doing and it's an honor to know you...

I am very proud of my military friends for without you this life wouldn't be what it is today...

THANK YOU TO OUR SOLDIERS YOU ARE TRULY LOVED AND RESPECTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 28 2010, 04:55 PM~17634838
> *:wave: back at ya
> *


Man, it's been a long time :biggrin: It's always good to hear from you Bounzin!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 28 2010, 02:57 PM~17634847
> *Man, it's been a long time :biggrin: It's always good to hear from you Bounzin!!!
> *


yeah it has i've been enjoying your pics you are posting, looks like y'all are killing it out there and having a good time


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 28 2010, 04:58 PM~17634854
> *yeah it has i've been enjoying your pics you are posting, looks like y'all are killing it out there and having a good time
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks we've been having a blast that's for sure!

I'm looking forward to tearing the streets up out your way...I found some pics you may like..I keep everything but these are some of my favorite :biggrin: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

I KNOW THOSE PICS SAD THING MY GUTS STARTING TO MATCH


----------



## BOUNZIN

so Patti whats the Dukez stand for? always been curious


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17634840
> *To everyone...
> 
> Memorial Day is coming up and I'd like to say from the bottom of my heart that we appreciate all of the great men and women who serve our country...it's an honor what you are doing and it's an honor to know you...
> 
> I am very proud of my military friends for without you this life wouldn't be what it is today...
> 
> THANK YOU TO OUR SOLDIERS YOU ARE TRULY LOVED AND RESPECTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *



Thanks Patti, and to everyone down with servin em. your support does not go unnoticed and is well recognized. i speak on behalf of all the soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines, past and present. Thank you. 



This upcoming weekend, is filled with barbecues, family gatherings, car shows, firework celebrations, monday off most work places for an extended weekend, etc... But don't ever forget the real reason why Memorial Day is so special to America and every person living with in its boundaries. 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/353.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1P4070002.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Have you thanked a service member today, <span style=\'color:blue\'>We will never forget. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE


----------



## cutdog1978

hey patti i found an old pic of my wife from 05 with her 1st lowrider :biggrin: now she's on her 3rd :biggrin: and heres some pics from last weekend carshow. 1st time it been out since the toydrive.


----------



## Mr. 412

Thanks for this topic PATTI ... 
I know it mighta' drifted from it's original intent - but certainly not forgotten! 

For many, Memorial Day brings to mind images of parades and picnics, of barbecues and baseball games. What's sometimes forgotten are the reasons for the holiday: The sacrifices made by American soldiers in times of conflict.
Here's a brief look at how the holiday got its start ...

The first holiday
Originally, the holiday was known as "Decoration Day." It was started by a Civil War general named Gen. John Logan, who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic. General Logan sought a way to help the country come back together after the horrors and divide of the Civil War.

The holiday was first observed on May 30, 1868, and Gen. Logan chose that date for two very important reasons: First, the day did not mark the anniversary of a Civil War battle, and second "flowers would likely be in bloom all over the United States." Indeed, many took flowers to Arlington National Cemetery, an activity that still occurs every year.

An official holiday
This may come as a bit of a surprise, but Memorial Day, despite having been around for over 100 years in one form or another, didn't become an official federal holiday until 1971, when Congress passed the National Holiday Act. This created a three-day weekend at the end of May. Prior to this, different states observed the holiday on different days.

Also worth noting — the "national moment of remembrance." This moment takes place at 3 p.m. local time on Memorial Day and lasts one minute. According to Remember.gov, "the Moment does not replace traditional Memorial Day events; rather it is an act of national unity in which all Americans, alone or with family and friends, honor those who died for our freedom. It will help to reclaim Memorial Day as the sacred and noble holiday it was meant to be. In this shared remembrance, we connect as Americans."

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY & thank you soldiers :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN

BUMP FOR SERVIN'EM AND THE ORIGINAL PURPOSE OF THIS THREAD


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 28 2010, 06:39 AM~17630518
> *Three wheel throw-down :biggrin:
> 
> I can't wait to see Dropjaw's pics....I heard they caught the whole thing :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nice :wow:


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## caprice on dz

I like to take moment to say thank you to the troops for everything they do for our country.



I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"


----------



## baldwinc

[/quote]


Dude- that's a big ass glass!!


----------



## MINT'Z

bangin bumper so hard a tail light fell out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MEMORIAL DAY 2010
MAY GOD REST THEY'RE SOULS,
WE WILL NOT FORGET!!!


















TO ALL OUR FALLEN HEROES, IN THE PAST, TODAY AND FOREVER, THIS DAY IS YOURS
*ALL GAVE SOME AND SOME GAVE ALL- GOD BLESS OUR SERVICE MEMBERS*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 31 2010, 01:04 AM~17651105
> *MEMORIAL DAY 2010
> MAY GOD REST THEY'RE SOULS,
> WE WILL NOT FORGET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL OUR FALLEN HEROES, IN THE PAST, TODAY AND FOREVER, THIS DAY IS YOURS
> ALL GAVE SOME AND SOME GAVE ALL- GOD BLESS OUR SERVICE MEMBERS
> *


_*PICTURES THAT SAY IT ALL....GOD BLESS OUR SOLDIERS BOTH MEN AND WOMEN..ALTHOUGH TODAY IS A DESIGNATED DAY OF HONOR PLEASE KNOW THAT WE ARE THANKFUL EVERYDAY FOR YOUR BRAVERY, STRENGTH, AND COURAGE WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN....

THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DETONATER

Thank you for protecting what we have today, one love!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## baghdady

God Bless our service members. I pray that he keeps all of them safe. A small dedication from me to all.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 31 2010, 07:31 PM~17657957
> *God Bless our service members. I pray that he keeps all of them safe. A small dedication from me to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THIS ONE IS FOR YOU DANNY BOY*


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 31 2010, 10:45 PM~17659077
> *THIS ONE IS FOR YOU DANNY BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks, I will pass that along to all of my boys over here


----------



## RULOW




----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING VA!!!!

I just wanted to give a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our favorite JAMMY JAMZ of STREET DREAMZ!!!

Jammy you one of the best people and downest riders I know...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

>


*Dude- that's a big ass glass!! *
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 28 2010, 06:11 PM~17635446
> *hey patti i found an old pic of my wife from 05 with her 1st lowrider :biggrin:  now she's on her 3rd :biggrin:  and heres some pics from last weekend carshow. 1st time it been out since the toydrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you have a cool wife!!!!! She's a true rider...you snagged a great one Chris!!!

Love the pics too!! They look great :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 02:57 PM~17641863
> *I like to take  moment to say thank you to the troops for everything they do for our country.
> I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Phil you did a great job with that...go ahead and get started on a wagon now..you know you want too  

J/K...but that looks awesome :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 30 2010, 02:09 PM~17647263
> *bangin bumper so hard a tail light fell out
> *


bangin bumper + taillights fall out= Hellz yeah


----------



## drunken86

wut up east coast


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@May 31 2010, 09:41 PM~17659894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 1 2010, 06:24 AM~17661854
> *GOOD MORNING VA!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to give a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our favorite JAMMY JAMZ of STREET DREAMZ!!!
> 
> Jammy you one of the best people and downest riders I know...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Happy Birthday Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS GOT SOME NEW INFO...

Check the Info Center for hotel info  *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

TTTM= To The Time Machine


----------



## Patti Dukez

Trying to find some hotels for the Individuals Cookout in June...looking to cruise and kick it the night before..should have them up soon if anyone is down...

Let's do it :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

:0 what area u looking in?


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 2 2010, 02:36 AM~17672314
> *GOOD MORNING RIDERS GOT SOME NEW INFO...
> 
> Check the Info Center for hotel info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goin to have to be there the night before do some ridin and shit


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 1 2010, 03:24 AM~17661854
> *GOOD MORNING VA!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to give a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our favorite JAMMY JAMZ of STREET DREAMZ!!!
> 
> Jammy you one of the best people and downest riders I know...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy birthday man


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 28 2010, 10:09 AM~17632505
> *wut it dew patti dukez
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## 80GRAND

ANDREW'S CUTTY IS DOIN THE DAMM THING....


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2010, 04:28 AM~17433009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing it big


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:09 PM~17679164
> *WHATS UP PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that cutty


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679213
> *ANDREW'S CUTTY IS DOIN THE DAMM THING....
> *


indeed


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679213
> *ANDREW'S CUTTY IS DOIN THE DAMM THING....
> *


indeed :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

BANN THE NEW GUY FOR DOUBLE POST













HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17679164
> *WHATS UP PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GOOD MORNING *:biggrin: 

That's awesome :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17678545
> *goin to have to be there the night before do some ridin and shit
> *


That's a definite! Wouldn't be right unless we did it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 2 2010, 06:04 PM~17677527
> *:0  what area u looking in?
> *


Fairfax VA...I think


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 2 2010, 09:51 PM~17679560
> *indeed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mornin 80Grand


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, IMPALA JOHN



:wave:


----------



## VA CHEVY

afternoon Servin'em Krew! :thumbsup:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 2 2010, 06:17 PM~17678644
> *happy birthday man
> *


thanks buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 2 2010, 07:54 PM~17679598
> *BANN THE NEW GUY FOR DOUBLE POST
> HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


im just tryn to get my post stats up playa and that double shit works 








hahahahahahahahhahaha :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

damn no one on again


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 3 2010, 04:55 PM~17686750
> *im just tryn to get my post stats up playa and that double shit works
> hahahahahahahahhahaha :biggrin:
> *


that works lol


----------



## DUVAL

TTT GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 3 2010, 03:47 PM~17687672
> *that works lol
> *


someone who gets it how u feel now 80 grand










HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :420: :drama:


----------



## 80GRAND

i feel tired and somtimes when i forget to take my meds i feel crazy


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 4 2010, 07:52 AM~17693576
> *i feel tired and somtimes when i forget to take my meds i feel crazy
> *


 hno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 3 2010, 06:25 PM~17688033
> *TTT GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS
> *


I would like to bump this post...it's a good one :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 4 2010, 05:52 AM~17693576
> *i feel tired and somtimes when i forget to take my meds i feel crazy
> *


i hear u dawgy


----------



## drunken86

wut up everybody


----------



## Big Russ

wut it iz?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup


----------



## CUZICAN

What up Late Crew!!


----------



## MB671

*Hafa Adai</span> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Patty :wave: hows the projects coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17704677
> *GOOD MORNING MARK :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> Missed the call hit you up today :cheesy: I'm still working on it but hopefully I'll have some big progress on it here soon :biggrin:
> 
> How's everything been going on your end?? :biggrin:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 4 2010, 11:33 PM~17700039
> *What up Late Crew!!
> *


YAYEEYAEEEEE!!! How's that caddy coming?? Did you take it under after the cookout or are you still cruzin it on these nice days?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 4 2010, 08:31 PM~17698826
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:boink: :run: :boink: :run: :boink: :run: :sprint:


----------



## drunken86

just wanted 2 say wut up street dreamz servinem and everybody else


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 6 2010, 02:53 PM~17709242
> *just wanted 2 say wut up street dreamz servinem and everybody else
> *


WASSSUUPPPP :biggrin: 

Got some pics from today about to post'em up :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 6 2010, 03:28 PM~17710065
> *WASSSUUPPPP :biggrin:
> 
> Got some pics from today about to post'em up :biggrin:
> *


just chillin cant wait 4 pics


----------



## MINT'Z

yeah for real where da pics yo


----------



## WstSideLincoln

bump


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 6 2010, 04:19 AM~17707487
> *GOOD MORNING MARK  :wave: :biggrin: </span>
> 
> Missed the call hit you up today :cheesy: I'm still working on it but hopefully I'll have some big progress on it here soon :biggrin:
> 
> How's everything been going on your end?? :biggrin:
> *




Hafa Adai
Just stupid busy with work. Had stupid brake problems this weekend with the truck. No biggie, I just have to wait till Tuesday until I can get a <span style=\'color:green\'>stupid new master cylinder. 
It would be kool to have You and Servin'em up here in Columbia. I'll hit You up tommorrow with some details...


----------



## OnQuest

Props to this thread and those still serving... 


Desert shield/storm veteran here. Served in 20th engineer brigade FT Bragg. 362nd engineers. (30th engineer battalion) 62 echo Heavy construction equipment operator. 
Joined in july 88 and got out in november of 91 with a reduction in forces honorable discharge. That was back when they actually let people out early or on time.. nowadays i hear they dont let you guys out when it comes your ETS date... 


Mike Jansen
Butuan, Agusan Del Norte, Philippines.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by OnQuest_@Jun 7 2010, 12:22 AM~17713400
> *Props to this thread and those still serving...
> Desert shield/storm veteran here. Served in 20th engineer brigade FT Bragg. 362nd engineers. (30th engineer battalion)  62 echo Heavy construction equipment operator.
> Joined in july 88 and got out in november of 91 with a reduction in forces honorable discharge.  That was back when they actually let people out early or on time.. nowadays i hear they dont let you guys out when it comes your ETS date...
> Mike Jansen
> Butuan, Agusan Del Norte, Philippines.
> *


We appreciate you, thank you for stopping by and telling your story :biggrin: 

Welcome anytime


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17711553
> *Hafa Adai
> Just stupid busy with work. Had stupid brake problems this weekend with the truck. No biggie, I just have to wait till Tuesday until I can get a stupid new master cylinder.
> It would be kool to have You and Servin'em up here in Columbia. I'll hit You up tommorrow with some details...
> *


Dude! Brake problems are stupid..lol. Glad you got that covered...you always make things just sound so easy :biggrin: 

I hope we can make it I'm gonna do my best you can believe that! :biggrin: I'll hit you up tonight :biggrin: 

Let's ride :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Normally I post up shows but yesterday was so awesome I just gotta share...

Have you ever woke up and just wanted to punch faces ALL DAY...well that's exactly what I did...let's check it out  

First I started by waking my dog up..









Then I headed out to the beach where I met up with my kick ass friend Susan and her son for his birthday :biggrin: 









We made a SERVIN'EM turtle..


















Then of course....I punched it. 









It was beautiful out there..


















But I had to leave so I punched them both good-bye and headed for the junkyard..


----------



## Patti Dukez

So then I hooked up with Mana, Jammy Jamz, and Mana's brother at the "Yard of Junk" for some parts and punching action  














































This is what Mana thought of my "punch day"...









But I didn't give a shit...he can get it too :angry:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jun 7 2010, 01:43 AM~17714325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I post up shows but yesterday was so awesome I just gotta share...
> 
> Have you ever woke up and just wanted to punch faces ALL DAY...well that's exactly what I did...let's check it out
> 
> First I started by waking my dog up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I headed out to the beach where I met up with my kick ass friend Susan and her son for his birthday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made a SERVIN'EM turtle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course....I punched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was beautiful out there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to leave so I punched them both good-bye and headed for the junkyard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 01:47 AM~17714336
> *So then I hooked up with Mana, Jammy Jamz, and Mana's brother at the "Yard of Junk" for some parts and punching action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Mana thought of my "punch day"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't give a shit...he can get it too :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LORD HAVE MERCY PATTI. YOUR SO DAMN ABUSIVE. I MEAN THE PEOPLE SURE THEY DESERVE IT BUT THE DOG PATTI.......................... THE DOG ? JUST LOOK AT HER FACE, SHE'S ALL CADDYWOMPAS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

We swung by Mike's crib to just kick-it.....literally.




































Again, it was time to go..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 7 2010, 03:48 AM~17714338
> *LORD HAVE MERCY PATTI. YOUR SO DAMN ABUSIVE. I MEAN THE PEOPLE SURE THEY DESERVE IT BUT THE DOG PATTI.......................... THE DOG ? JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE, HE'S ALL CADDYWOMPAS :biggrin:
> *


LOL....it's ok...she's used to it...punches to the face all day :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 01:53 AM~17714347
> *LOL....it's ok...she's used to it...punches to the face all day :biggrin:
> *



Bought this just to wear when Im around you :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Finally we met up with that famous foolio Jamie...



























He wanted to get in on a little punching too...  









Unfortunately that was the end of my punch day right there with Mana servin' out the last kick ass punch for the camera...it was a great fricken day for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 7 2010, 03:57 AM~17714351
> *Bought this just to wear when Im around you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

nice story hahaha


----------



## 80GRAND

YOYOYO WHAT UP PATTI ? I THINK YOU SHOULD STOP PUNCHING PEOPLE IT'S NOT VERY NICE.....MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE A DVD CALLED PUNCHIN'EM


----------



## Kurupt64

JUST CHECKIN IN WHATS GOOD PATTI 
"GOOD TIMES"


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 01:43 AM~17714325
> *Normally I post up shows but yesterday was so awesome I just gotta share...
> 
> Have you ever woke up and just wanted to punch faces ALL DAY...well that's exactly what I did...let's check it out
> 
> First I started by waking my dog up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I headed out to the beach where I met up with my kick ass friend Susan and her son for his birthday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made a SERVIN'EM turtle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course....I punched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was beautiful out there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had to leave so I punched them both good-bye and headed for the junkyard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


snappin checks and cashin checks servinem style i see




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 7 2010, 03:33 PM~17719383
> *snappin checks and cashin checks servinem style i see
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i meant snappin necks and cashin checks servinem style i see sorry but shit is funny anyway and yes 80 grand i double posted again 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drunken86

:twak: uffin: :machinegun:  :angel: :werd: :loco: :boink:


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti ...

I can't stop :roflmao: which is making me feel like my face is stuck like :biggrin: which would then make me  then it would make me :angry: which then would make me :ugh: & then finally ....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti - your day was certainly an eventful one ... 
I hate to admit it but I had a run in with people of your kind one day & unfortunately
it was caught by another photographer while I was trying to shoot ... but the lights got 
turned out on me a little early ...

Here's the pic that was caught of me with my run in with your kind :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr. 412

Yo !!!

Yinz gotta see this shit if you ain't already!

Watch it through to; as it will tell you more about what you jus' seen ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 7 2010, 05:41 PM~17719462
> *i meant snappin necks and cashin checks servinem style i see sorry but shit is funny anyway and yes 80 grand i double posted again
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha....got it right both times...it's what I do


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 7 2010, 06:12 PM~17719727
> *Patti ...
> 
> I can't stop  :roflmao: which is making me feel like my face is stuck like  :biggrin: which would then make me   then it would make me  :angry: which then would make me  :ugh: & then finally ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 6 2010, 09:12 PM~17711553
> *Hafa Adai
> Just stupid busy with work. Had stupid brake problems this weekend with the truck. No biggie, I just have to wait till Tuesday until I can get a stupid new master cylinder.
> It would be kool to have You and Servin'em up here in Columbia. I'll hit You up tommorrow with some details...
> *


*Mark! Looks like I'll be there Saturday :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Let's see who'd like to ride!!!!!!!! Let's do this calling all riders, 
it's gonna be a great day  *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 7 2010, 08:21 AM~17714869
> *YOYOYO WHAT UP PATTI ? I THINK YOU SHOULD STOP PUNCHING PEOPLE IT'S NOT VERY NICE.....MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE A DVD CALLED PUNCHIN'EM
> *


I likey


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Jun 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17717993
> *JUST CHECKIN IN WHATS GOOD PATTI
> "GOOD TIMES"
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jun 7 2010, 06:57 PM~17720588-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark! Looks like I'll be there Saturday :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's see who'd like to ride!!!!!!!! Let's do this calling all riders,
> it's gonna be a great day  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MB671_@Jun 7 2010, 07:38 PM~17720944
> *There is a section in front of the main entrance that i have request for considering its the most leveled section. The plan is to group all the Lowriders in the lower section where if you wanted to hit your switch you could. Coolers are welcomed as far as outside food. snacks and sandwiches...
> *


----------



## MB671

ill hit you up in the am with some info...


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17720588
> *Mark! Looks like I'll be there Saturday :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's see who'd like to ride!!!!!!!! Let's do this calling all riders,
> it's gonna be a great day
> *


god willing ill be there


i know im bout tired of missin shows


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by OnQuest_@Jun 6 2010, 10:22 PM~17713400
> *Props to this thread and those still serving...
> Desert shield/storm veteran here. Served in 20th engineer brigade FT Bragg. 362nd engineers. (30th engineer battalion)  62 echo Heavy construction equipment operator.
> Joined in july 88 and got out in november of 91 with a reduction in forces honorable discharge.  That was back when they actually let people out early or on time.. nowadays i hear they dont let you guys out when it comes your ETS date...
> Mike Jansen
> Butuan, Agusan Del Norte, Philippines.
> *


props to you and all others serving


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17720558
> *Hahaha....got it right both times...it's what I do
> *


i see that just dont punch me please im to lazy to :sprint: so ill try this :worship: or
:tears: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17720588
> *Mark! Looks like I'll be there Saturday :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's see who'd like to ride!!!!!!!! Let's do this calling all riders,
> it's gonna be a great day
> *


I get off work at 2am, but if I gotta get up a 6 to clean up the car I'm still coming


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17721677
> *i see that just dont punch me please im to lazy to :sprint: so ill try this :worship: or
> :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:  

(don't worry punches to the face are a term of endearment here at Servin'em  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 8 2010, 05:14 AM~17725106
> *I get off work at 2am, but if I gotta get up a 6 to clean up the car I'm still coming
> *


*NOW THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!! * You're a true rider Phil :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2010, 07:09 AM~17725176
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!  You're a true rider Phil :biggrin:
> *


like I've said in the past, my rides a tired daily not a show stopper, I just wanna get out and hang with some great peoples


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 8 2010, 06:13 AM~17725181
> *like I've said in the past, my rides a tired daily not a show stopper, I just wanna get out and hang with some great peoples
> *


That's what it's all about anyways :biggrin: 

Plus, I like your ride...I think it's cool


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 PM~17721093
> *ill hit you up in the am with some info...
> *


Mark you must be a popular dude...your PM box is full :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up riders :biggrin: Just hung up with Mark from Islanders C.C. and it looks like the show this weekend at Lincoln Tech is gonna be awesome :biggrin: 

All riders welcome let's show this show what's up...if you're not there you're square..

*LINCOLN TECH
9325 SNOWDEN RIVER PARKWAY
COLUMBIA MD  *

Mark said the earlier the rides get there the better...he'll be there at 9am and the gates open for spectators around 11am  

Let's do this :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

haha...my bad the show is Saturday June 12th...by the way


----------



## BOUNZIN

Punches to the face huh, the east coast is getting violent


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 8 2010, 04:45 PM~17729647
> *Punches to the face huh, the east coast is getting violent
> *


Soft punches...like arms with little pillows attached to the ends of them is what it feels like...lol.

_*BOUNZIN*_..wassshappinnenn :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2010, 02:57 PM~17729743
> *Soft punches...like arms with little pillows attached to the ends of them is what it feels like...lol.
> 
> BOUNZIN..wassshappinnenn :biggrin:
> *


nothing much just working out here, so i finally fiqured out what the dukez means :biggrin: 
starting the first phase of the rebirth of the MC


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2010, 04:09 AM~17725172
> *:biggrin:
> 
> (don't worry punches to the face are a term of endearment here at Servin'em  )
> *


ight that works ninja patti :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

punch to face :sprint:


----------



## 80GRAND

HERE YOU PATTI SOME PICS FOR YOU A BLURY BUT THERE FROM MY CELL PHONE MY HOIME JOE (DRUNKIN 86) AND I HIT SOME STREETS TONIGHT


----------



## 80GRAND

AND I THINK IT WAS YOU PATTI THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO SEE MY REGAL ON 3 WELL HERE IT IS


AND HERE'S JOE'S CAPRICE


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17732293
> *AND I THINK IT WAS YOU PATTI THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO SEE MY REGAL ON 3 WELL HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S JOE'S CAPRICE
> 
> *


that was nothin but good times my ninja


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17732477
> *that was nothin but good times my ninja
> *


What up Joe


----------



## Patti Dukez

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*YEAH!!! Lovin the pics and the video...you guys are holding it down up there!!! Hope to see you both this weekend!!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17732293
> *AND I THINK IT WAS YOU PATTI THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO SEE MY REGAL ON 3 WELL HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> AND HERE'S JOE'S CAPRICE
> 
> *


Dude I freaking love it!!!! Both of you look like you were straight hauling ass too...lol....awesome :biggrin: 

The Speedy Three Crew


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 9 2010, 12:24 AM~17734163
> *What up Joe
> *


*What's up Cuzican *:biggrin: You rolling out to kick it with us this weekend????

You know you want too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17729836
> *nothing much just working out here, so i finally fiqured out what the dukez means  :biggrin:
> starting the first phase of the rebirth of the MC*


Can't wait to see that :biggrin: 

Haha...put up your Dukez


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2010, 04:58 AM~17735180
> *Dude I freaking love it!!!! Both of you look like you were straight hauling ass too...lol....awesome :biggrin:
> 
> The Speedy Three Crew
> *


I DON'T KNOW HOW FAST JOE WAS GOING BUT I KNOW I WAS MASHIN GAS AND ALMOST TOOK THE CURB OUT AT ABOUT 45 MPH........ FUK IT IT WAS FUN


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17734163
> *What up Joe
> *


not much here just actin a straight ass wut is up wit u


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

was krackin Ms DUkeZ


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 03:53 AM~17714347
> *LOL....it's ok...she's used to it...punches to the face all day :biggrin:
> *


PATTIE WUT SHOW IS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND,,,,,,,,,,ENLIGHTEN ME PLEASE.,,,,HIT ME UP ON LOWYALTY TOPIC SO MY NINJAS WILL SEE IT PLEASE,,,,,,OH YEAH,,,,HOW DA HELL R YA MA DUKEZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jun 9 2010, 09:42 AM~17736162
> *PATTIE WUT SHOW IS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND,,,,,,,,,,ENLIGHTEN ME PLEASE.,,,,HIT ME UP ON LOWYALTY TOPIC SO MY NINJAS WILL SEE IT PLEASE,,,,,,OH YEAH,,,,HOW DA HELL R YA MA DUKEZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: 

Got a show in MD :biggrin: I'll post it up for sure  

Are you all coming out to the Individuals Cookout...I got the hotel info I'm getting ready to put out tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Jun 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17735633
> *was krackin Ms DUkeZ
> *


_*KADDI KING :biggrin: *_


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2010, 09:55 AM~17737227
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> 
> Got a show in MD :biggrin: I'll post it up for sure
> 
> Are you all coming out to the Individuals Cookout...I got the hotel info I'm getting ready to put out tonight :biggrin:
> *


Patti u gotta watch out some of the things you type :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 9 2010, 12:31 PM~17737516
> *Patti u gotta watch out some of the things you type  :0
> *


*OH SHIT!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I meant to say "I'mma put it up tonight"...damn that's funny though, you're right I'm glad that wasn't an Offtopic accident :0 hno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2010, 10:50 AM~17737717
> *OH SHIT!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I meant to say "I'mma put it up tonight"...damn that's funny though, you're right I'm glad that wasn't an Offtopic accident :0  hno:
> *


u know us off topicers and the way we think :biggrin: i was getting ready to buy a ticket to fly out there before tonight ended :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 7 2010, 04:47 AM~17714336
> *So then I hooked up with Mana, Jammy Jamz, and Mana's brother at the "Yard of Junk" for some parts and punching action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Mana thought of my "punch day"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't give a shit...he can get it too :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY WHERE WAS OUR PHONE CALL :dunno:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jun 9 2010, 12:55 PM~17737227-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> 
> Got a show in MD :biggrin: I'll post it up for sure
> 
> Are you all coming out to the Individuals Cookout...I got the hotel info I'm getting ready to put out tonight :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOUNZIN_@Jun 9 2010, 01:31 PM~17737516
> *Patti u gotta watch out some of the things you type  :0
> *



X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## RULOW




----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2010, 12:55 PM~17737234
> *KADDI KING :biggrin:
> *



lol whats going on


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 9 2010, 12:56 PM~17737798
> *u know us off topicers and the way we think :biggrin: i was getting ready to buy a ticket to fly out there before tonight ended :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 9 2010, 01:03 PM~17737867
> *HEY WHERE WAS OUR PHONE CALL  :dunno:
> *


Oh sheet! I was so busy punching faces I forgot about our field trip...well we will just have to plan another one  

:h5:


----------



## milkbone

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, Patti Dukez

WUZ CRACKIN SISTA PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 04:47 AM~17746574
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, Patti Dukez
> 
> WUZ CRACKIN SISTA PATTI
> *


MORNING WAYNE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/INDIVIDUALS%202010/INDIVIDUALSCOOKOUTFLYER1FOR2010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



Ok so check it out we are riding in June 19th to stay at the:

Breezway Motel 
10829 Fairfax Boulevard
Fairfax, VA 22030
(703) 591-8450‎

Rooms run about $69.00 plus tax  

A great night of riding with the INDIVIDUALS taking us on a tour of their streets then back to the hotel where we will be celebrating THOMAS w/ JUST KLOWNIN's birthday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 10 2010, 06:15 AM~17746632
> *MORNING WAYNE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




IT IS A GOOD MORNING... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 09:11 AM~17747294
> *IT IS A GOOD MORNING... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AGREED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

wish I could make it but my ass boss won't let me take off since a drive just quit, on a side note, I just put the two bars on the ride and looking forward to saturday


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 10 2010, 04:29 AM~17746659
> *<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/INDIVIDUALS%202010/INDIVIDUALSCOOKOUTFLYER1FOR2010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Ok so check it out we are riding in June 19th to stay at the:
> 
> Breezway Motel
> 10829 Fairfax Boulevard
> Fairfax, VA 22030
> (703) 591-8450‎
> 
> Rooms run about $69.00 plus tax
> 
> A great night of riding with the INDIVIDUALS taking us on a tour of their streets then back to the hotel where we will be celebrating THOMAS w/ JUST KLOWNIN's birthday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Aww shit y'all gonna be on our block!


----------



## BOUNZIN

afternoon yall


----------



## WstSideLincoln




----------



## baldwinc

Sup everybody!


----------



## flaked85

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Jun 11 2010, 04:41 AM~17757259
> *Sup everybody!
> *


DUDE!!!! How's my 65? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 11 2010, 06:09 AM~17757439
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DANA DANE :biggrin: 

You coming out this weekend to have a little fun for a few hours?? 

Let's kick it....literally!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 10 2010, 02:23 PM~17749862
> *Aww shit y'all gonna be on our block!
> *


_*JEEEAAAAHHHHHHHH WE ARE :cheesy: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 10 2010, 03:07 PM~17750252
> *afternoon yall
> *


morning


----------



## Patti Dukez

Gonna be a great day.....let's rock it :biggrin: 

Going to get my engine stand from Harbor Frieght and it's back to work on the shaggin waggin...TTT foe life!!!!!!!!!

:h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 11 2010, 07:29 AM~17757475
> *DANA DANE :biggrin:
> 
> You coming out this weekend to have a little fun for a few hours??
> 
> Let's kick it....literally!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



YEAH IMA HIT UP A SHOW IN COLUMBIA,MD SATURDAY FOR A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jun 11 2010, 05:24 PM~17762025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*I need to announce a change to the hotel we are staying at for the INDIVIDUALS Cookout June 20, 2010.. 

Thanks to Jessica from Just Klownin we got word that the Breezeway Motel may be a rough spot to stay (crack heads, etc.) so she hooked it up and found us the:


Stafford Motor Lodge
300 West Broad Street 
Falls Church , VA 22046
(703) 534-4660 

Its around the same price and a lot safer..I apologize for the inconvenience but hey….sallgood :biggrin:  *_


----------



## caprice on dz

just wanted to say whats up, I'm off to sleep, up at 6:30 to wash the ride, see you in Columbia


----------



## CUZICAN

:wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

Ms. D. I hope you have a safe trip back to VA, hopefully traffic will be better


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 11 2010, 04:13 PM~17762441
> *I need to announce a change to the hotel we are staying at for the INDIVIDUALS Cookout June 20, 2010..
> 
> Thanks to Jessica from Just Klownin we got word that the Breezeway Motel may be a rough spot to stay (crack heads, etc.) so she hooked it up and found us the:
> 
> 
> Stafford Motor Lodge
> 300 West Broad Street
> Falls Church , VA 22046
> (703) 534-4660
> 
> Its around the same price and a lot safer..I apologize for the inconvenience but hey….sallgood :biggrin:
> *


shit with the crack heads you guys and gals would of had the cleanest rides at the show. give 20 bucks and they would of cleaned your rides all night long :biggrin: getting ready for the drive in's(Duke's) tonight plan on taking ton's of pics since i aint bringing the ride


----------



## mr.casper

today at lincoln tech car show columbia md!
STREET NATIONZ WAS IN DA HOUSE LIKE AWAYS!


----------



## MB671

Thanks for coming thru today Patty, always a pleasure hangin out with you... :h5: 
SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17770371
> *Thanks for coming thru today Patty, always a pleasure hangin out with you... :h5:
> SERVIN'EM TTT
> *


X2


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17770371
> *Thanks for coming thru today Patty, always a pleasure hangin out with you... :h5:
> THANKS MARK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/i]
> 
> I had a great time and it was worth the traffic *


----------



## Patti Dukez

Awesome pics Casper!!! That was super cool of you to come out...hope you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 12 2010, 03:57 PM~17768632
> *Ms. D. I hope you have a safe trip back to VA, hopefully traffic will be better
> *


Thanks Phil!!!! Next time I'm looking forward to seeing that model..but you're right it probably would've melted out there hno: :biggrin: 

Sad we won't see ya next weekend but I'll take plenty of pics make you feel like you went


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up! I got some kickass pics from the Lincoln Show in Columbia MD..thank you to Mark for having me out....it was a good day...tow bills and traffic can't get any better than that!!!...lol :biggrin: 

*Had a great time :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 



























I wanted to jump in this and get it up to 88 miles per hour so bad...


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

*Mark from Islanders C.C. held it down!!!!!!! *

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Goot this pic's for you :biggrin: 


















Got some street shots on the way home..it was a really nice ride  





































*ON TO THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 12 2010, 04:49 PM~17768917
> *shit with the crack heads you guys and gals would of had the cleanest rides at the show. give 20 bucks and they would of cleaned your rides all night long :biggrin: getting ready for the drive in's(Duke's) tonight plan on taking ton's of pics since i aint bringing the ride
> *


hahaha....you're probably right!!! 

Post some pics of that drive-in :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## mr.casper

loving them pics patty!


----------



## drunken86

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## biggboy

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REGAL81

whats up patti hows everything


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 14 2010, 01:58 AM~17779919
> *Mark from Islanders C.C. held it down!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMIT, MARK STRAIGHT PUTTIN DOWN, ISLANDERS FOR LIFE BABYBAYBAY


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 14 2010, 05:37 PM~17785778
> *DAMMMMMMMMMIT, MARK STRAIGHT PUTTIN DOWN, ISLANDERS FOR LIFE BABYBAYBAY
> *


MARK ONE COOL CRAZY DOWN TO RIDE DUDE!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DAMN BABY GOT *BACK*, OH AND BIKES............... :cheesy: 

GOTTA YA CASPER


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2010, 05:42 PM~17785824
> *DAMN BABY GOT BACK, OH AND BIKES............... :cheesy:
> 
> GOTTA YA CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 14 2010, 12:01 PM~17781911
> *loving them pics patty!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2010, 07:42 PM~17785824
> *DAMN BABY GOT BACK, OH AND BIKES............... :cheesy:
> 
> GOTTA YA CASPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 14 2010, 06:34 PM~17785234
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*Hello Islanders C.C. :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17785778
> *DAMMMMMMMMMIT, MARK STRAIGHT PUTTIN DOWN, ISLANDERS FOR LIFE BABYBAYBAY
> *


MARK IS AN AWESOME DUDE, FRIEND, AND EXTENDED FAMILY MEMBER TO ME :biggrin:  

GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR HIM AND ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 PM~17785281
> *whats up patti hows everything
> *


It's good! Just so busy upgrading everything..I was sitting in the middle of my office last night with nothing but wires everywhere...got a new computer :cheesy: ..it's only getting better from here :biggrin: 

Looking forward to kicking out this next dvd...hopefully it'll be like magic


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## lamanoinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 14 2010, 03:00 AM~17779926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope the truck is alright. i like seeing that truck everywhere, it reminds me i'm everywhere....


----------



## lamanoinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 15 2010, 04:17 AM~17791030
> *It's good! Just so busy upgrading everything..I was sitting in the middle of my office last night with nothing but wires everywhere...got a new computer :cheesy: ..it's only getting better from here :biggrin:
> 
> Looking forward to kicking out this next dvd...hopefully it'll be like magic
> *


oh oh!!!! don't tell me u got u a macbook!!!!!! them things fly, i want one my self...


----------



## GOOT

Goot this pic's for you :biggrin: 









Hey Patti,Great pics girl!!!! You know I love the bugs. :biggrin:


----------



## ncoutlaw

big thanx to patti and mark for leting me chill with them for the lil time i was there.big thanx mark for the info you gave .


----------



## MINT'Z

BUMP!!!


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jun 14 2010, 02:58 AM~17779919-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark from Islanders C.C. held it down!!!!!!! *
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jun 14 2010, 03:00 AM~17779926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAY TO PUT IT DOWN BRO 

YOU DID IT BIG OUT HERE IN GUAM AND NOW YOUR DOIN IT BIG ON THE EAST COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

sup wit it


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC




----------



## Guest

:drama:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jun 15 2010, 04:12 PM~17794896
> *Goot this pic's for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Patti,Great pics girl!!!!  You know I love the bugs. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Jun 15 2010, 08:47 PM~17797362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha..I like that right there  

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 15 2010, 08:43 PM~17797323
> *sup wit it
> *


See you this weekend...or not :ninja: :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@Jun 15 2010, 09:24 AM~17791631
> *oh oh!!!! don't tell me u got u a macbook!!!!!! them things fly, i want one my self...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ncoutlaw_@Jun 15 2010, 04:17 PM~17794932
> *big thanx to patti and mark for leting me chill with them for the lil time i was there.big thanx mark for the info you gave .
> *


Mark's one cool dude


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 15 2010, 05:27 PM~17795514
> *BUMP!!!
> *


HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CARS SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul

*UP FOR SALE IS USED 100 SPOKE 5 14X7 WHEELS & 2 GOOD USED 175/70/14 HANDKOOK
GOOD SHAPE.. SOME RUST ARE ON THE SPOKE..
CONTACT ME ROOSTER 704-509-5479 NO TEXT*


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 16 2010, 03:07 AM~17801729
> *See you this weekend...or not :ninja:  :0
> *


trust me u will with my christy ally caprice :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jun 16 2010, 06:15 PM~17807088
> *trust me u will with my christy ally caprice  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 14 2010, 06:14 AM~17486940
> *LOVE'EM :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Steel I'm gonna tell you like this....
> 
> You have my blessing if you wanna blow this topic up with your pictures any damn day you want because we freakin love'em...
> 
> *



Hey remember when you said this :biggrin: 
Well I'm gonna do that real quick with a lil CAROLINA LOVE

Welp I took the old lady to North Carolina to get away for a few & wanted to share 
their beauty !!!

GOD was showing off a lil at 5am































Here's a storm that showed up last night ...


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 15 2010, 05:12 AM~17791020
> *MARK IS AN AWESOME DUDE, FRIEND, AND EXTENDED FAMILY MEMBER TO ME :biggrin:
> 
> GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR HIM AND ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> *


_WE LOVE YOU TOO PATTI..._ :cheesy:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 15 2010, 05:17 AM~17791030
> *It's good! Just so busy upgrading everything..I was sitting in the middle of my office last night with nothing but wires everywhere...got a new computer :cheesy: ..it's only getting better from here :biggrin:
> 
> Looking forward to kicking out this next dvd...hopefully it'll be like magic
> *


abra cadabra, *BAMM!* its already a hit :wow:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@Jun 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17791615
> *i hope the truck is alright. i like seeing that truck everywhere, it reminds me i'm everywhere....
> *


If the parts come thru tommorrow, It will be in VA. this Sunday. I'm gonna remember that, when im ready to throw down a little something.


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by ncoutlaw_@Jun 15 2010, 03:17 PM~17794932
> *big thanx to patti and mark for leting me chill with them for the lil time i was there.big thanx mark for the info you gave .
> *


Anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 15 2010, 04:27 PM~17795514
> *BUMP!!!
> *


BP :thumbsdown:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 15 2010, 05:36 PM~17796203
> *WAY TO PUT IT DOWN BRO
> 
> YOU DID IT BIG OUT HERE IN GUAM AND NOW YOUR DOIN IT BIG ON THE EAST COAST  :thumbsup:
> *


Hafa Adai FAM! Its just like Paseo on Friday Nights to me, the drive is just further than Im used to. Im just tryin to have as much fun as I possibly can before the cold creeps in again. 
How's them Servin'em DVD's :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 17 2010, 11:07 PM~17819672
> *Hafa Adai FAM! Its just like Paseo on Friday Nights to me, the drive is just further than Im used to. Im just tryin to have as much fun as I possibly can before the cold creeps in again.
> How's them Servin'em DVD's :thumbsup:
> *


ahh dont talk about cold man its to early for that


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

:wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 17 2010, 02:13 PM~17817077
> *Hey remember when you said this  :biggrin:
> Well I'm gonna do that real quick with a lil CAROLINA LOVE
> 
> Welp I took the old lady to North Carolina to get away for a few & wanted to share
> their beauty !!!
> 
> GOD was showing off a lil at 5am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a storm that showed up last night ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Shot's Homie. Nature Shots are some of the best shots there are


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*









YEAAAAHHHH THEN TOMORROW BIG I GRILL AND CHILL..GONNA BE A GREAT WEEKEND :biggrin: 










We will all be up at the:

Stafford Motor Lodge

300 West Broad Street 

Falls Church , VA 22046

(703) 534-4660

tonight!!!! I'll be pulling in around 9pm myself but I think the rest of the crew will be there earlier...can't wait to kick it!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THOMAS WITH JUST KLOWNIN TODAY TOO!!!!!!! YOU ARE ONE AWESOME RIDER I'M GLAD TO KNOW YOU!!!!!

See you all soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 17 2010, 04:13 PM~17817077
> *Hey remember when you said this  :biggrin:
> Well I'm gonna do that real quick with a lil CAROLINA LOVE
> 
> Welp I took the old lady to North Carolina to get away for a few & wanted to share
> their beauty !!!
> 
> GOD was showing off a lil at 5am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a storm that showed up last night ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that is AWESOME!!!! Love'em :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Jun 18 2010, 10:40 PM~17828680
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17819269
> *abra cadabra, BAMM! its already a hit :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jun 17 2010, 08:07 PM~17819672
> *Hafa Adai FAM! Its just like Paseo on Friday Nights to me, the drive is just further than Im used to. Im just tryin to have as much fun as I possibly can before the cold creeps in again.
> How's them Servin'em DVD's :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 


THE DVD'S ARE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM WAS IN FULL AFFECT SUNDAY A THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IN VA.IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMEGIRL.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:wave: :wave: Hey Patti, it was nice to meet you at the picnic yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17841741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh man Mana's gonna kill me!!!!!!....LOL!!!!!! 

In a taste test ~PEPSI~ IS STILL BETTER THAN COKE!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 21 2010, 07:55 AM~17843479
> *:wave:  :wave: Hey Patti, it was nice to meet you at the picnic yesterday :biggrin:
> *


DEFINITLEY!!!!!!!

I will have all the pics up later today!!!!! 

IT WAS OFF THE CHAIN....A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 21 2010, 07:46 AM~17843458
> *SERVIN'EM WAS IN FULL AFFECT SUNDAY A THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IN VA.IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMEGIRL.
> *


DANA MAN I GOT TO SAY IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU DUDE YOU ARE SO MUCH FUN TO HANG WITH!!!!!!!

GOLDIE ROCKED THE HOUSE AGAIN AND THE MOOD WAS GOOD, THE FOOD WAS GREAT AND THE FAM WAS AWESOME!!!

CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR'S ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 20 2010, 06:53 PM~17840105
> *:thumbsup:
> THE DVD'S ARE OFF THE HOOK
> *


I APPRECIATE THAT!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*I JUST WANTED TO STOP AND SAY HOW MUCH I ENJOYED YESTERDAY...

FIRST OFF GETTING THERE JUST KLOWNIN C.C. TOOK US ON THE STREETS OF D.C. AND THEY ARE WIDE OPEN (THAT INTERSTATE FOOTAGE WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!) WE MAY HAVE GOTTEN LOST AND WILL PROBABLY HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF TICKETS IN THE MAIL FOR RUNNING ALL THOSE RED LIGHTS BUT IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH IT :biggrin: 

INDIVIDUALS KEPT US FED AND HAPPY WITH A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK NOT ONLY CELEBRATING THE LIFESTYLE BUT DANNY'S GREAT RETURN AND A BEAUTIFUL FATHERS DAY :biggrin: 

JUST SEEING MARK WITH ISLANDERS, CASPER AND HIS FAMILY STREET NATIONS, STREET DREAMZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, JUST KLOWNIN, USUSAL SUSPECTS, AND ALL OF THE RIDERS WHETHER WITH FAM OR SOLO IT WAS NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT...

THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME WE ALL MAY BE FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS BUT WE SHARE THE SAME LIFESTYLE AND I'M PROUD TO KNOW YOU ALL..

THANK YOU FROM ALL MY HEART~PATTI DUKEZ SERVIN'EM  *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 AM~17842198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## flaked85

LOL!!!


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 21 2010, 08:35 AM~17843613
> *LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lmao!!!!


----------



## Venom62

We had a great time this weekend. Patti, u missed some great footage when we cruised thru Georgetown, 18th Street, and Adams Morgan!!!!! All i can say is Pat was on da back bumper all the way til his battery fell out his car!!!!!!!!

What a SIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamanoinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 06:10 AM~17843522
> *I JUST WANTED TO STOP AND SAY HOW MUCH I ENJOYED YESTERDAY...
> 
> FIRST OFF GETTING THERE JUST KLOWNIN C.C. TOOK US ON THE STREETS OF D.C. AND THEY ARE WIDE OPEN (THAT INTERSTATE FOOTAGE WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!) WE MAY HAVE GOTTEN LOST AND WILL PROBABLY HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF TICKETS IN THE MAIL FOR RUNNING ALL THOSE RED LIGHTS BUT IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH IT :biggrin:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS KEPT US FED AND HAPPY WITH A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK NOT ONLY CELEBRATING THE LIFESTYLE BUT DANNY'S GREAT RETURN AND A BEAUTIFUL FATHERS DAY :biggrin:
> 
> JUST SEEING MARK WITH ISLANDERS, CASPER AND HIS FAMILY STREET NATIONS, STREET DREAMZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, JUST KLOWNIN, USUSAL SUSPECTS, AND ALL OF THE RIDERS WHETHER WITH FAM OR SOLO IT WAS NOTHING BUT LOVE AND RESPECT...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR A GREAT TIME WE ALL MAY BE FROM DIFFERENT CLUBS BUT WE SHARE THE SAME LIFESTYLE AND I'M PROUD TO KNOW YOU ALL..
> 
> THANK YOU FROM ALL MY HEART~PATTI DUKEZ SERVIN'EM  All I have to say it's thank u for my tshirt !!!! Oh andyes. We served the hell out d.c. We all did
> *


----------



## lamanoinc

And once again. Thank u for showing us love patty. TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

*INDIVIDUALS COOKOUT 2O1O...WE RODE, WE ATE, WE HOPPED, WE HAD THE BEST TIME...THANK YOU AGAIN TO INDIVIDUALS AND EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *

Meet to roll  









crazy guy..lol









sweet ride  


















Everone's got a little captain in'em..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

The fence wasn't tall enough for my banner :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 05:16 PM~17847259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was a good day  the wagon gas hopping down that narrow street topped it off for me :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Just Klownin's Thomas who had a great birthday on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you again to Laura from Street Dreamz for taking the bangin swangin pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The ride home :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I got some pics from the night before too they just on a different camera I'll load'em up tonight..hopefully it works :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17847400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love deez patty thanks for this great shots all ur pics are awesome!


----------



## mr.casper

GREAT PICS PATTY AS AWAYS UR DA QUEEN OF DA STREETZ


----------



## ElRody23

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 21 2010, 05:23 PM~17847825
> *i love deez patty thanks for this great shots all ur pics are awesome!
> *


q-vo le homie!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Jun 21 2010, 04:39 PM~17847966
> *q-vo le homie!!!
> *


WAT UP RODY WHEN U COMING DOWN TO DC?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jun 21 2010, 06:55 PM~17848123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 21 2010, 09:35 AM~17843613
> *LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahaha i love me some chicken haha


----------



## MINT'Z

great pics patti


----------



## 80GRAND

PICS ARE GREAT PATTI AS ALWAYS AND THAT 1 OF MY BOYS AND I IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Big Russ

im loving every minute of it patti, wuz next....


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 21 2010, 10:16 PM~17850238
> *im loving every minute of it patti, wuz next....
> *


HOW ABOUT SOME STREET ACTION


----------



## caprice on dz

great pics as always. to hell with work, next year my ass is coming down


----------



## RULOW

Thank you to ALL riders who came and spent fathers day with us.its not easy doing an event and making it work but I wanna thank all guys n gals in our chapter for their hard work this weekend! We did this for all the riders in the DMV. We had outta towners come aswell and once again thank u. This is the second year we do our cookout and u know next year its gonna be goin down again. Thank you to ALL car clubs and riders and all the familys that came to our picnic. Rolando.

Ps patti check ur mail box


----------



## CUZICAN

AWESOME PICS PATRICIA, I HATE WHEN I HAVE TO MISS GREAT TIMES BUT YOU GOTTA WORK HARD TO PLAY HARD


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 22 2010, 08:44 AM~17853238
> *AWESOME PICS PATRICIA, I HATE WHEN I HAVE TO MISS GREAT TIMES BUT YOU GOTTA WORK HARD TO PLAY HARD
> *



FOOL YOU ALWAYS WORKIN,YOU SHOULD HAVE A GRIP LOAD OF MONEY :wow:


----------



## VA CHEVY

pics look good patti. :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 22 2010, 06:55 AM~17853517
> *FOOL YOU ALWAYS WORKIN,YOU SHOULD HAVE A GRIP LOAD OF MONEY :wow:
> *



You should Talk DEEP POCKETS :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 03:51 PM~17847545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


definately not a show i could atend with how much i drink i would be lost in those woods for days


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17857615
> *definately not a show i could atend with how much i drink i would be lost in those woods for days
> *


forget da woods u might end up like syk ryder! coast guard had to help him get out the lake lol he was sinking j/k


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Jun 22 2010, 01:27 PM~17855450
> *pics look good patti. :thumbsup:
> *


JAMZ.....missed you out there but next time...it's like this :h5: all day


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 22 2010, 05:26 PM~17857615
> *definately not a show i could atend with how much i drink i would be lost in those woods for days
> *


Hahaha...yeah it was some pretty thick woods in there but don't worry if you come next time we'll just tie a rope around your waist to pull you back in...get drunk and go tarzan crazy :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 05:11 PM~17847209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lamanoinc

OF COURSE U R ALWAYS ROCKING IT OUT WITH THE PICS PATTY!!!!!! SO FAR SO GOOD OF A SUMMER...LETS MAKE IT BALLER NOW!!!!!STREET DREAMZ....WE COMIN..


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Bump


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Disregard tha BUMP!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 23 2010, 11:08 AM~17864725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Q-VO HOMIE


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 23 2010, 12:25 PM~17866643
> *Disregard tha BUMP!
> *


disregarded :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTMFT: EAST COAST 'PENNSYLVANIA REPRESENTING'

The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco (right)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@Jun 23 2010, 01:29 PM~17866190
> *OF COURSE U R ALWAYS ROCKING IT OUT WITH THE PICS PATTY!!!!!! SO FAR SO GOOD OF A SUMMER...LETS MAKE IT BALLER NOW!!!!!STREET DREAMZ....WE COMIN..
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jun 23 2010, 02:25 PM~17866643
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Reinstated the Bump
> 
> (  )*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 23 2010, 10:08 AM~17864725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 09:11 PM~17870239
> *TTMFT: EAST COAST 'PENNSYLVANIA REPRESENTING'
> 
> The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
> with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_*:cheesy: :biggrin: 

TTT for an awesome bike :thumbsup: *_


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 21 2010, 05:58 PM~17847619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that's a nice ass truck, i wonder who's it is, I always see it at the shows, but never see his damn car on da street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 24 2010, 05:30 AM~17873510
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for an awesome bike :thumbsup:
> *


thanks patti, i feel like a peice of me is gone now, but its in good hands


----------



## The Scientist

I have a nice Dually for Sale!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:44 AM~17875350
> *thanks patti, i feel like a peice of me is gone now, but its in good hands
> *


I can understand the feeling but you're right it will be taken care of I'm sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jun 24 2010, 09:54 PM~17880073
> *I have a nice Dually for Sale!
> *


Love that truck!!! Good luck!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I have some sweet rims for sale like brand new for $675 with Kumo tires...mirror finish both front and back! Hit me up 757-846-3745 if interested!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

hows that car commin patti


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 24 2010, 06:27 AM~17873503
> *Reinstated the Disregard
> 
> (  )
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 23 2010, 03:18 PM~17866976
> *Q-VO HOMIE
> *


Chilling  Didnt see you at the show brother, Will have to catch you next time


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 26 2010, 08:47 AM~17891693
> *Chilling   Didnt see you at the show brother, Will have to catch you next time
> *



I WANTED TO GO BUT IT WAS FATHERS DAY AND I HAD THINGS PLANNED WITH THE FAMILY

BUT I WILL SOON BE BACK OUT... WORKING ON THE ADDITION TO THE HOUSE THIS WEEK AND I HOPE TO HAVE THE CAR BACK ON THE ROAD SOON


----------



## Patti Dukez

* :cheesy: :biggrin:  

I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I RECEIVED YESTERDAY...ONE OF THE PROUDEST ITEMS I HAVE IN OFFICE..THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL TROPHY..IT WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND REMIND ME EVERYDAY THE WHOLE REASON I DO THIS..FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THE SOLDIERS, THE FAMLIES AND THE STRONG WOMEN WHO STAND BEHIND THEM..

INDIVIDUALS C.C....THANK YOU :biggrin: 


























*


----------



## caprice on dz

now thats whats up


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 26 2010, 05:12 PM~17893767
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I RECEIVED YESTERDAY...ONE OF THE PROUDEST ITEMS I HAVE IN OFFICE..THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL TROPHY..IT WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND REMIND ME EVERYDAY THE WHOLE REASON I DO THIS..FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THE SOLDIERS, THE FAMLIES AND THE STRONG WOMEN WHO STAND BEHIND THEM..
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C....THANK YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you da woman!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jun 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17897523
> *you da woman!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks dude! i'm getting ready to head over your crib now


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 26 2010, 05:12 PM~17893767
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I RECEIVED YESTERDAY...ONE OF THE PROUDEST ITEMS I HAVE IN OFFICE..THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL TROPHY..IT WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND REMIND ME EVERYDAY THE WHOLE REASON I DO THIS..FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THE SOLDIERS, THE FAMLIES AND THE STRONG WOMEN WHO STAND BEHIND THEM..
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C....THANK YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

COME ON NOW GIRL YOU KNOW THAT IS A WELL DESERVED AWARD JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER ONES YOU PROBLY HAVE


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 26 2010, 02:12 PM~17893767
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I RECEIVED YESTERDAY...ONE OF THE PROUDEST ITEMS I HAVE IN OFFICE..THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL TROPHY..IT WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND REMIND ME EVERYDAY THE WHOLE REASON I DO THIS..FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THE SOLDIERS, THE FAMLIES AND THE STRONG WOMEN WHO STAND BEHIND THEM..
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C....THANK YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what's up! We all know P.Dukez go hard for the Lowriding Community!!! SERVIN'EM FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

YO PATTI THATS AWESOME AND WELL WELL DESERVED, KEEP DOING YOUR THANG GIRL.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 26 2010, 04:12 PM~17893767
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OFF WHAT I RECEIVED YESTERDAY...ONE OF THE PROUDEST ITEMS I HAVE IN OFFICE..THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL TROPHY..IT WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND REMIND ME EVERYDAY THE WHOLE REASON I DO THIS..FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THE SOLDIERS, THE FAMLIES AND THE STRONG WOMEN WHO STAND BEHIND THEM..
> 
> INDIVIDUALS C.C....THANK YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youve earned that award to the fullest!...  keep doin what youre doing Patty


----------



## RULOW

Well deserved thanks for doing what u do, putting east coast on blast


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17900541
> *sweet  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Mint'z...great avitar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jun 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17900602
> *COME ON NOW GIRL YOU KNOW THAT IS A WELL DESERVED AWARD JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER ONES YOU PROBLY HAVE
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

AWWWW THANK YOU FOR THAT...I NEED TO POST SOME PICS OF MY OFFICE EVERY SINGLE AWARD, PICTURE, PLAQUE ARE SO IMPORTANT TO ME AND I HAVE THEM ALL SITTING RIGHT WHERE I CAN SEE THEM..

I'M WORKING ON FRAMING EACH EAST COAST RIDE TO GO UP IN A MAGAZINE..I'M SO PROUD..I'LL POST SOME PICS TONIGHT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 27 2010, 08:06 PM~17900736
> *That's what's up! We all know P.Dukez go hard for the Lowriding Community!!! SERVIN'EM FOR LIFE!!!
> *


CUZICAN!!!!!...man you are my dude much luv for you man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 27 2010, 09:56 PM~17901692
> *YO PATTI THATS AWESOME AND WELL WELL DESERVED, KEEP DOING YOUR THANG GIRL.
> *


THANK YOU!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 

I MUST GET SOME OF THOSE AWESOME BIKES ON THIS NEXT DVD :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 27 2010, 10:05 PM~17901790
> *youve earned that award to the fullest!...  keep doin what youre doing Patty
> *


I'll keep doing it till the wheels fall off!!!!...thank you for the support it's so appreciated you just have no idea..

SERVIN'EM IS WORKING HARD IN JULY TO TAKE THIS TO THE NEXT LEVEL..

Let's blow some minds...East Coast style


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 28 2010, 05:29 AM~17904552
> *Well deserved thanks for doing what u do, putting east coast on blast
> *


My face hurt so much from smiling so hard after I opened that box..I smiled all night and as easy as I make that look it's hard work!!....LOL...I loved it and I had so much fun at your cookout...it was icing on the whole weekend cake so to speak :biggrin: 

That was just incredible..I'm looking at it right now as I type..thank you so much...

LET'S DO THE DAMN THANG....EVERYDAY I SEE THE RIDES JUST GETTING BETTER AND BETTER..MEANS I HAVE TO DO THE SAME..

2010 OUR YEAR :biggrin: GO AHEAD AND ADD 2011 AND 2012 WE'LL TAKE THOSE YEARS TOO..LOL.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 28 2010, 12:50 PM~17906511
> *THANK YOU!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> I MUST GET SOME OF THOSE AWESOME BIKES ON THIS NEXT DVD :biggrin:
> *


I'm down


----------



## Big Russ

ill drink to that......


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 28 2010, 01:37 PM~17906398
> *thanks Mint'z...great avitar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my nephew i put a Compton tossle cap and put my locs on him haha my sister was like wtf are you doing to my son and i was like just getting him ready to ride when he gets old enough :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS THIS WEEKEND AT ENGLISHTOWN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17908413
> *ill drink to that......
> *


 :h5: congrats on your daugthers graduation :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17910810
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS THIS WEEKEND AT ENGLISHTOWN
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:

Andrew is holding it down!!!! Would've loved to had made that I see Dana all up in there what about Mark you got some more video with them in it too :cheesy: 

Looks like a great day...hotter than a mofo I bet but still a great day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2010, 05:32 AM~17914604
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

STAY TUNED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 29 2010, 06:06 AM~17914725
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> 
> Andrew is holding it down!!!! Would've loved to had made that I see Dana all up in there what about Mark you got some more video with them in it too :cheesy:
> 
> Looks like a great day...hotter than a mofo I bet but still a great day :biggrin:
> *


YES I DO ILL POST IT LATER N YEA IT WAS HOT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 AM~17915462
> *YES I DO ILL POST IT LATER N YEA IT WAS HOT
> *


COOL :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 29 2010, 07:17 AM~17914757
> *STAY TUNED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

Morn'n Riderz :wave:


Ms Dukez; you going to this?


----------



## drunken86

wut ip patti


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Everyone that can attend this should be there
It's an event no to be missed
auto/bike show, biggest fair and a huge firework show 
and much, much more


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 29 2010, 03:15 AM~17914575
> *:h5: congrats on your daugthers graduation :biggrin:
> *


thanx patti......will pass it on


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: :wave: WUDDUP. ALL THE WAY FROM THE ISLAND OF GUAM. ** SERVIN'EM WORLD WIDE **


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jun 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17931092
> *:nicoderm:  :wave: WUDDUP. ALL THE WAY FROM THE ISLAND OF GUAM. * SERVIN'EM WORLD WIDE *
> *


GOOD MORNING ISLANDERS C.C.!!!! Haaaa..love that!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 30 2010, 07:34 AM~17924810
> *Morn'n Riderz :wave:
> Ms Dukez; you going to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Nah, I won't be able to make that. I think I'm headed for the New Life C.C. picnic that weekend


----------



## flaked85

THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE PINNED :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17910810
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS THIS WEEKEND AT ENGLISHTOWN
> *



:wow: :wow: That bitch is WORKING!!!!!!!! Good job man!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

anything going on this weekend or week im gonna be down in MD for the week and looking for any showes going on i might even venture down to VA i have family there to


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17939517
> *anything going on this weekend or week  im gonna be down in MD for the week and looking for any showes going on  i might even venture down to VA i have family there to
> *



We got a Fourth show at the Beach


----------



## WstSideLincoln

from Philly :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 1 2010, 07:23 AM~17933790
> *THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE PINNED :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17936942
> *:wow:  :wow: That bitch is WORKING!!!!!!!! Good job man!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn right! Loyalty C.C. is rocking the East Coast one city at a time...that ride is off the chain...I agree, great work times 1,000,000!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17939517
> *anything going on this weekend or week  im gonna be down in MD for the week and looking for any showes going on  i might even venture down to VA i have family there to
> *


 hno: :biggrin: :roflmao: 

Come on down! We do have that show at the beach on July 4th hit me up if you decide to get close 757-846-3745


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jul 1 2010, 10:32 PM~17940859
> *from Philly :biggrin:
> *


You know the rules.....pics or it didn't happen.

Oh and bring me back a philly cheese steak, I'm hungier than a mofo


----------



## bigg_E

:wave: whats up Patti


----------



## Rollen70ds

Chillin Out in New jersey with my son I might have to go to that show up here it is like 30mins away I got my Street Dreamz Shirt in the truck !

every body be safe out this weekend !!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2010, 12:22 AM~17941378
> *hno:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> Come on down! We do have that show at the beach on July 4th hit me up if you decide to get close 757-846-3745
> *


where any details of a flyer


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2010, 12:23 AM~17941390
> *You know the rules.....pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Oh and bring me back a philly cheese steak, I'm hungier than a mofo
> *


Back home and no cheese steaks left over. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jul 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17945126
> *:wave: whats up Patti
> *


Hey, hey, hey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 3 2010, 08:37 AM~17951581
> *where any details of a flyer
> *


No I don't think so, the show's tomorrow in Virginia Beach...I'll ask Mana for some moe info


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jul 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17951663
> *Back home and no cheese steaks left over. :biggrin:
> *


No more talk.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Got some more pictures to go up but this one was pretty cool...family visits and hot summer days...post up some more a little later :biggrin:


----------



## baldwinc

Hey all!

Brought the two sisters out for some sun today-










































And yes, my grass is effing dead...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Jul 3 2010, 02:28 PM~17952989
> *Hey all!
> 
> Brought the two sisters out for some sun today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, my grass is effing dead...
> 
> *



:roflmao: I cut my grass like that purposely jus' to give me more cruising time :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 3 2010, 08:37 AM~17951581
> *where any details of a flyer
> *


Couldn't find a flyer but it's at the:

Freedom Wash
1400 S Independence Blvd
Virginia Beach, VA 23462


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Jul 3 2010, 01:28 PM~17952989
> *Hey all!
> 
> Brought the two sisters out for some sun today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, my grass is effing dead...
> 
> *


Haha...you got grass??? I couldn't take my eyes off the 65 long enough to notice


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 4 2010, 08:27 AM~17957275
> *Couldn't find a flyer but it's at the:
> 
> Freedom Wash
> 1400 S Independence Blvd
> Virginia Beach, VA 23462
> 
> 
> *


ill see whats going on not sure if im gonna make it i might just hang out with my mom have fun though and bring the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

You got it! 

Hanging out with your mom would be better anyways :biggrin: 

I miss my mom a lot, her passing date is coming up July 6th...I urge everyone to hang with their moms as much as possible...

I sure did and I still would if I could :biggrin: 

Anyways, that wasn't meant to be sad...it's a great July 4th and I'd like to always mention our troops on this day for without them it would not be a free country...

So will all that being said...

*GOD BLESS OUR MOMS AND OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!!!! BOTH ARE IMPORTANT AND WE APPRECIATE YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 4 2010, 05:06 PM~17959624
> *You got it!
> 
> Hanging out with your mom would be better anyways :biggrin:
> 
> I miss my mom a lot, her passing date is coming up July 6th...I urge everyone to hang with their moms as much as possible...
> 
> I sure did and I still would if I could :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't meant to be sad...it's a great July 4th and I'd like to always mention our troops on this day for without them it would not be a free country...
> 
> So will all that being said...
> 
> GOD BLESS OUR MOMS AND OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!!!! BOTH ARE IMPORTANT AND WE APPRECIATE YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its my grandmas B day today she passed in may its a really sad day for my mom... im tryin to keep her ocupied a lil to keep her mind off things ...........


anyway how was the show today


----------



## CUZICAN

*Beautiful Day to be SERVIN'EM*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 4 2010, 06:37 PM~17960202
> *its my grandmas B day today she passed in may  its a really sad day for my mom... im tryin to keep her ocupied a lil to keep her mind off things ...........
> anyway how was the show today
> *


I hope your mom's feeling better  Today is the day my mom passed and I'm rocking it out..I'm gonna probably hit the beach later, then work on the wagon, learn some software, and then go jogging...it's a life celebration :biggrin: 

To this day especially when I'm making big decisions I still try to use her train of thought because she was such an intelligent strong lady..I'm not sad today but proud to be who I am with the people I know.

It's gonna be a great day :biggrin: 

The show was awesome by the way...Street Dreamz took home some trophies:

*MANA 1ST PLACE

RYAN 2ND PLACE

RYAN BEST LOWRIDER

STREET DREAMZ GOT BEST CLUB UNIFORM THANKS TO INKEDCITY.COM!!!!!!*

Congratulations you cool ass mofo's and Imma post some pics up today


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 5 2010, 07:20 AM~17962604
> *Beautiful Day to be SERVIN'EM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S GLOWING :cheesy: :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave: how everything girl!? hope all is well, c u soon!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2010, 05:57 AM~17970938
> *I hope your mom's feeling better   Today is the day my mom passed and I'm rocking it out..I'm gonna probably hit the beach later, then work on the wagon, learn some software, and then go jogging...it's a life celebration :biggrin:
> 
> To this day especially when I'm making big decisions I still try to use her train of thought because she was such an intelligent strong lady..I'm not sad today but proud to be who I am with the people I know.
> 
> It's gonna be a great day :biggrin:
> 
> The show was awesome by the way...Street Dreamz took home some trophies:
> 
> MANA 1ST PLACE
> 
> RYAN 2ND PLACE
> 
> RYAN BEST LOWRIDER
> 
> STREET DREAMZ GOT BEST CLUB UNIFORM THANKS TO INKEDCITY.COM!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations you cool ass mofo's and Imma post some pics up today
> *






CONGRATS FAM :h5:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Patti Dukez, wuts up :wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Ja Low Patti :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAN IT WAS A GREAT DAY!!!!!! 

Sorry I've been struggling between a 64 bit system and a 32 bit system apparently Adobe Flash Player hasn't caught up with the big dawgs yet :biggrin: 

I have to keep converting back to my old system to work...pain in the butt but I'm getting ready to fix that real soon  

Show pics from this weekend coming next!!!!

Also, NICO'S TACOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

PATTI DO NOT KNWO HOW TO RETURN PHONE CALLS


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*SERVIN'EM IS A PROUD SUPPORTER OF NICO'S TACOS RUN BY OUR VERY OWN PATTI, AMALIA, AND OX-ROX OF STREET DREAMZ :biggrin: 

THESE ARE THE BEST TACOS AROUND..THEY DO CATERING FOR PARTIES, SHOWS, YOU NAME IT THEY ARE THERE...GREAT PRICES AND GREAT SERVICE!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS TO NICO'S TACOS...TTT!!!!!!

CAN'T JUST RIDE ALL THE TIME...A RIDERS GOTTA STOP AND EAT SO MAKE SURE YOU ROLL BY NICO'S TACOS TO REFUEL :biggrin: :thumbsup: *_

CHECK IT OUT  





































This is Mana saying "YOU BETTER GO GET SOME NICO'S TACOS FOOL!!"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 6 2010, 08:18 PM~17976684
> *PATTI DO NOT KNWO HOW TO RETURN PHONE CALLS
> *


*DIRTY*  I'll hit you up first thing... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Jul 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17972485
> *Patti Dukez, wuts up :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The SPEEDLINE SHOW this weekend was a lot of fun..thank you to everyone that came out and supported!! It was a good time on a hot day and made for a great July 4th :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Jamz enjoying some NICO'S TACOS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Punch Fest 2010 :biggrin: 




























*SKREECH FROM ICE FX  *


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 




























Going kwazy :biggrin: 









That's about all I got for now...great shows and a great year!!!

SEE YOU ALL AT THE STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT 2O10 AND THE SERVIN'EM HITS VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

fabuloso pics :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 5 2010, 07:20 AM~17962604
> *Beautiful Day to be SERVIN'EM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow its one of those here same color 

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=544181&st=40


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17976923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD MANA  :thumbsup:


----------



## SKReeCH

hey ms patti, great pics!!! do you have any pics of the m&m grill?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 6 2010, 08:29 PM~17978170
> *wow its one of those here same color
> 
> :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=544181&st=40
> *


Mine ain't that clean.........................YET :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Just wanted to send sum love yur way.. i know yall be puttin in work and miles and i just wanted yu to know yu guys hard work is appriciated


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 8 2010, 11:12 AM~17991874
> *Just wanted to send sum love yur way.. i know yall be puttin in work and miles and i just wanted yu to know yu guys hard work is appriciated
> 
> 
> *


Hey D.J.! Thanks man that means a lot from a true rider like yourself :biggrin: 

Keep us posted on that event your club's trying to have at the end of this month..if we can make it we will definitely be there  

Miles is right!..lol. but you know what?...for the friends (like your club) that we get to meet along the way make those miles are totally worth it


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17976774
> *DIRTY  I'll hit you up first thing... :biggrin:
> *


TWO DAYS LATER, STILL NO CALL


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 8 2010, 03:13 PM~17993825
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## flaked85

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baldwinc

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 9 2010, 06:02 AM~18000292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can I bring both??


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jul 7 2010, 01:19 AM~17979504
> *LOOKIN GOOD MANA    :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro
Wassup  :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2010, 05:57 AM~17970938
> *I hope your mom's feeling better   Today is the day my mom passed and I'm rocking it out..I'm gonna probably hit the beach later, then work on the wagon, learn some software, and then go jogging...it's a life celebration :biggrin:
> 
> To this day especially when I'm making big decisions I still try to use her train of thought because she was such an intelligent strong lady..I'm not sad today but proud to be who I am with the people I know.
> 
> It's gonna be a great day :biggrin:
> 
> :yes:
> 
> The show was awesome by the way...Street Dreamz took home some trophies:
> 
> MANA 1ST PLACE
> 
> RYAN 2ND PLACE
> 
> RYAN BEST LOWRIDER
> 
> STREET DREAMZ GOT BEST CLUB UNIFORM THANKS TO INKEDCITY.COM!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations you cool ass mofo's and Imma post some pics up today
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2010, 02:10 PM~18010974
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude you always find the funniest shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@Jul 10 2010, 07:39 PM~18012632
> *Can I bring both??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wouldn't have it any other way!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 10 2010, 02:10 PM~18010974
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17977017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 Hey; use this image too - it'll help sell it! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

TTT


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 11 2010, 11:16 AM~18016357
> *:0  Hey; use this image too - it'll help sell it! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I freaking love that pic :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*SERVIN’EM would like to thank each club & rider that has supported us throughout the years. This flyer represents the fact that our rides may be nice but it’s the people and families behind the wheel that made it all happen.

I have been hard at work these past two months with upgrades and new ideas to keep the East Coast Lowrider coverage fresh as it can be. The way we see it is with all the hard work you put into your ride it deserves nothing but the best. I will also work hard in 2011 to expand the unity, respect, and love across the country.

SERVIN’EM is here to stay baby and we are only getting bigger. Keep those rides on three, and those disconnects connected because we are taking these streets by storm and there’s no slowing down in sight!

**special note: this flyer does not represent the only people that will be in the movie..if you do not see your club or picture but were are the event we got ya covered  :biggrin: ***


(this DVD will be available in November 2010 thru Ebay and www.PattiDukezProductions.com)*


----------



## matdogg




----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 12 2010, 07:09 AM~18023080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERVIN’EM would like to thank each club & rider that has supported us throughout the years. This flyer represents the fact that our rides may be nice but it’s the people and families behind the wheel that made it all happen.
> 
> I have been hard at work these past two months with upgrades and new ideas to keep the East Coast Lowrider coverage fresh as it can be.  The way we see it is with all the hard work you put into your ride it deserves nothing but the best.  I will also work hard in 2011 to expand the unity, respect, and love across the country.
> 
> SERVIN’EM is here to stay baby and we are only getting bigger. Keep those rides on three, and those disconnects connected because we are taking these streets by storm and there’s no slowing down in sight!
> 
> **special note: this flyer does not represent the only people that will be in the movie..if you do not see your club or picture but were are the event we got ya covered   :biggrin: ***
> (this DVD will be available in November 2010 thru Ebay and www.PattiDukezProductions.com)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Patty, Congrat's on The Movement...


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 12 2010, 06:09 AM~18023080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERVIN’EM would like to thank each club & rider that has supported us throughout the years. This flyer represents the fact that our rides may be nice but it’s the people and families behind the wheel that made it all happen.
> 
> I have been hard at work these past two months with upgrades and new ideas to keep the East Coast Lowrider coverage fresh as it can be.  The way we see it is with all the hard work you put into your ride it deserves nothing but the best.  I will also work hard in 2011 to expand the unity, respect, and love across the country.
> 
> SERVIN’EM is here to stay baby and we are only getting bigger. Keep those rides on three, and those disconnects connected because we are taking these streets by storm and there’s no slowing down in sight!
> 
> **special note: this flyer does not represent the only people that will be in the movie..if you do not see your club or picture but were are the event we got ya covered   :biggrin: ***
> (this DVD will be available in November 2010 thru Ebay and www.PattiDukezProductions.com)
> *


cant help but to love it congrats patti


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE MOST POSITIVE THREAD ON LAY IT LOW.IT STILL SHOULD BE PINNED :biggrin:


----------



## *83coupe*

this is the best lowrider topic patti u r the best much love for everyone in this topic


----------



## MINT'Z

cant wait for THE MOVEMENT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 12 2010, 11:56 AM~18024329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweeet flyer man :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jul 12 2010, 04:09 PM~18026434
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Patty, Congrat's on The Movement...
> *


*MARK :biggrin: :wave: *

I appreciate the congrats but your a big part of it...congrats on the Movement to US!!!..lol  

(dude your avi saying rocks...just hit it!!!!..lol)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jul 12 2010, 05:49 PM~18027557
> *cant help but to love it congrats patti
> *


Appreciate that!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18028793
> *TTT FOR THE MOST POSITIVE THREAD ON LAY IT LOW.IT STILL SHOULD BE PINNED :biggrin:
> *


DUDE!!!!!!!!........I CAN'T STOP SMILING...THANK YOU DANA :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Jul 12 2010, 08:17 PM~18029060
> *this is the best lowrider topic patti u r the best much love for everyone in this topic
> *


and your crazy but a good crazy :biggrin: Your a really cool dude (a lot of fun to be around) James and I'm glad we met....let's ride!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 12 2010, 09:05 PM~18029491
> *cant wait for THE MOVEMENT
> *


IT'S GO TIME :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jul 12 2010, 07:12 AM~18022754-->
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking love that pic :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I FREAKING LOVE THOSE VIDEOS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:52 PM~18028793
> *TTT FOR THE MOST POSITIVE THREAD ON LAY IT LOW.IT STILL SHOULD BE PINNED :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> :wave:
> Whad' up Chumpy?
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 PM~18029491
> *cant wait for THE MOVEMENT
> *


x2


----------



## flaked85

WUTZ KRACKIN MIKE,HOW'S PA TREATIN YOU


----------



## SIRDRAKE

:biggrin: :biggrin:   MANA THIS IS DRAKE,,,EXCUSE ME.,,,,,,,,SIR DRAKE HA HA,,,,,,,,,,,,AH I NEED A 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR A 96 FLEETWOOD,YALL GOT TO MANY LACS NOT TO HAVE A 5TH LAYING AROUND.......CAN U HELP A BROTHER OUT WITH ONE AND A GOOD PRICE,,,,,,,,,,U NO IM BROKE,,,,,,,,,,,,I NO U GOT ONE OR TWO


----------



## SIRDRAKE

O YEAH WUTZ UP TOOO EEERRRRRBODI


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 13 2010, 10:12 AM~18033539
> *WUTZ KRACKIN MIKE,HOW'S PA TREATIN YOU
> *


hows MD treatin you?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jul 13 2010, 10:12 AM~18033539-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUTZ KRACKIN MIKE,HOW'S PA TREATIN YOU
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not bad; Same shit different toilet, yah know!
> Had a heat wave round here last week that made me think I was standing next to GOLDIE or somethin' ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2010, 05:18 PM~18036918
> *hows MD treatin you?
> *


Kick rocks MINTZ - wasn't no one talkin' to you!

nice avi by the way Mr. BITCHASSNESS


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 13 2010, 06:22 PM~18037599
> *Not bad; Same shit different toilet, yah know!
> Had a heat wave round here last week that made me think I was standing next to GOLDIE or somethin' ...
> Kick rocks MINTZ - wasn't no one talkin' to you!
> 
> nice avi by the way Mr. BITCHASSNESS
> *


get off danas nuts old man


----------



## MINT'Z

hey Patti whats next after the movement? you cant slowdown you gotta keep going.. as soon as that drops you gotta start on the next one


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:18 AM~18033964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     MANA THIS IS DRAKE,,,EXCUSE ME.,,,,,,,,SIR DRAKE  HA HA,,,,,,,,,,,,AH I NEED A 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR A 96 FLEETWOOD,YALL GOT TO MANY LACS NOT TO HAVE A 5TH LAYING AROUND.......CAN U HELP A BROTHER OUT WITH ONE AND A GOOD PRICE,,,,,,,,,,U NO IM BROKE,,,,,,,,,,,,I NO U GOT ONE OR TWO
> *


Dats wassup, I'll ask around to see. If can can, if no can no can  :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:18 AM~18033964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     MANA THIS IS DRAKE,,,EXCUSE ME.,,,,,,,,SIR DRAKE  HA HA,,,,,,,,,,,,AH I NEED A 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR A 96 FLEETWOOD,YALL GOT TO MANY LACS NOT TO HAVE A 5TH LAYING AROUND.......CAN U HELP A BROTHER OUT WITH ONE AND A GOOD PRICE,,,,,,,,,,U NO IM BROKE,,,,,,,,,,,,I NO U GOT ONE OR TWO
> *


Hey if u know where I can get a Grill with Gold insert for mine for cheap :biggrin: Im broke up hea too


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2010, 07:01 PM~18037935
> *hey Patti whats next after the movement? you cant slowdown you gotta keep going.. as soon as that drops you gotta start on the next one
> *



Who are you to tell the lady how or what to do ...

Kick back homie & let her do her thing ... You chubby bastard!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2010, 05:18 PM~18036918
> *hows MD treatin you?
> *



FANTASTIC,EXCEPT FOR THOSE 102 DEGREE DAYS A COUPLE WEEKS BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18039503
> *Who are you to tell the lady how or what to do ...
> 
> Kick back homie & let her do her thing ... You chubby bastard!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 13 2010, 11:46 PM~18040788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I mean you met him; so you know what the fuck were dealing wit' :yes:


----------



## *83coupe*

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 13 2010, 03:16 AM~18032844
> *and your crazy but a good crazy :biggrin: Your a really cool dude (a lot of fun to be around) James and I'm glad we met....let's ride!!!! :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


where in the fuck are we going hopefully where riding into the sunset LOL


----------



## Quagmire

DAMN THIS IS A BIG ASS DUDE.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 13 2010, 11:46 PM~18040788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn i dont even get any love from you man i cant win with anyone


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18048513
> *damn i dont even get any love from you  man i cant win with anyone
> 
> *


jus like 'round here ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn you guys are a freaking trip :biggrin: 

MINT'Z it won't stop at the Movement we'll just have to get together on some ideas for the next one..you got some good ones too :biggrin: 

_*MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING ERRYBODY. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 15 2010, 04:32 AM~18051551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Damn you guys are a freaking trip :biggrin:
> 
> MINT'Z it won't stop at the Movement we'll just have to get together on some ideas for the next one..you got some good ones too :biggrin:
> 
> "BENDING CORNERS" *


----------



## SKReeCH

hey ms patti do you have any good pics of the M&M grill?


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 15 2010, 05:14 PM~18055103
> *hey ms patti do you have any good pics of the M&M grill?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18020431 
not the grill but hood ornament


----------



## SKReeCH

yeah, i already have that one.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 15 2010, 04:14 PM~18055103
> *hey ms patti do you have any good pics of the M&M grill?
> *


I got you buddy :yes:  Let me look for it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

3rd Annual Car & Bike Show on July 24, 2010 in Hampton, Virginia at the Newmarket Mall/Sears Parking Lot

good morning to everyone


----------



## MINT'Z

anyone going to the westside picnic in ohio the end of the month


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 17 2010, 07:48 AM~18067511
> *anyone going to the westside picnic in ohio the end of the month
> *


I'm not sure which way we're headed yet but it looks pretty bad ass according to the flyer  

Are you headed that way?

GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jul 16 2010, 12:38 PM~18061496
> *yeah, i already have that one.
> *


Here you go Skreech :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I'D LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO
WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF 
PedaL ScraperZ - Stewy











Patti, he's available for video footage, just let me know if your interested, lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jul 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18067551-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which way we're headed yet but it looks pretty bad ass according to the flyer
> 
> Are you headed that way?
> 
> GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah - were gonna hit up WESTSIDE & then stay over so we can hit up USO's picnic right down the street the next day :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 17 2010, 06:07 PM~18069896
> *I'D LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO
> WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF
> PedaL ScraperZ - Stewy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patti, he's available for video footage, just let me know if your interested, lol
> *


 :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 17 2010, 11:26 PM~18071345
> *Yah - were gonna hit up WESTSIDE & then stay over so we can hit up USO's picnic right down the street the next day :yes:
> :roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *




MAKE SURE YOU TAKE ALOT OF FUCKIN PICTURES PLEASE.I CAN'T MAKE IT TO EITHER EVENT.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 17 2010, 11:29 PM~18071358
> *MAKE SURE YOU TAKE ALOT OF FUCKIN PICTURES PLEASE.I CAN'T MAKE IT TO EITHER EVENT.
> *


Got you covered ... 
Gonna see how close I can get for the HOP - heard that's a good event for the HOPPERS :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18067551
> *I'm not sure which way we're headed yet but it looks pretty bad ass according to the flyer
> 
> Are you headed that way?
> 
> GOOD MORNING FELLAS :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


FO SHO and sunday 10 minutes away from the host hotel is an UCE picnic so were making a weekend out of it


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 17 2010, 11:32 PM~18071374
> *Got you covered ...
> Gonna see how close I can get for the HOP - heard that's a good event for the HOPPERS :yes:
> *


hopefully ill be able to get into that shit next year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 17 2010, 05:07 PM~18069896
> *I'D LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO
> WELCOME THE NEWEST MEMBER OF
> PedaL ScraperZ - Stewy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patti, he's available for video footage, just let me know if your interested, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think Stewy would fit right in to the video too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 17 2010, 10:32 PM~18071374
> *Got you covered ...
> Gonna see how close I can get for the HOP - heard that's a good event for the HOPPERS :yes:
> *


Get in there :cheesy: :biggrin: I can't wait to see some awesome pics!

I don't know that we can make it yet but if so....... :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 17 2010, 10:29 PM~18071358
> *MAKE SURE YOU TAKE ALOT OF FUCKIN PICTURES PLEASE.I CAN'T MAKE IT TO EITHER EVENT.
> *


WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 17 2010, 09:04 AM~18067558
> *Here you go Skreech :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT! THATS LOOKS GAY..


----------



## R00STER

HEY PATTI, THIS IS RENAUL. WILL YOU BE GOING TO VAGES THIS YEAR OCT 9-10?


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Jul 18 2010, 08:13 AM~18073144
> *HEY PATTI, THIS IS RENAUL. WILL YOU BE GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR OCT 9-10?
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Jul 18 2010, 07:13 AM~18073144
> *HEY PATTI, THIS IS RENAUL. WILL YOU BE GOING TO VAGES THIS YEAR OCT 9-10?
> *


I'LL BE THERE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 18 2010, 05:51 AM~18073048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think Stewy would fit right in to the video too :biggrin:
> *


its the first lowrider trike with an invisible hydo setup


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 18 2010, 10:26 AM~18073406
> *I'LL BE THERE :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL! ILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK


----------



## R00STER

Arizona Charlie's Boulder - Casino Hotel, Suites and RV Park
Palace Station Hotel and Casino 2411 W SAHARA Las Vegas, NV 89102
Sahara Hotel and Casino 2535 LAS VEGAS BLVD S Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip
Stratosphere Tower - Casino and Resort 2000 S LAS VEGAS BLVD Las Vegas, NV 89104 Las Vegas Strip
Tropicana Las Vegas 3801 LAS VEGAS BLVD SOUTH Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip

THE CHEAPEST HOTELS THAT I HAVE FOUND FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS OCT 8-11


----------



## MINT'Z

damn i wanna go to vegas nobody else wants to go


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 18 2010, 05:31 PM~18076178
> *damn i wanna go to vegas  nobody else wants to go
> *


  this will be my first time..it's gonna be pretty busy SERVIN'EMs going to do a lot of hand shakin and filming...

Next year we all should plan to go :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*Come check out some video from the STREET MENTALITY C.C. TOYS FOR TOTS AUTO SHOW in ATL last year...if you couldn't make it in 2009 then I urge you to roll in 2010...it's a good time for a good cause :biggrin: *_

STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS ATLANTA GA 2009

I haven't posted this anywhere else yet its a little test run to see how it looks..hopefully good :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Imma try to get it to some better quality...so it'll be down for a bit but back up soon


----------



## KAKALAK

nice pics fam bam


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 18 2010, 07:36 PM~18076537
> * this will be my first time..it's gonna be pretty busy SERVIN'EMs going to do a lot of hand shakin and filming...
> 
> Next year we all should plan to go :biggrin:
> *


im game


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2010, 08:04 PM~18076977
> *nice pics fam bam
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

much better...check this one out :biggrin: 

STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS AUTO SHOW ATLANTA GA 2009


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18077592
> *much better...check this one out :biggrin:
> 
> STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS AUTO SHOW ATLANTA GA 2009
> *



wow :wow: :wow: im outa words. im super hot!!!!! you can count me in. im their. where is the show?? fuk it dont matter we their


----------



## Chewee

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## MINT'Z

dont click that these dudes are from another site there trying to blow us up cause a bunch of OT fools mobbed there site


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 20 2010, 05:09 AM~18090222
> *dont click that  these dudes are from another site there trying to blow us up cause a bunch of OT fools mobbed there site
> *


Haha..I thought it sounded pretty stupid :biggrin: 

OT fools are always pissing someone off..they should have their own show


----------



## *83coupe*

AMy car is pretty much ready to go jamz an his pops got it runnin yesterday I'm so happy just a few more ajustments them guys no what there doing if u having car problems take it to jims auto 25street norfolk va


----------



## Nameless

whats up Patti, just to let you know the NY chapter Individuals is having our 4th annual cookout and times square cruise night on sat. aug. 21st at forrest park in woodhaven queens NY contact me for more info hope to see you there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 20 2010, 06:09 AM~18090222
> *dont click that  these dudes are from another site there trying to blow us up cause a bunch of OT fools mobbed there site
> *


hey can you do me a favor, if you know something about it, can you post the screen names in the help forum so they can get deleted? thx. i have a topic there called the spammer list...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18094200
> *whats up Patti, just to let you know the NY chapter Individuals is having our 4th annual cookout and times square cruise night on sat. aug. 21st at forrest park in woodhaven queens NY contact me for more info hope to see you there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its for sure the 21st? ill let damian know :biggrin: seriously hope to c u guys this year :happysad:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 20 2010, 01:09 PM~18092058
> *Haha..I thought it sounded pretty stupid :biggrin:
> 
> OT fools are always pissing someone off..they should have their own show
> *


 :biggrin: yeah aint that the truth


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18094264
> *hey can you do me a favor, if you know something about it, can you post the screen names in the help forum so they can get deleted? thx. i have a topic there called the spammer list...
> *


i know nothing about these people from other sites i just remember seeing something in OT about it 

if i see spam i always post them there i cant stand that clutter


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 20 2010, 04:25 PM~18094200
> *whats up Patti, just to let you know the NY chapter Individuals is having our 4th annual cookout and times square cruise night on sat. aug. 21st at forrest park in woodhaven queens NY contact me for more info hope to see you there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I truly appreciate the invite!!!!! Street Dreamz is having thier Annual Cookout on August 22nd in Hampton VA (my town  ) so I gotta remain here for that :biggrin: 

Thank you again tho! Hopefully next year you can count us in


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18094200
> *whats up Patti, just to let you know the NY chapter Individuals is having our 4th annual cookout and times square cruise night on sat. aug. 21st at forrest park in woodhaven queens NY contact me for more info hope to see you there!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



STREETDREAMZ C.C. 5TH ANNUAL IS SUNDAY AUG,22ND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. :uh:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: :wave: MUCH LUV 


FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jul 21 2010, 06:20 PM~18104865
> *:nicoderm:  :wave: MUCH LUV
> FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 21 2010, 09:59 AM~18101084
> *STREETDREAMZ C.C. 5TH ANNUAL IS SUNDAY AUG,22ND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. :uh:
> *


IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

I LOOKIN SO FORWARD TO IT TO,I LOVE THE HAMPTON COOKOUT.GOODTIME AND GOOD PEOPLE.HANDS DOWN


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 20 2010, 07:07 PM~18095229
> *i know nothing about these people from other sites  i just remember seeing something in OT about it
> 
> if i see spam i always post them there i cant stand that clutter
> *


oh, okay.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 22 2010, 09:18 AM~18110053
> *I LOOKIN SO FORWARD TO IT TO,I LOVE THE HAMPTON COOKOUT.GOODTIME AND GOOD PEOPLE.HANDS DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jul 22 2010, 05:44 PM~18114723
> *:thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE DUDE :biggrin: 

Now you'll be a big dude with a little dude  

(for all that don't know yet Mana found out he's having a boy :biggrin: )


----------



## MINT'Z

sweet congrats homie


----------



## 80GRAND

HAVE'NT BEEN ON IN WHILE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD STOP IN AND SAY HEY PATTI..........AND CANGRATS TO BIG MANA ON THE BOY.


----------



## drunken86

congrats mana :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 AM~18110053
> *I LOOKIN SO FORWARD TO IT TO,I LOVE THE HAMPTON COOKOUT.GOODTIME AND GOOD PEOPLE.HANDS DOWN
> *


x2 great food place n people!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

For all who didnt know we will be hosting a picnic Saturday July 31st at 2pm in Newton, NC at the Southside park. As usual we will be cooking out so come hungry... I couldnt find the address for the park so if you remember hopw to get there from last year thats great.. if not contact me, william, face, anyone who was there last year and we will guide ya.. Sorry for the short notice but better now that never!!!!

Oh yea swing what yu bring!
  



Yu can ATTEMPT to contact me at 336 566-1797 DJ

A few pics from last year


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 23 2010, 08:01 PM~18125890
> *For all who didnt know we will be hosting a picnic Saturday July 31st at 2pm in Newton, NC at the Southside park. As usual we will be cooking out so come hungry... I couldnt find the address for the park so if you remember hopw to get there from last year thats great.. if not contact me, william, face, anyone who was there last year and we will guide ya.. Sorry for the short notice but better now that never!!!!
> 
> Oh yea swing what yu bring!
> 
> Yu can ATTEMPT to contact me at 336 566-1797 DJ
> 
> A few pics from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'mma ATTEMPT to contact you again today :biggrin: 

I'm loling all over the place about the freaking park address too..."hey if you don't know where that shit is.....then good luck!"

Damn that's funny as shit...ok man I'm headed out to get my jog on then when I get back I'm waking your ass up


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 24 2010, 11:41 AM~18130331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be in Carolina That night but not until around 9 or so :angry:


----------



## MINT'Z

good morning


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 25 2010, 08:29 AM~18134960
> *good morning
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

where you been its been slow in here i hope youve been out getting footage for the new vid


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 24 2010, 04:22 PM~18131226
> *I'll be in Carolina That night but not until around 9 or so  :angry:
> *


Oh man, if you land close we will still cruise...757-846-3745 hit me up if you are near Hickory :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 26 2010, 02:52 PM~18143944
> *where you been its been slow in here i hope youve been out getting footage for the new vid
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I've actually been learning and learning and learning and learning some shit...just trying to keep ahead of the game  

I have 5 differnt programs and two months to get'em down...I can do this  

How's it been around your way? Any cool cruisin pics you're always more than welcome to put'em up!

:h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 26 2010, 07:34 PM~18145835
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I've actually been learning and learning and learning and learning some shit...just trying to keep ahead of the game
> 
> I have 5 differnt programs and two months to get'em down...I can do this
> 
> How's it been around your way? Any cool cruisin pics you're always more than welcome to put'em up!
> 
> :h5:
> *


NICE youll get it no pics from me you know mike is the one for those i did go out and but a camcorder so i can get some video of the hops at the westside picnic and the uce picnic this comming weekend its not the greatest but it will do


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: haven't been thru in awhile, but just wanted to say hi


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 27 2010, 03:23 AM~18150820
> *:wave: haven't been thru in awhile, but just wanted to say hi
> *


Wassup Phil :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 26 2010, 06:40 PM~18145898
> *NICE youll get it  no pics from me you know mike is the one for those i did go out and but a camcorder so i can get some video  of the hops at the westside picnic  and the uce picnic this comming weekend its not the greatest but it will do
> *


Oh man, can't wait to watch that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

would you be interested in doing some coverage for Servin'em? :cheesy:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> :yes: :yes: :yes: I've actually been learning and learning and learning and learning some shit...just trying to keep ahead of the game
> 
> I have 5 differnt programs and two months to get'em down...I can do this
> 
> How's it been around your way? *Any cool cruisin pics you're always more than welcome to put'em up!*
> 
> :h5:



Here's some shot's from Saturday Eve ... 

Didn't get too many cause the line up was too awkward by being in a tight & confined space & too many people ruining the shots.




































[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## flaked85

*DAMN HOMIE CHEER THE FUCK UP,THE LAC'S GONNA HOP SOON. :biggrin: *


----------



## flaked85

YO MIKE GREAT PICS AS ALWAYS.


----------



## Patti Dukez

GREAT PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I love seeing riding, chilling, people (etc) pics so much I had to purchase an external 500GB hard drive because I do so much right click saving..lol.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jul 27 2010, 08:27 AM~18151319-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN HOMIE CHEER THE FUCK UP,THE LAC'S GONNA HOP SOON. :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaaaaah Haaaaaaaa :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:29 AM~18151323
> *YO MIKE GREAT PICS AS ALWAYS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie ... What's crack'n?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 11:17 AM~18152159
> *GREAT PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I love seeing riding, chilling, people (etc) pics so much I had to purchase an external 500GB hard drive because I do so much right click saving..lol.
> *


I love it too - I've come to learn that one of the best things in life are Memories & Pics & Video is the best way to capture that when you get old like me and have a hard time remembering shit ...
Really? shit I thought you'd be on my level and have to get the TERA BITE rather than the 500gig :yes:
I mean when I had my production company - we were shooting in Hi-Def but the 
video files alone were HUGE :wow: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 27 2010, 11:05 AM~18152484
> *Blaaaaah Haaaaaaaa  :roflmao:
> Thanks Homie ... What's crack'n?
> I love it too - I've come to learn that one of the best things in life are Memories & Pics & Video is the best way to capture that when you get old like me and have a hard time remembering shit ...
> Really? shit I thought you'd be on my level and have to get the TERA BITE rather than the 500gig :yes:
> I mean when I had my production company - we were shooting in Hi-Def but the
> video files alone were HUGE  :wow: :yes:
> *


I'm there..I just use the 500g for pictures :biggrin: Storage and working off of photoshop...I agree those files are HUGE!!! 

With that being said..can you believe that every DVD I made prior to The Movement was with 256GB's only now that was dumping the footage and working the program all on that tiny bit of space (tiny to the video world  )...that's some pretty scary chit! 

Every time I'd go for Render I'd think "please don't crash, please don't crash, please don't crash"...lol. 

Needless to say SERVIN'EM started out with a old ass computer, some dental floss, and a dream...

Look at us now :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18154339
> *I'm there..I just use the 500g for pictures :biggrin: Storage and working off of photoshop...I agree those files are HUGE!!!
> 
> With that being said..can you believe that every DVD I made prior to The Movement was with 256GB's only now that was dumping the footage and working the program all on that tiny bit of space (tiny to the video world  )...that's some pretty scary chit!
> 
> Every time I'd go for Render I'd think "please don't crash, please don't crash, please don't crash"...lol.
> 
> Needless to say SERVIN'EM started out with a old ass computer, some dental floss, and a dream...
> 
> Look at us now :biggrin:
> *


The American Dream ... the good old capatilists way :thumbsup: LOVE IT :run:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 06:38 AM~18151135
> *Oh man, can't wait to watch that :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> would you be interested in doing some coverage for Servin'em?  :cheesy:
> *


ill give you everything i get im no pro but its yours when i get it


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 27 2010, 08:27 AM~18151319
> *DAMN HOMIE CHEER THE FUCK UP,THE LAC'S GONNA HOP SOON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha i know right


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 27 2010, 03:19 PM~18154626
> *ill give you everything i get  im no pro  but its yours when i get it
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: 

We will call ourselves "Team Greatness" from now on  

(Mike you're included too buddy  )

Now we just need to get some kickass decoder rings...man we are gonna be da shit!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## drunken86

i c u r very busy ms.patti keep the hard work up :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jul 27 2010, 05:01 PM~18155751
> *i c u r very busy ms.patti keep the hard work up :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JOE :biggrin: 

See you out here soon right??....let's ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

A little late notice but anyone in the area is welcome..this is gonna be one sweet street salute to two fallen riders our way....food, streets, and a some pavement slappin...all in loving memory 










Let's ride


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 03:03 PM~18155761
> *THANKS JOE :biggrin:
> 
> See you out here soon right??....let's ride
> *


hells yeah im in there like swim wear :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jul 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18155790
> *hells yeah im in there like swim wear :biggrin:
> *


lol! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18155729
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> We will call ourselves "Team Greatness" from now on
> 
> (Mike you're included too buddy  )
> 
> Now we just need to get some kickass decoder rings...man we are gonna be da shit!!!! :cheesy:
> *


hahaha decoder rings oh god :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18155729
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> We will call ourselves "Team Greatness" from now on
> 
> (Mike you're included too buddy  )
> 
> Now we just need to get some kickass decoder rings...man we are gonna be da shit!!!! :cheesy:
> *


What why am i not on team greatness?  :0


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 27 2010, 07:43 PM~18156549
> *What why am i not on team greatness?    :0
> *


cause you havent decoded the password yet


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 27 2010, 04:44 PM~18156564
> *cause you havent decoded the password yet
> *


damnit i have the wrong ring on, i thought it was my decoder ring but's it's just this mood ring


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18156602
> *damnit i have the wrong ring on, i thought it was my decoder ring but's it's just this mood ring
> *


what kind of mood are you in


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18155729
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> We will call ourselves "Team Greatness" from now on
> 
> (Mike you're included too buddy  )
> 
> Now we just need to get some kickass decoder rings...man we are gonna be da shit!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for including me ... BUT sooner or later you'll get like the rest of us &
see how MINTZ is over rated, so rather than the decoder rings, well be the wonder
twinz ... 

"Wonder Twin Powers Activate" 
form of a photographer - ( then you can say ) form of a videographer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdZ4JgGm2p4


----------



## flaked85

PINNED THIS THREAD DAMMIT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18158904
> *Thanks for including me ... BUT sooner or later you'll get like the rest of us &
> see how MINTZ is over rated, so rather than the decoder rings, well be the wonder
> twinz ...
> 
> "Wonder Twin Powers Activate"
> form of a photographer - ( then you can say ) form of a videographer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdZ4JgGm2p4
> *


over rated man your getting senile


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 27 2010, 06:43 PM~18156549
> *What why am i not on team greatness?    :0
> *


WHAT??!!! You are already in it  ...and once in Team Greatness there is not getting out hno: 

lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 12:38 AM~18160524
> *PINNED THIS THREAD DAMMIT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SERVIN'EM TOPIC...KICKIN DOORS DOWN..HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18158904
> *Thanks for including me ... BUT sooner or later you'll get like the rest of us &
> see how MINTZ is over rated, so rather than the decoder rings, well be the wonder
> twinz ...
> 
> "Wonder Twin Powers Activate"
> form of a photographer - ( then you can say ) form of a videographer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdZ4JgGm2p4
> *


Form of........a cool ass chick!...whoa! it happened  

Haha.."Team Greatness" has begun :biggrin: 

I vote we come up with a cool ass handshake so next time we see each other we can break it down


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 28 2010, 06:56 AM~18161482
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SERVIN'EM TOPIC...KICKIN DOORS DOWN..HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :run: :sprint: 


:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> Here's some shot's from Saturday Eve ...
> 
> Didn't get too many cause the line up was too awkward by being in a tight & confined space & too many people ruining the shots.











[/quote]
[/quote]

Sick Shots as usual. Man that "Blueprint" Ride is serious Homie.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jul 28 2010, 06:49 AM~18161479-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??!!! You are already in it  ...and once in Team Greatness there is not getting out hno:
> 
> lol.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blood in / Blood out :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jul 28 2010, 07:00 AM~18161485
> *Form of........a cool ass chick!...whoa! it happened
> 
> Haha.."Team Greatness" has begun :biggrin:
> 
> I vote we come up with a cool ass handshake so next time we see each other we can break it down
> *


Whooooah! That was cool, it did happen!

Since I'm getting older, can we not make the hand shake too complicated?
I have trouble with memory ... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 28 2010, 07:44 AM~18161633
> *Sick Shots as usual. Man that "Blueprint" Ride is serious Homie.
> *


Thanks holmes ...
Which one?


----------



## cripn8ez

u know i had to bless my tralor wit ur touch sis


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2010, 11:39 AM~18162959
> *u know i had to bless my tralor wit ur touch sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

that was the best text I could have gotten this morning..it was better than coffee :biggrin: 

Motiviation at it's finest..thank you Snow...WE da Man!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 28 2010, 02:41 PM~18163878
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> 
> that was the best text I could have gotten this morning..it was better than coffee :biggrin:
> 
> Motiviation at it's finest..thank you Snow...WE da Man!
> *


haha fo sho yes WE R THE MEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18167739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I speachless in so many ways ...


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18167924
> *I speachless in so many ways ...
> *



THAT DUCK DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A CHANCE. :biggrin: YELLOW FUUUCKER :sprint:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 10:07 PM~18167947
> *THAT DUCK DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A CHANCE. :biggrin: YELLOW FUUUCKER :sprint:
> *


& here I thought you were partial to yellow or is it yellar ? :scrutinize:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 28 2010, 10:27 PM~18168152
> *& here I thought you were partial to yellow or is it yellar ? :scrutinize:
> *



I SAY YELLA


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 08:50 PM~18167739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18167739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS IS YOUR _"I'M GONNA DOO-DOO IN MY FRONT YARD WHEN I TURN 40"_ FACE...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 29 2010, 04:23 AM~18171913
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 28 2010, 06:07 AM~18161498
> *:0  :wow:  :run:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *


SEE U THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18167739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic is hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 28 2010, 07:55 AM~18162388
> *Blood in / Blood out  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks holmes ...
> Which one?
> *


The baby blue and white Cutty


----------



## CUZICAN

*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 29 2010, 05:43 AM~18171965
> *THIS IS YOUR "I'M GONNA DOO-DOO IN MY FRONT YARD WHEN I TURN 40" FACE...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :run: :sprint:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 29 2010, 06:28 AM~18172060
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BAD BOYZ BAD BOYZ WHATCHA GONNA DO!!! :sprint:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 29 2010, 06:05 AM~18172031
> *this pic is hilarious :biggrin:
> *



I'M THINKIN ABOUT MAKIN IT MY AVI PIC :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jul 28 2010, 11:43 PM~18169052-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY YELLA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a DJ
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jul 29 2010, 05:43 AM~18171965
> *THIS IS YOUR "I'M GONNA DOO-DOO IN MY FRONT YARD WHEN I TURN 40" FACE...LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember hearing that comment made at the picnic too ... :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 29 2010, 06:24 AM~18172053
> *The baby blue and white Cutty
> *


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 10:20 AM~18173749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that shit is hilarious :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 08:59 AM~18173180
> *BAD BOYZ BAD BOYZ WHATCHA GONNA DO!!! :sprint:
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jul 29 2010, 04:17 PM~18175262
> *:wow: that shit is hilarious :roflmao:
> *



I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

mornin


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 01:20 PM~18173749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha nice i fuckin hate lil weezy he looks like predator


----------



## CUZICAN

*WAKE UP SERVIN'EM IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT'S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 30 2010, 05:31 AM~18183500
> *WAKE UP SERVIN'EM IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT'S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT ME PUMPED UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

NC THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: ...NEW LIFE C.C. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AND FOR THE RIDERS THAT CAN'T MAKE IT I BRING BACK PLENTY OF PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 30 2010, 05:14 AM~18183476
> *mornin
> *


Good Morning  

I feel like just slapping people all day long :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 10:57 AM~18173156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that pic is awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO INKEDCITY.COM FOR MY AWESOME GIFT YESTERDAY!!!

I'M SUPER READY FOR SOME AWESOME COOKOUTS THIS SUMMER NOW :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/SERVINEM%20PROMOTIONAL%20STUFF/INKEDCITY1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/SERVINEM%20PROMOTIONAL%20STUFF/INKEDCITY2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 06:49 AM~18183525
> *Good Morning
> 
> I feel like just slapping people all day long :biggrin:
> *




DO IT AND FILM THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 07:13 AM~18183554
> *A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO INKEDCITY.COM FOR MY AWESOME GIFT YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> I'M SUPER READY FOR SOME AWESOME COOKOUTS THIS SUMMER NOW  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/SERVINEM%20PROMOTIONAL%20STUFF/INKEDCITY1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/SERVINEM%20PROMOTIONAL%20STUFF/INKEDCITY2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 30 2010, 07:57 AM~18183789
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU MY SKY HIGH BUDDY :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 30 2010, 07:56 AM~18183786
> *DO IT AND FILM THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We are going definitely going to have a punch/slap compilation on "The Movement"...

"PUNCHES TO THE FACE THE NEVER ENDING SAGA"
























































No one is ever safe....EVER


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18184589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think I could hang with those goats all day..I LOL'd my ass off at :49..I just wanna run in a field of'em right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 12:06 PM~18184736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think I could hang with those goats all day..I LOL'd my ass off at :49..I just wanna run in a field of'em right now.. :biggrin:
> *




PATTI I THOUGHT YOU WOULD ENJOY THIS VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 06:49 AM~18183525
> *Good Morning
> 
> I feel like just slapping people all day long :biggrin:
> *


Then MINTZ should be the first you start with :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 30 2010, 12:11 PM~18185219
> *PATTI I THOUGHT YOU WOULD ENJOY THIS VIDEO :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: 

I'm still laughing :biggrin: 

Check out little dude at 1:11 running for his peeps like "hey what's up youz guys!!"..then blip, that's funny I don't care how you put it...lol!

I think I'm a big fan of fainting goats right now


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 03:38 PM~18186421
> *:h5:
> 
> I'm still laughing :biggrin:
> 
> Check out little dude at 1:11 running for his peeps like "hey what's up youz guys!!"..then blip, that's funny I don't care how you put it...lol!
> 
> I think I'm a big fan of fainting goats right now
> *




YEAH HE TRIED TO MAKE IT.THEN :wow:


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 30 2010, 11:46 AM~18184589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dat shat was to funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 30 2010, 06:49 AM~18183525
> *Good Morning
> 
> I feel like just slapping people all day long :biggrin:
> *


one of those days huh?


----------



## CUZICAN

*MORNING FAM TIME TO GET YOUR LAUGH ON*


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18189421
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Los


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Hello Ms. Patti ... All the way from O H I O :wave:



So many shots ... Here's jus a couple !!!


----------



## ncoutlaw

good morning to all.
lov'em that HD


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 31 2010, 10:17 PM~18196050
> *Hello Ms. Patti ... All the way from O H I O :wave:
> So many shots ... Here's jus a couple !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YESSSSSSSSSS...MAN THOSE HOPPING SHOTS ARE SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mike post more!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait see what MINT'Z got too..I know ya'll are having a blast up there..keep up the good work!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YESTERDAY WAS A BLAST..THANK YOU FOR HAVING US OUT AGAIN :biggrin: RAIN OR SHINE IT WAS A GOOD DAY TO REMEMBER OUR LOVED ONES AND APPRECIATE THE STRONG FRIENDSHIPS WE'VE GROWN OVER THE YEARS..MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A PART OF IT..

THANKS AGAIN...NEW LIFE C.C. FOR THE LOVE AND GOOD TIME  

REST IN PEACE JOSE AND KELLY YOU MAY BE GONE FROM THIS EARTH BUT NEVER FROM THE HEARTS OF THOSE WHO KNEW YOU :angel: 

On to the cookout  

Random dude in Emporia  










The Cookout :biggrin: 

Deputy DJ..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

From outta nowhere!! GOOT says "F your group picture!"...LOL


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Renual's "I wanna Lincoln face"













































Punches to the face :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 1 2010, 12:10 PM~18198711
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

Off Road Action Jackson..lol...this is one cool dude  




































:h5:


----------



## westcoastridin

great pics dukez :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 1 2010, 12:14 PM~18198735
> *great pics dukez :biggrin:
> *


Gracias mi amigo :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## flaked85

GOOD FUN AS USUAL.I WISH WE COULD GET TOGETHER FOR SOME KIND OF LOWRIDER EVENT EVERY WEEKEND NO MATTER WHAT.GREAT PICS PATTI.I SURE YOU GOT SOME VIDEO FOOTAGE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18205078
> *GOOD FUN AS USUAL.I WISH WE COULD GET TOGETHER FOR SOME KIND OF LOWRIDER EVENT EVERY WEEKEND NO MATTER WHAT.GREAT PICS PATTI.I SURE YOU GOT SOME  VIDEO FOOTAGE ALSO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: 

MAN, I WISH WE ALL LIVED CLOSER..IT WOULD BE ON AT LEAST ONCE A WEEKEND YOU CAN BELIEVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## R00STER




----------



## R00STER




----------



## R00STER




----------



## Patti Dukez

GREAT PICS RENUAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 1 2010, 10:11 AM~18198720
> *Renual's "I wanna Lincoln face"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

OH SHIT :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

patti, i have been pardoned by the wardon, what is your next outting....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WASSUP PATTI


----------



## LA YESI G

Love the pics Patti! Thanks for showing up!!!! Had fun!!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18207553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER

Had a great time Patty thanks for showing a prospect some love :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Aug 3 2010, 12:51 AM~18212909
> *Had a great time Patty thanks for showing a prospect some love :biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE,THEM WHITEBOYS AINT TRYING TO MAKE YOU DO ANY CRAZY SHIT ARE THEY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 PM~18212909
> *Had a great time Patty thanks for showing a prospect some love :biggrin:
> *


Man, please... it was super fun kicking it with you guys..I always have a good time with Majestics and you fit right in man that shirt looked right on ya  

Have a safe trip this weekend...I know it's gonna be crazy as hell :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 05:49 PM~18209214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASSUP PATTI
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Aug 2 2010, 04:04 PM~18208234
> *patti, i have been pardoned by the wardon, what is your next outting....
> *


Fo to da Sho! Man, I think my next outting is this awesome Street Dreamz cookout Aug 22nd :biggrin: 

Hey I was talking with Mana the other day...we got a kickass video shot for ya good buddy...since you seem to be the reigning king of the intersections we gonna hook it up


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LA YESI G_@Aug 2 2010, 10:21 PM~18211862
> *Love the pics Patti! Thanks for showing up!!!! Had fun!!!
> *


Wouldn't miss it if for the world  You have a great club & family down there :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18216003
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


WORKING HARD AND PLAYING HARDER :biggrin: 

HOW'S EVERYTHING UP THERE?? I HAVE TO COME VISIT YOUR TOPIC TO CHECK OUT SOME AWESOME PICS I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 3 2010, 11:04 AM~18216099
> *WORKING HARD AND PLAYING HARDER :biggrin:
> 
> HOW'S EVERYTHING UP THERE?? I HAVE TO COME VISIT YOUR TOPIC TO CHECK OUT SOME AWESOME PICS I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME UP THERE :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD U WOULD SEE PICS OF MY TRIP TO MEXICO IT WAS OF THE HOOK KIDS HAD ALOT OF FUN


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING 

2 Members: REGAL81, flaked85


----------



## drunken86

wut up patti :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

whats crack a lackin


----------



## ncoutlaw

whats up every body .


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP PATTY HOWS LIFE UP THERE CANT WAIT FOR DA PICNINC N THEN THE 28TH


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18217312
> *EVERYTHING IS GOOD U WOULD SEE PICS OF MY TRIP TO MEXICO IT WAS OF THE HOOK KIDS HAD ALOT OF FUN
> *


I bet :biggrin: I'm coming thru to check them out :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Aug 3 2010, 04:24 PM~18218191
> *wut up patti  :biggrin:
> *


Wasscrackin Joe!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: 

August 22nd----> right around the corner


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 3 2010, 05:28 PM~18218793
> *whats crack a lackin
> *


I'm glad ya'll had fun in Ohio, next year I'm going too and I may be pulling something behind me :cheesy: 

(I don't mean my junk in the trunk either, I pull that around behind me everyday..lol)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ncoutlaw_@Aug 3 2010, 06:00 PM~18219034
> *whats up every body .
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18221768
> *WAT UP PATTY HOWS LIFE UP THERE CANT WAIT FOR DA PICNINC N THEN THE 28TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks INCREDIBLE!!!!! I'm looking forward to it too :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 05:11 AM~18224302
> *I'm glad ya'll had fun in Ohio, next year I'm going too and I may be pulling something behind me :cheesy:
> 
> (I don't mean my junk in the trunk either, I pull that around behind me everyday..lol)
> *


haha


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 4 2010, 05:08 AM~18224392
> *haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Good Morning Throwback :biggrin: 






Love it


----------



## Patti Dukez

I got something to say...a little bit of a vent if you will.

I had the silliest thing happen to me today....among the mere pain of losing your mom why do you also have to lose a good "your mom" comeback too??

I'm at work today and I'm joking with this friend of mine..he's like "your mom!"..and then said "oh shit, I'm sorry"

I was like "why the hell are you apologizing??"...I've been saying "your mom" comebacks since the 80's. 

So for everyone out there, keep saying "your mom" just because someone no longer has there mom does not mean it's still not fun.

For this reason I declare today "your mom" day. All comebacks of mine will be nothing but that.

Thank you.


----------



## 80GRAND

well in in case HEY WHATS UP YOUR ALL MIGHTY MOMMA OF THE HAND HELD VIDEO CAMERA...............


----------



## Patti Dukez

Unless of course someone gets offended by "your moms" then don't swing it there way...I personally never did get offended.

In my head "your mom" jokes went hand in hand with Al Bundy and Beavis and Butthead...

The good old days


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 4 2010, 12:00 PM~18226229
> *well in in case HEY WHATS UP YOUR ALL MIGHTY MOMMA OF THE HAND HELD VIDEO CAMERA...............
> *


Hahaha.... :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

> Wasscrackin Joe!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> August 22nd----> right around the corner
> [/quot
> just chillin
> 
> i know the 22nd needs to hurry up and get here :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 11:02 AM~18226242
> *Hahaha.... :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHEN U COMING DOWN TO NJ


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 12:45 PM~18226114
> *I got something to say...a little bit of a vent if you will.
> 
> I had the silliest thing happen to me today....among the mere pain of losing your mom why do you also have to lose a good "your mom" comeback too??
> 
> I'm at work today and I'm joking with this friend of mine..he's like "your mom!"..and then said "oh shit, I'm sorry"
> 
> I was like "why the hell are you apologizing??"...I've been saying "your mom" comebacks since the 80's.
> 
> So for everyone out there, keep saying "your mom" just because someone no longer has there mom does not mean it's still not fun.
> 
> For this reason I declare today "your mom" day. All comebacks of mine will be nothing but that.
> 
> Thank you.
> *


yo momma is so fat she steped on a rainbow and skittles came out
haha i asked my girl for one and this is what she came up with hahahaha


----------



## CUZICAN

VIVA YO MAMMA DAY


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 4 2010, 06:40 PM~18229667
> *yo momma is so fat she steped on a rainbow and skittles came out
> haha i asked my girl for one and this is what she came up with  hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tell her :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:56 PM~18229812
> *VIVA YO MAMMA DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 






You know what time it is


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 4 2010, 04:54 PM~18228817
> *WHEN U COMING DOWN TO NJ
> *


I'M READY RIGHT NOW :biggrin: 

LET'S RIDE!...lol. Really soon, I'm ready to hit some of Loyalty's streets...tell Andrew my beater camera still works...  

Round Two


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 07:22 PM~18230487
> *I'M READY RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> 
> LET'S RIDE!...lol. Really soon, I'm ready to hit some of Loyalty's streets...tell Andrew my beater camera still works...
> 
> Round Two
> *


THATS WHATS UP SUNDAY WE GOING TO CT FOR HARD HITTING LOWS CAR SHOW THEN NEXT SUNDAY IS DRASTIC PICNIC IN NYC

HOPE TO SEE U SOOON IN NJ


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 5 2010, 12:27 AM~18232193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pimp shit


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 4 2010, 08:49 PM~18230726
> *THATS WHATS UP SUNDAY WE GOING TO CT FOR HARD HITTING LOWS CAR SHOW THEN NEXT SUNDAY IS DRASTIC PICNIC IN NYC
> 
> HOPE TO SEE U SOOON IN NJ
> *


A TRIP TO NJ IS A MUST...SEE YOU GUYS SOON BELIEVE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 PM~18232193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 05:06 AM~18234125
> *pimp shit
> *


GOOD MORNIN PARTNA :nicoderm: 

How'd that footage come out? :cheesy:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP MISS MAMA DUKEZ SEE U ON THE 22CND


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Aug 5 2010, 04:21 AM~18234145-->
> 
> 
> 
> A TRIP TO NJ IS A MUST...SEE YOU GUYS SOON BELIEVE THAT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN U DECIDED TO COME THIS WAY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Aug 5 2010, 04:22 AM~18234147
> *SWEET!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS PATTI SEE U SOON :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 04:06 AM~18234125
> *pimp shit
> *


THANKS


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 5 2010, 06:12 AM~18234425
> *WHAT UP MISS MAMA DUKEZ SEE U ON THE 22CND
> *



*WITH THIS RIGHT *:happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18236863
> *WITH THIS RIGHT :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

An old pic I found of my garage...this right here is the life


----------



## Patti Dukez

Can't wait to have it back out :biggrin:


----------



## lamanoinc

:rimshot: :rimshot: EXCUSE ME LADIES AND GENTLEMAN OF THE LOWRIDER WORLD... :wave: :wave: ANY PLANS FOR SATURDAY MORNING? :no: ? WELL STOP :banghead: AND DON'T SIT AROUND WONDERING WHAT TO DO...COME HANG OUT WITH YOUR HOMEBOYS FROM JUST KLOWNIN OVER AT HAYNES POINT PARK IN WASHINGTON D.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: BRING YOUR SELF, YOUR WHEELS IF U GOT SOME AND BRING UR APPETITE AND THIRST..WE ARE SHOOTING FOR SEAFOOD FEST BUT THERE WILL BE BURGERS AND HOT DOGS AND TORTILLAS AND TACOS AND PUPUSAS, AND.....SIKE I DON'T KNOW ABOUT PUPUSAS BUT WE WILL HAVE TORTILLAS :h5: :h5: WHO DOESN'T LIKE TORTILLAS..COME HANG OUT BRING YOUR FAMILY BRING YOUR FRIENDS... YOU KNOW WE GONNA BE CHILLIN! SATURDAY STARTING AT 11AM UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT OR RUN OUT OF FOOD!!!! AGAIN..BRING YOUR SELF AND YOUR APPETITE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Just going thru some random pics :biggrin: 










One of my favorites


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lamanoinc_@Aug 5 2010, 03:16 PM~18237236
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot: EXCUSE ME LADIES AND GENTLEMAN OF THE LOWRIDER WORLD... :wave:  :wave: ANY PLANS FOR SATURDAY MORNING? :no: ? WELL STOP  :banghead: AND DON'T SIT AROUND WONDERING WHAT TO DO...COME HANG OUT WITH YOUR HOMEBOYS FROM JUST KLOWNIN OVER AT HAYNES POINT PARK IN WASHINGTON D.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin: BRING YOUR SELF, YOUR WHEELS IF U GOT SOME AND BRING UR APPETITE AND THIRST..WE ARE SHOOTING FOR SEAFOOD FEST BUT THERE WILL BE BURGERS AND HOT DOGS AND TORTILLAS AND TACOS AND PUPUSAS, AND.....SIKE I DON'T KNOW ABOUT PUPUSAS BUT WE WILL HAVE TORTILLAS :h5:  :h5: WHO DOESN'T LIKE TORTILLAS..COME HANG OUT BRING YOUR FAMILY BRING YOUR FRIENDS... YOU KNOW WE GONNA BE CHILLIN! SATURDAY STARTING AT 11AM UNTIL WE GET KICKED OUT OR RUN OUT OF FOOD!!!! AGAIN..BRING YOUR SELF AND YOUR APPETITE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A GREAT ANNOUNCEMENT :cheesy: ...CAN YOU ANNOUNCE EVERYTHING FOR ME????!!!! :biggrin:  

SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT TIME :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Last little bit of my motivation moment  










_*I'm an old school rider in love with an "Old School Romance"...love it  *_


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 5 2010, 06:24 AM~18234148
> *GOOD MORNIN PARTNA :nicoderm:
> 
> How'd that footage come out? :cheesy:
> *


ok i guess ill get it to you as soon as i have a littletime to save it im gonna have to get mike to help me out


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 5 2010, 04:23 PM~18237286
> *Last little bit of my motivation moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old school rider in love with an "Old School Romance"...love it
> *


did anything happen besides a hug :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18237514
> *did anything happen besides a hug :wow:
> *


hahaha........nope it was just a platonic snooze fest :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18238334
> *hahaha........nope it was just a platonic snooze fest :biggrin:
> *


boooring lol


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Aug 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18238334-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha........nope it was just a platonic snooze fest :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18239214
> *boooring lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 6 2010, 06:05 AM~18243009
> *GOOD MORNING IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TGIF


----------



## CUZICAN

What Up Patricia, Wife said to let you know She's "SERVIN'EM for Life".


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 6 2010, 06:05 AM~18243009
> *GOOD MORNING IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I had pics to post ... 

But I just cant get passed the AVI !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 6 2010, 11:07 AM~18244385
> *I had pics to post ...
> 
> But I just cant get passed the AVI !!!
> *


You checkin my fro???!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Hahaha...I just woke up on the silly side of the bed when I put that up...I'm fro checkin' all day today..I love'em and I'm thinking about going ahead and making it for real :0 

Just playin :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

Ay Patti How Long til we start "Bendin Corners"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 6 2010, 11:10 AM~18244406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE PICS!!!!!

Swingin that 61??? Awesome!! Haha..that guys hand looks way off too..

So you are coming to take pics at the Street Dreamz cookout right?  

HOPE SO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 6 2010, 10:22 AM~18244062
> *What Up Patricia, Wife said to let you know She's "SERVIN'EM for Life".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU LET YOUR WIFE KNOW.....I THINK SHE'S AWESOME!!!!!

Man, it's that kind of love and support (like your sig) that makes this all happen and so worth it...

You and the family are TTT in my book for life :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 6 2010, 02:33 PM~18246006
> *Ay Patti How Long til we start "Bendin Corners"
> *


 :cheesy: REAL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 6 2010, 12:47 PM~18246084
> *:cheesy: REAL SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *



*GOIN UP ZZT ZZT*


----------



## 80GRAND

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 6 2010, 07:01 PM~18247867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


MEAN STANCE...LOOKING REAL TOUGH OUT THERE CAN'T WAIT FOR AUG 22ND


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 04:55 PM~18237514
> *did anything happen besides a hug :wow:
> *


lickety split :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 6 2010, 08:01 PM~18247867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *



LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 6 2010, 12:10 PM~18244406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro, I tell u. u take sum nice pix :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18253822
> *Hey bro, I tell u. u take sum nice pix :thumbsup:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 10:01 AM~18226237
> *Unless of course someone gets offended by "your moms" then don't swing it there way...I personally never did get offended.
> 
> In my head "your mom" jokes went hand in hand with Al Bundy and Beavis and Butthead...
> 
> The good old days
> *


ur mama so fat i sat her int he back of the ranfla an that bitch hit the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 4 2010, 12:45 PM~18226114
> *I got something to say...a little bit of a vent if you will.
> 
> I had the silliest thing happen to me today....among the mere pain of losing your mom why do you also have to lose a good "your mom" comeback too??
> 
> I'm at work today and I'm joking with this friend of mine..he's like "your mom!"..and then said "oh shit, I'm sorry"
> 
> I was like "why the hell are you apologizing??"...I've been saying "your mom" comebacks since the 80's.
> 
> So for everyone out there, keep saying "your mom" just because someone no longer has there mom does not mean it's still not fun.
> 
> For this reason I declare today "your mom" day. All comebacks of mine will be nothing but that.
> 
> Thank you.
> *


I LOVE USING "YOUR MOM" COMEBACKS 

YOU SHOULD JUST DO THE WHOLE MONTH OF "YOUR MOM"



































































I KNOW I DID


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 8 2010, 05:32 AM~18255864
> *I LOVE USING "YOUR MOM" COMEBACKS
> 
> YOU SHOULD JUST DO THE WHOLE MONTH OF "YOUR MOM"
> I KNOW I DID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 8 2010, 03:18 AM~18255745
> *ur mama so fat i sat her int he back of the ranfla an that bitch hit the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup


----------



## *83coupe*

The streets called last night and i was the first to answer only because no one eles was gonna answer lol king of the streets is back bitches anyone wanna take my crown


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 8 2010, 03:32 AM~18255864
> *I LOVE USING "YOUR MOM" COMEBACKS
> 
> YOU SHOULD JUST DO THE WHOLE MONTH OF "YOUR MOM"
> I KNOW I DID
> *


hahahahahahaha dammmm :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 8 2010, 04:43 AM~18255903
> *HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by *83coupe*_@Aug 8 2010, 02:57 PM~18257459
> *The streets called last night and i was the first to answer only because no one eles was gonna answer lol king of the streets is back bitches anyone wanna take my crown
> *



:no: :no: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

What Up 


Patti. can`t wait for the print for Nico`s. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 8 2010, 01:44 PM~18257393
> *wassup
> *


Dewd :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 8 2010, 04:40 PM~18258186
> *What Up
> Patti. can`t wait for the print for Nico`s. :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin: ...man I'm excited too I'll get right on it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 6 2010, 07:57 PM~18247831
> *GOIN UP ZZT ZZT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.....motivation :happysad:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 8 2010, 05:56 PM~18258265
> *Dewd :wave:
> *


ran into your boy glenn at carlile all trucks he a cool dude


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

( read this as if I were a Mixtape DJ doing the do )

OH SHIT PATTI ...

It went down here in the BURGH ... :yes:

From VA to PA ... 









then the BURGH got assistance from LOUISVILLE ... :0


----------



## 80GRAND

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT PATTI I GOT SOME MORE PICS POSTED UP TONIGHT HERE IS 1 OF MY FAVES.......


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 8 2010, 10:23 PM~18259881
> *( read this as if I were a Mixtape DJ doing the do )
> 
> OH SHIT PATTI ...
> 
> It went down here in the BURGH ... :yes:
> 
> From VA to PA ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then theBURGH got assistance from LOUISVILLE ...  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI JUST STOP BY TO SHARE THIS PICS


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 03:05 PM~18258312
> *nice.....motivation :happysad:
> *


Thanks, but it's the other way around. Your Lac is what's motivating me


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 8 2010, 09:04 PM~18259729
> *ran into your boy glenn at carlile all trucks he a cool dude
> *


Hell yeah, that's awesome...you're both two down to earth (no pun intended.lol) dudes i'm sure it was a kickass meet


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 8 2010, 09:23 PM~18259881
> *( read this as if I were a Mixtape DJ doing the do )
> 
> OH SHIT PATTI ...
> 
> It went down here in the BURGH ... :yes:
> 
> From VA to PA ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the BURGH got assistance from LOUISVILLE ...  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PUNCHES TO THE FACE UP AND DOWN THE COAST!!!!!

(great pics to start a Monday on :biggrin: :thumbsup: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 8 2010, 09:26 PM~18259903
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT PATTI I GOT SOME MORE PICS POSTED UP TONIGHT HERE IS 1 OF MY FAVES.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE'EM KEEP THEM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 8 2010, 10:29 PM~18260506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT EMBLEM IS SO SICK...THE PICS ARE AWESOME (AS ALWAYS :biggrin: ) ARE THESE FROM THE DRASTIC COOKOUT YESTERDAY? 

I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN AUGUST!!!! IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

Morning


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 9 2010, 03:47 AM~18262674
> *THAT EMBLEM IS SO SICK...THE PICS ARE AWESOME (AS ALWAYS :biggrin: ) ARE THESE FROM THE DRASTIC COOKOUT YESTERDAY?
> 
> I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN AUGUST!!!! IT WILL BE A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> *


NA THIS WAS AT HARD HITTING LOWS SHOW IN CONNETICUT
DRASTIC IS SUNDAY AUGUST 15


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 9 2010, 07:17 AM~18263052
> *NA THIS WAS AT HARD HITTING LOWS SHOW IN CONNETICUT
> DRASTIC IS SUNDAY AUGUST 15
> *


="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 9 2010, 05:42 AM~18262669
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PUNCHES TO THE FACE UP AND DOWN THE COAST!!!!!
> 
> (great pics to start a Monday on :biggrin: :thumbsup: )
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Its too gangsta in here.... hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18266716
> *Its too gangsta in here.... hno: :run: :sprint:
> *


Gs up Hoez down


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 9 2010, 03:06 PM~18266922
> *Gs up Hoez down
> *


 :yes:


----------



## *83coupe*

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 8 2010, 02:36 PM~18258156
> *:no:  :no:
> :biggrin:
> *


lol I like that response much love to all lowriders theres plenty of street 4 everybody to cruse on. all lowriders r king of the streets fuck the rest


----------



## R00STER




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18253822
> *Hey bro, I tell u. u take sum nice pix :thumbsup:
> *



Thank You so much for the kind compliment !!!
I appreciate yah ... :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18279422
> *Thank You so much for the kind compliment !!!
> I appreciate yah ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FUCKIN SHOW OFF,LOL J/K YOU DO TAKE BADASS PHOTOS[NO ****]


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 10 2010, 07:25 PM~18279422
> *Thank You so much for the kind compliment !!!
> I appreciate yah ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     LOOKIN GOOD MANA :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 11 2010, 12:29 AM~18280950
> *FUCKIN SHOW OFF,LOL J/K YOU DO TAKE BADASS PHOTOS[NO ****]
> *




Jus trying to be more like you homie :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 11 2010, 11:00 AM~18284555
> *Jus trying to be more like you homie  :biggrin:
> *



Ay UCE your Avi is Priceless :roflmao:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 11 2010, 08:25 AM~18282811
> *       LOOKIN GOOD MANA  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## Big Russ

got more pics....CURBSIDE?


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 10 2010, 07:25 PM~18279422
> *Thank You so much for the kind compliment !!!
> I appreciate yah ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A NICE AZZ VAN IN THE BACK GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## caprice on dz

what up servin'em. every time you think your ahead of the game you get kicked in the nuts. found out last night my trans is leaking. I gotta drop it to replace the seal on the torque converter


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Aug 11 2010, 10:11 PM~18288751
> *DAMN THATS A NICE AZZ VAN IN THE BACK GROUND :biggrin:
> *


DA ICEBOXX


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 11 2010, 10:20 PM~18288826
> *:h5:  :rimshot:
> *


What's up Kendall :wave: :biggrin: From your avi I see you're still out hitting some high ass three's.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18285099
> *Ay UCE your Avi is Priceless  :roflmao:
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 10 2010, 09:25 PM~18279422
> *Thank You so much for the kind compliment !!!
> I appreciate yah ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love these pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 12 2010, 02:53 AM~18290728
> *what up servin'em. every time you think your ahead of the game you get kicked in the nuts. found out last night my trans is leaking. I gotta drop it to replace the seal on the torque converter
> *


Awww...damn Phil!!! If it makes you feel any better my wagon is the same way...I've always joked and said it had one tire in the junkyard from day one but I won't let it go just yet...

Keep doing your thang Phil, something that seems to work for me is I like to kick it with my wagon...you can't just work on it...you gotta hang out with it...

Talk to it and get a general understanding...I like to go out and threatin my wagon at least once a day...smack it up a bit. Keeps it on it's toes...

How we roll


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 12 2010, 04:57 AM~18290968
> *Awww...damn Phil!!! If it makes you feel any better my wagon is the same way...I've always joked and said it had one tire in the junkyard from day one but I won't let it go just yet...
> 
> Keep doing your thang Phil, something that seems to work for me is I like to kick it with my wagon...you can't just work on it...you gotta hang out with it...
> 
> Talk to it and get a general understanding...I like to go out and threatin my wagon at least once a day...smack it up a bit. Keeps it on it's toes...
> 
> How we roll
> *


 :roflmao: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT GIRL LET THE FUCKIN CAR KNOW WHO THE BOSS IS BUT REMEMBER YOU GOTTA SHOW IT SOME LOVE EVERY KNOW AND AGAIN ALSO OR IT WILL GET PISSED OFF AT YOU AND LEAVE YOUR ASS STRANDED ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 12 2010, 09:12 AM~18291279
> *:roflmao: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT GIRL LET THE FUCKIN CAR KNOW WHO THE BOSS IS BUT REMEMBER YOU GOTTA SHOW IT SOME LOVE EVERY KNOW AND AGAIN ALSO OR IT WILL GET PISSED OFF AT YOU AND LEAVE YOUR ASS STRANDED ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD :roflmao:
> *




THAT AINT TRUE BECAUSE I TREAT MY CAR LIKE A BITCH,AND SHE ALWAYS DOES RT FOR ME,YOU KNOW THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 12 2010, 08:53 AM~18291440
> *THAT AINT TRUE BECAUSE I TREAT MY CAR LIKE A BITCH,AND SHE ALWAYS DOES RT FOR ME,YOU KNOW THAT :biggrin:
> *


yes your car does loves being treaded like a bitch but mine don't she likes be to wiped off and waxed and she loves it when i take her out for a night on the town....


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 12 2010, 10:18 AM~18292202
> *yes your car does loves being treaded like a bitch but mine don't she likes be to wiped off and waxed and she loves it when i take her out for a night on the town....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 12 2010, 08:53 AM~18291440
> *THAT AINT TRUE BECAUSE I TREAT MY CAR LIKE A BITCH,AND SHE ALWAYS DOES RT FOR ME,YOU KNOW THAT :biggrin:
> *


Quoted for truthisms


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18292202
> *yes your car does loves being treaded like a bitch but mine don't she likes be to wiped off and waxed and she loves it when i take her out for a night on the town....
> *


I'm sorry man I can let your car get around my car then it's gonna be expecting the same thing and I just can't have that...

Just playing  

My _*"Old School Romance"*_ will be right on time looking street shiney all day..Imma beat it up but in a good way :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 12 2010, 02:16 PM~18293461
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 12 2010, 02:18 PM~18293934
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING ARE U COMING DOWN FOR DRASTIC OR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CasinoDreams

wats going on patiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## 80GRAND

hey patti i feel you on the car thing its all good i have had my share of cars that i beat the SHIT OUT OF but this 1 is different i like it so i have to be nice her...BUT IN A NAUGHTY WAY


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18207553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 12 2010, 04:56 PM~18295828
> *wats going on patiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> *



your fenders are buckling bad andrew i think there is a way to reiforce them i might try it my self but i hear fiberglass will work and keep them straight if you reiforce them in the back


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 13 2010, 07:08 AM~18300157
> *your fenders are buckling bad andrew i think there is a way to reiforce them i might try it my self but i hear fiberglass will work and keep them straight if you reiforce them in the back
> *


THEY ARE REINFORCE HOMIE
THE FENDERS IS CAUSE HIS UPPER OR LOWER CAME APART N THE TIRE HIT THE FENDERS HOMIE U CANT DO NOTHING ABOUT THAT SHIT HAPPENDS BUT THE QUARTERS ARE GOOD HOMIE U GOING TO DRASTIC PICNIC


----------



## MINT'Z

BUMP FOR SERVIN EM


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 12 2010, 06:56 PM~18295828
> *wats going on patiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> *


WWWAAAASSSSUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18301526
> *BUMP FOR SERVIN EM
> *


SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 12 2010, 06:49 PM~18295763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18303375
> *:wave:
> *


did you receive your secret package yet hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 12 2010, 05:22 PM~18295050
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING ARE U COMING DOWN FOR DRASTIC OR INDIVIDUALS PICNIC
> *


I won't be able to make the Drastic picnic (although I wish I could!!!!!) and next weekend is the big annual Street Dreamz Cookout in my town


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 13 2010, 06:13 PM~18303507
> *did you receive your secret package yet hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Naw not yet, Im hoping for it on saturday


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 12 2010, 07:53 AM~18291440
> *THAT AINT TRUE BECAUSE I TREAT MY CAR LIKE A BITCH,AND SHE ALWAYS DOES RT FOR ME,YOU KNOW THAT :biggrin:
> *


mine says im to rough...what can i say, i hit it to break it...


----------



## MB671

Hafa Adai Mz. Patti Dukez and the Crew

Here's to NEXT FRIDAY :h5: (the boyz)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 13 2010, 03:14 PM~18303517
> *I won't be able to make the Drastic picnic (although I wish I could!!!!!) and next weekend is the big annual Street Dreamz Cookout in my town
> *


o yeah then the PARTY IN MD LOL 28TH


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 13 2010, 05:17 PM~18303114
> *SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin but its not lookin to good


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 13 2010, 11:39 PM~18305430
> *im tryin but its not lookin to good
> *


HOW DARE YOU HOMIE.IT'S ALL GOOD B,WE'LL TAKE PLENTY OF PICS FOR YOU HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18304641
> *o yeah then the PARTY IN MD LOL  28TH
> *


whats going down on the 28th?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 13 2010, 11:49 PM~18305513
> *HOW DARE YOU HOMIE.IT'S ALL GOOD B,WE'LL TAKE PLENTY OF PICS FOR YOU HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its just hard tdo on a sunday that a 7 hour drive for us plus mikes daily beater just blew the tranny so hes gotta figure that bullshit out i was thryin to find a way i really wanna go i always have fun with you guys


----------



## R00STER

Morning


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18305725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!

Looks like the beast taking over the village...LOL..AWESOME PIC!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 14 2010, 05:44 AM~18306828
> *its just hard tdo on a sunday that a 7 hour drive for us  plus mikes daily beater just blew the tranny so hes gotta figure that bullshit out  i was thryin to find a way  i really wanna go i always have fun with you guys
> *


YOU ARE IT  

Hey man, it's cool we understand shit happens...you must understand tho that we will now have to burn all pictures of you and disown you until you can further prove yourself again...

I mean we're still cool...house rules.....I didn't make'em.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18305061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  

I love beer....add them thangs and you can't go wrong..sweet pic :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 14 2010, 06:32 AM~18306860
> *Morning
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18304641
> *o yeah then the PARTY IN MD LOL  28TH
> *


YES.....CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 14 2010, 06:14 PM~18309986
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I love beer....add them thangs and you can't go wrong..sweet pic :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PATTI


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18305725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME PIC  :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18310012
> *YES.....CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> *


I think I missed something?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 15 2010, 01:34 AM~18311912
> *I think I missed something?
> *


Hit up Casper


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 12 2010, 05:57 AM~18290968
> *Awww...damn Phil!!! If it makes you feel any better my wagon is the same way...I've always joked and said it had one tire in the junkyard from day one but I won't let it go just yet...
> 
> Keep doing your thang Phil, something that seems to work for me is I like to kick it with my wagon...you can't just work on it...you gotta hang out with it...
> 
> Talk to it and get a general understanding...I like to go out and threatin my wagon at least once a day...smack it up a bit. Keeps it on it's toes...
> 
> How we roll
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 14 2010, 08:12 PM~18309979
> *YOU ARE IT
> 
> Hey man, it's cool we understand shit happens...you must understand tho that we will now have to burn all pictures of you and disown you until you can further prove yourself again...
> 
> I mean we're still cool...house rules.....I didn't make'em.
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 15 2010, 09:25 AM~18312668
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  

They've been playing Major Payne all weekend...freaking hilarious..

One tubby tubby, Two tubby tubby....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










Awesome


----------



## Patti Dukez

Got some pics from yesterday, while we were all headed to the Polynesian Festival in Va Beach Mana burnt up his rear end on the lac...so we made some light out of it while waiting for the tow truck  

Mana's "whattyagonnado face" 









Kwazyguy  









Gangsta Makua Wagon  









Damn right :angry: :biggrin: 









Jamz


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18314135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> They've been playing Major Payne all weekend...freaking hilarious..
> 
> One tubby tubby, Two tubby tubby....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> *


are you calling me tubby


----------



## Patti Dukez

Goin up..










From outta nowwhere!!...how you gonna punch a guy when he's down?..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 15 2010, 02:32 PM~18314175
> *are you calling me tubby
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dude, I just busted out laughing...

NEVER :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It was rough but at the end of the day it's all punches to the face  










My brotha from anotha motha


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18314192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dude, I just busted out laughing...
> 
> NEVER  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## MB671

Wassup Patti, wataweekend :wave: 
had to get this up here before eileen hits up fbook.

after 13yrs of strippin teflon for me, i figure i should let her try.


----------



## MB671

yawll sooo craaaaazy :loco: see ya guys next weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

C YA ON SUNDAY!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18316353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawll sooo craaaaazy :loco: see ya guys next weekend...  :thumbsup:
> *


I was pretending to be this cool guy for a day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 15 2010, 08:35 PM~18316326
> *Wassup Patti, wataweekend :wave:
> had to get this up here before eileen hits up fbook.
> 
> after 13yrs of strippin teflon for me, i figure i should let her try.
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!! Eileen was doing the damn thing....a whole family of switch hitters...those boys are born and bred straight up with mom and dad they are sure to slap some pavement!!!!..

TELL EILEEN ---> :h5: FOR ME!!! SHE'S DOING THE DAMN THANG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 15 2010, 08:32 PM~18316308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ride just makes your neighborhood look that much better :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 15 2010, 09:05 PM~18316618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C YA ON SUNDAY!
> *


Aaahh, so that's what it looks like put back together..lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave: Wayne...you bringing the whole Milkbone tribe out this weekend?


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 13 2010, 08:08 AM~18300157
> *your fenders are buckling bad andrew i think there is a way to reiforce them i might try it my self but i hear fiberglass will work and keep them straight if you reiforce them in the back
> *


this casino not andrew :biggrin: and its got a 87 clip for next season so it dont need to be fixed it. just need to trow them away/ plus the car came down on them and hard hittin lows show last year when the ball joint broke and it landend on the tire. so there no way to stop that.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 15 2010, 10:40 PM~18316961
> *:wave: Wayne...you bringing the whole Milkbone tribe out this weekend?
> *



I DONT KNOW  

I THOUGHT IT WAS ON SATURDAY AND I JUST REALIZED THAT IT IS SUNDAY


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

THIS HAS BEEN A BUSY YEAR AND I DONT EVEN HAVE THE CAR UP AND READY TO EVEN CRUISE  NO TIME


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 15 2010, 09:42 PM~18316974
> *I DONT KNOW
> 
> I THOUGHT IT WAS ON SATURDAY AND I JUST REALIZED THAT IT IS SUNDAY
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN A BUSY YEAR AND I DONT EVEN HAVE THE CAR UP AND READY TO EVEN CRUISE    NO TIME
> *


 :thumbsdown: come out anyways...enjoy the day


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

This one is for you Patti. When I get some more decal paper I'm gonna add this to this car for when I go to Toledo for the model show in October.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 16 2010, 01:47 AM~18319349
> *This one is for you Patti. When I get some more decal paper I'm gonna add this to this car for when I go to Toledo for the model show in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I EFFING LOVE THAT :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18317336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: 

Agh, he must have pulled you over for being too cool...shit happens to me all the time


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S FUCKING MONDAY AND WE ARE FUCKING AWESOME--->






ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 10:46 AM~18321339
> *hno:
> 
> Agh, he must have pulled you over for being too cool...shit happens to me all the time
> *


YES HE DID :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 12:51 PM~18321384
> *IT'S FUCKING MONDAY AND WE ARE FUCKING AWESOME--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY :biggrin:
> *


i hate mondays


----------



## KAKALAK

patti pm sent


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 15 2010, 06:35 PM~18316326
> *Wassup Patti, wataweekend :wave:
> had to get this up here before eileen hits up fbook.
> 
> after 13yrs of strippin teflon for me, i figure i should let her try.
> *


 :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :boink: *NUFF SAID* :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 16 2010, 05:17 PM~18324590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18324111
> *i hate mondays
> *


man, if that song didn't get you pumped then you must REALLY hate Mondays


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol..I was going thru my old computer and found this silly pic...this is proof that I've loved cake all my life...










Baby pics....you got'em post'em up


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18325629
> *lol..I was going thru my old computer and found this silly pic...this is proof that I've loved cake all my life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby pics....you got'em post'em up
> *


ahhhhh hahahahaha


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18325629
> *Baby pics....you got'em post'em up
> *


I got you :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18325876
> *I got you :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahaha what a ***


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18325876
> *I got you :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA.....you're a super hero in my book dude


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18325937
> *HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA.....you're a super hero in my book dude
> *


yeah superhomo at your rescue hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 16 2010, 07:38 PM~18325966
> *yeah superhomo at your rescue hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Man Steel you had some of the best candy...I see some big ass Sugar Daddy's on your couch...and by the looks of your furniture our families shopped at the same spot..lol


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Aug 16 2010, 08:34 PM~18325913-->
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahaha what a ***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Momma !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MINT'[email protected] 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18325966
> *yeah superhomo at your rescue hahaha  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Your Momma !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:41 PM~18325991
> *Man Steel you had some of the best candy...I see some big ass Sugar Daddy's on your couch...and by the looks of your furniture our families shopped at the same spot..lol
> *


:yes: But that was my grandparents crib ... Had to stop there cause they had the good shit !!!
:thumbsup: only if yinz shopped at G.C. Murphy's :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

yo momma so fat she wore a Malcolm x jacket and helicopters kept trying to land on her back


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Your momma so skinny when she farts she pulls a muscle :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

yo momma so skinny she hoola hoops with a cheerio


----------



## milkbone

SOME OF YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT MY YOUNGEST SON HAS DOWN SYNDROME, I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN SO BLESSED HAS I HAVE WITH HIM. HE HAS OPENED MY EYES UP TO A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF OF APPRECIATING THINGS THAT WE TAKE FOR GRANTED IN OUR DAILY LIVES.... MY WIFE AND I HAVE DECIDED TO START HELPING OTHER FAMILIES LIKE OURS THAT MAY NEED HELP

WE ARE DOING A WALK IN OCTOBER CALLED THE BUDDY WALK. THIS IS TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS PROVIDE HELP TO FAMILIES

PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR FAMILY'S TEAM AND FEEL FREE TO DONATE TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR A REALLY GOOD CAUSE biggrin.gif THANK YOU WITH ALL MY HEART

HERE IS THE LINK TO OUR PAGE FOR THE EVENT

http://www.firstgiving.com/cristelanderson


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 16 2010, 08:41 PM~18326635
> *yo momma so skinny she hoola hoops with a cheerio
> *


Your momma is so fat it would be considered cheating if she was in the trunk at hop competitions.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 16 2010, 08:59 PM~18326857
> *SOME OF YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT MY YOUNGEST SON HAS DOWN SYNDROME, I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN SO BLESSED HAS I HAVE WITH HIM. HE HAS OPENED MY EYES UP TO A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF OF APPRECIATING THINGS THAT WE TAKE FOR GRANTED IN OUR DAILY LIVES.... MY WIFE AND I HAVE DECIDED TO START HELPING OTHER FAMILIES LIKE OURS THAT MAY NEED HELP
> 
> WE ARE DOING A WALK IN OCTOBER CALLED THE BUDDY WALK. THIS IS TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS PROVIDE HELP TO FAMILIES
> 
> PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR FAMILY'S TEAM AND FEEL FREE TO DONATE TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR A REALLY GOOD CAUSE biggrin.gif THANK YOU WITH ALL MY HEART
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO OUR PAGE FOR THE EVENT
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/cristelanderson
> *


Awww Wayne man you got my support :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 10:04 PM~18326914
> *Awww Wayne man you got my support :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PATTI :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18326918
> *THANKS PATTI :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18326595
> *Your momma so skinny when she farts she pulls a muscle :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no way :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Quagmire

YO, I'S HEARDS THESE DVDS BE HAVIN A LOT OF FAT HOES UP IN EM.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Quagmire

YO, DEM ****** IS SOME BLOODS.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18327058
> *YO, I'S HEARDS THESE DVDS BE HAVIN A LOT OF FAT HOES UP IN EM.
> *


Giggity Giggity Giggity


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 16 2010, 09:18 PM~18327084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha..that's fucked up


----------



## Quagmire

DAMN DAT BISH BE EATIN GOOD, YO. I BET SHE DONT BE SHARIN NO GOTDAMN FOOD.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18327180
> *DAMN DAT BISH BE EATIN GOOD, YO. I BET SHE DONT BE SHARIN NO GOTDAMN FOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about you Giggity Giggity Get the fuck out now...nobody wants to hear this bullshit.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 07:26 PM~18327217
> *How about you Giggity Giggity Get the fuck out now...nobody wants to hear this bullshit.
> *


YO YOU MAD CAUSE SHE FATTER?


----------



## Quagmire

NAH, FAH REAL DOE.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 12:45 PM~18321334
> *I EFFING LOVE THAT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought you'd get a kick outta it. It will be a little bigger and better centered so you can read it. I added weight in the trunk so it stands up on its own. I think it needs to be displayed next to a measuring stick.


----------



## caprice on dz

here you go, my mom, and me at 11 months (aug '84) on my dads 69 mach 1 mustang. the primer is cause my mom couldn't drive a clutch and the car lunged into the fence


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 04:53 AM~18330275
> *I thought you'd get a kick outta it. It will be a little bigger and better centered so you can read it. I added weight in the trunk so it stands up on its own. I think it needs to be displayed next to a measuring stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if theres weight in the trunk then your cheating :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 16 2010, 10:16 PM~18327058
> *YO, I'S HEARDS THESE DVDS BE HAVIN A LOT OF FAT HOES UP IN EM.
> *


TAKE THIS SHIT BACK TO OT :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 03:53 AM~18330275
> *I thought you'd get a kick outta it. It will be a little bigger and better centered so you can read it. I added weight in the trunk so it stands up on its own. I think it needs to be displayed next to a measuring stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great Phil!! Dude you should build a hopping stick with a dude holding it looking thru the stick...that would be supa cool  

Bring it out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 03:59 AM~18330284
> *here you go, my mom, and me at 11 months (aug '84) on my dads 69 mach 1 mustang. the primer is cause my mom couldn't drive a clutch and the car lunged into the fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awww....Phil haha cute


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 05:19 AM~18330363
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Let me know if you don't get that order by today


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 17 2010, 06:22 AM~18330367
> *Looks great Phil!! Dude you should build a hopping stick with a dude holding it looking thru the stick...that would be supa cool
> 
> Bring it out this weekend :biggrin:
> *


can't make it, couldn't get off work, but after shelling out money to fix the trans I need all the hours I can get


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 05:36 AM~18330379
> *can't make it, couldn't get off work, but after shelling out money to fix the trans I need all the hours I can get
> *


Awww man, I feel ya on that then....next time :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

a little something I've been working on for the show in ohio


















quick vid trying to catch the flake


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 05:41 AM~18330386
> *a little something I've been working on for the show in ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vid trying to catch the flake
> 
> *


GANGSTA GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 17 2010, 06:26 AM~18330373
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Let me know if you don't get that order by today
> *


:yes: cant wait :biggrin: I miss NC :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 07:02 AM~18330508
> *:yes: cant wait :biggrin: I miss NC :happysad:
> *


I love NC too actually thought about moving there hno: 

What part of Florida are you now? We may be down there in October..Plant City :biggrin: 

Right now it's depending on the funds but hopefully it's a go


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 17 2010, 06:41 AM~18330386
> *a little something I've been working on for the show in ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vid trying to catch the flake
> 
> *


you build some sick models


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 17 2010, 08:25 AM~18330578
> *I love NC too actually thought about moving there hno:
> 
> What part of Florida are you now? We may be down there in October..Plant City :biggrin:
> 
> Right now it's depending on the funds but hopefully it's a go
> *


Kissimmee just east of plant city, I will hopefully be there and Obssesion fest :h5:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 08:03 PM~18326890
> *Your momma is so fat it would be considered cheating if she was in the trunk at hop competitions.
> *


your momma so *fat* she's band from scrapefest... :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 16 2010, 06:59 PM~18326857
> *SOME OF YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT MY YOUNGEST SON HAS DOWN SYNDROME, I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN SO BLESSED HAS I HAVE WITH HIM. HE HAS OPENED MY EYES UP TO A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF OF APPRECIATING THINGS THAT WE TAKE FOR GRANTED IN OUR DAILY LIVES.... MY WIFE AND I HAVE DECIDED TO START HELPING OTHER FAMILIES LIKE OURS THAT MAY NEED HELP
> 
> WE ARE DOING A WALK IN OCTOBER CALLED THE BUDDY WALK. THIS IS TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS PROVIDE HELP TO FAMILIES
> 
> PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR FAMILY'S TEAM AND FEEL FREE TO DONATE TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR A REALLY GOOD CAUSE biggrin.gif THANK YOU WITH ALL MY HEART
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO OUR PAGE FOR THE EVENT
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/cristelanderson
> *



Oh Hell Yeah, Im ALL in. My son is Down Syndrome as well Wayne. He will be 7 in Decemeber and he has taught me a whole new meaning to patience! I will support this whole heartedly. Let me get some funds and I got you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 17 2010, 10:13 PM~18337871
> *your momma so fat she's band from scrapefest... :dunno:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It's gonna be a fun weekend I can see it already


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 18 2010, 01:55 AM~18339757
> *Oh Hell Yeah, Im ALL in. My son is Down Syndrome as well Wayne. He will be 7 in Decemeber and he has taught me a whole new meaning to patience! I will support this whole heartedly. Let me get some funds and I got you
> *



Thanks homie :thumbsup:

You coming down this weekend?


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 17 2010, 05:38 AM~18330382
> *Awww man, I feel ya on that then....next time :thumbsup:
> *


PATTIE COULD U PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL ON MY CELICA :biggrin: PHONE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## flaked85

SUP DRAKE,YOU RIDERS GONNA RIDE UP TO THE COOKOUT ON SUNDAY.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18341475
> *PATTIE COULD U PLEASE GIVE ME A CALL ON MY CELICA  :biggrin: PHONE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE
> *


I didn't even know Celica made phones but I'm gonna hit you up here at lunch time


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'm need of a good old school jam...I'm jammed out on my own hits ....anyone got one to post up?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

i wish i could come out but i cant get outta work..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 18 2010, 12:58 PM~18343105
> *i wish i could come out but i cant get outta work..
> *


Damn DJ  That sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 17 2010, 11:13 PM~18337871
> *your momma so fat she's band from scrapefest... :dunno:
> *


good one on the fly mark haha :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

CLEAR THE F***** STICK


----------



## mr.casper

i hate missing great events! things aint looking rite for this weekend patty but ill see u on da 28th or u coming friday night so we can kick it? lmk


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18349116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate missing great events! things aint looking rite for this weekend patty but ill see u on da 28th or u coming friday night so we can kick it? lmk
> *



VERY NIIIIIIIICE


----------



## CUZICAN

GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM. I OFFICIALLY DUB TODAY *T.I.T.F* THURSDAY.



*TAKE IT IN THE FACE*


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85

CHECK OUT THIS LEGALIZED SHIT CALLED SALVIA.YOU CAN ORDER THIS SHIT OF THE INTERNET.


----------



## R00STER

Patti, are you ready for the Weekend...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 18 2010, 08:39 PM~18346980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAR THE F***** STICK
> *


SHOW OFF...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 18 2010, 08:39 PM~18346980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAR THE F***** STICK
> *


SAYS IT ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 19 2010, 10:28 AM~18351593
> *Patti, are you ready for the Weekend...
> *


I am! It's going to be one BUSY weekend but it's going to be GREAT that's for sure :biggrin: 

I label myself: SUPER READY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 19 2010, 03:53 AM~18350425
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM. I OFFICIALLY DUB TODAY T.I.T.F THURSDAY.
> TAKE IT IN THE FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PUNCHES TO THE FACE = AWESOME :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18351179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, this is freaking awesome..have you ever seen him do his Shack impression on Mad TV?

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 18 2010, 11:35 PM~18349116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate missing great events! things aint looking rite for this weekend patty but ill see u on da 28th or u coming friday night so we can kick it? lmk
> *


Casper that looks awesome! Man, we are gonna miss having your family here this weekend but it's cool...next time :biggrin: 

I'll probably be pulling in Saturday and may be leaving same day..it will be great...looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 10:33 AM~18351644
> *SHOW OFF...... :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 19 2010, 10:57 AM~18351828
> *SAYS IT ALL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOPE THIS SAYS IT ALL!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 12:19 PM~18351989
> *NOPE THIS SAYS IT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome shot :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 19 2010, 09:04 AM~18351884
> *Casper that looks awesome! Man, we are gonna miss having your family here this weekend but it's cool...next time :biggrin:
> 
> I'll probably be pulling in Saturday and may be leaving same day..it will be great...looking forward to it :biggrin:
> *


yeah i was trying to make it but wit da party being next week n my only days off is sunday n monday cant do much during da week u know wat i mean!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 12:19 PM~18351989
> *NOPE THIS SAYS IT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18349311
> *VERY NIIIIIIIICE
> *


 :biggrin: thanks brian


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 AM~18351989
> *NOPE THIS SAYS IT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nig, u cant say anything else at that point..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Aug 19 2010, 11:21 PM~18357875
> *nig, u cant say anything else at that point..... :0  :0  :0
> *


SHIT JUST SO YALL KNOW, I AM 77".........SO WHERE YALL AT..........


----------



## MINT'Z

IM RIGHT HERE AN IM 6'0' lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 11:19 AM~18351989
> *NOPE THIS SAYS IT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you're face says it all...LOL..GREAT PIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 19 2010, 04:45 PM~18354655
> *yeah i was trying to make it but wit da party being next week n my only days off is sunday n monday cant do much during da week u know wat i mean!
> *


I do :biggrin: See you next weekend then :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

FANTASTIC FRIDAY :biggrin: 






"CAAANN YOU DIGGG ITT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""...lol :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 10:12 PM~18358491
> *SHIT JUST SO YALL KNOW, I AM 77".........SO WHERE YALL AT..........
> *


im chillin and with a high life in hand..... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 20 2010, 04:22 AM~18360080
> *I do :biggrin: See you next weekend then :thumbsup:
> *


see u :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got my video................... Love it !!!!!!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

im sorry i wont be able to make it patti but slavery is back


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHATCHA MISSED IN CANADA PATTI

:0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 


cEMeGxiDBb4&feature


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18365289
> *WHATCHA MISSED IN CANADA PATTI
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :0 :0
> cEMeGxiDBb4&feature
> *


:yes: :yes: :wow:


----------



## MB671

cEMeGxiDBb4&feature
[/quote]

THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

SEE 2MARO PATTI... CANT WAIT


----------



## MB671

[/quote]

I LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop




----------



## R00STER

>


I LIKE THAT :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Get out from under there!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18365289
> *WHATCHA MISSED IN CANADA PATTI
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :0 :0
> cEMeGxiDBb4&feature
> *


HAHA GOOD JOB DIRTY :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I want to make this show next year fo sho


----------



## MINT'Z

hows that wagon commin patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 21 2010, 07:03 AM~18367970
> *hows that wagon commin patti
> *


IT'S IN TIME OUT  Haha just playing I'm just taking my time, I have a scheme in my head now..I didn't before I was just going off the hip but now I know :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> I LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


Get out from under there!
[/quote]

PLAY DAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE WAY :biggrin: 

LET'S DO IT!!!!!! I'M EXCITED


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 20 2010, 08:27 AM~18360395
> *WHATS UP PATTI HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND
> *


HEY THANKS YOU TOO! IT'S GREAT ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 21 2010, 06:21 AM~18367894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 21 2010, 08:07 AM~18367974
> *IT'S IN TIME OUT  Haha just playing I'm just taking my time, I have a scheme in my head now..I didn't before I was just going off the hip but now I know :biggrin:
> *


sweet you gotta have some direction or you could end up with a transformer lol andy updated pics


----------



## Patti Dukez

HEY EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP HERE, I'M HEADED OUT TO THE AWESOME LO-LO WEDDING AND THEN TONIGHT WE MEET AT THE RED ROOF INN FOR A GOOD CRUISE AND KICK IT SESSION :biggrin: 

IT'S TIME FOR-----> :h5: :run: :420: :ninja: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 21 2010, 07:18 AM~18367990
> *sweet you gotta have some direction or you could end up with a transformer lol andy updated pics
> *


I will have some up this week :biggrin: I'm trying to make some more steps..it's will be a nice relaxing moment after a crazy year...getting in there with my car always makes me feel better...a lot of time it normally ends up with me drinking beer next to it though..lol. But that's cool too


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 21 2010, 06:21 AM~18367894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINT'Z ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## Patti Dukez

A good start out the weekend pic...LOL....you know it's about to be on  










WELL DO YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

lol


----------



## flaked85

I'LL SEE YOU NUKKAS IN A FEW HOURS.YEAH I'M STILL UP :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 21 2010, 08:22 AM~18368003
> *MINT'Z ARE YOU GOING?
> *


ill talk to the fellas are you gonna go


----------



## REGAL81

SHOP CALL K DRAULICS


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Kurupt64

whats good patti get at me wit those pics when u gotta chance.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Aug 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18377466
> *whats good patti get at me wit those pics when u gotta chance.
> *


I got you right now :biggrin: Let's rock some from last night and I'll send you the rest shoot me an email address


----------



## Patti Dukez

DAMN TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY...I JUST WANT TO GIVE SOME APPRECIATION TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND EVEN TO THOSE WHO COULDN'T MAKE IT...WE STILL HAVE LOVE FOR YA  

I GOT SOME PICS FROM LAST NIGHT TOMORROW I'LL HAVE ALL THE COOKOUT PICS UP...I'M PROUD TO BE A PART OF IT :biggrin: 

FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST THE NORTH TO THE SOUTH ALL OF OUR BLOOD RUNS WITH STRAIGHT UP RIDER IN IT  

A LITTLE TASTE OF THE GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THRU THE TUNNEL :biggrin: 











KURUPT THIS IS FOR YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez

MIKEY PRESIDENT OF JUST KLOWNIN C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

MANA YOU LOOKED SUPER TOUGH OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CADDY STEVE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 22 2010, 09:17 PM~18378133
> *CADDY STEVE :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep ya head up homie glad your out an about


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 22 2010, 08:36 PM~18378248
> *keep ya head up homie glad your out an about
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 22 2010, 06:17 PM~18378133
> *CADDY STEVE :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this pic is bad azz right click save


----------



## Kurupt64

Yo all the pics turned out hot was the perfect way to cap the night off. can't wait fo next time.


----------



## Patti Dukez

It was truly an awesome weekend with the cookout today we also got to share in the honor of Bull from Street Dreamz wedding Saturday...a lowrider's dream wedding with a beautiful line up and freshness scattered all over it was just great :biggrin: 

Let's check it out  

Mana keeping it cool  










Jamz :biggrin: 









Big Russ  









Jamie and Amanda  









Brandi and Dunk  









A whole group of cool fools


----------



## Patti Dukez

Caddy Steve :biggrin: 









James and Chanel  









Ice :biggrin: 









It's a Weed and Seed Community Baby!...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

All up in the house :biggrin: 



















A nice line-up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Haha...krazy guys :biggrin: 




























Mana catching a slap...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Headed out to the reception :biggrin: 










Mana taking them the right way...sky high  









Congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you again to everyone who came out and a VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ FOR HOSTING SUCH AN AWESOME DAY :biggrin: 

CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR ALREADY :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

MOE PICS UP TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## caprice on dz

That's whats up, great pics as always. I see Mana didn't waste any time getting that rear end fixed in the caddy.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 22 2010, 07:10 PM~18378516
> *It was truly an awesome weekend with the cookout today we also got to share in the honor of Bull from Street Dreamz wedding Saturday...a lowrider's dream wedding with a beautiful line up and freshness scattered all over it was just great :biggrin:
> 
> Let's check it out
> 
> Mana keeping it cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Russ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi and Dunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole group of cool fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








GREAT SHOTS PATTY CANT WAIT TILL THIS SATURDAY ANOTHER BIG EVENT NOT A LOWRIDER EVENTS BUT A FAMILY THING LOL


----------



## 58 Del-pala

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## flaked85

PATTI I KNOW YOU GOT YOUR HANDS FULL FROM SUNDAY.SHIT WAS POPPIN OFF. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

no dought to bad we didnt have a video team on the way home shit was gettin busy on rt 17 and rt. 301


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 23 2010, 01:50 PM~18385052
> *no dought to bad we didnt have a video team on the way home shit was gettin busy on rt 17 and rt. 301
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wut up PATTI!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Check this shat out!


----------



## Guest

respect  you got mine servin


----------



## mr.casper

5 more dayz patty!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 23 2010, 03:32 PM~18384911
> *PATTI I KNOW YOU GOT YOUR HANDS FULL FROM SUNDAY.SHIT WAS POPPIN OFF. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DUDE!!!!....one of my favorite parts of the day was you and Carlos ripping it up out there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

That was truly awesome and seriously you guys hold some freaking AWESOME cookouts I just can't say that enough!!!!!!!!! It was so much fun :biggrin: 

This DVD is going to rock thanks to everyone ..2010 was full of no bullshittin just straight up switch hitten :thumbsup: 

LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18379140
> *WHATS UP PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a gangsta ass lookin pic right there!!!!!

I have to get up there soon, Loyalty is definitely holding it down and the hard work shows!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 23 2010, 11:16 PM~18389589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18385052
> *no dought to bad we didnt have a video team on the way home shit was gettin busy on rt 17 and rt. 301
> *


Hahaha...still feeling the funk on they way home huh? :biggrin: ...lol! I bet that ride back was sweet too! I love that trip up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 23 2010, 08:19 PM~18387447
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you for coming out and bringing the caddy! I've had a couple white knuckle moments with the wagon too so I understand the stressful trip but it made it!!! 

Got some pics coming up now :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 23 2010, 09:54 PM~18388592
> *5 more dayz patty!
> *


4 MOE DAYZ


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 09:38 PM~18388420
> *respect  you got mine servin
> *


I appreciate it too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 23 2010, 08:21 PM~18387480
> *Wut up PATTI!
> *


HEY HEY HEY :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 23 2010, 09:29 PM~18388315
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAtkoje4-eM
> Check this shat out!
> *


that shat is kwazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOT SOME PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND...LET'S ROCK THIS SHIT OUT PICTURE DAY TIME :biggrin: 

Thanks to everyone that came out, it could have been good but you made it great   


My little Makua booth helper :biggrin: 


















:biggrin: 









Scoota Joe  










Phil hookin up the BBQ :biggrin: 




































:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 




























Our Future  









HOT FISH!!! (pick it up!!...lol for you Jamz)









The day wouldn't be right unless.....


----------



## Patti Dukez

NICO'S TACOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

*CHECK THIS OUT.... SOME OF YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT MY YOUNGEST SON HAS DOWN SYNDROME, I HAVE NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN SO BLESSED HAS I HAVE WITH HIM. HE HAS OPENED MY EYES UP TO A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF OF APPRECIATING THINGS THAT WE TAKE FOR GRANTED IN OUR DAILY LIVES.... MY WIFE AND I HAVE DECIDED TO START HELPING OTHER FAMILIES LIKE OURS THAT MAY NEED HELP

WE ARE DOING A WALK IN OCTOBER CALLED THE BUDDY WALK. THIS IS TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS PROVIDE HELP TO FAMILIES

PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR FAMILY'S TEAM AND FEEL FREE TO DONATE TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR A REALLY GOOD CAUSE :biggrin: THANK YOU WITH ALL MY HEART

HERE IS THE LINK TO OUR PAGE FOR THE EVENT

http://www.firstgiving.com/cristelanderson
THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:
*


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you to Laura of Street Dreamz for shooting the sweet hopping pics :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Go Joe! Go Joe! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























Lenis working hard in the din-din tent :biggrin: 









A little nipple pinchin :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

APPRECIATION :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ FOR PUTTING DOWN SUCH A GREAT DAY FOR ALL OF US RIDERS TO ENJOY THERE WAS A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING AND A WHOLE LOT OF LUV..YOU ARE APPRECIATED :biggrin: *



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61




----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave: wassup patti! luvn them pics, the one thru in tunnel came out badass :h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Aug 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18391617
> *:wave:  wassup patti! luvn them pics, the one thru in tunnel came out badass :h5:
> *



X10 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

From the pics...this look like a nice picnic!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I had a blast :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC+Aug 24 2010, 05:48 AM~18391617-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  wassup patti! luvn them pics, the one thru in tunnel came out badass :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:49 AM~18392493
> *X10 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see your x10 and raise you x10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 09:12 AM~18392645
> *From the pics...this look like a nice picnic!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT ONE TO BE MISSED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 24 2010, 10:54 AM~18393348
> *I had a blast :h5:
> *


WON'T EVER MISS THIS ONE AGAIN :h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

ALL I GOT I SAY IS NO BODY DOES BETTER THAN (STREETDREAMZ CC.)


----------



## drunken86

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patt...10/DSCN1372.jpg


I paid for doing that early Monday morning 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MINT'Z

bad ass pics as always patti


----------



## MB671

GREAT PICS PATTY, AS ALWAYS...
THAT WAS ONE OF BEST WEEKENDS THE FAMILY HAS HAD THIS SUMMER. THANKS TO YOU, MANA AND WHOLE STREETDREAMZ FAMILY... 
TILL THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Aug 24 2010, 02:25 PM~18394968
> *http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patt...10/DSCN1372.jpg
> I paid for doing that early Monday morning
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ESTE VAtO


----------



## GRodriguez

> WHAT UP MARC, YOUR HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE FAMILY BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: A MARC I NEED ABOUT TEN OF THESE FEDEX BRO :biggrin:
> 
> GOT MY MOUTH WATERING  :biggrin:


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER

Cool pics thanks for the love Patti and Srteet Dreams for the love great plates :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2010, 05:10 PM~18364271
> *Got my video................... Love it !!!!!!! Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18396493
> *<span style='colorurple'>MARK!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: ....man I've got to tell you that I'm so happy we met..you are truly like family to me now and it was so good to see you out there this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> Just like you Mana and Street Dreamz are about as real as it gets..I'm glad you guys hooked up he's also my brother from another mother and one of the coolest people I think I could know...
> 
> I'm very proud to know you too and your "just hit the switch" attitude is AWESOME :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 24 2010, 06:58 PM~18396244
> *bad ass pics as always patti
> *


dude......we missed you guys out there  But thank you for the props on the pics! Don't worry I saved you a plate, I'll just hold it in the fridge till next time I see you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Aug 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18394968
> *http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patt...10/DSCN1372.jpg
> I paid for doing that early Monday morning
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Joe I didn't know you could get down like that :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 24 2010, 11:12 AM~18392645
> *From the pics...this look like a nice picnic!
> *


_*D-BO :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_

It was great! Hope to see you guys next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 24 2010, 05:46 AM~18391376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SATURDAY CRUISER_@Aug 24 2010, 09:56 PM~18397839
> *Cool pics thanks for the love Patti and Srteet Dreams for the love great plates :thumbsup:
> *


it wouldn't have been the same without you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Casper :biggrin: 

Can you shoot me the address and time for Saturday through my PM..thank you :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

was nice metting you patti..... both times :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1915881265.html
:0


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 24 2010, 08:26 PM~18396493
> *GREAT PICS PATTY, AS ALWAYS...</span>
> THAT WAS ONE OF BEST WEEKENDS THE FAMILY HAS HAD THIS SUMMER. THANKS TO YOU, MANA AND WHOLE STREETDREAMZ FAMILY...
> TILL THE NEXT ONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>Hey bro glad u had a great time and thanx for everythang
:biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2010, 05:26 AM~18400473
> *D-BO :h5:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It was great! Hope to see you guys next year! :thumbsup:
> *


PATTIE I ENJOYED YALL CRAZY AZZ PEOPLE AS USUAL,IT WAS FUN,,,,CANT WAIT TIL DA NEXT EVENT/EVENTS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I HAD FUN,,,,,,,AS IF U COULDNT TELL :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: THATS ME BABY


----------



## SIRDRAKE

HOW HIGH DID I HOP AT THE SHOW,HOW MANY INCHES


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 08:19 AM~18401024
> *Hey bro glad u had a great time and thanx for everythang
> :biggrin:
> *


 ANYTIME, Wish we could do this more often... BUT! till next time :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2010, 05:26 AM~18400473
> *D-BO :h5:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It was great! Hope to see you guys next year! :thumbsup:
> *


Patti, you know I love you! I'll be there next year...REAL TALK!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 25 2010, 01:21 PM~18402229
> *ANYTIME, Wish we could do this more often... BUT! till next time :biggrin:
> *


Yea same hea, its all good :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## milkbone

HAD A GREAT TIME SEEING EVERYONE, I HAVE NOT BEEN OUT THIS WHOLE YEAR :angry: 

THANKS FOR THE LETTING ME GIVE YOU THE SWEAT HUG PATTI :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 25 2010, 08:05 AM~18401305
> *HOW HIGH DID I HOP AT THE SHOW,HOW MANY INCHES
> *


Bro, you were tatoe chipping......invest in some new hops


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2010, 05:40 AM~18400670
> *Casper :biggrin:
> 
> Can you shoot me the address and time for Saturday through my PM..thank you :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent cant wait!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2010, 06:24 AM~18400467
> *dude......we missed you guys out there  But thank you for the props on the pics! Don't worry I saved you a plate, I'll just hold it in the fridge till next time I see you
> *


HOLD NOTHIN YOU BETTER OVER NIGHT THAT SHIT WITH THE QUICKNESSSSSS THAT FOOD LOOKED FIRE hopfully well be there next year


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 10:16 AM~18401010
> *http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1915881265.html
> :0
> *


someone needs a beat down like they owe someone money


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 25 2010, 07:47 PM~18406036
> *pm sent cant wait!
> *


GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 25 2010, 04:43 PM~18404467
> *HAD A GREAT TIME SEEING EVERYONE, I HAVE NOT BEEN OUT THIS WHOLE YEAR  :angry:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE LETTING ME GIVE YOU THE SWEAT HUG PATTI  :biggrin:
> *


Hahah...it was one slippery hug between the two of us...LOL...it was good seeing you out there...:h5: 

let's not let it be so long next time  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 25 2010, 07:53 AM~18400710
> *was nice metting you patti..... both times  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 25 2010, 07:53 PM~18406090
> *HOLD NOTHIN YOU BETTER OVER NIGHT THAT SHIT WITH THE QUICKNESSSSSS THAT FOOD LOOKED FIRE      hopfully well be there next year
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 25 2010, 08:51 AM~18400901
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:05 AM~18401305
> *HOW HIGH DID I HOP AT THE SHOW,HOW MANY INCHES
> *


90  ...lol man it was great having you out there you always bring the party  just crazy as hell all the time...it's been a great year and it ain't over yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 26 2010, 04:38 AM~18409828
> *90  ...lol man it was great having you out there you always bring the party   just crazy as hell all the time...it's been a great year and it ain't over yet!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2. im surprised noone has post pictures of drakes big snake yet :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 26 2010, 07:06 AM~18409881
> *x2. im surprised noone has post pictures of drakes big snake yet  :0
> *


NOW SEE THIS SOUNDS REALLY GAY BUT FOR US THAT WERE THERE WE KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT.... :rimshot:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Aug 25 2010, 07:43 PM~18405997
> *Bro, you were tatoe chipping......invest in some new hops
> *


MY CHUCKS WERE CHIPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: PATTIE POST MY SNAKE,U SAW IT WHEN I HAD IT N MY HAND (LOL)


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 25 2010, 08:51 AM~18400901
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM :biggrin:
> *


SUP WILD MAN


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 26 2010, 08:14 AM~18410674
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PATTIE POST MY SNAKE,U SAW IT WHEN I HAD IT N MY HAND (LOL)
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 26 2010, 05:18 AM~18409907
> *NOW SEE THIS SOUNDS REALLY GAY BUT FOR US THAT WERE THERE WE KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT.... :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 26 2010, 05:18 AM~18409907
> *NOW SEE THIS SOUNDS REALLY GAY BUT FOR US THAT WERE THERE WE KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT.... :rimshot:
> *


 :0 :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 26 2010, 10:27 AM~18410777
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 26 2010, 10:12 AM~18410663
> *MY CHUCKS WERE CHIPPIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah they were but it was cool though


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 26 2010, 07:34 AM~18409819
> *Hahah...it was one slippery hug between the two of us...LOL...it was good seeing you out there...:h5:
> 
> let's not let it be so long next time   :biggrin:
> *



I HOPE TO BE OUT IN THE STREETS SOON.. JUST GOT TO GET THAT ADDITION A LITTLE FURTHER THEN I CAN TAKE A BREAK AND GET THE WAGON OUT


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave: :wave: sup patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Aug 27 2010, 12:16 AM~18417601
> *:wave:  :wave: sup patti
> *


Good Morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's fricken Friday...aaggghhh thankgoodness :biggrin: 

80 per your request I found the pics of you and Joe  They are---> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: as shit!!

:biggrin: 

look at Joe's face...he's like WTF????? :angry:


----------



## MB671

*HAPPY FRIDAY SERVIN"EM*


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2010, 06:34 AM~18418736
> *It's fricken Friday...aaggghhh thankgoodness :biggrin:
> 
> 80 per your request I found the pics of you and Joe  They are---> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: as shit!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> look at Joe's face...he's like WTF????? :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUPRISE BUTTSEX :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2010, 05:34 AM~18418736
> *It's fricken Friday...aaggghhh thankgoodness :biggrin:
> 
> 80 per your request I found the pics of you and Joe  They are---> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: as shit!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> look at Joe's face...he's like WTF????? :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WOW THOSE LOOK BAD BUT THEY ARE FUNNY AS SHIT AND I NEEDED A GOOD LAUGH TODAY......


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY PATTI HOLLA AT ME IF YOU WANT THE VIDEO FOOTAGE I GOT I CAN SEND IT TO YOU NO PROBLEM... ALL IT'S GONNA DO IS SIT IN MY PHOTOBUCKET FOR EVER


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 27 2010, 08:02 AM~18418987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the whole time I was watching this only three words could come to mind..*W T F* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BOOBY DRUMZ :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 27 2010, 08:00 AM~18418985
> *HEY PATTI HOLLA AT ME IF YOU WANT THE VIDEO FOOTAGE I GOT I CAN SEND IT TO YOU NO PROBLEM... ALL IT'S GONNA DO IS SIT IN MY PHOTOBUCKET FOR EVER
> *


I'll definitley take it :biggrin: What format is it in?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 27 2010, 07:10 AM~18418864
> *HAPPY FRIDAY SERVIN"EM
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

FANTASTIC FRIDAY IS BACK...AND WELL DESERVED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 27 2010, 09:02 AM~18418987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 27 2010, 06:02 AM~18418987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: I I I I I I STILL LOVE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 27 2010, 11:03 AM~18419929
> *I'll definitley take it :biggrin: What format is it in?
> *


shit i have no clue (rite now it's just saved on my laptop if you shoot me an e-mail address i can send em as attachments to you)


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

About to be on the road headed north today...Casper I'll be seeing you soon our estimated arrival time is around 12pm to 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 28 2010, 12:29 AM~18425498
> *shit i have no clue (rite now it's just saved on my laptop if you shoot me an e-mail address i can send em as attachments to you)
> *


[email protected] :biggrin: looking forward to sheckin'em out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 28 2010, 12:26 AM~18425467
> *:roflmao: I I I I I I STILL LOVE YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

12 User(s) are reading this topic (*12 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users*)
0 Members: 

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 

12 NINJAS are reading this topic  

hno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hey Dana I was up in the studio last night perfecting your "my switch came looooose song"...I think it's gonna be a hit :biggrin: 

Alright I'm out..I'mma early bird but I'm also a worm catcher (not a snake catcher for the record..lol) 

ok and none of that sounded right...lol  

on the road again :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## konehead910

1986 monte carlo ls fayetteville nc


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:

Here she is, just needs tags. Duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.










































Phil


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 28 2010, 06:19 AM~18426431
> *Hey Dana I was up in the studio last night perfecting your "my switch came looooose song"...I think it's gonna be a hit :biggrin:
> 
> Alright I'm out..I'mma early bird but I'm also a worm catcher (not a snake catcher for the record..lol)
> 
> ok and none of that sounded right...lol
> 
> on the road again :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: so you like them small


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 28 2010, 06:19 AM~18426431
> *Hey Dana I was up in the studio last night perfecting your "my switch came looooose song"...I think it's gonna be a hit :biggrin:
> 
> Alright I'm out..I'mma early bird but I'm also a worm catcher (not a snake catcher for the record..lol)
> 
> ok and none of that sounded right...lol
> 
> on the road again :biggrin:
> *



NICE I CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

patty thanks for coming down n shoWing ME dat love hope u enjoyed n had lots of fun me n my wifey plus family tried our BEST!



THANKS TO JAMS TO FOR HELPING OUT I OWE YA BIG TIME LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 12:26 PM~18427496
> *:wave:
> 
> Here she is, just needs tags. Duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> *


PHIL THAT LOOKS GREAT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18428791
> *NICE I CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

YESTERDAY WAS HUGE AND JUST AWESOME ALL AROUND...THANK YOU TO CASPER FOR INVITING US TO THE PARTY AND THANK YOU TO MARK FOR SHOWING US SOME LUV IN YOUR TOWN  GOT TO MEET UP WITH MANA & FAM, USUAL SUSPECTS, ROLLERZ ONLY AND CASPER'S FAMILY...IT WAS A DAY TO REMEMBER  

JAMZ YOU ARE A STRAIGHT UP RIDER AND AWESOME FRIEND...NOW SHUT YOUR FACE  ..LOL WE LAUGHED SO HARD GETTING LOST AND A LITTLE CURB SCHECKIN ACTION :run: THANK YOU FOR COMING WITH :biggrin: 

LET'S CHECK OUT SOME AWESOME PICS OF THE DAY :thumbsup: 

Early Morning Fun  Found these at the dollar store...had to rock'em 









Caught up with Mark of Islanders C.C. for a little early street swangin action :biggrin: 




























Mana it's Pepsi Time


----------



## Patti Dukez

Then it was off to Casper's Party :biggrin: 










Getting it up the stairs  


















:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Birthday Girl  














































She was running all night...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The Party got started :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Time to Boogie :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU AGAIN CASPER AND FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

great pics patty love every single one of em! thanks you very much n u jams!


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME PICS PATTI.CASPER WAY TO THROW A PARTY HOMIE..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 AM~18432320
> *great pics patty love every single one of em! thanks you very much n u jams!
> *


We thank you Casper..it was fun :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 29 2010, 06:41 PM~18434953
> *AWESOME PICS PATTI.CASPER WAY TO THROW A PARTY HOMIE..
> *


Thank you Dana :biggrin: , that party was crazy....GREAT JOB CASPER AND FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 29 2010, 05:45 PM~18435300
> *We thank you Casper..it was fun :biggrin:
> *


no problem ya are welcome to come anytime!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 29 2010, 04:41 PM~18434953
> *AWESOME PICS PATTI.CASPER WAY TO THROW A PARTY HOMIE..
> *


thanks dana we tried!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18435312
> *Thank you Dana :biggrin: , that party was crazy....GREAT JOB CASPER AND FAMILY :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 28 2010, 08:25 AM~18427015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hope to see you guys there


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 29 2010, 06:54 PM~18435833
> *hope to see you guys there
> *


i hope i can make it things looking good so far ill b in yonkers might chill with da homies from firme ryderz 4 abit!


----------



## caprice on dz

looks like it was a great day Casper, congrats, but any day with family and friends is a good day, right


----------



## MINT'Z

morning


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 29 2010, 12:36 AM~18431583
> *patty thanks for coming down n shoWing ME dat love hope u enjoyed n had lots of fun me n my wifey plus family tried our BEST!
> THANKS TO JAMS TO FOR HELPING OUT I OWE YA BIG TIME LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for havin us up homie. really enjoyed myself!


----------



## Patti Dukez

JAMZ THESE WERE SOME SWEET SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 29 2010, 08:54 PM~18435833
> *hope to see you guys there
> *


we won't be able to make it  I'm really disappointed about it but hopefully next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 30 2010, 04:31 AM~18438674
> *morning
> *


early bird :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 30 2010, 03:12 AM~18438522
> *looks like it was a great day Casper, congrats, but any day with family and friends is a good day, right
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A Couple More  

How we do it  









Jammy Jamz my other brother from anotha mother


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 30 2010, 09:29 AM~18440176
> *we won't be able to make it  I'm really disappointed about it but hopefully next year :thumbsup:
> *



that sucks yeah maybe next year


----------



## VA CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Aug 30 2010, 02:42 PM~18442842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT KIMBO SLICE IS IRON MAN :wow:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 30 2010, 06:58 PM~18443578
> *OH SHIT KIMBO SLICE IS IRON MAN  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 30 2010, 08:12 PM~18444213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf hahaha


----------



## mr.casper

my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 30 2010, 09:24 PM~18444851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be interested in photography
> *


off to a great start look at those angles


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 30 2010, 09:24 PM~18444851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I aint forgot about yah Patti - jus been swamped! 

Here's a little someth'n; someth'n from SUNDAY ...


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18445457
> *I aint forgot about yah Patti - jus been swamped!
> 
> Here's a little someth'n; someth'n from SUNDAY ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comon man my 3 gets up higher then that


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 30 2010, 06:47 PM~18445092
> *off to a great start look at those angles
> *


o yeahhh


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18445430
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 30 2010, 08:24 PM~18444851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography
> *


 :cheesy: She's got a future with Servin'em :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I like her shots, she's already thinking outside the box


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18445457
> *I aint forgot about yah Patti - jus been swamped!
> 
> Here's a little someth'n; someth'n from SUNDAY ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahah..it's cool life is super busy right now..I barely have time for squat!! BUT it's awesome I'm not complaining  

Those are some sick shots...you always have a way of telling the story and I love the street & tire shot...those are always my favorite getting something people don't normally get to see :biggrin: 

CURBSIDE=GREATNESS....that's real :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 09:56 PM~18445854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 31 2010, 04:53 AM~18448445
> *ISLANDERS</span> HOPPIN THRU... GOOD MORNING PATTI AND THE SERVIN'EM FAMILY*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 31 2010, 06:13 AM~18448485
> *
> ISLANDERS HOPPIN THRU... GOOD MORNING PATTI AND THE SERVIN'EM FAMILY
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 30 2010, 10:23 PM~18446154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aggghh...the food was super yummy!!!! I love food :biggrin: 

Casper your family hooked it up we couldn't have asked for a better day :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18444213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

i sent those vids thru pm let me know if you get em and you can use them


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 31 2010, 04:13 AM~18448485
> *
> ISLANDERS HOPPIN THRU... GOOD MORNING PATTI AND THE SERVIN'EM FAMILY
> *


dis my ninja right here :wave: 

had a real good time hanging out with you.. lol yea i know, i talk to much lol


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## drunken86

> It's fricken Friday...aaggghhh thankgoodness :biggrin:
> 
> 80 per your request I found the pics of you and Joe  They are---> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: as shit!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> look at Joe's face...he's like WTF????? :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> you damn right i was surprised sneaky fucker :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 10:56 PM~18445854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet pic mike


----------



## cutdog1978

wassup patti :happysad:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Hello Patti :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 31 2010, 03:48 AM~18448436
> *:cheesy: She's got a future with Servin'em :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I like her shots, she's already thinking outside the box
> *


YEAH SHE GOT SKILLZ LOL


----------



## MINT'Z

another hot one today. i hate this. as much as i love summer this heat is ridiculous


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z


:biggrin: :wave: Moe-nin


----------



## Patti Dukez

Gonna be a great day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Aug 31 2010, 05:21 PM~18453011
> *wassup patti :happysad:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 31 2010, 06:51 PM~18453915
> *Hello Patti :biggrin:
> *


OX ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_* HUMP DAY..LET'S TAKE A RIDE  *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

80GRAND EMAIL FINALLY SENT BACK  :happysad: 

you got my support, let's rock it out :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 1 2010, 06:22 AM~18458429
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z
> :biggrin:  :wave: Moe-nin
> *


musta just missed ya wel i guess ill say good afternoon now


----------



## KAKALAK

wuss good servin em


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:31 PM~18464116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sickkkkkkkkkk


----------



## caprice on dz

whats good servin'em? got off work early tonight and my boys are about to drag, er em I mean take my ass to the strip joint for my birthday, 27 today


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 1 2010, 06:12 PM~18462613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is old but so funny these dudes have to be on dust of somthing there is no way there just drunk hahahaha


----------



## MINT'Z

MOE-NIN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 1 2010, 05:12 PM~18462613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I were to ever do a music video I'd want these two dudes as my back up dancers


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2010, 04:21 PM~18462129
> *wuss good servin em
> *


Just kickin'it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18464116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i likey :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18464626
> *whats good servin'em? got off work early tonight and my boys are about to drag, er em I mean take my ass to the strip joint for my birthday, 27 today
> *


Damn!!!!! That means Dana's old enough to be your daddy!

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_










Now go get your strip club on


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 2 2010, 05:08 AM~18467890
> *MOE-NIN
> *


MOE TO DA NIN :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> Damn!!!!! That means Dana's old enough to be your daddy! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> DAMN NOT EVEN CLOSE. :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNGIN :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 2 2010, 04:43 AM~18467973
> *If I were to ever do a music video I'd want these two dudes as my back up dancers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:31 PM~18464116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im really feeling this one


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 2 2010, 05:43 AM~18467973
> *If I were to ever do a music video I'd want these two dudes as my back up dancers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I have to be there for that one. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 2 2010, 07:12 AM~18468325
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 2 2010, 06:50 AM~18467982
> *Damn!!!!! That means Dana's old enough to be your daddy!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go get your strip club on
> *


happy birthday homie


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 2 2010, 05:49 PM~18472069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was funny but what were they saying


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker+Sep 1 2010, 10:22 PM~18464555-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: sickkkkkkkkkk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 2 2010, 06:45 AM~18467977
> *WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i likey :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> I'ma get to them video clips this weekend fo sho :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Sep 2 2010, 01:57 PM~18470231
> *Im really feeling this one
> *


Thanks holmes ....


----------



## westcoastridin

hola :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 2 2010, 06:50 AM~18467982
> *Damn!!!!! That means Dana's old enough to be your daddy!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go get your strip club on
> *


shit, my pops only 46


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 80GRAND

YO WHATS CRACKALAKIN PATTI JUST BUMPIN YOU T.T.T uffin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 2 2010, 10:25 PM~18474198
> *
> I'ma get to them video clips this weekend fo sho :yes:
> 
> *


its about damn time mike :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN

WHAT UP SERVIN'EM YOU KNOW HOW WE DO.................................. LET'S GROOVE FOR A MIN


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 5 2010, 10:22 AM~18490503
> *WHAT UP SERVIN'EM YOU KNOW HOW WE DO.................................. LET'S GROOVE FOR A MIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this track thats a rollin song right there


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 2 2010, 10:18 PM~18474639
> *hola  :biggrin:
> *


buenos dias my super cool guy..what you up to?? just out being cool? :cheesy: :biggrin: 

If so, we been doin the same thing :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 08:01 AM~18476892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS FRICKEN AWESOME!!! Nice shot with the glare too :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

:cheesy: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Sep 4 2010, 07:17 AM~18484657
> *YO WHATS CRACKALAKIN PATTI JUST BUMPIN YOU T.T.T uffin:
> *


APPRECIATE YOU :biggrin:  

IT'S FRIENDS LIKE YOU THAT MAKE ME OVER-USE THIS DUDE--> :h5: 

BUT I DON'T GIVE A SHIT...HIGH FIVES ARE THE BEST AND SO ARE MY KICK ASS FRIENDS :biggrin: 

LETS GET OUR HIGH FIVE ON :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 5 2010, 09:22 AM~18490503
> *WHAT UP SERVIN'EM YOU KNOW HOW WE DO.................................. LET'S GROOVE FOR A MIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHHHHH YEESSSSSSSS.....THIS IS THE JAM RIGHT HERE!!!

LOVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

happy labor day


----------



## GOOT

A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 6 2010, 02:31 PM~18497553
> *A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 6 2010, 12:31 PM~18497553
> *A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SEE YA CHRIS


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 6 2010, 12:31 PM~18497553
> *A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 6 2010, 11:31 AM~18497553
> *A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Swing that thing Goot!!! Damn I wish I lived closer!!! I'll be down in November for the final CLN before winter...let's rock it out :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It's gonna be a great week fo sho


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 7 2010, 05:25 AM~18504570
> *GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It's gonna be a great week fo sho
> *


YES IT WILL BE... :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 6 2010, 09:31 AM~18497553
> *A little clip from the Carolina Lowrider Nights Hop Off Yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GETTIN SOME HOMIE


----------



## Patti Dukez

A LITTLE FUNKY SEPTEMBER JAM :biggrin: 






Time to wakey and shakey, it's hump day :boink: 

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice+Sep 6 2010, 12:12 PM~18497807-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 04:23 PM~18499327
> *I SEE YA CHRIS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on getting this timing down homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 7 2010, 05:30 AM~18504506
> *Swing that thing Goot!!! Damn I wish I lived closer!!! I'll be down in November for the final CLN before winter...let's rock it out :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying Patti. :biggrin: I hope I still have the monte in November. :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Sep 7 2010, 01:52 PM~18506820
> *GETTIN SOME HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Homie!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 6 2010, 07:36 AM~18496481
> *THAT IS FRICKEN AWESOME!!! Nice shot with the glare too :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



FO SHO SIS HEY I GOT SUM GOOD VIDS FRM THIS WAY HIT ME UP U CAN GET IT AND MIX INTO UR NEXT VID IF U WANT JUST LET ME KNOW? CALL ME U GET THAT END OF THE EAST AND ILL GET THIS END OF THE WEST N THE EAST HAHA..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2010, 12:04 PM~18514983
> *FO SHO SIS HEY I GOT SUM GOOD VIDS FRM THIS WAY HIT ME UP U CAN GET IT AND MIX INTO UR NEXT VID IF U WANT JUST LET ME KNOW? CALL ME U GET THAT END OF THE EAST AND ILL GET THIS END OF THE WEST N THE EAST HAHA..
> *


I like the sound of that!!!!!!! MINT'Z is my northern coverage so we could all rock this East Coast all the way down and we won't miss a beat!!

LET'S DO THE DAMN THING :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

I'll hit you up this weekend and we can get our talk on


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 7 2010, 01:52 PM~18506820
> *GETTIN SOME HOMIE
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

How's the Caddy coming?? I'm looking forward to scheckin it out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

BAD ASS SONG :biggrin: ...the weekend is almost here! Been workin my ass off..time to chill :biggrin:  






Let's ride :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 9 2010, 06:20 AM~18522675
> *I like the sound of that!!!!!!! MINT'Z is my northern coverage so we could all rock this East Coast all the way down and we won't miss a beat!!
> 
> LET'S DO THE DAMN THING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> I'll hit you up this weekend and we can get our talk on
> *



COOL DEAL I CAN DIG IT


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 9 2010, 03:21 AM~18522679
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> How's the Caddy coming?? I'm looking forward to scheckin it out!! :biggrin:
> *


Sitting right now. I gotta get to O-fest and Vegas to check out the Competition. Then I'll come back and put in work. My USO's in N.C got the car right now. So you know it's gonna be on point.


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 9 2010, 12:54 PM~18524793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

There is a picture I wish I'd saved that I think you took...it's the baddest picture I've ever seen and if I remember the car I want to say it's a 63 Impala and the shot is straight up from the rear while it's hopping...I was going thru your topic to find it again but I must keep over looking it..man if you took that shot then.....

WOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and

:h5: it's that badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Somebody go hop in there low roll the windows down drop the Ass end and cruise to this one for me


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:11 PM~18537183
> *Somebody go hop in there low roll the windows down drop the Ass end and cruise to this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP CUZICAN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:11 PM~18537183
> *Somebody go hop in there low roll the windows down drop the Ass end and cruise to this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 10:28 PM~18537780
> *WHAT UP CUZICAN
> *


Morning Dirty


----------



## Patti Dukez

Today marks the 9th year of the historic 9/11..

Let's not every forget our brothers and sisters out there who lost there lives and families and the men and women who fight to protect our country from such horrible events ever happening again...

*MAY GOD BLESS THIS WORLD...WE NEED SOME PEACE AND IT STARTS WITH US EVERY DAY...GIVE A HUG, A HIGH FIVE, HANDSHAKE, SMILE, OR A WAVE TO YOUR NEIGHBOR, BROTHER, MOTHER, OR SOMEONE WHO JUST LOOKS LIKE THEY NEED IT...WE CAN MAKE A CHANGE IN THIS WORLD FOR A BETTER FUTURE....
IT'S TIME :biggrin: *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 11 2010, 10:18 AM~18540093
> *Today marks the 9th year of the historic 9/11..
> 
> Let's not every forget our brothers and sisters out there who lost there lives and families and the men and women who fight to protect our country from such horrible events ever happening again...
> 
> MAY GOD BLESS THIS WORLD...WE NEED SOME PEACE AND IT STARTS WITH US EVERY DAY...GIVE A HUG, A HIGH FIVE, HANDSHAKE, SMILE, OR A WAVE TO YOUR NEIGHBOR, BROTHER, MOTHER, OR SOMEONE WHO JUST LOOKS LIKE THEY NEED IT...WE CAN MAKE A CHANGE IN THIS WORLD FOR A BETTER FUTURE....
> IT'S TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

at the greensboro tattoo convention


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 11 2010, 09:18 AM~18540093
> *Today marks the 9th year of the historic 9/11..
> 
> Let's not every forget our brothers and sisters out there who lost there lives and families and the men and women who fight to protect our country from such horrible events ever happening again...
> 
> MAY GOD BLESS THIS WORLD...WE NEED SOME PEACE AND IT STARTS WITH US EVERY DAY...GIVE A HUG, A HIGH FIVE, HANDSHAKE, SMILE, OR A WAVE TO YOUR NEIGHBOR, BROTHER, MOTHER, OR SOMEONE WHO JUST LOOKS LIKE THEY NEED IT...WE CAN MAKE A CHANGE IN THIS WORLD FOR A BETTER FUTURE....
> IT'S TIME :biggrin:
> *


WOULD BE NICE TO GET THE CHANCE TO GET THAT BEER SOMEONE OWES ME


----------



## SCdroptop64

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


























:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18537780
> *WHAT UP CUZICAN
> *


Chillin DIRTY, What's good witcha :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 11 2010, 08:03 AM~18540333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the greensboro tattoo convention
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18540333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the greensboro tattoo convention
> *


THAT'S FREAKING AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:07 PM~18540961
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU FOR POSTING THESE SUPER PICTURES...REAL HEROS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 11 2010, 09:22 AM~18540110
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I had a GREAT TIME yesterday at the DropJaw Dinwiddie show..it was fun seeing everyone out there :biggrin: We took some killer shots (against cloudy skies again :angry: but still :thumbsup: ) this has been a great year...appreciate everyone  

Drake I got some special "drake shots" coming up here soon too..I think you found your hidden talent  

Some pics from yesterday :nicoderm: 

SERVIN'EM TAKING YOU BACK TO SCHOOL  









the trip there


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Some punches to the face :cheesy:  NO ONE WAS SAFE :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:run: :run: hno: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some Drake shots :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It was a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 12 2010, 12:03 PM~18547021
> *THAT'S FREAKING AWESOME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got pics taken for the tattoo magazine.......I was rockn the shirt when I get a copy ill mail you one.....


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 12 2010, 12:16 PM~18547084
> *Some punches to the face :cheesy:   NO ONE WAS SAFE :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WILL THE VIOLENCE EVER STOP????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 11:56 AM~18540892
> *WOULD BE NICE TO GET THE CHANCE TO GET THAT BEER SOMEONE OWES ME
> *


THAT WOULD BE ME AND VERY SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

LOOKS LIKE A SERVIN'EM GOOD TIME... 
Hope Everyone had great weekend and God Bless You All.


----------



## MINT'Z

pics looked good looks like you guys had a blast damn i wish i lived further south theres never anything going on up here


----------



## WstSideLincoln

cool pics patti. had goodfuntime.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Sep 12 2010, 07:57 PM~18549112
> *cool pics patti. had goodfuntime.
> *


you always have a highlife in your hand so your always haveing a good time lol


----------



## klasick83

good pics patti thanks for sharing
see you at the o fest...


----------



## REGAL81

REMEMBER PATTI


----------



## white link 93




----------



## MB671

GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM...


----------



## flaked85

PIN THIS THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 12 2010, 10:30 PM~18550899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TIME :cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  

SERVIN'EM's gonna be on a big screen???? 

Man, I can't stop smiling right now----> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AWESOME :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 12 2010, 03:26 PM~18548085
> *WILL THE VIOLENCE EVER STOP?????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HOPE NOT :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  

I love punches to the face....wouldn't be right without'em :tears: :tongue:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 12 2010, 06:40 PM~18549019
> *LOOKS LIKE A SEVIN'EM GOOD TIME...
> Hope Everyone had great weekend and God Bless You All.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Mark :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 12 2010, 06:50 PM~18549070
> *pics looked good looks like you guys had a blast damn i wish i lived further south  theres never anything going on up here
> *


come on down....we got plenty of room for ya :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Sep 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18549219
> *good pics patti thanks for sharing
> see you at the o fest...
> *


Appreciate that :biggrin: 

SERVIN'EM won't be at the O Fest this year...but rock that shit out I'll see you all sometime before the year's out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 12 2010, 10:25 PM~18550846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER PATTI
> *


SAYS IT ALL :biggrin: 

APPRECIATE THIS PIC...JUST GOT ME HYPED :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 13 2010, 07:20 AM~18553609
> *Appreciate that :biggrin:
> 
> SERVIN'EM won't be at the O Fest this year...but rock that shit out I'll see you all sometime before the year's out
> *



:wow:* WHAT NO SERVIN'EM......................................*


----------



## drunken86

wut up patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 13 2010, 11:30 AM~18554417
> *:wow: WHAT NO SERVIN'EM......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: not this time


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Sep 13 2010, 03:29 PM~18556187
> *wut up patti
> *


what's up joe :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 13 2010, 10:19 AM~18553599
> *come on down....we got plenty of room for ya :cheesy:
> *


can i sleep on your couch lol


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18553618
> *SAYS IT ALL :biggrin:
> 
> APPRECIATE THIS PIC...JUST GOT ME HYPED :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER SAW THE VIDEO HOW IT CAME OUT


----------



## MINT'Z

morning :420: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18560854
> *I NEVER SAW THE VIDEO HOW IT CAME OUT
> *


It came out pretty badass...I'm working on it now to go up on "The Movement" coming out in November :biggrin: 

You are going to be like :cheesy: because everytime I watch it that's exactly what I look like..lol!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 14 2010, 05:27 AM~18562490
> *morning :420:  :wave:
> *


MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 13 2010, 08:49 AM~18553453
> *PIN THIS THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guero vaquero

Wat UP patti when The next dvd coming out? looking forward To It.


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's a Maxwell Morning  






good zone out riding song


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Sep 14 2010, 06:27 AM~18562558
> *Wat UP patti when The next dvd coming out? looking forward To It.
> *


Just put some more work on it last night so it should be out the first week of November :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## guero vaquero

Is obsession fest gonna be in It ur gonna be There right?


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 14 2010, 04:28 AM~18562562
> *It's a Maxwell Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good zone out riding song
> *


 :thumbsup: i remember this from the cruz to maryland! i reckin your style :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 14 2010, 05:04 AM~18562532
> *It came out pretty badass...I'm working on it now to go up on "The Movement" coming out in November :biggrin:
> 
> You are going to be like :cheesy: because everytime I watch it that's exactly what I look like..lol!
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Sep 14 2010, 06:36 AM~18562570
> *Is obsession fest gonna be in It ur gonna be There right?
> *


not Obsessin Fest but we will be at the Street Mentality Toy Drive in December...ATL here we come :thumbsup: 

Let's ride :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Sep 14 2010, 08:43 AM~18562920
> *:thumbsup: i remember this from the cruz to maryland! i reckin your style  :biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: we were super chillen...even the getting lost part was fun...lol. 


Outta state places and silly faces  You roll with me anytime Jamz cause well....that's how we roll


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 14 2010, 10:36 AM~18564513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin: we were super chillen...even the getting lost part was fun...lol.
> Outta state places and silly faces  You roll with me anytime Jamz cause well....that's how we roll
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: gud stuff lovn the pics :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

WASSUP PATTI :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 14 2010, 12:53 PM~18564649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: gud stuff  lovn the pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Jewlikemynewglasses :cheesy: (Don't worry I got you a pair too  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18564954
> *WASSUP PATTI  :rimshot:
> *


BADA-BING :rimshot: :rimshot: HAHA...I'LL BE HITTING YOU AFTER WORK..I sensed some excitement in that text!! I hope so!!

:h5:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 13 2010, 05:17 PM~18558189
> *what's up joe :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



not much workin on the caprice   :wow: :uh: :banghead:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA SERVIN'EM FAM.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 14 2010, 11:05 PM~18570507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MORNING LOYALTY :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18572567
> *TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA SERVIN'EM FAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's a love fest 2010...lol!! Man, I've been listening to all kinds of oldies but goodies lately...GREAT JAM!

you got me dancing around the office with my hairbrush as a microphone this morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 15 2010, 06:30 AM~18572724
> *It's a love fest 2010...lol!! Man, I've been listening to all kinds of oldies but goodies lately...GREAT JAM!
> 
> you got me dancing around the office with my hairbrush as a microphone this morning.. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thats a good CD


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 15 2010, 05:31 AM~18572731
> *hahaha  thats a good CD
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Sep 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18566495
> *not much workin on the caprice      :wow:  :uh:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah that's normally how I look too with the wagon...

When I'm headed for the garage it's all :biggrin: then turns to :wow: then hno: my neighbors are watching like :drama: because then I'm like :rant: :banghead: but in the end I'll be like :thumbsup: 

Our rides are definitley some love hate relationships...I love it and it hates me..lol.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 15 2010, 05:43 AM~18572755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah that's normally how I look too with the wagon...
> 
> When I'm headed for the garage it's all :biggrin: then turns to :wow: then hno: my neighbors are watching like :drama: because then I'm like :rant:  :banghead: but in the end I'll be like :thumbsup:
> 
> Our rides are definitley some love hate relationships...I love it and it hates me..lol.
> *


OH TOUGHEN UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 15 2010, 07:06 AM~18572874
> *OH TOUGHEN UP
> *


Happy the way that I am but thanks for the tough guy pep talk


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 15 2010, 04:28 AM~18572719
> *GOOD MORNING LOYALTY :biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING PATTI 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 15 2010, 08:52 AM~18573251
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Hey Hey! Check it out?! Did you make that???? If so, that's pretty great :biggrin: 

Are you photochoppin it up now? That's the best program ever made..everytime I mess with it I learn something new


----------



## Patti Dukez

Going to home to relax in the garage for a bit


----------



## JohnnyGuam

:wave: WUDDUP PATTI, HOW'S EVERYTHING GOIN ON THE EASTCOAST, JUST THOUGHT I'D STOP BY TO SHOW SOME ISLAND LUV


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 15 2010, 02:13 PM~18575968
> *Hey Hey Hey! Check it out?! Did you make that???? If so, that's pretty great :biggrin:
> 
> Are you photochoppin it up now? That's the best program ever made..everytime I mess with it I learn something new
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave: wassup patti!?


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: haven't been around for a few day, internet to a dump. turns out a fuckin squirrel chewed threw the main line that runs to the modem


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Sep 15 2010, 03:51 PM~18576272
> *:wave: WUDDUP PATTI, HOW'S EVERYTHING GOIN ON THE EASTCOAST, JUST THOUGHT I'D STOP BY TO SHOW SOME ISLAND LUV
> *


Hey Hey Johnny Guam! Just trying to keep it on the streets! Looking forward to paying a visit out your way soon...let's ride!  

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

man you people are up early


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 16 2010, 05:45 AM~18581379
> *man you people are up early
> *


*We* people..lol in case you haven't noticed you are up too..unless you are sleep typing...if so I'm prepared to ask you some pretty embarrassing questions :cheesy: 

lol...*GOOD MORNING MINT'Z *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Sep 15 2010, 05:55 PM~18577203
> *:wave: wassup patti!?
> *


My _*JUST KLOWNIN C.C.*_ family :biggrin: i'll be seeing you guys again really soon...Mark's working on that right now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 15 2010, 11:37 PM~18580093
> *:wave: haven't been around for a few day, internet to a dump. turns out a fuckin squirrel chewed threw the main line that runs to the modem
> *


Hahahaahaaaaaa.....damn Phil!!!! You ALWAYS have the craziest mess happen to you!!!! 

Broken windows, rabbid equipment hungry squirrles, man when is the mayhem gonna stop!!!..lol. Morning Phil, always good to hear from you


----------



## CUZICAN

What's up PATTI CAKEZ, JUST STOPPIN THROUGH FOR YOU MORNING DOSE OF FUNK.
*EVERYBODY WAKE UP * :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 16 2010, 07:02 AM~18581402
> *My JUST KLOWNIN C.C. family :biggrin:  i'll be seeing you guys again really soon...Mark's working on that right now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEP YEP.ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 16 2010, 07:01 AM~18581399
> *We people..lol in case you haven't noticed you are up too..unless you are sleep typing...if so I'm prepared to ask you some pretty embarrassing questions :cheesy:
> 
> lol...GOOD MORNING MINT'Z :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah you people lol i dont sleep in good morning to you t
:biggrin: o


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 16 2010, 07:05 AM~18581404
> *Hahahaahaaaaaa.....damn Phil!!!! You ALWAYS have the craziest mess happen to you!!!!
> 
> Broken windows, rabbid equipment hungry squirrles, man when is the mayhem gonna stop!!!..lol. Morning Phil, always good to hear from you
> *


when I get my big ass out of a ford product and back into a caddy or caprice. saving the greenbacks as we speak, gonna try and do some shopping some time next summer, if the linc can hold on that long :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Saw this in another post and laughed my ass off at it.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 16 2010, 07:08 AM~18581473
> *YEP YEP.ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TIME.
> *


You got that right dude :biggrin: Hey I need your shop logo sent to [email protected] whenever you get the chance...it's almost time  

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 17 2010, 02:02 AM~18588900
> *Saw this in another post and laughed my ass off at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 16 2010, 07:53 AM~18581594
> *haha yeah you people lol  i dont sleep in  good morning to you t
> :biggrin: o
> *


lol! :biggrin: I tried that thing they called sleep last night it was pretty dag on nice...this winter I'm going to catch up on a little more of it...too busy right now


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 17 2010, 06:49 AM~18589250
> *lol! :biggrin: I tried that thing they called sleep last night it was pretty dag on nice...this winter I'm going to catch up on a little more of it...too busy right now
> *


there is no time to sleep gotta keep moving


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 17 2010, 05:53 AM~18589255
> *there is no time to sleep gotta keep moving
> *


yeah that's what I keep telling myself too lol...I work hard to play hard and I'm telling you right now...I can't wait to play hard or rest hard...LOL.

I'm just joking...it's not work when I love what I do...I'm going to try and get one more beach day in this weekend then it's to the dungeon for some street action Servin'em style


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 16 2010, 06:47 AM~18581443
> *What's up PATTI CAKEZ, JUST STOPPIN THROUGH FOR YOU MORNING DOSE OF FUNK.
> EVERYBODY WAKE UP  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT SONG...you got all the jamz!!!!! 

I'm dancing all day today...I don't give a shit were I'm at :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

IT'S FRIDAY BIZZLES :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 17 2010, 02:07 PM~18591666
> *IT'S FRIDAY BIZZLES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU KNOW IT...it's like this in my head right now---->



FRIDAY IS THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

TGIF


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 17 2010, 07:52 PM~18593857
> *TGIF
> *


Dude your avi is


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 17 2010, 10:33 PM~18594548
> *Dude your avi is
> *


thanks i took that with my phone a long time ago i just found it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18594562
> *thanks i took that with my phone a long time ago i just found it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WHATS GOOD MY SERVIN'EM PEEPS, GOT SOME WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE IF YA INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT 
BEST OFFER TAKES THEM, BEING WE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER - YOU CAN SAVE ON SHIPPING AND PICKUP, OR I CAN DROP OFF, EVEN MEET AT A SHOW WE AT TOGETHER, IT DON'T MATTER- IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561494


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 30 2010, 10:24 AM~18440137
> *JAMZ THESE WERE SOME SWEET SHOTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these skirts molded on? :wow:


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## Ox-Roxs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ox-Roxs, baldwinc


Sup Homie How are the Twins.. Hope everything is Good


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2010, 11:21 PM~18601926
> *are these skirts molded on?  :wow:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: completley. My Homie's ride


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2010, 02:21 AM~18601926
> *are these skirts molded on?  :wow:
> *


yup


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 18 2010, 11:21 PM~18601263
> *WHATS GOOD MY SERVIN'EM PEEPS, GOT SOME WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE IF YA INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT
> BEST OFFER TAKES THEM, BEING WE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER - YOU CAN SAVE ON SHIPPING AND PICKUP, OR I CAN DROP OFF, EVEN MEET AT A SHOW WE AT TOGETHER, IT DON'T MATTER- IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561494
> *


Good Luck on the Sale :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 19 2010, 06:50 AM~18602539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, whatyougotgoinonherebuddy??? :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 19 2010, 09:26 PM~18606734
> *WHATS UP PATTI TODAY AT THE MEXICAN PARADE IN NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE, THAT IS A NICE SHOT :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I wish we had more parades around here, I would love to check one of those out one day :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 05:29 AM~18609236
> *DUDE, THAT IS A NICE SHOT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish we had more parades around here, I would love to check one of those out one day :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS U SHOULD TRY N MAKE IT THIS WAY NEXT YEAR U WOULD ENJOY UR SELF. THERES A SHOW OCTOBER 3 ALL LOWRIDERS KENS KUSTOM IS THROWING THE SHOW JUST PUTTING OUT THERE.


----------



## 80GRAND

FULL COMPLETE SETUP FORALE

CCE COMP. 2PUMPS 4 DUMPS 8"STROKES 10"STROKES 2 PAIRS OF CUPS ALL HOSES 2 TON COILS AND 1TON COILS 4 BATTERIES AND A RACK JUST PURCHASED IN DEC.09 PAID $1,300 WITH OUT BATTS BUT YOU GET IT ALL FOR $900 HIT ME UP EVERYTHING MUST GO WHOLE SETUP


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 20 2010, 07:40 AM~18609368
> *THANKS U SHOULD TRY N MAKE IT THIS WAY NEXT YEAR U WOULD ENJOY UR SELF. THERES A SHOW OCTOBER 3 ALL LOWRIDERS KENS KUSTOM IS THROWING THE SHOW JUST PUTTING OUT THERE.
> *


Kenny told me his show was cancelled, when i talked to him last???? is this a new one???


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18610525
> *Kenny told me his show was cancelled, when i talked to him last???? is this a new one???
> *


yup going down october 3


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18606575
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: completley. My Homie's ride
> *


assuming its gotta be fully locked up to change a tire :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 06:26 AM~18609229
> *Good Luck on the Sale :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PATTI




13" SOLD!!!!!!!! 15" AND 17" STILL UP FOR GRABS
MAKE SOME OFFERS


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a saturday, fuck yeah I'll be there, providing I don't get sentenced 30 days for this bullshit loitering citation. The spokes are gone but I got a new wheel look going on, taking it back old school.

205/70/15s, brand new pulled from the junkyard, couldn't believe my luck, only $75









painted with the same metallic red that the wires were


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







HELLZ YEAH


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 17 2010, 10:15 PM~18594837
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for everything you do Patti.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

This is what I do for Special Forces and the U.S. Army.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Thanks for all the support you great Americans have shown us.


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 03:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M GONNA TRY MY BEST TO GET OUT THERE


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:43 PM~18614128
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok so the deal is (so far) were gonna put 5 cars on a truck and come down to this so well be there


----------



## MINT'Z

sometimes i wish i could make my own hours i just wanna sleep for another hour but anyway GOOD MORNING !!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 21 2010, 03:54 AM~18619296
> *a saturday, fuck yeah I'll be there, providing I don't get sentenced 30 days for this bullshit loitering citation. The spokes are gone but I got a new wheel look going on, taking it back old school.
> 
> 205/70/15s, brand new pulled from the junkyard, couldn't believe my luck, only $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted with the same metallic red that the wires were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't worry buddy I've already started the Free Phil Foundation..so far we've raised 1 gazillion dollars but then last night a rabbid equipment hungry squirrel broke out my window and ate it...lol j/k  

That's gonna look sweet...your luck is getting better that's for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 20 2010, 07:43 PM~18614746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP :biggrin: Gonna try and make this :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 08:05 PM~18614975
> *THANKS PATTI
> 13" SOLD!!!!!!!! 15" AND 17" STILL UP FOR GRABS
> MAKE SOME OFFERS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 22 2010, 05:12 AM~18629714
> *sometimes i wish i could make my own hours i just wanna sleep for another hour  but anyway GOOD MORNING !!!!
> *


Sleey Head...time to wake up!!!!

*SHAKE AND BAKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *

That's all I'm sayin  :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Sep 21 2010, 02:10 PM~18622427
> *I'M GONNA TRY MY BEST TO GET OUT THERE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THAT WOULD BE GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 21 2010, 06:55 AM~18619616
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 21 2010, 07:55 PM~18625745
> *ok so the deal is (so far) were gonna put 5 cars on a truck and come down to this  so well be there
> *


DUDE!!!!.... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :biggrin: 

Mark was talking about a hotel right down the street from the event...we will post more info soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 21 2010, 07:08 AM~18619645
> *HELLZ YEAH
> *


it's gonna be fricken awesome :biggrin: 

I just been walking around everywhere like this---> :biggrin: 

I just can't stop


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 21 2010, 08:43 AM~18620021
> *Thanks for everything you do Patti.
> *


Thank you back x1,000,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 21 2010, 10:16 AM~18620592
> *This is what I do for Special Forces and the U.S. Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No words can describe how much respect I have :biggrin: 

Some people could only imagine this in a video game..you really go out there and live it..thank you for protecting our country


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 22 2010, 06:53 AM~18629765
> *it's gonna be fricken awesome :biggrin:
> 
> I just been walking around everywhere like this---> :biggrin:
> 
> I just can't stop
> *



YOU KNOW ME IMA HAVE THE SAME LOOK ON MY FACE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## KNDYLAC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18614068
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 22 2010, 06:50 AM~18629762
> *DUDE!!!!.... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :ninja:  :biggrin:
> 
> Mark was talking about a hotel right down the street from the event...we will post more info soon
> *


yeah get that info for us were gonna need it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 22 2010, 05:15 PM~18634420
> *yeah get that info for us were gonna need it
> *


Will do :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS :wave: *_

IT'S GONNA BE A  DAY MAN I'M READY FOR THE WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 22 2010, 07:55 AM~18630020
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOWS EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: ANDREWS TROPHIES ARE GETTING TALLER THAN HE IS AND BENT FENDERS ADD CHARACTER...LOVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

_*GOOD MORNING LOYALTY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: *_


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 23 2010, 06:08 AM~18640307
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: ANDREWS TROPHIES ARE GETTING TALLER THAN HE IS AND BENT FENDERS ADD CHARACTER...LOVE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD MORNING LOYALTY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING PATTY 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 AM~18640389
> *GOOD MORNING PATTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A LITTLE CRUZIN JAM FOR A SUNNY DAY :biggrin: 






I'M COOL AND YOU'RE COOL, THEN WE'RE COOL :h5:


----------



## MB671

Wassup Patti, :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 03:43 AM~18649862
> *GOOD MORNING IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING PATTI YEA ITS FRIDAY N I TOOK THE KIDS TO SCHOOL IN THE BLACK BEAST


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 24 2010, 06:47 AM~18650132
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI YEA ITS FRIDAY N I TOOK THE KIDS TO SCHOOL IN THE BLACK BEAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WASSUP LOYALTY, HOWS THE FAM... my son purposely waits for the teacher to grab the door handle. their faces are priceless when realize theres none. :roflmao:


----------



## MB671

*HAPPY FRIDAY PATTI DUKEZ AND THE SERVIN'EM <span style=\'color:red\'>FAMILY</span>*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 24 2010, 07:47 AM~18650132
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI YEA ITS FRIDAY N I TOOK THE KIDS TO SCHOOL IN THE BLACK BEAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN YOU JUST GOT THE FRIDAY _*'THE COOLEST DAD AWARD'*_...THAT'S AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 08:39 AM~18650564
> *MAN YOU JUST GOT THE FRIDAY 'THE COOLEST DAD AWARD'...THAT'S AWESOME :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PATTI N THEY GOING TO GET PICKED UP TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 24 2010, 09:29 AM~18650522
> *WASSUP LOYALTY, HOWS THE FAM... my son purposely waits for the teacher to grab the door handle. their faces are priceless when realize theres none.  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 24 2010, 09:30 AM~18650527
> *HAPPY FRIDAY PATTI DUKEZ AND THE SERVIN'EM <span style=\'color:red\'>FAMILY</span>
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  hno: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 24 2010, 08:29 AM~18650522
> *WASSUP LOYALTY, HOWS THE FAM... my son purposely waits for the teacher to grab the door handle. their faces are priceless when realize theres none.  :roflmao:
> *


   JUST CHILLING KIDS WERE HAPPY THEY WAS GOING ON THE LOWRIDER THEY LOVE IT


----------



## REGAL81

LOOK AT THIS PATTI THATS MY LIL ONE IN MEXICO WITH A DEAD IGUANA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 24 2010, 09:40 AM~18650573
> *THANKS PATTI N THEY GOING TO GET PICKED UP TOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUPER COOL :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

There used to be this family in my club that would work all the time..to help them out some of the club members would pick their kids up from school in the afternoons..it got pretty regular that if the teachers saw anything pull in the parking lot with paint, juice, and wires they would just bring the kids to the car...no questions asked..

Looking back on it now...that's pretty scary they didn't ask but damn if those weren't the coolest kids at school..LOL. All their friends would get all excited and clap when we were pulling off especially if we'd give em a show  

Anyways those kids are all grown up now and aren't even into cars...isn't that some shit???..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 AM~18650605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS PATTI THATS MY LIL ONE IN MEXICO WITH A DEAD IGUANA  :biggrin:
> *


OH MAN :0 , THAT THING IS ALMOST AS LONG AS HE IS TALL hno:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Sep 24 2010, 08:50 AM~18650628-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER COOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> There used to be this family in my club that would work all the time..to help them out some of the club members would pick their kids up from school in the afternoons..it got pretty regular that if the teachers saw anything pull in the parking lot with paint, juice, and wires they would just bring the kids to the car...no questions asked..
> 
> Looking back on it now...that's pretty scary they didn't ask but damn if those weren't the coolest kids at school..LOL.  All their friends would get all excited and clap when we were pulling off especially if we'd give em a show
> 
> Anyways those kids are all grown up now and aren't even into cars...isn't that some shit???..lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats crazy not my kids they love lowriders hopefully they grow to be like me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 08:52 AM~18650638
> *OH MAN :0 , THAT THING IS ALMOST AS LONG AS HE IS TALL hno:
> *


yea n he wasnt scare neither he was playing with it :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 24 2010, 10:05 AM~18650714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I have a guy that rides down my street everyday..his bike sounds like deebos...lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

ALERT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS NOT A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM...WE ARE HITTING THE STREETS TOMORROW AFTERNOON..

IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU ARE SQUARE...

I REPEAT....IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU WILL BE LABELED A SQUARE.

3PM AT NORTHSIDE PARK NORFOLK VA....CAMERAS, BEER, STREETS :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 12:09 PM~18652049
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I have a guy that rides down my street everyday..his bike sounds like deebos...lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 02:10 PM~18652054
> *ALERT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS NOT A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM...WE ARE HITTING THE STREETS TOMORROW AFTERNOON..
> 
> IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU ARE SQUARE...
> 
> I REPEAT....IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU WILL BE LABELED A SQUARE.
> 
> 3PM AT NORTHSIDE PARK NORFOLK VA....CAMERAS, BEER, STREETS :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## maximus63

anybody from 3rd I.D. ---> WAZZ SUPI... Miss ya.. 13Bravo.
KING OF BATTLE.. 1/41 F.A.


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: Damn its been a long day. Been messing with the lincoln since 10am. Got the wheels on finally, just in time for a local show next weekend. The center caps didn't work out, they fit the hole in the wheel but would clear the axle caps, so when I save up a few dollars Imma get me a set of these, their called spyder caps.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 25 2010, 04:45 PM~18660237
> *:wave: Damn its been a long day. Been messing with the lincoln since 10am. Got the wheels on finally, just in time for a local show next weekend. The center caps didn't work out, they fit the hole in the wheel but would clear the axle caps, so when I save up a few dollars Imma get me a set of these, their called spyder caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHIL I'M DIGGING THE WHEELS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think the spyder caps will look cool too


----------



## REGAL81

Good Morning Patti I got ur pm


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 26 2010, 04:26 AM~18663257
> *Good Morning Patti I got ur pm
> *


awesome! can't wait to see'em...I know you have a ton of pics I just need whatever ones that would be your whole club :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 26 2010, 03:40 PM~18665500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MB671

wassup patti, i got somting for you...


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18666701
> *wassup patti, i got somting for you...
> *


whats up mark any details on that hotel for the show


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 26 2010, 06:03 PM~18666713
> *whats up mark any details on that hotel for the show
> *


Wassup Mint'z
I got some but i'm working out some others, the next flyer coming out will have the details...


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

*GOOD MONDAY SERVIN'EM*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18666701
> *wassup patti, i got somting for you...
> *


DUDE! :cheesy: I love somethings can't wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 27 2010, 03:05 AM~18670563
> *GOOD MONDAY SERVIN'EM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A GREAT START TO THE MONDAY MORNING! AWESOME PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 27 2010, 12:28 AM~18669871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NASTY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18667007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 26 2010, 10:32 PM~18667884
> *Wassup Mint'z
> I got some but i'm working out some others, the next flyer coming out will have the details...
> *


good deal brother


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING MINT'Z :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

morning patti how you doin


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some weekend pics :biggrin: 










Giant fists of fury  









Goodtimes  









 


















Mana went crazy hno:



























The end


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 27 2010, 05:39 AM~18670716
> *morning patti  how you doin
> *


man I've had this couch all ready but you never showed up!  

lol.. :biggrin: Hey are you going to the show next weekend?


----------



## MB671

Good Morning Servin'em, Wassup Patti Dukez :nicoderm:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 26 2010, 11:28 PM~18669871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Baddass!*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18670796
> *Baddass!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Sep 27 2010, 04:18 AM~18670697-->
> 
> 
> 
> NASTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Sep 27 2010, 04:19 AM~18670699
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MB671

THE FONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 27 2010, 06:43 AM~18670722
> *man I've had this couch all ready but you never showed up!
> 
> lol.. :biggrin: Hey are you going to the show next weekend?
> *


lol i knocked you never answered so i slept in your neighbors bushes lol whats next weekend


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 27 2010, 01:39 PM~18673064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wasn't that Kenny Rogers on Mad TV??....freakin hilarous :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18675430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE SOME CRAZY PICTURES!!!! 

Right click save :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 27 2010, 07:42 AM~18670906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18675079
> *lol i knocked you never answered so i slept in your neighbors bushes lol  whats next weekend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 hno: :biggrin: 

Hold I'm getting ready to bump it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18667007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 27 2010, 06:42 AM~18670788
> *Good Morning Servin'em, Wassup Patti Dukez :nicoderm:
> *


GOOD MORNING MARK :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 28 2010, 05:09 AM~18679802
> *THESE ARE SOME CRAZY PICTURES!!!!
> 
> Right click save :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good Morning Patti
thanks just messing around with my phone yea I did it with my phone


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 28 2010, 05:19 AM~18679812
> *Good Morning Patti
> thanks just messing around with my phone yea I did it with my phone
> *


THEM PICS ROCK :wow: id be up no-good with that phone


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680489
> *THEM PICS ROCK  :wow: id be up no-good with that phone
> *


Thanks Homie So What's Good


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI BACK TTMFT


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18685829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI BACT TTMFT
> *



Yes indeed............. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 08:44 PM~18686935
> *Yes indeed............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 10:44 PM~18686935
> *Yes indeed............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HOLY FUCK CUZ YOU GOT SOME TIME ON YOUR HANDS.YOU PHOTOSHOPPED THE FUCK OUT OF THIS PIC.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18688981
> *HOLY FUCK CUZ YOU GOT SOME TIME ON YOUR HANDS.YOU PHOTOSHOPPED THE FUCK OUT OF THIS PIC.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

PATTI DOES NOT RETURN PHONE CALLS


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18686935
> *Yes indeed............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW....THIS IS ONE SUPER PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 28 2010, 10:11 PM~18687306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 29 2010, 06:38 AM~18690526
> *PATTI DOES NOT RETURN PHONE CALLS
> *


FALSE


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 29 2010, 12:25 AM~18688981
> *HOLY FUCK CUZ YOU GOT SOME TIME ON YOUR HANDS.YOU PHOTOSHOPPED THE FUCK OUT OF THIS PIC.
> *


 YES HE DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

:wave: 

Good morning Ms. Dukez


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 24 2010, 07:52 AM~18650638
> *OH MAN :0 , THAT THING IS ALMOST AS LONG AS HE IS TALL hno:
> *


"thats what she said" :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was in tears the other night especially when he started joking on Shaq falling...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 29 2010, 07:30 AM~18690646
> *"thats what she said"  :biggrin:
> *


haha...diggin the avi


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Sep 29 2010, 07:24 AM~18690627
> *:wave:
> 
> Good morning Ms. Dukez
> *


HEY HEY HEY!! GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Good Afternoon to Patti, and all my fellow lowriders out there.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

top 75 car show
Pm me for more info
This saturday
Beer and food my house after show
Roanoke rapids nc zip 27870


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up ms Patti. Just wanted to inform you that once I get back from the Toledo show next weekend this little fella is yours.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 29 2010, 11:31 PM~18697869
> *Whats up ms Patti. Just wanted to inform you that once I get back from the Toledo show next weekend this little fella is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*PHIL I CANNOT PUT INTO WORDS HOW FREAKING INCREDIBLE THAT I THINK THIS IS.....THERE IS NOT EVEN A SMILEY WITH A SMILE BIG ENOUGH TO SHOW YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE THIS CAR.

THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT PHIL AND I GOT TO TELL YOU MAN....I'M BLOWN AWAY IT LOOKS SO COOL...I LOVE IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 29 2010, 06:40 PM~18695182
> *Good Afternoon to Patti, and all my fellow lowriders out there.
> *


GOOD MORNING...I got your PM :biggrin: 

I'm so excited to see the pictures


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 30 2010, 07:49 AM~18699550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MORNING....IT'S A GREAT DAY :biggrin: 

I'm going surfing down my street


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 30 2010, 09:11 AM~18700270
> *GOOD MORNING....IT'S A GREAT DAY :biggrin:
> 
> I'm going surfing down my street
> *


     :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## BIG DIRTY

MAN WAS NICE TO HAVE GOTTEN A PHONE CALL YESTERDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 30 2010, 11:01 AM~18700207
> *PHIL I CANNOT PUT INTO WORDS HOW FREAKING INCREDIBLE THAT I THINK THIS IS.....THERE IS NOT EVEN A SMILEY WITH A SMILE BIG ENOUGH TO SHOW YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE THIS CAR.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT PHIL AND I GOT TO TELL YOU MAN....I'M BLOWN AWAY IT LOOKS SO COOL...I LOVE IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you would like it. I assume your coming up for Marks show in November, so I'll bring it with me then.


----------



## SnakeShit

We got a soldier that lost his life today 10am Eastern Time  

GSSC, GSB, 3rd SFG(A)

Keep his loved ones in your thoughts its a tough time for his fellow brothers, and most importantly his family

:yessad: :tears: 

Yo Sgt, from one hard ass working NCO to another, my thoughts are with you and your family. Be good big Sarge


----------



## SnakeShit

:tears:


----------



## MINT'Z

damn bro that sucks sorry to hear that


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 30 2010, 07:23 PM~18705623
> *damn bro that sucks sorry to hear that
> *



Yeah man its hard...More for his family though

R.I.P.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 AM~18709122
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man that looks cool


----------



## caprice on dz

pics don't do it justice, here's one taken outside


----------



## MINT'Z

thats better then the paint job on my car


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 02:28 AM~18709122
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Phil you still gonna do the Lac for me Homie?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 1 2010, 06:52 AM~18709246
> *Phil you still gonna do the Lac for me Homie?
> *


I still got it sitting on the shelf for whenever you decide how you want it built big homie
:nicoderm:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 29 2010, 12:17 PM~18693106
> *haha...diggin the avi
> *


 :biggrin: Thank ya Ms Dukes, whats good? iam have to get one of ur shirts


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 05:02 AM~18709357
> *I still got it sitting on the shelf for whenever you decide how you want it built big homie
> :nicoderm:
> *


be looking for a p.m real soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18712213
> *:biggrin: Thank ya Ms Dukes, whats good? iam have to get one of ur shirts
> *


You got it :biggrin: I'm ordering some more here soon, I got sweatshirts too :biggrin: 

I'll have my new website up here soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Sep 30 2010, 08:18 PM~18705594
> *We got a soldier that lost his life today 10am Eastern Time
> 
> GSSC, GSB, 3rd SFG(A)
> 
> Keep his loved ones in your thoughts its a tough time for his fellow brothers, and most importantly his family
> 
> :yessad:  :tears:
> 
> Yo Sgt, from one hard ass working NCO to another, my thoughts  are with you and your family. Be good big Sarge
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

My prayers go out to his family, may god bless those who serve our country for they are the real heros here....


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 30 2010, 10:39 AM~18700476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 2 2010, 03:50 AM~18716832
> *You got it :biggrin: I'm ordering some more here soon, I got sweatshirts too :biggrin:
> 
> I'll have my new website up here soon... :biggrin:
> *


  whats the ticket on the sweatshirts it gets might dammm cold in Canada :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Getting ready to head out to a local car club show. Its mostly hotrods and classics but I hear Street Nations may be there reppin with me. I'll get pics up later this afternoon


----------



## MINT'Z

patti save my one of those sweatshirts ill take one XXL


----------



## caprice on dz

A few pics from today.


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz

the rest are here

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...2-10/?start=all


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Some pics from the show


----------



## MB671

Patti, Put some duct tape around your ankle and lets roll... :biggrin: 

Good Morning


----------



## CUZICAN

*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM*


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 3 2010, 02:03 AM~18722205
> *Patti, Put some duct tape around your ankle and lets roll...  :biggrin:
> 
> Good Morning
> *


eww what happened


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 07:51 PM~18720412
> *Some pics from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS...GOOD SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:36 PM~18719345
> *the rest are here
> 
> http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...2-10/?start=all
> *



Those are some bad ass pics Phil  Nice show, man I love to see the work and ideas builders put into their rides...every year it just gets better!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 3 2010, 01:03 AM~18722205
> *Patti, Put some duct tape around your ankle and lets roll...  :biggrin:
> 
> Good Morning
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hold on i'm coming man, i'm just gonna jog there


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 3 2010, 07:50 AM~18722885
> *eww what happened
> *


I ate it jogging yesterday morning :happysad: I was so excited to get out after all that shitty weather I was gettin it and BOOM!!!!...pimp down  

The only thing that sucked was trying to do the 1.5 miles back on it..I think that's what really messed it up...it's all good...

Just call me Limpy McLimp Limp


----------



## Patti Dukez

Check out these fools making fun of me yesterday..reinactments :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The show yesterday was off the chain....a lot of fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 










I heard Dirty said he wanted one of these...


















but this is more my speed...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The day wouldn't end right unless.....










you know it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 2 2010, 06:21 AM~18716866
> * whats the ticket on the sweatshirts it gets might dammm cold in Canada  :biggrin:
> *


Awesome :biggrin: :biggrin: 

the sweatshirts are nice too..all soft and wooly for cold weather..just pm me the size and I'll pm price and shipping info until I can get the new website up that's how I have to work


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18717241
> *patti save my one of those sweatshirts  ill take one XXL
> *


JEWGOTITBUDDY :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 3 2010, 07:55 AM~18723181
> *Awesome :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> the sweatshirts are nice too..all soft and wooly for cold weather..just pm me the size and I'll pm price and shipping info until I can get the new website up that's how I have to work
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 3 2010, 09:36 AM~18723102
> *:biggrin:
> *


AH YEAH ESPECIALLY THAT BIKE........... :cheesy: 

I heard Dirty said he wanted one of these...


















but this is more my speed...lol










I KNEW YOU WAS CHECKING OUT MY BUTT......OR LACK THERE OF


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 3 2010, 10:18 AM~18723049
> *I ate it jogging yesterday morning :happysad: I was so excited to get out after all that shitty weather I was gettin it and BOOM!!!!...pimp down
> 
> The only thing that sucked was trying to do the 1.5 miles back on it..I think that's what really messed it up...it's all good...
> 
> Just call me Limpy McLimp Limp
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




glad to hear your ok though :biggrin:


----------



## *83coupe*

fellas im so happy right now not that yall give a fuck but my frame came in along with my upper an lowers, ford 9 inch, wishbone, an my trailing arms today happy as fuck now i just got to go get it


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Oct 3 2010, 07:24 AM~18723061-->
> 
> 
> 
> The show yesterday was off the chain....a lot of fun :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18723065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Oct 3 2010, 07:31 AM~18723074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DREAMZ looking good out there!!!!! SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 3 2010, 09:18 AM~18723049
> *I ate it jogging yesterday morning :happysad: I was so excited to get out after all that shitty weather I was gettin it and BOOM!!!!...pimp down
> 
> The only thing that sucked was trying to do the 1.5 miles back on it..I think that's what really messed it up...it's all good...
> 
> Just call me Limpy McLimp Limp
> *


CODE 10 PIMPSTRESS DOWN.......... CODE 10 PIMPSTRESS DOWN


----------



## MINT'Z

yo patty your not the only one with a wagon now








:x: :x:


----------



## MB671

Wassup Trip :biggrin: (i mean Patti), Lets do this :thumbsup: Ill hit you tonite with more info...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

16 OCT 2010
11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW

rain or shine
over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests

Luzerne County Community College
1333 South Prospect Street
Nanticoke, PA.


car show reg: 20 bucks
40 plus classes open to all makes and models 
Lowrider Bicycle class also

Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
5 classes trophy for each class

SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race

Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores

for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 08:13 PM~18735085
> *16 OCT 2010
> 11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
> CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> 
> rain or shine
> over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests
> 
> Luzerne County Community College
> 1333 South Prospect Street
> Nanticoke, PA.
> car show reg: 20 bucks
> 40 plus classes open to all makes and models
> Lowrider Bicycle class also
> 
> Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
> SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
> 5 classes trophy for each class
> 
> SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race
> 
> Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores
> 
> for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW LONG YALL BEEN PROMOTING THIS, FIRST I HAVE SEEN.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 5 2010, 10:12 AM~18739910
> *HOW LONG YALL BEEN PROMOTING THIS, FIRST I HAVE SEEN.
> *


i posted it for the club, Kiddie Rydes, thats putting the show on bro.

they don't get on layitlow, so i told them i'd put it in the forums 4 them.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 5 2010, 11:16 AM~18740374
> *i posted it for the club, Kiddie Rydes, thats putting the show on bro.
> 
> they don't get on layitlow, so i told them i'd put it in the forums 4 them.
> *


DAMN WISH I WOULD'VE KNOWN A BIT EARLIER


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: 
I'm leaving Friday morning to head to Toledo for the big model car show, thought I'd share whats going


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:32 PM~18744909
> *:wave:
> I'm leaving Friday morning to head to Toledo for the big model car show, thought I'd share whats going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think you got some winners there


----------



## caprice on dz

check out the 63 hopper, standing up as if to say "hi"


----------



## MB671

WASSUP PATTI, DONT WORK TO HARD :nono:


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 6 2010, 10:12 AM~18749375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 6 2010, 03:08 PM~18751446
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 6 2010, 03:08 PM~18751446
> *:wave:
> *



SUP HOMIE.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 08:13 PM~18735085
> *16 OCT 2010
> 11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
> CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> 
> rain or shine
> over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests
> 
> Luzerne County Community College
> 1333 South Prospect Street
> Nanticoke, PA.
> car show reg: 20 bucks
> 40 plus classes open to all makes and models
> Lowrider Bicycle class also
> 
> Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
> SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
> 5 classes trophy for each class
> 
> SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race
> 
> Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores
> 
> for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY MOLY THAT'S A GREAT FLYER!!!!!!!

Thanks for the info!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 6 2010, 09:00 AM~18749318
> *WASSUP PATTI, DONT WORK TO HARD  :nono:
> *


MAN!! :biggrin: .....I have been in the dungeon for HOURS and it is so worth it!!!!!!!!

I just came up for air this morning and I've got to say that I am so freaking proud to live where I live...everyone went so hard this year...every last piece of footage I've gone through has been INSANE!!!!!! 

I want to thank everyone out there for supporting SERVIN'EM it means so much and I'm going to make sure without a doubt that this is one of the best dvds you've ever seen.. :biggrin: 

CAN'T WAIT FOR NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 7 2010, 06:26 AM~18757975
> *MAN!! :biggrin: .....I have been in the dungeon for HOURS and it is so worth it!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just came up for air this morning and I've got to say that I am so freaking proud to live where I live...everyone went so hard this year...every last piece of footage I've gone through has been INSANE!!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone out there for supporting SERVIN'EM it means so much and I'm going to make sure without a doubt that this is one of the best dvds you've ever seen.. :biggrin:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can you post up that flyer again


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 5 2010, 08:32 PM~18744909
> *:wave:
> I'm leaving Friday morning to head to Toledo for the big model car show, thought I'd share whats going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Phil they look GREAT!!!!! Let us know how you made out and I can't wait to see that hopper in person :biggrin: 

Have a safe trip Phil!!!! Bring those models to the Islanders Battle of the Hydros...we'll have a place for them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

YOU ALREADY KNOW.TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Oct 7 2010, 05:19 AM~18757964-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY MOLY THAT'S A GREAT FLYER!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Oct 7 2010, 05:26 AM~18757975
> *MAN!! :biggrin: .....I have been in the dungeon for HOURS and it is so worth it!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just came up for air this morning and I've got to say that I am so freaking proud to live where I live...everyone went so hard this year...every last piece of footage I've gone through has been INSANE!!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone out there for supporting SERVIN'EM it means so much and I'm going to make sure without a doubt that this is one of the best dvds you've ever seen.. :biggrin:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 7 2010, 06:30 AM~18757980
> *Phil they look GREAT!!!!! Let us know how you made out and I can't wait to see that hopper in person :biggrin:
> 
> Have a safe trip Phil!!!! Bring those models to the Islanders Battle of the Hydros...we'll have a place for them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY EVERYY BODY SETUP FOR SALE $750.00 NEEDS TO GO A.S.A.P 2 PUMPS 4 BATTS 2HOLD DOWNS CYLINDERS HOSES SPRINGS CUPS DONUTS NOIDS ALL THE WIREING AND 4 SWITCHES...AND IF YOU HAVE A G-BODY U CAN GET ALL THE SIDE PANNELS AS WELL.......ALL FOR $750.00


----------



## GRodriguez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Oct 7 2010, 08:15 PM~18762925
> *HEY EVERYY BODY SETUP FOR SALE $750.00 NEEDS TO GO A.S.A.P 2 PUMPS 4 BATTS 2HOLD DOWNS CYLINDERS HOSES SPRINGS CUPS DONUTS NOIDS ALL THE WIREING AND 4 SWITCHES...AND IF YOU HAVE A G-BODY U CAN GET ALL THE SIDE PANNELS AS WELL.......ALL FOR $750.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 7 2010, 09:53 PM~18763584
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUSSSSSS GOOOOD PATTI :wave:


----------



## VA CHEVY

TTT


----------



## Big Russ




----------



## RULOW

heading to hampton! Dropping off a frame street dreamz who's down to help? Patti don't forget my servin'em sticker


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Oct 7 2010, 08:15 PM~18762925
> *HEY EVERYY BODY SETUP FOR SALE $750.00 NEEDS TO GO A.S.A.P 2 PUMPS 4 BATTS 2HOLD DOWNS CYLINDERS HOSES SPRINGS CUPS DONUTS NOIDS ALL THE WIREING AND 4 SWITCHES...AND IF YOU HAVE A G-BODY U CAN GET ALL THE SIDE PANNELS AS WELL.......ALL FOR $750.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r u gettin out of lowriding


----------



## caprice on dz

Just got settled in from my Toledo trip. Some bad ass low low models in the house this weekend.


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz

L.I.L. members group shot


----------



## caprice on dz

Lastly Mr. Anthony Rios from Cali took best of show and the triple crown, best of show at NNL East, NNL West & now NNL Nationals, one bad ass build, tons of billet aluminum in this ride. All murals and pinstriping is hand painted.


----------



## caprice on dz

forgot I still had some more, the guy said most of these were built over ten years ago


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Oct 8 2010, 11:09 AM~18766274
> *GOOD MORNING JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GREAT DAY ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 11 2010, 12:30 AM~18780614
> *Lastly Mr. Anthony Rios from Cali took best of show and the triple crown, best of show at NNL East, NNL West & now NNL Nationals, one bad ass build, tons of billet aluminum in this ride. All murals and pinstriping is hand painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*WHOA!!!!!!!!! This is one tough wagon!!!!...my favorite color too!!!!

Great pics Phil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 11 2010, 12:25 AM~18780578
> *Just got settled in from my Toledo trip. Some bad ass low low models in the house this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check the servin'em hopper out!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks like a little beast on that table :biggrin: 

Nothing but respect for all that hard work


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 11 2010, 12:25 AM~18780578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Oct 10 2010, 03:43 AM~18775627
> *heading to hampton! Dropping off a frame street dreamz who's down to help? Patti don't forget my servin'em sticker
> *


Rolando :biggrin: It was great seeing you all yesterday and a big appreciation for coming down...next time I see you it will be DVD and beer time :biggrin: 

Check out the pics...lol  

Jamz early morning slap face  


















Check the greatness, another PITBULL edition brought to us by Rolando


----------



## Patti Dukez

the "what the fuck was he thinkin" pic...lol  









check these silly guys out..

















he tried to slap...








but James got out in time..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

those models are sick


----------



## REGAL81

GOOD MORNING PATTI


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.droptoberfest.com




















this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978

ttt for patti


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

SERVIN'EM beating up tha streets in PITTSBURGH ...

We love you Patti :thumbsup:


----------



## VA CHEVY

A LIL MORNING HUMOR! LMAO AT THIS COMMERCIAL THIS MORNING! WHATUP SERVIN'EM CREW!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3GHYPUiNwg


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 11 2010, 09:12 PM~18786685
> *SERVIN'EM beating up tha streets in PITTSBURGH ...
> 
> We love you Patti :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!! I love you guys back man you are AWESOME :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 12 2010, 03:10 PM~18791593
> *DAMN THAT MADE MY DAY!!!!!!!! I love you guys back man you are AWESOME :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Oct 12 2010, 08:29 AM~18789612
> *A LIL MORNING HUMOR! LMAO AT THIS COMMERCIAL THIS MORNING! WHATUP SERVIN'EM CREW!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3GHYPUiNwg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 11 2010, 12:29 PM~18783040
> *http://www.droptoberfest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Oct 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18783854
> *ttt for patti
> *


APPRECIATION :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 11 2010, 05:23 AM~18781524
> *those models are sick
> *


HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA at your fricken AVI that's hilarious


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 11 2010, 10:37 AM~18782347
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SEE THIS DVD :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 12 2010, 03:22 PM~18791662
> *HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA at your fricken AVI that's hilarious
> *


you know thats how i roll lol i talked to glenn and told him about yours and marks lowrider show he wanted more info so get with him maybe you can get a write up in DropJaw


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thakn you and agreed :biggrin: I'll get with them and she if they want to come too  

Check it out!! Moe-info :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2010, 06:51 AM~18797556
> *
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

What up Patti....


----------



## MB671

PATTI, ITS AWSOME! Here's to THE MOVEMENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2010, 05:51 AM~18797556
> *
> *


whats happening bro uffin: roadtrip :nicoderm:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Sapinin


----------



## REGAL81

whats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 13 2010, 05:59 AM~18797488
> *Thakn you and agreed :biggrin: I'll get with them and she if they want to come too
> 
> Check it out!! Moe-info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we gonna try and make this, if we not snowed in at that time, lol


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 13 2010, 06:59 AM~18797488
> *Thakn you and agreed :biggrin: I'll get with them and she if they want to come too
> 
> Check it out!! Moe-info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you know I'm bringing some models down but what about the ride, can I sneak in on the new shoes?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 13 2010, 11:42 PM~18806004
> *So you know I'm bringing some models down but what about the ride, can I sneak in on the new shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHIL YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME...COME ON IN ON THOSE THANGS :biggrin: 

GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S GONNA BE A KICKASS FREAKING DAY ONE MOE DAY TILL FRIDAY'S WHATIMTALKINBOUT... :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

_*2 times*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

*What up Patti Cakes, Looks like Servin Em made it to Vegas After All  *


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 01:39 AM~18816167
> *What up Patti Cakes, Looks like Servin Em made it to Vegas After All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ride, I always like the design of that plaque


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 12:39 AM~18816167
> *What up Patti Cakes, Looks like Servin Em made it to Vegas After All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man that is so awesome!!!!!! I'm really proud of you..i've been checking the Vegas pictures out and I saw you out there doing your thing..keep it up..you're a good person Cuzican and I can't wait for you to see the movie...remember your rap in Maryland?

Yep, it's up there :biggrin: See you all soon :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

happy friday servin'em! i feel like singing.... i like this one! lmao :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Tz5M_gM9I


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 15 2010, 05:53 AM~18817796
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Man that is so awesome!!!!!! I'm really proud of you..i've been checking the Vegas pictures out and I saw you out there doing your thing..keep it up..you're a good person Cuzican and I can't wait for you to see the movie...remember your rap in Maryland?
> 
> Yep, it's up there :biggrin: See you all soon :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Patti Cakes!!!! I try to rep for my peoples...................and I most definetly consider u my peoples :biggrin:

*NOW WAKE UP SERVIN'EM FAM...........................LET'S GET IT POPPIN*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play













*The 2011 line up: Child's Play, SweetheartS & Blue Crush
*


----------



## MINT'Z

this thread has been a lil slow i hope yinz are PUTTIN IN WORK


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 03:12 PM~18820558
> *Thanks Patti Cakes!!!! I try to rep for my peoples...................and  I most definetly consider u my peoples :biggrin:
> 
> NOW WAKE UP SERVIN'EM FAM...........................LET'S GET IT POPPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAAHHEEEE YEAHEEEEEEE!!!!...THANK YOU :biggrin: 

GETTIN MY JAM ON RIGHT NOW


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 03:02 AM~18831585
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2011 line up: Child's Play, SweetheartS & Blue Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 17 2010, 06:58 AM~18831895
> *this thread has been a lil slow i hope yinz are PUTTIN IN WORK
> *


Actually I just wrapped it up last night the dvd is FINISHED and ready for mass production :biggrin: 

Yeah there's an ugly period where I have to disconnect my internet and turn off all security programs running in the background so my computer has no surprises while rendering  So I'm often sitting in the office bitting my nails during that period..lol

I can honestly say and I mean this from the bottom of my heart...this is the best dvd to date and not just because I made it.. :biggrin: 

It's because everyone came together this year and made it that way...it was nothing but fun and it's going to bring back so many memories for everyone..

CAN'T WAIT FOR 2011 ALREADY :biggrin: 

DVD COVERS GOING UP LATER TODAY

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18832105
> *Actually I just wrapped it up last night the dvd is FINISHED and ready for mass production :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah there's an ugly period where I have to disconnect my internet and turn off all security programs running in the background so my computer has no surprises while rendering  So I'm often sitting in the office bitting my nails during that period..lol
> 
> I can honestly say and I mean this from the bottom of my heart...this is the best dvd to date and not just because I made it.. :biggrin:
> 
> It's because everyone came together this year and made it that way...it was nothing but fun and it's going to bring back so many memories for everyone..
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR 2011 ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> DVD COVERS GOING UP LATER TODAY
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


I use to hate that process ... Nail biting to say the least ...


Wouldn't expect nothing less !!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 17 2010, 09:24 AM~18832141
> *I use to hate that process ... Nail biting to say the least ...
> Wouldn't expect nothing less !!!
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 09:09 AM~18832093
> *THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

sup patti!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 17 2010, 04:17 PM~18834169
> *sup patti!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

See you in November :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!

RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin: 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18832105
> *Actually I just wrapped it up last night the dvd is FINISHED and ready for mass production :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah there's an ugly period where I have to disconnect my internet and turn off all security programs running in the background so my computer has no surprises while rendering  So I'm often sitting in the office bitting my nails during that period..lol
> 
> I can honestly say and I mean this from the bottom of my heart...this is the best dvd to date and not just because I made it.. :biggrin:
> 
> It's because everyone came together this year and made it that way...it was nothing but fun and it's going to bring back so many memories for everyone..
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR 2011 ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> DVD COVERS GOING UP LATER TODAY
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


I CANT WAIT
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18835512
> *I CANT WAIT
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MINT'Z, MB671
:wave:


----------



## MB671

eileens says PERFECT, we cant wait to enjoy it with you and the whole family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18835780
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MINT'Z, MB671
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: we hoppin november :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 17 2010, 08:18 PM~18835817
> *eileens says PERFECT, we cant wait to enjoy it with you and the whole family  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT IT!!!! I'm glad she likes it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 17 2010, 09:21 PM~18835847
> *:wave: we hoppin november  :nicoderm:
> *


well be there not sure about hoppin though


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 03:49 PM~18834672
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are you taking preorders ? i would like one


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 06:49 PM~18834672
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FUCKIN SWEET PATTI.SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER.GOOD LOOKIN ON THE SHOP ADDITION TO THE DVD :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

Time to get some new Servin'em Gear. I need a few hoodies. :biggrin:


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 06:49 PM~18834672
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Mz DUKEZ


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

HOOAH SUPPORT OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18836213
> *are you taking preorders ? i would like one
> *


I am :biggrin: I will have it up on my website here soon too :biggrin: 

It's actual release date is November 6th...it's got a A LOT to it :biggrin: 

My suggestion to anyone that purchases this dvd is to play it at a high volume preferably with the lights off and in surround sound...with some popcorn  ..

Trust me on that :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 17 2010, 10:49 PM~18837351
> *Time to get some new Servin'em Gear. I need a few hoodies. :biggrin:
> *


I FREAKIN LOVE YOUR AVI :biggrin: 

I need to get with INKEDCITY.COM here soon to get my orders in for the winter..right now I only have some kids sizes left in the sweatshirts but I'll work on that as dvd sales pick up :biggrin: 

Thank you for your support


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Oct 18 2010, 02:46 AM~18839385
> *Sup Mz DUKEZ
> *


KADDI KING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18836705
> *FUCKIN SWEET PATTI.SEE YOU IN NOVEMBER.GOOD LOOKIN ON THE SHOP ADDITION TO THE DVD :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU DANA DANE :biggrin: 

DUDE THAT SHIT LOOKS GREAT UP THERE I WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY I GOT A SET OF 13X7'S FOR SALE WITH TIRES AND ALL THE MOUNTING HARDWARE EVEN A HAMMER ALL CHROME COME AND GET EM 500.00 0B0


----------



## MINT'Z

i cant wait for the new VIDEO


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 18 2010, 05:39 PM~18843270
> *i cant wait for the new VIDEO
> *


x2 

Actually I can't wait til Nov to see everyone again :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 18 2010, 09:43 PM~18845494
> *x2
> 
> Actually I can't wait til Nov to see everyone again :yes:
> *


that too :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 18 2010, 09:43 PM~18845494
> *x2
> 
> Actually I can't wait til Nov to see everyone again :yes:
> *



X2,YOU PA BOYZ BETTER MAKE IT DOWN.I SEE YOU FOOLS IN THE STREETS ON THESE THREADS. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 19 2010, 05:36 AM~18848983
> *that too  :biggrin:
> *



YO FOO YOU COMING DOWN.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## drunken86

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18843270
> *i cant wait for the new VIDEO
> *


x2. 

i just prepayed. im sorta drunk make sure i clicked on new one cause i have rest


and check out my giveaway and spread the word pleas
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18798332


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 19 2010, 08:47 AM~18849270
> *YO FOO YOU COMING DOWN.
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 07:29 AM~18849396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MB671

GOODMORNING FAM! uffin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 20 2010, 04:57 AM~18858748
> *GOODMORNING FAM!  uffin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 08:29 AM~18849396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL...I opened this up on my phone and it scared me hno: :biggrin: 

I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys in November and I can't wait for Andrew to see his part in the movie it came out SO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

*LOYALTY TTT!!!!!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18853898
> *x2.
> 
> i just prepayed. im sorta drunk make sure i clicked on new one cause i have rest
> and check out my giveaway and spread the word pleas
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18798332
> *


haha..I love drunken orders they are the best :biggrin: 

I'll mark it for the new one and ship it out the minute I get'em in


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 20 2010, 06:57 AM~18858748
> *GOODMORNING FAM!  uffin:
> *


GOOD MORNING MARK!!!! 

(dude the sig is super :thumbsup: :thumbsup: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 11:33 PM~18857007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

FOR SALE... $ 1,200.00



HEY GUYS I GOT MY 3.8 V6 FOR SALE IT COMES AS A COMBO DEAL MOTOR AND TRANS THIS THING ONLY 44K ORIGANIAL MILES ON IT RUNS PERFECT SHIFTS GREAT READY TO BOLT IN YOUR CAR COMES WITH DIST. CARB,EXHUAST MANIFOLDS,PLUGS & WIRES I WILL EVEN THROW IN THE A/C COMP. AND ALL THE LINES ALL CHROME STAYES WITH THE MOTOR 














MOTOR IS STILL IN CAR AND WILL NOT BE TAKEN OUT UNTILL BUYER HAS GIVIN ATLEAST $300.00 DOWN AND REMAINDER OF CASH IS DUE WHEN MOTOR IS PICKED ($300.00 DEPOSIT IS NON REFUNDABLE IF BUYER CHANGES HIS/HER MIND AFTER MOTOR HAS BEEN PULLED)


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 20 2010, 09:38 AM~18859790
> *LOL...I opened this up on my phone and it scared me hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys in November and I can't wait for Andrew to see his part in the movie it came out SO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> LOYALTY TTT!!!!!!
> *












THATS FUNNY 
HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT IN NOVEMBER


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 18 2010, 09:44 AM~18839913
> *KADDI KING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wut it dew? We trying to make it up for the release parlay, shoot me some info...


----------



## MINT'Z

GOOD MORNING PATTI!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Oct 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18866228
> *Wut it dew?  We trying to make it up for the release parlay, shoot me some info...
> *


Fo sho!!! :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 21 2010, 05:04 AM~18868330
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI!!!
> *


GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18836213
> *are you taking preorders ? i would like one
> *


I sure can :biggrin: If you'd like to do what Tommy did and go to the website click on the True Riders Rendition then just make a comment in the buyers notes NEW ONE...I'll make sure to ship it the very minute I get them in :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'm also going to try and update the website tonight for pre-orders if you'd like to wait I'll try and get that up so it will make it even easier..thank you for the support


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 21 2010, 03:20 AM~18868355
> *GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


        


Wuddup Patti :wave: That MB logo brings back memories uffin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 05:49 PM~18834672
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Way to go Patty :h5:


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

COMPANY COMMANDERS INSPECTION...... Patti i know you would get a kick outta this one.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 21 2010, 04:20 PM~18871843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha your a fuckin fool with these pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 21 2010, 03:39 AM~18868394
> *I sure can :biggrin: If you'd like to do what Tommy did and go to the website click on the True Riders Rendition then just make a comment in the buyers notes NEW ONE...I'll make sure to ship it the very minute I get them in :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i had a feeling i screwed that up :boink:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 21 2010, 03:34 PM~18872409
> *hahaha your a fuckin fool with these pics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 21 2010, 03:20 PM~18871843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Oct 21 2010, 12:52 PM~18870634
> *COMPANY COMMANDERS INSPECTION...... Patti i know you would get a kick outta this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like a scene outta Full Metal Jacket hno: 

That dude looks super nervous too..LOL....that's AWESOME KING!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 21 2010, 08:04 AM~18868797
> *Way to go Patty :h5:
> *


Gracias Danny :biggrin: You are really gonna like this one :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:29 PM~18873823
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had a feeling i screwed that  up  :boink:
> *


Never  Dude like I said...drunk dialing, drunkin ordering, drunkin dancing...all of those fall into the awesome catagory..and that's what I'm here for I got your drunkin back


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 21 2010, 05:48 AM~18868401
> *
> Wuddup Patti  :wave: That MB logo brings back memories  uffin:
> *


That's what Mark was saying..man I wish ya'll could make it


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 22 2010, 04:31 AM~18878167
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whatup P. Dukez!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

_*GOODMORNING FAM :cheesy: *_


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUSSUP EVERYONE


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 22 2010, 07:27 AM~18878151
> *That looks like a scene outta Full Metal Jacket hno:
> 
> That dude looks super nervous too..LOL....that's AWESOME KING!!!!!
> *



fear me.. or ill steal your dreams..lol


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Oct 22 2010, 03:01 PM~18880762
> *fear me.. or ill steal your dreams..lol
> *


Coming to MD in NOVEMBER ??? :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18881449
> *Coming to MD in NOVEMBER ???  :cheesy:
> *


shut up :uh:


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18881449
> *Coming to MD in NOVEMBER ???  :cheesy:
> *



trying to plan for it,,, hoping to be settle in my new place by then... i hate fuckin moving..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Oct 22 2010, 08:43 AM~18878550
> *whatup P. Dukez!!! :biggrin:
> *


HONEY SMACKS!!!!......fricken delicious  

:h5: 

(don't forget my dance lesson :angry: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Oct 23 2010, 03:58 AM~18886598
> *trying to plan for it,,, hoping to be settle in my new place by then... i hate fuckin moving..
> *


oh man that would be so great if you could make it...I always enjoy hanging with King :biggrin: 

I'll be in NC later this evening...where in the heck you moving to now???


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18878677
> *GOODMORNING FAM :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Hey you have something coming to you in the mail this week...the excitement is building!!!!!!!!!

:run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Oct 22 2010, 11:51 AM~18879863
> *HOW'ZIT JOHNNY GUAM *[/i]:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

:run: :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC+Oct 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18886598-->
> 
> 
> 
> trying to plan for it,,, hoping to be settle in my new place by then... i hate fuckin moving..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: It would be good to see yah again ... You know the 412 still got you !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Oct 23 2010, 07:28 AM~18886718
> *oh man that would be so great if you could make it...I always enjoy hanging with King :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be in NC later this evening...where in the heck you moving to now???
> *


:wave: Patti :wave:

X2 - what Patty said were'z your new digz gonna be?


----------



## infamous704

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

whats up all, I hit up a local car show today, mostly hot rods and muscle but I felt this ride deserves to be shared here.


----------



## caprice on dz

here's the rest of the pics
http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...l%20car%20show/


----------



## MINT'Z

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN

What up Servin'Em I feel like dancing.........*Patti You with me *!!!!









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*OF COURSE YOU ARE* :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

ah hahahahaha


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 03:49 PM~18834672
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  im ready for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 23 2010, 01:02 PM~18888091
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 23 2010, 04:27 PM~18888969
> *whats up all, I hit up a local car show today, mostly hot rods and muscle but I felt this ride deserves to be shared here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awww thank you that's a nice tribute to some very strong people..thank you Phil!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18893871
> *What up Servin'Em I feel like dancing.........Patti You with me !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> OF COURSE YOU ARE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was getting jiggy with it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Oct 24 2010, 08:36 PM~18896380
> *  im ready for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

hey patti sorry i missed you saturday.. i walked right past you when i got there but was in a dash for the bathroom and when i came back you were gone!


----------



## Kurupt64

What's good this is Tony from GOODTIMES VA just thought I would let y'all know this sat and sun I'm havin a haunted house at the crib all is welcome starts at dark bring the fam or ride solo. If u down to chill we will have a byob gathering after still lookin for actors too so if u down to scare some folks get at me. It on BRet Harte dr. Newport news if u need directions PM me.


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Oct 25 2010, 12:21 PM~18902336
> *What's good this is Tony from GOODTIMES VA just thought I would let y'all know this sat and sun I'm havin a haunted house at the crib all is welcome starts at dark bring the fam or ride solo. If u down to chill we will have a byob gathering after still lookin for actors too so if u down to scare some folks get at me. It  on BRet Harte dr. Newport news if u need directions PM me.
> *



I have been known to scare people and I don`t even have a costume on LOL



Sup Patti Cakes :biggrin: :biggrin:

Dam your looking Good too... :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 25 2010, 08:48 AM~18900976
> *hey patti sorry i missed you saturday.. i walked right past you when i got there but was in a dash for the bathroom and when i came back you were gone!
> *


It's cool.....don't let it happen again tho  

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Oct 25 2010, 12:21 PM~18902336
> *What's good this is Tony from GOODTIMES VA just thought I would let y'all know this sat and sun I'm havin a haunted house at the crib all is welcome starts at dark bring the fam or ride solo. If u down to chill we will have a byob gathering after still lookin for actors too so if u down to scare some folks get at me. It  on BRet Harte dr. Newport news if u need directions PM me.
> *


that sounds like fun I'm going to try and roll thru definitely :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Oct 25 2010, 06:06 PM~18904993
> *I have been known to scare people and I don`t even have a costume on LOL
> Sup  Patti  Cakes      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Dam your looking Good too... :0  :0
> *


OX-ROX :biggrin: 

I had a good time talking with you all last night, NICO'S TACOS!!!!!!! 

You got me smiling so big right now..thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 25 2010, 07:59 PM~18906086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!

      

CONGRATULATIONS TO RYAN, LAURA, RUSS, MAJESTICS, AND LOWYALTY FOR THEIR WINS AT FREAK SHOW!!!!! I GOT SOME PICS TO PUT UP LATER..


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 06:05 AM~18910357
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good morning patti


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 26 2010, 08:38 AM~18911211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:
> *


nicca, that was 1 hell of a pop tart, I need a box of those to hop against laura :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 26 2010, 08:38 AM~18911211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 05:09 AM~18910366
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO RYAN, LAURA, RUSS, MAJESTICS, AND LOWYALTY FOR THEIR WINS AT FREAK SHOW!!!!! I GOT SOME PICS TO PUT UP LATER..
> *


whats cracking Patti i have not been up in here for a minute


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18911211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 26 2010, 08:38 AM~18911211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:
> *


Man seeing this commercial .................DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE "PATTI WAGON"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 26 2010, 10:38 AM~18911211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Hea u go Patti, a wagon for ya! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That is the coolest commercial I have ever seen


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Oct 26 2010, 11:57 AM~18911867
> *nicca, that was 1 hell of a pop tart, I need a box of those to hop against laura :biggrin:
> *


LOL...we're gonna have to get her a switch for outside the car..we don't need an early labor


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 26 2010, 04:32 PM~18914149
> *whats cracking Patti i have not been up in here for a minute
> *


BOUNZIN :cheesy: :biggrin: about to release The Movement I'm pretty excited for you to check this one out


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

[ :0 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*OF COURSE YOU ARE* :biggrin: 








[/quote]
 :biggrin: hahahaha whats good patti ?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 26 2010, 05:22 PM~18914638
> *Man seeing this commercial .................DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE "PATTI WAGON"
> *



LOL Patty Wagon :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 04:11 PM~18915072
> *BOUNZIN :cheesy:  :biggrin: about to release The Movement I'm pretty excited for you to check this one out
> *


Tell me where and when and the money will be in the mail


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 04:10 PM~18915062
> *LOL...we're gonna have to get her a switch for outside the car..we don't need an early labor
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## drunken86

check this song out i thought it was the tits :biggrin: 


pc0mxOXbWIU&ob=av3e]pc0mxOXbWIU&ob=av3e[/url]


----------



## Ox-Roxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX11pvfn1nw&feature=related


Crazyzz time :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18916875
> *Tell me where and when and the money will be in the mail
> *


You got it!!! I'm about to put up a pre-order form that people can print out and mail in with money orders, cash, or checks until I'm able to get the website updated :biggrin: 

Just print it out send it in and I'll send it right out in return :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I appreciate the support!! Can't wait to make it out there someday


----------



## VA CHEVY

morning servin'em ! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM CREW FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Damn, it's gonna be an alright day :biggrin: ...lol. Just playing..it'll be GREAT!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Oct 28 2010, 08:28 AM~18929416
> *morning servin'em ! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: JAMMY JAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We getting our jog on this weekend??????

Don't be a fu-butt


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Sappinin


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 28 2010, 06:29 AM~18929420
> *:biggrin: JAMMY JAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We getting our jog on this weekend??????
> 
> Don't be a fu-butt
> *


aight! checked on Kevin Hart tickets! it a no go for me. its NOV. 20th. that suck azz!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

DAMN but what we will be at will be cooler


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 28 2010, 08:30 AM~18929422
> *Sappinin
> *


COOL GUY ALERT


----------



## VA CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> [ :0
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *OF COURSE YOU ARE* :biggrin:


:biggrin: hahahaha whats good patti ?
[/quote]

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18929431
> *:thumbsup:
> *


(no way.) :biggrin: 

Your the jammiest


----------



## Patti Dukez

I think Mana's been in ninja school this week...lol. 

I hope everyone has a kickass day cause I'm out with outta doubt, on some snout, while eating some grout..

Ok, I should probably just stick to dvd making..


----------



## Patti Dukez

OH AND FYI...

Tomorrow is officially "Walk like a Pimp Day"...every where you walk...you gotta walk like a pimp  

Keep it 100


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Hea sum Jamz foe ya :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 28 2010, 09:40 AM~18929459
> *OH AND FYI...
> 
> Tomorrow is officially "Walk like a Pimp Day"...every where you walk...you gotta walk like a pimp
> 
> Keep it 100
> *


I think I'll make a SLAP like a pimp day!


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## MB671

Wassup Patti :nicoderm: i walked into the accounting office today like a pimp, they thought i was hurt, so i showed them my :wave: and :twak: them like a pimp... :h5: Mana 

SERVIN'EM ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 28 2010, 05:18 PM~18933201
> *Wassup Patti  :nicoderm: i walked into the accounting office today like a pimp, they thought i was hurt, so i showed them my  :wave:  and  :twak:  them like a pimp...  :h5: Mana
> 
> SERVIN'EM ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm aboutta walk to the shower like a pimp and get this day started :biggrin: 

_IT'S FUNKY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!_

LET'S DO IT :h5: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

>


[/quote]

  :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 28 2010, 08:42 AM~18929468
> *I think I'll make a SLAP like a pimp day!
> *


DO IT  You gotta start with yourself though... :0 

hey it's the rules I didn't make'em


----------



## caprice on dz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwW69oz1Wjg&feature=share

something about this song makes wanna say fuck work today and just go cruise


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:09 AM~18938397
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwW69oz1Wjg&feature=share
> 
> something about this song makes wanna say fuck work today and just go cruise
> *


Great Friday Song :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS


----------



## MINT'Z

:biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Hey Patti, were putting together some good pictures for you. we'll be ready for the next one. I promise.


----------



## MINT'Z

mornin


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

dam thats a beer


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Oct 31 2010, 02:55 PM~18953849
> *dam thats a beer
> *


PUGZ WHAT'S GOOD MY DUDE :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 07:15 PM~18915098
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


counting the days, may have a secret trick up my sleeve for the linc, gotta do some checking first


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18946638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That was me Saturday night  

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!

Jamz I got some pics for later....the Mount Trashmore Challenge hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 1 2010, 05:09 AM~18957047
> *counting the days, may have a secret trick up my sleeve for the linc, gotta do some checking first
> *


WHOA!!!!!!! :cheesy: Do it up :biggrin: , looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18956161
> *PUGZ WHAT'S GOOD MY DUDE  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 29 2010, 09:03 PM~18943492
> *Hey Patti, were putting together some good pictures for you. we'll be ready for the next one. I promise.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

I appreciate that and I'm looking forward to seeing them :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:17 AM~18957054
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> That was me Saturday night
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!
> 
> Jamz I got some pics for later....the Mount Trashmore Challenge hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Happy Monday Servin'em! 

Pic for Now!!!!!








:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:22 AM~18957058
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 1 2010, 07:58 AM~18957261
> *Happy Monday Servin'em!
> 
> Pic for Now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


That is one great pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin: 

NOVEMBER 20TH!!!!!!!!!! 

It's the P.P.A. CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!! (PAVEMENT POUNDIN ACTION)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 01:07 PM~18958795
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Patti Dukez

:naughty:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 1 2010, 01:19 PM~18958871
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Patti Dukez
> 
> :naughty:
> *


    

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Nov 1 2010, 08:21 PM~18961614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GREAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 30 2010, 11:59 AM~18946638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *



OMG i want one.... tell me that is real and where to find one!


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC




----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18946638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *



I M keep it real 4 Tacos and throw the broad in too.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

OX HIT ME UP DOGG


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## 1bumpercracker

> :biggrin: hahahaha whats good patti ?


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:
[/quote]
any word on that order


----------



## D-BO

I have five brand new lead hammers for sale! You have an option of 1 for $35, 2 for $65 or 3 for $85 shipped and ready to go!


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Nov 2 2010, 10:32 AM~18967255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt see u this year in vegas, wuz up Kadi?


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Humpday..... get your hump on!!!!


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Nov 3 2010, 07:48 AM~18973686
> *didnt see u this year in vegas, wuz up Kadi?
> *


chillin bro yea man had surgery, and sum fam issues... be home in nc soon... wuts good with you,


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE DVD WILL BE UP FRIDAY NIGHT ON EBAY FOR ALL OUT OF TOWN SHIPPING I WILL POST THE LINK UP AND ALL DVDS SHIP THE DAY OF THE ORDER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> :wave: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


any word on that order 
[/quote]

I'm almost there :biggrin: Thank you for being patient, I'm working on inventory and ordering from InkedCity.com this upcoming week so we can get some more gear in :biggrin: 

I'll let you know the minute I get it :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Nov 3 2010, 01:39 PM~18976766
> *chillin bro yea man had surgery, and sum fam issues... be home in nc soon... wuts good with you,
> *


finally retired and now i am out there, trying to get it in every chance i get, going to maryland this sunday for a show.....cant wait to see u on the scene again.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Nov 4 2010, 06:41 PM~18986573
> *finally retired and now i am out there, trying to get it in every chance i get, going to maryland this sunday for a show.....cant wait to see u on the scene again.
> *


congrats on the retirement..... yea bro been out for too long.. cant wait to get back on da streets.... we gonna have to link up real soon.


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by RO_JOKER_NC_@Nov 4 2010, 07:42 PM~18988761
> *congrats on the retirement..... yea bro been out for too long.. cant wait to get back on da streets.... we gonna have to link up real soon.
> *


thanx bro...tell the fam we said wuz up and we will meet up again.......Ryders till we dye, nicca............believe that


----------



## VA CHEVY

Good Morning Servin'em!!!!! <span style=\'colorrange\'>Have an AWSOME DAY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Nov 4 2010, 11:56 PM~18989803
> *thanx bro...tell the fam we said wuz up and we will meet up again.......Ryders till we dye, nicca............believe that
> *


For sure.... RFFR


----------



## Vayzfinest

i want a copy!! wassup!!?


----------



## VA CHEVY




----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Nov 1 2010, 06:21 PM~18961614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need one of those dvds
will you have some then?


----------



## white link 93




----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 5 2010, 05:44 PM~18995858
> *i need one of those dvds
> will you have some then?
> *



she shouldnt forget them :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> any word on that order


I'm almost there :biggrin: Thank you for being patient, I'm working on inventory and ordering from InkedCity.com this upcoming week so we can get some more gear in :biggrin: 

I'll let you know the minute I get it :biggrin:
[/quote]
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THE DVD RELEASES TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAN I'M EXCITED :biggrin: 

DON'T WORRY I WILL HAVE PLENTY NEXT WEEKEND IN NC...SEE YOU ALL THEN :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

HAPPY SATURDAY TO MY SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!*_


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 6 2010, 02:27 PM~19001358
> *THE DVD RELEASES TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MAN I'M EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> DON'T WORRY I WILL HAVE PLENTY NEXT WEEKEND IN NC...SEE YOU ALL THEN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPY SATURDAY TO MY SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 6 2010, 01:27 PM~19001358
> *THE DVD RELEASES TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MAN I'M EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> DON'T WORRY I WILL HAVE PLENTY NEXT WEEKEND IN NC...SEE YOU ALL THEN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPY SATURDAY TO MY SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!
> *




Off the Chain :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

:worship: :run: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

*GOOOOD MORNING SERVIN'EMMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 6 2010, 11:27 AM~19001358
> *THE DVD RELEASES TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MAN I'M EXCITED :biggrin:
> 
> DON'T WORRY I WILL HAVE PLENTY NEXT WEEKEND IN NC...SEE YOU ALL THEN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPY SATURDAY TO MY SERVIN'EM CREW!!!!!!!
> *



what do i need to do to get one???? where do i order it?


----------



## MB671

Wake and Shake SERVIN"EM :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

i know its a while away but does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on the 20th


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Nov 5 2010, 04:40 PM~18996592
> *she shouldnt forget them :biggrin:
> *


hope not


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 7 2010, 10:34 AM~19006515
> *i know its a while away but does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on the 20th
> *


still a few days early to tell but what the weather channel website does show is averages for that day are highs of 54 and lows of 33


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 8 2010, 05:01 AM~19014070
> *still a few days early to tell but what the weather channel website does show is averages for that day are highs of 54 and lows of 33
> *


keep us updated


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 6 2010, 11:25 PM~19004787
> *Off the Chain      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Appreciate that OX...man it was a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 7 2010, 05:29 AM~19006139
> *:worship:  :run:    :h5:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 7 2010, 08:28 AM~19006347
> *what do i need to do to get one???? where do i order it?
> *


I'll have them back up on ebay tonight :biggrin: I've been having some web problems unfortunately we got stiffed on some software but hey...it is what it is so the website will be under for about a week or so...

Online they are $15 and that includes a magazine & sticker  I ship same day as orders come in normally people get their copy (depending on location) about 4 days after order...

Thank you for the support, I will definitley post the link tonight!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 7 2010, 07:46 AM~19006275
> *GOOOOD MORNING SERVIN'EMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GOOD MORNING CUZICAN THE OFFICIAL SERVIN'EM HYPE MAN :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 7 2010, 09:12 AM~19006443
> *Wake and Shake SERVIN"EM  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN'T WAIT FOR NOVEBMER 20TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S ALMOST TIME :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 7 2010, 09:34 AM~19006515
> *i know its a while away but does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on the 20th
> *


I heard it's gonna be fullly awesome with a chance of kickass


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 05:09 AM~19014282
> *I'll have them back up on ebay tonight :biggrin: I've been having some web problems unfortunately we got stiffed on some software but hey...it is what it is so the website will be under for about a week or so...
> 
> Online they are $15 and that includes a magazine & sticker  I ship same day as orders come in normally people get their copy (depending on location) about 4 days after order...
> 
> Thank you for the support, I will definitley post the link tonight!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## VA CHEVY

MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB ON THE DVD PATTI... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 7 2010, 10:34 AM~19006515
> *i know its a while away but does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on the 20th
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS TO PLAN ON DRESSING WARM.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Maybe ill be able to catch up wit patti this time.. We walked right past each other in Kinston


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 08:12 AM~19014289
> *I heard it's gonna be fullly awesome with a chance of kickass
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 8 2010, 11:01 AM~19014735
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS TO PLAN ON DRESSING WARM.
> *


oh i do im not worried bout the cold i just wanna make sure its not snowing or raining


----------



## Vayzfinest




----------



## MINT'Z

man those graff heads around your way are really artistic "SLOPPY FACE ASS" hahaha


----------



## Vayzfinest

lol, its all in the details!!


----------



## infamous704

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 8 2010, 05:30 PM~19018021
> *man those graff heads around your way are really artistic  "SLOPPY FACE ASS"  hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was walking right past that too...didn't even see it I was too scared of dying on the stairs hno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 8 2010, 02:23 PM~19016660
> *Maybe ill be able to catch up wit patti this time.. We walked right past each other in Kinston
> *


I will trip you if you try and walk past me again


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 8 2010, 06:01 PM~19018298
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:33 PM~19018056
> *lol, its all in the details!!
> *


lol


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 08:08 PM~19018832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I was walking right past that too...didn't even see it I was too scared of dying on the stairs hno:
> *


they look super steep where did they go


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 8 2010, 07:13 PM~19018865
> *they look super steep where did they go
> *


it was at the Individuals Cookout when we went cruising that night..I can't remember what movie they were from but Just Klownin took us out there..they were some spooky ass, steep ass stairs but fun as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 8 2010, 05:28 PM~19017996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like City Terrance In East Los.. One wrong step and that is it ... try doing it drunk...


----------



## Vayzfinest

those r the steps from the Exorcist movie where the preist gets thrown down. Thats where the movie was filmed at.


----------



## Vayzfinest

any of yall come out to DC well show yall around, thats our chill spot when we cruise


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 8 2010, 07:07 AM~19014539
> *MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB ON THE DVD PATTI... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*SERVIN'EM'S OFFICIALLY UP ON EBAY!!!!!!*_

SERVIN'EM THE MOVEMENT

Orders ship the same day


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 07:49 PM~19019157
> *SERVIN'EM'S OFFICIALLY UP ON EBAY!!!!!!
> 
> SERVIN'EM THE MOVEMENT
> 
> Orders ship the same day
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Get em ,,,,,Then SERV EM It z the Only Way.....


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 05:49 PM~19019157
> *SERVIN'EM'S OFFICIALLY UP ON EBAY!!!!!!
> 
> SERVIN'EM THE MOVEMENT
> 
> Orders ship the same day
> *



DO I WANT IT NOW OR DO I WANT TO WAIT. NOW ............ WAIT...........NOW............ WAIT............... THIS OR THAT THIS OR THAT THIS OR THAT!!!! DAMMIT I CAN'T DECIDE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PedaL ScraperZ hit NYC nightlife billboards


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 26 2010, 06:15 PM~18915098
> *IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


i tried using that code smerf for the hotel and the said they was sold out of rooms for that.

any more hotels close to the lincoln tech institute 

The PedaLScraperZ fam is trying to make it down there with a bike or two, to finally meet some of you guys and gals!

lmk thanks


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 9 2010, 01:01 AM~19021620
> *i tried using that code smerf for the hotel and the said they was sold out of rooms for that.
> 
> any more hotels close to the lincoln tech institute
> 
> The PedaLScraperZ fam is trying to make it down there with a bike or two, to finally meet some of you guys and gals!
> 
> lmk thanks
> *


did a search for you, heres what I found:

Business Suites of Columbia
9520 Berger Rd
Columbia, MD 21046
(410) 381-2800
http://columbia.patch.com/listings/busines...tes-of-columbia

Star Hotels LLC
7226 Lee Deforest Dr
Columbia, MD 21046
(410) 953-6161
http://columbia.patch.com/listings/star-hotels-llc

StudioPlus Deluxe Studios Columbia
6620 Eli Whitney Dr
Columbia, MD 21046
(410) 312-1557
http://www.studioplus.com/property/Studio-...el.html?Sissr=1

Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel
8890 Stanford Blvd
Columbia, MD 21045
(410) 872-2994
http://columbia.patch.com/listings/extende...-deluxe-hotel-5

hope this helps you guys out, best I can tell they are all within 5 miles of the show location


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 8 2010, 08:40 PM~19019648
> *DO I WANT IT NOW OR DO I WANT TO WAIT. NOW ............ WAIT...........NOW............ WAIT............... THIS OR THAT THIS OR THAT THIS OR THAT!!!! DAMMIT I CAN'T DECIDE  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :run: :run: 

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 9 2010, 01:18 AM~19022459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


LUV IT!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 9 2010, 12:01 AM~19021620
> *i tried using that code smerf for the hotel and the said they was sold out of rooms for that.
> 
> any more hotels close to the lincoln tech institute
> 
> The PedaLScraperZ fam is trying to make it down there with a bike or two, to finally meet some of you guys and gals!
> 
> lmk thanks
> *



that would be so awesome!!!!! I hope to see you all there we are going to have a GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 10:10 PM~19020561
> *PedaL ScraperZ hit NYC nightlife billboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*SUPA COOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Nov 8 2010, 07:31 PM~19018988
> *Looks like City Terrance In East Los..  One wrong step and that is it ... try doing it drunk...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ON THE SIG....AWESOMENESS


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 8 2010, 09:07 AM~19014539
> *MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB ON THE DVD PATTI... :biggrin:
> *


*THANK YOU JAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Nov 9 2010, 03:46 AM~19023192-->
> 
> 
> 
> did a search for you, heres what I found:
> 
> Business Suites of Columbia
> 9520 Berger Rd
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 381-2800
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/busines...tes-of-columbia
> 
> Star Hotels LLC
> 7226 Lee Deforest Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 953-6161
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/star-hotels-llc
> 
> StudioPlus Deluxe Studios Columbia
> 6620 Eli Whitney Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 312-1557
> http://www.studioplus.com/property/Studio-...el.html?Sissr=1
> 
> Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel
> 8890 Stanford Blvd
> Columbia, MD 21045
> (410) 872-2994
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/extende...-deluxe-hotel-5
> 
> hope this helps you guys out, best I can tell they are all within 5 miles of the show location
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea thanks so much bro, im'a see what i can do to get this going
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 9 2010, 06:14 AM~19023413
> *that would be so awesome!!!!!  I hope to see you all there we are going to have a GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes maam ima trying my hardest to be there with the fam
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Nov 9 2010, 06:15 AM~19023415
> *SUPA COOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 9 2010, 05:11 AM~19023405
> *LUV IT!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT PATTI


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 8 2010, 05:09 AM~19014284
> *GOOD MORNING CUZICAN THE OFFICIAL SERVIN'EM HYPE MAN :biggrin:
> *


 *YEAAAAH BABY !!!*


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 9 2010, 08:51 AM~19023760
> *HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT PATTI
> *


That statement makes me want to use this guy---> :x: :x: :x: :x: 

Man, I hope you can too :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 AM~19023812
> *YEAAAAH BABY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 9 2010, 09:33 AM~19023933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a sucky feeling that would be...lol


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 9 2010, 10:59 AM~19024781
> *That statement makes me want to use this guy---> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> 
> Man, I hope you can too :happysad:
> *


ILL KEEP U POSTED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 9 2010, 03:46 AM~19023192
> *did a search for you, heres what I found:
> 
> Business Suites of Columbia
> 9520 Berger Rd
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 381-2800
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/busines...tes-of-columbia
> 
> Star Hotels LLC
> 7226 Lee Deforest Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 953-6161
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/star-hotels-llc
> 
> StudioPlus Deluxe Studios Columbia
> 6620 Eli Whitney Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 312-1557
> http://www.studioplus.com/property/Studio-...el.html?Sissr=1
> 
> Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel
> 8890 Stanford Blvd
> Columbia, MD 21045
> (410) 872-2994
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/extende...-deluxe-hotel-5
> 
> hope this helps you guys out, best I can tell they are all within 5 miles of the show location
> *


Im'a call these places tomorrow. thanks again caprice on dz for the info


----------



## MB671

Wassup Patti and the Fam, almost that time... :cheesy:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 9 2010, 02:46 AM~19023192
> *did a search for you, heres what I found:
> 
> Business Suites of Columbia
> 9520 Berger Rd
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 381-2800
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/busines...tes-of-columbia
> 
> Star Hotels LLC
> 7226 Lee Deforest Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 953-6161
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/star-hotels-llc
> 
> StudioPlus Deluxe Studios Columbia
> 6620 Eli Whitney Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 312-1557
> http://www.studioplus.com/property/Studio-...el.html?Sissr=1
> 
> Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel
> 8890 Stanford Blvd
> Columbia, MD 21045
> (410) 872-2994
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/extende...-deluxe-hotel-5
> 
> hope this helps you guys out, best I can tell they are all within 5 miles of the show location
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT PHIL :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

WATS UP PATTY....COME ON NOV 20TH CANT WAIT TO SEE MY LOWRIDER FAMILY ALL TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## flaked85

YO PATTI THE DVD IS FUCKIN SICK HOMEGIRL. :h5:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 9 2010, 08:10 PM~19028460
> *Wassup Patti and the Fam, almost that time...  :cheesy:
> *


MAN I'M EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 9 2010, 10:17 PM~19029579
> *YO PATTI THE DVD IS FUCKIN SICK HOMEGIRL. :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANK YOU DANA I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD DIG IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 10 2010, 12:45 AM~19030910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Down to boogie  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19028920
> *WATS UP PATTY....COME ON NOV 20TH CANT WAIT TO SEE MY LOWRIDER FAMILY ALL TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN!
> *


CASPER :wave: looking forward to seeing you all out there too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 9 2010, 03:46 AM~19023192
> *did a search for you, heres what I found:
> 
> Business Suites of Columbia
> 9520 Berger Rd
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 381-2800
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/busines...tes-of-columbia
> 
> Star Hotels LLC
> 7226 Lee Deforest Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 953-6161
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/star-hotels-llc
> 
> StudioPlus Deluxe Studios Columbia
> 6620 Eli Whitney Dr
> Columbia, MD 21046
> (410) 312-1557
> http://www.studioplus.com/property/Studio-...el.html?Sissr=1
> 
> Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel
> 8890 Stanford Blvd
> Columbia, MD 21045
> (410) 872-2994
> http://columbia.patch.com/listings/extende...-deluxe-hotel-5
> 
> hope this helps you guys out, best I can tell they are all within 5 miles of the show location
> *


BUMP..and thank you Phil!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 9 2010, 05:28 PM~19027230
> *Im'a call these places tomorrow. thanks again caprice on dz for the info
> *


Hey let us know where you land so we can all get together that night :biggrin: 

We are going to have a blast to send this year out with!!!!!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :nicoderm:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 10 2010, 04:09 AM~19031851
> *Hey let us know where you land so we can all get together that night :biggrin:
> 
> We are going to have a blast to send this year out with!!!!!!!!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :nicoderm:
> *


+yeah let me know to and prices cause we still need to book rooms


----------



## The Scientist

Met Clipse last night and asked him throw up the V for all the VA Riders.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Nov 10 2010, 03:09 AM~19031851-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey let us know where you land so we can all get together that night :biggrin:
> 
> We are going to have a blast to send this year out with!!!!!!!!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Nov 10 2010, 06:31 AM~19032142
> *+yeah let me know to and prices cause we still need to book rooms
> *



word up will do, i'm gonna get on the horn here in a bit and see what works out the best


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 10 2010, 01:15 PM~19033525
> *word up will do, i'm gonna get on the horn here in a bit and see what works out the best
> *


cool


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 9 2010, 10:17 PM~19029579
> *YO PATTI THE DVD IS FUCKIN SICK HOMEGIRL. :h5:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 I can't wait to see it. I know Patti hooked it up proper.


----------



## MINT'Z

i cant wait to see it


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 10 2010, 06:36 PM~19035665
> *i cant wait to see it
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

So how this going down ms patti? are u coming up friday night or saturday? I'd love to kick it hotel parking lot style but I don't know if I can get off work before 2am friday night/saturday am.


----------



## REGAL81

:wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 10 2010, 05:09 PM~19035478
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I can't wait to see it. I know Patti hooked it up proper.
> *


this weekend we are going to :run: :ninja: :rimshot: :nicoderm:  :cheesy: :h5: 

in that order exactly


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 11 2010, 12:12 AM~19039312
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy crap that is cool right there  

you always find the best pics :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 10 2010, 11:58 PM~19039129
> *So how this going down ms patti? are u coming up friday night or saturday? I'd love to kick it hotel parking lot style but I don't know if I can get off work before 2am friday night/saturday am.
> *


I'll be leaving Hampton around 5am to be there Saturday morning then we are staying Saturday night so it's "Go Time" for us...you don't have to work Saturday night right? 

If not, we are :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A little late but better late than never  

We celebrated Mana's Jr's arrival....in the best way..I think every baby shower should be like this one..lol. 

BABY SHOWER TIME  

Hey Mark I sent the message right when I got there  









The fam :biggrin: 









The ladies


----------



## Patti Dukez

I'm always the one with cake on my face....lol









lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Turtle got jumped.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

the ride home


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Nov 10 2010, 10:31 AM~19032883
> *Met Clipse last night and asked him throw up the V for all the VA Riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

VA


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THE MOVEMENT IS OFFICIALLY UP ON 

WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TELL YOUR FRIENDS & FAMILY...HELL TELL YOUR ENEMIES TOO..LET'S GET THIS THING OUT THERE!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*TODAY IS VETERANS DAY...PLEASE TAKE SOME TIME TO STOP AND THANK OUR VETERANS FOR ALL THAT THEY HAVE DONE AND DO TO SUPPORT OUR COUNTRY...

WE NOT ONLY SUPPORT LOWRIDING WE SUPPORT YOU TOO AND WE THANK YOU!!!!

GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## jayrock1999

I want to thank all those who support what we do as Vet's and servicemen and servicewomen in every branch of the Military.......... Happy Veteran's Day


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 11 2010, 05:27 AM~19040974
> *holy crap that is cool right there
> 
> you always find the best pics :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PATTI YEA I SPEND ALOT OF TIME ON LIL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

I want to thank all you guys for the get well package... :biggrin: It was cool when I got home and sitting next to my computer there it was, a total surprise. 

Thanks again,

Jesse


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Nov 11 2010, 12:06 PM~19043132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake has this wagon for sale....$1200 w/o 13z, $1500 w/, flowmasters, 350 runs great....any takers give him a call @ 252 314 5954
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thank you:
back to every one else who's served honorably


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

HAPPY VETERANS DAY!!!!! THANKYOU FOREVERYTHING!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 11 2010, 07:38 AM~19040993
> *
> We celebrated Mana's Jr's arrival....in the best way..I think every baby shower should be like this one..lol.
> 
> 
> The fam :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrat's on the new arrival BIG BRUTHA' ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MOST LIKELY 90% SURE- THE PedaL ScraperZ family will be there.




whats the night before looking like any cruises or hang out spots

also whats going on after the event and the cruise- Me, the wife and kid are thinking about staying a day or two after the event for a mini vacation type deal.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 11 2010, 06:38 AM~19040993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats playa

now you need to think about a lowrider bike for the baby, hehe

hit me up i'll set you up in the right direction


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 11 2010, 07:29 AM~19040979
> *I'll be leaving Hampton around 5am to be there Saturday morning then we are staying Saturday night so it's "Go Time" for us...you don't have to work Saturday night right?
> 
> If not, we are  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds great, I do 5p-1a friday and don't gotta be back till 5p on sunday, lets dooooo itttttttt


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Nov 11 2010, 08:58 PM~19045500-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat's on the new arrival BIG BRUTHA' ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 09:10 PM~19045613
> *congrats playa
> 
> now you need to think about a lowrider bike for the baby, hehe
> 
> hit me up i'll set you up in the right direction
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Loved da pix! :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 08:07 PM~19045590
> *MOST LIKELY 90% SURE- THE PedaL ScraperZ family will be there.
> whats the night before looking like any cruises or hang out spots
> 
> also whats going on after the event and the cruise- Me, the wife and kid are thinking about staying a day or two after the event for a mini vacation type deal.
> *


We will be there Saturday morning and then I know there will be some cruising Saturday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You should stay it's beautiful up there and you roll into DC  

I really hope to see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Nov 12 2010, 08:01 AM~19049870
> *Loved da pix! :yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 12 2010, 04:37 AM~19049580
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sounds great, I do 5p-1a friday and don't gotta be back till 5p on sunday, lets dooooo itttttttt
> *


yessssssssssssss.....like it's never been done


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 12 2010, 09:13 AM~19049903
> *We will be there Saturday morning and then I know there will be some cruising Saturday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> You should stay it's beautiful up there and you roll into DC
> 
> I really hope to see you all there :biggrin:
> *



Is this all we need to know PATTI? 
Were bringing some cars and wanna make sure we don't miss out on anything
like cruising where the parking lot pimp'n is gonna be ( etc-etc )


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 12 2010, 01:19 PM~19051361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


:thumbsup:


HOMIE ... Your alwayz coming with the great pics & funny videos ... :yes:
Soooo
I figured I'd post 2 things up for you & the SERVIN'EM Crew that I jus seen ... 

His lyrics are the best :thumbsup:





Watch this one around the 50 second mark - Too close for me :yessad:
VAPwizp_Kj4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Nov 12 2010, 09:00 AM~19049867
> *Thanx  :biggrin:
> *


congrats brother :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 12 2010, 06:42 PM~19054532
> *:thumbsup:
> HOMIE ... Your alwayz coming with the great pics & funny videos ... :yes:
> Soooo
> I figured I'd post 2 things up for you & the SERVIN'EM Crew that I jus seen  ...
> 
> His lyrics are the best :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this one around the 50 second mark - Too close for me :yessad:
> VAPwizp_Kj4&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie I saw the video with the hopper the was a closed call


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 12 2010, 07:33 PM~19054457
> *Is this all we need to know PATTI?
> Were bringing some cars and wanna make sure we don't miss out on anything
> like cruising where the parking lot pimp'n is gonna be ( etc-etc )
> *


it's gonna be the best! Hey where are you staying...Mark said we can all still stay at that hotel we just have to talk to Mr. Jones...

I'm gonna call Mr. Jones today  

Hey here's my number 757-846-3745 hit me up this weekend sometime so we can get this thing figured out


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:h5:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 06:53 AM~19057669
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP EVERYONE ....EVEN THOUGH IM OUT OF GAME FOR A WHILE I MIGHT JUST ROLL OUT AND SPEND THE DAY AT THIS SHOW I HATE MISS ALL THE FUN...AND BESIDE I FEEL LIKE I HAVE SUPPORT MY LOCAL HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVEYONE


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 07:48 AM~19057663
> *it's gonna be the best! Hey where are you staying...Mark said we can all still stay at that hotel we just have to talk to Mr. Jones...
> 
> I'm gonna call Mr. Jones today
> 
> Hey here's my number 757-846-3745 hit me up this weekend sometime so we can get this thing figured out
> *


good deal thank patti one of us will call you


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 07:53 AM~19057669
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP FO DIS


----------



## MINT'Z

as of right now the forcast for Columbia MD is 
Sat
Nov 20


Mostly Sunny

54°
38°

10%


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Nov 13 2010, 12:34 AM~19056206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie I saw the video with the hopper the was a closed call
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 07:48 AM~19057663
> *it's gonna be the best! Hey where are you staying...Mark said we can all still stay at that hotel we just have to talk to Mr. Jones...
> 
> I'm gonna call Mr. Jones today
> 
> Hey here's my number 757-846-3745 hit me up this weekend sometime so we can get this thing figured out
> *


:yes:
I gave ya' a ring - jus get at me when you can :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## cripn8ez

THANX FOR COMING DOWN TO THE CLT AREA AND ALWAYS GOOD SEEING U AGAIN SIS STAY LOW...


----------



## block5

only 6 more days :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 07:53 AM~19057669
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's most everyone staying? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. 412

OK - were locked in & staying at the Courtyard Columbia - Marriott
8910 Stanford Blvd, Columbia, MD 21045 ... only Your trip is 4 minutes / 1.87 miles from the show address ... 
Can't wait to see yinz!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 14 2010, 06:18 PM~19066083
> *OK - were locked in & staying at the Courtyard Columbia - Marriott
> 8910 Stanford Blvd, Columbia, MD 21045 ... only Your trip is 4 minutes  /  1.87 miles from the show address ...
> Can't wait to see yinz!
> *


X412


----------



## klasick83

thanks for coming down to Charlotte it was good seen you and your girl Brandy
you two are some cool chicks...and the dvds is bad ass.


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## white link 93

thks Servin em for coming down to the last C.L.N i had a blast and the dvd was on point....Especially the footrace at the end :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

mo nin :run:


----------



## caprice on dz

gooooooooooddddddddd moooooorrrrrrnniiiiinnnnggggg, 
okay, now I'm off to sleep, gotta work this evening


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 12 2010, 12:19 PM~19051361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Nov 13 2010, 07:41 AM~19057745
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE ....EVEN THOUGH IM OUT OF GAME FOR A WHILE I MIGHT JUST ROLL OUT AND SPEND THE DAY AT THIS SHOW I HATE MISS ALL THE FUN...AND BESIDE I FEEL LIKE I HAVE SUPPORT MY LOCAL HOMIES CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVEYONE
> *


COME ON OUT... :biggrin: MAN NO MATTER WHAT YOU ARE FAMILY AND YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 13 2010, 09:16 PM~19061307
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> I gave ya' a ring - jus get at me when you can :thumbsup:
> *


I'll hit you up today :biggrin: Is that you the 412 number?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 14 2010, 07:53 AM~19063798
> *THANX FOR COMING DOWN TO THE CLT AREA AND ALWAYS GOOD SEEING U AGAIN SIS STAY LOW...
> *


ALWAYS...THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Nov 14 2010, 01:28 PM~19064925
> *only 6 more days :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell+2+da= yeah


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 14 2010, 05:18 PM~19066083
> *OK - were locked in & staying at the Courtyard Columbia - Marriott
> 8910 Stanford Blvd, Columbia, MD 21045 ... only Your trip is 4 minutes  /  1.87 miles from the show address ...
> Can't wait to see yinz!
> *


we will be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19067508
> *thanks for coming down to Charlotte it was good seen you and your girl Brandy
> you two are some cool chicks...and the dvds is bad ass.
> *


thank you it was a good time and it was cool talking with you  

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2010, 09:00 PM~19067521
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 15 2010, 06:05 AM~19070783
> *gooooooooooddddddddd moooooorrrrrrnniiiiinnnnggggg,
> okay, now I'm off to sleep, gotta work this evening
> *


GOOD MORNING SEE YOU SATURDAY :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the mini hopper :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*SERVIN'EM TOOK A TRIP DOWN TO KICK IT WITH THE CLN CREW FOR THEIR FINAL EVENT OF THE SEASON..IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND WELL WORTH THE TRIP AS ALWAYS :biggrin: 

WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

the CLN dance?


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

check out this fist pumpin action..lol



























GANGSTA


----------



## VA CHEVY

awesome pics Patti!!!!! :biggrin: Whatup Servin'em squad!!! :wave:


----------



## VA CHEVY

i see you in your prison stands patti!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

What Up Patti! :biggrin: I had to Gas Hop my Vert!! That's what its made for!! You know How we ~Majestics~ Do! :biggrin:  Hey good seeing u and Brandy! :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 15 2010, 12:39 PM~19072192
> *What Up Patti! :biggrin: I had to Gas Hop my Vert!! That's what its made for!! You know How we ~Majestics~ Do! :biggrin:   Hey good seeing u and Brandy! :cheesy:
> *


Joe I have to say you are one of the coolest people I know, it's always a blast hanging with you and damn if you didn't gas hop that thing all the way through the city!!!!!!! 

It was AWESOME :biggrin: 

Until the next time :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:48 AM~19071056
> *awesome pics Patti!!!!! :biggrin:  Whatup Servin'em squad!!! :wave:
> *


THANK YOU JAMZZZZZ!!!!!! 

It was a great time :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:52 AM~19071070
> *i see you in your prison stands patti!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahah....gangsta pose  

I must be getting old cause I almost couldn't come outta that stance...LOL


----------



## LA YESI G

Wuz up Patti!!!! Cant wait to see the dvd!!!! Wuz out of town but i see Some New Life members showed up!!! 
Much love Yesi!!!!


----------



## william lewis

thanks for comming out and thanks for the jose and kelly thing im sure they would like it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LA YESI G_@Nov 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19074021
> *Wuz up Patti!!!! Cant wait to see the dvd!!!! Wuz out of town but i see Some New Life members showed up!!!
> Much love Yesi!!!!
> *


Thank you!!! I think you will definitley like it  

See you soon :biggrin: 

SERVIN'EM + NEW LIFE= :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by william lewis_@Nov 15 2010, 08:23 PM~19076109
> *thanks for comming out and thanks for the jose and kelly thing im sure they would like it
> *


I'm sure they were there riding with us every time, thank you :angel:


----------



## GOOT

Great seeing the Servin'em crew at the cln event.Wish I could have made it out there earlier but I'm just glad I made it for "The Movement" viewing party and after cruise.Thanks for not hurting me with those karate chops Patti. :biggrin: 

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:29 AM~19080886
> *Great seeing the Servin'em crew at the cln event.Wish I could have made it out there earlier but I'm just glad I made it for "The Movement" viewing party and after cruise.Thanks for not hurting me with those karate chops Patti. :biggrin:
> 
> :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


Thank you for coming Goot man I wish we all lived closer!!! I couldn't injure your kickass filming arm...consider yourself an official part of the crew now :cheesy: :biggrin: 

We really did have a blast as always down there and seriously we will be back again soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERYONE COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT A GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest

saturday 58 and sunny


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19081605
> *Thank you for coming Goot man I wish we all lived closer!!! I couldn't injure your kickass filming arm...consider yourself an official part of the crew now :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> We really did have a blast as always down there and seriously we will be back again soon
> *


I know right....Too many miles between us sucks.  Ohhh shit I'm part of the crew now. :cheesy: :cheesy: Can I get a hat that says film crew? :biggrin: 

Glad to hear you gals had fun.Its always good to see you.


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 15 2010, 04:53 AM~19070852
> *thank you it was a good time and it was cool talking with you
> 
> :h5:
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 16 2010, 07:41 PM~19084934
> *ttt
> *


X412


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 16 2010, 02:18 PM~19082683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 16 2010, 06:41 PM~19084934
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 16 2010, 07:43 PM~19085512
> *X412
> *


SEE YOU SATURDAY :run: :ninja: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 16 2010, 01:26 PM~19082246
> *saturday 58 and sunny
> *


excellent


----------



## Classic Customs

:boink:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 06:46 AM~19090199
> *:boink:
> *


It is that day :biggrin: 

:rimshot:


----------



## VA CHEVY

GOOD MORNING PATTI CAKES! OUTKAST MORNING JAM 4 YA!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 17 2010, 08:19 AM~19090878
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI CAKES! OUTKAST MORNING JAM 4 YA!
> 
> 
> *


Jamz Gotz me Jammin..............


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 17 2010, 09:05 AM~19091167
> *Jamz Gotz me Jammin..............
> *


I DO THAT SOMETIMEZ!!!!! :biggrin: WHATUP HOMIE?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 17 2010, 09:14 AM~19091227
> *I DO THAT SOMETIMEZ!!!!! :biggrin: WHATUP HOMIE?
> *


Im good man, getting ready for this "BUILD" season  What's new witcha :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, RULOW


:wave: What it do!!


----------



## drunken86

just wanted to stop in and say wuts up patti :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 17 2010, 04:07 PM~19093477
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: baghdady, RULOW
> :wave:  What it do!!
> *


SAPPNIN DANNY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 17 2010, 10:19 AM~19090878
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI CAKES! OUTKAST MORNING JAM 4 YA!
> 
> 
> *


You do have some great Jamz there Jamz..lol. 

Dude....this weekend is gonna be off the chain :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Nov 17 2010, 05:46 PM~19094216
> *just wanted to stop in and say wuts up patti :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO PATTI THANX FOR COMING DOWN ALWAYS GOOD TO C U AND THE NEW DVD IS MOST DEF THE MOVEMENT CUZ IT MOVED ME LOL GREAT FOOTAGE AND I LIKE THE WAY U PUT THE CAMARA UNDER THE CAR TIGHT SHIT THERE SIS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MEMBER UR THE MAN HAHAHA....


----------



## VA CHEVY

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!




 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 18 2010, 06:59 AM~19099598
> *YO PATTI THANX FOR COMING DOWN ALWAYS GOOD TO C U AND THE NEW DVD IS MOST DEF THE MOVEMENT CUZ IT MOVED ME LOL GREAT FOOTAGE AND I LIKE THE WAY U PUT THE CAMARA UNDER THE CAR TIGHT SHIT THERE SIS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MEMBER UR THE MAN HAHAHA....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANK YOU SNOW....WE DA MANZ...LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 18 2010, 09:34 AM~19100009
> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

I WANNA HEAR YOU SING THAT NEXT TRIP...LOL.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

see alot of ya for the first time, in two days


----------



## milkbone

HEY PATTI DID YOU GET MY TEXT THE OTHER DAY???


----------



## MINT'Z

WHOS READY?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 18 2010, 02:13 PM~19101538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU SNOW....WE DA MANZ...LOL
> *



LOL OK I JUST WEAR THE BOXERS U WEAR THE WELL DONT REALY KNOW THAT ONE? HAHA  STAY LOW


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HEY PATTI SHOOT ME A CALL, GONNA BE WORKING ON THE CAR ALL THIS WEEKEND, MAYBE STOP BY AND GET SOME SHOTS


----------



## CUZICAN

*AY PATTI I HERE SERVIN'EM GOT SOMETHIN NEW COMIN FOR THE 2011*.........................................................................


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 18 2010, 11:38 PM~19106081
> *AY PATTI I HERE SERVIN'EM GOT SOMETHIN NEW COMIN FOR THE 2011.........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Venom62

See everyone on Saturday. Drive safe!!!!


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Nov 19 2010, 12:08 AM~19106326
> *See everyone on Saturday.  Drive safe!!!!
> *


x2 :h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

Got my chit packed up and ready for Saturday, I think I'll was the beast after work tonight so I can get in a few hours of sleep Saturday morning. See you all there.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 18 2010, 01:51 PM~19101877
> *see alot of ya for the first time, in two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!

Hey which hotel did you pick? It looks good that we are all staying in the same area I see Mintz and everyone right up the street :biggrin: 

HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 18 2010, 05:22 PM~19103456
> *HEY PATTI DID YOU GET MY TEXT THE OTHER DAY???
> *


I did :biggrin: I sent you one back but for some reason it looks like my texts aren't going thru..I think I just don't hit the send button..I can make a dvd but can't work a damn phone..lol :happysad: 

I think we will be half way to Atlanta that night...I'm going to see when we are pulling out and we may come buy on the way out :biggrin: 

I really appreciate the invite :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 18 2010, 05:37 PM~19103560
> *LOL OK I JUST WEAR THE BOXERS U WEAR THE WELL DONT REALY KNOW THAT ONE? HAHA  STAY LOW
> *


SPIDER MAN UNDIES  OR MC HAMMER PANTS... DEPENDING ON HOW I FEEL THAT DAY  

AND IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO STAY  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 18 2010, 05:34 PM~19103531
> *WHOS READY?
> *


RIGHT HERE.... I AM :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WE ARE GOING TO ROCK THIS THING OUT...I'VE BEEN LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ALL WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2010, 06:16 PM~19103850
> *HEY PATTI SHOOT ME A CALL, GONNA BE WORKING ON THE CAR ALL THIS WEEKEND, MAYBE STOP BY AND GET SOME SHOTS
> *


I'LL BE AT BATTLE OF THE HYDROS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: 

COME ON WITH US


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 18 2010, 10:38 PM~19106081
> *AY PATTI I HERE SERVIN'EM GOT SOMETHIN NEW COMIN FOR THE 2011.........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I JUST ACTUALLY BROKE MY FACE FROM SMILING SO HARD....LOL!!!!!!!

THAT IS SO FREAKING COOL AND I'D LOVE TO MAKE THAT A REALITY ONE DAY...THE FUTURE IS ALWAYS EXCITING AND OPEN TO ALL POSSIBILITES!!!!!

THAT IS A GREAT START TO AN ALREADY KICKASS FRIDAY MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Nov 18 2010, 11:08 PM~19106326
> *See everyone on Saturday.  Drive safe!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2010, 06:48 AM~19108688
> *RIGHT HERE.... I AM :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WE ARE GOING TO ROCK THIS THING OUT...I'VE BEEN LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ALL WEEK :biggrin:
> *


you know it  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 19 2010, 04:50 AM~19108570
> *Got my chit packed up and ready for Saturday, I think I'll was the beast after work tonight so I can get in a few hours of sleep Saturday morning. See you all there.
> *


The cop car has been packed since last weekend...been riding around looking like I'm about to pop a wheelie...lol

Get some good rest because come Saturday......it's on


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Nov 19 2010, 12:16 AM~19107216
> *x2  :h5:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z

The Morning Crew


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2010, 06:55 AM~19108699
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z
> 
> The Morning Crew
> *


always :biggrin: get my layitlow om real quick before i gotta go to work


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2010, 03:51 AM~19108691
> *I JUST ACTUALLY BROKE MY FACE FROM SMILING SO HARD....LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> THAT IS SO FREAKING COOL AND I'D LOVE TO MAKE THAT A REALITY ONE DAY...THE FUTURE IS ALWAYS EXCITING AND OPEN TO ALL POSSIBILITES!!!!!
> 
> THAT IS A GREAT START TO AN ALREADY KICKASS FRIDAY MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Let's make it happen Patti Cakez. Hell I think we have enough people that take still shots at most of the shows you go to we can fill a mag. Even a small one. Im in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

lets go!


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Nov 19 2010, 05:31 AM~19108837
> *lets go!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2010, 03:51 AM~19108691
> *I JUST ACTUALLY BROKE MY FACE FROM SMILING SO HARD....LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> THAT IS SO FREAKING COOL AND I'D LOVE TO MAKE THAT A REALITY ONE DAY...THE FUTURE IS ALWAYS EXCITING AND OPEN TO ALL POSSIBILITES!!!!!
> 
> THAT IS A GREAT START TO AN ALREADY KICKASS FRIDAY MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha u silly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

Whatup patti im ready for tomorrow!!!!!!!! so ready ive been dancing like this all morning! lol Whatup servin'em squad!!!!!!!!

2N3bZjJeWV4&feature


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 19 2010, 09:16 AM~19109139
> *Whatup patti im ready for tomorrow!!!!!!!! so ready ive been dancing like this all morning! lol Whatup servin'em squad!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2N3bZjJeWV4&feature
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOL... boogie down


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Nov 19 2010, 07:31 AM~19108837
> *lets go!
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GREAT FRIDAY :biggrin: 







Look I had a relaxing morning I woke up had some yummy chocolate cake for breakfast, read up on some layitlow, while listening to some Maxwell then headed off to work....gotta do it sometimes


----------



## Patti Dukez

I found a smiley made just for Mana---> LOL!!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 13 2010, 04:53 AM~19057669
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So I've seen this 1000 times and counting, but im the kinda guy you gotta spell things out. WHAT TIME CAN I SHOW UP :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 19 2010, 02:25 PM~19111193
> *So I've seen this 1000 times and counting, but im the kinda guy you gotta spell things out. WHAT TIME CAN I SHOW UP  :0
> *


Hey you are CUZICAN THE OFFICIAL SERVIN'EM HYPE MAN!!! meaning you can show up whenver you want :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We are leaving town around 4 to 5am so we will be there around 8ish to 9 :biggrin: Come on whenever you are ready


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, VA CHEVY

You know what time it'll be when we get back....

THE MOUNT TRASHMORE CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! (maybe..LOL  )

Dude, I feel like it's gonna be TTT for me this time with no stops... hno: 

I have the power


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 19 2010, 06:47 AM~19108686
> *SPIDER MAN UNDIES  OR MC HAMMER PANTS... DEPENDING ON HOW I FEEL THAT DAY
> 
> AND IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO STAY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 HAHA I HAVE DORA DORA BOXER LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 19 2010, 03:44 PM~19111722
> *:0 HAHA I HAVE DORA DORA BOXER LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Sappinin


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Nov 19 2010, 06:51 PM~19112648
> *Sappinin
> *


wassup big money :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the eagle has landed, we in columbia md, less than a mile from the event for tomorrow


----------



## flaked85

I HAD TO DO IT.LOL WAIT TILL 50 COMES OUT THE CLOSET.HIRLARIOUS.


----------



## MB671

hell ya D' i needed that... see ya in the am :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 19 2010, 01:25 PM~19111193
> *So I've seen this 1000 times and counting, but im the kinda guy you gotta spell things out. WHAT TIME CAN I SHOW UP  :0
> *


wassup cuzi, meet me there at SEVEN THIRDY :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

bout to leave .... :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 16 2010, 03:18 PM~19082683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this thing seriously creeps me the fuck out :run:


----------



## caprice on dz

about to hit the store for some sodas and ice, then the carwash, see all in a bit


----------



## CUZICAN

Man im draggin ass to much work! Time for a shower a 5 hour energy drink and hit the road


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I had fun good meeting everyone and cathing up with others, had a great time. 
Tons a pics to come later on tonight
Right now we gotta eat.

Fahk People's Choice though, lol


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 05:25 PM~19118730
> *I had fun good meeting everyone and cathing up with others, had a great time.
> Tons a pics to come later on tonight
> Right now we gotta eat.
> 
> Fahk People's Choice though, lol
> *


CAN'T WAIT :cheesy: :cheesy: 

SUCKS THAT I MISSED IT :angry: BEEN A ROUGH YEAR


----------



## block5

all these are pics taken by my 5 year old future photographer


----------



## block5

just a few more


----------



## flaked85

HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS TODAY IN COLUMBIA.GREAT TURNOUT MARK.IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERYBODY.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Great Time @ Batlle of the hydroz today!! met alot of cool peoples up there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4




----------



## 1SICK8T4




----------



## CUZICAN

Had a blast in columbia , Now in carolina, back to Maryland tomorrow night lovin life!! WHY?

CUZ I CAN...............THAT'S WHY


----------



## Patti Dukez

*Man it was awesome to wake up to these pictures :biggrin: They all look so great...I can't even express how proud I am to be a part of this...I may make dvd's but the true people that make them great are all of our riders out here on the East Coast...

People came out in the cold to support and truthfully it was amazing...my face is still sore from smiling all day!!!!..LOL

TTT EAST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez

A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO MARK AND HIS FAMILY WITH ISLANDERS C.C. FOR HOSTING ONE OF THE BEST EVENTS ON THE EAST COAST THAT I HAVE BEEN TO...EVEN RIGHT BEFORE THANKSGIVING THE SUPPORT WAS OFF THE HOOK WITH RIDES, BIKES, MODEL CARS COMING FROM ALL OVER TO SUPPORT..IT WAS AMAZING...

MARK YOU DID THE DAMN THING OUT THERE AND SERIOUSLY YOU HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE YOUR BACK WE ALL ARE TOGETHER IN THIS AND YESTERDAY IT SHOWED :biggrin: 

NOW FOR SOME MORE KICKASS PICS  

Phil thank you for my hopper!!!!!!! I have it up in the office this morning right next to my computer it is so freaking cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I tagg'em :biggrin: 



























Early morning pics  









lefthandman pulling in


----------



## Patti Dukez

PEDALSCRAPERZ CAME OUT :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

STREET NATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO MINTZ, CURBSIDE IMAGERY AND THE WHOLE PITTSBURGH CREW FOR COMING OUT :biggrin: 





































of course Dana had to come along and sock'em up...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 





































:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Dana was out shankin like ususal


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG I ROLLING IN  









Mark and the Fire Dept.... gettin the thumbs up Mark had everything covered


----------



## Patti Dukez

T-REXX came out...and was funny as shit!!!...I think every show should have a comedian :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

T-REXX has a show in Vegas at the Palms every weekend...next super show I say we hit it up  




















ROLANDO WITH INDIVIDUALS CAME OUT THE GATE SWINGIN :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Thank you to JAMZ with Street Dreamz for taking the awesome hop pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Check out the kickass spot for the camera!!! Mark made it so we could get the great shot :biggrin: (thank you Mark!)...Servin'em will strap a camera to anything and everything..it's how we roll


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST KLOWNIN CAME IN AND PUT IT ON THE STICK :biggrin: 





































GOODTIMES SWANGIN FROM INSIDE THE CAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DANA BROUGHT HIS LUCKY GARAGE DOOR OPENER  










BUT THAT SHIT DIDN'T WORK THIS TIME...HE FINALLY BROKE GOLDIE  









SO I SOCKED HIM UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 



















me and my girls  









some sweet awards :biggrin: 



























*THANK YOU AGAIN FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT...THIS MADE FOR SOME GREAT MEMORIES BEFORE WE COME BACK IN FOR THE HOLIDAYS..NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR EVERYONE AND WE WILL SEE YOU ALL AGAIN REALLY SOON!!!!!!

SERVIN'EMS NEXT STOP----> ATLANTA STREET MENTALITY'S TOYS FOR TOTS DECEMBER 5TH :biggrin:*


----------



## milkbone

NICE PICS PATTI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 21 2010, 10:27 AM~19123460
> *NICE PICS PATTI  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 21 2010, 10:33 AM~19123477
> *
> *


wish you guys could have made it out...hopefully next time :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PLEASE KEEP THE PICS COMING..IF YOU GOTTEM POST'EM UP!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE CURBSIDE'S PHOTOS...I BET HE GOT THE BIG THREE WHEEL PARTY AT THE END :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Luv da pix, wish I could of been there. Next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

next year i will b there n put it on the stick my baby was born friday thats y i couldnt make it nyce pics of the hop


----------



## sl33py_89

THE MOVEMENT DVD HAS NOT STOP ROLLIN IN MY DVD PLAYER....MY SONS LOVES DA DVD SO MUCH HE CANNOT STOP WATCHIN....HES WATCHIN IT AS OF RIGHT NOW AGAIN....GOOD JOB MS PATTI....N C U NEXT TIME!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 08:44 AM~19123513
> *wish you guys could have made it out...hopefully next time :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT MS,DUKEZ  NICE PICS TOO...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 08:50 AM~19123525
> *PLEASE KEEP THE PICS COMING..IF YOU GOTTEM POST'EM UP!!!!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE CURBSIDE'S PHOTOS...I BET HE GOT THE BIG THREE WHEEL PARTY AT THE END :biggrin:
> *


 x2


----------



## mr.casper

all lowrider bike clubs are putting work n gonna keep puttin work cuz the best is yet to come n lowrider aint gonna die unless u let it die!

wana thanks AZTEC SOULZ HUSTLERZ DREAMZ PEDAL SCRAPERS AND OF COURSE STREET NATIONS


----------



## rivman

Nice coverage


----------



## Tech1




----------



## Tech1




----------



## Tech1




----------



## Tech1




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 21 2010, 09:49 AM~19123782
> *all lowrider bike clubs are putting work n gonna keep puttin work cuz the best is yet to come n lowrider aint gonna die unless u let it die!
> 
> wana thanks AZTEC SOULZ HUSTLERZ DREAMZ PEDAL SCRAPERS AND OF COURSE STREET NATIONS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: east coast


----------



## aztecsoulz

nice pics ms.dukez


----------



## KNDYLAC

Great turn out yesterday, nice pics patti :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Tech1_@Nov 21 2010, 12:59 PM~19123837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DID HE HAVE A LONG ASS ASH HANGIN ON THE CIGARETTE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 09:43 AM~19123510
> *THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


YEP NICE JOB PATTY AND CREW, WE FROM PHILLY ENJOYED OUR SELFS AND HAD FUN MEETING EVERYBODY, SEE YOU ON THE 5TH OF DECEMBER.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 21 2010, 10:34 AM~19123319
> *THANK YOU TO MINTZ, CURBSIDE IMAGERY AND THE WHOLE PITTSBURGH CREW FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course Dana had to come along and sock'em up...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAD A BLAST THANK YOU FOR HAVING US  :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

1st morning's sight ...


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Patti Dukes and Servin em, good seeing y'all yesterday. It was a great day and I got a bomb ass DVD.  Now it's time to brace myself for this cold season.


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Oh yea, wens the soundtrack comin out for The Movement, the music was on hit. Y'all gotta hook me up wit a song list!


----------



## 83lowlac

nice pics and nice weather and turnout, had a good time there and some fun later on with Just Klownin, thanks for the hookup see ya next year :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo great time had a blast: to everyone i met, ya all cool and down as a mofo. can't wait to do it again, next time the van with the trailer will be good to go, so ya can see all the bikes in person.

Great pics like always, mine are coming soon


yo Patti, you was right about d.c.- driving round there the chit's nuts, we parked and huffed it. are legs are jello now.


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Nov 21 2010, 10:31 PM~19127746
> *Oh yea, wens the soundtrack comin out for The Movement, the music was on hit.  Y'all gotta hook me up wit a song list!
> *


X2.. PATTI if u waz sellin cds...ull b sellin em quick!!


----------



## sl33py_89

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Nov 21 2010, 10:56 PM~19127968
> *nice pics and nice weather and turnout, had a good time there and some fun later on with Just Klownin, thanks for the hookup see ya next year  :h5:
> *


wen u messin wit da just klownin homies....its alwayz good time!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I put every picture of the show i had in a slide show woulda took me 3 hours to download them all. if anyone wants any of there ride or bike, let me know what time the pic pops up in the video and i'll send a copy of the picture to you. 


I tried to get every vehicle/bike/trike in the event, if I missed one my bad, your either a hiding ninja or you came late and i didn't get a shot.




ENJOY


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 22 2010, 12:30 AM~19128853
> *wen u messin wit da just klownin homies....its alwayz good time!!
> *


That it was, thanks to all that made that happen :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

And the hop


----------



## caprice on dz

had a blast, and the night cruise through DC with the JK and Chosen Few crews was off the chain. I need to get my ass out there with them again, those guys are crazy, but in a good way. I tried to take some vid of the cruise, but those damn streets, every bump the camera would roll over on my dashboard.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Nov 21 2010, 11:16 AM~19123623
> *next year i will b there n put it on the stick my baby was born friday thats y i couldnt make it nyce pics of the hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 21 2010, 11:56 AM~19123824
> *Nice coverage
> *


Appreciate it...hopefully we will see the Indian out there next year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 21 2010, 12:27 PM~19123976
> *nice pics ms.dukez
> *


It was great seeing you all out there :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Nov 21 2010, 01:28 PM~19124377
> *Great turn out yesterday, nice pics patti :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that 3 wheel jump off was the shit!...I'm already looking forward to next time  

(your sig still makes me--> :biggrin: )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 21 2010, 07:50 PM~19126965
> *1st morning's sight ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE, MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!!!!!!!

DUDE I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR PICS....POST THEM NOW  

JUST PLAYING :biggrin:  BUT FOR REAL...I WANNA SEE'EM :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 21 2010, 10:39 PM~19128368
> *yo great time had a blast: to everyone i met, ya all cool and down as a mofo. can't wait to do it again, next time the van with the trailer will be good to go, so ya can see all the bikes in person.
> 
> Great pics like always, mine are coming soon
> yo Patti, you was right about d.c.- driving round there the chit's nuts, we parked and huffed it. are legs are jello now.
> *


lol...yeah it's a great place to be but it will wear you out!!! 

I look foward to kicking it again...we are making plans to come up that way this year and meet up with Mintz and the boys in or near their town so we can all do some filming...I wanna get that bike hopping :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 21 2010, 06:31 PM~19126291
> *HAD A BLAST THANK YOU FOR HAVING US    :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR COMING...MAN YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 21 2010, 07:27 PM~19126782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've been saying "YEEEEAAAAAHHHH" in my office all morning!!!!..LOL it was tough to miss this but I knew that you all and Just Klownin together would rip it up!! 

Next time...and we will be up your way soon so get ready :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Nov 21 2010, 09:29 PM~19127730
> *Patti Dukes and Servin em, good seeing y'all yesterday.  It was a great day and I got a bomb ass DVD.  Now it's time to brace myself for this cold season.
> *


thank you!!! we had a blast and seeing all the lowrider love and support before winter really got us all motivated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: can't wait for 2011


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Nov 21 2010, 03:35 PM~19125153
> *YEP NICE JOB PATTY AND CREW, WE FROM PHILLY ENJOYED OUR SELFS AND HAD FUN MEETING EVERYBODY, SEE YOU ON THE 5TH OF DECEMBER.......... :thumbsup:
> *


STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS!!!!!!!!!

LET'S DO IT!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN!!!!!!

I'm going to find out from Chris where he has us so that we can all stay together...that would be super cool


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 22 2010, 05:04 AM~19130750
> *had a blast, and the night cruise through DC with the JK and Chosen Few crews was off the chain. I need to get my ass out there with them again, those guys are crazy, but in a good way. I tried to take some vid of the cruise, but those damn streets, every bump the camera would roll over on my dashboard.
> *


LOL...we need to get you some velcro or something up there Phil...I woke up and checked out my hopper...still sitting back bumper  freaking love it :biggrin: 

Your signature got a big :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: this morning too


----------



## 83lowlac

just watched The Movement last night, great video :thumbsup: can't wait to see the next one with the 3 wheel party :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## mr.casper

wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 11:34 AM~19131465
> *wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy Bday bro :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 10:34 AM~19131465
> *wana wish a happy birthday to mark from islanders cc one of my best friends almost to mi like a older brother...hope u have a great one bro...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT PICTURE CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

Happy Bday Mark!!!!!!!!

It was good seeing everyone this weekend!!!


----------



## Venom62

:biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

happy bday mark, great show homie


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK.


----------



## CUZICAN

What up Mark Happy Birthday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 06:23 AM~19130864
> *lol...yeah it's a great place to be but it will wear you out!!!
> 
> I look foward to kicking it again...we are making plans to come up that way this year and meet up with Mintz and the boys in or near their town so we can all do some filming...I wanna get that bike hopping :biggrin:
> *


word hit me up, i'm ready when ever you are, i got some surprises for ya also :0  


and happy birfday mark :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

happy birthday homie


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

happy birthday bro had a great time @ the show even though my car didn't :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up rulow ur car got off nice


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 08:59 AM~19131662
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GREAT PICTURE CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks patty was a quick one! :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

happy birthday mark :biggrin: patti that dvd is great keep doing the damn thing by the way my wife loves the shirt thank u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Great show, Happy birthday homie!!!


----------



## sl33py_89

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE, ur a cool ass dude n a down ass friend... u will alwayz b part of the STREET NATIONS FAMILY..HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN MARK!!


----------



## mr.casper

thanks to pedal scraperz for some bad ass pics!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 22 2010, 09:44 PM~19136875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PedaL ScraperZ newest member :0 :biggrin: 


(I beat you to it Casper)


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:59 PM~19137091
> *PedaL ScraperZ newest member :0  :biggrin:
> (I beat you to it Casper)
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 07:59 PM~19137091
> *PedaL ScraperZ newest member :0  :biggrin:
> (I beat you to it Casper)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 11:01 PM~19137108
> *:roflmao:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mr. CASPER ... :wave:

One of my proudest shot's :yes: 
Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 22 2010, 08:04 PM~19137148
> *Mr. CASPER ... :wave:
> 
> One of my proudest shot's :yes:
> Thank you for the opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no problem man this shot means alot to me..

love it thank u...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 11:07 PM~19137187
> *no problem man this shoots means alot to me..
> 
> love it thank u...
> *




email me personally in my signature & I'll shoot it to you untagged 
so you & the fam have & can blow up nice & right.

I got another one or two ... so keep your eye out


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 05:47 AM~19130907
> *STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LET'S DO IT!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to find out from Chris where he has us so that we can all stay together...that would be super cool
> *


im already on patti lol gotcha locked in :biggrin: 
red roof inn atlanta 
2200 corporate plaza
smyrna, ga 30080
1-800-733-7663


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 22 2010, 08:14 PM~19137265
> *email me personally in my signature & I'll shoot it to you untagged
> so you & the fam have & can blow up nice & right.
> 
> I got another one or two ... so keep your eye out
> *


o man thanks been on n off on here waiting for u to start posting pics cuz i know u have some of the greatest realest shots ever! 
keep it up!


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 05:15 AM~19130845
> *It was great seeing you all out there :biggrin:
> *



hey patti you have any clips of "the movement" :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 10:15 PM~19137285
> *o man thanks been on n off on here waiting for u to start posting pics cuz i know u have some of the greatest realest shots ever!
> keep it up!
> *


I can't wait to see how he changes the effects with chucky, lol :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 08:25 PM~19137405
> *I can't wait to see how he changes the effects with chucky, lol :wow:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: he work looks very nice!


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 22 2010, 08:15 PM~19137285
> *o man thanks been on n off on here waiting for u to start posting pics cuz i know u have some of the greatest realest shots ever! keep it up!
> *


X2


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 07:19 AM~19130854
> *MORE, MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DUDE I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR PICS....POST THEM NOW
> 
> JUST PLAYING :biggrin:   BUT FOR REAL...I WANNA SEE'EM :biggrin:
> *



OK I'm gonna post a couple :biggrin: 
But I got something going on with my back & it's not allowing me to function ...

stay tuned & I'm sorry for the wait. Hopefully it'll be worth it ( in your opinions )


----------



## MINT'Z

quit crying old man and give everyone more pics like they want


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 23 2010, 05:45 AM~19140720
> *quit crying old man and give everyone more pics like they want
> *


LOL...you guys are crucial and it's hilarious...the pics look great..man you guys came in so strong you weren't joking when you said you were bringing cars down :cheesy: :biggrin: 

I apologize that we couldn't stay, we had planned on it but I guess things just happen...it really meant a lot to see you come out and I knew Just Klownin wouldn't let you down in the riding department...

They are the experts there  The 3 wheel party was insane...MINT'Z gass hopping :cheesy: ..I'll have some footage up later this week...it was awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I like this one the best :biggrin: This is how it all gets started right there...we will be filming generations of lowriders I can see it now  

loving the pics!!!!!! You are really great at what you do and I'm serious about that, hope your back feels better soon...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 22 2010, 10:17 PM~19137320
> *hey patti you have any clips of "the movement" :biggrin:
> *


I'll have some up this week along with some of the footage from Battle of the Hydros and the CLN cruise... :biggrin: 

Sent you an email too :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Nov 22 2010, 06:53 PM~19135324
> *happy birthday mark  :biggrin:  patti that dvd is great keep doing the damn thing by the way my wife loves the shirt thank u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you joe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 06:03 PM~19134913
> *word hit me up, i'm ready when ever you are, i got some surprises for ya also  :0
> and happy birfday mark :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@Nov 22 2010, 09:26 PM~19136644
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE, ur a cool ass dude n a down ass friend... u will alwayz b part of the STREET NATIONS FAMILY..HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN MARK!!
> *


couldn't be said better


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 05:47 AM~19130907
> *STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LET'S DO IT!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to find out from Chris where he has us so that we can all stay together...that would be super cool
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

the link for the new dvd didnt work? looking to order one. where can i paypal the money for it?


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## MB671

*WOW! *there is so many of you to thank, i appreciate all of you and your families for coming out to support the movement @ battle of the hydro's. Being a solo islanders club member here in the eastcoast, its a proven fact that with the support of family and great friends like yourselves this is possible. So to all that were there at lincoln tech, its because of you this event was a great day. Its because of you lowriding in the dmv will continue to grow and the lifestyle will live on for the next and future generations to come. So for those of you that were not able to make it, we hope to see you at battle of the hydro's part 2. 

Here's to The Movement...mb 

PATTI WE LOVE YOU, Thank You for allowing us to be part of your passion. You will always be considered Family... 
ISLANDERS FOR LIFE


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 23 2010, 11:15 AM~19141769
> *WOW! there is so many of you to thank, i appreciate all of you and your families for coming out to support the movement @ battle of the hydro's. Being a solo islanders club member here in the eastcoast, its a proven fact that with the support of family and great friends like yourselves this is possible. So to all that were there at lincoln tech, its because of you this event was a great day. Its because of you lowriding in the dmv will continue to grow and the lifestyle will live on for the next and future generations to come. So for those of you that were not able to make it, we hope to see you at battle of the hydro's part 2.
> 
> Here's to The Movement...mb
> 
> PATTI WE LOVE YOU, Thank You for allowing us to be part of your passion. You will always be considered Family...
> ISLANDERS FOR LIFE
> *


much love and respect to you mark  , you did a great job bro :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 23 2010, 07:30 AM~19140890
> *the link for the new dvd didnt work? looking to order one. where can i paypal the money for it?
> *


Sure just send it to [email protected] through paypal and I'll ship it out this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 23 2010, 08:05 AM~19140978
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 23 2010, 11:15 AM~19141769
> *WOW! there is so many of you to thank, i appreciate all of you and your families for coming out to support the movement @ battle of the hydro's. Being a solo islanders club member here in the eastcoast, its a proven fact that with the support of family and great friends like yourselves this is possible. So to all that were there at lincoln tech, its because of you this event was a great day. Its because of you lowriding in the dmv will continue to grow and the lifestyle will live on for the next and future generations to come. So for those of you that were not able to make it, we hope to see you at battle of the hydro's part 2.
> 
> Here's to The Movement...mb
> 
> PATTI WE LOVE YOU, Thank You for allowing us to be part of your passion. You will always be considered Family...
> ISLANDERS FOR LIFE
> *


Man, you're gonna make me cry :happysad: :biggrin: Thank you more  I have to say headed up there it was the best feeling...we just knew it was going to be a great day and you all really had it together out there it was just wonderful...you thought of everything!!

You will always have my support Mark I am honored to be a part of your family :biggrin: 

...till the wheels fall off  we are like this-> :h5: for life!


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 23 2010, 11:59 AM~19143075
> *Man, you're gonna make me cry :happysad:  :biggrin: Thank you more  I have to say headed up there it was the best feeling...we just knew it was going to be a great day and you all really had it together out there it was just wonderful...you thought of everything!!
> 
> You will always have my support Mark I am honored to be a part of your family :biggrin:
> 
> ...till the wheels fall off  we are like this-> :h5: for life!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 1SICK8T4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

im not gonna respond to everytones post im just gonna say "FO SHIZZLE"


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 23 2010, 11:15 AM~19141769
> *WOW! there is so many of you to thank, i appreciate all of you and your families for coming out to support the movement @ battle of the hydro's. Being a solo islanders club member here in the eastcoast, its a proven fact that with the support of family and great friends like yourselves this is possible. So to all that were there at lincoln tech, its because of you this event was a great day. Its because of you lowriding in the dmv will continue to grow and the lifestyle will live on for the next and future generations to come. So for those of you that were not able to make it, we hope to see you at battle of the hydro's part 2.
> 
> Here's to The Movement...mb
> 
> PATTI WE LOVE YOU, Thank You for allowing us to be part of your passion. You will always be considered Family...
> ISLANDERS FOR LIFE
> *


Thanks again for the invite and having us.

The hospitality was great.


Hit me up bro, when your ready to discuss the bike/trike categorys for 
the battle of hydros 2.0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 23 2010, 05:44 PM~19145040
> *im not gonna respond to everytones post im just gonna say "FO SHIZZLE"
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 23 2010, 07:06 PM~19145211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol NICE!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 23 2010, 09:18 PM~19146181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO GANGSTER !!!!!!!!! i envy you


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 23 2010, 11:52 AM~19143008
> *Sure just send it to [email protected] through paypal and I'll ship it out this afternoon :biggrin:
> *



ok sent


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 23 2010, 10:01 PM~19146529
> *ok sent
> *


you wont be disapointed


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 23 2010, 09:18 PM~19146181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a great time ! :run: That curbside kid takes some nice pics don't he :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Nov 23 2010, 10:41 PM~19147672
> *What a great time !  :run:  That curbside kid takes some nice pics don't he  :biggrin:
> *


had a blast, deffinatly can't wait to do it again


----------



## caprice on dz

here's what pics I got
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...3&id=1198661935

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...5&id=1198661935


----------



## Patti Dukez

those pictures are excellent!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving and I have a lot to be thankful for...I wake up every morning with a smile on my face and it's all because of this life I live...

It's easy to get caught up in the moment and forget that there are people less fortunate than us..

Yesterday I was standing in line to get some final things when I looked around me I could see other carts behind me with some of the saddest of meak groceries in them..they were little old ladies and people who lost their jobs due to the recession...

I then looked up at the counter and saw that Food Lion had bags of groceries already prepared for the people who can afford to help...I bought two of them and told the guy to pick the people that he sees need them the most...

That cashier was so happy...he said that he has seen some serious hurt and hardship come through his line..anything little thing helps  

Now, that's not a story about what I did but if you have it to give even if it's two $5-$10 dollar bags of groceries for a family that has fallen on hard times then we can show the world that even pavement pounding true riders have the biggest hearts  

THIS YEAR LET'S REMEMBER THAT OUR COUNTRY IS STILL SUFFERING FROM THE LOSS OF JOBS AND SMALL BUSINESSES GOING UNDER...

IT'S EASY TO PICK UP A TOY FOR A TOY DRIVE BUT WHILE YOUR AT IT PICK UP A CAN OR MORE OF FOOD...IT'S NO FUN PLAYING WITH TOYS WHILE YOUR HUNGRY...

GIVE THANKS EVERY DAY FOR EVERYTHING THAT GOD HAS GIVEN US..YESTERDAY HE GAVE ME THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK AND FOR THAT I AM MOST THANKFUL :biggrin: 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 23 2010, 09:01 PM~19146529
> *ok sent
> *


Thank you! I got it and it ships out this morning :biggrin:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2010, 02:09 AM~19150581
> *Tomorrow is Thanksgiving and I have a lot to be thankful for...I wake up every morning with a smile on my face and it's all because of this life I live...
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in the moment and forget that there are people less fortunate than us..
> 
> Yesterday I was standing in line to get some final things when I looked around me I could see other carts behind me with some of the saddest of meak groceries in them..they were little old ladies and people who lost their jobs due to the recession...
> 
> I then looked up at the counter and saw that Food Lion had bags of groceries already prepared for the people who can afford to help...I bought two of them and told the guy to pick the people that he sees need them the most...
> 
> That cashier was so happy...he said that he has seen some serious hurt and hardship come through his line..anything little thing helps
> 
> Now, that's not a story about what I did but if you have it to give even if it's two $5-$10 dollar bags of groceries for a family that has fallen on hard times then we can show the world that even pavement pounding true riders have the biggest hearts
> 
> THIS YEAR LET'S REMEMBER THAT OUR COUNTRY IS STILL SUFFERING FROM THE LOSS OF JOBS AND SMALL BUSINESSES GOING UNDER...
> 
> IT'S EASY TO PICK UP A TOY FOR A TOY DRIVE BUT WHILE YOUR AT IT PICK UP A CAN OR MORE OF FOOD...IT'S NO FUN PLAYING WITH TOYS WHILE YOUR HUNGRY...
> 
> GIVE THANKS EVERY DAY FOR EVERYTHING THAT GOD HAS GIVEN US..YESTERDAY HE GAVE ME THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK AND FOR THAT I AM MOST THANKFUL :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: GLAD TO SEE THERE ARE STILL GOOD PEIOLE OUT HERE


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2010, 05:09 AM~19150581
> *Tomorrow is Thanksgiving and I have a lot to be thankful for...I wake up every morning with a smile on my face and it's all because of this life I live...
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in the moment and forget that there are people less fortunate than us..
> 
> Yesterday I was standing in line to get some final things when I looked around me I could see other carts behind me with some of the saddest of meak groceries in them..they were little old ladies and people who lost their jobs due to the recession...
> 
> I then looked up at the counter and saw that Food Lion had bags of groceries already prepared for the people who can afford to help...I bought two of them and told the guy to pick the people that he sees need them the most...
> 
> That cashier was so happy...he said that he has seen some serious hurt and hardship come through his line..anything little thing helps
> 
> Now, that's not a story about what I did but if you have it to give even if it's two $5-$10 dollar bags of groceries for a family that has fallen on hard times then we can show the world that even pavement pounding true riders have the biggest hearts
> 
> THIS YEAR LET'S REMEMBER THAT OUR COUNTRY IS STILL SUFFERING FROM THE LOSS OF JOBS AND SMALL BUSINESSES GOING UNDER...
> 
> IT'S EASY TO PICK UP A TOY FOR A TOY DRIVE BUT WHILE YOUR AT IT PICK UP A CAN OR MORE OF FOOD...IT'S NO FUN PLAYING WITH TOYS WHILE YOUR HUNGRY...
> 
> GIVE THANKS EVERY DAY FOR EVERYTHING THAT GOD HAS GIVEN US..YESTERDAY HE GAVE ME THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK AND FOR THAT I AM MOST THANKFUL :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:h5: Happy Thanksgiving everyone, have a safe holiday


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 24 2010, 01:07 AM~19148705
> *had a blast, deffinatly can't wait to do it again
> *


as long as we get a heads up to prepare we'll be at every show possible, see ya next season 4 sure :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 24 2010, 12:15 PM~19152160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

it was good seeing you and the wife out there...you were both reppin hard and I'll have those cards soon..good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol..my mom always said if I held my face that way long enough it would get stuck that way...

I fell asleep that night with that same damn smile too...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Nov 24 2010, 09:24 AM~19151148
> *TTT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5: GLAD TO SEE THERE ARE STILL GOOD PEIOLE OUT HERE
> *


AGREED :biggrin: I've met some of the best people I now know and love through lowriding...we serve the streets, some serve the streets and our country, but all of us serve a great purpose in life...that's riding and helping our fellow man (or wo-man  )...ya dig?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Nov 24 2010, 11:45 AM~19151922
> *as long as we get a heads up to prepare we'll be at every show possible, see ya next season 4 sure  :h5:
> *


I'll try and do my part to make sure you are plenty notified in time  ..it was great having you out and I look forward to seeing you all again :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Nov 24 2010, 11:40 AM~19151883
> *:h5: Happy Thanksgiving everyone, have a safe holiday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2010, 04:09 AM~19150581
> *Tomorrow is Thanksgiving and I have a lot to be thankful for...I wake up every morning with a smile on my face and it's all because of this life I live...
> 
> It's easy to get caught up in the moment and forget that there are people less fortunate than us..
> 
> Yesterday I was standing in line to get some final things when I looked around me I could see other carts behind me with some of the saddest of meak groceries in them..they were little old ladies and people who lost their jobs due to the recession...
> 
> I then looked up at the counter and saw that Food Lion had bags of groceries already prepared for the people who can afford to help...I bought two of them and told the guy to pick the people that he sees need them the most...
> 
> That cashier was so happy...he said that he has seen some serious hurt and hardship come through his line..anything little thing helps
> 
> Now, that's not a story about what I did but if you have it to give even if it's two $5-$10 dollar bags of groceries for a family that has fallen on hard times then we can show the world that even pavement pounding true riders have the biggest hearts
> 
> THIS YEAR LET'S REMEMBER THAT OUR COUNTRY IS STILL SUFFERING FROM THE LOSS OF JOBS AND SMALL BUSINESSES GOING UNDER...
> 
> IT'S EASY TO PICK UP A TOY FOR A TOY DRIVE BUT WHILE YOUR AT IT PICK UP A CAN OR MORE OF FOOD...IT'S NO FUN PLAYING WITH TOYS WHILE YOUR HUNGRY...
> 
> GIVE THANKS EVERY DAY FOR EVERYTHING THAT GOD HAS GIVEN US..YESTERDAY HE GAVE ME THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK AND FOR THAT I AM MOST THANKFUL :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!
> *



back atcha happy turkey day to all!

enjoy the meal


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 24 2010, 12:15 PM~19152160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome pics....right click save too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 03:34 PM~19153713
> *back atcha happy turkey day to all!
> 
> enjoy the meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL...that is exactly what I look like when I eat pie too...thank you same to you!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2010, 10:55 AM~19152427
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> it was good seeing you and the wife out there...you were both reppin hard and I'll have those cards soon..good lookin out :biggrin:
> *


Anytime we can make it out to support Servin'Em and Rep the "U" YOU BETTER believe we will. One Luv Patti Cakez. Happy Thankgsgiving.......... Oh check you P.M got a special request from you. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE RYDERS AND THEIR FAMILY... MaMA Dukez ur the BEST :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Nov 24 2010, 08:39 PM~19155384
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE RYDERS AND THEIR FAMILY...  MaMA Dukez ur the BEST :biggrin:
> *


x2 happy turkey day to the Servin family!!!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac+Nov 22 2010, 11:16 AM~19131364-->
> 
> 
> 
> just watched The Movement last night, great video
> can't wait to see the next one with the 3 wheel party
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 ...
> :h5: Loved the on board camera shot's Patti ( should become a regular in the vid's moving forward - just rigged to different spots or area's - jus my .02 cents )
> :yes: That was innovative shot right there; taking it to the next level :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:59 PM~19137091
> *PedaL ScraperZ newest member
> (I beat you to it Casper)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 23 2010, 06:58 AM~19140734
> *LOL...you guys are crucial and it's hilarious...the pics look great..man you guys came in so strong you weren't joking when you said you were bringing cars down
> 
> I apologize that we couldn't stay, we had planned on it but I guess things just happen...it really meant a lot to see you come out and I knew Just Klownin wouldn't let you down in the riding department...
> 
> They are the experts there. The 3 wheel party was insane...MINT'Z gass hopping ..I'll have some footage up later this week...it was awesome
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just have to be there next time were around & ride :yes:
> That's how we do 24/7 ...
> Tha Pittsburgh riderz luv SHOW'n & shit but loves GO'n jus a little mo' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 23 2010, 07:02 AM~19140737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one the best This is how it all gets started right there...we will be filming generations of lowriders I can see it now
> 
> loving the pics!!!!!! You are really great at what you do and I'm serious about that, hope your back feels better soon...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree 100% - It actually gets me teary eyed ... :yes:
> I'm still not good with the compliments - but am grateful as always !!!
> Thanks on the well wishes ... All I gotta say is ( to everybody ) Don't get old - It's a bitch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MINT'[email protected] 23 2010, 09:28 PM~19146264
> *SO GANGSTER !!!!!!!!! i envy you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I do your car :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 11:41 PM~19147672
> *What a great time ! That curbside kid takes some nice pics don't he
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 24 2010, 01:15 AM~19148819
> *here's what pics I got
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...3&id=1198661935
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...5&id=1198661935
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Nov 24 2010, 01:59 PM~19152469
> *AGREED  I've met some of the best people I now know and love through lowriding...we serve the streets, some serve the streets and our country, but all of us serve a great purpose in life...that's riding and helping our fellow man (or wo-man )...ya dig?
> *


Greatly put ...


















Happy Belated Birthday MB










Since it's the time of being THANKFUL ...

* I wanna say thankz to MB for the invite last weekend - look forward to many more events; even if it ain't yourz :biggrin: Look forward to building a stronger friendship witcha'!

* I wanna say thankz to DANA - you've been the first & without you I would've never met anyone else. I'll never forget that my Black Friend :roflmao: 
I also look to build a stronger friendship witcha' !!!

* I wanna say thankz to My Philly Boyz, Frankie aka PedalScraperz,Big Luis, finally meeting Mikey & Ty :h5:
I also look forward to seeing you much more throughout the years & building s stronger friendship witch yinz ...

* I wanna say thankz to Patti, you as DANA have been extremely accommodating, friendly & loving toward 1st Me & BJ & then the rest of my homies - I'm grateful for that & the support you give to me. I'm not good with that - but sure do appreciate it  Ya Dig !!!
I also look forward to building a stronger friendship & alliance with you. Keep doing your thang Miss Thang !!!

*& last but not least ...

I wanna say thankz to my 412 - PITTSBURGH Riderz. 
I've been riding wit LoLo since 94 & I've had many other riderz think their riderz and or wanted to be riderz & have had 1 excuse or another take 'em out. I've been doing this single, single with a mortgage & car payment & now married with all of the above & it's never stopped me I'm still doing it.
I just hope when times are tough & roads get bumpy that you are all whom you seem to be. We've endured a little but not enuff to test the times & I just hope that years from now; were all old, gray & crippled still there watching our kids doing the damn thang along side of us :yes:
I love yinz all & look forward to the years to come "until the wheels fall off"*


----------



## block5

well said curbsideimagery TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by block5_@Nov 24 2010, 09:58 PM~19156649
> *well said curbsideimagery TTT
> *


x123456789





make sure that turkeys fully cooked tomorrow.












and guys, PLEASE stay away from the sausage











stick with the tastycakes












and the day will turn out just fine


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Love yinz all ...

Happy Thanksgiving !!!










~ sorry Patti ~


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 11:23 PM~19156903
> *Love yinz all ...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ sorry Patti ~
> *


ILL TAKE A BREAST


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 24 2010, 08:28 PM~19156940
> *ILL TAKE A BREAST
> *


i got dibs on the other


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Very well said Mike, Look foward to kicking it w/ u n all the other riders more next season....We can only go foward from here LETS DO THE DAM THING!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Nov 24 2010, 11:34 PM~19157024
> *Very well said Mike, Look foward to kicking it w/ u n all the other riders more next season....We can only go foward from here LETS DO THE DAM THING!!!!
> *


GO AWAY :uh:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 08:23 PM~19156903
> *Love yinz all ...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ sorry Patti ~
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll take some pechuga


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 10:23 PM~19156903
> *Love yinz all ...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ sorry Patti ~
> *


You don't love me, you love my Doggystyle :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*:biggrin: HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY :biggrin: *_


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 24 2010, 09:28 PM~19157546
> *GO AWAY :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: man i hate u!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!!


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

happy thanksgiving from goodtimes of baltimore


----------



## MB671

HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO EVERYONE SERVIN'EM... FAMILY,FRIENDS AND COUNTRY. GOD BLESS YOU ALL...

I LOVE TO THANK MY WIFE EILEEN, IF IT WASNT FOR HER TO DRAG THIS LOCAL BOY FROM THE LITTLE ISLAND OF GUAM TO MARYLAND. I WOULDNT HAVE HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO KNOW YOU ALL... GOD BLESS HER FOR THAT.


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 08:23 PM~19156903
> *Love yinz all ...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ sorry Patti ~
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

_*Giving Thanx for Happiness!*_


----------



## MINT'Z

happy thanksgiving


----------



## 83lowlac

Happy Thanksgiving to all the riders


----------



## block5

200 pages servin'em TTT happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## MB671

_*BAMM!!!*_ as my girl dede would say...


----------



## CALI2NY

it was so worth the drive had a great time at the show... bringing the lac next year...always good to meet new people and see new cars :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pvWXuxrdI


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Nov 26 2010, 07:09 PM~19170083
> *it was so worth the drive had a great time at the show... bringing the lac next year...always good to meet new people and see new cars :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pvWXuxrdI
> *


AWSOME :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Nov 26 2010, 07:09 PM~19170083
> *it was so worth the drive had a great time at the show... bringing the lac next year...always good to meet new people and see new cars :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pvWXuxrdI
> *



This is one of the better videos of this shit ...

Us PITTSBURGH riderz wanted to ride so bad & couldn't resist so they started and everyone else just followed right along. :biggrin: 

Hey homie - the dirve is worth it - we trailered ours down this year and was sooooo much better of a time and worth it !


----------



## infamous704

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 26 2010, 09:45 PM~19171111
> *This is one of the better videos of this shit ...
> 
> Us PITTSBURGH riderz wanted to ride so bad & couldn't resist so they started and everyone else just followed right along.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey homie - the dirve is worth it - we trailered ours down this year and was sooooo much better of a time and worth it !
> *


X412 :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 26 2010, 01:57 PM~19168604
> *BAMM!!! as my girl dede would say...
> *


MARK your the man buddy keep doin your thing hope you had a grat Bday


----------



## Patti Dukez

I had to jump on this 200 page greatness!!! Just goes to show how much support we have and it is greatly appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2010, 07:44 PM~19155423
> *x2 happy turkey day to the Servin family!!!!!
> *


I hope you had a great one!!! Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Nov 24 2010, 07:39 PM~19155384
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE RYDERS AND THEIR FAMILY...  MaMA Dukez ur the BEST :biggrin:
> *


KING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MUCH LUV FOR YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 09:04 PM~19156131
> *X2 ...
> :h5: Loved the on board camera shot's Patti ( should become a regular in the vid's moving forward - just rigged to different spots or area's - jus my .02 cents )
> :yes: That was innovative shot right there; taking it to the next level :h5:
> 
> :roflmao:
> You'll just have to be there next time were around & ride :yes:
> That's how we do 24/7 ...
> Tha Pittsburgh riderz luv SHOW'n & shit but loves GO'n jus a little mo' :biggrin:
> I agree 100% - It actually gets me teary eyed ... :yes:
> I'm still not good with the compliments - but am grateful as always !!!
> Thanks on the well wishes ... All I gotta say is ( to everybody ) Don't get old - It's a bitch !!!
> as I do your car :yes:
> :h5:
> :thumbsup:
> Greatly put ...
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday MB
> Since it's the time of being THANKFUL ...
> 
> * I wanna say thankz to MB for the invite last weekend - look forward to many more events; even if it ain't yourz  :biggrin: Look forward to building a stronger friendship witcha'!
> 
> * I wanna say thankz to DANA - you've been the first & without you I would've never met anyone else. I'll never forget that my Black Friend  :roflmao:
> I also look to build a stronger friendship witcha' !!!
> 
> * I wanna say thankz to My Philly Boyz, Frankie aka PedalScraperz,Big Luis, finally meeting Mikey & Ty :h5:
> I also look forward to seeing you much more throughout the years & building s stronger friendship witch yinz ...
> 
> * I wanna say thankz to Patti, you as DANA have been extremely accommodating, friendly & loving toward 1st Me & BJ & then the rest of my homies - I'm grateful for that & the support you give to me. I'm not good with that - but sure do appreciate it   Ya Dig !!!
> I also look forward to building a stronger friendship & alliance with you. Keep doing your thang Miss Thang !!!
> 
> & last but not least ...
> 
> I wanna say thankz to my 412 - PITTSBURGH Riderz.
> I've been riding wit LoLo since 94 & I've had many other riderz think their riderz and or wanted to be riderz & have had 1 excuse or another take 'em out. I've been doing this single, single with a mortgage & car payment & now married with all of the above & it's never stopped me I'm still doing it.
> I just hope when times are tough & roads get bumpy that you are all whom you seem to be. We've endured a little but not enuff to test the times & I just hope that years from now; were all old, gray & crippled still there watching our kids doing the damn thang along side of us :yes:
> I love yinz all & look forward to the years to come "until the wheels fall off"
> *


Enjoyed every single word...read it more than twice :biggrin: 

Them wheels ain't never fallen off


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 10:23 PM~19156903
> *Love yinz all ...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ sorry Patti ~
> *


Never be sorry, I think she's hot too :cheesy: :biggrin: (super ****..lol)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Nov 25 2010, 01:21 PM~19161944
> *happy thanksgiving from goodtimes of baltimore
> *


Great to see you guys this past weekend, thank you for coming out :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 25 2010, 02:39 PM~19162614
> *HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO EVERYONE SERVIN'EM... FAMILY,FRIENDS AND COUNTRY. GOD BLESS YOU ALL...
> 
> I LOVE TO THANK MY WIFE EILEEN, IF IT WASNT FOR HER TO DRAG THIS LOCAL BOY FROM THE LITTLE ISLAND OF GUAM TO MARYLAND. I WOULDNT HAVE HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO KNOW YOU ALL... GOD BLESS HER FOR THAT.
> *


X1,000,000 :biggrin: 

AGREED :biggrin: EILEEN IS PROOF THAT BESIDE EVERY GREAT MAN STANDS A GREAT WOMAN AND IN YOUR CASE WITH SOME GREAT KIDS AS WELL...WE THANK HER VERY MUCH FOR HER SUPPORT AND FOR BEING THE REASON YOU ALL ARE HERE...

MUCH LUV FOR EILEEN  (ok, no **** this time  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 26 2010, 08:56 PM~19171189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm on it :biggrin: I should have something up first thing in the mornin  

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Nov 26 2010, 06:09 PM~19170083
> *it was so worth the drive had a great time at the show... bringing the lac next year...always good to meet new people and see new cars :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pvWXuxrdI
> *


I agree with you here, I've already got my bags packed and next to the door waiting for next year's BATTLE OF THE HYDROS!!!!!!! 

YEAH!!!!! :biggrin: 

(looking forward to seeing that lac next year too  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 26 2010, 12:57 PM~19168604
> *BAMM!!! as my girl dede would say...
> *


I LOL'd :biggrin: 

I'm about to get to steppin but I have to give just one more :h5: for the road :biggrin: 

It's been a great week and we are all geared up and ready for Street Mentality's Toys for Tots in Atlanta next weekend :biggrin: 

Now let's ride


----------



## MB671

ride hard and safe Patti, have a great time... wish i could be there :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS









[/quote]


WE WOULD LUV TO SEE AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSABLE, LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT HAVE NO ONE TO DO IT FOR THEM. BESIDES KIDS R THE ONLY THING LEFT WE HAVE THATS PURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS


WE WOULD LUV TO SEE AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSABLE, LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT HAVE NO ONE TO DO IT FOR THEM. BESIDES KIDS R THE ONLY THING LEFT WE HAVE THATS PURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm going to definitely try and make this :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE    *_






_*THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin: 

STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 02:33 PM~19175494
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin:
> 
> STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



Man I wish that red 63 would have been at our picnic, That would have made for a real cool video with us nosing up :biggrin: 

Outstanding like always Patty


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 01:33 PM~19175494
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin:
> 
> STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


NICE VIDEO PATTI HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE SHUT IT DOWN WITH MORE LOW LOWS


----------



## Vayzfinest




----------



## drunken86

wut up patti how is everything :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

''BENDING CORNERS'' in 2011!!


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 26 2010, 11:15 PM~19171728
> *I'm on it :biggrin: I should have something up first thing in the mornin
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 03:33 PM~19175494
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin:
> 
> STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
Nice Footage Patti..... Popo had to be infront of me.....No Tickets!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 22 2010, 04:12 AM~19130832
> *Appreciate it...hopefully we will see the Indian out there next year :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 26 2010, 11:11 PM~19171700
> *Never be sorry, I think she's hot too :cheesy:  :biggrin: (super ****..lol)
> *


VIDS??? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 27 2010, 05:45 PM~19176575
> *Man I wish that red 63 would have been at our picnic, That would have made for a real cool video with us nosing up  :biggrin:
> 
> Outstanding like always Patty
> *


DANNY :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


That would have been pretty incredible :biggrin: Thank you Danny, as always your support is very appreciated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Stay safe and I look forward to hanging with you all again soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 27 2010, 06:34 PM~19176873
> *NICE VIDEO PATTI HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE SHUT IT DOWN WITH MORE LOW LOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YESSSSSSSSS THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!!!!! 

HELLAFYDE RECORDS=TTT IN MY BOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 27 2010, 06:39 PM~19176900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I love watching these videos, keep them up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 27 2010, 08:06 PM~19177567
> *''BENDING CORNERS'' in 2011!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

can't wait to see you out on the streets next year...you know we will have the camera right on ya...well deserved you are one awesome person I'm proud to call my friend..thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Nov 27 2010, 07:06 PM~19177107
> *WHAT UP JOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> getting ready for this trip to ATL :biggrin: Just changed the alternator, thermostat, and one tire...the cop car is back on top again and ready for the long haul :biggrin:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 27 2010, 08:26 PM~19177696
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> Nice Footage Patti..... Popo had to be infront of me.....No Tickets!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU JOE :biggrin: 

"we gotta take it easy and shit"....LOL!!!!!!!

you banged the hell out of that thing!!!!!! It was--> :cheesy: the whole ride for me...lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 27 2010, 08:29 PM~19177712
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 27 2010, 09:58 PM~19178310
> *VIDS??? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


none  :biggrin: 

I can appreciate a pretty woman too


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 28 2010, 09:15 AM~19181199
> *none   :biggrin:
> 
> I can appreciate a pretty woman too
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 03:33 PM~19175494
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin:
> 
> STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *




IT DON'T STOP.TIME FOR SOME SURGERY ON GOLDIE.  AWESOME FOOTAGE PATTI :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

GOING TO CALI CALI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 11:33 PM~19186659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO CALI CALI
> *


AWESOME!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND BRING BACK SOME VIDEO CLIPS AND PICS WE WILL BE READY TO SEE THEM!!!!!!!

REPPIN THE EAST....VERY PROUD TO KNOW YA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 28 2010, 09:03 PM~19185066
> *IT DON'T STOP.TIME FOR SOME SURGERY ON GOLDIE.  AWESOME FOOTAGE PATTI :biggrin:
> *


DANA :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 28 2010, 10:33 PM~19186659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING TO CALI CALI
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSS GO GET THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 27 2010, 12:33 PM~19175494
> *BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin:
> 
> STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its that time of year to give. "From the friends and family of Daeton and Ryder Brown" are having a blanket drive for the LCH NICU. We are asking for new and gently used receiving blankets for the babies in the NICU at LCH. due date is 12\15. We have been able to donate over 200 bankets to date. Inbox me for details. Thanks!!!</span>


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

if any ya interested,

Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:

Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself



















Save on shipping, I can drop it off, since we all east coast and a few hours away


----------



## MINT'Z

good morning got rained out from work so ummm im gonna go back to bed


----------



## caprice on dz

off to bed my self, been working on a 66 impala all night


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 29 2010, 05:24 PM~19191710
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 29 2010, 05:46 PM~19191865
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its that time of year to give. "From the friends and family of Daeton and Ryder Brown" are having a blanket drive for the LCH NICU. We are asking for new and gently used receiving blankets for the babies in the NICU at LCH. due date is 12\15. We have been able to donate over 200 bankets to date. Inbox me for details. Thanks!!!</span>
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 29 2010, 10:33 PM~19194890
> *if any ya interested,
> 
> Serious offers only, p.m. or email me-
> bump for a perfect holiday gift, that will keep giving :biggrin:
> 
> Child's Play is for sale 1450 everything included, airkit, all parts, even chucky himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save on shipping, I can drop it off, since we all east coast and a few hours away
> *


Incredible bike, good luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 30 2010, 06:13 AM~19198728
> *off to bed my self, been working on a 66 impala all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Phil you are excellent with those cars, I still enjoy mine every morning I walk into the office..you are awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 30 2010, 05:42 AM~19198663
> *good morning  got rained out from work so ummm im gonna go back to bed
> *


WTF!!! get back to work :angry: that's what they make umbrellas for  

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Nov 29 2010, 07:18 AM~19188382
> *YESSSSSSSSSSS GO GET THEM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Hey Lefthandman have a safe trip down this weekend, are you staying at the same hotel?

We should be pulling in a little late Saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, MAJESTICS'49

:wave: 

1 Majestics :biggrin: , 1 cool chick, and two :ninja: 's


----------



## VA CHEVY




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Nov 30 2010, 09:35 AM~19199154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I remember you telling me about this one!


----------



## Patti Dukez

You know what time it is  






QUIT CHUCKIN HIS WOOD...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I want to stop and give a shout out to Laura of Street Dreamz for swingin that thing at Freak Show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Girl, you did the damn thing out there and this pic shows it...great job!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

(I believe she was in the ride by the way which makes it even that much cooler  :biggrin:  )


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 08:00 AM~19199021
> *Hey Lefthandman have a safe trip down this weekend, are you staying at the same hotel?
> 
> We should be pulling in a little late Saturday night :biggrin:
> *


BUSY WEEKEND FOR ME, GOING TO ANOTHER PART OF GEORGIA FIRST TO PICK UP NEW TRAILER I PURCHASE ON FRIDAY THEN SATURDAY I BE HEADED DOWN TO SHOW AREA ,NOT SURE OF HOTEL YET............... :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 08:56 AM~19199011
> *Incredible bike, good luck on the sale :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Patti,

There's new ones on the chopping block for yr 2011.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 09:59 AM~19199017
> *WTF!!! get back to work :angry: that's what they make umbrellas for
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol id need more then an umbrella for what i do


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Nov 30 2010, 01:10 PM~19200635
> *BUSY WEEKEND FOR ME, GOING TO ANOTHER PART OF GEORGIA FIRST TO PICK UP NEW TRAILER I PURCHASE ON FRIDAY THEN SATURDAY I BE HEADED DOWN TO SHOW AREA ,NOT SURE OF HOTEL YET............... :dunno:
> *


Sounds like a good trip  We will just catch you all at the show then...really looking forward to this one and we are packing plenty of jackets last year it was so cold even the cameras were going thru it hno: 

See you there be safe going down


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 30 2010, 01:51 PM~19200935
> *lol id need more then an umbrella for what i do
> *


So what your saying is Super Heros can't be super in the rain?

Learn something new everyday then. lol..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 28 2010, 07:03 PM~19185066
> *IT DON'T STOP.TIME FOR SOME SURGERY ON GOLDIE.  AWESOME FOOTAGE PATTI :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 09:54 AM~19200012
> *I want to stop and give a shout out to Laura of Street Dreamz for swingin that thing at Freak Show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Girl, you did the damn thing out there and this pic shows it...great job!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (I believe she was in the ride by the way which makes it even that much cooler   :biggrin:   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *CUZICAN*


:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 01:29 PM~19201587
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, CUZICAN
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 09:03 AM~19199615
> *You know what time it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUIT CHUCKIN HIS WOOD...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 12:54 PM~19200012
> *I want to stop and give a shout out to Laura of Street Dreamz for swingin that thing at Freak Show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Girl, you did the damn thing out there and this pic shows it...great job!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (I believe she was in the ride by the way which makes it even that much cooler   :biggrin:   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

Patti, the DVD I bought from you at the Islanders Hop Off is great.. :h5:


----------



## cutdog1978

its almost time patti!!!! woooooooooooo(my rick flair voice)


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 12:54 PM~19200012
> *I want to stop and give a shout out to Laura of Street Dreamz for swingin that thing at Freak Show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Girl, you did the damn thing out there and this pic shows it...great job!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (I believe she was in the ride by the way which makes it even that much cooler   :biggrin:   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME.LOOKIN GOOD IN THE PIT LAURA.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Nov 30 2010, 08:08 PM~19203479
> *Patti, the DVD I bought from you at the Islanders Hop Off is great.. :h5:
> *


YOU DAMN RT IT'S GREAT :biggrin: .WUZ UP PAT


----------



## lethaljoe

SYCHOTIK checkin in from afghanistan


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Dec 1 2010, 03:06 AM~19207683
> *SYCHOTIK checkin in from afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Nov 30 2010, 07:08 PM~19203479
> *Patti, the DVD I bought from you at the Islanders Hop Off is great.. :h5:
> *


Hey I appreciate that :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 30 2010, 08:40 PM~19204231
> *its almost time patti!!!! woooooooooooo(my rick flair voice)
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WE ARE EXCITED!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Dec 1 2010, 03:06 AM~19207683
> *SYCHOTIK checkin in from afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These pictures are truly awesome :biggrin: 

I would like to add that SERVIN'EM is a proud supporter of our soldiers and would very much like to honor the men and women who fight for our country everyday to keep us safe and free...

I have been speaking to a few club members who are putting together pictures of their units, family, and friends that serve this country..

I would be honored to invite any solider and fellow rider to email pictures to *[email protected] *so that we can put them up on the next dvd...I know that being on a dvd will not even measure up to the day to day work you put into this country but I will damn sure try my hardest to make it something really great and really special.

Thank you so much for everything that you do, from everyone hear at SERVIN'EM we honor and respect you...

Hope to see you all soon, on the streets....where we belong


----------



## Patti Dukez

A big fan of Street Stars..I don't think he's making them anymore on the West Coast but if he did...I would buy'em :biggrin: 






Check the shit at :45....yeah hno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 1 2010, 08:27 AM~19208141
> *These pictures are truly awesome :biggrin:
> 
> I would like to add that SERVIN'EM is a proud supporter of our soldiers and would very much like to honor the men and women who fight for our country everyday to keep us safe and free...
> 
> I have been speaking to a few club members who are putting together pictures of their units, family, and friends that serve this country..
> 
> I would be honored to invite any solider and fellow rider to email pictures to [email protected] so that we can put them up on the next dvd...I know that being on a dvd will not even measure up to the day to day work you put into this country but I will damn sure try my hardest to make it something really great and  really special.
> 
> Thank you so much for everything that you do, from everyone hear at SERVIN'EM we honor and respect you...
> 
> Hope to see you all soon, on the streets....where we belong
> *


i'll email you some pics of the guys I built the Rolling memorial tribute trike for 








and pics of the trike maybe even one or two of me in action from when i was in Trash-can-i stan

but for now check this out Patti, don't know if you ever saw this.
The reason why, I got back into building lowrider bikes, right here.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 1 2010, 11:11 AM~19208846
> *A big fan of Street Stars..I don't think he's making them anymore on the West Coast but if he did...I would buy'em :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the shit at :45....yeah hno:
> *


now thats quick thinking on the switches


----------



## MINT'Z

patti someone was photo shopping you in OT http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571655


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 08:24 PM~19213282
> *i'll email you some pics of the guys I built the Rolling memorial tribute trike for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics of the trike maybe even one or two of me in action from when i was in Trash-can-i stan
> 
> but for now check this out Patti, don't know if you ever saw this.
> The reason why, I got back into building lowrider bikes, right here.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would be great, luv that bike :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 1 2010, 10:28 PM~19214417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

right click save


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 2 2010, 05:28 AM~19217450
> *patti someone was photo shopping you in OT http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571655
> *


It happens :biggrin: ..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 2 2010, 01:43 AM~19216582
> *now thats quick thinking on the switches
> *


Damn right...lol


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 06:24 PM~19213282
> *i'll email you some pics of the guys I built the Rolling memorial tribute trike for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics of the trike maybe even one or two of me in action from when i was in Trash-can-i stan
> 
> but for now check this out Patti, don't know if you ever saw this.
> The reason why, I got back into building lowrider bikes, right here.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jay jjay




----------



## klasick83

hey patti i know you said you didn't know if you were gonna make it to
the toy drive on the 11th.. but if you are i would like to get the first servin' em
dvd. if you still have some.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 2 2010, 08:40 PM~19222589
> *hey patti i know you said you didn't know if you were gonna make it to
> the toy drive on the 11th.. but if you are i would like to get the first servin' em
> dvd. if you still have some.
> *


Will do :biggrin: I should be there  

I will bring some with me, we are having some from the past remade here soon..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 1 2010, 08:24 PM~19213282
> *i'll email you some pics of the guys I built the Rolling memorial tribute trike for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics of the trike maybe even one or two of me in action from when i was in Trash-can-i stan
> 
> but for now check this out Patti, don't know if you ever saw this.
> The reason why, I got back into building lowrider bikes, right here.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


watched it again this morning...really cool and a great interview


----------



## Patti Dukez

Friday Morning Jam getting ready for the ATL :biggrin: 






that's right


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:53 AM~19218012
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JAMZ :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY...IT'S FRIDAY  *_


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 3 2010, 07:18 AM~19226710
> *watched it again this morning...really cool and a great interview
> *


hell yea thanks, my favorite part is my wife's yaaaay at the very end, lol


----------



## cutdog1978

see ya sat nite patti :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*SERVIN'EM IS ON IT'S WAY TO ATL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## NYC68droptop

great job on the video. i have been saying it for a while but this year it may be true gonna get my ass down there this year for at least on event

thanks for the sticker also. its not on my car (dont put any stickers on it) but its on my welder


----------



## Hawaiian Built

My son* Mana Kelekahi Haimona Andrew Mohi Amai Makua Jr *born Dec 4 1:59am 7lbs 6.4oz :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Dec 5 2010, 04:01 PM~19244967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Mana Kelekahi Haimona Andrew Mohi Amai Makua Jr :biggrin:
> *


cute kid  so whats his full name then :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 3 2010, 05:15 AM~19226704
> *Will do :biggrin: I should be there
> 
> I will bring some with me, we are having some from the past remade here soon..
> *


cool thanks..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Dec 5 2010, 01:01 PM~19244967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Mana Kelekahi Haimona Andrew Mohi Amai Makua Jr born Dec 4 1:59am 7lbs 6.4oz :biggrin:
> *



Handsome little fella, now all he needs is the ponytail :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Dec 5 2010, 03:01 PM~19244967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Mana Kelekahi Haimona Andrew Mohi Amai Makua Jr born Dec 4 1:59am 7lbs 6.4oz :biggrin:
> *


HE'S AWESOME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 5 2010, 03:07 PM~19244998
> *cute kid     so whats his full name then :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 30 2010, 07:02 AM~19199025
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MAJESTICS'49
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 1 Majestics :biggrin: , 1 cool chick, and two  :ninja: 's
> 
> 
> *


  what up MS,Dukez how are u doing it was nice seen you saturday....


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*SERVIN'EM TRAVELED TO ATLANTA GA THIS WEEKEND SUPPORTING THE STREET MENTALITY TOYS FOR TOTS WE GOT TO HANG WITH A LOT OF REALLY GREAT PEOPLE FOR A GREAT CAUSE :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS..THERE WILL BE MORE ON DROPJAWMAG.COM WE TOOK OVER 200 THESE ARE JUST SOME OF MY FAVORITE  

We stopped and had breakfast at Biscutville with Majestics  *_










_*Carlitos Way *_coming soon :biggrin: 

















:biggrin: 









Then it was back on the road meeting up with Dropjaw Mag in Burlington NC for the Winter Cruise Tour 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 7 2010, 09:03 AM~19261330
> * what up MS,Dukez  how are u doing it was nice seen you saturday....
> *


Always great to see you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Saw Drake from Lowyalty :biggrin: 




























Back on the road for Atlanta...the weather was NUTS!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT DAY :biggrin: 










now we know what Santa drives..lol  








Check out the DJ..he was only 10  









LEFTHANDMAN :biggrin: Traveled 16 hours and picked him up a sweet trailer on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Came out strong to support :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 









I still love Santa :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 7 2010, 07:07 AM~19261360
> *Saw Drake from Lowyalty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant bolieve drake has a shirt on this time he never do.... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNDED C.C.  














































_*Did the damn thing...till the wheels fell off..this is one badass ride I'd like to add...much Respect to BOUNDED C.C.*_


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## MAJESTICS'49

Patti nice pics like always,  keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 7 2010, 09:46 AM~19261528
> *Patti nice pics like always,   keep them coming!!!!!
> *


Thank you!!!! Got some more :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

GOODTIMES C.C. in the house :biggrin: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO STREET MENTALITY AND EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED THEIR SHOW.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: 














































 


















As always the ride home was great....clear skies and open roads...the life


----------



## VA CHEVY

WHATS UP PRETTY LADY!!!!! PICS LOOK GOOD.... MAD I MISSED OUT!!!! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 7 2010, 10:09 AM~19261671
> *WHATS UP PRETTY LADY!!!!! PICS LOOK GOOD.... MAD I MISSED OUT!!!!  :wave:
> *


THANK YOU JAMZ!!!! Next year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 7 2010, 09:28 AM~19261431
> *cant  bolieve drake has a shirt on this time he never do.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA.... we didn't even recognize him with a shirt on :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*I WOULD LIKE TO STOP AND THANK OUR SPONSOR AND DEAR FRIENDS AT INKEDCITY.COM FOR HOOKING US UP WITH THE VERY WARM GEAR THIS WINTER THANKS TO THEM WE ALWAYS LOOK GREAT...

CHECK OUT INKEDCITY.COM FOR ALL OF YOUR PRINTING NEEDS THEY ARE #1!!!!!!!*_


----------



## 83lowlac

nice pics looks like it was a good time


----------



## GOOT

Awesome pics Patti!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

Wish I could have made it down. Looked like a real good turn out.


----------



## Big Russ

look like u guys had a good time, a cold one but a good time......time wasnt right for me.


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 7 2010, 08:33 AM~19261790
> *I WOULD LIKE TO STOP AND THANK OUR SPONSOR AND DEAR FRIENDS AT INKEDCITY.COM FOR HOOKING US UP WITH THE VERY WARM GEAR THIS WINTER THANKS TO THEM WE ALWAYS LOOK GREAT...
> 
> CHECK OUT INKEDCITY.COM FOR ALL OF YOUR PRINTING NEEDS THEY ARE #1!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :dunno: whens servin em gonna be in canada ? :cheesy:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Dec 7 2010, 12:19 PM~19262974
> *:wave:  :dunno: whens servin em gonna be in canada ?  :cheesy:
> *


NOW THATS A DRIVE...... :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 7 2010, 08:07 AM~19261360
> *Saw Drake from Lowyalty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the road for Atlanta...the weather was NUTS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURES PATTY, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 7 2010, 08:33 AM~19261790
> *I WOULD LIKE TO STOP AND THANK OUR SPONSOR AND DEAR FRIENDS AT INKEDCITY.COM FOR HOOKING US UP WITH THE VERY WARM GEAR THIS WINTER THANKS TO THEM WE ALWAYS LOOK GREAT...
> 
> CHECK OUT INKEDCITY.COM FOR ALL OF YOUR PRINTING NEEDS THEY ARE #1!!!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: Warm Gear.............WARM GEAR :squint: You mean Servin'Em hoodies are in and I wasn't told. I am offendend Ma'am I say good day!































:biggrin: Now where do I put my order in.


----------



## 21MADRIGAL

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO PATTI DUKES AND HER WHOLE CREW.....NICE PICS


----------



## reglos84

nice pics patty  like always


----------



## Venom62

What's up FAM!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Dec 7 2010, 10:39 AM~19261824
> *nice pics looks like it was a good time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 7 2010, 10:45 AM~19261853
> *Awesome pics Patti!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Wish I could have made it down. Looked like a real good turn out.
> *


next time we are stopping to scoop all of you up!!!...it was fun and cold and cold and fun...lol. 

GOOT :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Dec 7 2010, 10:45 AM~19261856
> *look like u guys had a good time, a cold one but a good time......time wasnt right for me.
> *


never a problem man, you know the deal...next time may be the time then and if so--->


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Dec 7 2010, 01:19 PM~19262974
> *:wave:  :dunno: whens servin em gonna be in canada ?  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: we will be there one day soon I can see it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 7 2010, 02:42 PM~19263603
> *NICE PICTURES PATTY, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thank you lefthandman :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:17 PM~19264337
> *:scrutinize: Warm Gear.............WARM GEAR  :squint: You mean Servin'Em hoodies are in and I wasn't told. I am offendend Ma'am I say good day!
> :biggrin: Now where do I put my order in.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Inkedcity.com is looking into that as we speak and you my friend will be the first to know...youknowit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 21MADRIGAL_@Dec 7 2010, 05:03 PM~19264702
> *MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO PATTI DUKES AND HER WHOLE CREW.....NICE PICS
> *


Thank you much love and respect back... it was great seeing you and your girl out there always super cool...hope to see you both again really soon..hope you enjoyed the dvd too


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Dec 7 2010, 05:36 PM~19265006
> *nice pics patty    like always
> *


Gracias :biggrin: can't wait for 2011 already


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:20 PM~19267215
> *What's up FAM!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: INDIVIDUALS in the house!!! 

Making it back up there soon, still have Battle of the Hydros in my head :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 7 2010, 09:28 AM~19261431
> *cant  bolieve drake has a shirt on this time he never do.... :biggrin:
> *


payaso,,,,,ha ha ,u no wut it is homie,,,,,,,,,,no SHIRT affair :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it wuz cold azz hell out there homie,,,,,,,but its all good,,,,,,,,,,,nice pict MS PATTIE DUKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 8 2010, 04:44 AM~19270574
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: Inkedcity.com is looking into that as we speak and you my friend will be the first to know...youknowit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

You got them cards for me to hand out yet? I NEED EM, and a few more t-shirts ASAP. Gotta keep preaching the servin'em gospel!!!!!!! What kinda hype man would I be without some stuff to show off :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

thanks for sharing your pics patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Dec 8 2010, 10:38 AM~19271294
> *payaso,,,,,ha ha ,u no wut it is homie,,,,,,,,,,no SHIRT affair :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: it wuz cold azz hell out there homie,,,,,,,but its all good,,,,,,,,,,,nice pict MS PATTIE DUKES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol...you need a muscle hoodie so you can still represent out there during the winter months :biggrin: 

thank you and it was good seeing you out there


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 8 2010, 10:38 AM~19271299
> *You got them cards for me to hand out yet?  I NEED EM, and a few more t-shirts ASAP. Gotta keep preaching the servin'em gospel!!!!!!!  What kinda hype man would I be without some stuff to show off  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You got it! :biggrin: 

(you are awesome  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19276510
> *thanks for sharing your pics patti
> *


----------



## ElRody23

Nice seen u last Sunday at d street mentality toy 4 tots :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 PM~19244586
> *great job on the video. i have been saying it for a while but this year it may be true gonna get my ass down there this year for at least on event
> 
> thanks for the sticker also. its not on my car (dont put any stickers on it) but its on my welder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey it's cool!!! Tag anything that you want..especially welders are super :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You just let us know when your coming and we will have a blast


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Dec 9 2010, 10:32 AM~19282186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice seen u last Sunday at d street mentality toy 4 tots :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: 

now that is freaking cool  , RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 3 2010, 08:21 AM~19226714
> *Friday Morning Jam getting ready for the ATL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right
> *


I saw him perform this live, he has a good live show


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 9 2010, 12:57 PM~19282833
> *Hey it's cool!!! Tag anything that you want..especially welders are super :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You just let us know when your coming and we will have a blast
> *











how about my hardhat :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 9 2010, 09:03 PM~19287132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about my hardhat :biggrin:
> *


That's freaking awesome :cheesy: :biggrin: ...this way you always have SERVIN'EM on the brain..lol

Corny jokes for Friday :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Dec 9 2010, 08:34 PM~19286936
> *I saw him perform this live, he has a good live show
> *


That's what I've heard...song gets me hyped


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 AM~19290838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do like this picture... :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 10 2010, 03:25 PM~19294253
> *I do like this picture... :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND PATTI


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 10 2010, 09:02 AM~19290755
> *That's freaking awesome :cheesy:  :biggrin: ...this way you always have SERVIN'EM on the brain..lol
> 
> Corny jokes for Friday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


lol nerd


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Vayzfinest

WUT UP SERVIN EM

HERE U GO PATTI, THIS THE ORIGINAL


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## GRodriguez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VA CHEVY

Morning Servin`em Crew!!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:
What up Fam
:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 06:19 PM~19317056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:  

I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!! 

I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad: :biggrin: 


Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)

Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!

Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..

Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL. 

I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful. 

I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!

TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

glad to SEE u back lol :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 08:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU, WE ON THIS SIDE WILL SAY A PRAYER :wave: :angel: AND A SEEING ANGEL WILL STOP BY


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 07:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: u knowit!!!!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 15 2010, 11:32 AM~19333017
> *HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU, WE ON THIS SIDE WILL SAY A PRAYER  :wave:  :angel: AND A SEEING ANGEL WILL STOP BY
> *


X2


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 08:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


DAM THAT SUCKS PATTI I HOPE U HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## MINT'Z

wow dident know patti hope your alright get better quick


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 10:35 AM~19331737
> *
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



O God who are the only source of health and healing, Please bless our homegurl Patti & give her health and strength and peace, through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

Speedy Recovery homgurl :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 07:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


damn gurl.....hope u r better by the 18th


----------



## caprice on dz

damn, sorry to hear, but we all know you'll be back behind the lense before too long


----------



## flaked85

damn homegirl,keep your head up and heal up asap.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2010, 08:52 AM~19342106
> *damn homegirl,keep your head up and heal up asap.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2010, 12:20 PM~19342307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! :0


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2010, 11:20 AM~19342307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahaha, shoulda stuck to just talking smack


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow this is incredible and I really appreciate everyone's kinds words :biggrin: 

I left the docs office yesterday they had to do a little more work but seriously God is good and your prayers helped so much.

I am almost back on top, I can't let a broke down eyeball stop me...I'm unstoppable!!!!...it did slow me down though :happysad: ...that mess hurt!!!

It's my fault, she's been watching me punch faces for so long I could only expect this to happen one day...lol

The bad news is that they did turn down my request for an x-ray vision upgrade but the good news is I can see again and that's all that matters :biggrin: 

2011 IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 16 2010, 11:20 AM~19342307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ewwwwweeeeeeeee....damn :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 17 2010, 10:50 AM~19351177
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow this is incredible and I really appreciate everyone's kinds words :biggrin:
> 
> I left the docs office yesterday they had to do a little more work but seriously God is good and your prayers helped so much.
> 
> I am almost back on top, I can't let a broke down eyeball stop me...I'm unstoppable!!!!...it did slow me down though :happysad: ...that mess hurt!!!
> 
> It's my fault, she's been watching me punch faces for so long I could only expect this to happen one day...lol
> 
> The bad news is that they did turn down my request for an x-ray vision upgrade but the good news is I can see again and that's all that matters :biggrin:
> 
> 2011 IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pattie i hope you are ok and i hope u can get back to full health SOON,,,,,,,,,,BESIDES U GOTTA REP DA EAST WITH THOSE EYES SHAWTI,,,,,EXPO'N HOW WE DO ON DA EAST COAST :yessad: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave: hope you get better soon


----------



## MINT'Z

HEY PATTI PIRATE HOW THE EYE HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 17 2010, 10:50 AM~19351177
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow this is incredible and I really appreciate everyone's kinds words :biggrin:
> 
> I left the docs office yesterday they had to do a little more work but seriously God is good and your prayers helped so much.
> 
> I am almost back on top, I can't let a broke down eyeball stop me...I'm unstoppable!!!!...it did slow me down though :happysad: ...that mess hurt!!!
> 
> It's my fault, she's been watching me punch faces for so long I could only expect this to happen one day...lol
> 
> The bad news is that they did turn down my request for an x-ray vision upgrade but the good news is I can see again and that's all that matters :biggrin:
> 
> 2011 IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sounds great :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Dec 17 2010, 10:56 AM~19351213
> *pattie i hope you are ok and i hope u can get back to full health SOON,,,,,,,,,,BESIDES U GOTTA REP DA EAST WITH THOSE EYES SHAWTI,,,,,EXPO'N HOW WE DO ON DA EAST COAST :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


APPRECIATE THAT AND I'LL BE BACK THIS YEAR BELIEVE THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Dec 17 2010, 01:55 PM~19352615
> *:wave:  hope you get better soon
> *


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:50 AM~19351177
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow this is incredible and I really appreciate everyone's kinds words :biggrin:
> 
> I left the docs office yesterday they had to do a little more work but seriously God is good and your prayers helped so much.
> 
> I am almost back on top, I can't let a broke down eyeball stop me...I'm unstoppable!!!!...it did slow me down though :happysad: ...that mess hurt!!!
> 
> It's my fault, she's been watching me punch faces for so long I could only expect this to happen one day...lol
> 
> The bad news is that they did turn down my request for an x-ray vision upgrade but the good news is I can see again and that's all that matters :biggrin:
> 
> 2011 IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: YESSSSSSS............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *lefhandman* 

Good Morning Lefty!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 18 2010, 04:32 AM~19359021
> *sounds great  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 10:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



damn that sucks...... hope you make a full recovery!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Kicked it this afternoon with Just Klownin c.c. at their toy drive/show. Was cold as hell but had a good time, nothing but good people out for a good cause. I forgot my digi so I had to use the cell.


----------



## Vayzfinest

Nice pics and thanks for coming out big phil!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 15 2010, 07:35 AM~19331737
> *GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



PUNCHES TO THE FACE HUH.................................I TOLD YOU IT'S ALL FUN IN GAMES TILL SOMEONE TAKES IT IN THE EYE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























LOVE YOU PATTI, GLAD TO KNOW YOU GETTING BETTER. NOW PRINT THOSE DAMN CARDS. DONT MAKE ME COME AFTER THE OTHER EYE. SMAAAACK :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 18 2010, 07:31 PM~19362770
> *Kicked it this afternoon with Just Klownin c.c. at their toy drive/show. Was cold as hell but had a good time, nothing but good people out for a good cause. I forgot my digi so I had to use the cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2010, 06:18 PM~19362393
> *damn that sucks...... hope you make a full recovery!!!!
> *


thank you, I'm feeling better :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 18 2010, 10:13 PM~19364079
> *PUNCHES TO THE FACE HUH.................................I TOLD YOU IT'S ALL FUN IN GAMES TILL SOMEONE TAKES IT IN THE EYE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOVE YOU PATTI, GLAD TO KNOW YOU  GETTING BETTER. NOW PRINT THOSE DAMN CARDS. DONT MAKE ME COME AFTER THE OTHER EYE. SMAAAACK  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! That's ok because this is how I wake her ass up everyday from here on out :biggrin: 











Man you are awesome and I'm gonna get right on those cards you will have them soon!!! 

WE SERVE THE WHOLE WORLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

STREET DREAMZ CELEBRATED THEIR 10TH YEAR WITH AN AWESOME CHRISTMAS PARTY..EVERY YEAR IT JUST GETS BETTER :biggrin: IT WAS A TIME FOR FRIENDS AND FAMILY TO UNITE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ MY FAMILY FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING ME TOO..IT MEANS A LOT :biggrin: 

LET'S CHECK IT OUT  

The Makua's getting ready :biggrin: 


















Stepping out :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 


















My homegirl to the end :biggrin: 


















wouldn't be right without it


----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS!!!!!

Laura :biggrin: 









JAMZ :biggrin: 









Antdawwg!!!!!!! :biggrin: 









Appreciating the President  









Thank you Street Dreamz for my awesome picture!!!! I sat up last night reading the signatures and messages thank you so much this is going up in the SERVIN'EM office!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some more coolness  














































check this crazy guy...LOL!!!!!!!









Pretty Ladies :biggrin: 


















RO came thru  



















a great night!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 19 2010, 06:09 AM~19366264
> *STREET DREAMZ CELEBRATED THEIR 10TH YEAR WITH AN AWESOME CHRISTMAS PARTY..EVERY YEAR IT JUST GETS BETTER :biggrin: IT WAS A TIME FOR FRIENDS AND FAMILY TO UNITE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ MY FAMILY FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING ME TOO..IT MEANS A LOT :biggrin:
> 
> LET'S CHECK IT OUT
> 
> The Makua's getting ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics patti!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and congratz the street dreams homies for their 10th year aniversary,


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 19 2010, 08:33 AM~19366293
> *nice pics patti!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  and congratz the street dreams homies for their 10th year aniversary,
> *


Thank u!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*check this out!!! I just saw it on youtube :cheesy: , if you haven't gotten Jae-Wan's latest album you should it's on itunes :biggrin: 

Not really sure who the maker is but still cool as hell!!!!!!!





*

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Congrat's on the Anniversary :thumbsup:
Happy Holidays to everyone from us here in the 412 to you ALL :yes:


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME CHRISTMAS PARTY.CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AT THE 10TH YEAR CELEBRATION. :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 19 2010, 06:21 AM~19366278
> *Some more coolness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this crazy guy...LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Ladies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO came thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a great night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome time patti!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 19 2010, 08:53 AM~19366625
> *check this out!!! I just saw it on youtube :cheesy: , if you haven't gotten Jae-Wan's latest album you should it's on itunes :biggrin:
> 
> Not really sure who the maker is but still cool as hell!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool as chit ttt


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOPE U FEELING BETTER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY Street Dreamz


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 01:44 PM~19367439
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOPE U FEELING BETTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL BETTER THANK YOU :biggrin: 

Nice pic!!! Paint's so shiney I can see a tree in it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Dec 19 2010, 01:33 PM~19367373
> *thats cool as chit ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM*_ :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978

wassup patti :biggrin: toydrive for 2011 is gonna be indoors hno: :naughty: :run:


----------



## mr.casper

dayum i missed alot on here my job as a driver for fed ex is killing m at this time n barely get on lil...at mz patty hope u doing better n congrats to mana n the whole street dreamz family...lets keep servin em...


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Dec 15 2010, 07:35 AM~19331737-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT STOPS IN AND SHOWS THIS TOPIC LOVE...YOU KEEP US GOING AND THAT'S A FACT :biggrin:
> 
> I had a little mishap Saturday with my bulldogy's paw jabbed in the left eye that ended up requiring eye surgery on Monday so needless to say...I can't see shit mayne!!!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to be looking at a screen but I can't stay off the layitlows :happysad:  :biggrin:
> Thank you to everyone here at home who helped a cripple chick get around (Jamz your friendship thru this time made me feel so blessed we are friends FO LIFE!!!)
> 
> Plus, I would have been like a bull in a China shop if you hadn't been there to lead the way...LOL!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all my friends and loved one who hit me up, even tho I couldn't read your texts I knew that they were coming and when read would make me very happy..Brandi you are my girl too..she was ready to jump into action if I needed help and I love her for that..
> 
> Mana kept me on the phone laughing through the pain as always...LOL.
> 
> I have a huge family here with Servin'em both home and afar and for that this season I am most thankful.
> 
> I'll be MIA for a bit longer, I have to go back in again tomorrow and may not be able to see again until Saturday...everyone have a safe weekend!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Riders and every single one of them I consider my friends and family!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Dec 17 2010, 08:50 AM~19351177
> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow this is incredible and I really appreciate everyone's kinds words :biggrin:
> 
> I left the docs office yesterday they had to do a little more work but seriously God is good and your prayers helped so much.
> 
> I am almost back on top, I can't let a broke down eyeball stop me...I'm unstoppable!!!!...it did slow me down though :happysad: ...that mess hurt!!!
> 
> It's my fault, she's been watching me punch faces for so long I could only expect this to happen one day...lol
> 
> The bad news is that they did turn down my request for an x-ray vision upgrade but the good news is I can see again and that's all that matters :biggrin:
> 
> 2011 IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


glad to hear everything is all better.


----------



## cutdog1978

get better patti


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 20 2010, 05:25 AM~19373537
> *ALL BETTER THANK YOU :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pic!!! Paint's so shiney I can see a tree in it
> *


GLAD U DOING BETTER
THANKS I TRY TO KEEP IT SPOTLESS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 20 2010, 05:17 PM~19377070
> *wassup patti :biggrin:  toydrive for 2011 is gonna be indoors  hno:  :naughty:  :run:
> *


EXCELLENT..because seriously it keeps getting colder and colder each year..lol.

Hit me up when you are ready for some flyers


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19378730
> *dayum i missed alot on here my job as a driver for fed ex is killing m at this time n barely get on lil...at mz patty hope u doing better n congrats to mana n the whole street dreamz family...lets keep servin em...
> *


Oh man I can only imagine...I saw a Fed Ex truck sliding down the interstate in all that heavy snow the other day hno: Casper you are a hard worker and if you work as hard at work as you do on those bikes then you may just own Fed Ex one day  

See you soon! Stay safe out there and please tell Myra I said Happy Holidays!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 20 2010, 09:39 PM~19379116
> *glad to hear everything is all better.
> *


Thank you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 20 2010, 10:08 PM~19379351
> *GLAD U DOING BETTER
> THANKS I TRY TO KEEP IT SPOTLESS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 20 2010, 09:44 PM~19379168
> *get better patti
> *


Thank you Chris :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

COME OUT AND SUPPORT FOR THOSE WHO NEED IT THE MOST..IF ANYONE HAS BEEN OUTSIDE LATELY YOU WILL KNOW THAT COATS ARE PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT ITEMS RIGHT NOW...HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!

2011 BEGINS :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

Thanks Patti we are gonna take donations of new or used coats, sweaters etc. Basically any winter attire. I know everyone has a couple of coats in the closet that they never use, let's bring them. Food and drinks will be available at BOTH locations. PLEASE SUPPORT THIS CAUSE,FOR PEOPLE LESS FORTUNATE. SEE U THERE.


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2010, 05:13 AM~19383001
> *Thanks Patti we are gonna take donations of new or used coats, sweaters etc. Basically any winter attire. I know everyone has a couple of coats in the closet that they never use, let's bring them. Food and drinks will be available at BOTH locations. PLEASE SUPPORT THIS CAUSE,FOR PEOPLE LESS FORTUNATE. SEE U THERE.
> *



whats up Rolando. happy holidays to you and yours my friend.


----------



## RULOW

Sup brother merry xmas to u n urs big dog.


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## RULOW

JAN 9th we are having a COAT CRUISE.

we are having two pick up locations and food & refreshments will be provided at both, were hitting up MD for all our fellow riders up north and then cruising to VA to fire up the grill and collect more coats.

we would please ask for gently USED coats or NEW if u would like, sweaters, blankets, gloves etc basically anything to keep warm in this already frigid winter. lets cleam them closets.

see u riders soon and lets help OUR community.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 21 2010, 04:43 AM~19382975
> *Oh man I can only imagine...I saw a Fed Ex truck sliding down the interstate in all that heavy snow the other day hno: Casper you are a hard worker and if you work as hard at work as you do on those bikes then you may just own Fed Ex one day
> 
> See you soon!  Stay safe out there and please tell Myra I said Happy Holidays!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah its crazy deez day doing 200 stops almost everyday! good thing i take a cuzin to help dropping pkgs...

and u stay safe too mayra sed happy holidays too u too! see u soon!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 21 2010, 11:11 PM~19389465
> *yeah its crazy deez day doing 200 stops almost everyday! good thing i take a cuzin to help dropping pkgs...
> 
> and u stay safe too mayra sed happy holidays too u too! see u soon!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING BUMP....SERVIN'EM STYLE  *_


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 22 2010, 07:26 AM~19392077
> *BUMP</span>*[/b][/i]
> [/b]


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 22 2010, 05:26 AM~19392077
> *Great Morning </span></span>Servin'em Team..... Patti this my workout jam!!!! drake says it all in the chorus! Love My Team!!! ~still jammin~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 22 2010, 08:45 AM~19392292
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'><span style='colorrange'>JAMZ!!!!!!!! *[/i]Awesomeness as always :biggrin: Proud to call you my family and that will never change because well....we rock lol  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you again for being such a great friend to me and I had a blast Saturday night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Get ready cause it's time to hit the trail this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 22 2010, 09:28 AM~19393061
> *STAY RIGHT I DO!!!!!</span></span> (IN MY YODA VOICE!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VA CHEVY

HAD SOME PICS FROM MD!!! MARK GETTIN OFF!!!!! :wow:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 22 2010, 12:34 PM~19394400
> *HAD SOME PICS FROM MD!!! MARK GETTIN OFF!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:nicoderm: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez

:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 



*Merry Christmas from Islanders Car Club *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 22 2010, 02:31 PM~19394378
> *STAY RIGHT I DO!!!!! (IN MY YODA VOICE!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This picture makes me wanna punch your face...lol!!! 

LOL @ your yoda voice  ....tomorrow buddy>>>>>be ready because *it's on * 

Tell Kelly to bring her butt too...let's rock this thing out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 23 2010, 03:20 AM~19400965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Merry Christmas from Islanders Car Club
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 22 2010, 02:34 PM~19394400
> *HAD SOME PICS FROM MD!!! MARK GETTIN OFF!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mark is awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:


----------



## cutdog1978

wassup patti. 1st time make a pic video. not to bad huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 23 2010, 02:26 PM~19403604
> *wassup patti. 1st time make a pic video. not to bad huh?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's pretty good! I like the music with..great pics too


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 23 2010, 01:26 PM~19403604
> *wassup patti. 1st time make a pic video. not to bad huh?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO DOG MANN YOU GOT SKILLS, THAT WAS ALRIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 23 2010, 11:58 AM~19402603
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It's been a great day :biggrin: 

Been baking cookies all day and my old neighbor just came by and gave me what I think to be some cemetary flowers..lol. I couldn't understand shit he said but he did give me the middle finger while walking back down my driveway..haha!! Gotta love the old and crazy  

Time for some garage kickin it...the pre-kick to the xmas kick  

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!

2011 IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up servin'em. We just closed up shop.for the night. Sitting here playing with my early christmas present, got me an htc evo. Gonna take me a few days to learn this damn thing though. If i dont get on here before then, merry christmas to everyone.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 23 2010, 04:45 PM~19404132
> *It's been a great day :biggrin:
> 
> Been baking cookies all day and my old neighbor just came by and gave me what I think to be some cemetary flowers..lol. I couldn't understand shit he said but he did give me the middle finger while walking back down my driveway..haha!! Gotta love the old and crazy
> 
> Time for some garage kickin it...the pre-kick to the xmas kick
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2011 IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## Hawaiian Built

_*Merry Christmas SERVIN'EM*_ :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*THANK YOU EVERYONE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF MY DEAR FRIENDS AND RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WITH MUCH LOVE FROM SERVIN'EM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## 83lowlac

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all the riders


----------



## VA CHEVY

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## KNDYLAC

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704

Happy Holidays!!! :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hope everyone had a great Christmas  

Crazy snow here....loving it :biggrin: 

My neighbors snow woman..lol


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 27 2010, 11:00 AM~19430346
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas
> 
> Crazy snow here....loving it :biggrin:
> 
> My neighbors snow woman..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY............WHATS HER NAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## VA CHEVY

Juice EEEEEEEEE



















dont we favor!!! lol rick ross snowman!!





































ice cold high life ryan!!!!


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Dec 25 2010, 01:55 PM~19418133
> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!  :thumbsup:
> *


Happy Holidays Just Klownin :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 27 2010, 02:20 PM~19431294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice EEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont we favor!!! lol rick ross snowman!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice cold high life ryan!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! BEST SNOW HAMBURGALER/RAPPER YET


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 04:05 PM~19432092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


 hno: wooooo I see you got it too :0 

The Beast is still cool as a moe even under 12 inches of snow :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 27 2010, 03:14 PM~19432165
> *hno: wooooo I see you got it too :0
> 
> The Beast is still cool as a moe even under 12 inches of snow :biggrin:
> *


YUP WE GOT MAD SNOW ITS NICE THE KIDS HAD FUN


----------



## Patti Dukez

Jamz those ride pics are :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The snow has made me become a fu-butt but best believe when this is all over I'm going to be the winner...

Alwayz :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 04:15 PM~19432173
> *YUP WE GOT MAD SNOW ITS NICE THE KIDS HAD FUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahah they look like they couldn't feel a thing all bundled up :biggrin: Great pics I have some too..didn't make a snow man yet but I'm working on it


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 27 2010, 03:17 PM~19432189
> *Hahah they look like they couldn't feel a thing all bundled up :biggrin: Great pics I have some too..didn't make a snow man yet but I'm working on it
> *


YEA THEY HAD FUN THEY DID NOT WANTED TO GO INSIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 02:05 PM~19432092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

My girl Porkchop tearing it up..it was almost taller than her in some places..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 04:20 PM~19432214
> *YEA THEY HAD FUN THEY DID NOT WANTED TO GO INSIDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha..who could blame them it was AWESOME..we never get this so it was really fun I'm glad they got to enjoy it too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

We killed the time g-rage style with some drunkin Sorry..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

last years Snow Church Lady :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 27 2010, 03:22 PM~19432236
> *haha..who could blame them it was AWESOME..we never get this so it was really fun I'm glad they got to enjoy it too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 02:05 PM~19432092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 27 2010, 02:21 PM~19432228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a nice pic but why u got it in the elements like that


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 27 2010, 03:37 PM~19432355
> *thats a nice pic but why u got it in the elements like that
> *


CAUSE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
NEED TO PUT A DOOR ON THE GARAGE THATS WHY HOMIE


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 28 2010, 06:08 AM~19438344
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning SERVIN'EM!!! today is dedicated to my boo TEENA MARIE!!!! gone but not forgotten!!! Jammin to you all day momma!!! R.I.P.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 28 2010, 08:41 AM~19438422
> *Morning SERVIN'EM!!! today is dedicated to my boo TEENA MARIE!!!! gone but not forgotten!!! Jammin to you all day momma!!! R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: 

JAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Answer your phone..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 27 2010, 05:24 PM~19432247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn; it's a trip cause for us thats what it's like all the time & yinz got it & we didn't get shit ( not that I'm complaining though ) 

Mornin' SNOWIN'EM - i mean SERVIN'EM


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 28 2010, 06:55 AM~19438459
> *:angel:
> 
> JAMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Answer your phone..lol :biggrin:
> *


   THIS IS HOW FUNNY I THOUGHT YOUR COMMENT WAZ!!!!









:biggrin: BUT 4 REAL NO MORE TALK FROM U...... OR FROM ME UNTIL I FIND OR REPLACE THIS PHONE!!!! LOL UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:20 AM~19438722
> *   THIS IS HOW FUNNY I THOUGHT YOUR COMMENT WAZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: BUT 4 REAL NO MORE TALK FROM U...... OR FROM ME UNTIL I FIND OR REPLACE THIS PHONE!!!! LOL UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! 

So the phone thingy in your ear is just for decoration now?


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 28 2010, 09:01 AM~19438889
> *HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> So the phone thingy in your ear is just for decoration now?
> *


lol thats my trackin device.... if i can make a call on that i know im gettin close!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 28 2010, 01:56 PM~19440101
> *lol thats my trackin device.... if i can make a call on that i know im gettin close!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think it works like that but if it did would be cool tho  

If I didn't know any better I'd think you lost it on purpose...it's cool I understand your fu-buttness..don't worry I'll keep the trail warm for you whenever you are ready to come back


----------



## RULOW

JAN 9th we are having a COAT CRUISE.

we are having two pick up locations and food & refreshments will be provided at both, were hitting up MD for all our fellow riders up north and then cruising to VA to fire up the grill and collect more coats.

we would please ask for gently USED coats or NEW if u would like, sweaters, blankets, gloves etc basically anything to keep warm in this already frigid winter. lets cleam them closets.

see u riders soon and lets help OUR community.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 28 2010, 03:43 PM~19440829
> *JAN 9th we are having a COAT CRUISE.
> 
> we are having two pick up locations and food & refreshments will be provided at both, were hitting up MD for all our fellow riders up north and then cruising to VA to fire up the grill and collect more coats.
> 
> we would please ask for gently USED coats or NEW if u would like, sweaters, blankets, gloves etc basically anything to keep warm in this already frigid winter. lets cleam them closets.
> 
> see u riders soon and lets help OUR community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP :biggrin: and I just got finished washing and packing up all the nice coats I could find last night :biggrin: 

Looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 28 2010, 01:11 PM~19440630
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think it works like that but if it did would be cool tho
> 
> If I didn't know any better I'd think you lost it on purpose...it's cool I understand your fu-buttness..don't worry I'll keep the trail warm for you whenever you are ready to come back
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Dec 28 2010, 04:46 PM~19441298
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Ok my bad, maybe this cool shot will make up for it :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY YO WHATS UP PATTI******** JUST WANTED TOP STOP IN AND SAY HEY HOPE YOUR CHRISTMAS WAS GOOD SEND ME YOUR # I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THAT THING WE TALKED OF BEFORE


----------



## That 79

Happy holidays Patti!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 28 2010, 10:52 PM~19444507
> *HEY YO WHATS UP PATTI********  JUST WANTED TOP STOP IN AND SAY HEY HOPE YOUR CHRISTMAS WAS GOOD SEND ME YOUR # I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THAT THING WE TALKED OF BEFORE
> *


Hey man it's been a long time I hope you and your family had a great christmas too :biggrin: 

sure thing it's 757-846-3745 :biggrin: hit me up..I'll be on the road this weekend so I'll have plenty of time to talk about it..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 PM~19444883
> *Happy holidays Patti!
> *


Happy Holidays! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*I JUST WANT TO STOP AND SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR FRIEND JESSE AT INKEDCITY.COM! JESSE YOU'VE BEEN NOTHING BUT GREAT TO ME AND I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FOR IT..SEE YOU ALL SOON..MY BIG TRIP TO CA IS COMING SOON..LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:*_ 

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_










:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## drunken86

wut up SERVIN'EM :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Dec 29 2010, 05:14 PM~19450699
> *SAPPINININ JOE!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *[/i]


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 28 2010, 09:30 AM~19438552
> *Damn; it's a trip cause for us thats what it's like all the time & yinz got it & we didn't get shit ( not that I'm complaining though )
> 
> Mornin' SNOWIN'EM - i mean SERVIN'EM
> *


LOL!! Snowin'em :biggrin: it was nuts here!!! We are not used to it so now everyone's crying on the news about when it's gonna leave..

I do have a gross story, I went with the neighbors over to go sleding and saw this chick just picking it up off the ground and eating it...wasn't so bad until the ball I saw in her hand was a little yellow :ugh: hno:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 29 2010, 08:32 AM~19447551
> *I JUST WANT TO STOP AND SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR FRIEND JESSE AT INKEDCITY.COM!  JESSE YOU'VE BEEN NOTHING BUT GREAT TO ME AND I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FOR IT..SEE YOU ALL SOON..MY BIG TRIP TO CA IS COMING SOON..LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:
> 
> Happy B-Day Jesse</span> *


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 29 2010, 04:32 AM~19447551
> *I JUST WANT TO STOP AND SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR FRIEND JESSE AT INKEDCITY.COM!  JESSE YOU'VE BEEN NOTHING BUT GREAT TO ME AND I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FOR IT..SEE YOU ALL SOON..MY BIG TRIP TO CA IS COMING SOON..LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:
> 
> Happy B-Day Jesse</span>
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## VA CHEVY

RISE AND SHINE SERVIN'EM!


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 30 2010, 07:27 AM~19456895
> *LOL!! Snowin'em :biggrin: it was nuts here!!! We are not used to it so now everyone's crying on the news about when it's gonna leave..
> 
> I do have a gross story, I went with the neighbors over to go sleding and saw this chick just picking it up off the ground and eating it...wasn't so bad until the ball I saw in her hand was a little yellow :ugh:  hno:
> *



*EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DON'T EAT THE YELLOW SNOW!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hope you and your family have a great new year Patti.


----------



## klasick83




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

to one - to all, Happy New Year. 2011

Lowrider Toast:

For those that dont like us, that's just to bad.
For those down to ride with us, that's whats up.
For those haters out there, keep hating on us, we love it.
For those that envy or respect us, thank you. 
For everyone else- Fock 'Em.

This is a toast to us! 

For those who love us, the bitches that hate us and the lucky mother fockers that got to know us.

This is my toast to all the lolo clubs, solo riders and lowrider friends and families out there.....

Toast me back if you down 4 the movement

HAPPY FOCKIN NEW YEAR from 'The PedaL ScraperZ' l.b.c.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

happy new years :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 09:53 PM~19471195
> *to one - to all, Happy New Year. 2011
> 
> Lowrider Toast:
> 
> For those that dont like us, that's just to bad.
> For those down to ride with us, that's whats up.
> For those haters out there, keep hating on us, we love it.
> For those that envy or respect us, thank you.
> For everyone else- Fock 'Em.
> 
> This is a toast to us!
> 
> For those who love us, the bitches that hate us and the lucky mother fockers that got to know us.
> 
> This is my toast to all the lolo clubs, solo riders and lowrider friends and families out there.....
> 
> Toast me back if you down 4 the movement
> 
> HAPPY FOCKIN NEW YEAR from 'The PedaL ScraperZ' l.b.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well put my friend


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

happy new year 2 everyone


----------



## Venom62

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 31 2010, 09:36 AM~19465811
> *EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DON'T EAT THE YELLOW SNOW!!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hope you and your family have a great new year Patti.
> *


LOL!!!!!!!! yeah it was :barf: :barf: :barf: 

I hope you had a great New Year too, this year is going to be pretty awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 31 2010, 07:03 PM~19470080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you, happy new year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 09:53 PM~19471195
> *to one - to all, Happy New Year. 2011
> 
> Lowrider Toast:
> 
> For those that dont like us, that's just to bad.
> For those down to ride with us, that's whats up.
> For those haters out there, keep hating on us, we love it.
> For those that envy or respect us, thank you.
> For everyone else- Fock 'Em.
> 
> This is a toast to us!
> 
> For those who love us, the bitches that hate us and the lucky mother fockers that got to know us.
> 
> This is my toast to all the lolo clubs, solo riders and lowrider friends and families out there.....
> 
> Toast me back if you down 4 the movement
> 
> HAPPY FOCKIN NEW YEAR from 'The PedaL ScraperZ' l.b.c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Toasted :biggrin: 

Perfect words to start the New Year with    

hahaha....Fock'em


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Dec 31 2010, 10:39 PM~19471522
> *happy new years :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Jan 1 2011, 09:59 AM~19473505
> *happy new year 2 everyone
> *


Happy New Year Goodtimes


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 1 2011, 11:06 AM~19473669
> *Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Happy New Year Individuals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait for the coat drive :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 1 2011, 12:05 PM~19473869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## MINT'Z

nappy new year patti hows your eye


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Big Russ




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## peter cruz

*A lot of my Brothers have served or are currently serving our Country as well as TECHNIQUES Car Club where it all started back in 1972 on Whittier Blvd. in East LA. Major Props & Respect to all of the past and current Servicemen and Women World wide. We will continue to keep all of you in our prayers.*


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 02:28 AM~19488253
> *A lot of my Brothers have served or are currently serving our Country as well as TECHNIQUES Car Club where it all started back in 1972 on Whittier Blvd. in East LA.  Major Props & Respect to all of the past and current Servicemen and Women World wide.  We will continue to keep all of you in our prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 2 2011, 09:12 AM~19480336
> *nappy new year patti hows your eye
> *


MINT'Z! Man, what happen to our early morning crew high fives?..lol

It's good thank you for asking, I'm just happy it's still there and I don't have to wear a pirate patch..lol :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 02:28 AM~19488253
> *A lot of my Brothers have served or are currently serving our Country as well as TECHNIQUES Car Club where it all started back in 1972 on Whittier Blvd. in East LA.  Major Props & Respect to all of the past and current Servicemen and Women World wide.  We will continue to keep all of you in our prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS AWESOME :biggrin: 

THANK YOU FOR SHARING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 11:21 PM~19486402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 3 2011, 12:15 AM~19487136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha..I like that :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 2 2011, 08:05 AM~19480329
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same to u


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 3 2011, 06:36 AM~19488844
> *hahaha..I like that :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Jan 3 2011, 01:15 AM~19487136-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's how you rep the EAST over on tha WEST ... :thumbsup:
> Kudos for the long haul :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by peter [email protected] 3 2011, 03:28 AM~19488253
> *A lot of my Brothers have served or are currently serving our Country as well as TECHNIQUES Car Club where it all started back in 1972 on Whittier Blvd. in East LA.  Major Props & Respect to all of the past and current Servicemen and Women World wide.  We will continue to keep all of you in our prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> Well put !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19488841
> *MINT'Z! Man, what happen to our early morning crew high fives?..lol
> 
> It's good thank you for asking, I'm just happy it's still there and I don't have to wear a pirate patch..lol :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck him Patti ... Anywayz glad your eye is doing better but the pirate patch woulda up'd your street cred & you woulda rocked it well!  ( no pun intended with the wink / squinty smiley )


----------



## stubborn4life

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by stubborn4life_@Jan 3 2011, 01:53 PM~19489969
> *Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season
> 
> Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc.
> I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene.  Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.
> 
> Photography is also in the works.  Hit me up for rates.
> 
> Keep on riding!!!
> 
> Stubborn4Life
> 
> Stay Stubborn
> 
> Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>
> *


:thumbsup:
I wish you the best ...

:dunno: Any East Coast Love for all that your covering?


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19488841
> *MINT'Z! Man, what happen to our early morning crew high fives?..lol
> 
> It's good thank you for asking, I'm just happy it's still there and I don't have to wear a pirate patch..lol :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


this weather make me miserable and when i wake up i have no motivation to talk hahahaha
ill try harder :biggrin: 



 <<<<<<patti being a pirate GRRRRRRRR


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 3 2011, 01:38 PM~19489884
> *
> Fuck him Patti ... Anywayz glad your eye is doing better but the pirate patch woulda up'd your street cred & you woulda rocked it well!   ( no pun intended with the wink / squinty smiley )
> *


 :uh: REALLY ?! i guess you have lil man syndrome but hey if we were bunk mates in jail id fuck ya but I'm the butch and your definitely the bitch


----------



## flaked85

SUP ERRYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

Islanders Car Club stoppin thru to show some luv 



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



Stay warm


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 3 2011, 09:00 PM~19493232
> *:uh:  REALLY ?! i guess you have lil man syndrome  but hey if we were bunk mates in jail id fuck ya but I'm the butch and your definitely the bitch
> *



BUT for some reason funny or not your the one always talkin & bringin up gaye shyt!

:sprint:


----------



## MINT'Z

PATTY WHERE YOU AT??? :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 3 2011, 10:58 PM~19494571
> *BUT for some reason funny or not your the one always talkin & bringin up gaye shyt!
> 
> :sprint:
> *


I <3 U


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 4 2011, 05:50 AM~19498255
> *PATTY WHERE YOU AT??? :h5:
> *


AGH!!! I MISSED IT!!!

:h5: :h5: Two for good measure :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 PM~19493169
> *this weather make me miserable and when i wake up i have no motivation to talk hahahaha
> ill try harder :biggrin:
> <<<<<<patti being a pirate GRRRRRRRR
> *


hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by stubborn4life_@Jan 3 2011, 12:53 PM~19489969
> *Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season
> 
> Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc.
> 
> I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene.  Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.
> 
> Photography is also in the works.  Hit me up for rates.
> 
> Keep on riding!!!
> 
> Stubborn4Life
> 
> Stay Stubborn
> 
> Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>
> *


Super Cool anything that supports lowriding I support


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 3 2011, 12:38 PM~19489884
> *Now that's how you rep the EAST over on tha WEST ... :thumbsup:
> Kudos for the long haul :yes:
> x2
> Well put !!!
> Fuck him Patti ... Anywayz glad your eye is doing better but the pirate patch woulda up'd your street cred & you woulda rocked it well!   ( no pun intended with the wink / squinty smiley )
> *


hahahahaha...Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 4 2011, 05:50 AM~19498256
> *I <3 U
> *


SKITTLES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HEY I HEARD 2011 IS GONNA BE THE BEST!!!!!! 










THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## Patti Dukez

Nice Pic Big Russ :biggrin: 

One of my old favorites


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 06:35 AM~19498395
> *HEY I HEARD 2011 IS GONNA BE THE BEST!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT
> *


Thats what the romors are saying 2011 the best yet, stand by.................................. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 05:37 AM~19498400
> *Nice Pic Big Russ :biggrin:
> 
> One of my old favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ooooooooooooooooooooooo helllll yeaaaaaaaaa* in my stone cold steve austin voice


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 07:37 AM~19498400
> *Nice Pic Big Russ :biggrin:
> 
> One of my old favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a hotttt azz pict rite her


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 AM~19498418
> *Thats what the romors are saying 2011 the best yet, stand by.................................. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Standing by for greatness


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 4 2011, 01:41 PM~19500228
> *this is a hotttt azz pict rite her
> *


Appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

Patti, Post the pic of you doing the flying ninja kick. I can't find it.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 4 2011, 02:39 PM~19500631
> *Patti, Post the pic of you doing the flying ninja kick. I can't find it.
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol....I'll find that thing :biggrin: 



















CAMERA NINJAS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, VaBossLady703

My homegirl :biggrin: see you this weekend


----------



## 80GRAND

whats good homegirl haven't had a chance to call you but we'll talk soon


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 02:44 PM~19500654
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol....I'll find that thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA NINJAS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good times right there. haha!!!!! :biggrin: 

I searched for your ninja pic but no luck yet.


----------



## KNDYLAC

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 4 2011, 03:10 PM~19500831
> *whats good homegirl haven't had a chance to call you but we'll talk soon
> *


sallgood, just call me whenever or even better come on out this weekend and we'll talk it up in person :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 3 2011, 08:01 PM~19493238
> *SUP ERRYBODY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DUDE! Hey man are you coming out this weekend and if so can you bring me some business cards? :biggrin: 

I got the logo on the back and I've had a couple of people inquire but I have nothing to give


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 4 2011, 04:31 PM~19501338
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19493245
> *Islanders Car Club stoppin thru to show some luv
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Stay warm
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR ISLANDERS


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 4 2011, 04:26 PM~19501294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Good times right there. haha!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I searched for your ninja pic but no luck yet.
> *


check it out!!!!!!!

It's tiny but it's there


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 PM~19503000
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gotta be from the 90s


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 4 2011, 07:36 PM~19503047
> *thats gotta be from the 90s
> *


haha..yeah that was my old truck...it used to have some sweet chrome and golds..I'll try and find a pic


----------



## Patti Dukez

Will be back out this year  





































my little dude Switch is like "what the duece?"..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

This will also be available again this year :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 08:42 PM~19503120
> *This will also be available again this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why was it out of print


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 4 2011, 07:45 PM~19503149
> *why was it out of print
> *


The guy I had doing my dvds went out of business and took everything with him..all hard copies were gone...including mine..I found another burnable copy and I'm bringin it back :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 09:03 PM~19503373
> *The guy I had doing my dvds went out of business and took everything with him..all hard copies were gone...including mine..I found another burnable copy and I'm bringin it back :biggrin:
> *


sweet always back up your shit


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 4 2011, 08:12 PM~19503470
> *sweet always back up your shit
> *


yeah I know now, the company was actually pretty cool I guess it just didn't work out and then I drank too much beer and forgot who I was dealing with and something something...

It's cool now tho :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 4 2011, 08:42 PM~19503120
> *This will also be available again this year :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if I dont miss it, pm me cause I want it!!


----------



## MINT'Z

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MINT'Z
:uh: Patti???


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 5 2011, 06:02 AM~19508543
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MINT'Z
> :uh: Patti???
> *


HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2011, 11:02 PM~19505660
> *if I dont miss it, pm me cause I want it!!
> *


Will do!!!!! I'll have it here soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Patti Dukez, MINT'Z*

YESSSSSS......... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :run: uffin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 07:21 AM~19508668
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z
> 
> YESSSSSS......... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :ninja:  :run:  uffin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 07:41 AM~19508579
> *Will do!!!!! I'll have it here soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

What it do servin'em? Can't wait for.uncle.sam to cut me my.refund check. Got my eyes on a pretty virginia town car that I hope to bring back to maryland.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 5 2011, 12:02 PM~19509773
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 5 2011, 01:14 PM~19510353
> *What it do servin'em? Can't wait for.uncle.sam to cut me my.refund check. Got my eyes on a pretty virginia town car that I hope to bring back to maryland.
> *


Uh oh!!!!! :cheesy: Do it Phil :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See you this weekend too


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19511142
> *Uh oh!!!!!  :cheesy: Do it Phil :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> See you this weekend too
> *


gonna try and make it, I think I'm starting to come down with something


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 5 2011, 08:21 AM~19508668
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z
> 
> YESSSSSS......... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :ninja:  :run:  uffin:
> *


must have missed ya


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 5 2011, 06:31 PM~19513066
> *must have missed ya
> *


  :biggrin: 

_*GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin: *_


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 05:13 AM~19519085
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :tongue:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 07:13 AM~19519085
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*COME BY AND GRAB YOUR COPY OF THE WHOLE DVD AT WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM



















:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :biggrin:*_


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 07:10 AM~19519290
> *COME BY AND GRAB YOUR COPY OF THE WHOLE DVD AT WWW.PATTIDUKEZPRODUCTIONS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


*

REACH FOR THE SKY*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2011, 08:39 AM~19519387
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 6 2011, 10:46 AM~19519882
> *REACH FOR THE SKY
> *


DEFINITLEY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MANA SIGHTING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

FUTURE RIDER


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 12:53 PM~19520780
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol..


----------



## Patti Dukez

I can't remember where I got it from but this is one of my favorite pics 2010..


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19520764
> *MANA SIGHTING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 12:56 PM~19520803
> *I can't remember where I got it from but this is one of my favorite pics 2010..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they saw me rollin like tht back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 6 2011, 02:25 PM~19522424
> *they saw me rollin like tht back in the day  :biggrin:
> *


i remember that.........


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19520764
> *MANA SIGHTING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and he still doesnt fit in the front seat....lets try one of those smart cars :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 10:51 AM~19520764
> *MANA SIGHTING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin: 

A good summer dream jam, I can't wait to cruise


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jan 6 2011, 05:34 PM~19523093
> *and he still doesnt fit in the front seat....lets try one of those smart cars :biggrin:
> *


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 6 2011, 04:25 PM~19522424
> *they saw me rollin like tht back in the day  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....yeah that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MINT'Z, Patti Dukez
HA gotya :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 01:19 AM~19527740
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Islanders :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 7 2011, 07:22 AM~19528862
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MINT'Z, Patti Dukez
> HA gotya  :h5:
> *


HAHA :biggrin: 

GOOD MORNING MINTZ!!!!!-----> :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

snowin here how about you


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 6 2011, 10:53 AM~19520780
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"THE PATTI WAGON" :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 7 2011, 07:24 AM~19528867
> *snowin here how about you
> *


no and thank goodness...I'm ready for the summer :happysad: 

Naaamean?










sure you do :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 08:33 AM~19528886
> *no and thank goodness...I'm ready for the summer :happysad:
> 
> Naaamean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 7 2011, 07:28 AM~19528874
> *"THE PATTI WAGON"  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHHAAA....yeah me and that car just fit :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 7 2011, 07:34 AM~19528889
> *bahahaha  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Alright I'm off to take on the world...have a good day


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JESSICA W/JUST KLOWNIN C.C. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HER YOU SHOULD SHE'S A REAL RIDER AND A DEAR FRIEND..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 09:16 PM~19534281
> *A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JESSICA W/JUST KLOWNIN C.C. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HER YOU SHOULD SHE'S A REAL RIDER AND A DEAR FRIEND..
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL :biggrin:
> *



Pics - or she doesn't exist ...
:roflmao:

j/p

Happy Birthday to Jess - especially if she's a part of Pittsburgh's extended family
Just Klownin c.c.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 7 2011, 11:58 PM~19535911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that vid is bad ass i wish i had a shop i could do that in


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 8 2011, 06:51 AM~19538345
> *that vid is bad ass  i wish i had a shop i could do that in
> *


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 7 2011, 09:58 PM~19535911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 8 2011, 09:17 AM~19539369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 8 2011, 12:17 PM~19539369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Look, i can see the roof of my lincoln. But seriously, great coverage :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

YEA I SAW THE STREETDREAMZ CC. COVERAGE AND REALIZED SOMTHING VERY IMPOARTANT ABOUT MYSELF... AND WHO I AM..........










































I AM A RIDER AND THIS IS WHAT I DO SO I'M BRINGING THE REGAL BACK OUT WHERE IT BELONGS IN THE*** STREEEEEEEEEEEETS***


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 9 2011, 08:21 PM~19551042
> *YEA I SAW THE STREETDREAMZ CC. COVERAGE AND REALIZED SOMTHING VERY IMPOARTANT ABOUT MYSELF... AND WHO I AM..........
> I AM A RIDER AND THIS IS WHAT I DO SO I'M BRINGING THE REGAL BACK OUT WHERE IT BELONGS IN THE*** STREEEEEEEEEEEETS***
> *


WOW YA NEED TO BE FAMOUS TO COME OUT IN DA STREETS I WISH ALL EM RIDERS WIT CLEAN RIDES IN DA DMV COME OUT IN LRM SO THEY CAN COME BACK TO DA STREETZ...SMH

I DO IT 4 DA LOVE NOT THE FAME!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 9 2011, 09:24 PM~19550518
> *Look, i can see the roof of my lincoln. But seriously, great coverage  :thumbsup:
> *


PHIL!!!!! Man, it wasn't the same out there without you yesterday :happysad: I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 08:51 PM~19550212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that is a great pic!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 9 2011, 10:21 PM~19551042
> *YEA I SAW THE STREETDREAMZ CC. COVERAGE AND REALIZED SOMTHING VERY IMPOARTANT ABOUT MYSELF... AND WHO I AM..........
> I AM A RIDER AND THIS IS WHAT I DO SO I'M BRINGING THE REGAL BACK OUT WHERE IT BELONGS IN THE*** STREEEEEEEEEEEETS***
> *


I HEARD THAT :biggrin: bring that thing back out  .....let's ride :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *WstSideLincoln*


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 06:11 AM~19554208
> *I HEARD THAT :biggrin: bring that thing back out  .....let's ride :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

DIS TOPIC NEEDS MO FAT HOES.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 07:09 AM~19554205
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that is a great pic!!!!
> *


agreed  ..it came out sick :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 09:54 AM~19554407
> *DIS TOPIC NEEDS MO FAT HOES.
> *


GO BACK TO OT :uh:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 10 2011, 09:02 AM~19554430
> *GO BACK TO OT :uh:
> *


IVE NEVER BEEN THERE. :uh:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 10 2011, 09:02 AM~19554430
> *GO BACK TO OT :uh:
> *


GO BACK TO WORK. :uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576685


----------



## scrape'n-by

big props to patti..you put a lot of hard work and dedication to this movement...good meeting you in the atl...


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 10:10 AM~19554465
> *GO BACK TO WORK. :uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576685
> *


thought you never went into OT hahaha


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 10 2011, 09:21 AM~19554503
> *thought you never went into OT hahaha
> *


FIRST TYME FOE ERRYTHING.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 10:24 AM~19554515
> *FIRST TYME FOE ERRYTHING.
> *


foe shizzle


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 9 2011, 10:55 PM~19551466
> *WOW YA NEED TO BE FAMOUS TO COME OUT IN DA STREETS I WISH ALL EM RIDERS WIT CLEAN RIDES IN DA DMV COME OUT IN LRM SO THEY CAN COME BACK TO DA STREETZ...SMH
> 
> I DO IT 4 DA LOVE NOT THE FAME!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 10 2011, 09:11 AM~19554471
> *big props to patti..you put a lot of hard work and dedication to this movement...good meeting you in the atl...
> *


I really appreciate that and thank u..it was nice being down there with all of you..i think we need to come when it gets a little warmer too...I could see some fun times down there in the summer...atl rides hard


----------



## Patti Dukez

MINT'Z :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Servin'em took a trip to MD and VA this weekend to support INDIVIDUALS COAT DRIVE..it was amazing as always the level of support goes without saying..Rolando you have an incredible family and I enjoyed kicking it with everyone especially Kat (we are going to be two of the coolest chicks in wagons for sure :biggrin: ) a very special thank you to Rob for the gloves and Oscar for the hot chocolate both kept me warm and the filming not so shakey...LOL. Of course due to the cold I didn't get to see little Pat but I will this summer...and your cousin was rocking out all day..lol. 

Rolando I will support you anytime, you just say the word..you all did a really good thing for a lot of people that truly needed it..I consider you a dear friend for life  

To all that showed up and supported I know you were appreciated...now let's rock out some kickass pics :biggrin: 

The ride up was very  









Casper w/Street Nations brought some bomb morning tasties :biggrin: (I got my text too late  ...but next time  )









:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Haha...Joe hno: 



























Phil Worthington from Shiftpoint came out to support


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mark with Islanders came out to support and we greeted each other with the traditional "punch to the face"...LOL...dude :h5:  










:biggrin: 



























A little back wheel blow-out damage :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 8 2011, 12:17 PM~19539369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Glad to help :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The cruise to our next location was :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 10 2011, 06:41 PM~19558471
> *Glad to help  :biggrin:
> *


Phil :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Heavy Metal Works our second stop  










Street Nations always down  









Urban Legends came out strong :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

Lowrider Connection


----------



## Patti Dukez

The food...









was super ---> :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Joe could get it too..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Just Klownin came in to support :biggrin: 


























My girl, I love ya chick you're awesome


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: that's what it's all about


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mark posing..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Modern Times came in to shine and support :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 06:30 PM~19558
> 
> Casper w/Street Nations brought some bomb morning tasties :biggrin: (I got my text too late  ...but next time  )
> [img
> *http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/INDIVIDUALS%20COAT%20DRIVE%202011/046.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Lac... sup everybody


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 









I punch my dear friend Mar with Islanders a good-bye..









and was on the road home..a great day thank you to INDIVIDUALS and everyone who came out to support :biggrin: 



















Into night


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Rox that was the first thing I noticed too..lol. Super Nice Caddy


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 07:08 PM~19558695
> *Ox-Rox that was the first thing I noticed too..lol. Super Nice Caddy
> *



OOOOOO YAAAAAA :biggrin: 

Patti you got good taste.lol


----------



## INKEDCITY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 10 2011, 07:14 PM~19558725
> *OOOOOO YAAAAAA :biggrin:
> 
> Patti you got good taste.lol
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

Good seeing you again Ms. Patti, was def a great turn out.. only if it wasn't so damn windy! other then that it was kool! :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 10 2011, 07:17 PM~19558747
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 10 2011, 07:19 PM~19558766
> *Good seeing you again Ms. Patti, was def a great turn out.. only if it wasn't so damn windy! other then that it was kool! :h5:
> *


Agreed, always good to see you  I wish you well and I know everything will work out for you...you're too strong for it not to


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jan 10 2011, 07:41 PM~19558471
> *Glad to help  :biggrin:
> *


Have to get u out to VA this year!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

As always, Grade A!! pics ,Patti  ....it was good seein you and all the other riders again :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

Thank you, its just a little set back, but its all about the come up! :thumbsup: SERVIN'EM YOU KNOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

great pics mz dukes see u soon we getting ready for the summer n the great stuff! hope some one get this moving for the month of feb...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 10 2011, 07:28 PM~19558847
> *Thank you, its just a little set back, but its all about the come up!  :thumbsup: SERVIN'EM YOU KNOW! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I like the way you think!! See you at the top


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good out there with the coat drive, great pics


----------



## VA CHEVY

Diggin da pics... Wish I could of made it!


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *caprice on dz*

I hope you are feeling better :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 10 2011, 07:33 PM~19558902
> *great pics mz dukes see u soon we getting ready for the summer n the great stuff! hope some one get this moving for the month of feb...
> *


Casper :biggrin: Can't wait to see you all this summer I know it will be great


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 07:53 PM~19559141
> *looking good out there with the coat drive, great pics
> *


appreciate that, looking forward to making our way up soon :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:05 PM~19560667
> *Diggin da pics... Wish I could of made it!
> *


Next time :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Soultrain

hey Patti it was good seeing you again thanks for the great pics see you at the next event

Soultrain of URBAN LEGENDS C.C Maryland


----------



## R00STER

Nice Photos all.. Im looking to meet up with you all this year fo sure.. VA, ill be seein you soon..


----------



## VaBossLady703

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Ms. PattiDukes


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 04:46 PM~19558520
> *Heavy Metal Works our second stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Nations always down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Legends came out strong :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jan 11 2011, 12:08 PM~19565629
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good seeing you there homie  see ya next time.


----------



## VaBossLady703

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:16 PM~19534281
> *A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JESSICA W/JUST KLOWNIN C.C. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HER YOU SHOULD SHE'S A REAL RIDER AND A DEAR FRIEND..
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: I appriciate the shout out Patti, even more the ServinEm sweatshirt you blessed me with. It will be put to good use!! Gotta show em how to serve da streetz JK style  It's always a pleasure to see you and the camera in hand. Until next time continue to do wat you do best....


----------



## VaBossLady703

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 7 2011, 07:15 PM~19534840
> *Pics - or she doesn't exist ...
> :roflmao:
> 
> j/p
> 
> Happy Birthday to Jess - especially if she's a part of Pittsburgh's extended family
> Just Klownin c.c.
> *


Appriciate the birthday luv...no need for pics to be posted...i lay low on layitlow  Much luv to the Steel City Fam from JK C.C.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by VaBossLady703_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19566727
> *Appriciate the birthday luv...no need for pics to be posted...i lay low on layitlow   Much luv to the Steel City Fam from JK C.C.
> *


Phòsho


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by VaBossLady703_@Jan 11 2011, 03:43 PM~19566727
> *Appriciate the birthday luv...no need for pics to be posted...i lay low on layitlow   Much luv to the Steel City Fam from JK C.C.
> *


 :worship:





:scrutinize: So don't go posting any of the one'z I got :dunno: 

J/P :biggrin: 

Hope you had a blessed day! :thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

great pics patti as usual i had a great time seein everybody and ridin i would do it all over again freezin cold hno: or not :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 11 2011, 06:44 AM~19564169
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, caprice on dz
> 
> I hope you are feeling better :biggrin:
> *


much better now, just waiting on that damn tax check so I can take a ride down to your neck of the woods and pic up another wip


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2011, 12:06 AM~19571494
> *much better now, just waiting on that damn tax check so I can take a ride down to your neck of the woods and pic up another wip
> *


come on down and pic that thing up, let me know when your coming we will all hook up for a bit


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jan 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19568014
> *great pics patti as usual i had a great time seein everybody and ridin i would do it all over again freezin cold  hno: or not  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you have an enjoyable face to punch  

..lol man it's always fun kicking it with you..until next time...hopefully it's warmer :happysad:


----------



## MINT'Z

:dunno: :tears: i missed ya






































































:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 12 2011, 06:50 AM~19573186
> *come on down and pic that thing up, let me know when your coming we will all hook up for a bit
> *


I got a bud who said he would drive me down there, I think I can talk him into chilling for an hour or two. How long of a trip is it? Hes ones of those guys who usually drives 70-75 mph.


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 06:30 PM~19558
> 
> Casper w/Street Nations brought some bomb morning tasties :biggrin: (I got my text too late  ...but next time  )
> [img
> *http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/INDIVIDUALS%20COAT%20DRIVE%202011/046.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Nice Lac... sup everybody
> *
Click to expand...

*

What's up Jay it's Pat i'm enjoying the hell out of the car! Working on trying to get it painted up purple everything good with you?*


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 10 2011, 03:38 PM~19558447
> *Mark with Islanders came out to support and we greeted each other with the traditional "punch to the face"...LOL...dude :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little back wheel blow-out damage :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESClassic

wuts up servin em?! 
heard this song at the battle of hydros last year. figure id share it again cuz its on point


----------



## KAKALAK

Good pics!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jan 11 2011, 07:50 AM~19564288
> *hey Patti it was good seeing you again thanks for the great pics see you at the next event
> 
> Soultrain of URBAN LEGENDS C.C Maryland
> *


it was a great time and a great cruise...thank you back and I look forward to hanging with you all again this year...its been a great start to 2011


----------



## MINT'Z

:squint: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *caprice on dz (zzzzzz's)*

I think fell asleep in the Servin'em topic  that's ok phil you are welcome to snooze up in here any time you want :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 06:57 AM~19583848
> *:squint:  :h5:
> *


I am a :ninja: today...you can't see me.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 13 2011, 07:57 AM~19583850
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, caprice on dz (zzzzzz's)
> 
> I think fell asleep in the Servin'em topic  that's ok phil you are welcome to snooze up in here any time you want :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 06:57 AM~19583848
> *:squint:  :h5:
> *


LOL...just playing :biggrin: 

*MORNING BUDDIES UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Form of----->a cool ass chick!!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

he was probably building a model and spilled glue on the keyboard now he cant shut it off


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2011, 07:43 PM~19578235
> *Good pics!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 13 2011, 07:59 AM~19583854
> *LOL...just playing :biggrin:
> 
> MORNING BUDDIES UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Form of----->a cool ass chick!!!!!!
> *


lol are you calling me a cool ass chick :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:00 AM~19583855
> *he was probably building a model and spilled glue on the keyboard now he cant shut it off
> *


hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:00 AM~19583858
> *lol are you calling me a cool ass chick :wow:
> *


that's my damn title...you get your own  ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

he superglued a 64 impala to the mouse now he cant hit the button lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:03 AM~19583866
> *he superglued a 64 impala to the mouse now he cant hit the button lol
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 13 2011, 08:02 AM~19583865
> *that's my damn title...you get your own  ..lol :biggrin:
> *


oh thank god i was only a cool ass chick once and it was helloween


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 AM~19583868
> *oh thank god i was only a cool ass chick once and it was helloween
> *


so you went as me for Halloween :happysad: 

sweet!! :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 13 2011, 08:05 AM~19583869
> *so you went as me for Halloween :happysad:
> 
> sweet!! :h5:
> *


hahaha nice one :boink:


----------



## caprice on dz

I think it was my ce phone. This was the last page I visited so I think it kept me logged in.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19583876
> *I think it was my ce phone. This was the last page I visited so I think it kept me logged in.
> *


lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 13 2011, 07:11 AM~19583876
> *I think it was my ce phone. This was the last page I visited so I think it kept me logged in.
> *


It's cool Phil, we are just messing with ya  

See you soon :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 12 2011, 04:45 PM~19576673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 12 2011, 07:18 PM~19577989
> *wuts up servin em?!
> heard this song at the battle of hydros last year.  figure id share it again cuz its on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## caprice on dz

hot digidy damn its friday


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

You got that right Phil...it's Friday :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

Good morning Ms. Patti Dukez! :h5: 





ITS FRIDAY! :run: :werd:


----------



## flaked85

IT'S FRIDAY,YOU AINT GOT NO JOB,IMA GET YOU HIGH TODAY.LOL


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 14 2011, 09:13 AM~19594253
> *IT'S FRIDAY,YOU AINT GOT NO JOB,IMA GET YOU HIGH TODAY.LOL
> *


please cause im laid off


----------



## VA CHEVY

whatup Pat drizzy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jan 14 2011, 07:55 AM~19594201
> *Good morning Ms. Patti Dukez! :h5:
> ITS FRIDAY! :run:  :werd:
> *




All day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 14 2011, 08:13 AM~19594253
> *IT'S FRIDAY,YOU AINT GOT NO JOB,IMA GET YOU HIGH TODAY.LOL
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 14 2011, 09:31 AM~19594497
> *please cause im laid off
> *


damn


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Jan 14 2011, 02:02 PM~19596536
> *whatup Pat drizzy!!! :biggrin:
> *


_*wa-sap!!!*_


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## JAMES843

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com
there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!!


and would love to have SERVIN'EM to come out!!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti Deeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

BLACK AND YELLOW!!!! going for 7


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19598259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top 3 in every class  food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318
> www.aboverealityevents.com
> there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!!
> and would love to have SERVIN'EM to come out!!!!!
> *


Appreciate the invite we will see what we can do :biggrin: Flyer looks excellent though


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 16 2011, 10:31 AM~19610910
> *Sup Patti  Deeeeee :biggrin:
> *


OX-ROXS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey man, there were some pretty awesome ideas thrown around yesterday by me and your wife...looks like you'll need to stay a little longer :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 AM~19611085
> *BLACK AND YELLOW!!!! going for 7
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 14 2011, 05:56 PM~19598172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they should have hung out with me last night then..lol


----------



## MB671

wassup patti, you ready for the next episode...


----------



## MB671

GOODMORNING PATTI, forgot you must have the day off... hit me up when get up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 17 2011, 08:50 AM~19618274
> *GOODMORNING PATTI, forgot you must have the day off... hit me up when get up  :biggrin:
> *


_*GOOD MORNING MARK!!!!*_

THE SIG & AVI IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Will do :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## VA CHEVY

this commerical i waz talkin bout patii!!!!!! :biggrin: 










thats me this summer!!!!! lol


----------



## Soultrain

Whats up Patti its Mr.Soultrain of URBAN LEGENDS C.c Baltimore wishing you a great week


----------



## block5

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1IMG_20110117_115825.jpg. Just picked up my new toy


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 16 2011, 11:18 AM~19611103
> *OX-ROXS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey man, there were some pretty awesome ideas thrown around yesterday by me and your wife...looks like you'll need to stay a little longer :biggrin:
> *



Make it happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

I need some new Shirts for the KIDS... and Me...


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 16 2011, 10:19 AM~19611109
> *they should have hung out with me last night then..lol
> *


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Jan 17 2011, 09:39 AM~19618448
> *this commerical i waz talkin bout patii!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me this summer!!!!! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jan 17 2011, 11:12 AM~19618925
> *Whats up Patti its Mr.Soultrain of URBAN LEGENDS C.c Baltimore wishing you a great week
> *


URBAN LEGENDS :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Appreciate you swinging thru, hope you have a great week too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 17 2011, 06:34 PM~19622339
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1IMG_20110117_115825.jpg.      Just picked up my new toy
> *


AWESOME!!!!! Can't have enough wagons in this world!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 17 2011, 07:35 PM~19622837
> *Make it happen....    :biggrin:
> *


swatwedo!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 17 2011, 07:37 PM~19622856
> *I need some new Shirts for the KIDS... and Me...
> *


got some in the making :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MINT'Z, Patti Dukez, caprice on dz
oh shit its the servin em cant sleep for shit crew :wave: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z, caprice on dz


MORNING CREW....IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2011, 07:09 AM~19627819
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MINT'Z, Patti Dukez, caprice on dz
> oh shit its the servin em cant sleep for shit crew :wave:  :h5:
> *


HAHAHA....you're not kidding...been working on this new website..shit will be SUPER cool though..man I'm excited about this year..good fun times ahead


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19622856
> *I need some new Shirts for the KIDS... and Me...
> *


theres no way you can fit into a kids shirt why dont you try a xl or maybe an xxl that might work a little better for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 17 2011, 07:56 PM~19623067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PROUD OF ANDREW :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOYALTY TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 18 2011, 08:10 AM~19627824
> *HAHAHA....you're not kidding...been working on this new website..shit will be SUPER cool though..man I'm excited about this year..good fun times ahead
> *


you need a servin em facebook common its 2011


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2011, 07:10 AM~19627825
> *theres no way you can fit into a kids shirt  why dont you try a xl or maybe an xxl that might work a little better for ya :thumbsup:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2011, 07:11 AM~19627829
> *you need a servin em facebook common its 2011
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Patti Dukez, REGAL81, MINT'Z, MAJESTICS'49, caprice on dz*

Full house of greatness :biggrin: 

I must go out now and karate kick the world...I hope everyone has a good day  :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 18 2011, 06:11 AM~19627828
> *PROUD OF ANDREW :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LOYALTY TTT :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MORNING PATTI 
TTMFT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2011, 07:16 AM~19627841
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI
> TTMFT
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 13 2011, 05:49 PM~19588970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 AM~19627840
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Patti Dukez, REGAL81, MINT'Z, MAJESTICS'49, caprice on dz
> 
> Full house of greatness :biggrin:
> 
> I must go out now and karate kick the world...I hope everyone has a good day   :biggrin:
> *


good morning patti!!!!


----------



## WstSideLincoln

thanks for what you did for the wife on saturday and the many days of prep before that. :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 18 2011, 08:32 AM~19627886
> *thanks for what you did for the wife on saturday and the many days of prep before that. :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


why you selling the rides you got something else in the works


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2011, 05:34 AM~19627892
> *why you selling the rides you got something else in the works
> *


ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 18 2011, 07:32 AM~19627886
> *thanks for what you did for the wife on saturday and the many days of prep before that. :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thank you man, that means a lot  glad she had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Jan 18 2011, 01:45 PM~19629752
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!!! :biggrin: 

FYI....there is a guy headed straight for your pit hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

2 Members: Steel City Fam, Patti Dukez

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 18 2011, 07:28 AM~19627867
> *good morning patti!!!!
> *


*~MAJESTICS~* :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 18 2011, 04:04 PM~19630836
> *2 Members: Steel City Fam, Patti Dukez
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I GAVE YOU A :thumbsup: OR A :h5: SO HERE YA GO GIRL TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 18 2011, 11:24 PM~19635135
> *HEY ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I GAVE YOU A  :thumbsup: OR A :h5: SO HERE YA GO GIRL TTT
> *


HEY I LIKE'EM BOTH....APPRECIATION :h5: BACK AT YA :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Gooooooooooood Mooooooorning. Sorry, been at work for ten minutes and Im ready bored to death, and today is my twelve hour day, yipee for me.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave: evening crew :dunno:


----------



## MB671

WASSUP PATTI AND FAM uffin: i would say check you email, but i realize what i need to send you is on my work computer. ill do it first thing tomorrow, see ya laters...


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 19 2011, 06:13 PM~19641786
> *:wave: evening crew :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: wassup curb, i know you got some good shit you havent shared yet... so wassup, post'em up :thumbsup: 
black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

whats up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 19 2011, 08:37 PM~19642013
> *:nicoderm: wassup curb, i know you got some good shit you havent shared yet... so wassup, post'em up  :thumbsup:
> black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: What's happening ... 

I wish that were the case - it get's old & slow round here til the weather breaks & then we can come to StreetDreamz picnics, Battle of the Hydro's & or Just Klownin on the streets of DC :thumbsup:

recently I've only been shooting progress pics of the work being done to 83lowlac's Coupe ... but nothing special & or worth posting :yessad: unfortunately.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 19 2011, 08:48 PM~19642133
> *:wave:  What's happening ...
> 
> I wish that were the case - it get's old & slow round here til the weather breaks & then we can come to StreetDreamz picnics, Battle of the Hydro's & or Just Klownin on the streets of DC :thumbsup:
> 
> recently I've only been shooting progress pics of the work being done to 83lowlac's Coupe ... but nothing special & or worth posting :yessad: unfortunately.
> *


i guess nobody else is worthy enough for your pics huh mike just jay???


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 19 2011, 09:57 PM~19642750
> *i guess nobody else is worthy enough for your pics huh mike just jay???
> *


1st of all dickface Mark & I were speaking & when grown folk are speaking you shut the fuck up.

2nd - No one wants to see the fantastic photo skills I got and the weak ass hop that your car did while being assisted with a little throttle.

3rd - we were talking about recent pics!

Here you go ... you happy now I posted of pic of you - you selfish sumabitch


----------



## Mr. 412

sorry for whore'n up the page SERVIN'EM peeps but some times you gotta smack da shit outta the little one's to teach 'em some manners :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 19 2011, 11:26 PM~19644497
> *1st of all dickface Mark & I were speaking & when grown folk are speaking you shut the fuck up.
> 
> 2nd - No one wants to see the fantastic photo skills I got and the weak ass hop that your car did while being assisted with a little throttle.
> 
> 3rd - we were talking about recent pics!
> 
> Here you go ... you happy now I posted of pic of you - you selfish sumabitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh no he didnt, lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!

LOL..you guys make for a funny ass wake up :biggrin: 

HAPPY THURSDAY....FRIDAY EVE


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 18 2011, 08:34 AM~19627892
> *why you selling the rides you got something else in the works
> *


64 :0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 19 2011, 06:52 PM~19642182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE WORK THERE....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 18 2011, 02:04 PM~19630845
> *~MAJESTICS~ :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln+Jan 20 2011, 08:17 AM~19647185-->
> 
> 
> 
> 64 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lefhandman_@Jan 20 2011, 08:21 AM~19647194
> *THATS NICE WORK THERE....................... :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: 

Thanks ... I appreciate that greatly :yes:


----------



## 80GRAND

you fuckin pa. guys are funny as shit i needed a good laugh and i knew i could count on this topic to deliver..............................O BY THE WAY WHAT UP PATTI


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 20 2011, 12:26 AM~19644497
> *1st of all dickface Mark & I were speaking & when grown folk are speaking you shut the fuck up.
> 
> 2nd - No one wants to see the fantastic photo skills I got and the weak ass hop that your car did while being assisted with a little throttle.
> 
> 3rd - we were talking about recent pics!
> 
> Here you go ... you happy now I posted of pic of you - you selfish sumabitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 look mark doesnt like you so quit talking to him
2 your stuck in the 80s k there 2 pump so get on your hover round and cruise off into the sunset
3 your mom
4 you have wrinkled balls


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2011, 11:56 AM~19648070
> *1 look mark doesnt like you so quit talking to him
> 2 your stuck in the 80s k there 2 pump so get on your hover round and cruise off into the sunset
> 3 your mom
> 4 you have wrinkled balls
> *



Really concerned about the highlighted one ... 
& no more rooming with you apparently when we go out of town !!!

& 

response to it all; FUCK YOUR FACE you chubby fuck !!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 20 2011, 12:54 PM~19648472
> *Really concerned about the highlighted one ...
> & no more rooming with you apparently when we go out of town !!!
> 
> &
> 
> response to it all; FUCK YOUR FACE you chubby fuck !!!
> *


you should be imma rape your scrawny ass NUTZ TO BUTTZ


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 20 2011, 07:38 AM~19647225
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 20 2011, 09:45 AM~19647673
> *you fuckin pa. guys are funny as shit i needed a good laugh and i knew i could count on this topic to deliver..............................O BY THE WAY WHAT UP PATTI
> *


lol..crazy guyz  

Good to see ya man :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What's up Soultrain :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 PM~19648527
> *you should be imma rape your scrawny ass  NUTZ TO BUTTZ
> *


 :barf: 











& don't none of yinz act like you don't remember how this mutha fucka be like when we come back down.


----------



## MINT'Z

good moenin :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOOOOOODDDDD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS FRIDAY :biggrin: *_


----------



## MINT'Z

sup phil


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 21 2011, 07:14 AM~19657570
> *sup phil
> *


Phil is a :ninja: :biggrin: 

Morning punch to the face


----------



## caprice on dz

Its this damn htc evo. If i dont go to anothet website before closing the internet it keeps me logged in. But to answer your question, I'm going nuts waiting for my tax return to deposit. Its time for a new ride and word has it theres a nice a lincoln for sale in hampton roads :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 21 2011, 07:55 AM~19657654
> *Its this damn htc evo. If i dont go to anothet website before closing the internet it keeps me logged in. But to answer your question, I'm going nuts waiting for my tax return to deposit. Its time for a new ride and word has it theres a nice a lincoln for sale in hampton roads  :biggrin:
> *


your evo likes Servin'em :biggrin: 

Come down here and grab that thing up...  see you soon Phil :h5:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 21 2011, 12:11 PM~19658881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE......

<img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ANYONE WANT TO GO FREEZE WHILE TURNING A WRENCH WE ARE ROLLING OUT THERE TOMORROW AFTERNOON  *_


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 21 2011, 12:01 PM~19659227
> *IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIME, IT'S JUNKYARD TIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE......
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://www.pic4ever.com/images/banana_smiley_3.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ANYONE WANT TO GO FREEZE WHILE TURNING A WRENCH WE ARE ROLLING OUT THERE TOMORROW AFTERNOON
> *


HEY PATTI, HAPPY HUNTING... be on a lookout for a 89'- 94' toyota rear axle :biggrin: STAY WARM OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 19 2011, 06:48 PM~19642133
> *:wave:  What's happening ...
> 
> I wish that were the case - it get's old & slow round here til the weather breaks & then we can come to StreetDreamz picnics, Battle of the Hydro's & or Just Klownin on the streets of DC :thumbsup:
> 
> recently I've only been shooting progress pics of the work being done to 83lowlac's Coupe ... but nothing special & or worth posting :yessad: unfortunately.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD, just keep your len's clean and your batteries charged. when this weather breaks, its on... see you fellas real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 19 2011, 07:57 PM~19642750
> *i guess nobody else is worthy enough for your pics huh mike just jay???
> *


damn :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 21 2011, 01:57 PM~19659666
> *HEY PATTI, HAPPY HUNTING... be on a lookout for a 89'- 94' toyota rear axle  :biggrin: STAY WARM OUT THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


DUDE!!!! I will keep a look out!! and warm I will probably not stay but just know that my frozen lips will still be smiling because I love....

_*THE JUNKYARD!!!! *_It's freaking awesome :biggrin: 

You can look the cars up they have online now but I think that takes some of the fun out of it...it's like a surprise every time I go...and I like surprises :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 21 2011, 02:04 PM~19659733
> *ITS ALL GOOD, just keep your len's clean and your batteries charged. when this weather breaks, its on... see you fellas real soon  :thumbsup:
> *


that's real talk right there and Curbside= greatness  

can wait to see the summer pics...gonna be awesome


----------



## MB671

[/quote]

NICE!!!


----------



## milkbone

WUZ UP PATTI


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 21 2011, 08:26 AM~19657591
> *Phil is a :ninja:  :biggrin:
> 
> Morning punch to the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dana looks like he just crapped his pants


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave: hope everyones new year is starting out good, see everyone in the spring, in the meantime GO STEELERS getting ready to bring home #7 :h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Jan 21 2011, 09:30 PM~19663052
> *:wave:  hope everyones new year is starting out good, see everyone in the spring, in the meantime GO STEELERS getting ready to bring home #7  :h5:
> *


Ouch, another punch to the gut, lol, its all good though


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

*SERVIN EM' LATE NITE CREW *


----------



## caprice on dz

yeaaaaaa, today is my last day of community service


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 05:07 AM~19665643
> *yeaaaaaa, today is my last day of community service
> *


hold on....lol...phil you have community service???

what the duece?..lol

_*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!!*_

(psst...it's junkyard time  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 21 2011, 11:11 PM~19663950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 21 2011, 11:33 PM~19664124
> *SERVIN EM' LATE NITE CREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD TO SEE YA MAN...THANKS FOR THE OLDIES I SURE DO LOVE THEM :biggrin: 

Music today just isn't the same


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 21 2011, 06:08 PM~19661553
> *dana looks like he just crapped his pants
> *


lol...yeah he does


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 21 2011, 03:35 PM~19660520
> *WUZ UP PATTI
> *


Good Morning Wayne


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD MORNING TO ALL


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 06:07 AM~19665643
> *yeaaaaaa, today is my last day of community service
> *


what did you do to get community service


----------



## MINT'Z

man is it cold today its 0 degrees


----------



## caprice on dz

I was sitting in a mcdonalds parking lot letting my engine cool down and a pissed off cop who cojldnt catch some street racers looped me in woth a bunch of hondas for loitering. It was easier to take the 24 hours than risk the possibility of a $100 fine and upto 30 days in jail. Besides, this makes the third day od putting in 3 hours at the local firehouse and the chief is giving me credit for all 24.


----------



## block5

my two newast babies


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 22 2011, 03:55 PM~19667781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two newast babies
> *


excellent :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 09:51 AM~19666038
> *I was sitting in a mcdonalds parking lot letting my engine cool down and a pissed off cop who cojldnt catch some street racers looped me in woth a bunch of hondas for loitering. It was easier to take the 24 hours than risk the possibility of a $100 fine and upto 30 days in jail. Besides, this makes the third day od putting in 3 hours at the local firehouse and the chief is giving me credit for all 24.
> *


lol...damn Phil...that's fucked up..I would've told him I was waiting on my double cheeseburger without pickles...everyone knows they have to make them special order  

Glad your almost done


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 10:51 AM~19666038
> *I was sitting in a mcdonalds parking lot letting my engine cool down and a pissed off cop who cojldnt catch some street racers looped me in woth a bunch of hondas for loitering. It was easier to take the 24 hours than risk the possibility of a $100 fine and upto 30 days in jail. Besides, this makes the third day od putting in 3 hours at the local firehouse and the chief is giving me credit for all 24.
> *


thats weak but cool of the fire cheif 
you dont have to lie to you were trying to show those rices what you linc had under the hood


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 23 2011, 05:28 AM~19672234
> *excellent :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thanks.how was your junkyard trip get anything good?


----------



## drunken86

wut up servin'em   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 22 2011, 06:44 AM~19665880
> *man is it cold today  its 0 degrees
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 23 2011, 10:06 AM~19672533
> *thanks.how was your junkyard trip get anything good?
> *


I wish, it was VERY cold but still fun :biggrin: I just like the hunt...sometimes it would blow your mind what people will toss out...I needed parts for my cop car this time though not the wagon so the picking was easier :biggrin: 

Check this site out for your wagon *www.dixiemontecarlo.com * 

Great parts for a good price :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 22 2011, 08:44 AM~19665880
> *man is it cold today  its 0 degrees
> *


it just means you don't have a temperature...check back again tomorrow :happysad: ..lol

_*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jan 23 2011, 07:28 PM~19676407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> wut up servin'em     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up Joe :biggrin: 

appreciate the morning jam :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice on dz

wasssssssuuuuuuuppppp. Okay I feel better, now I'm off to bed :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hold on....here you go....good morning pics


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 06:23 AM~19680523
> *Hold on....here you go....good morning pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yowsa :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 24 2011, 06:18 AM~19680519
> *wasssssssuuuuuuuppppp. Okay I feel better, now I'm off to bed :biggrin:
> *


FREE PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

Just kidding with ya :biggrin:  I hope you get some good rest... :biggrin: and have a great monday


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 24 2011, 06:24 AM~19680524
> *yowsa  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

an oldie but still goodie


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

the best one...  :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 07:16 AM~19680514
> *it just means you don't have a temperature...check back again tomorrow :happysad: ..lol
> 
> GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> *


monin guess what








:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 07:35 AM~19680533
> *the best one...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bend over the hood and show some skin :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 24 2011, 07:07 AM~19680567
> *bend over the hood and show some skin :biggrin:
> *


lol....no way :biggrin: 

I was just going thru my 'chick picks' and thought I'd share to liven up a Monday morning :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 24 2011, 07:06 AM~19680564
> *monin  guess what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I kept flipping back and fourth to that last night, I didn't see the end but with what I saw I figured you'd be happy this morning :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 10:24 AM~19680854
> *lol....no way :biggrin:
> 
> I was just going thru my 'chick picks' and thought I'd share to liven up a Monday morning :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 10:27 AM~19680859
> *I kept flipping back and fourth to that last night, I didn't see the end but with what I saw I figured you'd be happy this morning :biggrin:
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 24 2011, 07:07 AM~19680567
> *bend over the hood and show some skin :biggrin:
> *


times 2 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 AM~19680533
> *the best one...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :wave:


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO GOOD MORN. DAMM WHAT A NIGHT .......GO BLACK & YELLOW BABY STEELERS ARE ABOUT TO DO IT AGAIN.....


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 24 2011, 11:41 AM~19681212
> *HELLO GOOD MORN. DAMM WHAT A NIGHT .......GO BLACK & YELLOW BABY STEELERS ARE ABOUT TO DO IT AGAIN.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 24 2011, 09:19 AM~19681068
> *:wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :wave:
> *


WASSUP SIRDRAKE :wave: , hope you and fame is off to great year... you down to cruz up 95N when this weather breaks... :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:19 AM~19681068
> *:wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 AM~19681212
> *HELLO GOOD MORN. DAMM WHAT A NIGHT .......GO BLACK & YELLOW BABY STEELERS ARE ABOUT TO DO IT AGAIN.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 24 2011, 12:33 PM~19682008
> *WASSUP SIRDRAKE  :wave:  , hope you and fame is off to great year... you down to cruz up 95N when this weather breaks...  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Mark! Email sent  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Patti Dukez, MINT'Z*

Afternoon Crew :nicoderm:


----------



## 80GRAND

2 Members: 80GRAND, Patti Dukez

I SEE YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*BATTLE OF THE HYDROS HOSTED BY ISLANDERS IS UP ON DROPJAW MAGAZINE :biggrin: 

<a href=\'http://www.dropjawnation.com/shows/view_show.php?id=336\' target=\'_blank\'>BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 04:35 AM~19680533
> *the best one...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Jan 24 2011, 12:33 PM~19682008
> *WASSUP SIRDRAKE  :wave:  , hope you and fame is off to great year... you down to cruz up 95N when this weather breaks...  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie,,,,,,,,,,,u already no im ready,,,,,,,i stay readyy,,,,,wut bout u fool,,,,,,its corona time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 03:43 PM~19682958
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MINT'Z
> 
> Afternoon Crew :nicoderm:
> *


JOBLESS CREW hahahaha im the morning noon and night crew :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 AM~19680533
> *the best one...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: Nails and Toes..lol


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 04:15 AM~19680513
> *I wish, it was VERY cold but still fun :biggrin: I just like the hunt...sometimes it would blow your mind what people will toss out...I needed parts for my cop car this time though not the wagon so the picking was easier :biggrin:
> 
> Check this site out for your wagon www.dixiemontecarlo.com
> 
> Great parts for a good price :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the info ill check that site dont need much though just the rear outside fillers behind the bumper car is pretty solid only has 41399 og miles


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 24 2011, 09:37 PM~19686971
> *thanks for the info ill check that site dont need  much though just the rear outside fillers behind the bumper car is pretty solid only has 41399 og miles
> *


Make sure that you just go to the area and pick up the parts. It is just outside of Charlotte, and trust me for the prices of there shipping, you could drive up there and pick them up. Homie is pretty cool, does it out of his house


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 24 2011, 06:29 PM~19684943
> *:wow:  :wow:  Nails and Toes..lol
> *


hahahaaaa.... :happysad: 

If ever in trouble I bet I could climb a tree faster than you..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 24 2011, 09:37 PM~19686971
> *thanks for the info ill check that site dont need  much though just the rear outside fillers behind the bumper car is pretty solid only has 41399 og miles
> *


Damn that's pretty good, what size engine does it have? Probably a 229 or a 231? I hated it. I threw mine out and changed over to a 350 (also known as a tree-fitty :biggrin: )...the motor mounts were kind of a bitch but the rest of it fit nice and snug...

You need power.....I suggest change :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baghdady, Patti Dukez


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 25 2011, 07:04 AM~19691005
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: baghdady, Patti Dukez
> :wave:
> *


*DANNY :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: *


















Rolando was telling me about your plans when you come home...man I'm exicted and you know I'll support...I love food too!! I'll drive up for the grand opening :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE :biggrin: *_

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *MAJESTICS'49* 

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 04:23 AM~19680523
> *Hold on....here you go....good morning pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :biggrin: good morning patti....


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 25 2011, 07:18 AM~19691024
> *:boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:  good morning patti....
> *


she was hot :biggrin: GOOD MORNING


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 25 2011, 05:17 AM~19691022
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MAJESTICS'49
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: who tha hell is that sexy guy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 25 2011, 05:01 AM~19691002
> *Damn that's pretty good, what size engine does it have? Probably a 229 or a 231? I hated it. I threw mine out and changed over to a 350 (also known as a tree-fitty :biggrin: )...the motor mounts were kind of a bitch but the rest of it fit nice and snug...
> 
> You need power.....I suggest change :biggrin:
> *


It has 3.8 I want to change it later but mark want want me to leave it so it lighter in the front to get more air when we lift it. But I probably gonna switch it next winter anyway I like power.


----------



## mr.casper

good morning servin em family wat ^ patty?
getting things ready for the streetz!


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 04:35 AM~19680533
> *the best one...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i agree!!


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 25 2011, 07:20 AM~19691028
> *:wow:  :wow: who tha hell is that sexy guy!!!! :biggrin:
> *


his name is sir drake :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19691498
> *his name is sir SIR PAYASO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 25 2011, 07:11 AM~19691015
> *DANNY :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolando was telling me about your plans when you come home...man I'm exicted and you know I'll support...I love food too!! I'll drive up for the grand opening :biggrin:
> *



You know it :biggrin: There is a big enough parking lot for a get together :biggrin: 



And that's a good picture of me :cheesy: You Rock girl  :worship:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 25 2011, 09:43 AM~19691511
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny fool


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## unforgiven50insp

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Jan 24 2011, 08:18 AM~19681062
> *times 2      :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

****FIRST POST FOR WEDNESDAY*****


----------



## caprice on dz

Oh joy, snowing in glen burnie. I work 12 hours today and my wiper motor quit last week


----------



## Patti Dukez

*GOOD MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin: 

I just wanted to announce that at 5:32am this morning Servin'em Lowrider DVDs became the proud owner of WWW.SERVINEM.COM :biggrin:*

Coming soon will deliever the best lowrider coverage and news as you could only expect from the East Coast each month and the best part is that it will feature a rider of the month, club of the month, shop of the month, or solider of the month, etc and will take you in depth of their story and builds...a "MEET THE STREETS" type of deal :biggrin: 

I'm so proud and honored to be a part of this movement and I'm super excited for the future...I appreciate everyone who supports us...it makes this all happen and we will keep doing the damn thing until the wheels fall off...

It's a good morning fo-sho :biggrin: 






:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 25 2011, 09:29 PM~19697453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesomeness :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 25 2011, 10:50 PM~19698337
> *would be nice :biggrin:
> *


lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 25 2011, 10:30 PM~19698088
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 26 2011, 12:43 AM~19699483
> *****FIRST POST FOR WEDNESDAY*****
> *


x1.5.. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 26 2011, 04:30 AM~19700742
> *Oh joy, snowing in glen burnie. I work 12 hours today and my wiper motor quit last week
> *


have a better day phil


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 26 2011, 06:48 AM~19700888
> *GOOD MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> 
> I just wanted to announce that at 5:32am this morning Servin'em Lowrider DVDs became the proud owner of WWW.SERVINEM.COM :biggrin:
> 
> Coming soon will deliever the best lowrider coverage and news as you could only expect from the East Coast each month and the best part is that it will feature a rider of the month, club of the month, shop of the month, or solider of the month, etc and will take you in depth of their story and builds...a "MEET THE STREETS" type of deal :biggrin:
> 
> I'm so proud and honored to be a part of this movement and I'm super excited for the future...I appreciate everyone who supports us...it makes this all happen and we will keep doing the damn thing until the wheels fall off...
> 
> It's a good morning fo-sho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *




:h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 AM~19700888
> *GOOD MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> 
> I just wanted to announce that at 5:32am this morning Servin'em Lowrider DVDs became the proud owner of WWW.SERVINEM.COM :biggrin:
> 
> Coming soon will deliever the best lowrider coverage and news as you could only expect from the East Coast each month and the best part is that it will feature a rider of the month, club of the month, shop of the month, or solider of the month, etc and will take you in depth of their story and builds...a "MEET THE STREETS" type of deal :biggrin:
> 
> I'm so proud and honored to be a part of this movement and I'm super excited for the future...I appreciate everyone who supports us...it makes this all happen and we will keep doing the damn thing until the wheels fall off...
> 
> It's a good morning fo-sho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:    :nicoderm:
> *


GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:  :wow: :nicoderm: :h5: :boink: :run:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 26 2011, 04:48 AM~19700888
> *GOOD MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin:
> 
> I just wanted to announce that at 5:32am this morning Servin'em Lowrider DVDs became the proud owner of WWW.SERVINEM.COM :biggrin:
> 
> Coming soon will deliever the best lowrider coverage and news as you could only expect from the East Coast each month and the best part is that it will feature a rider of the month, club of the month, shop of the month, or solider of the month, etc and will take you in depth of their story and builds...a "MEET THE STREETS" type of deal :biggrin:
> 
> I'm so proud and honored to be a part of this movement and I'm super excited for the future...I appreciate everyone who supports us...it makes this all happen and we will keep doing the damn thing until the wheels fall off...
> 
> It's a good morning fo-sho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

:wave:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 24 2011, 04:29 AM~19680527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an oldie but still goodie
> *


:wow: thx patti .for a good morning


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 26 2011, 05:48 AM~19700888
> *SERVIN'EM ATT*


----------



## Hawaiian Built

*A Double dose of JAMZ! lol
Were u coming or going lol* :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

DO THE DAMN THING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 26 2011, 06:34 PM~19704911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Double dose of JAMZ! lol
> Were u coming or going lol :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


lol that pic is bad ass wassup mana hows the new little one


----------



## mr.casper

patty we got ur back...lets keep SERVIN EM!


----------



## MINT'Z

servin em night crew :h5:




 :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 26 2011, 08:38 PM~19706444
> *patty we got ur back...lets keep SERVIN EM!
> *


I APPRECIATE YOU CASPER AND THE WHOLE STREET NATIONS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19707388
> *servin em night crew  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


I EFFING SUPER DIG YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

AND ONE MORE---> :h5: FOR KICKASSNESS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 26 2011, 07:26 AM~19700962
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THURSDAY MORNING JAM :biggrin: 

IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE IT...SLAP YOURSELF 











LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

ANOTHER GREAT  






it's time to wake up and step out....let's take the world


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 07:40 AM~19710856
> *I EFFING SUPER DIG YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> AND ONE MORE---> :h5: FOR KICKASSNESS :biggrin:
> *


so ... whats your sleep number


----------



## caprice on dz

Check out the gaangsta whitewalls,lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 04:33 AM~19710846
> *I APPRECIATE YOU CASPER AND THE WHOLE STREET NATIONS FAMILY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80GRAND

CHECKING IN.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 27 2011, 07:42 PM~19715561
> *CHECKING IN.
> *


sup dog :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

AINT SHIT TRYIN TO GET MY REGAL BACK TOGETHER AND WAITIN FOR WARMER WEATHER THIS COLD SHIT SUCKS ASSSSSS ....


WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 27 2011, 10:56 PM~19717185
> *AINT SHIT TRYIN TO GET MY REGAL BACK TOGETHER AND WAITIN FOR WARMER WEATHER THIS COLD SHIT SUCKS ASSSSSS ....
> WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE.
> *


tryin to stay warm :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 08:39 AM~19711143
> *so ... whats your sleep number
> *


HAHAHA....is that like your nap nap number?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 11:15 PM~19717427
> *HAHAHA....is that like your nap nap number?
> *


lol thats all the game i got its all about the sleep number bed hahaha


----------



## Patti Dukez

Tonight was a blast at El Burrito :biggrin: 

kicked it with caddy steve :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Punches to the face are a must in any situation :biggrin: 





































Jamz sang us some tunes..









and Ant thought that shit was great..









the end :biggrin: ..lol


----------



## MINT'Z

you look twiztid
hows he doin


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 11:20 PM~19717491
> *Punches to the face are a must in any situation :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamz sang us some tunes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ant thought that shit was great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end :biggrin: ..lol
> *


your so violent


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 27 2011, 04:55 PM~19714755
> *Check out the gaangsta whitewalls,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deeeyyyaaammmm phil...lol...gangsta walls  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19717504
> *your so violent
> *


live by the fist die by the fist...punches to the face fo life


----------



## Patti Dukez

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Patti Dukez, WstSideLincoln, MINT'Z, lor1der, block5, caprice on dz


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19717493
> *you look twiztid
> hows he doin
> *


 :biggrin: i was a lame with my water..I think it's my drunken joker smile makes me look cracked out..lol..

Steve is good, still making us all laugh :biggrin:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 08:20 PM~19717491
> *Punches to the face are a must in any situation :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamz sang us some tunes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ant thought that shit was great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end :biggrin: ..lol
> *


looks like a hell of a good time ttt


----------



## caprice on dz

The caddy man himself, looks like hes doing real good


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 11:25 PM~19717550
> *:biggrin: i was a lame with my water..I think it's my drunken joker smile makes me look cracked out..lol..
> 
> Steve is good, still making us all laugh :biggrin:
> *


lol


thats good with steve :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 27 2011, 10:25 PM~19717555
> *looks like a hell of a good time ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 11:23 PM~19717525
> *live by the fist die by the fist...punches to the face fo life
> *


anger management


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 27 2011, 10:25 PM~19717558
> *The caddy man himself, looks like hes doing real good
> *


he's awesome...nothing can hold a rider down right? That's right :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:27 PM~19717575
> *anger management
> *


Face punches work for anger management...I actually punch less faces after punching faces...something about it...calms me down  









































































even punching the tomorrow's birthday guy... :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 27 2011, 10:33 PM~19717648
> *:rimshot:
> *


LOL :run:


----------



## MINT'Z

your must be into the ruff stuff :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:35 PM~19717675
> *your must be into the ruff stuff  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw... just punching faces is good enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

my sleep number is 420 :420: :420:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 27 2011, 11:36 PM~19717694
> *naw... just punching faces is good enough for me :biggrin:
> *


FREAK!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 27 2011, 11:37 PM~19717707
> *my sleep number is 420 :420:  :420:
> *


i thought it was miller high life :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Jamz, see you was rockin the kareyokee? toinight..


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19717726
> *i thought it was miller high life :biggrin:
> *


no thats my fuel :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 27 2011, 11:41 PM~19717748
> *no thats my fuel :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## caprice on dz

*HAPPY FRIDAY* to you all


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 28 2011, 04:58 AM~19720452
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>HAPPY FRIDAY PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/i]
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 28 2011, 06:42 AM~19720574
> *HAPPY FRIDAY PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Waitin to hear back from Ryan, but I may be coming down next saturday to pick up that lincoln. I'm thinking she needs to be servin'em tagged properly, how .bout you? Got stickers?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 28 2011, 06:47 AM~19720588
> *Waitin to hear back from Ryan, but I may be coming down next saturday to pick up that lincoln. I'm thinking she needs to be servin'em tagged properly, how .bout you? Got stickers?
> *


YOU GOT IT :biggrin: I'll be there with a sweet sticker in hand and the gold should match that ride very nicely :biggrin: 

Let us know when you are coming and we will go grab something to eat and kick it for a bit


----------



## caprice on dz

Cool, just trying to find someone to ride down with me so they can follow me homr in the rental. I thought about doing a one way rental but they want too damn much


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wuttttt upppppppps thooo!


----------



## block5

Good morning SERVIN'EM family hope everyone has a good Friday


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup wassup


----------



## 80GRAND

IT'S FRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY AND IT'S FUCKIN SNOWING AGAIN.......I HATE WINTER


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 26 2011, 08:04 PM~19705675
> *lol that pic is bad ass  wassup mana hows the new little one
> *


wassup bro! baby mana is chilaxin and getn big :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 28 2011, 01:21 PM~19722068
> *IT'S FRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY AND IT'S FUCKIN SNOWING AGAIN.......I HATE WINTER
> *


 :wow: 

felt like 80 deg here .,... wash up the lolo


----------



## 80GRAND

prohopper pump 4sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=579222&hl=


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 28 2011, 06:22 PM~19724184
> *wassup bro! baby mana is chilaxin and getn big :biggrin:
> *


if he gets as big as you look out your gonna need a 2nd job to feed him get him good at football


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 28 2011, 07:45 AM~19720677
> *Wuttttt upppppppps thooo!
> *


wasssssssupppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 28 2011, 08:33 AM~19720828
> *Good morning SERVIN'EM family hope everyone has a good Friday
> *


I was like this :run: :run: :run: all day...lol. 

It was a good friday :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 28 2011, 05:22 PM~19724187
> *:wow:
> 
> felt like 80 deg here .,... wash up the lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah, time to ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 28 2011, 12:21 PM~19722068
> *IT'S FRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAY AND IT'S FUCKIN SNOWING AGAIN.......I HATE WINTER
> *


agreed  Winter blows....


----------



## caprice on dz

Another early Saturday morning. I shouldn't be up this early but I have to go with my brother in law to pic up his new car.


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup errrbody


----------



## block5

good saturday to you all bout to go put in work with MB671 lil cutting lil welding lil shaving nothing better then customizing on a saturday TTT for SERVIN'EM.COM 2011 GONNA BE AN AWSOME YEAR


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Yo Patti, check out my newest member to 'PedaL ScraperZ'

Mint'z, riding dirty in Pittsburgh












:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 02:07 PM~19730007
> *Yo Patti, check out my newest member to 'PedaL ScraperZ'
> 
> Mint'z,  riding dirty in Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I FUCKIN HATE YOU


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 29 2011, 10:19 PM~19733275
> *I FUCKIN HATE YOU
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 11:24 PM~19733315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuck it up douche waffle


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 29 2011, 10:30 PM~19733359
> *yuck it up douche waffle
> *


Okay, now thats a new one for me


----------



## klasick83

CONGRATS ON THE WEBSITE PATTI.... 

AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING AT 5:32AM :biggrin: 
TOO EARLY


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 30 2011, 12:19 AM~19733737
> *Okay, now thats a new one for me
> *


my lil sister said it and i yelled at her for it so now i can say it hahaha


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 30 2011, 12:56 AM~19734108
> *CONGRATS ON THE WEBSITE PATTI....
> 
> AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING AT 5:32AM :biggrin:
> TOO EARLY
> *


dont ask patti me and phil are usually on about that time lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

douche waffle ---> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 10:24 PM~19733315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahhaha... :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 30 2011, 07:37 AM~19735957
> *douche waffle ---> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


french toast :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 29 2011, 11:56 PM~19734108
> *CONGRATS ON THE WEBSITE PATTI....
> 
> AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING AT 5:32AM :biggrin:
> TOO EARLY
> *


Thank you :biggrin: 

and you are right 5:32am is definitley not gangster..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 30 2011, 09:12 AM~19735903
> *dont ask  patti me and phil are usually on about that time lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 30 2011, 07:41 AM~19735971
> *Thank you :biggrin:
> 
> and you are right 5:32am is definitley not gangster..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_

It's Monday and I'm ready to rock


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 30 2011, 03:22 PM~19737573
> *
> *


I heard you were throwing down on the grill Sunday


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Jan 29 2011, 10:01 AM~19729199
> *good saturday to you all bout to go put in work with MB671 lil cutting lil welding lil shaving nothing better then customizing on a saturday TTT for SERVIN'EM.COM              2011 GONNA BE AN AWSOME YEAR
> *


I heard that!!!! and I second that 2011 being an awesome year :biggrin: 

every year just gets better


----------



## Patti Dukez

the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Monday Morning Old School


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 AM~19743776
> *the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

^^^ :wave: ^^^

vvv :wave: vvv

SERVINEM


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: Whats up? Actually gonna get off of here kinda early tonight. Going to check out a ride today, 95 caprice, leather interior, only 80,xxx miles. Priced right and inspected, was told the drivers door has some minor damaged but owner received a $200 estimate to fix it, but hell for the good price and low miles eff it, I'll deal with that later.


----------



## MINT'Z

SUP YINZ GUYS


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 1 2011, 04:06 AM~19753886
> *:wave: Whats up? Actually gonna get off of here kinda early tonight. Going to check out a ride today, 95 caprice, leather interior, only 80,xxx miles. Priced right and inspected, was told the drivers door has some minor damaged but owner received a $200 estimate to fix it, but hell for the good price and low miles eff it, I'll deal with that later.
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 1 2011, 05:42 AM~19754275
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


_*MORNING GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 1 2011, 03:06 AM~19753886
> *:wave: Whats up? Actually gonna get off of here kinda early tonight. Going to check out a ride today, 95 caprice, leather interior, only 80,xxx miles. Priced right and inspected, was told the drivers door has some minor damaged but owner received a $200 estimate to fix it, but hell for the good price and low miles eff it, I'll deal with that later.
> *


Good Luck Phil :biggrin: Post some pics if you decide to scoop it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 PM~19747806
> *^^^ :wave:  ^^^
> 
> vvv :wave: vvv
> 
> SERVINEM
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 31 2011, 01:50 PM~19745922
> *NICE :h5:
> *


THANKS DANA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2011, 06:50 AM~19754290
> *MORNING GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


  i was wondering when you were gonna get here i guess phill went to bed


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 1 2011, 05:53 AM~19754295
> *  i was wondering when you were gonna get here i guess phill went to bed
> *


lol...Phil never sleeps he is a--------> :ninja: 


hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Jam of the day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, _*MAJESTICS'49*_

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jan 31 2011, 05:15 AM~19743776-->
> 
> 
> 
> the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nicewall patti....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2011, 06:13 AM~19754487
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, MAJESTICS'49
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


buenos dias MS,Dukez


----------



## block5

HAPPY TUESDAY TO ALL


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 1 2011, 05:02 AM~19754360
> *Jam of the day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it!!!! groovie grindin!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

* THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.


SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 02:14 PM~19756560
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 AM~19743776
> *the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice wall ... 
I gotta get something up there :yes:


What's the boa for? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 03:14 PM~19756560
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *


GYEAHHH well be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 03:14 PM~19756560
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *



:dunno: Word on tha Streetz is that your Tattoo'n all day too, FREE :dunno: 

Any truth to that Tattoo Ninja ? :ninja:


----------



## caprice on dz

Just copped me a 95 caprice, 81000 miles. Not to bad for the price, biggest issue is the door









When i take the linc to crazy rays im gonna scoop up a door, ill worry about the fender later. Needs a door panel and rear deck pad. Maybe latrr this summer ill look into swapping in some fleetwood front seats.


----------



## caprice on dz

Ill get better pics tomorrow


----------



## MINT'Z

you gonna juice that bitch or what


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY PHIL WHAT ABOUT RYAN'S LINC IN VA. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SCOOPING THAT UP


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 1 2011, 06:57 PM~19760144
> *Just copped me a 95 caprice, 81000 miles. Not to bad for the price, biggest issue is the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i take the linc to crazy rays im gonna scoop up a door, ill worry about the fender later. Needs a door panel and rear deck pad. Maybe latrr this summer ill look into swapping in some fleetwood front seats.
> *


phil if you need any help with that fender let me know im right down the road in elkridge


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 1 2011, 09:09 PM~19760278
> *HEY PHIL WHAT ABOUT RYAN'S LINC IN VA. I THOUGHT YOU WERE SCOOPING THAT UP
> *


I wanted it but one if the club members beat me to it


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 1 2011, 09:04 PM~19760224
> *you gonna juice that bitch or what
> *


Cant afford to do much till next year, hopefully i can scrape together enough cash for some rims this summer


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19760563
> *phil if you need any help with that fender let me know im right down the road in elkridge
> *


I have never dealt with pulling a door with power in it, to the cables disconnect from the car somewhere or do you have to pull them out of the door itself?


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19762153
> *I have never dealt with pulling a door with power in it, to the cables disconnect from the car somewhere or do you have to pull them out of the door itself?
> *


to be honest they all very and i havent really worked on one of those at my shop as far as taking the door off but as long as the wires in your door are good you can just cut the ones at the junk yard if you want


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19762260
> *to be honest they all very and i havent really worked on one of those at my shop as far as taking the door off but as long as the wires in your door are good you can just cut the ones at the junk yard if you want
> *


sounds good, probably gonna hit the yard in hawkins point sat since its my day off. One thing I will have to figure out, the power lock switches inside don't do anything, the factory remote will unlock them but not lock them


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## Patti Dukez

Nice job Phil...I think you will look pretty smooth riding around in that...haha..so "Bubble Butt" is it's name? 

I like :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 06:47 AM~19764739
> *Nice job Phil...I think you will look pretty smooth riding around in that...haha..so "Bubble Butt" is it's name?
> 
> I like :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 1 2011, 03:16 PM~19757007
> *Nice wall ...
> I gotta get something up there :yes:
> What's the boa for?  :biggrin:
> *


Curbside definitely needs something up on that wall...I'll work on that too :biggrin: 

and the boa---> :naughty: 

lol..just playing...I wore it to the club my 21st bday with my pimp hat :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 2 2011, 05:55 AM~19764744
> *:wow:
> *


_*G00_ M_RN_NG :biggrin:*_ 

Figure it out and you win a free---> :h5: with a side of :h5: so you can :h5: while you :h5: 

:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19760563
> *phil if you need any help with that fender let me know im right down the road in elkridge
> *


super cool...teamwork  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WEDNESDAY JAM  

Put this in in while cruising with your sweetie on a nice sunny afternoon  






I'm walking around smiling all day to day....it's gonna be that kind of day :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HAPPY HUMP DAY


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 05:47 AM~19764739
> *Nice job Phil...I think you will look pretty smooth riding around in that...haha..so "Bubble Butt" is it's name?
> 
> I like :biggrin:
> *


It was eithrr that or double bubble :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 04:19 AM~19764794
> *WEDNESDAY JAM
> 
> Put this in in while cruising with your sweetie on a nice sunny afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm walking around smiling all day to day....it's gonna be that kind of day :biggrin:
> *


i reackin your style!!!!! Hahe hahe!!! Lol


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Feb 2 2011, 07:07 AM~19764754-->
> 
> 
> 
> Curbside definitely needs something up on that wall...I'll work on that too :biggrin:
> 
> and the boa---> :naughty:
> 
> lol..just playing...I wore it to the club my 21st bday with my pimp hat :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that makes you sleep better at night ... oh o. k.
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80GRAND_@Feb 2 2011, 09:10 AM~19764959
> *HAPPY HUMP DAY
> *


:h5:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 PM~19756560
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *


URBAN LEGENDS will be their


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 07:07 AM~19764754
> *Curbside definitely needs something up on that wall...I'll work on that too :biggrin:
> 
> and the boa---> :naughty:
> 
> lol..just playing...I wore it to the club my 21st bday with my pimp hat :biggrin:
> *



If you don't mind PM me an address & I'll look to see if I got anything worthy.
I may have a shot of you or your FILM CREW doin' tha damn thing that might just be fitting


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 2 2011, 05:05 PM~19768348
> *If you don't mind PM me an address & I'll look to see if I got anything worthy.
> I may have a shot of you or your FILM CREW doin' tha damn thing that might just be fitting
> *


YOU GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 2 2011, 08:10 AM~19764959
> *HAPPY HUMP DAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 07:29 PM~19769160
> *YOU GOT IT :biggrin:
> *


can you put my pic on your wall :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 02:14 PM~19756560
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *


SERVIN'EM WILL DEFINITLEY BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 2 2011, 06:31 PM~19769183
> *can you put my pic on your wall :biggrin:
> *


already in the works


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 07:32 PM~19769191
> *already in the works
> *


hahaha oh man :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Feb 2 2011, 10:00 AM~19765367
> *i reackin your style!!!!! Hahe hahe!!! Lol
> *


  It's freaking...

YEAHHEEEE....YEAH-->HEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

I will trip you next time we go jogging :angry:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 2 2011, 06:32 PM~19769198
> *hahaha oh man  :wow:
> *


Pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19769222
> *Pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## block5

these pics arent of lolos but kinda goes with the servin em topic its a tribute paint job on a race car car is being painted like the old fighter jets my buddy is doing all the artwork


----------



## caprice on dz

needs a door and a little tlc but I can work with it. by the way, does anyone know if there is a fuse in these for the digital spedometer readout? damn thing was working fine all day, then one time I go to turn on the car and nothing.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 2 2011, 11:37 PM~19772804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics arent of lolos but kinda goes with the servin em topic its a tribute paint job on a race car car is being painted like the old fighter jets my buddy is doing all the artwork
> *


Wow that's really impressive! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!*_

phil the ride looks good! The interior looks to be in good shape...can't wait to see it on the streets this summer


----------



## Patti Dukez

*CLUSTER TROUBLE*

phil check out that link right there and see what you think...it may be something really simple...


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 06:06 AM~19775326
> *GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!
> 
> phil the ride looks good! The interior looks to be in good shape...can't wait to see it on the streets this summer
> *


She needs a little love, but its s nice starting foundation


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 06:09 AM~19775329
> *CLUSTER TROUBLE
> 
> phil check out that link right there and see what you think...it may be something really simple...
> *


you must be psychic, i was reading up on that forum earlier


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 3 2011, 06:14 AM~19775336
> *you must be psychic, i was reading up on that forum earlier
> *


I have ESPN :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 31 2011, 06:15 AM~19743776
> *the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

If anyone is interested I will be at the hawkins point crazy rays location around 11, providing it doesn't rain or snow


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Feb 3 2011, 06:23 AM~19775344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Feb 3 2011, 06:23 AM~19775344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that old Unified plaque is a trip isn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

check out this trip back in time :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I still got the phone..lol










:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

You know what time it is  

It's been an old school week cause i'm an old school kinda girl  






HAPPY THURSDAY :biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez,_* MAJESTICS'49*_



















:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

Yesterday had pleasure to meet the world famous chicano writer str8 from cali Mr. Luis Rodriguez. It was a great meeting wit a lot important people from da community leaders and gang prevention groups....I had laugh n tears from hearing a lot of stories yesterday nite!


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 04:04 AM~19775321
> *Wow that's really impressive! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks he is one of the best that is the roof looking diwn on pilot will post more as he is working on it day by day if thats cool


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 05:13 AM~19775408
> *You know what time it is
> 
> It's been an old school week cause i'm an old school kinda girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THURSDAY :biggrin:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 07:13 AM~19775408
> *You know what time it is
> 
> It's been an old school week cause i'm an old school kinda girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THURSDAY :biggrin:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


damm girl you keep SERVIN these oldies and i keep lovvin 'EM


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 3 2011, 10:37 AM~19776225
> *damm girl you keep SERVIN these oldies and i keep lovvin 'EM
> *


You got it :biggrin: 

Another favorite


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR SERVIN'EM


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Feb 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19769222-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics coming soon :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MINT'[email protected] 2 2011, 07:37 PM~19769237
> *:sprint:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah as soon as he pays for it to be up on tha wall !!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:45 AM~19775467
> *Yesterday had pleasure to meet the world famous chicano writer str8 from cali Mr. Luis Rodriguez. It was a great meeting wit a lot important people from da community leaders and gang prevention groups....I had laugh n tears from hearing a lot of stories yesterday nite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80GRAND_@Feb 3 2011, 11:37 AM~19776225
> *damm girl you keep SERVIN these oldies and i keep lovvin 'EM
> *


:yes:

Keep SERVINEM'


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 3 2011, 07:45 AM~19775467
> *Yesterday had pleasure to meet the world famous chicano writer str8 from cali Mr. Luis Rodriguez. It was a great meeting wit a lot important people from da community leaders and gang prevention groups....I had laugh n tears from hearing a lot of stories yesterday nite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS AWESOME CASPER! THANKS FOR SHARING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 3 2011, 12:02 PM~19776822
> *TTT FOR SERVIN'EM
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 3 2011, 08:35 AM~19775634
> *thanks he is one of the best that is the roof looking diwn on pilot will post more as he is working on it day by day if thats cool*


of course it is :biggrin: Post them pics up!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 08:44 AM~19775669
> *
> *


I will see your  and raise you a   

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 AM~19776102
> *:nicoderm:
> *


jewgotanytastycoronas?? YEAHEE YEAHHEE!!!!!!

lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 3 2011, 01:02 PM~19776822
> *TTT FOR SERVIN'EM
> *



Can I get a TTT for Dana ??? :dunno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 3 2011, 03:43 PM~19778460
> *Can I get a TTT for Dana ??? :dunno:
> *


Well I can say this...Dana is one cool ass dude that just lives with an unspoken TTT everytime he walks out into public :biggrin: however it never hurts to give credit where it's due so with that being said...

_*A BIG TTT FOR DANA :biggrin: *_

we appreciate him for supporting the East Coast lowriding and for being such an all around bomb ass dude...

Dana is supa--->


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 02:11 PM~19778662
> *Well I can say this...Dana is one cool ass dude that just lives with an unspoken TTT everytime he walks out into public :biggrin: however it never hurts to give credit where it's due so with that being said...
> 
> A BIG TTT FOR DANA :biggrin:
> 
> we appreciate him for supporting the East Coast lowriding and for being such an all around bomb ass dude...
> 
> Dana is supa--->
> *


Hellz yeah ttt for dana!


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 10:20 AM~19776970
> *jewgotanytastycoronas?? YEAHEE YEAHHEE!!!!!!
> 
> lol.. :biggrin:
> *


nope but i had a headache all day!!!


----------



## MB671

*TTT DANA* whatcha wait'n for :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Feb 3 2011, 03:52 PM~19778919
> *nope but i had a headache all day!!!
> *


i got something for that...


----------



## MB671

*WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER HAPPY FRIDAY *[/i]


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Feb 3 2011, 07:10 PM~19779553
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER HAPPY FRIDAY [/i]
> *


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:11 AM~19774489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a door and a little tlc but I  can work with it. by the way, does anyone know if there is a fuse in these for the digital spedometer readout? damn thing was working fine all day, then one time I go to turn on the car and nothing.
> *


Slap it


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Feb 3 2011, 07:47 PM~19780307
> *Slap it
> *


Man I slapped this thing like it owed me money. I have been reading up on the problem and seems I either have to take it out and clean up the circuit board terminals or possibly change one of the dimmer controls on the dash, I think the one is bad that controls how long the lights inside stay on for, its turned all the way down but they stay on for like 90 seconds when you close the door.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 3 2011, 05:11 PM~19778662
> *Well I can say this...Dana is one cool ass dude that just lives with an unspoken TTT everytime he walks out into public :biggrin: however it never hurts to give credit where it's due so with that being said...
> 
> A BIG TTT FOR DANA :biggrin:
> 
> we appreciate him for supporting the East Coast lowriding and for being such an all around bomb ass dude...
> 
> Dana is supa--->
> *



:roflmao: 

I'll co-sign that SUPA, SUPA !!!





Ima' give you a TTT for your words ... you have a way with them :yes:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 3 2011, 07:09 AM~19775330
> *She needs a little love, but its s nice starting foundation
> *



:thumbsup: on the Reese Phil ... Jus like you said GOOD starting foundation. :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z

BIG BUMP FOR FRIDAY :run: :run:


----------



## caprice on dz

Does anybody know what today is? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk...h?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk


----------



## caprice on dz

dammit, how the hell do you actually post a youtube vid in here?


----------



## MINT'Z




----------



## MINT'Z

wow that dident work lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

sallgood Phil!!! It's freaking FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

I love Friday :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Feb 3 2011, 05:59 PM~19779450
> *GOOD MORNING MARK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 3 2011, 10:02 PM~19781738
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I'll co-sign that SUPA, SUPA !!!
> Ima' give you a TTT for your words ... you have a way with them :yes:
> *


LOL.... thank yinz :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 3 2011, 04:28 PM~19778753
> *Hellz yeah ttt for dana!
> *


 :cheesy: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Feb 3 2011, 06:10 PM~19779553
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER HAPPY FRIDAY [/i]
> *


IT'S GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to moon walk all the way into work today...right past traffic and everything


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 4 2011, 07:39 AM~19785291
> *IT'S GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to moon walk all the way into work today...right past traffic and everything
> *


even over the Settlers Landing bridge, gotta see that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

WHAT!!!!????? NO JAM FOR TODAY!! NO PROB I GOT YOU COVERED!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 











:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Feb 4 2011, 07:37 AM~19785288-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... thank *yinz* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I like it !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Feb 4 2011, 07:39 AM~19785291
> *IT'S GOING TO BE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to moon walk all the way into work today...right past traffic and everything
> *


I call bull shit; you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen ... even over the Settlers Landing bridge :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Feb 4 2011, 07:27 AM~19785358
> *even over the Settlers Landing bridge, gotta see that!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!..it was tough because of the hill but I made it...


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 4 2011, 05:51 AM~19785204
> *Does anybody know what today is?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk...h?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk
> *





C' ON MAN YOU FUCKIN UP THE ROTATION "PUFF PUFF GIVE"


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 4 2011, 09:22 AM~19785701
> *:biggrin:    I like it !!!
> I call bull shit; you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen ... even over the Settlers Landing bridge  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll have to post some pics later for sure


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 4 2011, 10:27 AM~19786039
> *C' ON MAN YOU FUCKIN UP THE ROTATION "PUFF PUFF GIVE"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Feb 4 2011, 09:19 AM~19785690
> *WHAT!!!!????? NO JAM FOR TODAY!! NO PROB I GOT YOU COVERED!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


jammin


----------



## flaked85

YALL SUM CRAZY NUKKAS. :h5: :sprint:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 4 2011, 06:36 AM~19785287
> *GOOD MORNING MARK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THOSE R 2 SMOOTH AS LOWRIDER FOOLS RITE THERE,,,,,,,,COMING TO CINCO RITE????????????BRING THAT TRUCK AND MONTE WIT CHA READY TO PLAY FELLAS


----------



## drunken86

Hi SERVIN'EM from Lubbock,Texas :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## block5

Happy Friday to all


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 4 2011, 09:40 AM~19786476
> *THOSE R 2 SMOOTH AS LOWRIDER FOOLS RITE THERE,,,,,,,,COMING TO CINCO RITE????????????BRING THAT TRUCK AND MONTE WIT CHA READY TO PLAY FELLAS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 4 2011, 08:30 AM~19786054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll have to post some pics later for sure
> *


what happened to our pics


----------



## CUZICAN

*Late Night SERVIN'EM..................*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 4 2011, 12:48 PM~19786540
> *Hi SERVIN'EM from Lubbock,Texas  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YOU GOOD HOMIE,HANG IN THERE BIG DAWG,EVERYTHINGS GONNA BE ALRIGHT.


----------



## caprice on dz

Its Monday morning and the Steelers went down last night, I guess now I can go to bed happy.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 7 2011, 06:02 AM~19806750
> *Its Monday morning and the Steelers went down last night, I guess now I can go to bed happy.
> *


we played like shit


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 7 2011, 05:35 AM~19806791
> *we played like shit
> *


have to agree there


----------



## mr.casper

Yesterday was a very good day n a pleasure eating some real mexican food wit one of the lowrider bes and coolest guy marc from islander cc and family. It was good chilling wit u marc and hope u enjoy em bamm as tacos...nice seeing u and let's make it happen 2011


----------



## 80GRAND

WHATS UP SERVEN'EM???????? NICE WEATHER TODAY COLD 2MORO DAMM I CAN'T WAIT FOR SPRING TO GET HERE....


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 7 2011, 08:13 AM~19806958
> *Yesterday was a very good day n a pleasure eating some real mexican food wit one of the lowrider bes and coolest guy marc from islander cc and family. It was good chilling wit u marc and hope u enjoy em bamm as tacos...nice seeing u and let's make it happen 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT THIS GUY IS A TRUE RIDER AND SHOULD BE AN INSPERATION TO ALL RIDER'S............. AND DAMM THEM TACO'S LOOK GOOD I MIGHT HAVE TO COME GET ME A FEW OF THEM


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 12:03 AM~19792151
> *Late Night SERVIN'EM..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT :biggrin: 

(still working on your request please don't think I forgot  )


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 4 2011, 11:48 AM~19786540
> *Hi SERVIN'EM from Lubbock,Texas  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WHOA JOE!!!...hope all is well with you :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 7 2011, 08:13 AM~19806958
> *Yesterday was a very good day n a pleasure eating some real mexican food wit one of the lowrider bes and coolest guy marc from islander cc and family. It was good chilling wit u marc and hope u enjoy em bamm as tacos...nice seeing u and let's make it happen 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HEY HEY!!!!

DAMN THOSE LOOK TASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now ya'll owe me a screen I just jacked mine up trying to grab me one off the plate...lol...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 7 2011, 10:22 AM~19807329
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT THIS GUY IS A TRUE RIDER AND SHOULD BE AN INSPERATION TO ALL RIDER'S............. AND DAMM THEM TACO'S LOOK GOOD I MIGHT HAVE TO COME GET ME A FEW OF THEM
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 80 GRAND

I think Mark just stole my taco face--> :cheesy: 

I love food and anything food related  

Perfect pic for lunch time..Casper we are coming to hang again soon :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *block5*

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*searching through Netflicks and I found a movie you'll get a kick out of *










Patty Duke: Billie
(Billie)
1965NR 86 minutes

Set in the days before Title IX, teenage tomboy Billie (Patty Duke) is a natural athlete who can beat the pants off the boys at their own game, despite the tremendous stumbling blocks she faces from her boyfriend and her outraged parents. Controversy erupts when Billie is placed on her school's male track team, and she is torn by the idea of compromising her innate talent and love of sports for the sake of fitting in.

Cast:
Patty Duke, Jim Backus, Jane Greer, Warren Berlinger, Billy De Wolfe, Charles Lane, Dick Sargent, Susan Seaforth Hayes, Ted Bessell 
Director:
Don Weis 
Genres:
Classics, Classic Comedies, Classic Movie Musicals, Musicals 
This movie is:
Sentimental, Romantic, Feel-good 
Format:
DVD and streaming


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 7 2011, 09:29 AM~19807822
> *LOVE IT :biggrin:
> 
> (still working on your request please don't think I forgot  )
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 AM~19807922
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: 80 GRAND
> 
> I think Mark just stole my taco face--> :cheesy:
> 
> I love food and anything food related
> 
> Perfect pic for lunch time..Casper we are coming to hang again soon :h5:*


IMA WORKING ON SUMTHING FOR ALL DA RIDERS TO COME DOWN THIS YEAR I HOpE IT WORKS OUT!


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 7 2011, 09:40 AM~19807927
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, block5
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ttt for ma dukez wagon crew in da house :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Damn them tacos look bangin! Wut up!?


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 5 2011, 08:05 PM~19797536
> *YOU GOOD HOMIE,HANG IN THERE BIG DAWG,EVERYTHINGS GONNA BE ALRIGHT.
> *


i know just tryin to stay positive homie im home now. got back sunday and just ready to ride like there aint no tomorrow  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 7 2011, 09:31 AM~19807842
> *WHOA JOE!!!...hope all is well with you :biggrin:
> *



one day at a time patti :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 7 2011, 02:50 PM~19810135
> *i know just tryin to stay positive homie im home now. got back sunday and just ready to ride like there aint no tomorrow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JOE STAY FUERTE HOMIE! EN LETS HIT EM STREETZ! KEEp SERVIN EM SUKKAZ!
!


----------



## peter cruz

Tony Armijo on the left TECHNIQUES FT. BRAGG N.C. President.
He has been in that big sand box for almost 10 years. We are so Proud of our Brother for taking care of biznezz for so many years over there. Carnal just come home safe and sound and that goes out to all of our servicemen & women that are all around the World and may our dear Lord be with you all Y Gracias Por Todo.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19810332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Armijo on the left TECHNIQUES FT. BRAGG N.C. President.
> He has been in that big sand box for almost 10 years.  We are so Proud of our Brother for taking care of biznezz for so many years over there.  Carnal just come home safe and sound and that goes out to all of our servicemen & women that are all around the World and may our dear Lord be with you all Y Gracias Por Todo.
> *


Well said :worship:

I co-sign that fo' sho' :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 05:13 PM~19810332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Armijo on the left TECHNIQUES FT. BRAGG N.C. President.
> He has been in that big sand box for almost 10 years.  We are so Proud of our Brother for taking care of biznezz for so many years over there.  Carnal just come home safe and sound and that goes out to all of our servicemen & women that are all around the World and may our dear Lord be with you all Y Gracias Por Todo.
> *


AMEN TO THAT BROTHER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 05:13 PM~19810332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Armijo on the left TECHNIQUES FT. BRAGG N.C. President.
> He has been in that big sand box for almost 10 years.  We are so Proud of our Brother for taking care of biznezz for so many years over there.  Carnal just come home safe and sound and that goes out to all of our servicemen & women that are all around the World and may our dear Lord be with you all Y Gracias Por Todo.
> *


word up, god bless


10 yrs damn thats a long ass deployment, how do I get in that unit, I wanna stack that kinda cheese.


the longest mine have been is 18 months


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 7 2011, 06:13 AM~19806958-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a very good day n a pleasure eating some real mexican food wit one of the lowrider bes and coolest guy marc from islander cc and family. It was good chilling wit u marc and hope u enjoy em bamm as tacos...nice seeing u and let's make it happen 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-80GRAND_@Feb 7 2011, 08:22 AM~19807329
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT THIS GUY IS A TRUE RIDER AND SHOULD BE AN INSPERATION TO ALL RIDER'S............. AND DAMM THEM TACO'S LOOK GOOD I MIGHT HAVE TO COME GET ME A FEW OF THEM
> *



*Real Talk 100% Good People*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19786476
> *THOSE R 2 SMOOTH AS LOWRIDER FOOLS RITE THERE,,,,,,,,COMING TO CINCO RITE????????????BRING THAT TRUCK AND MONTE WIT CHA READY TO PLAY FELLAS
> *


SUP DRAKE, LOOKIN FOWARD TO CINCO :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

COME ON FRIDAY


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 8 2011, 05:46 AM~19816296
> *COME ON FRIDAY
> *


:werd: x10000000


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 05:13 PM~19810332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Armijo on the left TECHNIQUES FT. BRAGG N.C. President.
> He has been in that big sand box for almost 10 years.  We are so Proud of our Brother for taking care of biznezz for so many years over there.  Carnal just come home safe and sound and that goes out to all of our servicemen & women that are all around the World and may our dear Lord be with you all Y Gracias Por Todo.
> *


Couldn't have been said better, thank you for sharing his story..we are *very proud *of our riders that serve..strong & brave best describe those men and women...

GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 7 2011, 10:33 PM~19813499
> *Real Talk 100% Good People
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


One of the best guys I know :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 8 2011, 05:46 AM~19816296
> *COME ON FRIDAY
> *


mo-nin slap--> :h5:


----------



## flaked85

YO ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE COMING DOWN TO HAMPTON,VA FOR THIS EVENT ON SAT THE 19TH.I HAVE A BUDDY WHO WILL BE COMPETING IN THIS EVENT.


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 8 2011, 05:20 AM~19816388
> *YO ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE COMING DOWN TO HAMPTON,VA FOR THIS EVENT ON SAT THE 19TH.I HAVE A BUDDY WHO WILL BE COMPETING IN THIS EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much where the tickets homie!!!!????


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 8 2011, 07:20 AM~19816388
> *YO ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE COMING DOWN TO HAMPTON,VA FOR THIS EVENT ON SAT THE 19TH.I HAVE A BUDDY WHO WILL BE COMPETING IN THIS EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a good time!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 8 2011, 12:15 PM~19817280
> *Looks like a good time!!  :biggrin:
> *



Patti you'd probably dig this :yes:

lots of punch to the faces :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 8 2011, 12:46 PM~19817951
> *Patti you'd probably dig this :yes:
> 
> lots of punch to the faces  :biggrin:
> *


I do love punchin some faces :biggrin: :yes: 

Hey you know what time it is?

DJ HIT IT!!!






Time to get funky


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 8 2011, 03:38 PM~19818807
> *I do love punchin some faces :biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> Hey you know what time it is?
> 
> DJ HIT IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get funky
> *



:h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 AM~19743776
> *the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey how much rooms on the wall :dunno:

Sorting through shot's & trying to figure out shot's & size's .... Thanks in advance!


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 7 2011, 02:58 PM~19810202
> *JOE STAY FUERTE HOMIE! EN LETS HIT EM STREETZ! KEEp SERVIN EM SUKKAZ!
> !
> *


im ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 8 2011, 03:20 PM~19819090
> *Hey how much rooms on the wall :dunno:
> 
> Sorting through shot's & trying to figure out shot's & size's .... Thanks in advance!
> *


I will make room for you, you just do whatever you'd like and I'll be SUPER HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 8 2011, 07:20 PM~19820761
> *im ready homie :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85

I HAVE A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP I'M SELLING MINUS THE ADEX FOR $500 SHIPPED.MY STREET DAILY REGAL ON THE BUMPER.THE ONLY REASON I'M SELLING IT IS BECAUSE I'M SWITCHING MY CAR TO A DOUBLE PUMP NOW.EVERYTHINGS BRAND NEW ON AND IN THE PUMP#11 MARZ PUMPHEAD,NEW GAUGE, TANK AND PISTON AND PRESTOLITE MOTOR.LMK


----------



## Soultrain

Goodluck on the sale Dana


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Patti whats good


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 9 2011, 07:14 AM~19825225
> *I will make room for you, you just do whatever you'd like and I'll be SUPER HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

night crew checking in :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 9 2011, 08:47 PM~19831746
> *night crew checking in :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IN THE PLACE TO BE


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 9 2011, 11:35 PM~19832250
> *IN THE PLACE TO BE
> *


yup, slow night at work, went home early, doing a little model building while a servin'em dvd is spinning in the dvd player


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 9 2011, 09:38 PM~19832280
> *yup, slow night at work, went home early, doing a little model building while a servin'em dvd is spinning in the dvd player
> *


STILL AT WORK NO MODELS, AND NO DVD. YOU SUCK


----------



## block5

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 01:12 AM~19832663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hummm might take a ride for this


----------



## Vayzfinest

Gwatttt upppp


----------



## 80GRAND

whats up SERVIN'EM GOOD MORN. TOO ALL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 9 2011, 10:47 PM~19831746
> *night crew checking in :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT PIC HAS ME LIKE THIS---> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I LIKE IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Feb 9 2011, 01:57 PM~19827382
> *Hey Patti whats good
> *


SAPPANIN SOULTRAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 9 2011, 11:52 PM~19832444
> *STILL AT WORK NO MODELS, AND NO DVD. YOU SUCK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 9 2011, 08:33 AM~19825468
> *I HAVE A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP I'M SELLING MINUS THE ADEX FOR $500 SHIPPED.MY STREET DAILY REGAL ON THE BUMPER.THE ONLY REASON I'M SELLING IT IS BECAUSE I'M SWITCHING MY CAR TO A DOUBLE PUMP NOW.EVERYTHINGS BRAND NEW ON AND IN THE PUMP#11 MARZ PUMPHEAD,NEW GAUGE, TANK AND PISTON AND PRESTOLITE MOTOR.LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T :biggrin: 

T  

T


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 12:12 AM~19832663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EXCELLENT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 10 2011, 12:12 AM~19832663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*Can somebody please help!!!!!!*









*
Mint'z has fallen and he can't get up* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:17 PM~19838975
> *Can somebody please help!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint'z has fallen and he can't get up :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

Thanks to the Homie Rolando from the bIg for this one ...


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:17 PM~19838975
> *Can somebody please help!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint'z has fallen and he can't get up :0  :biggrin:
> *


your special :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 11 2011, 06:19 AM~19842891
> *friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday friday
> *


X412 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SnakeShit

:wave:


----------



## KNDYLAC

Good morning! :wave: 
















ITS FRIDAY!!!! :h5: :rimshot: :run: :420:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I've laughed so hard this morning reading all of these posts and videos :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

_*HAPPY FRIDAY :cheesy: :biggrin:  *_

You know what time it is....chicken & beer time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 11 2011, 11:11 AM~19843855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I've laughed so hard this morning reading all of these posts and videos :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> You know what time it is....chicken & beer time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea 

happy 'fried'ay


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

FINALLY FRIDAY...PHIL IS RIGHT..FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY I MADE THAT INTO A SONG THIS MORNING...LOL.

I likes my beer and add some chicken with it....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 11:13 AM~19843869
> *hell yea
> 
> happy 'fried'ay
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19839579
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 11 2011, 08:42 AM~19843194
> *Good morning!  :wave:
> ITS FRIDAY!!!! :h5:  :rimshot:  :run:  :420:
> *


HAPPY FRIDAY JUST KLOWNIN C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 03:19 PM~19836966
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 11 2011, 03:35 PM~19845884
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that picture is magnificent


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 03:08 PM~19846419
> *that picture is magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a guy here who is new to the area and he is looking to connect with some guys into lowriding bicycles, is it ok to pass ur number on to him so u guys can connect, if so, pm me ur #


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 11 2011, 10:23 PM~19848477
> *I have a guy here who is new to the area and he is looking to connect with some guys into lowriding bicycles, is it ok to pass ur number on to him so u guys can connect, if so, pm me ur #
> *


no doubt for sure, I'm always down to help bro

here's my cell
570.801.5190
here's the website
PedaLScraperZ.webs.com
here's my email
[email protected]


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849278
> *no doubt for sure, I'm always down to help bro
> 
> here's my cell
> 570.801.5190
> here's the website
> PedaLScraperZ.webs.com
> here's my email
> [email protected]
> *


got it bro thanx and i will pass this on......maybe a bike chapter here in va.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 12 2011, 01:21 AM~19849949
> *got it bro thanx and i will pass this on......maybe a bike chapter here in va.
> *


either street dreamz or P.S. it don't matter, lol. I'm down to help either way. 

hope to see you guys at a show soon


----------



## CUZICAN

What up servin em, not sure if this would be considered early shift or late shift! But im on the road to N.C. Thought id check in


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 12 2011, 03:01 AM~19850193
> *What up servin em, not sure if this would be considered early shift or late shift!  But im on the road to N.C. Thought id check in
> *


Safe travels USO

&

get some work done ... You got show's to attend soon :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 11 2011, 09:50 AM~19843209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are so funny but they right on when it comes to the decisions on here bahahah


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 11 2011, 04:35 PM~19845884
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres your helmet and bike messenger backpack


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 12 2011, 10:08 AM~19851288
> *wheres your helmet and bike messenger backpack
> *


ahahaha this muddah fuckah, lol.


you got me, caught me without my hardhat


----------



## 80GRAND

just wanted to say whats to the best lowrider dvd company on the plantet....




SO WHAT UP SERVIN'EM


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 12 2011, 12:49 PM~19851724
> *just wanted to say whats to the best lowrider dvd company on the plantet....
> SO WHAT UP SERVIN'EM
> *


x412

:wave:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 12 2011, 07:09 PM~19853433
> *x412
> 
> :wave:
> *


UN O G bitch

X412


----------



## flaked85

I GOT THEM FIRESTONES. GET AT ME. :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Hey Patti. :wave: How is everything on your neck of the woods. The City Knight Car Club is good. Just took on a few new prospects and getting ready for the Cinco Show. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 13 2011, 12:45 AM~19855229
> *UN O G bitch
> 
> X412
> *


:x:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 13 2011, 03:46 AM~19856392
> *I GOT THEM FIRESTONES. GET AT ME. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they 13s or 14s


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 12 2011, 11:49 AM~19851724
> *just wanted to say whats to the best lowrider dvd company on the plantet....
> SO WHAT UP SERVIN'EM
> *


APPRECIATE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Feb 13 2011, 09:10 AM~19857097
> *Hey Patti. :wave: How is everything  on your neck of the woods. The City Knight Car Club is good. Just took on a few new prospects and getting ready for the Cinco Show. Hope to see you there.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Good to hear from City Knight C.C. always!!! 

Good luck with your new prospects and it's always good to see you so hopefully we will be at Cinco this year for sure  

Hey one of the Street Dreamz riders are moving down there...if you see him-->










He's a straight up rider and good people..hope you all can meet up :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST WANTED TO SAY THIS WEEKEND WAS INCREDIBLE AND IT WAS DUE TO A LOT OF REALLY GREAT PEOPLE AND STRAIGHT UP RIDERS THAT MADE MANA'S SURPRISE BDAY PARTY POSSIBLE...THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED ONE COOL ASS DUDE...

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY AND LET'S CHECK OUT SOME PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND!!!!

Jamz hooking it up with the best fruit salad in the world  


















Mana's face carved out of pinapple...lol









Mark and his fam bam with the "Mana Size Chair" :biggrin: 









Cholo :biggrin: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ox hooked it up on the grill all night...Appreciate you OX-ROX :biggrin: 








You know it!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

SUPRISE!!! :biggrin: 










Perfect fit


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 

Birthday cake made by the Makua girls :biggrin: 



























after cake punch..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Everyone came to support...goes to show no matter who you are are where you are from it's all respect and fam :biggrin: 









Then we had to knock that dude out..


----------



## Patti Dukez

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

The next day we did it again at the Makua household  

Apa repping INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: 








Mya after the hospital...all smiles  

















Greatness


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mark with ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin: 










Punches to da face time  


















Hung over??









No way!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANA :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 



















Ox on the run..lol









Jamz


----------



## Patti Dukez

Everyone chilled in Mana's chair and ate the rest of the afternoon..thank you to Mark, Eileen and fam with Islanders, Carlos with Majestics, Drake with Lowyalty, of course Street Dreamz C.C., Good Times C.C. and everyone who came out to support our kick ass friend and family member Mana Makua coolest dude ever..


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 




























:h5: :h5: :h5: 









2011 is going to ROCK :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

TTT SERVIN'EM.HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANA :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 14 2011, 09:39 AM~19865043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Happy Birthday Mana !!!


----------



## drunken86

happy birthday mana


----------



## baghdady

Happy birthday Mana :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

Man you guys know how to party, we going to have to go down there one of these days and kick with you :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

*A BIG THANK YOU* to everyone, I had a blast this weekend.It definetly surprised me. I am truly Blessed to have all you guys in my life. This year is going to be a great one! :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

TTT hells yeah SERVIN'EM style! Happy birthday Mana, looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## caprice on dz

Partyyyyyyyy, happy bday big man


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 14 2011, 07:03 PM~19869341
> *TTT hells yeah SERVIN'EM style! Happy birthday Mana, looks like ya'll had a great time.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

this summer we ALL will have a good time  See you all this weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 14 2011, 04:57 PM~19868367
> *Man you guys know how to party, we going to have to go down there one of these days and kick with you  :biggrin:
> *


Danny you all are welcome ANYTIME :biggrin: We can crusie then eat, then cruise then eat :biggrin: 

I like both..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *caprice on dz* 

Good Morning Phil :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Ahhhhh, fresh primer, oh the fumes :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 15 2011, 05:49 AM~19873867
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, caprice on dz
> 
> Good Morning Phil :biggrin:
> *


:wave: facebook looks :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MINT'Z

morning servin em


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 05:50 AM~19873869
> *Ahhhhh, fresh primer, oh the fumes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeettttt :biggrin: I bet the fumes are too...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 05:51 AM~19873870
> *:wave: facebook looks  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

late morning bump.....has been served to SERVIN'EM AND PATTI DUKEZ OF CORSE


----------



## Soultrain

Happy Birthday Mana


----------



## block5

what up servin'em happy tuesday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 05:51 AM~19873870
> *:wave: facebook looks  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




ADD ME FOOLIO :angry:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cholo's Bong... :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 AM~19865055
> *Mark with ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punches to da face time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hung over??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam I look white in those pic..lol Better Pay is on the way..lol


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> Mark with ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Punches to da face time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Patti those Prescription Glass Mess me up..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs+Feb 15 2011, 05:43 PM~19876911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ADD ME FOOLIO    :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Feb 15 2011, 07:02 AM~19873901
> *thank you :biggrin:
> *


I sent you a gang of referrals :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Behind the scenes, Curbside Imagery 2011: this is how he does it

due to the falling economy he had to cut down on expensive lenses and make due with available resources.








this goes to show you how he works alone and how well he works with others "you heard of ass backwards, lol well when (mint'z) is around its all upside down"








Curbside/Mike at his finest doing what he does best








and last but not least it's sleepy time for curbside imagery


----------



## JAMES843

SLAMSESSION SUPERSHOW 2010 CLASS LIST

CARS============================================
CIVIC 95-DOWN * MILD
CIVIC 96-00 * MILD
CIVIC 01-UP * MILD
ALL CIVIC ** WILD
HONDA ACCORD 93-DOWN * MILD
HONDA ACCORD 94-97 * MILD
HONDA ACCORD 98-UP * MILD
ALL HONDA ACCORD ** WILD
ALL OTHER HONDA * MILD
ALL OTHER HONDA ** WILD
ACURA * MILD
ACURA ** WILD
NEON * MILD
NEON ** WILD
MAGNUM / 300 * MILD
MAGNUM / 300 ** WILD
ALL OTHER PLYMOUTH,DODGE,CHRYSLER * MILD
ALL OTHER PLYMOUTH,DODGE,CHRYSLER ** WILD
NISSAN SPORT * MILD
ALL OTHER NISSAN * MILD
ALL NISSAN ** WILD
ALL SCION * MILD
ALL SCION ** WILD
TOYOTA * MILD
TOYOTA ** WILD
ECLIPSE * MILD
ECLIPSE ** WILD
OTHER MITSUBISHI * MILD
OTHER MITSUBISHI **WILD
MAZDA * MILD
MAZDA ** WILD
VW * MILD
VW ** WILD
OTHER FOREIGN * MILD
OTHER FOREIGN ** WILD
CAVALIER * MILD
CAVALIER ** WILD
CAMARO,FIREBIRD,TRANS AM * MILD
CAMARO,FIREBIRD,TRANS AM ** WILD
OTHER CHEVY/GEO * MILD
OTHER CHEVY/GEO ** WILD
FOCUS * MILD
FOCUS ** WILD
MUSTANG * MILD
MUSTANG ** WILD
OTHER FORD * MILD
OTHER FORD ** WILD
PONTIAC * MILD
PONTIAC ** WILD
FULL SIZE CAR * MILD
FULL SIZE CAR ** WILD
OTHER CAR DOMESTIC * MILD
OTHER CAR DOMESTIC ** WILD
CADILLAC LOWRIDER * MILD
G-BODY LOWRIDER * MILD
ALL OTHER LOWRIDER * MILD
ALL LOWRIDER CAR ** WILD
DONK * MILD
DONK ** WILD
UNFINISHED CAR FOREIGN * MILD
UNFINISHED CAR FOREIGN ** WILD
UNFINISHED CAR DOMESTIC * MILD
UNFINISHED CAR DOMESTIC ** WILD


TRUCKS==========================================
ISUZU * MILD
ISUZU ** WILD
MAZDA * MILD
MAZDA ** WILD
TOYOTA * MILD
TOYOTA ** WILD
NISSAN * MILD
NISSAN ** WILD
DODGE/MITSUBISHI * MILD
DODGE/MITSUBISHI **WILD
FORD * MILD
FORD ** WILD
CHEVY 93-DOWN * MILD
CHEVY 94-97 * MILD
CHEVY 98-UP * MILD
ALL CHEVY ** WILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY * MILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY ** WILD
FULL SIZE FORD * MILD
FULL SIZE FORD ** WILD
OTHER FULL SIZE * MILD
OTHER FULL SIZE ** WILD
SPORT UTILITY TRUCK * MILD
SPORT UTILITY TRUCK ** WILD
ALL 4X4 * MILD
ALL 4X4 ** WILD
CHEVY BLAZER * MILD
CHEVY BLAZER ** WILD
OTHER MINI SUV * MILD
OTHER MINI SUV ** WILD
FULL SIZE CHEVY/GM SUV * MILD
OTHER FULL SIZE SUV * MILD
ALL FULL SIZE SUV ** WILD
DUALLY * MILD
DUALLY ** WILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK * MILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK ** WILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK FOREIGN * MILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK FOREIGN ** WILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK DOMESTIC * MILD
UNFINISHED TRUCK DOMESTIC ** WILD
VANS * ALL
HOT ROD * ALL
CLASSICS/ORIGINALS * ALL
SPORT BIKE * ALL
CRUISER/CHOPPER * ALL
LOWRIDER BIKE * ALL


----------



## MINT'Z

its almost friday


----------



## VA CHEVY

Morning servin'em crew!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHATS UP SEVIN'EM CREW?????? 



HEY JAMZ YOU GET THOSE NICE ASS CHROME SHOCKS PUT ON THE CAR YET?


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 16 2011, 08:37 AM~19882884
> *WHATS UP SEVIN'EM CREW??????
> HEY JAMZ YOU GET THOSE NICE ASS CHROME SHOCKS PUT ON THE CAR YET?
> *


WHAT UP MAN!!! I GOT IT AT THE JOB TODAY IMA THROW'EM ON TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## block5




----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 16 2011, 07:43 PM~19888580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning. 

gave double bubble her first bath last night, didn't realize how metallic the stock color really is. Get me a new door/fender, paint em up and a few hours with an electric polisher she'll shine real nice.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 17 2011, 03:41 AM~19890837
> *Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning.
> 
> gave double bubble her first bath last night, didn't realize how metallic the stock color really is. Get me a new door/fender, paint em up and a few hours with an electric polisher she'll shine real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 16 2011, 06:05 AM~19882229
> *its almost friday
> *


haha...you always say that closer to a Monday but hey it's cool IT IS ALMOST FRIDAY..it's a 3 day weekend too and on Friday it will be 70 degrees :biggrin: 

Check it :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Feb 16 2011, 07:34 AM~19882304
> *Morning servin'em crew!!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


*GOOD MORNING JAMMY JAMZ :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 16 2011, 12:35 PM~19883648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 16 2011, 10:43 PM~19888580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 17 2011, 05:41 AM~19890837
> *Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning.
> 
> gave double bubble her first bath last night, didn't realize how metallic the stock color really is. Get me a new door/fender, paint em up and a few hours with an electric polisher she'll shine real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD PHIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

YO PHIL LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH THAT BUBLE YOU NOW I BEEN THERE WITH ONE BUT MINE WAS A COP CAR


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 17 2011, 06:13 AM~19891097
> *YO PHIL LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH THAT BUBLE YOU NOW I BEEN THERE WITH ONE BUT MINE WAS A COP CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still think that's one of the cleanest bubbles I've ever seen


----------



## 80GRAND

YEA IT WASN'T BAD FOR ONLY HAVING ABOUT 3,000 BUCKS IN THE WHOLE BUILD............BUT OWELL MOVED ON TO BETTER PROJECT'S


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE FEMALE IN THE STREETS BENDIN CORNERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 17 2011, 12:32 PM~19892086
> *TTT FOR THE FEMALE IN THE STREETS BENDIN CORNERS. :biggrin:
> *


I'll co-sign that homie :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Feb 17 2011, 11:32 AM~19892086-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR THE FEMALE IN THE STREETS BENDIN CORNERS. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Feb 17 2011, 12:05 PM~19892330
> *I'll co-sign that homie :thumbsup:
> *



X3 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 15 2011, 05:48 AM~19873864
> *Danny you all are welcome ANYTIME :biggrin: We can crusie then eat, then cruise then eat :biggrin:
> 
> I like both..lol.
> *



You speaking my language :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 17 2011, 06:13 AM~19891097
> *YO PHIL LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH THAT BUBLE YOU NOW I BEEN THERE WITH ONE BUT MINE WAS A UPS CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 17 2011, 03:41 AM~19890837
> *Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning.
> 
> gave double bubble her first bath last night, didn't realize how metallic the stock color really is. Get me a new door/fender, paint em up and a few hours with an electric polisher she'll shine real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE RIDE LOOKING CLEAN! NEED EM 14S N ULL BE GOOD!


----------



## drunken86

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:

wut up SERVIN'EM


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 17 2011, 06:02 AM~19890926
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMEGIRL


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 17 2011, 05:31 PM~19894536
> *  NICE RIDE LOOKING CLEAN! NEED EM 14S N ULL BE GOOD!
> *


 Tell me about it, unless I find a good deal I wont have enough paper for them till at least mid summer.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 17 2011, 07:20 PM~19895543
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> wut up SERVIN'EM
> *


DUDE!!!!!!...GOOD TO HEAR FROM YA :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 17 2011, 09:22 PM~19896588
> *WHATS GOOD HOMEGIRL
> *


Just enjoying the life :biggrin: ..how's everything your way..man I'm really looking forward to making a trip up there this summer..see Loyalty in their hometown  

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19897683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Cheech Marin_@Feb 18 2011, 12:31 AM~19898792
> *
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 17 2011, 03:33 PM~19893623
> *You speaking my language  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 05:13 AM~19900071
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY THERE .........HOPE ALL IS WELL....................


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19897683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THAT CAR......................


----------



## caprice on dz

Off to court for my follow up hearing for the loitering bs, I already turned in my papers to the states attorneys office, but I still gotta show up to court just to say yes sir it wont happen again, thank you sir


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 04:13 AM~19900071
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt happy friday :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 18 2011, 07:18 AM~19900129
> *HEY THERE .........HOPE ALL IS WELL....................
> *


LEFTHANDMAN :biggrin: 

LIFE'S GREAT...LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SUMMER!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 18 2011, 07:47 AM~19900183
> *Off to court for my follow up hearing for the loitering bs, I already turned in my papers to the states attorneys office, but I still gotta show up to court just to say yes sir it wont happen again, thank you sir
> *


FREE PHIL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good luck


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OX-ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 09:48 AM~19900325
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OX-ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Happy Birthday Homie :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

well spent an hour in coourt just to have the judge say you served out your required service hours and the charges will be null and processed out. Same thing the states attorney told me last week when I turned in my paperwork. 

crazy ass anne arundel county, the courtroom I was in transfered its docket of domestic violence to another room and 2/3 or the room left


----------



## caprice on dz

happy birthday ox


----------



## 80GRAND

what up everyone ......HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OX ROX HOPE YOU HAVE GOOD ONE BIG HOMIE


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAY  :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

happy drunk day ox :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: ,,,,,,i mean happy birth day homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Happy Birthday Big OX


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Feb 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19901151
> *happy drunk day ox :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  ,,,,,,i mean happy birth day homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Appreciate you coming down last weekend..it was fun times :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 17 2011, 11:32 AM~19892086
> *TTT FOR THE FEMALE IN THE STREETS BENDIN CORNERS. :biggrin:
> *


DANA--------------> :h5: <--------------ME = ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

DANA--------------> :buttkick: <--------------ME = ALL DAY EVERYDAY :ninja:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 04:16 AM~19900072
> *DUDE!!!!!!...GOOD TO HEAR FROM YA :biggrin:
> *



ha yeah ive been doing the ways of the ninja :ninja: :ninja: right now lol im here though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

happy birthday home boy :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 06:48 AM~19900325
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OX-ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy happy birthday jay!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19902900
> *DANA--------------> :buttkick: <--------------ME = ALL DAY EVERYDAY :ninja:
> *


ANYTIME YOUR READY HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19905639
> *ANYTIME YOUR READY HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: 

That sounds like your doubting it ...

:dunno:








:roflmao:


----------



## LoW ToNe

Thank you for not forgetting us.


----------



## block5

happy birthday ox rox hope it was good one


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 18 2011, 07:48 AM~19900325
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OX-ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  


Happybday homie!!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 18 2011, 11:04 AM~19900914
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAY   :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Its dangerous in Offtopic :0


----------



## caprice on dz

Its the end of an era ladies and gentlemen. Not gonna bullshit you, this was done because it was worth more as scrap then selling to crazy rays. It needed way too much work to be a reliable vehicle to sell to someone, besides, I got a month shy of seven years and 160,000 miles out of it. Now its onto better things, doubblebubble here I come.


----------



## 80GRAND

DAMM PHIL THAT MUST CRUSH YOU A LITTLE AS WELL TO SEE HER GO....


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 19 2011, 10:43 AM~19908845
> *DAMM PHIL THAT MUST CRUSH YOU A LITTLE AS WELL TO SEE HER GO....
> *


yeah but I get my money's worth out of the car


----------



## caprice on dz

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 14 2011, 08:16 AM~19864980
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Good to hear from City Knight C.C. always!!!
> 
> Good luck with your new prospects and it's always good to see you so hopefully we will be at Cinco this year for sure
> 
> Hey one of the Street Dreamz riders are moving down there...if you see him-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a straight up rider and good people..hope you all can meet up :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, thanks for the heads up. We would like to meet him. We'll show him around the BLVD. :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 19 2011, 02:00 AM~19907638
> *Its dangerous in Offtopic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## mr.casper

wat a great day i wana thanks everyone that came out n support the lowrider movement...and thanks alot to my street nations homies "that were there to hold it down wit me {choky,payaso,grenas,carlos,cholo,chris)" and wana say a BIG thank you to my family starting wit my wife mayra my bro payaso my dad sister gudelia laura cunada cecy n sepiyo...for helping me on this great lowrider gettogether...
*thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect!*


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper

*lowrider movement to the top!
thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect*!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2011, 08:01 PM~19917763
> *wat a great day i wana thanks everyone that came out n support the lowrider movement...and thanks alot to my street nations homies "that were there to hold it down wit me {choky,payaso,grenas,carlos,cholo,chris)" and wana say a BIG thank you to my family starting wit my wife mayra my bro payaso my dad sister gudelia laura cunada cecy n sepiyo...for helping me on this great lowrider gettogether...
> thanks to street dreamz,urban legends,islanders,aztec soulz,hustlers dreamz,modern times,imperials,just klownin...n all clubs/friends dat came n showed love n respect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congratz homie!

Looks like a great time!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 20 2011, 06:18 PM~19918266
> *Congratz homie!
> 
> Looks like a great time!
> *


THANKS MIKE WE DO IT FOR DA LOVE NOT DA FAME! JAJAJAJA


----------



## block5

just wanna send a thank you shout out to casper was a nice chill get together had a ggod time with good food and good people TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 20 2011, 06:58 PM~19918579
> *just wanna send a thank you shout out to casper was a nice chill get together had a ggod time with good food and good people TTT
> *


  THANK U HOMIE...WE DOING IT AGAIN SOON!


----------



## 80GRAND

casper looks like you set up a good get together for the lowrider's once again sorry i missed it but you know family comes first bro but hopefully i can hit the next one for sure


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2011, 09:19 PM~19918286
> *THANKS MIKE WE DO IT FOR DA LOVE NOT DA FAME! JAJAJAJA
> *


:worship:


That's when it's FOREVER!!! :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CASPER EXCELLENT PICS AND A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: 

It's people like you that keep the movement going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 19 2011, 02:00 AM~19907638
> *Its dangerous in Offtopic  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaaaaaaaaaa.....that's exactly how it is too


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 20 2011, 08:13 PM~19919194
> *casper looks like you set up a good get together for the lowrider's once again sorry i missed it but you know family comes first bro but hopefully i can hit the next one for sure
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 21 2011, 04:44 AM~19921831
> *CASPER EXCELLENT PICS AND A REALLY GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:
> 
> It's people like you that keep the movement going  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks patty thanks to everyone that came by even mana n jamz came n chill great times!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 08:27 AM~19921873
> *thanks patty thanks to everyone that came by even mana n jamz came n chill great times!
> *


Had a good time,food was good. Got a big spot up thea too.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Feb 21 2011, 06:01 AM~19921934
> *Had a good time,food was good. Got a big spot up thea too.
> *


Yeah mana really had a great time wit good group of riders...and u know it my casa is tu casa! Ya welcome to come down anytime is enought space for the whole dmv in here!


----------



## drunken86

had a great time cant wait for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 21 2011, 02:32 PM~19924547
> *had a great time cant wait for the next one :biggrin:
> *


este vato even dou u got pull over n was sweating bullets u still came n got home safe u lucky foo...u was tipsy tooo! lmao


----------



## caprice on dz

Theres a certain groundhog in PA who needs a swift kick in the nuts this morning


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Feb 21 2011, 04:32 PM~19924547
> *had a great time cant wait for the next one :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA @ your avi :cheesy: :biggrin: 

How we roll


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 22 2011, 07:31 AM~19930976
> *Theres a certain groundhog in PA who needs a swift kick in the nuts this morning
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 22 2011, 08:31 AM~19930976
> *Theres a certain groundhog in PA who needs a swift kick in the nuts this morning
> *


lol X412 :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 21 2011, 05:38 PM~19925971
> *este vato even dou u got pull over n was sweating bullets u still came n got home safe u lucky foo...u was tipsy tooo! lmao
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: a lil bit :roflmao:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 22 2011, 09:40 AM~19932059
> *HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA @ your avi :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> How we roll
> *



my face to fist action would not have it any other way :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GGGOOOODDDDDD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

I'm gonna kick today's ass


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 06:36 AM~19939276
> *GGGOOOODDDDDD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna kick today's ass
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 23 2011, 05:28 AM~19939261
> *:wave:
> *


MORNINCREWSHECKININ  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 22 2011, 05:06 PM~19934182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one cool ass mo-fo right there  

*GREAT SONG* :biggrin: In fact, i'm gonna shower to that song...song of the day :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 06:39 AM~19939286
> *thats one cool ass mo-fo right there
> 
> GREAT SONG :biggrin: In fact, i'm gonna shower to that song...song of the day :biggrin:
> *


you shower :scrutinize:


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 03:39 AM~19939286
> *thats one cool ass mo-fo right there
> 
> GREAT SONG :biggrin: In fact, i'm gonna shower to that song...song of the day :biggrin:
> *


song of the day it is....good morning patti? :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 23 2011, 05:42 AM~19939290
> *you shower :scrutinize:
> *


once a month since I was born :biggrin:  

I like to ride dirty........literally


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Feb 23 2011, 05:43 AM~19939291
> *song of the day it is....good morning patti? :wave:
> *


damn right :biggrin: Good Morning to you  

Be down there again soon


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 06:48 AM~19939296
> *once a month since I was born :biggrin:
> 
> I like to ride dirty........literally
> *


 :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 23 2011, 05:51 AM~19939300
> *:0
> *


lol :biggrin: Just playing...like you I stayz fresh :biggrin: 

Alright we got the song, I'm headed for the shower, I've started the smile this morning and I'm ready to rock...

I'm kicking ass and taking this day all day....it's gonna be one of those days for sure  

 all day


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 03:57 AM~19939305
> *lol :biggrin: Just playing...like you I stayz fresh :biggrin:
> 
> Alright we got the song, I'm headed for the shower, I've started the smile this morning and I'm ready to rock...
> 
> I'm kicking ass and taking this day all day....it's gonna be one of those days for sure
> 
> all day
> *


damn you guys get up early i would say goodmorning to ya but its more like good afternoon either way happy hump day


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 23 2011, 08:04 AM~19939519
> *damn you guys get up early i would say goodmorning to ya but its more like good afternoon either way happy hump day
> *


x100 everytime i get on this this thread to say good morning there is already 10 post but it's cool i sleep in cause i'm on unemployment.........


----------



## The Scientist

Patti Dukes! Whaddupppppp! 
-Fletch


----------



## Mr. 412

2 Members: Steel City Fam, RULOW



:wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 23 2011, 10:47 AM~19939827
> *x100 everytime i get on this this thread to say good morning there is already 10 post but it's cool i sleep in cause i'm on unemployment.........
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 06:48 AM~19939296
> *I like to ride dirty........literally
> *



Whoop, Whoop!!!

:boink:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Feb 23 2011, 06:39 AM~19939286-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats one cool ass mo-fo right there
> 
> *GREAT SONG* :biggrin: In fact, i'm gonna shower to that song...song of the day :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-klasick83_@Feb 23 2011, 06:43 AM~19939291
> *song of the day it is....good morning patti? :wave:
> *




x412


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 22 2011, 05:06 PM~19934182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

AHHHHHHH Chit!!!!!!! Waddup Patti

it's an East Coast take over 




'Blue Crush' 
chopped and screwed version













(coming soon to a show near you)


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 23 2011, 06:07 PM~19942686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


You be safe homeboy :yes: Thank You from the bottom of mine & my families heart !!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 23 2011, 06:57 AM~19939305
> *lol :biggrin: Just playing...like you I stayz fresh :biggrin:
> 
> Alright we got the song, I'm headed for the shower, I've started the smile this morning and I'm ready to rock...
> 
> I'm kicking ass and taking this day all day....it's gonna be one of those days for sure
> 
> all day
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

been doing a little tinkering this morning


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by block5+Feb 23 2011, 09:04 AM~19939519-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn you guys get up early i would say goodmorning to ya but its more like good afternoon either way happy hump day
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 10:47 AM~19939827
> *x100 everytime i get on this this thread to say good morning there is already 10 post but it's cool i sleep in cause i'm on unemployment.........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2011, 12:59 PM~19940595
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 24 2011, 04:19 AM~19947904
> *been doing a little tinkering this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a nice shot phil with the background, you have some serious talent :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Feb 23 2011, 10:21 AM~19939977
> *Patti Dukes!  Whaddupppppp!
> -Fletch
> *


WHOA! long time :biggrin: :wave: 


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 05:28 PM~19942874
> *AHHHHHHH Chit!!!!!!! Waddup Patti
> 
> it's an East Coast take over
> 'Blue Crush'
> chopped and screwed version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (coming soon to a show near you)
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 23 2011, 05:07 PM~19942686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GOOD MORNING DANNY  * 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 23 2011, 08:04 AM~19939519
> *damn you guys get up early i would say goodmorning to ya but its more like good afternoon either way happy hump day
> *


lol...yeah we are some early time fools but I can't help it...I just love waking up...

I don't get out of my bed......I jump out of my bed :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING MINT'Z AND ALL OF MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY :biggrin: *_


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2011, 11:59 AM~19940592
> *2 Members: Steel City Fam, RULOW
> :wave:
> *


What it do! homie


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 24 2011, 11:49 AM~19948921
> *What it do! homie
> *


:dunno: I can't call it homie ...

Jus trying to be like you :yes:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Feb 23 2011, 05:43 PM~19942975-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> You be safe homeboy :yes:  Thank You from the bottom of mine & my families heart !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks brother! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 24 2011, 06:59 AM~19948086
> *GOOD MORNING DANNY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Patti :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RULOW_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 AM~19948921
> *What it do! homie
> *



What it do Fam! :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 24 2011, 08:02 PM~19952627
> *Thanks brother!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## block5

good morning patti and mintz just figured i say it cause yall will be up soon even though i just got home from work and am bout to hit the hey goty to be up again by 8 thank god its ffffrrriiidddaaayyy


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_










it's Friday


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 25 2011, 02:37 AM~19956575
> *good morning patti and mintz just figured i say it cause yall will be up soon even though i just got home from work and am bout to hit the hey goty to be up again by 8 thank god its ffffrrriiidddaaayyy
> *


lol...you beat us :biggrin: and you are right about that..aggghhh it's friday :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: okay I'm out, gotta get a few hours sleep in before my great uncles funeral


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 24 2011, 08:04 AM~19948094
> *GOOD MORNING MINT'Z AND ALL OF MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


i missed ya  oh well im here today so GOOD MORNING Patti


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 25 2011, 03:37 AM~19956575
> *good morning patti and mintz just figured i say it cause yall will be up soon even though i just got home from work and am bout to hit the hey goty to be up again by 8 thank god its ffffrrriiidddaaayyy
> *


 :biggrin: mornin i would have been on earlyer but i was packing my bags to go on a road trip


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 25 2011, 05:25 AM~19957054
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday
> *



nice pic!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY CAN I STILL SAY GOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOORNIIIIIIING OR IS IT TO LATE FOR THAT SHIT.......CAUSE YOU KNOW I OVER SLEPT AGAIN


----------



## Soultrain

whats up Patti have a good weekend


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Friday ... :wave:

Great Photography, Alcohol, Beautiful Ladies & SNOOP-a-LOOP - what could be better !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2011, 04:56 AM~19957179
> *:biggrin: mornin  i would have been on earlyer but i was packing my bags to go on a road trip
> *


road trips are fun be safe homie


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 24 2011, 04:53 AM~19948075
> *Damn that's a nice shot phil with the background, you have some serious talent :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 24 2011, 06:53 AM~19948075
> *Damn that's a nice shot phil with the background, you have some serious talent :biggrin:
> *


are you reffering to the picture itself or the background? cause a club member did the design


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 24 2011, 11:52 AM~19949376
> *:dunno:  I can't call it homie ...
> 
> Jus trying to be like you :yes:
> *


u cant be like me homie, cause i look in my pockets n moths come out, these cars be getting all my paper

hope all is good up north hopefully u guys can come to our cookout this year, and the day before we cruise washington dc and i know u guys like that


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 26 2011, 03:31 AM~19964527
> *are you reffering to the picture itself or the background? cause a club member did the design
> *


the whole pic looks cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 26 2011, 11:58 PM~19969710
> *u cant be like me homie, cause i look in my pockets n moths come out, these cars be getting all my paper
> hope all is good up north hopefully u guys can come to our cookout this year, and the day before we cruise washington dc and i know u guys like that
> *


LOL :biggrin: that is how they get us....my house looks great, my car's coming up, and I'm eating cereal everyday....

But totally worth it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 25 2011, 06:56 AM~19957179
> *:biggrin: mornin  i would have been on earlyer but i was packing my bags to go on a road trip
> *


I love road trips :biggrin: Have a safe one and if it's some cool shit then share them pics


----------



## block5

happy sunday all getting very excited picked up four pumps 
for the wagon yesterday time to meet up with mr borja


----------



## caprice on dz

Made home alive from snow tubing at ski liberty saturday, a little hungover though. Learned a new drinking game last night called kings. After three rounds of it learned a little too much about my friends


----------



## drunken86

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 27 2011, 04:37 PM~19973628
> *Made home alive from snow tubing at ski liberty saturday, a little hungover though. Learned a new drinking game last night called kings. After three rounds of it learned a little too much about my friends
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
Thanks rulow rob itty bitty for helping me today!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2011, 09:03 PM~19974455
> *Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
> Thanks rulow rob itty bitty for helping me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

PITTSBURGH had a productive weekend as well !!! :yes:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 27 2011, 07:49 PM~19975136
> *PITTSBURGH had a productive weekend as well !!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good curbside ttt


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 27 2011, 06:03 PM~19974455
> *Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
> Thanks rulow rob itty bitty for helping me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real clean casper thanks again for the tacos today


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 27 2011, 07:44 PM~19975122
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 27 2011, 08:02 PM~19975278
> *looking real clean casper thanks again for the tacos today
> *


thanks marc now i know who this is lol tacos were banging MARK know n gets wat he wants lol! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Is that linc cut or did u pull my move and max out the stock bags?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 27 2011, 09:22 PM~19976214
> *Is that linc cut or did u pull my move and max out the stock bags?
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## block5

my new toys for my wagon


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 27 2011, 10:49 PM~19975136
> *PITTSBURGH had a productive weekend as well !!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT SURE IS PRETTY :biggrin:


----------



## block5

not usually up at 4am but this lil monster doesnt want to go bsck 
to sleep good thing she my only princess or i might be madd


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP PEEP'S SO THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE BEFORE 11:00AM NOT BAD NOT SURE IF I LIKE IT THOUGH............ANYWAYS BUMP FOR DUKES AND THE CREW


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDD MORNING :biggrin: *_


Nice pics up in here!!! It's definitely the year of the coming ups :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 28 2011, 04:10 AM~19978234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not usually up at 4am but this lil monster doesnt want to go bsck
> to sleep good thing she my only princess or i might be madd
> *


that has to be the cutest face I've ever seen in my life, if I saw that face at 4am I couldn't be mad either...lol. 

Good Morning :h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by block5+Feb 27 2011, 10:56 PM~19975205-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good curbside ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks HOLMES !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:36 PM~19975595
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 12:46 AM~19976472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new toys for my wagon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 That should make it boogie a lil :yes:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 03:18 AM~19977857
> *THAT SURE IS PRETTY :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Feb 28 2011, 09:55 AM~19978692
> *that has to be the cutest face I've ever seen in my life, if I saw that face at 4am I couldn't be mad either...lol.
> 
> Good Morning :h5:
> *


Couldn't agree with you more :yes:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 28 2011, 06:55 AM~19978692
> *that has to be the cutest face I've ever seen in my life, if I saw that face at 4am I couldn't be mad either...lol.
> 
> Good Morning :h5:
> *


Thanks kinda how I feel have 5 kids she is my only girl and she makes us all very happy


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 28 2011, 03:18 AM~19977857
> *THAT SURE IS PRETTY :biggrin:
> *


I'm tryin to get it done for ur picnic but I still got alotta work to do but we'll see maybe she'll make it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Feb 28 2011, 11:55 AM~19979183
> *I'm tryin to get it done for ur picnic but I still got alotta work to do but we'll see maybe she'll make it  :biggrin:
> *


Well since you stepped up & opened up the opportunity for OVERTIME; I'll be diggin in them deep pockets of yourz to try and get you their for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 28 2011, 07:28 AM~19978798
> *Thanks HOLMES !!! :thumbsup:
> :h5:
> :0   That should make it boogie a lil :yes:
> :thumbsup:
> :h5:
> Couldn't agree with you more :yes:
> *


Thanks for the compliment on the lil one and yes I think it might boogie a lil bit always had lowered cars never had pumps so should be fun


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 28 2011, 02:40 PM~19980229
> *Well since you stepped up & opened up the opportunity for OVERTIME; I'll be diggin in them deep pockets of yourz to try and get you their for the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


overtime I can swing, as for deep pockets ur the one with the communion stash under ur matress :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Feb 28 2011, 04:48 PM~19981013
> *overtime I can swing, as for deep pockets ur the one with the communion stash under ur matress  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Shit homie, you got me fucked up with MINTZ ... that's who still got his communion & barmitz vah money


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Feb 27 2011, 06:03 PM~19974455-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!
> Thanks rulow rob itty bitty for helping me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you Cas
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 27 2011, 07:49 PM~19975136
> *PITTSBURGH had a productive weekend as well !!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U KNOOOOW


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 28 2011, 09:33 AM~19978817
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_

Gonna be a good day


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: was gonna say morning on FB but its being a little de de de, and won't let me post on your wall


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 1 2011, 06:26 AM~19986986
> *:wave: was gonna say morning on FB but its being a  little de de de, and won't let me post on your wall
> *


I don't know why the heck but good morning anyways Phil :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978

wassup patti  wifey whip is gonna go hard in the paint this year. her coupe is now in texas :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 1 2011, 07:03 AM~19986964
> *:biggrin:
> *




WUZ UP WAGON BUDDY :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 28 2011, 08:12 AM~19978512
> *WHAT UP PEEP'S SO THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE BEFORE 11:00AM NOT BAD NOT SURE IF I LIKE IT THOUGH............ANYWAYS BUMP FOR DUKES AND THE CREW
> *


APPRECIATE IT!!!! damn before 11am huh?

I think you would be more suited for the Mid-Day Crew  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19991498
> *wassup patti   wifey whip is gonna go hard in the paint this year. her coupe is now in texas  :biggrin:
> *


Heeeeeelllllzzzzzz yeah!!!! Tell Chan we said congratulations on some serious greatness  Can't wait to see that thing out on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19991685
> *WUZ UP WAGON BUDDY  :cheesy:
> *


JUST KICKIN IT WAGON STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5: 











(psst...I thought you got rid of your wagon, what the duece? Did you get another one :cheesy: Is it a secret -I won't tell :biggrin: )


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 2 2011, 05:42 AM~19995645
> *APPRECIATE IT!!!! damn before 11am huh?
> 
> I think you would be more suited for the Mid-Day Crew   :biggrin:
> *


MID DAY IS FINE WITH ME .......BUT I WAS AT 6:45 AM TODAY GO ME NOW I'M BORED SO I'M GOING TO PAINT MY KITCHEN TODAY.....BUMP FOR PATTI


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 2 2011, 09:21 AM~19995903
> *MID DAY IS FINE WITH ME .......BUT I WAS AT 6:45 AM TODAY GO ME NOW I'M BORED SO I'M GOING TO PAINT MY KITCHEN TODAY.....BUMP FOR PATTI
> *


:h5:

for the mid day shizzle; not the kitchen shizzle. I hate doin that shizzle !!!


----------



## block5

Happy hump daywish I could be at home working on the wagon
On such a nice day insread of at work working on someone else's shit


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 2 2011, 01:22 PM~19997878
> *Happy hump daywish I could be at home working on the wagon
> On such a nice day insread of at work working on someone else's shit
> *


well when your done with someone else's shit, come to the shop and work on this other person shit too... see ya tonite


----------



## flaked85

FUNNY STUFF :biggrin: 
http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/ma...en-nfl-11-video


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by block5_@Feb 27 2011, 10:46 PM~19976472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new toys for my wagon
> *


nice, cant wiat to dance the shit out of that wagon... :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 2 2011, 01:31 PM~19997925
> *FUNNY STUFF :biggrin:
> http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/ma...en-nfl-11-video
> *


 :h5:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 2 2011, 06:48 AM~19995651
> *JUST KICKIN IT WAGON STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:
> (psst...I thought you got rid of your wagon, what the duece? Did you get another one :cheesy: Is it a secret -I won't tell :biggrin: )
> *



I STILL HAVE THE SAME WAGON... JUST WORKING ON IT SLOWLY.... I SHOULD HAVE IT OUT THIS SPRING RIDIN UNTIL I CAN SAVE SOME MONEY FOR THE BODY WORK AND PAINT  

JUST NEED A TUNE UP AND I WANT TO INSTALL SOME JUICE BEFORE SPRING

HOWS THE PATTI WAGON COMING ALONG


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 2 2011, 03:29 PM~19997914
> *well when your done with someone else's shit, come to the shop and work on this other person shit too... see ya tonite
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 2 2011, 05:04 PM~19998430
> *HOWS THE PATTI WAGON COMING ALONG
> *


What a natural name for that car :yes:

Patti; you should change up direction & paint that bitch black with a B&W mural of you sitting behind bars !!! 
I can see it now, you got your sleeves rolled up with your pack of camels on the one arm & your passing notes via your dental floss to Dana in the next cell over :thumbsup:


----------



## block5

MB HYDRAULICS putting in work


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 2 2011, 12:31 PM~19997928
> *nice, cant wiat to dance the shit out of that wagon...  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 2 2011, 08:51 PM~20001914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB HYDRAULICS putting in work
> *


  im next in line lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 2 2011, 09:06 PM~20002116
> * im next in line lol
> *


went to da see da washington wizards play today wit 2 of my nephews!


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 2 2011, 10:13 PM~20002217
> *went to da see da washington wizards play today wit 2 of my nephews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TC'S LOOKING GOOD, CANT WAIT TO CUT IT UP... uffin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 2 2011, 09:20 PM~20002318
> *TC'S LOOKING GOOD, CANT WAIT TO CUT IT UP...  uffin:
> *


thanks mark...i cant wait either i was crusing threw dc tonite n all i was imagining was hitting switches on em bitches lol


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: gnite :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by

whats up patti :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 2 2011, 04:04 PM~19998430
> *I STILL HAVE THE SAME WAGON... JUST WORKING ON IT SLOWLY.... I SHOULD HAVE IT OUT THIS SPRING RIDIN UNTIL I CAN SAVE SOME MONEY FOR THE BODY WORK AND PAINT
> 
> JUST NEED A TUNE UP AND I WANT TO INSTALL SOME JUICE BEFORE SPRING
> 
> HOWS THE PATTI WAGON COMING ALONG
> *



AWESOME :biggrin: 

Actually I'm getting ready to have a little fun with it once I roll the frame out I'm going to start cleaning up and then on to better things  

Don't get me wrong holding the camera is cool but I need to be in a line up too..just sound of my engine (tree-fitty  ) running alone makes life that much better


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Mar 3 2011, 06:25 AM~20004858
> *whats up patti :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING HAPPY THURSDAY  *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 2 2011, 10:51 PM~20001914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB HYDRAULICS putting in work
> *


SWEEEETTT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20002217
> *went to da see da washington wizards play today wit 2 of my nephews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent shot too Casper :biggrin: I love the parking garage shots


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 2 2011, 11:51 PM~20001914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB HYDRAULICS putting in work
> *


  :0


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 2 2011, 11:51 PM~20001914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB HYDRAULICS putting in work
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## block5

had to take lil ones to docs today going to work late then over to the other shop to put in a lil work with MB671 trying to get motivated in 2011 lot of projects in line


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 3 2011, 05:34 AM~20004943
> *excellent shot too Casper :biggrin: I love the parking garage shots
> *


Thanks patty camera phone garge parking pic lol nice!


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 3 2011, 06:11 AM~20004911
> *SWEEEETTT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THEM DVD'S :rimshot:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Mar 3 2011, 07:53 AM~20005138
> *  :0
> *


 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 3 2011, 08:01 AM~20004901
> *AWESOME :biggrin:
> 
> Actually I'm getting ready to have a little fun with it once I roll the frame out I'm going to start cleaning up and then on to better things
> 
> Don't get me wrong holding the camera is cool but I need to be in a line up too..just sound of my engine (tree-fitty  ) running alone makes life that much better
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I HEAR YA...BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN IN THE LINE UP

SOLD MY RAG LAST YEAR IN JANUARY SOLD THE CADDY IN FEBRUARY 

BEEN JUICE-LESS SINCE :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 3 2011, 08:01 AM~20004901
> *AWESOME :biggrin:
> 
> Actually I'm getting ready to have a little fun with it once I roll the frame out I'm going to start cleaning up and then on to better things
> 
> Don't get me wrong holding the camera is cool but I need to be in a line up too..just sound of my engine (tree-fitty  ) running alone makes life that much better
> *


 :h5:


----------



## drunken86

.............................wut up patti  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

AHH HAA I BEAT ALL THE MORNING CREW TO THE EARLY MORNING BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW IT'S OFF TO BED


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 4 2011, 02:18 AM~20011933
> *AHH HAA I BEAT ALL THE MORNING CREW TO THE EARLY MORNING BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   NOW IT'S OFF TO BED
> *


Your day just ended my has already started


----------



## flaked85

SUP SERVIN'EM NUKKAS


----------



## VA CHEVY

:wave:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up everybody


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Helllllllllooooooooo


----------



## 80GRAND

I GOT THESE TODAY CANT WAIT TILL IM RIDING AGAIN THANKS TO NIKKI FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH THESE BOD BOYS ARE SHARP ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE XLACE


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 5 2011, 12:34 AM~20019076
> *I GOT THESE TODAY CANT WAIT TILL IM RIDING AGAIN THANKS TO NIKKI FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH THESE BOD BOYS ARE SHARP ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE XLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD, DOES THEY SELL WITH TIRES TOO?


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy birthday Patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 5 2011, 12:34 AM~20019076
> *I GOT THESE TODAY CANT WAIT TILL IM RIDING AGAIN THANKS TO NIKKI FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH THESE BOD BOYS ARE SHARP ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE XLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are tight!!!! :biggrin: 

Congrats


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 03:56 AM~20020401
> *Happy birthday Patti
> *


awwww.....thank you Phil :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOOOOOODDDDDDDD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

I just finished my morning cake and now I'm headed out to get my jog on with Jamz then it's on to my lunch cake after lunch cake it's beer time then it's on to...........dinner cake  

It's Birthday time and I lovez me some birthday!!!!!! Everyone have a great day and enjoy this awesome day :biggrin: 






How I get down all day today


----------



## block5

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI enjoy your day


----------



## block5

Bout to head down to the dc armory for a car show with three of my sons and my pops good times with the fam TTT


----------



## caprice on dz

Ahhhhhh, paint fumes, couldn't stay asleep this morning so I took advantage of the nice weather here. Dupli-color brand GM lime green, gonna use the custom decals for the top of the car. Didn't take any pics but I removed the chrome hood strip so it wouldn't interfere with the decal.


























phil


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## block5

Shout out to lefty looking good at the show in dc today


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 03:54 AM~20020396
> *LOOKING GOOD, DOES THEY SELL WITH TIRES TOO?
> *


YUP 72 SPOKE XLACE WITH TIRES MOUNTED AND BALENCED TO MY DOOR


----------



## 80GRAND

******** HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO GREAT GIRL WHO STAY'S 1 STEP AHEAD OF ALL OTHER'S .........PATTI DUKEZ**********


----------



## 80GRAND

******** HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO GREAT GIRL WHO STAY'S 1 STEP AHEAD OF ALL OTHER'S .........PATTI DUKEZ**********


----------



## 80GRAND

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:*** HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI***


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEGIRL.


----------



## scrape'n-by

happy b-day


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

HappY Birthday Patti, I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## 80GRAND

JUST SAW THAT I POSTED 3 TIMES IN A ROW THE DAMM SERVER WAS BEING STUPID SO I CLOSED OUT AND REPOSTED AND NOW I GOT 3


----------



## MB671

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI FROM THE FAMILY*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

^^^ X412 ^^^

Happy Birthday Mizz Dukez ...
Hope it was all you wanted it to be !!! & thanks for all that you do !!!
GOD Bless


----------



## caprice on dz

trying to see how the colors blend, I still gotta paint the interior pan, suspension is drying now, semi gloss black










Its gonna three wheel when done, but whats the point in a mock up without rims.










Redid the cylinders. Big thanks to Rick with scale dreams, the 1/2" hard line is perfect for chrome springs, gonna have to stock up on it in Jersey next month. 8" fronts on the right, 10" coil over rears on the left, not pictured are the straight pins for power balls.


----------



## Venom62

happy bday Patti, hope ur partying ur ass off all night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Birthday of Happiness to u Patti! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATTI CAKES :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Outlawd09

Happy Birthday Patti


----------



## drunken86

HAPPY B DAY PATTI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 6 2011, 12:12 AM~20024795
> *^^^ X412 ^^^
> 
> Happy Birthday Mizz Dukez ...
> Hope it was all you wanted it to be !!! & thanks for all that you do !!!
> GOD Bless
> *


x412 Happy Bday :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

wazzzzzzzzz good


----------



## mr.casper

1994 ILUSION CALLEJERA!
AKA STREET ILLUSION!










UNDER CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR WISHING ME A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! 

Yesterday was the recovery period for was one of the greatest nights of my life..I was taken out to eat by my neighbors and then when I got home I had a big surprise party waiting for me at my own house!!!!! 

Thank you to my neighbors, Street Dreamz, Drake from Lowyalty and everyone who came to support the awesome night!!!!!!!

Some awesome pics!!!!!

Getting ready to eat at El Burrito :biggrin: 
(this is my little future rider girl right here :biggrin: )









me, Scoota Joe, and the Neighbors kicking it at the Burrito


----------



## Patti Dukez

The big surprise!























































aggghh!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

hahaha nice


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## cripn8ez

:420: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































yeaaahhhh!!!!!!!


















THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! A GREAT NIGHT AND DAY!!!!!!!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 7 2011, 06:50 AM~20033281
> *:420:  :wave:
> *


my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Talk about a kick ass looking time


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 7 2011, 08:15 AM~20033325
> *my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:
> *



YES SUR  HOW U BEEN SIS NICE PARTY LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME AND LOTS OF FIST PUNCHING LOL :uh: IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE IT DOWN TO PARTY WIT U GUYS SUM TIME  PLUS I THINK MY HOMIE MANNY IS OUT THERE BY U THAT GOTS MY OLD BABY LINCOLN? :biggrin: 

T
T
T

FOR THE MAN OOPS MY SIS


----------



## mr.casper

Great pics patty n u sure sorrounded by great n cool ass people that's wt u call family...n u well deserve dat n more...see u around n letd keep servin em sukaaz!


----------



## 80GRAND

DAMM LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME PATTI


----------



## SIRDRAKE

MY PHONE COMMITTED SUICIDE LAST NITE,,,,,,,I HAVE NO CONTACTS ANYMORE,PLEASE PM ME WIT YOUR #s ,,,,,,yall no who fucks wit me,,,,pm me please your numbers thx


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: how about a morning 3 wheel


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez whats up fam


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 8 2011, 07:14 AM~20040534
> *:wave: how about a morning 3 wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Morning 3 wheels are the best :biggrin: Looking good Phil :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, [B~
> *12:55 PM*~20041942]
> _*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_
> [/b]


Aint you suppose to say that in the mornin :dunno:


This is 80Grand & my time table !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 7 2011, 09:50 AM~20033756
> *DAMM LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME PATTI
> *


I HAD THE BEST TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Gotta tell ya the years may change and the age may change but the one thing that doesn't change is my will to party :biggrin: 

Now the next day the recovery period appears to take a little longer each year  but still  :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 8 2011, 11:58 AM~20041961
> *Aint you suppose to say that in the mornin :dunno:
> This is 80Grand & my time table !!!  :biggrin:
> *


son of a biscut!!! man, I haven't even looked at the time today..lol. 

I've been moving and shakin...time has no play for me today.

(lol..I'm a poet and I didn't even know it)


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 10:55 AM~20041486
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Mar 8 2011, 10:38 AM~20041358
> *Patti Dukez whats up fam
> *


   Soultrain   

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 7 2011, 07:24 AM~20033339
> *Great pics patty n u sure sorrounded by great n cool ass people that's wt u call family...n u well deserve dat n more...see u around n letd keep servin em sukaaz!
> *


yeaaahheeee yeaahhheeee!!!! Thank you Capser :biggrin: 

I look forward on seeing you all again really soon, that lincoln is looking super


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 01:01 PM~20041986
> *son of a biscut!!! man, I haven't even looked at the time today..lol.
> 
> I've been moving and shakin...time has no play for me today.
> 
> (lol..I'm a poet and I didn't even know it)
> *




Damn apparently so, cause I was gonna use that line - but you put it down before I could even get there !!!

Now are you movin' & shake'n in that order .... OR :scrutinize: Oh never mind!
Jus' keep doin tha DAMN THANG chicken wing !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 12:55 PM~20041942
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> *


Hey your homegurl Casey friend requested me on FB & I seen some shots you did of her ... 
DAMN girl!!!
I'm now embarrassed of the shots I show compared to yourz ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 PM~20042047
> *Damn apparently so, cause I was gonna use that line - but you put it down before I could even get there !!!
> 
> Now are you movin' & shake'n in that order .... OR  :scrutinize:  Oh never mind!
> Jus' keep doin tha DAMN THANG chicken wing !!!
> *


Dude...


















now I want chicken wings.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 8 2011, 12:30 PM~20042138
> *Hey your homegurl Casey friend requested me on FB & I seen some shots you did of her ...
> DAMN girl!!!
> I'm now embarrassed of the shots I show compared to yourz ...
> *


Hey Now!!! Your talking crazy!!! lol....dude you are one of the best...if you think they look good then I feel super special. 

We shot those in my living room with a small point and shoot kodak camera and plenty of beer...lol. 

Fun Times


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 03:08 PM~20043145
> *Dude...
> now I want chicken wings.
> *



Or maybe just ONE big wing. :cheesy: 












:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 8 2011, 03:16 PM~20043208
> *Or maybe just ONE big wing.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL...now that's a wing he better hope it doesn't do this hno: 






:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 03:32 PM~20043286
> *LOL...now that's a wing he better hope it doesn't do this hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Wahahahahaha!!! That chicken wing wooped HIS ASS!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Mar 8 2011, 04:08 PM~20043145-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...
> now I want chicken wings.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 8 2011, 04:15 PM~20043206
> *Hey Now!!! Your talking crazy!!! lol....dude you are one of the best...if you think they look good then I feel super special.
> 
> We shot those in my living room with a small point and shoot kodak camera and plenty of beer...lol.
> 
> Fun Times
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Great no that I know it was no big deal, makes me feel even worse ...
> Thanks alot for :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GOOT_@Mar 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20043208
> *Or maybe just ONE big wing.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 8 2011, 03:57 PM~20043406
> *Wahahahahaha!!! That chicken wing wooped HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AAAAHAHAHAH...the karate kick sounds are the best...every time I watch that I laugh so hard..lol.

_*GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY TO MY SERVIN'EM FAM :biggrin: *_

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

*THIS ONE NEVER GET'S OLD TO ME SERVIN'EM TTT.*


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2011, 09:41 AM~20049189
> *THIS ONE NEVER GET'S OLD TO ME SERVIN'EM TTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit :thumbsup: real hip hop not like this new bullshit 2day


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 8 2011, 05:28 PM~20044030
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:  Great no that I know it was no big deal, makes me feel even worse ...
> Thanks alot for :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *80GRAND*

A little early bump for the pre-to-mid afternoon crew :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Mar 9 2011, 10:58 AM~20049455
> *good shit  :thumbsup:  real hip hop not like this new bullshit 2day
> *


x412


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 8 2011, 04:08 PM~20043145
> *Dude...
> now I want chicken wings.
> *


----------



## flaked85




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 9 2011, 10:40 AM~20050928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fool forgot to plant his feet :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 9 2011, 01:35 PM~20050482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie needs a record deal A.S.A.P. :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

One of my club members makes custom decals, gonna add a coat of rainbow flake before I clear it.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 9 2011, 09:59 PM~20054423
> *One of my club members makes custom decals, gonna add a coat of rainbow flake before I clear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Phil that looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2011, 01:43 PM~20050943
> *Fool forgot to plant his feet  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2011, 08:41 AM~20049189
> *THIS ONE NEVER GET'S OLD TO ME SERVIN'EM TTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still one of my all time favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Check Check Check it out  










It's almost that time................summa-time  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Mar 10 2011, 03:34 AM~20057238-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 10 2011, 03:35 AM~20057239
> *Still one of my all time favorites :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 03:36 AM~20057243
> *Check Check Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost that time................summa-time   :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there.................Unless the baby comes early


----------



## KAKALAK

Looks like alot of fisting goes on at your parties :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## drunken86

hheeelllooooo miss lady got 2 love this movie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 04:36 AM~20057243
> *Check Check Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost that time................summa-time   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 08:35 AM~20057445
> *Looks like alot of fisting goes on at your parties :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Mar 10 2011, 06:14 PM~20061344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hheeelllooooo miss lady got 2 love this movie  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they always play in movies great together...

SHAKE AND BAKE!!!!!!!...still my favorite line :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 10 2011, 07:42 AM~20057346
> *:wave:
> 
> :yes:
> I'll be there.................Unless the baby comes early
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Congratulations!


----------



## MB671

*WHATS UP MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY, HERES TO A FIST'N FRIDAY...*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 11 2011, 10:11 AM~20066550
> *WHATS UP MY SERVIN'EM FAMILY, HERES TO A FIST'N FRIDAY...
> *


FIST'N FRIDAY...LOL!!!

Face Punching Friday with a side of slap  

I got your message I will be hitting you up soon :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 11 2011, 06:20 AM~20066306
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations!
> *



Thank U


----------



## REGAL81

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

good shot of the water drop design in the decal










trying like hell to capture the green flake, guess I'll have to get an outdoor shot


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 11 2011, 05:40 PM~20069585
> *Thank U
> *


I'm happy for you :biggrin: did you get the disc? I apologize I really wanted to make that nicer for but I'm so time pushed right now with projects our the wahzoo so I just wanted to hurry for ya  

I've been working on another youtube video and that will definitely be up there :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 12 2011, 05:43 AM~20073715
> *good shot of the water drop design in the decal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying like hell to capture the green flake, guess I'll have to get an outdoor shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: Damn phil!!! I really like that a lot! I can see the flake and the color is outstanding


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 12 2011, 01:01 AM~20072592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Count us in :biggrin: Been looking forward to a Loyalty event


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 12 2011, 12:54 AM~20072541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: Hey that's not late it's just early for next year..lol.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 10 2011, 06:36 AM~20057243
> *Check Check Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost that time................summa-time   :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

afghanistan 2011 and my rides..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 13 2011, 02:43 AM~20079345
> *afghanistan 2011 and my rides..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, god bless and god speed home, been there done that.

from one vet to another Thank You


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 13 2011, 02:43 AM~20079345
> *afghanistan 2011 and my rides..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE...thank you for everything that you do. I would like to put your pictures on my next dvd..we appreciate you and if you or anyone else that has pictures to add please feel free to send them to [email protected].

Thank you again, nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 13 2011, 02:43 AM~20079345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's old school I used to love the blazers with the spokes :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 12 2011, 06:22 PM~20076524
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2011, 05:45 AM~20086385
> *we appreciate you and if you or anyone else that has pictures to add please feel free to send them to [email protected].*


I keep forgeting to send you pics Patti, I will get em to you now thats fresh on my mind, I gotcha 

Email sent, lemme know whatcha think


----------



## MB671

WASSUP SERVIN'EM... HAPPY WONDERFUL MONDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## mr.casper

my daily tc always in da streets cant wait for next year to cut her up!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 14 2011, 02:22 PM~20089196
> *my daily tc always in da streets cant wait for next year to cut her up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:15 AM~19743776
> *the Servin'em office walls are on their way to getting full :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You are missing a picture on your wall  
















Download High Res picture here :cheesy: 

High Res Picture  

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 14 2011, 05:48 AM~20086393
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



Hi Patti :wave:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 14 2011, 03:07 PM~20089517
> *You are missing a picture on your wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download High Res picture here  :cheesy:
> 
> High Res Picture
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 14 2011, 12:21 PM~20087548
> *WASSUP SERVIN'EM... HAPPY WONDERFUL MONDAY AFTERNOON
> *


_*GOOD MORNING MARK AND FAM :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20089517
> *You are missing a picture on your wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download High Res picture here  :cheesy:
> 
> High Res Picture
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got it and it's definitely going up on the wall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 14 2011, 04:22 PM~20089196
> *my daily tc always in da streets cant wait for next year to cut her up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

whats up just droppin a :thumbsup: to ya


----------



## klasick83

Cinco De Mayo Super Car Show Saturday, May 7,2011
Let me explain a few things to make it clear :
When you enter your car to show;the fee is $30 (day of show) or 
$25 Pre-Registration. Please take into consideration that when you enter your car the $30 includes the Driver and 1 passenger (We have always done this and it will stay the same). Children 11years old and under are free. That means you only pay the $30 when you are showing your car and have another passenger including yourself in the car. Again Children 11 years old and under are free. 
For Motorcycles it is just the Driver. Fee is $25 (day of show) and $20 pre-reg.
If you have anymore questions please feel free to pm me thanks so much for your patience. 

















Hotel information i will add more later
Ramada Convention Center
2703 Ramada Rd.
I-85
Burlington, NC 27215 US Maps & Directions 

Phone: 336-227-5541 
Fax: 336-570-2701 
HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY
RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $600.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 15 2011, 06:24 AM~20094893
> *I got it and it's definitely going up on the wall :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: Now I feel special :h5:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 15 2011, 06:15 PM~20099396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> little man already claimed it as his, keeps buggin to juice it...said he'd would help. might have to take him up on that.
> *


----------



## baghdady

> little man already claimed it as his, keeps buggin to juice it...said he'd would help. might have to take him up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Bad ass pics. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## block5

> little man already claimed it as his, keeps buggin to juice it...said he'd would help. might have to take him up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bad ass tahoe on the other side of that door lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Vayzfinest

!!ATTENTION!! ATTENTION!!! I AM PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE FIRST ANNUAL ~~JUST KLOWNIN CAR CLUB~~ PICNIC/CAR SHOW!!
DATE: SATURDAY, AUGUST 6, 2011.
PLACE: FT. HUNT. PARK ALEXANDRIA, VA. PICNIC AREA B
8926 FORT HUNT RD, ALEXANDRIA, VIRGINIA 22308

GET THEM RIDES READY BECAUSE THIS WILL BE UNFORGETTABLE!!

Flyer and further details on Category's, Cash Prizes, Hotel and of course Saturday Night Event. You know how JK do it!!!

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYBODY!!


----------



## baghdady

R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 15 2011, 06:34 PM~20099105
> *:biggrin:  Now I feel special  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 16 2011, 02:44 AM~20103537
> *R.I.P Nate Dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for Nate Dogg...this is a truly sad time but happy we had him as long as we did and his greats will always be played in our rides..that part of him will never die..

R.I.P for the homie Nate Dogg a true OG  






Sing it Nate


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE SHIT :biggrin: 






:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 15 2011, 04:52 PM~20098353
> *wassup
> *


MORNING BUDDY :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20099976
> *
> *


CHECK HIM OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That's awesome he wants to help, lowriding is in his blood


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 15 2011, 10:06 PM~20100979
> *!!ATTENTION!! ATTENTION!!! I AM PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE FIRST ANNUAL ~~JUST KLOWNIN CAR CLUB~~ PICNIC/CAR SHOW!!
> DATE: SATURDAY, AUGUST 6, 2011.
> PLACE: FT. HUNT. PARK ALEXANDRIA, VA. PICNIC AREA B
> 8926 FORT HUNT RD, ALEXANDRIA, VIRGINIA 22308
> 
> GET THEM RIDES READY BECAUSE THIS WILL BE UNFORGETTABLE!!
> 
> Flyer and further details on Category's, Cash Prizes, Hotel and of course Saturday Night Event. You know how JK do it!!!
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYBODY!!*


WE WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## MINT'Z

servin em up on top


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 17 2011, 04:46 AM~20111759
> *servin em up on top
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: 

It's a great day already :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 17 2011, 02:26 AM~20111486
> *SALT LAKE UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

WASS UP GOOD MORNING !!!!!!!!!


----------



## VA CHEVY

TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA LADIE!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 17 2011, 07:51 AM~20112079
> *WASS UP GOOD MORNING !!!!!!!!!
> *


GOOD EVENING :biggrin: (busy day  )

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Mar 17 2011, 08:43 AM~20112253
> *TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA LADIE!!!
> *


JAMMY JAMZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Jello Patti


----------



## MB671

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuqBxvwYYUM
:nicoderm:


----------



## MB671

wassup ox, hows the fam...


----------



## mr.casper

SUCH A NICE DAY N GOT A OFF A LIL EARLY HAD TO HIT UP DA PARK N CRUISE WIT DA HOMIES...STREET NATIONS KEEP GONNA KEEP SERVIN EM 2011...


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 17 2011, 10:38 PM~20117760
> *SUCH A NICE DAY N GOT A OFF A LIL EARLY HAD TO HIT UP DA PARK N CRUISE WIT DA HOMIES...STREET NATIONS KEEP GONNA KEEP SERVIN EM 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cadillacs and lincolns, the godfathers of luxury
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20116081
> *Jello  Patti
> *


OX-ROX :biggrin: man, I'm so glad you are staying


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20116176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


HAHAHAHAAAA....Man I thought I was the only one that loved this chick... :cheesy: 

My favorite part is when she's on the boat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 17 2011, 10:38 PM~20117760
> *SUCH A NICE DAY N GOT A OFF A LIL EARLY HAD TO HIT UP DA PARK N CRUISE WIT DA HOMIES...STREET NATIONS KEEP GONNA KEEP SERVIN EM 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CASPER MAN YOU ARE A STRAIGHT UP RIDER...I ENJOY THE PICS MAN YOU ARE KEEPING THE EXCITMENT OF SUMMER IN THE AIR...

KEEP IT UP :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 18 2011, 02:14 AM~20119344
> *cadillacs and lincolns, the godfathers of luxury
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


GOOD MORNING PHIL


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 18 2011, 02:23 AM~20119362
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:werd:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Mar 18 2011, 06:40 AM~20119890
> *:werd:
> *


sixfoe foe sho :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Let's go ahead and get this party started :biggrin: 










gonna be a great year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Mar 18 2011, 06:43 AM~20119902
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Soutrain :biggrin: ...ya'll are looking good out there :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

_ITS FRIDAY AND WE GONNA GET ISLAND TODAY*... HAPPY FRIDAY PATTI *_


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Wassup


----------



## Patti Dukez

Friday Jam  






HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 18 2011, 07:14 AM~20119999
> *ITS FRIDAY AND WE GONNA GET ISLAND TODAY...HAPPY FRIDAY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Mar 18 2011, 07:21 AM~20120019
> *Wassup
> *


dude!


----------



## RULOW

I may be outta the loop on this one but I haven't heard much from the homie cadillac steve. I seen him at danas picnic last year but he was on crotches. Anybody know how he is? Is he 100%?


----------



## drunken86

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 18 2011, 12:14 AM~20119344
> *cadillacs and lincolns, the godfathers of luxury
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


o yeahhhhhh!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 18 2011, 04:26 AM~20119851
> *CASPER MAN YOU ARE A STRAIGHT UP RIDER...I ENJOY THE PICS MAN YOU ARE KEEPING THE EXCITMENT OF SUMMER IN THE AIR...
> 
> KEEP IT UP :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks patty im down to keep servin em sukaz! lmao


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Mar 18 2011, 12:01 PM~20122230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :wow: WTF ..whooooooooooop his asssssssss


----------



## caprice on dz

quick vids to capture the flakes


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 18 2011, 05:43 AM~20119904
> *Let's go ahead and get this party started :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be a great year :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 18 2011, 01:24 PM~20122010
> *I may be outta the loop on this one but I haven't heard much from the homie cadillac steve. I seen him at danas picnic last year but he was on crotches. Anybody know how he is? Is he 100%?
> *


Good Morning Rolando :biggrin: Steve is doing much better, still not a 100% and has surgeries ahead of him but he's on right path :biggrin: 

Thank you for asking :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Mar 18 2011, 02:01 PM~20122230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


hahahaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2011, 07:36 PM~20130641
> *quick vids to capture the flakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The vids look great and that's some serious flake to be laying out...you gotta work on that camera hand tho Phil!!!!..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 PM~20125542
> *:0  :wow: WTF ..whooooooooooop his asssssssss
> *


That definitely wouldn't have been a gangsta limp when I got done with him...lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

GGOOODDD MORNING IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## block5

What up servin em fam TTT


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 20 2011, 06:18 AM~20133165
> *The vids look great and that's some serious flake to be laying out...you gotta work on that camera hand tho Phil!!!!..lol.
> *


I know I shot with my camera phone I should of move slowly


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Mar 18 2011, 10:41 PM~20125542
> *:0  :wow: WTF ..whooooooooooop his asssssssss
> *



He wanted to do hoodrat stuff for his friend! LMAO.

That kid does not recognize anything, the only thing he said was "maybe not play video games for a whole weekend" as his punishment. His grandmother should take him home, sit him down, grab EVERY video game he owns including console, and she should smash the motherfukers with a hammer in front of him to teach him consequences!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 20 2011, 02:22 PM~20134967
> *What up servin em fam TTT
> *


_*Good Morning :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 20 2011, 08:30 PM~20137292
> *He wanted to do hoodrat stuff for his friend! LMAO.
> 
> That kid does not recognize anything, the only thing he said was "maybe not play video games for a whole weekend" as his punishment. His grandmother should take him home, sit him down, grab EVERY video game he owns including console, and she should smash the motherfukers with a hammer in front of him to teach him consequences!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Agreed


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 20 2011, 04:26 PM~20135543
> *I know I shot with my camera phone I should of move slowly
> *


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

HOLYSHIT PATTI GOT BUSY ON MY PICNIC FLYER.THANX PATTI.


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 21 2011, 09:43 PM~20146292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_

looking forward to June


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20144647
> *HOLYSHIT PATTI GOT BUSY ON MY PICNIC FLYER.THANX PATTI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING VA :biggrin: 

_*JUST WANTED TO WISH ANTDAWWG STRAIGHT UP OG RIDER A HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

man you have been such a good friend to us all for so long just wanted to say we appreciate you :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 22 2011, 05:15 AM~20149412
> *GOOD MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> looking forward to June
> *


ME 2


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 22 2011, 07:26 AM~20149433
> *GOOD MORNING VA :biggrin:
> 
> JUST WANTED TO WISH ANTDAWWG STRAIGHT UP OG RIDER A HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> man you have been such a good friend to us all for so long just wanted to say we appreciate you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




X2 FOR THE HOMIE ANTDAWG :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 22 2011, 07:39 AM~20149442
> *ME 2
> *



ME 3 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 21 2011, 03:34 PM~20144647
> *HOLYSHIT PATTI GOT BUSY ON MY PICNIC FLYER.THANX PATTI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: YEAH SHE DID


----------



## flaked85

THE WHITE DUDE MUST HAVE DONE SOME WILD SHIT TO BE HANGIN OUT WITH ALL DEM BROTHAS.











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 22 2011, 07:29 AM~20149609
> *:wow: YEAH SHE DID
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some pics I just took from the Pittsburgh Riders topic...OUTSTANDING STREET ACTION :biggrin:

Curbside Imagery take some incredible shots...I had to steal them


----------



## Patti Dukez

SOME MOE


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 22 2011, 10:40 AM~20150139
> *SOME MOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pix x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 22 2011, 08:33 AM~20149809
> *THE WHITE DUDE MUST HAVE DONE SOME WILD SHIT TO BE HANGIN OUT WITH ALL DEM BROTHAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

Sup Sup Patti!! :wave:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 21 2011, 04:34 PM~20144647
> *HOLYSHIT PATTI GOT BUSY ON MY PICNIC FLYER.THANX PATTI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE ! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Early morning bump


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Mar 22 2011, 08:17 PM~20154702
> *Sup Sup Patti!! :wave:
> *


Hey Hey Hey Joe!!!! :cheesy: 

Always great to hear from you, can't wait to kick it again this year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Mar 22 2011, 08:57 PM~20155095
> *NICE ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Your avi makes me laugh everytime I see it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 23 2011, 02:22 AM~20158138
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Early morning bump
> *


Good Morning Goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

GOOD MORNING TO ALL .............


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave: whats up Patti


----------



## 83lowlac

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 83lowlac, MB671
:h5: whats up bro


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Birthday ANTDAWG ...

Sorry its late homie!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 22 2011, 10:38 AM~20150130
> *Some pics I just took from the Pittsburgh Riders topic...OUTSTANDING STREET ACTION :biggrin:
> 
> Curbside Imagery take some incredible shots...I had to steal them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


With great appretiation, I'll see your theiving ways & raise you a few more! :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20159996
> *With great appretiation, I'll see your theiving ways & raise you a few more!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Mar 22 2011, 12:47 PM~20150933
> *nice pix x2  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you so much ... I greatly appreciate it!

I try :dunno:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 23 2011, 09:54 AM~20160027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome.pics curbside TTT


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 22 2011, 06:29 AM~20149607
> *ME 3 :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20160748
> *Awsome.pics curbside TTT
> *


Thanks holmes ... 

I try :dunno:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 23 2011, 03:41 AM~20158515
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Your avi makes me laugh everytime I see it :biggrin:
> *



yeah me too thats why i had to put it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 23 2011, 06:42 AM~20158516
> *Good Morning Goodtimes :biggrin:
> *



WUZ CRACKIN MS PATTI

WUZ GOOD WITH THE PATTI WAGON


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 23 2011, 07:06 AM~20158646
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL .............
> *


GOOD MORNING :biggrin: 

Been checking out the pics you've been posting of your ride...shit looks great :biggrin: Good name for it too


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Mar 23 2011, 07:30 AM~20158708
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up Patti
> *


SOULTRAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Mar 23 2011, 06:37 PM~20163011
> *yeah me too thats why i had to put it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 23 2011, 11:50 AM~20159996
> *With great appretiation, I'll see your theiving ways & raise you a few more!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   

Your pics are always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

(you should check the Carolina topic too they were stolen and posted up in there too and not my be hno: :nicoderm: :biggrin: )


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 24 2011, 06:55 AM~20167257
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Your pics are always :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (you should check the Carolina topic too they were stolen and posted up in there too and not my be hno:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin: )
> *



at first I was like ... :scrutinize: 

BUT 

then I was like ... :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 23 2011, 08:50 AM~20159996
> *With great appretiation, I'll see your theiving ways & raise you a few more!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U ALREADY KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 23 2011, 12:57 PM~20160064
> *Thank you so much ... I greatly appreciate it!
> 
> I try :dunno:
> *




HOW'S THIS FOR SOME PICTURES.






J/K MY NINJA,YOU KNOW WUZ UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 24 2011, 11:40 AM~20168379
> *HOW'S THIS FOR SOME PICTURES.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K MY NINJA,YOU KNOW WUZ UP. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: Ummmmm I really only take pics of naked chics ...

BUT

I can probably find a photographer thatll do that for you if you want :naughty:

BUT

I aint tha one :biggrin:


----------



## VA CHEVY

whatup Servin'em!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85

MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

HAPPY MUDA FUKIN FRIDAY SERVIN'EM CREW

I did a bit of work to the 66 impy I've been messing with, trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines, they are not perfect but the metal is real soft.










and then ran some line up to the front cylinders










Now hows this for shine?










almost forgot about the engine










Should be wrapped up soon, only minor things left to do under the hood.

Big Phil out


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 24 2011, 10:40 AM~20168379
> *HOW'S THIS FOR SOME PICTURES.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K MY NINJA,YOU KNOW WUZ UP. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: 


:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 25 2011, 05:38 AM~20176008
> *HAPPY MUDA FUKIN FRIDAY SERVIN'EM CREW
> 
> I did a bit of work to the 66 impy I've been messing with, trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines, they are not perfect but the metal is real soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then ran some line up to the front cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hows this for shine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost forgot about the engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be wrapped up soon, only minor things left to do under the hood.
> 
> Big Phil out
> *


DDDAAAAYYYYYMMMMMMMM PHIL that looks awesome!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOD MORNING FRIDAY GREATNESS......NICE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20169646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sup homies just wanted to let you guys Know  some rules about the picnic  1st thing is that there is no trailers allowed at the picnic , if you are coming from out of state or bringing a trailer please contact me trough p.M to arrange a location for your trailer,,Also got a pm from someone, just to make it clear its not a carshow is just a picnic, no displays allowed. If hopping your car please contact me ahead of time,, the park is in the burbs of NJ so please no Loud music no gang attire cops patrol the parks in NJ and will remove anyone that dosent obey the rules..there is no entrance fee to enter the park, the food and drinks are free, to everyone that comes in park in there lowriders or show cars, wristbands will be given to all those in the cars even kids, if you dont have a wristband you wont be served do to all the other people in the parks that like to freeload :biggrin: with all that said thanks for understanding and hope to see your there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave: It's Friday :run: :run:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: whats up Patti have a good weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING SOULTRAIN AND ALL!!!! Great weekend, bad weather and all :biggrin: 

hope everyone enjoys it our summer is right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 26 2011, 07:33 AM~20184302
> *GOOD MORNING SOULTRAIN AND ALL!!!! Great weekend, bad weather and all :biggrin:
> 
> hope everyone enjoys it our summer is right around the corner :biggrin:
> *



X412

New Day, New Opportunity to go get it !!!


----------



## 80GRAND

BUMP FOR THE ICON OF LOWRIDER DVD'S MISS PATTY DUKEZ....


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 23 2011, 06:40 AM~20158514
> *Hey Hey Hey Joe!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Always great to hear from you, can't wait to kick it again this year :biggrin:
> *


:wave:... hope all is well Patti. :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Mar 26 2011, 09:25 AM~20184678
> *X412
> 
> New Day, New Opportunity to go get it !!!
> *


awesome words :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 27 2011, 10:31 AM~20191519
> *BUMP FOR THE ICON OF LOWRIDER DVD'S MISS PATTY DUKEZ....
> *


AWWWW MAN-------> :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Thank you


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20192030
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Mar 27 2011, 10:40 AM~20191562
> *:wave:... hope all is well Patti. :biggrin:
> *


man have you ever had that feeling that you are just walking on a cloud?? Aggghh, it's great :biggrin: 

Joe thank you for being such a cool friend, I'm blessed to know ya  

Now.........................let's ride :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A TRIP YESTERDAY TO HAVE SOME DINNER WITH OUR ISLANDERS FAM :biggrin: 

Mark you are super :thumbsup: See you all again in April :biggrin: 

A few pics of the trip :biggrin: 

Kicking it with my peeps  









lol...just playing..these are my peeps :biggrin: 









Trailer surfin  









 









:biggrin: 








Kickin it :biggrin: 



























:h5:


----------



## payfred

Hey Babygirl :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 12:51 PM~20192504
> *Hey Babygirl :wave:
> *


Good Morning Payfred :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 27 2011, 10:52 AM~20192518
> *Good Morning Payfred  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks for posting that! Hey check out the new patterns on the mouldings.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Mar 27 2011, 09:52 AM~20192518-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Payfred  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 10:17 AM~20192666
> *:cheesy:  Thanks for posting that! Hey check out the new patterns on the mouldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U KNOOOOOOOW


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 27 2011, 10:50 AM~20192500
> *A TRIP YESTERDAY TO HAVE SOME DINNER WITH OUR ISLANDERS FAM :biggrin:
> 
> Mark you are super :thumbsup: See you all again in April :biggrin:
> 
> A few pics of the trip :biggrin:
> 
> Kicking it with my peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...just playing..these are my peeps :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer surfin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kickin it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


cool pics patti did the big man like his set up i thought it looked pretty cool


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 02:17 PM~20192666
> *:cheesy:  Thanks for posting that! Hey check out the new patterns on the mouldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE HOMIE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 27 2011, 01:50 PM~20192500
> *A TRIP YESTERDAY TO HAVE SOME DINNER WITH OUR ISLANDERS FAM :biggrin:
> 
> Mark you are super :thumbsup: See you all again in April :biggrin:
> 
> A few pics of the trip :biggrin:
> 
> Kicking it with my peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...just playing..these are my peeps :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer surfin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kickin it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *



GOOD TIMES AS USUAL :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 01:17 PM~20192666
> *:cheesy:  Thanks for posting that! Hey check out the new patterns on the mouldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: looks great Fred! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 27 2011, 10:32 PM~20196828
> *GOOD TIMES AS USUAL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 27 2011, 08:11 PM~20195287
> *cool pics patti did the big man like his set up i thought it looked pretty cool
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: 

he's saving those pics for later


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What up P Diddy. What it do lady


----------



## MB671

GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM, HAPPY MONDAY... :fool2: :roflmao:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 27 2011, 09:11 PM~20195287
> *cool pics patti did the big man like his set up i thought it looked pretty cool
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 27 2011, 10:52 AM~20192518
> *Good Morning Payfred  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like this :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

hi ,hello, sup, zappini, howdy, going on, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 28 2011, 03:54 AM~20198899
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> 
> he's saving those pics for later
> *


i figured he was saving them but glad he likes it ttt for MB


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Mar 28 2011, 05:46 AM~20199109
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: MB


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 27 2011, 12:50 PM~20192500
> *
> Kickin it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just kickin a man while he's down :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 28 2011, 07:02 AM~20198995
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM FAM, HAPPY MONDAY...  :fool2:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I've been dying to use that dude but I've had no good reason...what better time than a Monday! :biggrin: 

HAPPY TUESDAY MARK!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2011, 06:33 AM~20198936
> *What up P Diddy.  What it do lady
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 28 2011, 09:05 PM~20204726
> *i figured he was saving them but glad he likes it ttt for MB
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










:biggrin: *looking forward to seeing your wagon out *:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2011, 02:27 AM~20207451
> *just kickin a man while he's down  :cheesy:
> *


Gotta kick'em....it's fun :biggrin: 

Morning Phil  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TAKE IT EASY TUESDAY :biggrin: 






:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 27 2011, 03:42 PM~20193454
> *U KNOOOOOOOW
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

HOW'S THE FAMILY??? :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 29 2011, 02:52 AM~20207675
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: looking forward to seeing your wagon out :biggrin:
> *


Thanks me too unfortunately being slow at work and being a commision worker its going a lil slower then I would like but I will make it happen


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 29 2011, 09:59 AM~20208949
> *Thanks me too unfortunately being slow at work and being a commision worker its going a lil slower then I would like but I will make it happen
> *


work is work, slow at work gives you more time to phuc off and get shit done :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Work is what everyone should be doing right now lol


----------



## MB671

HEY PATTI, HAPPY TUESDAY :fool2:


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Mar 29 2011, 11:14 AM~20209538
> *Work is what everyone should be doing right now lol
> *


where you werking last night :dunno: or where you :fool2:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:fool2: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Mar 29 2011, 01:19 PM~20209587
> *where you werking last night  :dunno: or where you  :fool2:
> *


 :420: :fool2: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## block5

quote=MB671,Mar 29 2011, 10:11 AM~20209507]
work is work, slow at work gives you more time to phuc off and get shit done :biggrin:
[/quote]
I hear what your saying trying to get them done got you to keep me motivated no ****


----------



## caprice on dz

rest are in my build topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20211448


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 29 2011, 01:58 AM~20207685
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HOW'S THE FAMILY??? :cheesy:
> *


What up Patti Cakez :biggrin: Family is Growing


----------



## block5

Got one of my lil men helping pops on some firewall shaving got to
Start them young


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2011, 05:00 PM~20211476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest are in my build topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20211448
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Mar 29 2011, 11:25 PM~20214604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of my lil men helping pops on some firewall shaving got to
> Start them young
> *


haha yes!!!!!! Putting the little man to work!!! That's a great way to start him off too :biggrin: 

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 29 2011, 05:12 PM~20211551
> *What up Patti Cakez  :biggrin:  Family is Growing
> *


that's so great to hear, proud to know man and I can't wait to see the fam this summer :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*JUST WANTED TO WISH BRANDI A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_










HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL I HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY ENJOYABLE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Whatsd cracking up in here? it's been awhile since i've been here


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA




----------



## tlc64impala

Whats good Patti :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 30 2011, 06:22 AM~20216376
> *Whatsd cracking up in here? it's been awhile since i've been here
> *


BOUNZIN :biggrin: :wave: It has been a long time  How have you been?? How's the ride doing and are you feeling better from that incident a while ago?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:02 PM~20221342
> *
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 30 2011, 09:49 PM~20222865
> *Whats good Patti  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Travis :biggrin: Looking forward to seeing you guys out this year  I know it's going to be great


----------



## 80GRAND

:tears: MY GRANDFATHER HAS PASSED AWAY AND THE VEIWING IS TODAY... AND TO MAKE MATTERS WORSE TODAY IS MY SON'S 14TH BIRTHDAY WHAT A CRAPPY DAY IM TRYING SO HARD TO KEEP IT TOGETHER THIS DAY SUCKS...


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 31 2011, 07:44 AM~20226374
> *:tears: MY GRANDFATHER HAS PASSED AWAY AND THE VEIWING IS TODAY... AND TO MAKE MATTERS WORSE TODAY IS MY SON'S 14TH BIRTHDAY WHAT A CRAPPY DAY IM TRYING SO HARD TO KEEP IT TOGETHER THIS DAY SUCKS...
> *


Very sorry for your loss keep your head up and remember the good times you had with him


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 31 2011, 09:44 AM~20226374
> *:tears: MY GRANDFATHER HAS PASSED AWAY AND THE VEIWING IS TODAY... AND TO MAKE MATTERS WORSE TODAY IS MY SON'S 14TH BIRTHDAY WHAT A CRAPPY DAY IM TRYING SO HARD TO KEEP IT TOGETHER THIS DAY SUCKS...
> *


I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and the fact that it's your son's birthday is really tough. It's so sad to see our loved ones pass no matter how old they are or even how old you are never makes it any easier. 

Just know that you are the strong daddy here and hopefully you can help turn his day around so that it doesn't stick with him and mark his bday as a sad day for years to come. 

I can relate as we buried my grandmother on my 18th birthday and boooyyy me and my grandmother were like two peas in a pod close!!! I loved that woman to pieces!!!

I'll never forget while standing at the funeral my mother turned, looked at me, and said "We have two things to celebrate today..your grandmother's life and your birthday!" I guess by her saying that it made the fact that my grandmother's passing seemed more bearable and I got to feel like I was a part of an even greater day and purpose.

It was still a very sad day but ever since then I never looked at my bday as the day we buried grandma..I looked at it as the day I became a survivor of greatness and the torch carrier to her legacy  

I'm truly sorry for your loss, I hope anything that I said helped you  
I will keep you all in my prayers :angel:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 31 2011, 06:44 AM~20226374
> *:tears: MY GRANDFATHER HAS PASSED AWAY AND THE VEIWING IS TODAY... AND TO MAKE MATTERS WORSE TODAY IS MY SON'S 14TH BIRTHDAY WHAT A CRAPPY DAY IM TRYING SO HARD TO KEEP IT TOGETHER THIS DAY SUCKS...
> *


My Heart goes out to you and your family in this time of morning D. I will keep all of you in my prayers tonight. love you homie


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Mar 30 2011, 07:07 AM~20216352
> *JUST WANTED TO WISH BRANDI A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL I HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY ENJOYABLE DAY :biggrin:
> *




HAPPY BIRFDAY HOMEGIRL.


----------



## flaked85

IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS IN APRIL. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOLDIE IS GETTIN SOME NEW SHOES. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 1 2011, 12:17 AM~20232218
> *IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS IN APRIL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOLDIE IS GETTIN SOME NEW SHOES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this better not be an april fools joke cause those mugs are mean as hell


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 31 2011, 11:17 PM~20232218
> *IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS IN APRIL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOLDIE IS GETTIN SOME NEW SHOES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEEELLLZZZ YEAAAHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IT'S BEEN WHEEL FEST 2011 AND I LIKE IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2011, 03:13 AM~20233748
> *this better not be an april fools joke cause those mugs are mean as hell
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC

Happy friday mizz patti! :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 09:41 AM~20234798
> *Happy friday mizz patti! :h5:
> *


Happy Friday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

we are gonna kill it in 2011  

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 1 2011, 11:32 AM~20235155
> *Happy Friday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> we are gonna kill it in 2011
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2011, 04:13 AM~20233748
> *this better not be an april fools joke cause those mugs are mean as hell
> *



NO JOKES HERE HOMIE.I PAID A GRIP FOR THESE SHITZ.


----------



## CUZICAN

*A.M Bump From Jail * :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 1 2011, 10:34 AM~20235166
> *:biggrin:
> *


Everytime I see this commercial...I can picture you doing this dance Patti


----------



## MB671

wassup PATII, wassup SERVIN'EM, wassup DIRTY... hope all of you had a great weekend... nextweek is looking pretty good, warm weather bring it on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## MB671

_*LETS GETS TO SERVIN'EM :thumbsup: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 2 2011, 06:45 AM~20241409
> *A.M Bump From Jail  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

MORNING TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2011, 12:38 AM~20245839
> *Everytime I see this commercial...I can picture you doing this dance Patti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I do that dance in my office every morning:biggrin:, my favorite part is when she's on the boat..LOL..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 3 2011, 07:47 PM~20249929
> *wassup PATII, wassup SERVIN'EM, wassup DIRTY... hope all of you had a great weekend... nextweek is looking pretty good, warm weather bring it on  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_*GOOD MORNING MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Man, I came down with the sickies this weekend!!! I'm ready for some nicer weather to break the funk  

Time to brush it off....it's.........GO TIME :biggrin: 














































:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 3 2011, 09:02 PM~20250505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PATTI
> *


GOOD MORNING :wave: :wave: :wave: 

This is one of my favorites right here :cheesy: 










It was so cool I had to save it :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 4 2011, 04:53 AM~20253360
> *GOOD MORNING  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> This is one of my favorites right here  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so cool I had to save it :biggrin:
> *


NICE LOVING THIS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 4 2011, 04:53 AM~20253360
> *GOOD MORNING  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> This is one of my favorites right here  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so cool I had to save it :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY LIL MAN 
SO HOWS EVERYTHING PATTI


----------



## WstSideLincoln

ttt


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 4 2011, 06:48 AM~20253359
> *GOOD MORNING MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man, I came down with the sickies this weekend!!! I'm ready for some nicer weather to break the funk
> 
> Time to brush it off....it's.........GO TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: hey Patti what good fam


----------



## caprice on dz

Man if its not one thing its another. Just spent two hours at the MVA. Got pulled over Sunday morning cause the computer said my tags had been canceled but not turned in. Turns out the clerk at the MVA typed in 1490 (which is my tag number) instead of 1407. Pain in the ass is what it is. Now I still have to request a court date for the two citations issued for driving on canceled registration, just to waste more time to go to court and show them the problem is reseolved. SMH.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Apr 4 2011, 07:12 AM~20253467
> *ttt
> *


Those wheels are tough!! Great colors


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 4 2011, 02:36 PM~20256352
> *Man if its not one thing its another. Just spent two hours at the MVA. Got pulled over Sunday morning cause the computer said my tags had been canceled but not turned in. Turns out the clerk at the MVA typed in 1490 (which is my tag number) instead of 1407. Pain in the ass is what it is. Now I still have to request a court date for the two citations issued for driving on canceled registration, just to waste more time to go to court and show them the problem is reseolved. SMH.
> *


Damn Phil!!! If you didn't have bad luck you'd have no luck at all! 

Hey don't worry, the season's getting here, the weather's getting warmer, I can see your luck changing for the better


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 4 2011, 06:32 AM~20253400
> *THATS MY LIL MAN
> SO HOWS EVERYTHING PATTI
> *


Life is good, I'm busy building this new website and it's a little tougher than I thought! But hey, it's worth it  I keep bumping the date for excellence, testing links, browsers, pictures, format, etc. 

It will be great, it has to be :biggrin: 

How's everything up there?? First snow, then I saw some flood warnings..I hope all is well with you and your family...this weather's been nuts


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Apr 4 2011, 02:01 PM~20256124
> *:wave: hey Patti what good fam
> *


82 and nice!!!!...loving it right now :biggrin: hope it's just as good for you too


----------



## 80GRAND

WHATS GOOD PATTI ?????? IT WAS NICE AS SHIT TODAY TOOK THE TIME TO GET SOME WORK DONE ON THE REGAL .....










"REGAL-RELAPSE" COMMING SOON


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 4 2011, 07:05 PM~20257782
> *Damn Phil!!! If you didn't have bad luck you'd have no luck at all!
> 
> Hey don't worry, the season's getting here, the weather's getting warmer, I can see your luck changing for the better
> *


Aint that the truth. Should have my bge deposit return check in the next month or so, then new door and fender will be in line. I was hoping for rims this summer buy dont see that happening unless someone has like a 100 dollar set that will last me a few months


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 4 2011, 05:08 PM~20257810
> *Life is good, I'm busy building this new website and it's a little tougher than I thought! But hey, it's worth it  I keep bumping the date for excellence, testing links, browsers, pictures, format, etc.
> 
> It will be great, it has to be :biggrin:
> 
> How's everything up there?? First snow, then I saw some flood warnings..I hope all is well with you and your family...this weather's been nuts
> *


YEA EVERYTHING IS GOOD JUST WAITING ON THE GOOD WEATHER N JUST WORKING ON MEMBERS CARS GETTING THEM READY FOR THE SUMMER


----------



## MB671

_*SERVIN'EM S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: N *_ 
*WASSUP P A T T I :wow: *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Hey Patti & the rest of the gang, hope all is well with yall. Just cruizin by to say what's up, from OBSESSION C.C :wave:


----------



## milkbone

Wuz crackin Patti :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

Just finished another one.










rest are here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=519582&st=200


----------



## Big Russ

Sir Drake is CRAZY as HELL.....chk it out


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Apr 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20270450
> *Sir Drake is CRAZY as HELL.....chk it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lite that shit, smoke that shit :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

GOOD MORNING ITS BEEN A WHILE :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :chuck:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 6 2011, 04:31 AM~20271707
> *GOOD MORNING ITS BEEN A WHILE :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :chuck:
> *


GOOD MORNING :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

your damn right it's been a while  but it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 4 2011, 09:01 PM~20259378
> *YEA EVERYTHING IS GOOD JUST WAITING ON THE GOOD WEATHER N JUST WORKING ON MEMBERS CARS GETTING THEM READY FOR THE SUMMER
> *


I'm glad to hear it and the summer is almost here :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 4 2011, 07:55 PM~20258692
> *WHATS GOOD PATTI ?????? IT WAS NICE AS SHIT TODAY TOOK THE TIME TO GET SOME WORK DONE ON THE REGAL .....
> "REGAL-RELAPSE" COMMING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 4 2011, 10:56 PM~20260691
> *SERVIN'EM S  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:        N
> WASSUP P A T T I  :wow:
> *


:ninja: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Apr 6 2011, 12:06 AM~20270450
> *Sir Drake is CRAZY as HELL.....chk it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA YEAH!! That fool is CRAZY!!! Enjoyable pics :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 5 2011, 10:09 PM~20269237
> *Just finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest are here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=519582&st=200
> *


FREE PHIL  

lol..just playing Phil...that looks really good..I like the silver flaked out top


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Apr 5 2011, 07:28 AM~20262865
> *Hey Patti & the rest of the gang, hope all is well with yall. Just cruizin by to say what's up, from OBSESSION C.C  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MORNING IMPALA JOHN appreciate it and I hope all is well with you and the fam..hey those pics are :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to this year :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 5 2011, 12:25 PM~20264524
> *Wuz crackin Patti  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Morning Good Times :biggrin:


----------



## LilDrake

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 6 2011, 03:10 AM~20271427
> *lite that shit, smoke that shit  :biggrin:
> *


thx homie i had to make     some memories


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Apr 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20270450
> *Sir Drake is CRAZY as HELL.....chk it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I HOPE THAT ***** GOT A HOOK UP ON 13'' TIRES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 6 2011, 08:37 AM~20272037
> *I HOPE THAT ***** GOT A HOOK UP ON 13'' TIRES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 6 2011, 07:03 AM~20271874
> *Good Morning Good Times :biggrin:
> *


How's the wagon comin along? Any new pics?

I hope I have mine back on the road by cinco


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 6 2011, 09:41 AM~20272486
> *How's the wagon comin along? Any new pics?
> 
> I hope I have mine back on the road by cinco
> *


It's coming..with the nice weather i'm ready to hang out in my garage again..at this point it's a matter of pulling all the parts back together and regrouping..lol.

I went a little hasty on the break down, BUT it's all good because it gives ideas more time and plus it's (for the most part) theraputic on the brain  

This summer will be a really good relaxing time...I can't wait :biggrin: 

Good luck with your wagon before Cinco


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wut up Patti!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Saw this on a good sale in NC..caddy lovers this is a clean ride  



> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 5 2011, 02:26 PM~20265398
> *What up homies, my nephew is  seelling his black on black 93 fleetwood his asking $5,500 with only 114,000 og miles brand new 2 pump 6 bateries hardline set up e&g grill cont kit 100 spoke 13's with black spokes black  leather interior, for more info.hit me up .here's some pics, car is located in wilson NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2011, 11:00 AM~20273068
> *Wut up Patti!
> *


HEY HEY HEY!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 

It's a good day :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 6 2011, 07:37 AM~20272037
> *I HOPE THAT ***** GOT A HOOK UP ON 13'' TIRES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA...I thought the same thing when I first saw these pics...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by LilDrake_@Apr 6 2011, 06:31 AM~20271904
> *thx homie  i had to make         some memories
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 6 2011, 12:05 PM~20273088
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 6 2011, 12:13 PM~20273558
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER world ... 
We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit. 
in Lowrider general there's a topic for him & am sure it'll be on fire for a little while!


Felt compelled to post ...
From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20276920
> *I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER world ...
> We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit.
> in Lowrider general there's a topic for him & am sure it'll be on fire for a little while!
> Felt compelled to post ...
> From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SAD NEWS IN DEED.I DIDN'T KNOW JIMMY,BUT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER VIDEOS I'VE SEEN HIM IN HE ALWAYS SEEMED TO BE A REALLY COOL DUDE.R.I.P. JIMMY


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 6 2011, 10:02 PM~20278013
> *SAD NEWS IN DEED.I DIDN'T KNOW JIMMY,BUT FROM ALL THE LOWRIDER VIDEOS I'VE SEEN HIM IN HE ALWAYS SEEMED TO BE A REALLY COOL DUDE.R.I.P. JIMMY
> *


I never to go meet him but I know from what I've heard he was one amazing person and a dedicated rider...my heart goes out to his family..

Ride in Peace Jimmy :angel:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 6 2011, 06:34 PM~20276920
> *I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER world ...
> We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit.
> in Lowrider general there's a topic for him & am sure it'll be on fire for a little while!
> Felt compelled to post ...
> From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



goodtimes. i told jimmy he should have wore a white t shirt, that way we could but the measurements on with a sharpy 

rip my homie!


----------



## Venom62

Hey Patti!!!! Weather is almost breakin!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Apr 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20281454
> *Hey Patti!!!!  Weather is almost breakin!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


EXCITEMENT is all up in the air!!! Man I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 7 2011, 06:24 AM~20280761
> *goodtimes. i told jimmy he should have wore a white t shirt, that way we could but the measurements on with a sharpy
> 
> rip my homie!
> *


Great memories that will stay with you forever  I wish I had the honor of meeting him but it's stories like this that will make his legacy live on


----------



## flaked85

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

A club member hooked me up with a display sign for the 66 impala for the model show I'm heading to next weekend up in Jersey.










and this was my first attempt with photoshop


----------



## VA CHEVY

TGIF!!!! Morning servin'em crew!!!! B-)


----------



## 80GRAND

TTT FOR YOU


----------



## block5

Lunch time bump fat boys gotta eat


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave: a big shoutout to you Patti have a Blessed weekend


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 9 2011, 09:41 PM~20300048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM THATS FUKIN HOT BRO.


----------



## MB671

NOBODY CHECKED IN TODAY, MUST BE *SERVIN'EM* ALL DAY!!!


----------



## flaked85

THE STREETS ARE CALLING AND GOLDIE IS STILL IN SURGERY.A ***** IS STARTING TO GET NERVOUS. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Waddup Patti,

Blue Crush is coming real soon, get ready we gonna be servin em and make East Coast lowrider history

check out where it stands now:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=543651&st=780#


----------



## block5

TTT


----------



## block5

http://youtu.be/06WM8oLH87M
gonna be jamming this all summer


----------



## milkbone

EARLY MORNING BUMP BEFORE WORK


----------



## MINT'Z

MO NIN :chuck:


----------



## 80GRAND

WHAT UP EARLY BIRDS HOW THE HELL ARE THINGS


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wut up servin'en!!


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 10 2011, 09:56 PM~20306485
> *THE STREETS ARE CALLING AND GOLDIE IS STILL IN SURGERY.A ***** IS STARTING TO GET NERVOUS. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Hitting the switch will calm your nerves. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 12 2011, 06:03 AM~20317459
> *MO NIN  :chuck:
> *


 :roflmao: 


Hey Patti - Whad up everyone :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING RIDERS!!!!*_

Let's go kick some day ass  

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 8 2011, 03:02 AM~20289024
> *A club member hooked me up with a display sign for the 66 impala for the model show I'm heading to next weekend up in Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was my first attempt with photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Phil that looks good :biggrin:

Was that show this weekend? If so, how did you do? :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 01:24 AM~20308436
> *Waddup Patti,
> 
> Blue Crush is coming real soon, get ready we gonna be servin em and  make East Coast lowrider history
> 
> check out where it stands now:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=543651&st=780#
> *


HEY I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT!!! and I'm checking it out right now :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 13 2011, 07:12 AM~20326687
> *Hey Phil that looks good :biggrin:
> 
> Was that show this weekend? If so, how did you do? :cheesy:
> *


Heading up this friday, show is nnl east, one of the oldest and largest model car shows/contests


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 13 2011, 06:13 AM~20326689
> *HEY I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT!!! and I'm checking it out right now :biggrin:
> *


 coming out your way soon, Patti


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 02:51 PM~20329255
> *coming out your way soon, Patti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who gives a shit where you gonna be? 
:dunno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 13 2011, 05:20 PM~20330649
> *Who gives a shit where you gonna be?
> :dunno:
> *


haha..oh man ya'll are crazy :biggrin: 

come on thru and we will all hang out...it's all fam here


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Apr 13 2011, 11:13 AM~20328027
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SOULTRAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 13 2011, 09:23 AM~20327314
> *Heading up this friday, show is nnl east, one of the oldest and largest model car shows/contests
> *


good luck to you phil!!! Post some pics when you get back :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 12 2011, 03:01 PM~20320571
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  Hitting the switch will calm your nerves. :biggrin:
> *


I'll second that motion


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 9 2011, 09:41 PM~20300048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 12 2011, 09:17 AM~20318148
> *Wut up servin'en!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20331595
> *So awesome :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 
SO WHATS UP HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 13 2011, 07:11 PM~20331674
> *THANKS
> SO WHATS UP HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


IT'S GOOD :biggrin: Just getting everything lined up for this year our first stop being Dana's cookout and then coming up your way :biggrin: 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 12 2011, 05:03 AM~20317459
> *MO NIN  :chuck:
> *


MORNING BUDDY :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20306460
> *NOBODY CHECKED IN TODAY, MUST BE SERVIN'EM ALL DAY!!!
> *


YEAAAHEEEEE YEAAHHEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hit me up today with that info and I'll get right on it :biggrin: 

Did you get the email?


----------



## Wajiro

God bless our troops. Orale.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 13 2011, 05:20 PM~20330649
> *Who gives a shit where you gonna be?
> :dunno:
> *


you cranky old fock, kiss my


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2011, 03:43 PM~20340085
> *you cranky old fock, kiss my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant we all just get along :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## block5

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: block5, Patti Dukez
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HI-YAH :ninja: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Apr 14 2011, 07:03 PM~20340687
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: block5, Patti Dukez
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:happysad:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 14 2011, 05:33 AM~20336025
> *IT'S GOOD :biggrin: Just getting everything lined up for this year our first stop being Dana's cookout and then coming up your way :biggrin:
> 
> Looking forward to it
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP U GOING TO CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## REGAL81

TTMFT


----------



## 83lowlac

:wave: almost showtime :run:


----------



## 80GRAND

whats crakin peeps


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 14 2011, 07:22 PM~20340815
> *  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 14 2011, 08:18 PM~20341176
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP U GOING TO CINCO DE MAYO
> *


pulling in Saturday morning just to kick it all day


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 14 2011, 08:20 PM~20341188
> *TTMFT
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Apr 14 2011, 09:15 PM~20341630
> *:wave:  almost showtime  :run:
> *


 :chuck: :run: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 14 2011, 09:24 PM~20341717
> *whats crakin peeps
> *


Hey Hey Hey! Hey........how's it going? Everything ok with you?


----------



## caprice on dz

Up earlier than plan so I guess I'm just gonna get my ass on the road to Jersey. For anyone interested, I'm gonna try to upload my pics from the hotel room Saturday night.


----------



## VA CHEVY

IF FRIDAY SERVIN'EM GET YOUR GROOVE ON!!!!! PATTI MY LIL FRIEND SAID HE TRYIN TO BATTLE!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: Hey Patti have a good weekend


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 15 2011, 05:51 AM~20344146
> *pulling in Saturday morning just to kick it all day
> *


patti,,,,,,hello,waitn on u dear


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST WANTED TO SHARE SOME PICS FROM LAST NIGHT MY NEIGHBORS TOOK THE STANG TO THE TRACK...MY NEIGHBOR WAS WINNING IT UP!!! A GREAT NIGHT AND SERVIN'EM DOESN'T JUST HIT THE STREETS WE HIT THE TRACK AS WELL!!! 

SERVIN'EM ALL OVER THE WORLD BABY!!!!!!!

:cheesy: :h5: :biggrin: 

Neighbor Jamie :biggrin: 









waiting for daddy to race


----------



## Patti Dukez

Neighbor Mike lined up and ready (on the right)  


















I love the bikes :biggrin: 









Me and my little rider :biggrin: 









yessssss!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Servin'em on the track out there winning...that's right  









Had to rep some pepsi for Mana...lol. Best neighbors in the world  









Winning all night...it's what he does! :h5:


----------



## ncoutlaw

whats up patty havent been on in an while it feels good to be home . hows everything . whats up to every one hiting them switches on the weekends lol.


----------



## MB671

:fool2:_* RAIN*_ 

:roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz

Checkin in from the Ramada in Fairfield, NJ. Had a blast at the show today, scored me about $200 worth of stuff for half the price.

















the lows that repped


----------



## caprice on dz

here's the rest, nowhere near all that was there, but the tables are always packed so I snap pics where I can.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...2011/?start=all


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Incredible work PHIL ... :thumbsup:

Best of Luck out there !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Heart transplant began today at the shop !












something extra ...


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 16 2011, 02:33 PM~20353273
> *:fool2: RAIN
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 17 2011, 04:18 PM~20358836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great image there ... speaks volumes !!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ncoutlaw_@Apr 16 2011, 12:47 PM~20352298
> *whats up patty havent been on in an while it feels good to be home . hows everything . whats up to every one hiting them switches on the weekends lol.
> *


Hey Brian, good to hear from you. I got your PM, I remember you man :biggrin: 










Looking forward to kicking it again soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20358836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 16 2011, 10:04 PM~20354965
> *Heart transplant began today at the shop !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something extra ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!! Hey you guys are doing an excellent job on that ride, we will be up your way a few times this year hopefully and I can't wait to check it out in person, KEEP THE PICS COMING!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics look good.... ttt for the dukester :cheesy:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 16 2011, 08:04 PM~20354528
> *Checkin in from the Ramada in Fairfield, NJ. Had a blast at the show today, scored me about $200 worth of stuff for half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lows that repped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO VERY VERY NICE ,SOMETHING I NEED TO ATTEND, VERT INTERESTING :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

hey whats up all i aint been on in a few days just to much going on but i had to stop in


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2011, 05:25 AM~20363262
> *pics look good.... ttt for the dukester :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 18 2011, 09:07 AM~20363662
> *hey whats up all i aint been on in a few days just to much going on but i had to stop in
> *


hey stop in anytime  ...just waiting on some warm weather with beach chilling and street action


----------



## ElRody23

Wat up Patti ? Just showin some love!! Keep up d good work!
:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:

sooooo, the next big model show is Toledo, OH in October. I was in royal farms tonight an I think I found my summer project build.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20377410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Apr 18 2011, 09:29 PM~20368455
> *Wat up Patti ? Just showin some love!! Keep up d good work!
> :wave:
> *


Thank you! We appreciate the support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2011, 03:56 AM~20371090
> *:wave:
> 
> sooooo, the next big model show is Toledo, OH in October. I was in royal farms tonight an I think I found my summer project build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Phil! :biggrin: Do it up


----------



## 80GRAND

just checkin in to whats up


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*GOOD MORNING :biggrin: *_


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S GONNA GE A WARM WEEKEND, IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

GOOD MORNING PATTI Have a good weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Apr 22 2011, 06:55 AM~20395000
> *GOOD MORNING PATTI Have a good weekend
> *


 :biggrin: MORNING SOULTRAIN!

Looking forward to seeing you guys this year  










Some flyer TTT's


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## flaked85

*HOTEL SPOTS FOR STREET DREAMZ C.C. 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY.29TH 2011

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING IN FOR THE STREETDREAMZ C.C.EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.  

1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$69.99+TAX REGULAR RATES HERE

2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$65.99+TAX


3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN) 
45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
WALDORF,MD 20603

$89.99+TAX

4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95+ TAX

5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$90.00+ TAX

6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400

$89.99+TAX

7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95.00+TAX 


    BEST DEAL      
8).HILTON GARDEN INN (240) 222-0000
10385 O'Donnell Place
Waldorf, MD 20603

$69.00+TAX WITH COUPON FROM ROOMSAVER.COM.YOU MUST BRING THAT WITH YOU FOR THIS RATE.CLICK LINK BELOW FOR COUPON
http://www.roomsaver.com/hotels/maryland/w...4/print-coupon/*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## block5

LLunch time bump.from.hard times cafe. TTT for servin em :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## MB671

:roflmao: WASSUP FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Apr 22 2011, 07:31 PM~20398493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAAAAA....that little dude's tearing him up!

_*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL OF OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY WE HOPE IT IS AN ENJOYABLE ONE :biggrin: *_


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Stopping by to show some love


----------



## MB671

WASSUP BIG DIRTY, ive tried looking for that damn drink. no luck up here...


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUSSS GOOD PATTI, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME ISLAND LUV


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 24 2011, 09:58 PM~20411678
> *Stopping by to show some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA...yeah that was me yesterday all day :biggrin: 

Appreciate the love


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Apr 24 2011, 10:51 PM~20412186
> *WASSUP BIG DIRTY, ive tried looking for that damn drink. no luck up here...
> *


:thumbsdown: ..lol :biggrin: 

it's good, I tried it..tastes like dance in a can


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Apr 25 2011, 03:29 AM~20413337
> *WUSSS GOOD PATTI, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME ISLAND LUV
> *


JOHNNY GUAM :biggrin: APPRECIATE THE LUV AND SUPPORT, LOOKING FORWARD TO KICKING IT THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

top pic is me in iraq, bottom pic is at the airport meeting my son for the first time. my wife (jessica), daughter (madisyn), son (paxton), and me (kyle) ive got a couple pics of my car but its a project........bought it 2 days after i got home. im still in iraq i was just on 2week leave in april 2011


----------



## VA CHEVY

MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!

FAM LAY VID IS UP ON YOUTUBE!!!!! STREET DREAMZ!!!!!!!!!!






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :rimshot: :run: :run: :boink:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Apr 25 2011, 07:42 AM~20413636
> *MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FAM LAY VID IS UP ON YOUTUBE!!!!! SO PROUD OF YOU GUYS AND THAT BEAT IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DO THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Apr 25 2011, 07:03 AM~20413558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top pic is me in iraq, bottom pic is at the airport meeting my son for the first time. my wife (jessica), daughter (madisyn), son (paxton), and me (kyle) ive got a couple pics of my car but its a project........bought it 2 days after i got home. im still in iraq i was just on 2week leave in april 2011
> *


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO AND FOR POSTING THESE PICS, IF YOU DON'T MIND I WOULD LIKE TO USE THEM TO SHOW APPRECIATION ON OUR NEXT SERVIN'EM DVD AND IF YOU HAVE MORE FEEL FREE TO SEND THEM TO [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 25 2011, 07:37 AM~20414077
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO AND FOR POSTING THESE PICS, IF YOU DON'T MIND I WOULD LIKE TO USE THEM TO SHOW APPRECIATION ON OUR NEXT SERVIN'EM DVD AND IF YOU HAVE MORE FEEL FREE TO SEND THEM TO [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


 not a problem at all, i will see if i have anymore pics.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Apr 25 2011, 07:03 AM~20413558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top pic is me in iraq, bottom pic is at the airport meeting my son for the first time. my wife (jessica), daughter (madisyn), son (paxton), and me (kyle) ive got a couple pics of my car but its a project........bought it 2 days after i got home. im still in iraq i was just on 2week leave in april 2011
> *


god speed home brother, happy belated Easter to you and your family


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by HATCHETWARRIOR_@Apr 25 2011, 08:03 AM~20413558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top pic is me in iraq, bottom pic is at the airport meeting my son for the first time. my wife (jessica), daughter (madisyn), son (paxton), and me (kyle) ive got a couple pics of my car but its a project........bought it 2 days after i got home. im still in iraq i was just on 2week leave in april 2011
> *


hahaha sargent fucko thats awsome


----------



## william lewis

whats up patty


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 25 2011, 07:40 PM~20419556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER
> *


Love this Pic


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 25 2011, 11:40 PM~20419556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER
> *


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Apr 25 2011, 05:42 AM~20413636
> *MORNING SERVIN'EM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FAM LAY VID IS UP ON YOUTUBE!!!!! awesome :biggrin:*


----------



## the nightstalker

TTT


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 26 2011, 06:14 AM~20421571
> *Love this Pic
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST PUTTING WORK ON THE RIDES


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 26 2011, 07:14 AM~20421571
> *Love this Pic
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by william lewis_@Apr 25 2011, 08:18 PM~20418077
> *whats up patty
> *


New Life :cheesy: :biggrin: Looking forward to cruising with you guys/gals again this year..New Life C.C. is TTT with me :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20419556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by the nightstalker_@Apr 26 2011, 08:11 PM~20426354
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 25 2011, 07:28 PM~20417702
> *hahaha sargent fucko thats awsome
> *


man we must be waking up later these days...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

SPOKE TO MARK EARLIER THIS WEEK AND HE IS GEARING UP AGAIN FOR THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS COMING NOVEMBER 2011!!!

LAST YEAR WAS FREAKING AWESOME, THIS YEAR IT DOESN'T STOP...A TRUE DEDICATION TO WHITE WALLS/WIRES AND THE LIFESTYLE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IS HELD IN HONOR OF THE LOWRIDERS...

LET'S SUPPORT THIS EVENT WITH OUR BUMPERS TO THE CONCRETE AND OUR HOODS TO THE SKY...

BATTLE OF THE HYDROS 2011 HELD IN MARYLAND, FLYERS AND MORE INFO COMING SOON!

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 27 2011, 05:12 AM~20430127
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Patti Cakez :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 27 2011, 06:22 AM~20430157
> *SPOKE TO MARK EARLIER THIS WEEK AND HE IS GEARING UP AGAIN FOR THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS COMING NOVEMBER 2011!!!
> 
> LAST YEAR WAS FREAKING AWESOME, THIS YEAR IT DOESN'T STOP...A TRUE DEDICATION TO WHITE WALLS/WIRES AND THE LIFESTYLE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IS HELD IN HONOR OF THE LOWRIDERS...
> 
> LET'S SUPPORT THIS EVENT WITH OUR BUMPERS TO THE CONCRETE AND OUR HOODS TO THE SKY...
> 
> BATTLE OF THE HYDROS 2011 HELD IN MARYLAND, FLYERS AND MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 27 2011, 08:22 AM~20430157
> *SPOKE TO MARK EARLIER THIS WEEK AND HE IS GEARING UP AGAIN FOR THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS COMING NOVEMBER 2011!!!
> 
> LAST YEAR WAS FREAKING AWESOME, THIS YEAR IT DOESN'T STOP...A TRUE DEDICATION TO WHITE WALLS/WIRES AND THE LIFESTYLE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IS HELD IN HONOR OF THE LOWRIDERS...
> 
> LET'S SUPPORT THIS EVENT WITH OUR BUMPERS TO THE CONCRETE AND OUR HOODS TO THE SKY...
> 
> BATTLE OF THE HYDROS 2011 HELD IN MARYLAND, FLYERS AND MORE INFO COMING SOON!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


you know!!

hell to the yeah


----------



## 80GRAND

HELLO MISS PATTI DUKEZ JUST BUMPING YOU TO THE TOP AND GIVING THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING THEIR PROPS..


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 28 2011, 12:04 AM~20436790
> *HELLO MISS PATTI DUKEZ JUST BUMPING YOU TO THE TOP AND GIVING THE LADIES OF LOWRIDING THEIR PROPS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


APPRECIATE THAT, AND THAT'S AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 26 2011, 10:34 PM~20427753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*GOOD MORNING BUMP FOR THE RIDERS AND APPRECIATION TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS THIS TOPIC..

IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR AND YEARS TO COME :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 28 2011, 03:07 AM~20437988
> *GOOD MORNING BUMP FOR THE RIDERS AND APPRECIATION TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS THIS TOPIC..
> 
> IT'S GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR AND YEARS TO COME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 27 2011, 06:33 AM~20430455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What up DAP


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 28 2011, 11:38 AM~20439006
> *What up DAP
> *



SUP HOMIE CALL ME.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 28 2011, 10:38 AM~20439006
> *What up DAP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 28 2011, 08:20 AM~20438373
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Haha..so I must be excited cause last night I dreamnt that the Battle of the Hydros was held on top of a building and the only way to win was to gas hop off the side...

Someone actually did it so I tossed a camera off the side of the building to catch them going down.

Some shit right there


----------



## drunken86

:biggrin: wut up  :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 28 2011, 04:06 AM~20437985
> *I like this pic :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PATTI THANK U


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 AM~20439391
> *SUP HOMIE CALL ME.
> *


Ima Swing by the shop when I get off today :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 28 2011, 01:16 PM~20439643
> *Haha..so I must be excited cause last night I dreamnt that the Battle of the Hydros was held on top of a building and the only way to win was to gas hop off the side...
> 
> Someone actually did it so I tossed a camera off the side of the building to catch them going down.
> 
> Some shit right there
> *



:loco: 


:bowrofl:


----------



## Mr. 412

*Happy Friday Homiez !!!*


----------



## block5

Happy friday all can't wait till next weekend gonna be fun


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 1 2011, 10:07 AM~20458553
> *WHATS UP PATTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@Apr 29 2011, 08:32 PM~20450340
> *Happy friday all can't wait till next weekend gonna be fun
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Apr 29 2011, 08:48 AM~20446448
> *:loco:
> :bowrofl:
> *


haha..I know right? I gotta stop eating the coco crispies before nite nite time..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Apr 28 2011, 03:56 PM~20441036
> *:biggrin: wut up  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JOE :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

:cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 1 2011, 10:31 PM~20462368
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 2 2011, 04:30 AM~20464570
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Morning  nic avi  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 23 2008, 09:30 AM~11156954
> *To all of our military families out there,
> 
> We are currently in the process of filming for the next SERVIN'EM "The Streets are Calling"
> 
> If you have seen the previous dvd "East Coast Swangin" you know that we have extra links dedicated to different things one of them being infamous 'Cutting Room Floor' with outtakes and all  :biggrin:
> 
> We are currently working on dedicating a section of the next dvd to our troops and the rides that they build..it can be pictures and maybe a little bit of footage.
> 
> If you send pictures please put your name (optional) and the make of the ride..we would also enjoy to have pictures of soldiers holding their plaques or with their family..we really appreciate the men and women who fight for our country and would love more than anything to give them the props they deserve..anyone interested in this offer please send all pics to [email protected] or PM me and I'll give you an address to shoot some footage too.
> 
> Thank you for your time, be safe out there and keeping riding to the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now I lay me down to sleep... one less terrorist this world does keep... with all my heart I give my thanks... to those in uniform regardless of ranks... you serve our country and serve it well... with humble hearts your stories tell... so as I rest my weary eyes... while freedom rings our flag still flies... you give your all, do what you must... with God we live and God we trust.... Amen!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 2 2011, 06:26 AM~20464635
> *Good Morning   nic avi   :biggrin:
> *



 

THANKS PATTI


----------



## sdropnem

quote=Mr. 412,May 2 2011, 05:40 AM
Now I lay me down to sleep... one less terrorist this world does keep... with all my heart I give my thanks... to those in uniform regardless of ranks... you serve our country and serve it well... with humble hearts your stories tell... so as I rest my weary eyes... while freedom rings our flag still flies... you give your all, do what you must... with God we live and God we trust.... Amen!











Now that dude got served!!!!!!!! Have a nice Day!!!


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY THERE HOW THE HECK ARE THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO BE THE FIRST 1 TO BUMP THIS TOPIC TO THE TOP 2DAY...........GOOD MORNING TO ALL


----------



## VA CHEVY

Good Morning servin'em crew!!!!! :wave:


----------



## flaked85

SUP RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 2 2011, 11:24 PM~20471934
> *quote=Mr. 412,May 2 2011, 05:40 AM
> Now I lay me down to sleep... one less terrorist this world does keep... with all my heart I give my thanks... to those in uniform regardless of ranks... you serve our country and serve it well... with humble hearts your stories tell... so as I rest my weary eyes... while freedom rings our flag still flies... you give your all, do what you must... with God we live and God we trust.... Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that dude got served!!!!!!!!  Have a nice Day!!!
> *


AGREED :biggrin: 

Thank you and we honor our troops, THE PROUD TRUE AND TOUGHEST AROUND BABY!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@May 3 2011, 08:33 AM~20473815
> *Good Morning servin'em crew!!!!!  :wave:
> *


JAMMY JAMMY JAMMY...WHAT?!.....JAMZ  :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 3 2011, 04:20 AM~20473415
> *HEY THERE HOW THE HECK ARE THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO BE THE FIRST 1 TO BUMP THIS TOPIC TO THE TOP 2DAY...........GOOD MORNING TO ALL
> *


FIRST GUY BUMP-TASTIC :biggrin: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2011, 09:25 AM~20474003
> *SUP RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## block5

3days till The road trip can't wait gonna be a blast


----------



## 80GRAND

first morning bump AGAIN WAKE UP AND READ THIS THREAD PEOPLE IT'S THE BEST ONE ON THE WHOLE LAYITLOW SITE








WHAT UP PATTI


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 3 2011, 12:41 PM~20475171
> *3days till The road trip can't wait gonna be a blast
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 4 2011, 06:46 AM~20481681
> *first morning bump AGAIN WAKE UP AND READ THIS THREAD PEOPLE  IT'S THE BEST ONE ON THE WHOLE LAYITLOW SITE
> WHAT UP PATTI
> *


AWWWW MAN MY FACE IS STUCK ON PERMA-CHEESE ALL DAY NOW :biggrin: 

THANK YOU :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 4 2011, 11:17 PM~20487239
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Road trip time.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@May 5 2011, 05:35 AM~20488531
> *Road trip time.
> *


You guys have a safe trip tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Happy Cinco De Mayo :biggrin: 










Some cool facts about today would be..

Cinco de Mayo is a Mexican Holiday celebrating the Battle of Puebla, which took place on May 5, 1862. In 1861, France sent a massive army to invade Mexico, as they wanted to collect on some war debts. The French army was much larger, better trained and equipped than the Mexicans struggling to defend the road to Mexico City. It rolled through Mexico until it reached Puebla, where the Mexicans made a valiant stand, and, against all logic, won a huge victory. It was short-lived, as the French army regrouped and continued; eventually taking Mexico City, but the euphoria of an unlikely victory against overwhelming odds is remembered every May fifth.

It's a good day, sunshine, and nice...time to ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

I WOULD LIKE TO ADD AND JUST INCASE WE DON'T GET TO SAY IT ON SUNDAY..HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL OF THE MOMS OUT THERE :biggrin: 

Whether you have the best mom on the planet or a mom that just struggles to do right it's a day of appreciation and understanding that no one is perfect/we are all human and with that being said...... she was the one that brought you in to this world and for that we appreciate them..

I love my mom very much and since I'm on "cool facts" today my mom was born in Kinston NC, my father was born in Compton CA, and I was born in Honolulu Hawaii..I feel like I'm a product to celebrate all sides. I can say I'm proud of where I'm from, where I've been, and especially proud of where I'M AT. 

THANK YOU MOM FOR MAKING ME SO COOL, THE APPLES JUST DON'T FALL FAR FROM THE TREE :biggrin: 

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY AND I'M STARTING THAT CELEBRATION TODAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2011, 09:39 AM~20488984
> *I WOULD LIKE TO ADD AND JUST INCASE WE DON'T GET TO SAY IT ON SUNDAY..HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL OF THE MOMS OUT THERE :biggrin:
> 
> Whether you have the best mom on the planet or a mom that just struggles to do right it's a day of appreciation and understanding that no one is perfect/we are all human and with that being said...... she was the one that brought you in to this world and for that we appreciate them..
> 
> I love my mom very much and since I'm on "cool facts" today my mom was born in Kinston NC, my father was born in Compton CA, and I was born in Honolulu Hawaii..I feel like I'm a product to celebrate all sides. I can say I'm proud of where I'm from, where I've been, and especially proud of where I'M AT.
> 
> THANK YOU MOM FOR MAKING ME SO COOL, THE APPLES JUST DON'T FALL FAR FROM THE TREE :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY AND I'M STARTING THAT CELEBRATION TODAY TOO :biggrin:
> *



:worship: 

You have a way with words lady ... :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20490369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOTEL SPOTS FOR  STREET DREAMZ C.C. 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY.29TH 2011
> 
> LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING IN FOR THE STREETDREAMZ  C.C.EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.
> 
> 1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022
> 11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601
> 
> $69.99+TAX REGULAR RATES HERE
> 
> 2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
> 9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> 
> $65.99+TAX
> 3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN)
> 45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
> WALDORF,MD 20603
> 
> $89.99+TAX
> 
> 4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
> 6860 CRAIN HWY
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> 
> $95+ TAX
> 
> 5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
> 2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601
> 
> $90.00+ TAX
> 
> 6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
> 11765 South Business Park Road
> Waldorf, MD 20601
> (301) 932-4400
> 
> $89.99+TAX
> 
> 7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
> 6900 CRAIN HWY
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> 
> $95.00+TAX
> BEST DEAL
> 8).HILTON GARDEN INN (240) 222-0000
> 10385 O'Donnell Place
> Waldorf, MD 20603
> 
> $69.00+TAX WITH COUPON FROM ROOMSAVER.COM.YOU MUST BRING THAT WITH YOU FOR THIS RATE.CLICK LINK BELOW FOR COUPON
> http://www.roomsaver.com/hotels/maryland/w...4/print-coupon/
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey my ninja's ... 
Is this at the same spot as last year & where's the best moozie-woozie to stay at; as far as where anyone else is gonna stay at and everyone will hang the night before? I'm also looking for the best breakfast spot to hit before boogie'n on over to the show? :dunno:

Thanks for assistance in advance to you all!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 5 2011, 06:55 AM~20488849
> *Happy Cinco De Mayo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool facts about today would be..
> 
> Cinco de Mayo is a Mexican Holiday celebrating the Battle of Puebla, which took place on May 5, 1862. In 1861, France sent a massive army to invade Mexico, as they wanted to collect on some war debts. The French army was much larger, better trained and equipped than the Mexicans struggling to defend the road to Mexico City. It rolled through Mexico until it reached Puebla, where the Mexicans made a valiant stand, and, against all logic, won a huge victory. It was short-lived, as the French army regrouped and continued; eventually taking Mexico City, but the euphoria of an unlikely victory against overwhelming odds is remembered every May fifth.
> 
> It's a good day, sunshine, and nice...time to ride
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

1am bump


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR OUR TROOPS


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY FRIDAY TO MY STREET RIDER FAMILY...THIS IS A GOOD JAM AND DESERVES THE TAPE DECKS :biggrin: 

The video is the shit..if you can wait for the advertisement it's worth it too  






SEE YOU ALL REALLY SOON...I'M BRINGIN THE HIBATCHI AND THE COOLER..LET'S GET DOWN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 6 2011, 01:01 AM~20495322
> *TTT FOR OUR TROOPS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 5 2011, 02:25 PM~20490959
> *:worship:
> 
> You have a way with words lady ... :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: We got some talking to do this year


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2011, 09:25 AM~20474003
> *SUP RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


DANA DANA DANE


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20495067
> *1am bump
> *


That's the earliest morning bump yet :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2011, 05:15 AM~20495856
> *HAPPY FRIDAY TO MY STREET RIDER FAMILY...THIS IS A GOOD JAM AND DESERVES THE TAPE DECKS :biggrin:
> 
> The video is the shit..if you can wait for the advertisement it's worth it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YOU ALL REALLY SOON...I'M BRINGIN THE HIBATCHI AND THE COOLER..LET'S GET DOWN
> *


lol..that bitch was crazy..but I like that videos are getting better..like movies :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2011, 06:47 AM~20495906
> *THANK YOU :biggrin: We got some talking to do this year
> *


:yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 5 2011, 02:27 PM~20490971
> *Hey my ninja's ...
> Is this at the same spot as last year & where's the best moozie-woozie to stay at; as far as where anyone else is gonna stay at and everyone will hang the night before? I'm also looking for the best breakfast spot to hit before boogie'n on over to the show? :dunno:
> 
> Thanks for assistance in advance to you all!
> *


Man I'm having a hard time remembering where we stayed last year..lol. 

We will get it down and let you know fo sho tho :biggrin: We all must stay in the same hotel..it makes for some kick ass parking lot pimping times


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2011, 09:29 AM~20496221
> *Man I'm having a hard time remembering where we stayed last year..lol.
> 
> We will get it down and let you know fo sho tho :biggrin: We all must stay in the same hotel..it makes for some kick ass parking lot pimping times
> *


That's what the fuck I'm talkin bout !!!

I don't have a for certain on if were gonna do it all in 1 day or stay over, staying over sure makes it easier though - but ninja's are broke these days :biggrin: 


Speaking about being broke - I think I'm gonna scoop up one of these ...
What do yah think? www.gopro.com ( obviously the motorsport one )


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 6 2011, 09:49 AM~20496282
> *That's what the fuck I'm talkin bout !!!
> 
> I don't have a for certain on if were gonna do it all in 1 day or stay over, staying over sure makes it easier though - but ninja's are broke these days  :biggrin:
> Speaking about being broke - I think I'm gonna scoop up one of these ...
> What do yah think? www.gopro.com ( obviously the motorsport one )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ONE OF MY HOMIES HAS ONE AND HE LOVES IT.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 6 2011, 12:46 PM~20497154
> *ONE OF MY HOMIES HAS ONE AND HE LOVES IT.
> *


:thumbsup:

thanks for that, havent seen or took the time for reviews yet.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## GRodriguez

*ISLANDERS CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE uffin:*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20497776
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for that, havent seen or took the time for reviews yet.
> *


 






CHECK OUT THE CAMERA AT 2:35 ON THE END OF THE GUITAR NECK.THIS IS WHAT HE USES HIS FOR RT NOW.METAL BANDS HE IS TOURING WITH :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

to all heading to Cinco, have a safe trip and take pics dammit, lol


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOW WAS LOWYALTYS CINCO DE MAYO SHOW


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## MB671

eh fool, i see your awake... see ya inna bit


----------



## block5

MB hydraulics reppin big for servin'em tore up the truck pretty good this weekend
but put on a he'll of a show doing it hopefully we can get her back together for the 
end of the month TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 8 2011, 12:42 PM~20507704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB hydraulics reppin big for servin'em tore up the truck pretty good this weekend
> but put on a he'll of a show doing it hopefully we can get her back together for the
> end of the month TTT
> *


YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting a pic of that I took one but the shiney glare on the truck killed it..lol!!! 

it was so much fun with you guys, thank you for making the trip and i really look forward to kicking it with you again soon..you guys rocked those shirts so well too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20499000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP!!!! man I may be able to make it now it's not the same weekend as the Street Dreamz cookout


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@May 6 2011, 11:21 PM~20500902
> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE  uffin:
> *


YESSSIIRRRRR....PICS COMING :biggrin: 

THANK YOU TO JOHNNY GUAM FOR MAKING THIS TRIP, YOU ARE A TRUE RIDER AND I DIDN'T EXPECT ANYTHING LESS..I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU AND I WILL BE PACKING MY BAGS SOON TOO...LET'S RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 8 2011, 11:47 AM~20507440
> *WHATS UP PATTI HOW WAS LOWYALTYS CINCO DE MAYO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was good  man, we look forward to coming to yours now :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT WAS SO GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND, IT WAS A NICE SUNNY DAY AND THE RIDES WERE SUPER EXCELLENT...THANK YOU TO ALL THE RIDERS ON THE EAST COAST FOR HOLDING IT DOWN..PROVING THAT FROM THE STICK TO THE STREETS WE HOLD IT THE FUCK DOWN...AND FOR OUR WEST COAST GUESTS WE APRECIATE THE VISIT...THANK YOU TO LOWYALTY C.C AND STREET LOW MAGAZINE...IT WAS A GOOD DAY  

LET'S CRUISE THRU SOME PICS :biggrin: 

Early Morning tagging it up


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE NEXT GENERATION  



















how I get down..









Johnny Guam of Islanders came over from the West Coast  

















mana makua


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 05:29 PM~20509087
> *BUMP!!!! man I may be able to make it now it's not the same weekend as the Street Dreamz cookout
> *


Blue Crush will be in the house for that one, hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATULATIONS CASPER :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

thank you to Laura and Jamz for the awesome pics


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNDED C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

STREET DREAMZ :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOW LEVEL  
































































IN HONOR OF DANIEL "BIG DAN" RIVERA


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 03:48 PM~20509176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS CASPER :biggrin:
> *


Great pics patty thanks!


----------



## Patti Dukez

PAYFRED LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










CITY KNIGHTS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MODERN TIMES, JUST KLOWNIN, AND IMPERIALS REPPIN IT UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

I want to apologize to some folks for not getting your pics, trust me I got you on film...the still camera died but the videos were running ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YOUNG MAYLAY WITH LAURA FROM STREET DREAMZ (my gas hopping homegirl :biggrin: )



















 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

AZTEC SOULZ were out there too and I've got to give'em their props..I don't know what happen to the pics but I have some here from Battle of the Hydros..those bikes are :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Frankie Bones we missed you out there :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: 









Harold, Kaddi King, and SikRyda it was great seeing you guys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 06:37 PM~20509396
> *Frankie Bones we missed you out there :biggrin:
> *


awwwhh, lol....


I was there in spirit with casper and his new trike :biggrin: 

next time :happysad: 


between your dope pics and Caspers BIG win, I feel like I was there


----------



## Patti Dukez

Congrats to Jason of Street Dreamz (the only time this fool would let me take a picture..lol) :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy: :biggrin: 



















NEW LIFE C.C. :biggrin: 









Respect  


























BIG MIKE FROM DROPJAW AND MANA  









That's it, by then the cameras were down and it was beer time :biggrin: 

SEE YOU ALL AGAIN SOON :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

excellant pics patti!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20509419
> *awwwhh, lol....
> I was there in spirit with casper and his new trike :biggrin:
> 
> next time :happysad:
> between your dope pics and Caspers BIG win, I feel like I was there
> *



Perfectly said ....

Congrats CASPER - that's off the meat rack!


----------



## klasick83

> thanks for the pics patti


----------



## VA CHEVY

Banging pics


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@May 8 2011, 08:47 PM~20510143
> *Banging pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> thanks for the pics patti
> 
> 
> 
> it was good to see you
Click to expand...


----------



## Patti Dukez

I WANT TO THANK MY FAMILY AT INKEDCITY.COM FOR KEEPING US LOOKING SO GOOD OUT THERE..STICKERS, SHIRTS, ETC..JESSE YOU ARE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## Patti Dukez

All the day was missing was some yummy tacos but next time...we gotta have some Nico's  














































HIT UP OX-ROX up here on layitlow or his wife Patti 757-737-3719 

NICO'S TACOS BABY ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

nice pics wish i could of made it


----------



## klasick83




----------



## KAKALAK

Real good pics!! When is your next video coming out... I want one!!!


----------



## mr.casper

Patty great pics loving my trike pics...very sexy lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@May 8 2011, 09:47 PM~20510675
> *nice pics wish i could of made it
> *


nah, you just make it to the next one and we will be happy :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20511085
> *Real good pics!! When is your next video coming out... I want one!!!
> *


THANK YOU!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

it's coming out soon!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 8 2011, 06:23 PM~20509958
> *Perfectly said ....
> 
> Congrats CASPER - that's off the meat rack!
> *


thanks homie c ya on da 29th


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 10:10 AM~20512987
> *thanks homie c ya on da 29th
> *


  

:yes:


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 03:23 AM~20512527
> *Patty great pics loving my trike pics...very sexy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy indeed good job on that trike :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOT SOME NEWS THAT ONE OF THE NEW LIFE C.C. MEMBERS "BIG WILLY" HAS BEEN ILL AND WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKEND..WILLY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS..PLEASE KEEP US POSTED AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP..I'LL BE CHECKING ON YOU AGAIN HERE SOON..THE STREETS ARE CALLING WILLY!!!...YOU GOTTA GET BETTER SO WE CAN HITT'EM  

LUV YA MAN, TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 8 2011, 09:42 AM~20507704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB hydraulics reppin big for servin'em tore up the truck pretty good this weekend
> but put on a he'll of a show doing it hopefully we can get her back together for the
> end of the month TTT
> *


NICE PIC BROTHA


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2011, 03:38 PM~20514972
> *GOT SOME NEWS THAT ONE OF THE NEW LIFE C.C. MEMBERS "BIG WILLY" HAS BEEN ILL AND WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKEND..WILLY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS..PLEASE KEEP US POSTED AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP..I'LL BE CHECKING ON YOU AGAIN HERE SOON..THE STREETS ARE CALLING WILLY!!!...YOU GOTTA GET BETTER SO WE CAN HITT'EM
> 
> LUV YA MAN, TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH
> *



x412

Get well ILL WILL; need to meet cha' at the end of the month! :yes:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 02:31 PM~20509099
> *YESSSIIRRRRR....PICS COMING :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU TO JOHNNY GUAM FOR MAKING THIS TRIP, YOU ARE A TRUE RIDER AND I DIDN'T EXPECT ANYTHING LESS..I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU AND I WILL BE PACKING MY BAGS SOON TOO...LET'S RIDE :biggrin:
> *


THANX PATTI I HAD A BLAST, IT WAS FUN CAN WAIT TO HANGOUT AGAIN


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 02:38 PM~20509133
> *IT WAS SO GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE THIS WEEKEND, IT WAS A NICE SUNNY DAY AND THE RIDES WERE SUPER EXCELLENT...THANK YOU TO ALL THE RIDERS ON THE EAST COAST FOR HOLDING IT DOWN..PROVING THAT FROM THE STICK TO THE STREETS WE HOLD IT THE FUCK DOWN...AND FOR OUR WEST COAST GUESTS WE APRECIATE THE VISIT...THANK YOU TO LOWYALTY C.C AND STREET LOW MAGAZINE...IT WAS A GOOD DAY
> 
> LET'S CRUISE THRU SOME PICS :biggrin:
> 
> Early Morning tagging it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMM GOOD PICX PATTI


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 02:23 AM~20512527
> *Patty great pics loving my trike pics...very sexy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Trike is Top Notch Cas :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 02:41 PM~20509143
> *THE NEXT GENERATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how I get down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Guam of Islanders came over from the West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mana makua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 09:14 PM~20510367
> *All the day was missing was some yummy tacos but next time...we gotta have some Nico's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT UP OX-ROX up here on layitlow or his wife Patti 757-737-3719
> 
> NICO'S TACOS BABY ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Thanks Patti.......


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 05:23 AM~20512527
> *Patty great pics loving my trike pics...very sexy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Casper, Nico wanted your Bike... walked up to it and was ready to ride...


----------



## drunken86

luv the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 9 2011, 02:46 PM~20515015
> *THANX PATTI I HAD A BLAST, IT WAS FUN CAN WAIT TO HANGOUT AGAIN
> *


ME TOO MAN, MEE TOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@May 9 2011, 06:42 PM~20516436
> *luv the pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: looking forward to kicking it Joe :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 9 2011, 06:32 PM~20516383
> *Casper,  Nico wanted your Bike... walked up to it and was ready to ride...
> *


that bike was sick to death..great job Casper..man I walked up to it and wanted it too :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 9 2011, 04:32 PM~20516383
> *Casper,  Nico wanted your Bike... walked up to it and was ready to ride...
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2011, 07:01 PM~20517497
> *that bike was sick to death..great job Casper..man I walked up to it and wanted it too :biggrin:
> *


THANS U N EVERYNE FOR THERE COMMNTS C U DA 29TH


----------



## mr.casper

got more pics but photobucket fukin up


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY JUST GIVING A 3.AM I SHOULD BE IN BED POST ..........AND SAYIN HEY TO ALL MY EXT. FAMILIA


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 10 2011, 03:06 AM~20520094
> *HEY JUST GIVING A 3.AM I SHOULD BE IN BED POST ..........AND SAYIN HEY TO ALL MY EXT. FAMILIA
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 10 2011, 02:06 AM~20520094
> *HEY JUST GIVING A 3.AM I SHOULD BE IN BED POST ..........AND SAYIN HEY TO ALL MY EXT. FAMILIA
> *


HAHA...man and I thought I was up all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 11:19 PM~20519042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got more pics but photobucket fukin up
> *


Man Casper this pics are awesome!!! The quality coming out is just outstanding..let's keep this party going :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME PICS,LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 10 2011, 07:20 AM~20520580
> *AWESOME PICS,LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TIME.
> *


it was good but we are moving on to your event now :biggrin: 

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 10 2011, 06:10 AM~20520718
> *it was good but we are moving on to your event now :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## JohnnyGuam

TTT FOR MY EASTCOAST FAMILY


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 10 2011, 09:10 AM~20520718
> *it was good but we are moving on to your event now :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## drunken86

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2011, 07:00 PM~20517489
> *:cheesy: looking forward to kicking it Joe :biggrin:
> *



amen patti been a long winter thank god its time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@May 10 2011, 06:12 PM~20524063
> *:biggrin:
> amen patti been a long winter thank god its time :biggrin:
> *


I'll co-sign that :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN PATTI............GREAT PICS AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE LOVE......MUCH RESPECTS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 10 2011, 12:51 PM~20522458
> *TTT FOR MY EASTCOAST FAMILY
> *


JOHNNY GUAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey can you PM me your mailing address, we have something cool we would like to send you. Thank you for coming out, you were exactly as cool and as down to earth as I expected you would be  

LUV & RESPECT :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@May 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20526010
> *GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN PATTI............GREAT PICS AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE LOVE......MUCH RESPECTS TO YOU!!!!
> *


THANK YOU AND I WAS SUPER PROUD OF HOW YOU GUYS HELD IT DOWN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!

I CAN'T STOP SMILING :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@May 10 2011, 05:12 PM~20524063
> *:biggrin:
> amen patti been a long winter thank god its time :biggrin:
> *


You are not kidding, we are going to have some fun this summer Joe :biggrin: 

Believe that :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 10 2011, 06:28 PM~20524483
> *I'll co-sign that      :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## block5

Happy hump day hope all are enjoying the weather I did went on ceils trip with one of
My sons + didn't go to work =good day


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUDDUP EASTCOAST :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 11 2011, 06:21 PM~20531607
> *WUDDUP EASTCOAST</span> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>wassup brotha


----------



## Patti Dukez

Today is a day to just strut...I'm going to walk around like I know shit all day..lol..and it's going to be to the tune of this  






:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 11 2011, 04:20 PM~20531147
> *Happy hump day hope all are enjoying the weather I did went on ceils trip with one of
> My sons + didn't go to work =good day
> *


that is a good day :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 11 2011, 12:33 PM~20529708
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :naughty: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *WstSideLincoln*

Morning to my lowrider family


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 11 2011, 05:21 PM~20531607
> *GOOD MORNING JOHNNY GUAM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@May 11 2011, 06:47 PM~20532181
> *wassup brotha
> *


Big Mana


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Whats crackin with that driveway this weekend!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 










*SERVIN'EM TTT*


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 12 2011, 07:19 AM~20535925
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, WstSideLincoln
> 
> Morning to my lowrider family
> *


Damn you just put up six posts in the time it took me to do one. :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

whats every one ........just wanted to say IM BAAAAAAACK the relapse regal is on the streets and im rippin up already all i need is my extended uppers and she will 100% done but im still puttin street time till i get em..........




FEELS SO GOOD TO BE SERVEN THE STREETS...THANKS TO (DANA FLAKED 85 & JOE DRUNKEN 86 FOR ALL THEIR HELP I COULDNT HAVE GOTTEN BACK OUT WITH OUT THEM SO THANKS GUYS RIDERS HELPIN RIDERS I LOVE IT)


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 8 2011, 07:14 PM~20510367
> *All the day was missing was some yummy tacos but next time...we gotta have some Nico's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT UP OX-ROX up here on layitlow or his wife Patti 757-737-3719
> 
> NICO'S TACOS BABY ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:
> *


them tacos looked good :cheesy: it was good seen you at the show MS,DUKEZ ill see you in maryland soon..... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 03:23 AM~20512527
> *Patty great pics loving my trike pics...very sexy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike homie time for a car.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 12 2011, 07:38 AM~20536599
> *nice bike homie time for a car.
> *


Find me a g body n ill drive down to get it a good price need one more bike done for my daugter tooo but I want be a g body regal cutty 

Ur trokita is bad ass...n u sed it ain't done???


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 12 2011, 10:38 AM~20536599
> *nice bike homie time for a car.
> *



x412



:scrutinize: 

You got a bad ass LINC don't yah?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 12 2011, 12:09 PM~20538092
> *x412
> :scrutinize:
> 
> You got a bad ass LINC don't yah?
> *


Yea got my towncar maybe juice it next year


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2011, 03:10 PM~20538098
> *Yea got my towncar maybe juice it next year
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

approx 2 more weeks ... hno:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2011, 12:06 PM~20538077
> *Find me a g body n ill drive down to get it a good price need one more bike done for my daugter tooo but I want be a g body regal cutty
> 
> Ur trokita is bad ass...n u sed it ain't done???*


talk to my brother joe his gonna sell his 87ls monte frame off fully strap frame candy, chrome 305 motor, paterns done by kandy&chrome from los angeles, new leather interior ,chrome undis 2 pump set up i think he wants 10k for it.  


thanks for the props homie ,i still got bunch of staf i gotta do to the 49 . :biggrin: i have to hurry up so i can start building my sons 61 vert. :naughty:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 12 2011, 01:24 PM~20538672
> *talk to my brother joe his gonna sell his 87ls monte frame off fully strap frame candy, chrome 305 motor, paterns done by kandy&chrome from los angeles, new  leather interior ,chrome undis 2 pump set up i think he wants 10k for it.
> thanks for the props homie ,i still got bunch of staf i gotta do to the 49 . :biggrin:  i have to hurry up so i can start building my sons 61 vert. :naughty:
> *


Orale tan pokito??? Lol dayum ur son 61 shit that's wats up!


----------



## mr.casper

CHECK THIS VIDEO ONE OF MY HOMEBOYS FROM HIGH SCHOOL LOCAL TALENT RITE HERE COME N SUPPORT PLZ THANKS IMA TRY TO GET LOWRIDERS IN HIS NEXT VIDEO SHOOT!


----------



## MB671

:h5:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 12 2011, 03:24 PM~20538672
> *talk to my brother joe his gonna sell his 87ls monte frame off fully strap frame candy, chrome 305 motor, paterns done by kandy&chrome from los angeles, new  leather interior ,chrome undis 2 pump set up i think he wants 10k for it.
> thanks for the props homie ,i still got bunch of staf i gotta do to the 49 . :biggrin:  i have to hurry up so i can start building my sons 61 vert. :naughty:
> *


excellent avi :biggrin: man, I have to tell you that it was excellent to see you all again..you had a perfect spot for some perfect rides :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 12 2011, 08:05 PM~20540629
> *:ninja:
> *


Ninja Time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

Friday the 13th bump hno: :around: :chuck: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 12 2011, 06:20 PM~20539897
> *:h5:
> *


DUDE :biggrin: still working on your stuff  , hopefully I'll have a lot (if not all) done this weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 12 2011, 06:38 PM~20540025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 13 2011, 05:34 AM~20544011
> *Friday the 13th bump  hno:  :around:  :chuck:  :biggrin:
> *


I kick doors down on Friday 13th...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 12 2011, 02:17 PM~20538153
> *approx 2 more weeks ...  hno:
> *


 :run: :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2011, 02:10 PM~20538098
> *Yea got my towncar maybe juice it next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I been there before :biggrin: 

NICE PIC CASPER AND SUPER NICE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@May 12 2011, 06:21 AM~20535929
> *Whats crackin with that driveway this weekend!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SERVIN'EM TTT
> *


It's going down in the Hamptons, driveway kickin it!!! Tell the wife to swing what she brings too...I wanna see that again :biggrin: 

lol :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 12 2011, 08:12 AM~20536193
> *whats every one ........just wanted to say IM BAAAAAAACK the relapse regal is on the streets and im rippin up already all i need is my extended uppers and she will 100% done but im still puttin street time till i get em..........
> FEELS SO GOOD TO BE SERVEN THE STREETS...THANKS TO (DANA FLAKED 85 & JOE DRUNKEN 86 FOR ALL THEIR HELP I COULDNT HAVE GOTTEN BACK OUT WITH OUT THEM SO THANKS GUYS RIDERS HELPIN RIDERS I LOVE IT)
> *


CONGRATULATIONS MAN IT'S GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2011, 04:08 PM~20538999
> *CHECK THIS VIDEO ONE OF MY HOMEBOYS FROM HIGH SCHOOL LOCAL TALENT RITE HERE COME N SUPPORT PLZ THANKS IMA TRY TO GET LOWRIDERS IN HIS NEXT VIDEO SHOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL TTT FOR THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S FRIDAY :biggrin: 






Let's take it back


----------



## Soultrain

:wave: :wave: Have a great weekend Patti


----------



## block5

Nothing like a nice cold jack and coke for lunch makes for a good friday


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 12 2011, 09:12 AM~20536193
> *whats every one ........just wanted to say IM BAAAAAAACK the relapse regal is on the streets and im rippin up already all i need is my extended uppers and she will 100% done but im still puttin street time till i get em..........
> FEELS SO GOOD TO BE SERVEN THE STREETS...THANKS TO (DANA FLAKED 85 & JOE DRUNKEN 86 FOR ALL THEIR HELP I COULDNT HAVE GOTTEN BACK OUT WITH OUT THEM SO THANKS GUYS RIDERS HELPIN RIDERS I LOVE IT)
> *



AREN'T YOU FORGETTING SOMEBODY D.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2011, 01:49 PM~20538862
> *Orale tan pokito??? Lol dayum ur son 61 shit that's wats up!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 13 2011, 03:03 AM~20543986
> *excellent avi :biggrin: man, I have to tell you that it was excellent to see you all again..you had a perfect spot for some perfect rides :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the great pics girl. :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2011, 09:20 AM~20550881
> *AREN'T YOU FORGETTING SOMEBODY D.
> *


I DID FORGET TO SAY THANKS TO MY HOMIE DOUG FOR WIRING IT UP AND MY 2 BOYS FOR HELPING AS WELL................SORRY ABOUT THAT


----------



## 80GRAND

LOOK WHO'S BACK


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 07:43 PM~20554104
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh Yes indeed !!! Cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Patti Dukez

YES, YES, YES, YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loving those spoke too :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP CUZICAN :biggrin: LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE FAM HERE SOON


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 13 2011, 12:22 PM~20545565
> *Nothing like a nice cold jack and coke for lunch makes for a good friday
> *


 :cheesy: nice friday for sure :biggrin: 

Happy Sunday :h5:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

whop whop!


----------



## MINT'Z

HI!!! :run: :h5: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 15 2011, 04:51 AM~20555738
> *YES, YES, YES, YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Loving those spoke too :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S UP CUZICAN :biggrin: LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE FAM HERE SOON
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 9 2011, 07:06 AM~20512560
> *THANK YOU!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> it's coming out soon!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


well hit me up when it does :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 12 2011, 07:38 PM~20540025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :wow: :fool2:


----------



## caprice on dz

monday morning bitchslap, I mean bump :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAHHEEEE YEAHHEEEEE!!!!! HAPPY MONDAY :biggrin: 

Just want to say I was scrolling up the line and my face was like :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: thank you guys for all the luv and especially in your signatures..I will work hard this year to show the luv right back...thank you!!!!

Still working on the website, been a little back and fourth fight effort trying to pull it away from godaddy.com but I finally moved it and it should be rocking here soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 16 2011, 04:46 AM~20561090
> *monday morning bitchslap, I mean bump  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to punch your face. lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2011, 10:38 PM~20559814
> *well hit me up when it does :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 15 2011, 06:06 PM~20558039
> *HI!!! :run:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


MORNING BUDDY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn we've been waking up late..lol.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 14 2011, 10:43 AM~20551157
> *thanks for the great pics girl. :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 09:43 PM~20554104
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL DONE ........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

*GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM PEEPS* :inout: *JP, HAVE A WONDERFUL WORK WEEK EVERYONE*


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2011, 06:50 AM~20561148
> *I'm going to punch your face. lol
> *


Everyone knows that modays desevere a good slap


----------



## block5

Page 300 bump happy monday TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 16 2011, 06:32 AM~20561215
> *Everyone knows that modays desevere a good slap
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 16 2011, 06:25 AM~20561202
> *GOOD MORNING SERVIN'EM PEEPS  :inout: JP, HAVE A WONDERFUL WORK WEEK EVERYONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:























and even this guy...










:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 16 2011, 06:49 AM~20561237
> *Page 300 bump happy monday TTT
> *


300 PAGES...I may have to celebrate with the lunch you had last Friday


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2011, 05:23 AM~20561303
> *300 PAGES...I may have to celebrate with the lunch you had last Friday
> *


X2


----------



## 80GRAND

thanks ( lefhandman )


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 10:43 PM~20554104
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that trunk is sexi as shit


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@May 16 2011, 07:44 AM~20561772
> *that trunk is sexi as shit
> *


i bet you wrote this with no shirt on lol was good to meet you down in carolina sirdrake


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 16 2011, 11:28 AM~20562391
> *i bet you wrote this with no shirt on lol was good to meet you down in carolina sirdrake
> *


no doubt homie i'll c ya again homie have the coronas ready


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

Patty where you at im in the Norfolk/suffolk area. Hit me up.


----------



## Ox-Roxs

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 17 2011, 04:02 PM~20571803
> *Patty where you at im in the Norfolk/suffolk area. Hit me up.
> *



Hampton Area...


----------



## Ox-Roxs

[/quote]


Servin` Em


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 16 2011, 06:52 AM~20561153
> *MORNING BUDDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> damn we've been waking up late..lol.
> *


LOL yes we have


----------



## MB671

:shhh:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 17 2011, 07:15 PM~20572709
> *:shhh:
> *


sup marky mark


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@May 16 2011, 09:44 AM~20561772
> *that trunk is sexi as shit
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 17 2011, 04:02 PM~20571803
> *Patty where you at im in the Norfolk/suffolk area. Hit me up.
> *


DANNY :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: Hey about some dinner Thursday night??? I'mma see if I can get some of the fellas together too and we can all enjoy a nice meal....I'll hit you up today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 17 2011, 02:59 PM~20571386
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 17 2011, 05:16 PM~20572377
> *Hampton Area...
> *


OX-ROX :biggrin: 

How's Luis doing  I"m sorry to hear about his mom


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 10:43 PM~20554104
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOST ENJOYABLE!!!!...had to TTT this ride for greatness


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 11:11 PM~20574953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2011, 05:51 PM~20572540
> *LOL yes we have
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## block5

Happy hump day all less then two weeks to go hope everybodys ready to ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by block5_@May 18 2011, 07:51 AM~20576544
> *Happy hump day all less then two weeks to go hope everybodys ready to ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@May 18 2011, 10:15 AM~20577025
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:





:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:h5:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2011, 04:40 PM~20580597
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


thanks for the Love Patti


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 18 2011, 05:01 AM~20576421
> *DANNY :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hey about some dinner Thursday night??? I'mma see if I can get some of the fellas together too and we can all enjoy a nice meal....I'll hit you up today :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im down! send me the address if you can on text message and I am there :run:


----------



## flaked85

FUNNY SHIT RT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

i cant beleive you jus had me sit thru that shit :twak: *WAT UP DANA!*


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20554104
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CLEAN


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 18 2011, 10:44 PM~20582372
> *Im down! send me the address if you can on text message and I am there  :run:
> *


THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO HANG WITH US DANNY, IT WAS A GREAT TIME :biggrin: YOU ARE GOOD PEOPLE MAN, WE ARE PROUD TO KNOW YOU :biggrin: 

LET'S SEE SOME PICS :cheesy: 

Makuas getting ready  




























punches to da face :biggrin: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DANNY WITH INDIVIDUALS  :h5: 










:biggrin: 


















 









at the end of the night, it was fight time  









NOoooooo..









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2011, 07:16 AM~20591699
> *THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO HANG WITH US DANNY, IT WAS A GREAT TIME :biggrin: YOU ARE GOOD PEOPLE MAN, WE ARE PROUD TO KNOW YOU :biggrin:
> 
> LET'S SEE SOME PICS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man was MANA getting ready to catch one or did she connect wit tha baby? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Any talk on the hot spot for the HOTEL for next weekend? hno: 


We gotta get crack'n up here and book something asap, were some slackers!


----------



## Patti Dukez

AN OLDIE BUT GOODY...HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!






I think I blew my speakers in the cop car with this damn song but I don't give a shit...it's that damn good  

I'll just buy more speakers.


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 20 2011, 08:45 AM~20592049
> *Any talk on the hot spot for the HOTEL for next weekend? hno:
> We gotta get crack'n up here and book something asap, were some slackers!
> *


PM PREPARED AND ALMOST SENT...

















wait for it....















wait for it....

















OK SENT


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 20 2011, 08:42 AM~20592035
> *Man was MANA getting ready to catch one or did she connect wit tha baby?  :0      :biggrin:
> *


oh it was Mana's face for sure..it's punchable.


----------



## VA CHEVY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VA CHEVY, Patti Dukez
:wave: :wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2011, 06:22 AM~20591707
> *DANNY WITH INDIVIDUALS   :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of the night, it was fight time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOoooooo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *




:h5: :h5: :h5: 

Thanks for having me! You guys are awesome and I cant wait to hang out with you again. Cant thank you guys enough for the hospitality. I look forward to returning the favor when you guys go up north in my neck of the woods  


Mana got punched by “Johnny” Storm from the fantastic four  :0 











Patty Dukes and the crew getting their grub on :cheesy: 











I took one for the team :angry: 










Had a blast guys. Thank you again


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+May 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20593359-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM PREPARED AND ALMOST SENT...
> wait for it....
> wait for it....
> OK SENT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> Sent mine & I wrote as much as you ... Was you stuck on stoopid?
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Patti [email protected] 20 2011, 01:46 PM~20593392
> *oh it was Mana's face for sure..it's punchable.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@May 20 2011, 02:32 PM~20593597
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> Thanks for having me! You guys are awesome and I cant wait to hang out with you again. Cant thank you guys enough for the hospitality. I look forward to returning the favor when you guys go up north in my neck of the woods
> Mana got punched by “Johnny” Storm from the fantastic four  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty Dukes and the crew getting their grub on  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took one for the team  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast guys. Thank you again
> *


Danny - you should post up that news article you had on FB ... 
TOO FUNNY !!!
& 
Thanks again for your SERVICE :worship:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20593891
> *
> Danny - you should post up that news article you had on FB ...
> TOO FUNNY !!!
> &
> Thanks again for your SERVICE :worship:
> *



Thanks brother, and yeah, _*never slip and fall*_ after stabbing a Marine :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 21 2011, 01:31 AM~20597358
> *Thanks brother, and yeah, never slip and fall after stabbing a Marine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds right to me :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

*whats sup homies Sunday, June 26th, 2011 raceway park is having there 16th annual import and lowrider carshow, in englishtown NJ this used to be the prime lowrider carshow and a lowrider sanction stop. After lowrider left it hasent been the same with the lowrider attendance. Loyalty NJ is in the work with raceway park to bring back lowriders throughout the east coast back to the show, with more then 1 class for low riders and a hop exhibition, come out and support the lowrider movement in the east coast, we trying to keep this thing going , for more info contact me at [email protected]/ if your instrested in hopping your car at the event contact me, thanks and hope to see your there![**/B]  

more info and flyer coming soon !*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 21 2011, 02:04 PM~20599536
> *whats sup homies Sunday, June 26th, 2011 raceway park is having there  16th annual import and lowrider carshow, in englishtown NJ this used to be the prime lowrider carshow and a lowrider sanction stop. After lowrider left it hasent been the same with the lowrider attendance. Loyalty NJ is in the work with raceway park to bring back lowriders throughout the east coast back to the show, with more then 1 class for low riders and a hop exhibition, come out and support the lowrider movement in the east coast,  we trying to keep this thing going , for more info contact me at [email protected]/ if your instrested in hopping your car at the event contact me, thanks and hope to see your there![/B]
> 
> more info and flyer coming soon !
> *


*
Englishtown used to be one of the Better stops on the Lowrider tour, along with North Carolina. But those dumbasses at Lowrider would have the Events in NJ and NC in March and April. Wondering why the shows got rained out and had bad weather. Dumbasses*


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 21 2011, 02:14 PM~20599578
> *Englishtown used to be one of the Better stops on the Lowrider tour, along with North Carolina.  But those dumbasses at Lowrider would have the Events in NJ and NC in March and April.  Wondering why the shows got rained out and had bad weather.  Dumbasses
> *


yea that y the changed it dirty but we trying to get lowriders there the past 5 years there is a average of 15 in total so we trying to bring the lowrider scene back to the show going to have our own sections and a hop off exhibition trying to get some lowriders there best of show get money, and some lowriders classes added becuase all there was now is 1 lowrider class so trying to repp man


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 21 2011, 02:04 PM~20599536
> *whats sup homies Sunday, June 26th, 2011 raceway park is having there  16th annual import and lowrider carshow, in englishtown NJ this used to be the prime lowrider carshow and a lowrider sanction stop. After lowrider left it hasent been the same with the lowrider attendance. Loyalty NJ is in the work with raceway park to bring back lowriders throughout the east coast back to the show, with more then 1 class for low riders and a hop exhibition, come out and support the lowrider movement in the east coast,  we trying to keep this thing going , for more info contact me at [email protected]/ if your instrested in hopping your car at the event contact me, thanks and hope to see your there![/B]
> 
> more info and flyer coming soon !
> *


*

oh man I went one year...I may be down and always down to support the movement :biggrin: 

See you guys this weekend right?*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 21 2011, 02:25 PM~20599622
> *yea that y the changed it dirty but we trying to get lowriders there the past 5 years there is a average of 15 in total so we trying to bring the lowrider scene back to the show going to have our own sections and a hop off exhibition trying to get some lowriders there best of show get money, and some lowriders classes added becuase all there was now is 1 lowrider class so trying to repp man
> *


I can not make it up there this year, but will be definately on the tour next year once I have my back surgery!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_




























:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 22 2011, 05:51 AM~20602967
> *oh man I went one year...I may be down and always down to support the movement :biggrin:
> 
> See you guys this weekend right?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@May 20 2011, 12:58 PM~20593445
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VA CHEVY, Patti Dukez
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


_*JAMMY JAMZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 23 2011, 06:25 AM~20608728
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 20 2011, 07:07 PM~20595403
> *Sup  Patti
> *


WHAT UP OX :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2011, 07:52 AM~20603023
> *I can not make it up there this year, but will be definately on the tour next year once I have my back surgery!!!
> *


man going for a back rebuild?? Coming back bigger, better, and stronger I'm sure!

GOOD MORNING BIG DIRTY :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 23 2011, 05:28 AM~20608732
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR SO HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2011, 07:52 AM~20603023
> *I can not make it up there this year, but will be definately on the tour next year once I have my back surgery!!!
> *


no dout homie hope everything turn out good with your back stay safe.


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:

get'n close!


----------



## REGAL81

SEE U SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20611244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE U SUNDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 23 2011, 03:23 PM~20611244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE U SUNDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LOOKS LIKE SOME SERIOUS TWO MAN PUMP TO THE FRONT COMPETITION :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 23 2011, 12:22 PM~20610239
> *:wave:
> 
> get'n close!
> *


man I can't stop :run: 

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 23 2011, 08:35 PM~20613813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LOOKS LIKE SOME SERIOUS TWO MAN PUMP TO THE FRONT COMPETITION :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 80GRAND

hey whats up patti and all other fellow riderz see you peeps saturday & sunday for sure



(REGAL RELAPSE IS OUT & IIN THE STREEEEEETS DOIN BIG)


----------



## baghdady

Ohh Lawd!! Shes on her way :0 

SERVINEM


:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 24 2011, 01:04 AM~20615984
> *Ohh Lawd!! Shes on her way  :0
> 
> SERVINEM
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

_*THANK YOU SO MUCH DANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

You are such a good friend, I can't say that enough :biggrin: 

WHAT A GREAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 24 2011, 12:10 AM~20615425
> *hey whats up patti and all other fellow riderz see you peeps saturday & sunday for sure
> (REGAL RELAPSE IS OUT & IIN THE STREEEEEETS DOIN BIG)
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 11:18 PM~20614888
> *
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 18 2011, 12:08 PM~20577757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Forecast for Charlotte Hall, MD (20622)

Fri May 27 Scattered T-Storms	86°/68°	60 %
Sat May 28	Scattered T-Storms	83°/66°	40 %
Sun May 29	Isolated T-Storms	81°/65°	30 %
Mon May 30	Partly Cloudy 81°/62°	20 %*

:0 hno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 24 2011, 07:08 AM~20617054
> *Forecast for Charlotte Hall, MD (20622)
> 
> Fri  May 27  Scattered T-Storms	86°/68°	60 %
> Sat May 28	Scattered T-Storms	83°/66°	40 %
> Sun May 29	Isolated T-Storms	81°/65°	30 %
> Mon May 30	Partly Cloudy        81°/62°	20 %
> 
> :0  hno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 24 2011, 09:08 AM~20617054
> *Forecast for Charlotte Hall, MD (20622)
> 
> Fri  May 27  Scattered T-Storms	86°/68°	60 %
> Sat May 28	Scattered T-Storms	83°/66°	40 %
> Sun May 29	Isolated T-Storms	81°/65°	30 %
> Mon May 30	Partly Cloudy        81°/62°	20 %
> 
> :0  hno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT HOMIE THAT'S GREAT WEATHER.IT PROLLY WON'T EVEN RAIN HERE WITH THOSE NUMBERS.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 24 2011, 11:44 AM~20617751
> *SHIT HOMIE THAT'S GREAT WEATHER.IT PROLLY WON'T EVEN RAIN HERE WITH THOSE NUMBERS.
> *


:thumbsup:

now jus go into our post & say that for the scardie katz :biggrin: 

cause im relying on them for the ride ...


----------



## MB671

DONT BE SCURD OF A LITTLE RAIN SHOWER TO BLESS THIS MOVEMENT... :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 24 2011, 05:32 AM~20616732
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH DANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are such a good friend, I can't say that enough :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT A GREAT DAY :biggrin:
> *



:h5: Glad you like it. Now lets get cracking on those story boards


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## mr.casper

one of my homie a local rapper local talent wants to stop by this sunday n maybe do a lil video shoot at street dreamz picnic!
get em rides ready n rep da eastcoast wit ya plaques banners shirts etc!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 24 2011, 05:54 PM~20620567
> *one of my homie a local rapper local talent wants to stop by this sunday n maybe do a lil video shoot at street dreamz picnic!
> get em rides ready n rep da eastcoast wit ya plaques banners shirts etc!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA

:wave:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP SEE U SUNDAY NOW BACK TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 25 2011, 04:50 PM~20627949
> *WHATS UP SEE U SUNDAY NOW BACK TTT
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN U GET AROUND DA BARRIO 95 S COLLEGE PARK IF U WANT SUM MEXICAN FOOD TAMALES ETC IN DA AM...B4 DA SHOW LOL


----------



## JohnnyGuam

WUDDUP PATTI,,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV TO OUR FAMILY ON THE EAST,,,,,,,THIS 77 LAC CALLED HONEY OF GOLD BELONGS TO MY WIFE NIA,,,,,,,MUCH LUV FAMILY


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 25 2011, 06:18 PM~20628116
> *HIT ME UP WHEN U GET AROUND DA BARRIO 95 S COLLEGE PARK IF U WANT SUM MEXICAN FOOD TAMALES ETC IN DA AM...B4 DA SHOW LOL
> *


SOUNDS GOOD PM UR # HOMIE WE LEAVING EARLY HOMIES LIKE MEXICAN FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20629685
> *SOUNDS GOOD PM UR # HOMIE WE LEAVING EARLY HOMIES LIKE MEXICAN FOOD  :biggrin:
> *


aight homie pm u now cuz over where da show gonna be no ay comida mexicana i live in da barrio casi casii passaic aki! lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20628987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUDDUP PATTI,,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV TO OUR FAMILY ON THE EAST,,,,,,,THIS 77 LAC CALLED HONEY OF GOLD BELONGS TO MY WIFE NIA,,,,,,,MUCH LUV FAMILY
> *


nice...


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@May 24 2011, 06:35 PM~20621843
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is what it's about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank YOU


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 24 2011, 05:08 AM~20617054
> *Forecast for Charlotte Hall, MD (20622)
> 
> Fri  May 27  Scattered T-Storms	86°/68°	60 %
> Sat May 28	Scattered T-Storms	83°/66°	40 %
> Sun May 29	Isolated T-Storms	81°/65°	30 %
> Mon May 30	Partly Cloudy        81°/62°	20 %
> 
> :0  hno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:no: That's the same thing they predicted for last years picnic, turned out to be nothing but a good time. Cant wait for sunday to get here :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 25 2011, 09:58 PM~20628987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUDDUP PATTI,,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV TO OUR FAMILY ON THE EAST,,,,,,,THIS 77 LAC CALLED HONEY OF GOLD BELONGS TO MY WIFE NIA,,,,,,,MUCH LUV FAMILY
> *


nice!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Looks like tha good LORD has blessed us & is gonna opened up the sky's Sunday !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Wu uppp!! See yAll sunday!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20628987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE!!!! NIA IS DEFINITLEY CRUSING IN STYLE
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE IT OUT THERE SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *[/i]


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 24 2011, 12:27 PM~20618264
> *DONT BE SCURD OF A LITTLE RAIN SHOWER TO BLESS THIS MOVEMENT...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@May 24 2011, 09:35 PM~20621843
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We appreciate you, great pic too :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 26 2011, 08:25 AM~20631917
> *Wu uppp!! See yAll sunday!
> *


Whoop! Whoop!!! Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 26 2011, 08:16 AM~20631890
> *Looks like tha good LORD has blessed us & is gonna opened up the sky's Sunday !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed, sunshine & blue skies ahead!


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20629739
> *aight homie pm u now cuz over where da show gonna be no ay comida mexicana i live in da barrio casi casii passaic aki! lol
> *


SIMON HAY TE LLAMO


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS :biggrin: 

I'm excited


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 27 2011, 05:11 AM~20639249
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> I'm excited
> *


X2


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20639249
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> I'm excited
> *



:h5:

x412


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 27 2011, 05:11 AM~20639249
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> I'm excited
> *


 :yes: :boink:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Patti Patti Patti and More PATTI....lol


----------



## REGAL81

SEE YA TOMORROW


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 24 2011, 12:41 PM~20618023
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> now jus go into our post & say that for the scardie katz  :biggrin:
> 
> cause im relying on them for the ride ...
> *


shut up


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20639249
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> I'm excited
> *


well be there with bells on well mike will just so we can tell where hes at and make sure he doesn't wander off alzheimer's is a bitch for the old folks


----------



## REGAL81

SEE YA TOMORROW


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 28 2011, 09:16 PM~20648525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20648585
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20648596
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


You got the eye homie - you should think about photography :yes:
See yinz tomorrow :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

See Y'all tomorrow. Won't be there til after 1 (work) but I'll be there!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20648525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 27 2011, 10:13 PM~20644399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WASSUP PATTI, THE FAMILY SAYS :wave: HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA :biggrin: 

 :wave:


----------



## MB671

SEE YA IN THE AM :thumbsup:


----------



## block5

> _Originally posted by MB671_@May 28 2011, 10:09 PM~20649523
> *WASSUP PATTI, THE FAMILY SAYS  :wave: HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

almost time to get on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 29 2011, 04:53 AM~20650162
> *almost time to get on the road  :thumbsup:
> *


Come pick me up already !!!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 28 2011, 07:48 PM~20648673
> *You got the eye homie - you should think about photography :yes:
> See yinz tomorrow :h5:
> *


THANKS NEVER THOUGH ABOUT IT JUST DO IT FOR FUN SEE U IN A FEW


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## drunken86

it was good seeing every body cant wait till the next one


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


>





REGAL81 said:


>





REGAL81 said:


>


 nice!


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> nice!


thanks homie


----------



## CasinoDreams

sup patti thanks for the luv from the loyalty crew


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:inout:


----------



## flaked85

Thanx to everybody who made it out to the picnic in maryland sunday.it was great seeing everybody.


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> Thanx to everybody who made it out to the picnic in maryland sunday.it was great seeing everybody.


THANK YOU DANA, AS ALWAYS IT WAS AN AWESOME TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DANA AND THE MARYLAND CREW THANK YOU FOR HOLDING DOWN SUCH AN AWESOME DAY...THIS IS EXACTLY HOW LOWRIDING SHOULD BE..FUN, FOOD, AND FAMILY..THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT...LET THE RIDE BEGIN

CRUSIN INTO SOME PICS


The morning started right, Jamz showed up to the pad and we rolled out to a beautiful sunrise...


----------



## Patti Dukez

A little turtle saving action...never hurts to help a little dude cross the road









Set'em free and it was back to the road..


















Crossing into Maryland









Lowrider Connection..


----------



## Patti Dukez

DropJaw Magazine came out to support..


















Rollerz Only came in looking tough..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Street Dreamz Nico and Mai A very special thank you to INKEDCITY.COM for the awesome shirts, and SERVIN'EM stickers!! 









Patti


















Baby Mana getting baby punches..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Laura and Riley


















uffin:









Dana Dane


----------



## Patti Dukez

The fellas





































Ox-Rox killing it on the grill..


----------



## Patti Dukez

ISLANDERS C.C.:biggrin:








the side camera creation by mark...it's awesome!


----------



## Patti Dukez

INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Lefty got a left hook...lol


















Hey it's all luv~n~lowriding..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## REGAL81

[/QUOTE]

DAM IT WAS WORTH GOING OUT THERE GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY SUPPORTING THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE SEE U SUNDAY PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


DAM IT WAS WORTH GOING OUT THERE GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY SUPPORTING THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE SEE U SUNDAY PATTI[/QUOTE]

Most definitley, always a good time..can't wait for Sunday


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> DAM IT WAS WORTH GOING OUT THERE GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY SUPPORTING THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE SEE U SUNDAY PATTI


Most definitley, always a good time..can't wait for Sunday[/QUOTE]

YES SIR


----------



## Patti Dukez

Venom62 you're good people and a great friend, I haven't forgotten those photos of your fam I'll send them soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

Last year at the Street Dreamz cookout in Hampton, VA









This year at the Street Dreamz cookout in Maryland...









I think we are finally even:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

At the end of the day I got socked up...









But it was worth it, great time with friends and family..









A nice ride home...THANK YOU AGAIN TO DANA AND THE MARYLAND STREET DREAMZ CREW..YOU GUYS ROCK:h5:


----------



## Venom62

Patti Dukez said:


> Venom62 you're good people and a great friend, I haven't forgotten those photos of your fam I'll send them soon


Patti it was good chillin with everyone. I know u got me (vids at the party too) . BTW the last DVD is OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!!

See u Sunday in the Derty Jerzey


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> See Y'all tomorrow. Won't be there til after 1 (work) but I'll be there!!!!


What happened??? didn't see you out there


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU!!!! I got you man, PM me with an email address and I'll shoot it all over soon


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti the Turtle didn't make it....


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> WASSUP PATTI, THE FAMILY SAYS :wave: HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:


EWWWEEEEEEE...THOSE ARE SOME NICE SHOTS MARK!!!! Dude I freaking love the hopping side cam post..we get it from all angles...:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti the Turtle didn't make it....


Don't say that!

My turtle did...I don't know who you hit but it wasn't my turtle


----------



## Patti Dukez

Nice Islanders shots too!!!

now all we need to do is get Jesse with INKEDCITY.COM out here in August...come on out Jesse!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti the Turtle didn't make it....


LOL:roflmao:Its all gud


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

well the U.S. Army made me miss another great event this year, Great pics, hopefully I'll be out soon


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

flaked85 said:


> Thanx to everybody who made it out to the picnic in maryland sunday.it was great seeing everybody.


Missed out on another one. But Pregnant wife comes first. There's always next year!


----------



## baghdady

Had a great time out there. See you soon Patti


----------



## MB671

*WHAT AN AWSOME DAY!* always a great time *SERVIN'EM *with the famillia... 
*STREET DREAMZ* ATT :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN DANA FOR AN AWSOME TIME


----------



## harborarea310

ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez

*Just want to give a big happy birthday shout out to our dear friend jamz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:thumbsup: It was good seeing everyone again...Great show!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> *Just want to give a big happy birthday shout out to our dear friend jamz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Happy Birthday Homie...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> *Just want to give a big happy birthday shout out to our dear friend jamz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


x412


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Tell me what yinz think ... 

LIVE from tha chesty cam or da BOOBIE cam :roflmao:







Now PATTI - that's the video uneditted, all I did was pull it into my editting software, cut out all the excess fat and throught the bumpers in :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

MB671 said:


> *WHAT AN AWSOME DAY!* always a great time *SERVIN'EM *with the famillia...
> *STREET DREAMZ* ATT :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN DANA FOR AN AWSOME TIME


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Tell me what yinz think ...
> 
> LIVE from tha chesty cam or da BOOBIE cam :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now PATTI - that's the video uneditted, all I did was pull it into my editting software, cut out all the excess fat and throught the bumpers in :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

REGAL81 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## REGAL81

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :worship:


 :h5::h5::h5::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cln84703

Patti good seein you this weekend! See everyone at the next one!


----------



## mr.casper

2 more work day n off to new fuken jersey!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> 2 more work day n off to new fuken jersey!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

WE WILL BE THERE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

baghdady said:


> Had a great time out there. See you soon Patti


DANNY ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU, I'LL HIT YOU UP SOON AND THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> well the U.S. Army made me miss another great event this year, Great pics, hopefully I'll be out soon


awwww man, hey thank you for what you do, I'm sorry it made you miss it but we will all make up for it at the next one


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> *WHAT AN AWSOME DAY!* always a great time *SERVIN'EM *with the famillia...
> *STREET DREAMZ* ATT :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN DANA FOR AN AWSOME TIME


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mark I missed your call last night and Jesse's I will give you both a call tonightHOpe your coming this weekend!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Man, I have to ask for prayers for one of my old school film crew members "Scoota Joe" who's had the worst luck of the year..earlier this week his house burnt down and then yesterday he was rear-ended, car totalled and he was in the hosptial last night. His injuries are non-life threating and he will be ok..but dang

That fool is a fighter and he won't let this get him down but some prayers wouldn't hurt. Thank you all


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CUZICAN said:


> Missed out on another one. But Pregnant wife comes first. There's always next year!


x412 - FAM is always first !!! There's always another time / another show ...



Patti Dukez said:


> Man, I have to ask for prayers for one of my old school film crew members "Scoota Joe" who's had the worst luck of the year..earlier this week his house burnt down and then yesterday he was rear-ended, car totalled and he was in the hosptial last night. His injuries are non-life threating and he will be ok..but dang
> 
> That fool is a fighter and he won't let this get him down but some prayers wouldn't hurt. Thank you all


The prayers never hurt; adding him to mine.


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> WE WILL BE THERE!!!!! :thumbsup:


CAN'T WAIT


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> Man, I have to ask for prayers for one of my old school film crew members "Scoota Joe" who's had the worst luck of the year..earlier this week his house burnt down and then yesterday he was rear-ended, car totalled and he was in the hosptial last night. His injuries are non-life threating and he will be ok..but dang
> 
> That fool is a fighter and he won't let this get him down but some prayers wouldn't hurt. Thank you all


Will do


----------



## Patti Dukez

Servin'em will be at best western 555 northfield ave west orange new jersey!!!! If your out come kick it!!!


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> Servin'em will be at best western 555 northfield ave west orange new jersey!!!! If your out come kick it!!!


 U HERE ALREADY


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> U HERE ALREADY


That was my homeboy jamz of street dreamz typing for me while I drove..I was hoping to be here earlier but just pulled in just a little while ago, be at the park in the morning


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> That was my homeboy jamz of street dreamz typing for me while I drove..I was hoping to be here earlier but just pulled in just a little while ago, be at the park in the morning


THAT'S WHAT'S UP SEE U IN A FEW


----------



## klasick83

baghdady said:


> Had a great time out there. See you soon Patti


if i had to guess that kid in the back is lil drake.... w/out a shirt


----------



## mr.casper

Up in new jersey hell yeahhhhh we gonna be servin em da eastcoast style!


----------



## CasinoDreams

loyalty would like to thank everyone for coming out and making loyaltys 1st annual picnic a hit, thanks for the people that got lost and still made it , special shout out to patti dukes and crew for taking the trip and filming ,shouts to manny for va , Islanders, drastic, LC>.the I ,street dreams,lo mentality,lunatics,solow,certified and everyone else i missed without none of ya it wasnt possible , see u next year bigger and better and more spaces for carssss!!! thankssss patti


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

Home sweet home made like 1hr ago wana thank every single one of loyalty car club n family for having us n treating us to da great food had a great time I'm down for part 2


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> Home sweet home made like 1hr ago wana thank every single one of loyalty car club n family for having us n treating us to da great food had a great time I'm down for part 2


THATS WHATS UP GLAD U HAD A GREAT TIME HOMIE WILL DO PART 2 SOON HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

Ahem, in my best robin williams voice, Gggggoooooooooooooddddddd morning, Servin'em.

And with that I must now hit the sack


----------



## Patti Dukez

*THANK YOU TO LOYALTY FOR HOSTING A BOMB COOKOUT, IT WAS A GREAT DAY AND JUST KEPT GETTING BETTER AS THE RIDES AND SUPPORT PULLED IN..2011 IS DEFINITLEY PROVING THAT THE EAST COAST RIDES HARD! VERY PROUD LET'S KEEP THIS MOVEMENT GOING WITH SOME PICS*

The Morning ride on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel









that's right...how we roll









Jamz of Street Dreamz


----------



## Patti Dukez

hahaha...


















a nice ride..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Pulling into Jersey:thumbsup:









Jamz showing me how to fist pump..LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOYALTY C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Black Beast


----------



## Patti Dukez

LEFTHANDMAN WITH STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN









go lefty!!!!!!...man you are strong


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Sikryda with Rollerz Only congrats on your longest lowrider distance award:thumbsup:









oohhnnnoo...lol..water bottles left in the street can happen..LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

you know what time it is!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG "I" in the house


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Manny caught fire but still held it down Congratulations to the winners!






















































LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

hahaha!!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

A great time with Loyalty...thank you again for your dedication and love for lowriding it shows. We had an awesome time and got to enjoy a nice ride back to VA









Caught Sikrdya at one of the toll booths


















:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Casper it was great seeing you Myra and the family


----------



## mr.casper

it was great:thumbsupatti


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI HOW WAS THE RIDE BACK


----------



## REGAL81

LOYALTY KIDS


----------



## REGAL81

LOYALTY FAMILIA


----------



## REGAL81

LOYALTY


----------



## flaked85

AWESOME TURNOUT,WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT UP THERE.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

HEY PATTI NICE PICS N WE C YOU NEXT TIME . OUR CREW LOWRIDER CONNECTION..:wave::wave::wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83

:wave:


----------



## Venom62

hahaha!!



















Whats up Fam!!!! It was good seeing everyone this past weekend!!!!!! Cant wait to do it again soon!!!! 

BTW, Patti how does ur jaw feel :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN

[/QUOTE]
THIS IS A TIGHT SHOT RIGHT HERE


----------



## Vayzfinest

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME!! SORRY WE MISSED IT!


----------



## lefhandman

Great shots Patti glad i made it counldnt stay long but great time while i was there.........


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


>


THIS IS A TIGHT SHOT RIGHT HERE[/QUOTE]

:wave::wave::wave::wave:thank you! Wish you lived closer so we could've had your badass monte up in it too how are you? It's always good to hear from you


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> THATS WHATS UP GLAD U HAD A GREAT TIME HOMIE WILL DO PART 2 SOON HOMIE


this is a badass shot, I was wanting to see it off the camera and it looks damn good...that's a wicked camera will...it makes some awesome sounds too


----------



## Patti Dukez

lefhandman said:


> Great shots Patti glad i made it counldnt stay long but great time while i was there.........


man you weren't kidding when you said that caddy points to the sky... I'm glad you made it out too, Lefty you are one cool dude man and that caddy is no joke! Very enjoyable:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Vayzfinest said:


> LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME!! SORRY WE MISSED IT!


Next time I'm ready for the your the Urban Legends and your cookout...a lot of great people are making this a great year...

I need to keep jogging, these cookouts are so delicious! Can't go wrong food, fun, family= lowriding


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> AWESOME TURNOUT,WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT UP THERE.


YEAH MAN WE DID TOO, SORRY TO HEAR THAT NEWS MAN BUT GOLDIE IS TOUGH AS NAILS...SHE'LL BOUNCE BACK SOON...LITERALLY


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI HOW WAS THE RIDE BACK


NICE SHOT!!!! That bike was really being put to good use too, the trip was good. I ran a toll booth because well...I wasn't paying attention but the rest of the trip was great!! No problems and I will definitley be back, thank you for the good time and awesome food:thumbsup:

(p.s. the sausages with the onions and peppers= off the chain yummy)


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> HEY PATTI NICE PICS N WE C YOU NEXT TIME . OUR CREW LOWRIDER CONNECTION..:wave::wave::wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:



THANK YOU AND IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE, GOT SOME GREAT SHOTS I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN THE VIDEO COMES OUT


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> this is a badass shot, I was wanting to see it off the camera and it looks damn good...that's a wicked camera will...it makes some awesome sounds too


 YEA ITS MY MACHINE GUN


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> *THANK YOU TO LOYALTY FOR HOSTING A BOMB COOKOUT, IT WAS A GREAT DAY AND JUST KEPT GETTING BETTER AS THE RIDES AND SUPPORT PULLED IN..2011 IS DEFINITLEY PROVING THAT THE EAST COAST RIDES HARD! VERY PROUD LET'S KEEP THIS MOVEMENT GOING WITH SOME PICS*
> 
> The Morning ride on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right...how we roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamz of Street Dreamz


I have yet to get drive the tunnel yet.... one day :yes:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Sorry there a bit late ... but I figured better late than never :happysad:

















































































































































No disrepect if you don't see your pic. I'm jus' too lazy to downsize my file size's so I can
use my free image hosting site :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Sorry there a bit late ... but I figured better late than never :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrepect if you don't see your pic. I'm jus' too lazy to downsize my file size's so I can
> use my free image hosting site :happysad:


hahaha....lazy guy. loving the pics!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

good pics!!!


----------



## mr.casper

Nice pic mike!


----------



## VA CHEVY

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Sorry there a bit late ... but I figured better late than never :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrepect if you don't see your pic. I'm jus' too lazy to downsize my file size's so I can
> use my free image hosting site :happysad:


CRAZY NICE SHOTS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> hahaha....lazy guy. loving the pics!!!!


more can be seen on my FB profile ... where I don't have to downsize my shots :happysad:

this link should take you right there :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1402229855953.2058711.1238548440



KAKALAK said:


> good pics!!!


Thanks holmes ... 



mr.casper said:


> Nice pic mike!


You're on deck now homeboy! I'll be starting to look at your shots during my lunch break today!



VA CHEVY said:


> CRAZY NICE SHOTS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie !!! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mr.casper

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> You're on deck now homeboy! I'll be starting to look at your shots during my lunch break today!
> 
> 
> 
> .


O yeaaaa can't wait to see them shotz!


----------



## caprice on dz

Hey Patti, are coming up sat night of sun morning


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Dropping by to show PATTI some love.


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG DIRTY said:


> Dropping by to show PATTI some love.


HAHA!!! That is me all day long What's up Big Dirty, sendin the love back to ya...hey man I see you're retired...20 years of service..thank you man


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Hey Patti, are coming up sat night of sun morning


I will be there Sunday it looks like, I have some things to do on Saturday before I can come up but I will definitley be in Baltimore..I'll let ya know if anything changes and if so I'll be up to stay with the Borjas


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> I have yet to get drive the tunnel yet.... one day :yes:


Gotta do it once, I loved it....the scene is awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman

:yes::yes::yes: YEAH NOTHING LIKE THAT TUNNEL DRIVE ....................


----------



## REGAL81

GOOD MORNING PATTI


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest




----------



## caprice on dz

Vayzfinest said:


>


Looking forward to this one, I won't be rolling wires till next season but the ride will have a full tank of gas and will be ready to cruise.


----------



## caprice on dz

Shes washed,waxed, and ready to get her decal cherry popped tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> Gotta do it once, I loved it....the scene is awesome:thumbsup:





lefhandman said:


> :yes::yes::yes: YEAH NOTHING LIKE THAT TUNNEL DRIVE ....................



one day :yes: any new videos out yet ?? :wow:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

does anyone know if the show is still on tommorow?...


----------



## Vayzfinest

Urban legends show still on!


----------



## 4pump_caddy

thanks, I appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Soultrain

Thanks Patti for coming thru and showin us some love


----------



## mr.casper

gang/lowrider school project
As ya know I used to have a lil background when I was a youngster but now is about showing love n helping kids teens and community we help alex aka mexmex on his school documentary him n his buddy did a great job on this work just wanted to share wit my lowrider homies hope ya like it! I loved it!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video....67951&comments


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

Thanks to everybody that came out to BMORE yesterday, I had a blast even though the rain hit us for a minute early on it turned out to be a good day..I think I'm still soaked from the later thunder storm that came through with the killer winds, but I still had fun like shit, thank you everybody!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 4pump_caddy

:werd:


----------



## REGAL81

WHERES THE PICS PATTI


----------



## caprice on dz

Heres the few pics I snapped
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1858585983242.2100158.1198661935


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE!!! 

Sorry's its takin so long..but I truly want to thank URBAN LEGENDS for their shutting down a street just to show fellow lowriders love and dedication..it was an awesome time that not even the rain (although it wanted to stick around and who could blame it!) would mess up! Riders came from many clubs to include to honorary members with Street Dreamz MD getting plaqued up right there on the spot!!!! To everyone that came out to support you made this event a very memorable one and I know I say this a lot but DAMN I'M PROUD TO BE ON THE EAST COAST!!!!!!! 

Enough talk right??? Let's check some pics

Met with Marc and of course Mark of Islanders C.C to cruise in...was the bomb (wagon love!!!)...



















Baltimore Harbor Tunnel









Got there and Dana and Mark were already ready to sock each other up..








lol









:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Yes!









The rain started and the wagon was the best choice


----------



## Patti Dukez

Eileen :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Big I pulled in


























lol!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATULATIONS...Street Dreamz MD taking on two more dedicated members:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rollerz Only came out to support


----------



## Patti Dukez

Casper with Street Nations VERY DEDICATED cruising that bike on the roof in the rain!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

My girl Jessica with Just Klownin and the Just Klownin crew came out to show some love




























Jessica and Sikryda


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

then it started to go down and it was fight time...


















you know I had to get in on it..a little rain soaked but still ready...



























HAHA!!!!









even my shadows are busy taking pics...lol









the "WHAT? OH NO!!!" guy


----------



## Patti Dukez

An awesome ending to a great day...thank you again Urban Legends for your luv and support...I will DEFINITELY be back next year










a little storm but still a good ride home:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


You owe me a screen, I just tore mine up trying to get that...


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> one day :yes: any new videos out yet ?? :wow:


Getting ready to put this one together right now


----------



## Patti Dukez

4pump_caddy said:


> does anyone know if the show is still on tommorow?...


thank you for your help at the gate it was always good seeing you:h5:


----------



## mr.casper

Great pics as always patty ur a down ass ryder n one dedicated women that love wat u do! U drove long distance to support man dats love..patty one real g!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> You owe me a screen, I just tore mine up trying to get that...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> Getting ready to put this one together right now


just pm me for a guranteed sale :h5:


----------



## flaked85

*I'M PROUD TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO THE NEWEST STREETDREAMZ C.C. MD CHAPTER MEMBERS.


*MIKE A.K.A CAMNUTZ











JOHN A.K.A. QUITITANDHITIT


----------



## flaked85

YO PATTI GOOD LOOKIN ON THESE PICS FOR ME.THEY CAME OUT SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## mr.casper

Congrats to da newest adition to da street dreamz familia dana! Looking good rolling hard!


----------



## drunken86

awesome pics patti had a good time some people got a lil rowdy :fool2::fool2::fool2:but i got yall on the rebound lol!:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup::h5::h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup patti PM me your address again so i can send those sd cards to ya


----------



## MB671

*wake up part timers.... servin'em! shake and bake *
**


----------



## 80GRAND

giving you all a good morning BUMP


----------



## CUZICAN

BUMPING THE AM BUMP CREW


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> *wake up part timers.... servin'em! shake and bake *
> **


SHAKE AND BAKE!!!!!!!! Dude!! GOOD MORNING:h5::h5::h5::ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


Very enjoyable:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> BUMPING THE AM BUMP CREW


GOOD MORNING! Hey man how's the family????? Has the new little rider arrived yet????


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> awesome pics patti had a good time some people got a lil rowdy :fool2::fool2::fool2:but i got yall on the rebound lol!:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup::h5::h5:


HAHAHA!!!!!! Man you were ready to stomp faces all day!!! Hey that's cool tho I always have your back....let's go smack some fools up


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest

For all those booking rooms for our show and cruise saturday august 6th, we have a block of rooms under just klownin carclub for 79$ a night. To get this price make sure you book before july 15th.

Redroof inn
5975 richmond highway
alexandria va 22303
703-960-5200

see everyone there, make sure your batteries are charged and cameras ready!!


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> Very enjoyable:thumbsup:


YES SIR SO WHAT UP HITTING ANY SHOWS THIS WEEKEND IM GOING WITH THE FAMILY TO SEE MEXICO VS GUATEMALA IN THE NEW GIANTS STADIUM


----------



## MB671

Patti, take a break sis... lets go to JERSEY


----------



## harborarea310




----------



## flaked85

MB671 said:


> Patti, take a break sis... lets go to JERSEY




I SECOND THAT VOTE.


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Father's Day to all that applies !!!


----------



## mr.casper

Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


CONGRATULATIONS CASPER!!!!!! Man what a great award for such an awesome person and by the way a terrific dad...Casper I hope you are having a great fathers day and thank for posting those pics...props to all the hard work and straight up rider family


----------



## Patti Dukez

harborarea310 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> YES SIR SO WHAT UP HITTING ANY SHOWS THIS WEEKEND IM GOING WITH THE FAMILY TO SEE MEXICO VS GUATEMALA IN THE NEW GIANTS STADIUM


Post pics

HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> Patti, take a break sis... lets go to JERSEY


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST WANTED TO SAY HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE AWESOME DADS OUT THERE...I HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY WITH YOUR FAMILIES AND KEEP IT ON THE STREETS


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> JUST WANTED TO SAY HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE AWESOME DADS OUT THERE...I HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY WITH YOUR FAMILIES AND KEEP IT ON THE STREETS


why thanks :naughty: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> Post pics
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

HAD A GOOOD TIME


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


----------



## drunken86

mr.casper said:


> This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


ESTE VATO !!!!! lol :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cln84703

SERVIN EM !!!! What it do!


----------



## Venom62

mr.casper said:


> This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


Video was tight!!! My cousin did the video


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> HAD A GOOOD TIME


NICE PICS!!!!!:h5: LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME


----------



## Patti Dukez

Venom62 said:


> Video was tight!!! My cousin did the video


Man I loved it!!!!!!!!! That was tight with the car hopping in the background tell your cousin that was NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

cln84703 said:


> SERVIN EM !!!! What it do!


:wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> This my homeboy pepe santacruz shooting his video at dana street dreamz lowrider picnic lmk wat ya think...


VERY VERY COOL, NICE WORK AND THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT...LOOKING GOOD!!! EAST COAST!!!


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> NICE PICS!!!!!:h5: LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME


YES IT WAS


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CasinoDreams

16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CasinoDreams said:


> 16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


won't be able to make this one but damn I wish I could!!!!!! Rock it out Loyalty!!!! Great flyer too


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> YES IT WAS


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> won't be able to make this one but damn I wish I could!!!!!! Rock it out Loyalty!!!! Great flyer too


THAT'S WHAT'S UP NEXT TIME


----------



## GOOT

I finally took my 20 & 22's off my impala and put some hundred spokes on it. Next on the list are skirts and some twin antennas.:cheesy:

Before








AFTER


----------



## CasinoDreams

GOOT said:


> I finally took my 20 & 22's off my impala and put some hundred spokes on it. Next on the list are skirts and some twin antennas.:cheesy:
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


nicee


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> I finally took my 20 & 22's off my impala and put some hundred spokes on it. Next on the list are skirts and some twin antennas.:cheesy:
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


GANGSTA GOOT BETTER FIT:h5:

Hey man, I miss you guys I gotta get back down to the Carolinas here soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

CasinoDreams said:


> 16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


SHOW BUMP

*HAPPY THURSDAY RIDERS.....GONNA BE A GREAT DAY:h5:*


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:hey Patti are you going to Englishtown sunday


----------



## GOOT

Patti Dukez said:


> GANGSTA GOOT BETTER FIT:h5:
> 
> Hey man, I miss you guys I gotta get back down to the Carolinas here soon


Haha!!! Thanks girly. I thought they would fit better than the 22's on it....I was wrong.:roflmao:
The passenger side rear tire(13's) is rubbing the quarter panel. I had to order an adjustable panhard bar to fix it.Hopefully it comes in before the weekend so I can get my cruise on.uffin:uffin:


----------



## GOOT

CasinoDreams said:


> nicee


Thanks pimpin


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti.....


----------



## MB671

Wassup SERVIN'EM Family


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> Wassup SERVIN'EM Family


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:

GOOD MORNING MARK


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


TIGHT PIC:thumbsup: I like the lo-lo's circling the scene too...very cool!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:hey Patti are you going to Englishtown sunday


I'd love to but I can't make it this weekend just too much going on here at home but next time count me in


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Patti.....


OX-ROX:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> Haha!!! Thanks girly. I thought they would fit better than the 22's on it....I was wrong.:roflmao:
> The passenger side rear tire(13's) is rubbing the quarter panel. I had to order an adjustable panhard bar to fix it.Hopefully it comes in before the weekend so I can get my cruise on.uffin:uffin:


we will need to see some pics of this cruising you speak of if it does happen


----------



## caprice on dz

Ittttttttsssssssss Frrrrrrriiiiiddddddaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## GOOT

REGAL81 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Badass pic homie!!!!!!


----------



## GOOT

Patti Dukez said:


> we will need to see some pics of this cruising you speak of if it does happen


I'll be sure to snap some pics Patti.I might even get some video footage too.:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

watzzzzz up PATTI :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Venom62 said:


> Video was tight!!! My cousin did the video


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

GOOT said:


> I finally took my 20 & 22's off my impala and put some hundred spokes on it. Next on the list are skirts and some twin antennas.:cheesy:
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER




NICE MOVE CHRIS.NOW YOU NEED SOME JUICE.


----------



## GOOT

flaked85 said:


> NICE MOVE CHRIS.NOW YOU NEED SOME JUICE.


HAha...Thanks Dana. This one is just getting lowered in the rear a little bro.It needs body and paint and lots of little details before it gets any juice.Maybe next year.


----------



## CUZICAN

GOOT said:


> I finally took my 20 & 22's off my impala and put some hundred spokes on it. Next on the list are skirts and some twin antennas.:cheesy:
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Sick G


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

flaked85 said:


> NICE MOVE CHRIS.NOW YOU NEED SOME JUICE.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOOOD MORNING RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's time to get busy:thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

*whats up patti*


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

REGAL81 said:


>



NICE HOMIE.


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS WHAT'S GOOD U SAW THE GAME


----------



## REGAL81

flaked85 said:


> NICE HOMIE.


THANKS DANA


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

MB671 said:


> Wassup SERVIN'EM Family


WATZZZ CRAKIN MARK


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

REGAL81 said:


>


LOOKINK GOOD HOMIE ..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

DANA WATZZ GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOOOD MORNING RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's time to get busy:thumbsup:


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


WHOA!!!!!! Hey I can't wait to see that finished!! Looking good:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> WHOA!!!!!! Hey I can't wait to see that finished!! Looking good:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS YEA ME TOO


----------



## 80GRAND

LOOKIN GOOD REGAL81 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN SHE'S DONE


----------



## block5

Happy hump day riders hope everyone has a awesome holiday weekend party hard and be safe


----------



## REGAL81

80GRAND said:


> LOOKIN GOOD REGAL81 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN SHE'S DONE


THANKS


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr. 412

REGAL81 said:


>


Can't wait to see that finished !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave: Whad' up everyone ... been busy as balls! 
Dana - I ain't forgot about yah! I'll be in touch asap

Whelp here's 2 OH SHIT video's for your viewing pleasure's ...


----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS WHAT'S GOOD U SAW THE GAME


claro 100% MEXICO


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> claro 100% MEXICO


SIMON


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING RIDAS AWESOME PICS AND VIDS

Man BUSY must be the word of the week because I haven't caught a breathe yet!!! 

Servin'em is going thru another set of upgrades and awesome whatnots, some youtube clips coming up and a photoshoot is in the works for the first riders featured on Servinem.com

this is going to be a great year and years to come...let's do the damn thang:thumbsup:

East Coast going Coast to Coast....:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> Happy hump day riders hope everyone has a awesome holiday weekend party hard and be safe


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: happy friday riders. BGE finally came thru on my refund check. I just ordered a brand new fender and clear side marker lights, time hit up crazy ray's for a door next


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOD MORNING RIDAS AWESOME PICS AND VIDS
> 
> Man BUSY must be the word of the week because I haven't caught a breathe yet!!!
> 
> Servin'em is going thru another set of upgrades and awesome whatnots, some youtube clips coming up and a photoshoot is in the works for the first riders featured on Servinem.com
> 
> this is going to be a great year and years to come...let's do the damn thang:thumbsup:
> 
> East Coast going Coast to Coast....:nicoderm:


Patti you done made me proud reppin the East Coast baby


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*WUSSSSSS GOOD EASTCOAST,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV*


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOD MORNING RIDAS AWESOME PICS AND VIDS
> 
> Man BUSY must be the word of the week because I haven't caught a breathe yet!!!
> 
> Servin'em is going thru another set of upgrades and awesome whatnots, some youtube clips coming up and a photoshoot is in the works for the first riders featured on Servinem.com
> 
> this is going to be a great year and years to come...let's do the damn thang:thumbsup:
> 
> East Coast going Coast to Coast....:nicoderm:


Patti Cakez doin it!! East Coast Stand up and Salute the Queen of SERVIN'EM


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

damn nice


----------



## CALI2NY

:wow::thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## CALI2NY

CUZICAN said:


> Patti Cakez doin it!! East Coast Stand up and Salute the Queen of SERVIN'EM


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*HAPPY JULY 4TH TO ALL OF THE WOMEN AND MEN WHO FIGHT TO KEEP OUR COUNTRY SAFE AND FREE...*

*THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO AND YOU ARE VERY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!*

*WITH LOVE FROM ALL OF HERE AT SERVIN'EM PLEASE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAY!!!!!!*

*This weekend has been insane...lots of punches and car shows...PICS COMING TONIGHT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

GO BLACK BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!! Man that is so TIGHT!!! GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


> *WUSSSSSS GOOD EASTCOAST,,,,ISLANDERS CAR CLUB CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME LUV*


JOHNNY GUAM!!!!!!!! MAN HAPPY 4TH TO YOU AND THE FAMILY!!!!! SEE YOU SOON...I HEARD THE NEWS ABOUT AUGUST...I MAY HAVE TO TRY AND MAKE IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> Patti you done made me proud reppin the East Coast baby


THANK YOU SO MUCH Your support keeps us on the streets:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CALI2NY said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> Patti Cakez doin it!! East Coast Stand up and Salute the Queen of SERVIN'EM


OH MAN YOUR SO AWESOME, NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU MAN


----------



## Patti Dukez

A little July 4th love...had to bring out the big guns...no one can EVER stop the punch










lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> *HAPPY JULY 4TH TO ALL OF THE WOMEN AND MEN WHO FIGHT TO KEEP OUR COUNTRY SAFE AND FREE...*
> 
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO AND YOU ARE VERY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *WITH LOVE FROM ALL OF HERE AT SERVIN'EM PLEASE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAY!!!!!!*
> 
> *This weekend has been insane...lots of punches and car shows...PICS COMING TONIGHT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 Thank You Patti, see ya soon*


Happy Birthday America: Land of the Free, because of the Brave*


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> GO BLACK BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!! Man that is so TIGHT!!! GREAT WORK!!!


Yes Sir


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5::h5::h5::nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## milkbone

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Thank You Patti, see ya soon*
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday America: Land of the Free, because of the Brave*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


:nicoderm::nicoderm::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


GOOD MORNING SOULTRAIN


----------



## 80GRAND

*2 ,12" MEMPHIS SUBS IN BOX WITH AMP ...LOCAL PICKUP OR MEET HALF WAY $450.00 obo*

*







*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I got somethin 4 ya's


----------



## KAKALAK

REGAL81 said:


>


real nice :yes:


----------



## REGAL81

KAKALAK said:


> real nice :yes:


THANKS


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

DOES ANYBODY GOT THE NUMBER FROM RESTORATIONS the trailer da it was n street dreams bbq.??????


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

KAKALAK said:


> real nice :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

so whens the new video coming out :naughty:


----------



## REGAL81

KAKALAK said:


> so whens the new video coming out :naughty:


GOOD MORNING


----------



## KAKALAK

REGAL81 said:


> GOOD MORNING


Whats up bro! :wave: Hope everything is good on your side!


----------



## GOOT

Soultrain said:


> Patti you done made me proud reppin the East Coast baby


X10000 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

REGAL81 said:


>


Looking real nice homie. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lor1der

its john restorations its 757 713 2277 its the one shop around here that wont keep your shit locked up. he has a good turn around time and nice quality


----------



## REGAL81

GOOT said:


> Looking real nice homie. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CUZICAN

REGAL81 said:


>


Mo got his man with this one. Enough teaser shots ! Let's see it.


----------



## Patti Dukez

lor1der said:


> its john restorations its 757 713 2277 its the one shop around here that wont keep your shit locked up. he has a good turn around time and nice quality


Get out 

just playin, yes John's Restoration is the place to be where the rides stay like glass so you can get moe trophies for that ass

loluffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I got somethin 4 ya's


haha!!! I enjoy them :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> Looking real nice homie. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I second that, it looks really good and flows very nicely! Awesome work!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> so whens the new video coming out :naughty:


I have a couple of youtubes getting ready to hit and the next movie should be out right after Bounded C.C. in Atlanta GA August 28th

Well I'm sure trying to make that one So hopefully very soon!


----------



## REGAL81

CUZICAN said:


> Mo got his man with this one. Enough teaser shots ! Let's see it.


 
:h5::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> I second that, it looks really good and flows very nicely! Awesome work!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

lor1der said:


> its john restorations its 757 713 2277 its the one shop around here that wont keep your shit locked up. he has a good turn around time and nice quality


NICE!!!! THANK YOU HOMIE DATZ WATS UP i was n da bbq from you guys but i got there so damm late cuz some our cars broke down n 4got 2 get their number. got some wprk 4 them :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> Get out
> 
> just playin, yes John's Restoration is the place to be where the rides stay like glass so you can get moe trophies for that ass
> 
> loluffin:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

hope u joking 4 real...patti cuz dont want 2 go 2 cali...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5::h5::h5:





 
Good Morning


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning



What a great way to start the weekend !!!


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams

sup patti video looking good once again thanks for coming down and shooting some of the picnic in jersey ,,


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning


NICEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsupOST IT N OUR FORUM DA WAY HOMIES CAN GET IT


----------



## cln84703

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5::h5::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning


 PATTI, VIDEO LOOKS GREAT! THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS LUCKY TO HAVE YOU PART OF IT, LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU SOON!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*If you all view my profile, there's a mini sneak peak pic of Blue Crush. You can't see it's detail but, you can see that it's together.*


----------



## *83coupe*

I need a caddy frame does anybody have one


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

*83coupe* said:


> I need a caddy frame does anybody have one


U WANT A REGULAR FRAME??? one of my boys wen yesterday 2 get a frame rap 4 his caddy 2 north carolina so im shure is gunna have a extra frame ..


----------



## reglos84

:wave:


----------



## *83coupe*

LC CONNECTEK said:


> U WANT A REGULAR FRAME??? one of my boys wen yesterday 2 get a frame rap 4 his caddy 2 north carolina so im shure is gunna have a extra frame ..


 I need a non wrap non cut frame just a original frame


----------



## caprice on dz

Started to tinker on something new, going for a circa 1968 look










Painted of all things a ford color, light mocha frost by dupli-color









paint has a very light metallic aspect to it


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! man, I've been sick as heck but getting better now..thank you all for the video comments that made my day and I'm just happy I'm able to do what we do! LC I got you man, I'll post it up today for ya

HAPPY MONDAY, let's get this party started:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Started to tinker on something new, going for a circa 1968 look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted of all things a ford color, light mocha frost by dupli-color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint has a very light metallic aspect to it


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: can never go wrong with a duece, post pics when finished too!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## VA CHEVY

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! man, I've been sick as heck but getting better now..thank you all for the video comments that made my day and I'm just happy I'm able to do what we do! LC I got you man, I'll post it up today for ya
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY, let's get this party started:h5:


i didnt know cool ppl get sick... thought u just get cooler!!! lol hope you feel better patti!:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

*83coupe* said:


> I need a non wrap non cut frame just a original frame


ok homie let me find out 4 you watz up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! man, I've been sick as heck but getting better now..thank you all for the video comments that made my day and I'm just happy I'm able to do what we do! LC I got you man, I'll post it up today for ya
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY, let's get this party started:h5:


datz watz up patti we hope u feel better...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yessad::yessad:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

we wen 2 thiz minituck show n show how lowriders roll . they aint got class 4 us but it was all good they cum 2 us n told us next year they will here few pics


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

crazy minitruck tho..


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> crazy minitruck tho..


Nice pics!!!!! Man that mini is nuts!!!!!!! Looks like a great time:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

VA CHEVY said:


> i didnt know cool ppl get sick... thought u just get cooler!!! lol hope you feel better patti!:thumbsup:


HAHA thank you Jamz!!! I stayz cool:nicoderm: Yeah it's been kicking my butt but hey I guess it's got to hit everyone once...the funny thing is...I get more done when I'm sick than I do when I'm well!!!!

I guess because when i'm well I want to be out driving all the time lol...still under the weather so I'm working on some Nico's Tacos this week! MOST DELICIOUS TACOS IN THE WORLD


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, I'm making progress on the caprice. Got the fender primered and ready for paint, Saturdays plan is to paint the fender and strip/primer the door. My goal is to have everything ready to hang on the 30th. I want this looking like a solid car by the JK picnic.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Finally, some new unreleased pics are up of the progress of Blue Crush


Here's the topic if your interested
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/266134-blue-crush-radical-20-a-46.html


----------



## REGAL81

GOOD MORNING PATTI HOPE U FEEL BETTER


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> GOOD MORNING PATTI HOPE U FEEL BETTER


Thank you! Yeah, just call me 'Cantgetright' this week the minute I thought I felt better I stepped outside in the heat and BAM!! I was back sick again! 

Oh well, the show must go on and I gotta fight thru it

Hope to see you guys soon!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Finally, some new unreleased pics are up of the progress of Blue Crush
> 
> 
> Here's the topic if your interested
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/266134-blue-crush-radical-20-a-46.html


SUPER NICE!!!!! Man I can't wait to see it in person:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Well, I'm making progress on the caprice. Got the fender primered and ready for paint, Saturdays plan is to paint the fender and strip/primer the door. My goal is to have everything ready to hang on the 30th. I want this looking like a solid car by the JK picnic.


Go Phil!! Proud of you man keep that thing going You will make it great


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> SUPER NICE!!!!! Man I can't wait to see it in person:thumbsup:


 thank you Patti, hope fully it will be real soon


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> Thank you! Yeah, just call me 'Cantgetright' this week the minute I thought I felt better I stepped outside in the heat and BAM!! I was back sick again!
> 
> Oh well, the show must go on and I gotta fight thru it
> 
> Hope to see you guys soon!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Still up in the air between 100 spokes or supremes for the bubble, never seen all golds before


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


>


HAPPY FRIDAY

Man..........................................I love Friday


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Still up in the air between 100 spokes or supremes for the bubble, never seen all golds before


Those look real tough Phil...could go either way...on some white walls and some paint those may set it off


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


I want that


----------



## MINT'Z

Patti Dukez said:


> I want that


the girl or the corona csuse ill take both lol


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

MINT'Z said:


> the girl or the corona csuse ill take both lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

BLACK BEAST BACK ON THE STREETS


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## lefhandman

NICE MANN WHO DOING THE PIN WORK...///


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## REGAL81

lefhandman said:


> NICE MANN WHO DOING THE PIN WORK...///


 MAURICE FROM INDIVIDUALS LA


----------



## KNDYLAC

TTT SERVIN'EM!


----------



## GOOT

REGAL81 said:


> BLACK BEAST BACK ON THE STREETS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


EWWWWEEEEEE!!!!!....that looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81

GOOT said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 THANKS


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> EWWWWEEEEEE!!!!!....that looks good!!!!!!!!


 THANKS PATTI U GOT TO SEE IT ON THE SUN


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS PATTI U GOT TO SEE IT ON THE SUN


I'm sure of it, those graphics are nasty! Just enough and not too much too...very good work..can't wait to see it!


----------



## Patti Dukez

KNDYLAC said:


> TTT SERVIN'EM!


:cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> I'm sure of it, those graphics are nasty! Just enough and not too much too...very good work..can't wait to see it!


 THANKS PATTI YOU'LL SEE IT SOON


----------



## Soultrain

REGAL81 said:


>


now thats sexy


----------



## REGAL81

Soultrain said:


> now thats sexy


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81

PATTI TOOK THE BEAST TO A LIL VIDEO SHOOT FOR A LOCAL RAPPER


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> PATTI TOOK THE BEAST TO A LIL VIDEO SHOOT FOR A LOCAL RAPPER


OH SHIT!!!! NICE!!!!!! Let us know when the video comes out so we can check it out


----------



## Patti Dukez

YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS










HOTEL INFO AND TIMES TO BE ANNOUNCED...SET THE DATE AND LET'S RIDE:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> OH SHIT!!!! NICE!!!!!! Let us know when the video comes out so we can check it out


 ILL POST IT UP DON'T WORRY


----------



## Patti Dukez

MINT'Z said:


> the girl or the corona csuse ill take both lol


I guess it would be nice if she holds it for me while I drink it

:cheesy::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KNDYLAC said:


> TTT SERVIN'EM!


YEAAHHEEEE YEAAHHEEE!!!!! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Patti Patti..lol


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti Patti Patti..lol


HEY HEY HEY!!!!....and hey check this outuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::wave:


:h5::h5::h5::h5::yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> :wave:


:cheesy::nicoderm:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!....and hey check this outuffin:



I like I like...


----------



## VA CHEVY

Patti Dukez said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!....and hey check this outuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND

TO THE TOP


----------



## caprice on dz

Gonna be hot as shit again today, think I'll hit it early and get this door and fender painted.


----------



## caprice on dz

.....


----------



## block5

HEY NOT SURE if anyone noticed but today is the anniversary of this awsome thread patti started 7/23/2008 TTT PATTI KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## caprice on dz

block5 said:


> HEY NOT SURE if anyone noticed but today is the anniversary of this awsome thread patti started 7/23/2008 TTT PATTI KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

block5 said:


> HEY NOT SURE if anyone noticed but today is the anniversary of this awsome thread patti started 7/23/2008 TTT PATTI KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThVUyaakigI



patti patti patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP OX:wave:

Man what a rough weather weekend!!! The cruise was bust due to heat advisorys but we can hit the streets anytime....it's what we do!!!

GOOD MORNING AND TIME TO KICK ANOTHER MONDAY'S ASS:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Gonna be hot as shit again today, think I'll hit it early and get this door and fender painted.


What's up Phil you are putting in work, looking forward to seeing the results:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> HEY NOT SURE if anyone noticed but today is the anniversary of this awsome thread patti started 7/23/2008 TTT PATTI KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


OH MAN THANK YOU HAS IT BEEN THAT LONG??...LOL. AND HEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Rollen70ds

Waz the happs patti:h5:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave:


----------



## drunken86

wut up :wave::wave::wave::h5::h5:


----------



## *83coupe*

1980 coupe deville on the rise


----------



## WstSideLincoln

do it guy!!


*83coupe* said:


> 1980 coupe deville on the rise


----------



## WstSideLincoln

SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy friday


----------



## GOOT

Few pics from last week I took and some from a photo shoot over the weekend.


----------



## flaked85

COOL PICS GOOT,SUP PATTI WUTZ KRACKIN HOMEGIRL.


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:have a great weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHATS UP EVERYONE!!! LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!!!!!!

GOOT THAT IMPALA IS FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!!!!!!!

TO THE REST OF THE CREW THAT SUPPORTS THIS TOPIC, THANK YOU!!! THE STREETS IN 2011...WE ARE ON'EM:h5:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

paaaaaattiiiiiii watz craking. homegirl.. :wave: THE LC STOPING BY N SAY WATZZ UPuffin:uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

The hinges are a little tweaked on the door post from the door being pushed so far forward but that's for another day, but at least the ugliness is gone, a good wash and wetsand and I'm good to go till I get the money for new paint, probably the same color, its growing on me.


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Had some fun today..


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## 80GRAND

*whats up patti*


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


>


HAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH that's what I'm talking about bring that truck on back!!! Hey who's filming????? Good work on the camera!!!!

Keep the videos coming man- luv & support!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

80GRAND said:


> *whats up patti*



GOOOOD MORNING 80GRAND MAN I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO CATCHING UP THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## GOOT

flaked85 said:


> COOL PICS GOOT,SUP PATTI WUTZ KRACKIN HOMEGIRL.


Thanks Dana 



Patti Dukez said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE!!! LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!!!!!!
> 
> GOOT THAT IMPALA IS FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!!!!!!!
> 
> TO THE REST OF THE CREW THAT SUPPORTS THIS TOPIC, THANK YOU!!! THE STREETS IN 2011...WE ARE ON'EM:h5:


Thank you Patti!!!! It was the models first photo shoot. She was nervous but I think she did great.


----------



## Ox-Roxs

brother in law was filming


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:

Jus' DIP'n through to say Whad Up, show Patti some luv & share some pics. Weve been beat down this summer, but 
was able to band-aid and resurrect things to a point where we could go riding!
Hope yinz enjoy ...


----------



## Vayzfinest

NICE!! y'all need to bring all that this way on Saturday !


----------



## GOOT

Nice pics Mr.412 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

patti


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Jus' DIP'n through to say Whad Up, show Patti some luv & share some pics. Weve been beat down this summer, but
> was able to band-aid and resurrect things to a point where we could go riding!
> Hope yinz enjoy ...



Man those pictures got me so hyped this morning at first I was like "yeah!!" and then I was like "YEAH!!" and then at the end I was like "YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

please keep those pictures coming, I can't wait to make it up there soon..we need to rock it out..hopefully I will be towing the wagon and I can play too...

ONE DAYhno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:


Ox-Roxs said:


>



OX THAT IS SO:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::biggrin::biggrin: :h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:nicoderm:









_*SUPER 8 HAMPTON VA
1330 Thomas St*_
_*I-64E Ext 265C I-64W Ext 265B*_
_*Hampton, VA 23669
(757) 723-2888*_


----------



## caprice on dz

Its Friday ya'll and tomorrow we will be VA bound


----------



## Soultrain

oh yea baby VA bound


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you to Just Klownin, everyone had a bomb time yesterday pics coming soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> oh yea baby VA bound


man I had a blast with you all yesterday your super cool, see you in Hampton 2 weeks:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

What an end to the night, Jay with his trophy and drive shaft that fell out on I-95 doing about 70mphhno: 




























thank you to Hector for stopping, lowriders stick together:h5:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

I enjoyed myself, it was great seeing everyone as usual :thumbsup: it was a badazz turn out!


----------



## mr.casper

ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


----------



## VA CHEVY

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


CONGRATZ HOMIE!!! HOPE IT MAKES IT IN THE MAG!!! I PEEP THAT SPOT YALL DID THE PHOTOSHOOT AS WE PULLED INTO THE PICNIC!!! AWESOME


----------



## Ox-Roxs

VA CHEVY said:


> CONGRATZ HOMIE!!! HOPE IT MAKES IT IN THE MAG!!! I PEEP THAT SPOT YALL DID THE PHOTOSHOOT AS WE PULLED INTO THE PICNIC!!! AWESOME



X2 Homie


----------



## caprice on dz

Had a blast kicking in VA this weekend, not to mention the night cruise, went for my first ride in a true lowrider.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.2015208298702.2106713.1198661935&type=1

vids are gonna take awhile


----------



## caprice on dz

I think this is my favorite pic that I took, I love the line up reflection in the chrome and somehow I didn't appear in it.


----------



## caprice on dz

:werd:


----------



## 80GRAND

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


*CONGRATS CASPER YOU DESERVE IT HOMIE BIKE IS OFF THE HOOK*


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


CONGRATS CASPER!!!!! You super deserve that:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> :werd:


I LOVE IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JUST KLOWNIN FOR HOSTING SUCH AN AWESOME COOKOUT, THE PARK WAS PERFECT AND THE RIDES WERE TIGHT..MANY RIDERS SHOWED UP TO SUPPORT AND THE WHOLE DAY WAS NOTHING BUT DUE RESPECT..NO DRAMA JUST ABOUT THE FAMILY AND THE RIDES...HOW IT SHOULD BE.

JUST KLOWNIN WE APPRECIATE YOU AND I'M ALREADY EXCITED FOR NEXT YEARS 

SOME PICS OF AN AWESOME DAY!!!







































It's the "Hey what happened to Phil?" face lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mikey on it's first wipe down


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

JAMZ THIS WAS A NASTY SHOT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL


















:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

check the cool dude posted in the tree


----------



## Patti Dukez

always a must...



















lol!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Break out time..fists were flyin



























look at Turtle looking all romantic and shit..:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mikey's fam rolling hard in the glasshouse..very cool


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

the gangsta hop-off


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATS TO WINNERS!!













































JUST KLOWNIN C.C. BABY...THAT'S RIGHT:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO CHOLO'S SISTER, CHOLO, AND HIS WIFE TERESA FOR THE BOMB ASS SHOES...I FREAKING LOVE THEM:thumbsup:










BADASS:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hot pics by Jamz coming up soonuffin:


----------



## mr.casper

great time love da pics patty n thanks everyone for comments about da photoshoot


----------



## milkbone

Patti Dukez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



:run:

LMAO


----------



## milkbone

NICE PICS PATTI:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

NICE PIX... GRATE EVENT!


----------



## GOOT

Great pics Patti!!!! :thumbsup: Looked like a good time.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> Mikey's fam rolling hard in the glasshouse..very cool


NICE !!!!! PICS PATTI:thumbsup::thumbsup:LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


WATZZZZ !!!!!!! EL CHUPACABRAS:run::run::run::biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

nice pics Patti i really had a good time


----------



## klasick83

wish i could have made it to the show....


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## guero vaquero

Wats up patti hope to see u at our 1st annual BOUNDED CC car show would really like u to be there and everybody from east coast its gonna be fun Saturday August 27 TTT!


----------



## flaked85

WHAT THE FUCK IS KRACKIN SERVIN'EM


----------



## flaked85

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON





congrats my brotha


----------



## KAKALAK

LC CONNECTEK said:


> WATZZZZ !!!!!!! EL CHUPACABRAS:run::run::run::biggrin:


X99999 hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



HILARIOUS,MY GRILL WAS BENT UP.YOU ASKED FOR IT PATTI.:h5:


----------



## flaked85

THE JUST KLOWNIN PICNIC WAS AWESOME,GREAT FOOD !!!!ESPECIALLY THE CHICKEN!!!!! AND GREAT PEOPLE.MUST ATTEND EVENT FOR THOSE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## KAKALAK

pics looking good!!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Sup patti thanks for the help w the linc i shouldm have a driveshaft in a week and a half when is servin' em gonna throw a bbq whenever it happens ill b there to support


----------



## caprice on dz

Here's the vid I pieced together from the picnic


----------



## Soultrain

patti whats good baby have a good weekend


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## flaked85

caprice on dz said:


> Here's the vid I pieced together from the picnic



NICE VIDEO PHIL


----------



## Patti Dukez

guero vaquero said:


> Wats up patti hope to see u at our 1st annual BOUNDED CC car show would really like u to be there and everybody from east coast its gonna be fun Saturday August 27 TTT!


Thank you! I'm definitely trying to make it!! BOUNDED C.C. nothing but respect for you all, and your supporting a great cause...Servin'em will try its hardest to come down and support


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Here's the vid I pieced together from the picnic


I LIKEY PHIL:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> pics looking good!!


!!thank you!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> THE JUST KLOWNIN PICNIC WAS AWESOME,GREAT FOOD !!!!ESPECIALLY THE CHICKEN!!!!! AND GREAT PEOPLE.MUST ATTEND EVENT FOR THOSE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR.


THE CHICKEN WAS OFF THE CHAIN AND THAT WAS ONE OF THE BEST OF THE BEST ALREADY...I'M TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW, SHOWS ARE COOL BUT THESE COOKOUTS ARE THE SHIT!! I HAVE HAD A BLAST IN MD, VA, AND NJ THIS YEAR AND I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING IT ALL AGAIN THIS WEEKEND 

RELAXING FAMILY ATMOSPHERE THAT TAKES IT BACK TO WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT....THE RIDES

SEE YOU ALL SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


WHATS UP!!! ARE YOU ALL COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> patti whats good baby have a good weekend


hope you had a good one too, thank you


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lac-va-beach said:


> Sup patti thanks for the help w the linc i shouldm have a driveshaft in a week and a half when is servin' em gonna throw a bbq whenever it happens ill b there to support


no problem, and thank you:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> HILARIOUS,MY GRILL WAS BENT UP.YOU ASKED FOR IT PATTI.:h5:


DUDE THAT IS THE BEST FACE I'VE EVER SEEN, WE WERE TALKING ABOUT IT IN THE GARAGE LAST NIGHT..ALWAYS A BLAST WITH YOU DANA ALWAYS A FREAKING BLAST LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


>


GREAT FLYER CASPER!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

toppers to the East Movement :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> toppers to the East Movement :wave:


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS WEEKEND


----------



## VA CHEVY

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Been busy as hell but thankfully it's given me the opportunity to shoot a little. Between Weddings, My nephew's termite football & the filming of the Dark Knight Rises here in town ... Then I also tried my hand at this flyer shit ... 

wanted to share & as always - comments & criticisms welcomed & appreciated!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

GOOT said:


> Nice pics Mr.412 :thumbsup:


Thanks homie ...



Patti Dukez said:


> Man those pictures got me so hyped this morning at first I was like "yeah!!" and then I was like "YEAH!!" and then at the end I was like "YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> please keep those pictures coming, I can't wait to make it up there soon..we need to rock it out..hopefully I will be towing the wagon and I can play too...
> 
> ONE DAYhno:


:thumbsup: I love you - you really know how to gas my head! & I appreciate yah for it!



mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


Keep us posted ASAP if it makes it into the magazine ... I'll have to grab a couple copies of it & then next I see you get it autographed! :yes:


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


> THIS WEEKEND


 CAN'T WAIT


----------



## CUZICAN

What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


----------



## caprice on dz

Congrats big homie


----------



## CUZICAN

caprice on dz said:


> Congrats big homie


Thanks Phil, Caprice is looking good. You throw them supremes on em yet.


----------



## Soultrain

Congrats Big Brian on the new born


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.



Congrat's B on another one of GODs Blessings!


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> THIS WEEKEND


*Wish I could make it Patti, but I'm in Korea right now, you guys have fun 


CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


Congrats brother, she is a blessing! And she was born on the greatest day of all, not because it was Obamas birthday, better yet it was on my birthday lol. Be careful she's a Leo :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow




----------



## caprice on dz

CUZICAN said:


> Thanks Phil, Caprice is looking good. You throw them supremes on em yet.


 No supremes here but working on a set of 14s, may not be on the car till next season though


----------



## mr.casper

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


 congrats brain mr cuzican shes beautiful


CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Keep us posted ASAP if it makes it into the magazine ... I'll have to grab a couple copies of it & then next I see you get it autographed! :yes:


 will do mike ur photoshoot should b out 1st


Patti Dukez said:


> GREAT FLYER CASPER!!!!


 thanks patti


Patti Dukez said:


> THIS WEEKEND


c ya sunday


----------



## CUZICAN

Soultrain said:


> Congrats Big Brian on the new born





CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Congrat's B on another one of GODs Blessings!





baghdady said:


> *Wish I could make it Patti, but I'm in Korea right now, you guys have fun Congrats brother, she is a blessing! And she was born on the greatest day of all, not because it was Obamas birthday, better yet it was on my birthday lol. Be careful she's a Leo :biggrin:





mr.casper said:


> congrats brain mr cuzican shes beautiful


Thanks Fam, See y'all on Sunday!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHE'S AWESOME!!!!!! CONGRATUALATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO MEET HER:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

baghdady said:


> *Wish I could make it Patti, but I'm in Korea right now, you guys have fun Congrats brother, she is a blessing! And she was born on the greatest day of all, not because it was Obamas birthday, better yet it was on my birthday lol. Be careful she's a Leo :biggrin:


Danny you stay safe our there and we will definitely ride when you get home:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

goinlow said:


>


I LOVE THIS FLYER


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Been busy as hell but thankfully it's given me the opportunity to shoot a little. Between Weddings, My nephew's termite football & the filming of the Dark Knight Rises here in town ... Then I also tried my hand at this flyer shit ...
> 
> wanted to share & as always - comments & criticisms welcomed & appreciated!


you did good at that flyer shit, looks real tough and we will be there, that whole weekend will be awesome I was talking to Mark and we are hitting both that weekend..Casper's and this one...GONNA BE A BLAST!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LET'S RIDE...IT'S BEEN A GREAT YEAR LET'S KEEP IT GOING:thumbsup:



















:h5:


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> LET'S RIDE...IT'S BEEN A GREAT YEAR LET'S KEEP IT GOING:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


Bad Ass! There will be a trophy for the Tug of War competition! Bragging rights are on the line, look forward to it.

.. P.S. Mana counts as two people! Hahahahahahaha J/K : biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


Congrats on your blessing homie!!!! God bless!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> you did good at that flyer shit, looks real tough and we will be there, that whole weekend will be awesome I was talking to Mark and we are hitting both that weekend..Casper's and this one...GONNA BE A BLAST!!!


:shocked::thumbsup: & thanks ...


----------



## drunken86

:wave::wave::wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

I may be missing because Im in my cell, but whats the date for the Individuals show?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


congrats bro


----------



## caprice on dz

Gonna be rollin 14x7 for sure next season, big thanks to Jay Shue for the hookup. Gonna color match the centers to the caprice.

They started out like this, and that is not gold by the way










This is two applications of naval jelly, looks funny cas rim is still wet










And get these knockoffs


----------



## cutdog1978

hey patty here is my wifes car almost finished. it looks cali but built in the atl


----------



## flaked85

caprice on dz said:


> I may be missing because Im in my cell, but whats the date for the Individuals show?



i was wondering the same thing


----------



## GoodTimes317

Yo Dana... How are things out east?


----------



## KAKALAK

new video came out yet :naughty:


----------



## flaked85

1986Oscar said:


> Yo Dana... How are things out east?



THINGS ARE GREAT HOMIE.BOUT TO REDO GOLDIE FOR 2012


----------



## klasick83

CUZICAN said:


> What's Good SERVIN'EM fam!!!!!!! It's been a lil while. Just wanted to stop through and introduce you to the newest member of the fam. My lil Girl Briana was born on Aug 4th 7lbs 11ounces......... Been so busy enjoying her ain't had time to do much else. Love y'all I'll Holla soon.


congrats cuzican now she shares a b-day with my wife and Obama


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> you did good at that flyer shit, looks real tough and we will be there, that whole weekend will be awesome I was talking to Mark and we are hitting both that weekend..Casper's and this one...GONNA BE A BLAST!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WE ROLLING :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNINGuffin:

I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ FOR SUCH AN AWESOME COOKOUT WITH GREAT FRIENDS AND GREAT FOOD!!! WE TRULY APPRECIATE EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND TO DANA FOR SWINGING TILL THE BUMPER FELL OFF!!!! IT WAS JUST A GREAT WEEKEND WITH JUST KLOWNIN, LAURA FROM STREET DREAMZ TAKING THE INTERSECTION IN ONE OF THE MOST EPIC 3 WHEELS I'VE SEEN IN A LONG TIME, MARK WITH ISLANDERS FOR HOPPING DOWN JEFFERSON AVE, IMPERIALS FOR SERVIN THE PIT, ROLANDO FROM INDIVIDUALS GAS HOPPING THE PARK ALL DAY AND PAYFRED FROM USO WITH THE CADDY OFF THE TRAILER ALL THE WAY FROM NC, TRUE FAMILY C.C. YOU ARE APPRECIATED AND DAMN EVEN SNOW FROM WESTSIDE AND DRAKE FROM NC CAME OUT:thumbsup:

LET'S CHECK SOME PICS!!! 











check it out

















the food was off the chain..








for the kids


----------



## Patti Dukez

tagging it up!!!



























CASPER MYRA AND THE STREET NATIONS FAM



























Thank you Turtle for keeping the beats


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOWRIDER LOVE


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Beer abuse..lol









the best chicken ever...


















Drake shot


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> :wow:


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

and it began...:ninja:














































lol!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you to Laura with Street Dreamz for the awesome shots:thumbsup:

Ox came out to play..


















Juan with True Family


----------



## Patti Dukez

Manny with Imperials and Edward behind the switch


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rolando with Individualsuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

After good food and some pavement punishing it was.....time to fight TEAM WOLF!!! LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thank you Luis


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

award time:thumbsup:











:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

to the face


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT DAY


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU AGAIN TO STREET DREAMZ FOR AN AWESOME DAY NOTHING BUT LOWRIDER LOVE AND IT WAS ALL FOR THE FAMILY..































WE APPRECIATE YOU EAST COAST:thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

nice pics Patti im glad yall had a great time sorry UL didnt make it, Sunday was a bad day for me


----------



## flaked85

FUCKING AMAZING DAY.CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Mr. 412

HOPE ALL YINZ are good !!!
Felt the 5.9 aftershock all the way up here in PITTSBURGH!


----------



## cripn8ez

great pix sis and had a great time STREET DREAMZ thanx for the hospatality and good c n everyone again hope to c all at O FEST keep it low my VA fam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Great pics as always Patti D


----------



## mr.casper

Great pics love em all


----------



## caprice on dz

Felt like sharing my latest build, done in a 1968/69 era style. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> tagging it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASPER MYRA AND THE STREET NATIONS FAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Turtle for keeping the beats


great pics like always patti:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> WHATS UP!!! ARE YOU ALL COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND?


IM IN MEXICO GOING BACK SEPTEMBER 3RD


----------



## WstSideLincoln

great pics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> FUCKING AMAZING DAY.CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


DANA YOU ARE AWESOME TO KICK IT WITH AND EAT CHICKEN WITH LOL... WE KNOW IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD TIME WHEN GOLDIE ROLLS IN...TILL THE BUMPERS FALL OFF!!! 

SEE YOU AGAIN SOON:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Felt like sharing my latest build, done in a 1968/69 era style. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


NICE BUILD PHIL!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> great pix sis and had a great time STREET DREAMZ thanx for the hospatality and good c n everyone again hope to c all at O FEST keep it low my VA fam!!!!!!!!!!


THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT AND JOINING US WE DA MAN


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> HOPE ALL YINZ are good !!!
> Felt the 5.9 aftershock all the way up here in PITTSBURGH!


Yes! Thank you!! It was weird but no problems here


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> IM IN MEXICO GOING BACK SEPTEMBER 3RD


HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BRING BACK MORE PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> Great pics love em all


:thumbsup:looking forward to September, I'll email my logo today...having trouble with my email account kicking out spam:angry: trying to get that fixed so I can keep it moving


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> nice pics Patti im glad yall had a great time sorry UL didnt make it, Sunday was a bad day for me


Soultrain we missed you all out there but I understand and let me know if there's anything I can do....hit and run sucks


----------



## Mr. 412

Hope yinz are all good down around the way ....
We in tha 412 felt the aftershock of the EARTHQUAKE and are keeping yinz in our prayers hopefully
it's not too too damaging and I heard there was another one ... 

Jus' wanted to say be safe & I'm thinkin' of yinz ...


----------



## payfred

Hey babygirl :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> Hope yinz are all good down around the way ....
> We in tha 412 felt the aftershock of the EARTHQUAKE and are keeping yinz in our prayers hopefully
> it's not too too damaging and I heard there was another one ...
> 
> Jus' wanted to say be safe & I'm thinkin' of yinz ...


Thank you so much for thinking of us, the thing we are most fearful now is Irene...she is scheduled to his us dead on this Saturday. With that being said, will be packing up the car with the animals and heading West to higher ground..to all my friends on the East Coast please stay safe...

See you all soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Hey babygirl :wave:


PAYFRED!! IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND, THE RIDES WERE SUPER TIGHT:wave::wave::wave:THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Patti Dukez said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of us, the thing we are most fearful now is Irene...she is scheduled to his us dead on this Saturday. With that being said, will be packing up the car with the animals and heading West to higher ground..to all my friends on the East Coast please stay safe...
> !
> 
> See you all soon


We riding it out. Ill call you if i see the wagon float by!


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> PAYFRED!! IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND, THE RIDES WERE SUPER TIGHT:wave::wave::wave:THANK YOU FOR MAKING IT


Thank you sweety :worship: you da best!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:looking forward to September, I'll email my logo today...having trouble with my email account kicking out spam:angry: trying to get that fixed so I can keep it moving


CANT WAIT 2 SEE YOU GUYS N PA .. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:looking forward to September, I'll email my logo today...having trouble with my email account kicking out spam:angry: trying to get that fixed so I can keep it moving


I BEEN SEND YOU FEW MSG HERE patti .. about the dvs now i c why u aint get back ..:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WstSideLincoln said:


> We riding it out. Ill call you if i see the wagon float by!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:maybe the storm will blow it back together:cheesy:

YOU GUYS BE SAFE!!! Mandatory evacuation for low lying areas:sprint:

but for real, do whatever you have to do-Luv ya fam


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> I BEEN SEND YOU FEW MSG HERE patti .. about the dvs now i c why u aint get back ..:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


hahaha!! that's exactly what's been going on, it's keeps saying I have 121 unopened messages!! I know that can't be right so I'll get it cleared up soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Thank you sweety :worship: you da best!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*donno?????? if anyone noticed that I haven't logged on in a week but, I was away from home and internet, conducting training for new and replacement soldiers, that will be joining me on our next deployment coming in January of 2012.

As most of you know already, myself representing 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be judging the bike/trike classes for "Show n Shine" part 2 in Reading, PA. With that said to be fair, I will not be entering my bikes in those classes. The 'PedaL ScraperZ' fleet will be there for exhibition purposes; to include the long overdue unveiling of 'Blue Crush' and will be competing for the best of awards, against the rest of the show competitors.


__________________________________________________________________________________________________


I wanna take this time to thank: 1SIC8T4 (Mikey) along with all of the members of chosen few and there associates.

For those of you wondering why I'm thanking them....

Mikey hit me up last week via texts, when I was away and said that Chosen few & friends has discussed and would like to do something special for the troops to show there respect and support at there show: 17 September 2011 'Show n Shine' part 2

I was shocked and honored to hear of such talk and plans that were being discussed.


To make a long story short, on behalf of the 55th Combat Action Brigade going forward on the upcoming deployment, I will also be there to personally accept what 'Chosen Few' car club have planned the day of the show for the troops. I had explained to my leadership element the plans that 'Chosen Few' has and they suggested that I contact there local newspaper. In hopes to get the media coverage that they deserve to show the community the kind, open hearts and support that these individuals have for the members of our armed services.

I will be working on this diligently, with the members of Chosen Few and the Reading Eagle (local newspaper) to make this as much as a success as possible. As more information comes my way in days to come, I will be sure to keep all of you in the loop. 

Any questions or comments to me in regards to anything that I mentioned above, you can reach me by either: p.m.'s or email: [email protected]


Thanks for your time, hope to see you all there*


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Mr. 412

Hold it down my Southern Folks, Be safe & GOD Bless during the fury ...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Mr. 412 said:


> Hold it down my Southern Folks, Be safe & GOD Bless during the fury ...


:yes:
:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *donno?????? if anyone noticed that I haven't logged on in a week but, I was away from home and internet, conducting training for new and replacement soldiers, that will be joining me on our next deployment coming in January of 2012.
> 
> As most of you know already, myself representing 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be judging the bike/trike classes for "Show n Shine" part 2 in Reading, PA. With that said to be fair, I will not be entering my bikes in those classes. The 'PedaL ScraperZ' fleet will be there for exhibition purposes; to include the long overdue unveiling of 'Blue Crush' and will be competing for the best of awards, against the rest of the show competitors.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I wanna take this time to thank: 1SIC8T4 (Mikey) along with all of the members of chosen few and there associates.
> 
> For those of you wondering why I'm thanking them....
> 
> Mikey hit me up last week via texts, when I was away and said that Chosen few & friends has discussed and would like to do something special for the troops to show there respect and support at there show: 17 September 2011 'Show n Shine' part 2
> 
> I was shocked and honored to hear of such talk and plans that were being discussed.
> 
> 
> To make a long story short, on behalf of the 55th Combat Action Brigade going forward on the upcoming deployment, I will also be there to personally accept what 'Chosen Few' car club have planned the day of the show for the troops. I had explained to my leadership element the plans that 'Chosen Few' has and they suggested that I contact there local newspaper. In hopes to get the media coverage that they deserve to show the community the kind, open hearts and support that these individuals have for the members of our armed services.
> 
> I will be working on this diligently, with the members of Chosen Few and the Reading Eagle (local newspaper) to make this as much as a success as possible. As more information comes my way in days to come, I will be sure to keep all of you in the loop.
> 
> Any questions or comments to me in regards to anything that I mentioned above, you can reach me by either: p.m.'s or email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time, hope to see you all there*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BRING BACK MORE PICS!!!!!!!!


THANKS U KNOW IM HAVING A BLAST N ABOUT THE PICS DONT WORRY ILL POST AS SOON AS I GET BACK TO NJ


----------



## caprice on dz

hope all the DMV fam is safe in this nasty ass weather


----------



## westcoastridin

...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

n e 1 interested for sale no setup or rims 3800 has 4 linc there chrome adustable has new paint has chrome upper n lower a arms boxed front calipers r chrome steering linkage is chrome arms extended out 1 5/8 rear arches reinforced front perches n under belly has slip yoke only reason selling is i want something new hit me up if your interested 757 402 9243 jay


----------



## payfred

*Hey Babygirl and everyone else my Caddy is in the runnings for this months lowrider of the month. Lets show everyone that the lowriders on the East Coast deserve our props too!! Click the link and PLEASE vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks fam!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html

*


----------



## Patti Dukez

westcoastridin said:


> ...


~~


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:


Good Morning!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 356522
> n e 1 interested for sale no setup or rims 3800 has 4 linc there chrome adustable has new paint has chrome upper n lower a arms boxed front calipers r chrome steering linkage is chrome arms extended out 1 5/8 rear arches reinforced front perches n under belly has slip yoke only reason selling is i want something new hit me up if your interested 757 402 9243 jay


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> *Hey Babygirl and everyone else my Caddy is in the runnings for this months lowrider of the month. Lets show everyone that the lowriders on the East Coast deserve our props too!! Click the link and PLEASE vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks fam!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html
> 
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!!...I'm casting my vote right now:h5::h5:


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Vote casted for fred!


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW IT!!!!...I'm casting my vote right now:h5::h5:





WstSideLincoln said:


> Vote casted for fred!


Thank you! :worship:


----------



## caprice on dz

payfred said:


> *Hey Babygirl and everyone else my Caddy is in the runnings for this months lowrider of the month. Lets show everyone that the lowriders on the East Coast deserve our props too!! Click the link and PLEASE vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks fam!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html
> 
> *


I was too late to vote but it looks like you won it anyway :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D-BO

What it dew, Patti? Much love to everyone in the DMV Lowriding!


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> I was too late to vote but it looks like you won it anyway :thumbsup: :worship:


I SAW THE FRONT PAGE....... GO FRED!!!!!! :cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::cheesy:

WELL DESERVED


----------



## Patti Dukez

D-BO said:


> What it dew, Patti? Much love to everyone in the DMV Lowriding!


D-BO appreciate it and it's time for everyone to get up again..it's been too long


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Thank you! :worship:


PAYFRED!!!!! Man, we luv ya like fam..you will always have the vote you know that

CONGRATULATIONS...that caddy looks super tough on the front page...makes me actually look at the front page now..lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

From last sunday - Moon Show ...









































































































































































& 

last but not least ...

Were loosing BIG Ron to the sunshine state - & I think I'm gonna start a new project with some of my shots were I'll add quotes & or captions & this last shot just fit too perfectly .... Best of Luck BIG Ron - Pittsburgh will always be your 1st home !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy friday evryone. I got to work all night last night on my birthday and now have to be at court at 830 over the bullshit with the dmv screwing up my tags


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

caprice on dz said:


> Happy friday evryone. I got to work all night last night on my birthday and now have to be at court at 830 over the bullshit with the dmv screwing up my tags



Already hit you up; BUT Happy Birthday homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

caprice on dz said:


> Happy friday evryone. I got to work all night last night on my birthday and now have to be at court at 830 over the bullshit with the dmv screwing up my tags


I must say it feels like an empty victory. I had all my paperwork in order to prove the mva was at fault and the citations were thrown out because the cop didnt show


----------



## flaked85

TTT:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI IM BACK TO NJ CHECK OUT THE VIDEO


----------



## payfred

caprice on dz said:


> I was too late to vote but it looks like you won it anyway :thumbsup: :worship:





Patti Dukez said:


> I SAW THE FRONT PAGE....... GO FRED!!!!!! :cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::cheesy:WELL DESERVED





Patti Dukez said:


> PAYFRED!!!!! Man, we luv ya like fam..you will always have the vote you know thatCONGRATULATIONS...that caddy looks super tough on the front page...makes me actually look at the front page now..lol


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## mr.casper

Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q:thumbsup:
> REAL NICE HOMIE . WE LOV THIS BIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI IM BACK TO NJ CHECK OUT THE VIDEO


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy birthday to the big homie behind the lens --- Curbside


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


CASPER THAT LOOKS GREAT!!!! VERY COOL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CURBSIDE IMAGERY!! YOU ARE A GREAT FRIEND AND VERY TALENTED DUDE...GLAD TO KNOW YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI IM BACK TO NJ CHECK OUT THE VIDEO


WHOA!!!!:h5:

hey your car was the coolest part of that video


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


:wave::wave:how is the ride coming??


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Happy friday evryone. I got to work all night last night on my birthday and now have to be at court at 830 over the bullshit with the dmv screwing up my tags


HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY PHIL!!!! damn, your still dealing with that mess?? that's tough, hope things get better soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

cutdog1978 said:


> hey patty here is my wifes car almost finished. it looks cali but built in the atl



THAT IS LOOKING GREAT, CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK THAT OUT ON THE STREETS


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY PHIL!!!! damn, your still dealing with that mess?? that's tough, hope things get better soon


Its good now, state of maryland takes for ever to get a court date, citations issued in april, notice of court date for september was received in june, cop didn't shows so charges thrown out


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave:how is the ride coming??


 i put it in the shop wed im jus trying to find a bumper plus i gotta get the whole car painted cause they cant match the paint, shit is crazy i hope its done by the 18th


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti post some new vids i need an injection.....


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Deee 

Car Show this Saturday in Yorktown.. for the Miss Peninsula Scholarship..
www.misspeninsula.web.com. Saturday Sept. 10th 7 am to 2pm 1314 Wolftrap Road Yorktown


----------



## REGAL81

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Patti Dukez said:


> WHOA!!!!:h5:
> 
> hey your car was the coolest part of that video











THANKS N SALUD


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS N SALUD


did you bring me back some??????  

lol...glad you had fun man that looks yummy...more pics!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti post some new vids i need an injection.....


I got you OX man I think you'll be happy here soon, i've been working hard on the website..looks like it will be up this month!hno:

damn it's been taking too long but I guess it takes longer to learn than I thought it would..LOL (Yeah Danny you were right!..lol)


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> :wave:


Oh shit! I didn't recognize you with your beard...LOL. It was good to see you at the cookout:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> :wave:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> i put it in the shop wed im jus trying to find a bumper plus i gotta get the whole car painted cause they cant match the paint, shit is crazy i hope its done by the 18th


ME TOO:yes: it's never easy and that was some NICE clean paint!!! Better to just repaint the whole thing then...I know it will come back just as awesome if not better


----------



## Patti Dukez

old school...late 90's?? early 2000's?? I think late 90's


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> did you bring me back some??????  lol...glad you had fun man that looks yummy...more pics!!!


 WISH I COULD BUT THEY WONT MAKE IT TO NJ YEA I GOT MORE PICS POST THEM UP IN MY THREAD


----------



## milkbone

[h=2]







[/h] I JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IT IS THAT TIME AGAIN WERE ME AND MY FAMILY RAISE MONEY FOR THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS BY DOING THE BUDDY WALK AT MT TRASHMORE. LAST YEAR OUR TEAM RAISED THE MOST MONEY ONLINE AND I WOULD LOVE TO REPEAT!! IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO DONATE OR EVEN COME JOIN OUR TEAM AND WALK AROUND MT TRASHMORE WITH SOME OF THE COOLEST PEOPLE AROUND AND HELP RAISE MONEY PLEASE FEEL FREE. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME OF YOU COME OUT TO THIS AWESOME EVENT. HERE IS A LINK TO DONATE... THANK YOU




http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraise...r2011buddywalk​


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


has the new video came out yet :naughty:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WISH I COULD BUT THEY WONT MAKE IT TO NJ YEA I GOT MORE PICS POST THEM UP IN MY THREAD


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h] I JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW IT IS THAT TIME AGAIN WERE ME AND MY FAMILY RAISE MONEY FOR THE DOWN SYNDROME ASSOCIATION OF HAMPTON ROADS BY DOING THE BUDDY WALK AT MT TRASHMORE. LAST YEAR OUR TEAM RAISED THE MOST MONEY ONLINE AND I WOULD LOVE TO REPEAT!! IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO DONATE OR EVEN COME JOIN OUR TEAM AND WALK AROUND MT TRASHMORE WITH SOME OF THE COOLEST PEOPLE AROUND AND HELP RAISE MONEY PLEASE FEEL FREE. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME OF YOU COME OUT TO THIS AWESOME EVENT. HERE IS A LINK TO DONATE... THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraise...r2011buddywalk​


I am always happy to support, I'm gonna check the link out now


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> has the new video came out yet :naughty:


:wave:I'm almost ready with it..I'm very excited..thanks to the East Coast riders this one will be another great one for sure


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave:I'm almost ready with it..I'm very excited..thanks to the East Coast riders this one will be another great one for sure


 cool will it be ready by obsession fest? Im going to be there and would like to meet some of you peoples :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

toppers


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> cool will it be ready by obsession fest? Im going to be there and would like to meet some of you peoples :cheesy:


It should be ready the first weekend of November We have three more shows this year and it's going up, I will make sure it's worth the long wait..I can promise that:thumbsup: Next year I would like to start putting out two a year but no more than that..we are quality over quantity..lol. I've been pushing this website hard in hopes to show support in more ways than a dvd a year....us East Coast riders deserve the very best and I'm going to make sure we get it..SUPPORT AND RESPECT!! 

that's right:h5:

Obsession Fest ...
They prefer providing their own coverage normally from the West...don't get me wrong we don't have any problems with it..Tommy is my dude ..I don't mix friendship with business...we will be down for some other shows that do support us and when we do..

We are gonna hit some damn streets

We will see you soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE BRAVE, STRONG, AND TRULY UNBEATABLE MEN AND WOMEN WHO SERVE OUR COUNTRY...YOU ARE SO APPRECIATED...IN THE FACE OF DANGER YOU RUN TOWARDS IT PUTTING YOUR LIVES ON THE LINE FOR YOUR COUNTRY AND YOU HAVE EARNED THE RESPECT OF AN ENTIRE NATION...WE HERE AT SERVIN'EM STAND BEHIND YOU VERY PROUD...

9/11...THE FIREFIGHTERS, POLICE OFFICERS, WIFES, HUSBANDS, RIDERS, FAMILIES...THANK YOU..

I HAVE RECEIVED AND SAVED A LOT OF PICTURES OVER THE YEARS THAT HAVE GONE UP ON THE DVDS WITH HONOR..I'M GOING TO SHARE THEM AGAIN TODAY..THEY ARE AWESOME...















































photo by Phil Gordon


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

more to come...


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOWRIDER BUILT OVERSEAS...DEDICATION:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

AMEN Patti ...


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> AMEN Patti ...


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 THANKS PATTI SO HOW'S EVERYTHING UR WAY


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

REGAL81 said:


>


WOW NICE!!!!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> AMEN Patti ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave:I'm almost ready with it..I'm very excited..thanks to the East Coast riders this one will be another great one for sure


WE WATING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PATTI :biggrin::biggrin::run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MONDAY MORNING! I'm working on another this week...let's do the damn thang


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS PATTI SO HOW'S EVERYTHING UR WAY


EVERYTHINGS GREAT HERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> WE WATING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PATTI :biggrin::biggrin::run:


:wave:YOU GOT IT I'M GOING TO HURRY FOR SURE:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


>


cool pics patti, much respect to the troops.... past, present, and future!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up ppl, I been gone for a week. 

just got home an hour ago and leaving again in a few hours. Ever since the storm we been on a state of emergency.... been running round the state of PA and upstate NY and going back out for a few more days... As for the reading, PA show, it doesn't look like Im'a make it, please take alot of pics for me and tell everyone I said whats up.

It's really shitty to see all these american people that lost there homes, cars... everything. those of us that had leaky roofs and flooded basements... count yourself fuckin lucky. I hope everyone on here is safe and didnt get affected to bad by that storm.... 


Well I'll catch you all whenever the tri-state gets back to normal and all these fucking looters get a job.

Keep me in mind at the show, really wish I could be there, but duty calls once again.

Frankie B. OUT


----------



## REGAL81

LC CONNECTEK said:


> WOW NICE!!!!!!


GRACIAS U GOING TO THE MEXICAN PARADE N LUNATICS SUNDAY OR WHAT


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## KAKALAK

:bump:


----------



## payfred

TTT hey Patti!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

REGAL81 said:


> GRACIAS U GOING TO THE MEXICAN PARADE N LUNATICS SUNDAY OR WHAT


yo!!!!!!!!! no mexican parADE THIS YEAR 2 MUCH I THINK SOME OF MY BOYS GOING BUT NOT US FRM HERE JERSEY N PA WE GOIN ONLY 2 LUNATICS :biggrin::biggrin: you guys going 2 both again????


----------



## REGAL81

LC CONNECTEK said:


> yo!!!!!!!!! no mexican parADE THIS YEAR 2 MUCH I THINK SOME OF MY BOYS GOING BUT NOT US FRM HERE JERSEY N PA WE GOIN ONLY 2 LUNATICS :biggrin::biggrin: you guys going 2 both again????


 YES SIR ITS ONCE A YEAR HOMIE


----------



## Soultrain

:wave::wave:


----------



## REGAL81

GOOD MORNING PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> TTT hey Patti!


PAYFRED





































was a good day:thumbsup: love the ride man, and the new ride too


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> GOOD MORNING PATTI


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave::wave:


My dude Soultrain...nuthin but luv man


























lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> :bump:


:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave:


 THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES U NOT COMING TO LUNATICS PICNIC ARE U


----------



## drunken86

:wave::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti check this out Oldie but GOODIE.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6svX7zhq7L8


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

REGAL81 said:


> YES SIR ITS ONCE A YEAR HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE TODAY


----------



## caprice on dz

wanna wish safe travels to those travel to the shows in PA & MD this weekend, wish I could make but rims wont be ready to roll until spring and just no gas money right now


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> PAYFRED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a good day:thumbsup: love the ride man, and the new ride too


That was a real good day! Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


EWWWEEEEEE!!!! Look at the shine on that top!!! I know you were proud to be reppin out there and it looks good


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> wanna wish safe travels to those travel to the shows in PA & MD this weekend, wish I could make but rims wont be ready to roll until spring and just no gas money right now


awwww phil it's all good you know that well I almost made it to PA this weekend but was forced to turn around on a check engine light...I guess that cop car can get sick too..lol. I dunno but I hope to see you soon and hey we will be back up for Halloween:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Patti check this out Oldie but GOODIE.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6svX7zhq7L8


Has your neighbor brought home his toy yet?


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> :wave::thumbsup::h5:


JOEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey dude


----------



## caprice on dz

The bubble will deff be in Va for the halloween show


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> EWWWEEEEEE!!!! Look at the shine on that top!!! I know you were proud to be reppin out there and it looks good


 YES I WAS N IT WAS A GOOD DAY THEN WE WENT TO LUNATICS PICNIC


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> My dude Soultrain...nuthin but luv man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Thanks Patti you really know how to make a old man smile


----------



## baghdady

QUOTE=Patti Dukez;14517446


















:h5:[/QUOTE]


Got to let all the clubs know, we are going to do a CLUB TUG OF WAR during the show. The winners will take home the Tug Of War Trophy that they will get to keep for a year while champs. The Club will bring the Trophy back the next year to defend it "Like a championship belt"  The trophy will be unveiled soon. We are still working out the details but I am pretty sure it will be 6 man team per club so choose wisely :rofl:


Let the shit talking begin. I'll start .... No freaking way the "I" loses hno:

Which clubs are going to try and bring it :run::run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAAAHHH!!!!! THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD CHALLENGE...I'LL PUT THE WORD OUT..I can't wait to see this:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> Thanks Patti you really know how to make a old man smile


awwww thank you, but who is this old man you speak of?? I know you are not talking about our Soultrain..always young at heart right??.. anytime...it's how we roll


----------



## westcoastridin

hola como estas ???? los veo pronto


----------



## Patti Dukez

westcoastridin said:


> hola como estas ???? los veo pronto


No entiendo. 

estoy bromeando Como le va?! los veo pronto :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

I thought more riders from VA NC SC were coming to the Fest


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> PAYFRED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a good day:thumbsup: love the ride man, and the new ride too


Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> I thought more riders from VA NC SC were coming to the Fest


:dunno: you have some pics to share, or posted up somewhere?


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> :dunno: you have some pics to share, or posted up somewhere?


in the obsession club topic :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> awwww phil it's all good you know that well I almost made it to PA this weekend but was forced to turn around on a check engine light...I guess that cop car can get sick too..lol. I dunno but I hope to see you soon and hey we will be back up for Halloween:thumbsup:


 Hopefully its nothing too serious, fords are good for throwing around the check engine light. My lincolns constantly came on, everytime it was the egr valve, changed it twice and no matter how many times we cleared it out with a scanner it still came back.


----------



## flaked85

POSTING THIS CADDY FOR A CLUB MEMBER.89 CADDY BROUGHAM,LOW FACTORY MILES.4 PUMP -SET UP.4TO 6 BATTERIES.BLACK 13X7 WIRES.307 MOTOR,1'' EXTENDED MOLDED AND REINFORCED UPPERS,EARS AND STRONGBACKED REAREND.PEANUT BUTTER GUTS.THE CAR HAS A SUNROOF,AND NEEDS A HEADLINER CARDBOARD. $3500 0.B.0


----------



## caprice on dz

flaked85 said:


> POSTING THIS CADDY FOR A CLUB MEMBER.89 CADDY BROUGHAM,LOW FACTORY MILES.4 PUMP -SET UP.4TO 6 BATTERIES.BLACK 13X7 WIRES.307 MOTOR,1'' EXTENDED MOLDED AND REINFORCED UPPERS,EARS AND STRONGBACKED REAREND.PEANUT BUTTER GUTS.THE CAR HAS A SUNROOF,AND NEEDS A HEADLINER CARDBOARD. $3500 0.B.0
> 
> View attachment 365637
> View attachment 365639
> View attachment 365641
> View attachment 365643
> View attachment 365644
> View attachment 365645
> View attachment 365646


pictures do not do this ride the justice it deserves, very nice car


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

OK Patty here's my sad attempt to try and lend a hand and give yah what we got.
Not sure which if not both video's youtube will pull down due to copyright infringement ... BUT hope it works!


Note to self - the camera's work waaaaay better with natural light rather than in the dark :rofl:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I sent you something PATTI ... :yes:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Any word or info on Battle of Hydro's? Time, Place ?

Bigg Mark - where you at homie? I'm trying to round up ALL the PA riders from Pittsburgh to Philly and come down !!!
BUT
Were all some last minute mother fuckers and never have our shit together :banghead:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK




----------



## LC CONNECTEK




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


 Love the paint scheme of the fleetwood!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BabiSilent

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


 both of em look hella nice!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE PICS AND VIDEO HAVE MY FACE LIKE THIS--->:cheesy: THIS MORNING!!!!

They are awesome, everyone is looking so good out there!!!! HAVE A GREAT MONDAY...let's rock this week:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Any word or info on Battle of Hydro's? Time, Place ?
> 
> Bigg Mark - where you at homie? I'm trying to round up ALL the PA riders from Pittsburgh to Philly and come down !!!
> BUT
> Were all some last minute mother fuckers and never have our shit together :banghead:


Battle of the Hydros maybe continued to next year...it's been a rough year for location and getting some shit together..too many things going on at one time but we are still working on it... you can set the date around the same time as last year...second to the last weekend in November (whatever weekend is not Thanksgiving..lol) 

If it does get continued BELIEVE we will have it back bigger and stronger:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


lol...that pic messes with my eyeballs


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> POSTING THIS CADDY FOR A CLUB MEMBER.89 CADDY BROUGHAM,LOW FACTORY MILES.4 PUMP -SET UP.4TO 6 BATTERIES.BLACK 13X7 WIRES.307 MOTOR,1'' EXTENDED MOLDED AND REINFORCED UPPERS,EARS AND STRONGBACKED REAREND.PEANUT BUTTER GUTS.THE CAR HAS A SUNROOF,AND NEEDS A HEADLINER CARDBOARD. $3500 0.B.0
> 
> View attachment 365637
> View attachment 365639
> View attachment 365641
> View attachment 365643
> View attachment 365644
> View attachment 365645
> View attachment 365646


BUMP!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I sent you something PATTI ... :yes:


GOT IT it went to my spam box for some reason but I got it out...checking them out today!


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> lol...that pic messes with my eyeballs


x2 :around: :run:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Pics look dope as usual Mike!!!


----------



## 1SICK8T4

KAKALAK said:


> Love the paint scheme of the fleetwood!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro!! :hi5:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

BabiSilent said:


> both of em look hella nice!


 Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Patti Dukez said:


> Battle of the Hydros maybe continued to next year...it's been a rough year for location and getting some shit together..too many things going on at one time but we are still working on it... you can set the date around the same time as last year...second to the last weekend in November (whatever weekend is not Thanksgiving..lol) If it does get continued BELIEVE we will have it back bigger and stronger:thumbsup:


:wave: hope everything works out... Looking foward to coming thru again this year to kick it with ya..... Keep us posted!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> Battle of the Hydros maybe continued to next year...it's been a rough year for location and getting some shit together..too many things going on at one time but we are still working on it... you can set the date around the same time as last year...second to the last weekend in November (whatever weekend is not Thanksgiving..lol)
> 
> If it does get continued BELIEVE we will have it back bigger and stronger:thumbsup:


 if it happens this year, I talked to mark earlier, as long as the army don't steal me I'm there. Had a great time last year and plan on having a better one this time around


----------



## KAKALAK

1SICK8T4 said:


> Thanks bro!! :hi5:


Im for real, I want one just like it :happysad:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MINT'Z said:


> wassup


:h5: morning of goodness


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> if it happens this year, I talked to mark earlier, as long as the army don't steal me I'm there. Had a great time last year and plan on having a better one this time around


we are gonna get something together for sure, you know Mark...he's always down to show some luv and hit a switch

We hope the army doesn't steal you it would be good to hang out but if so...we understand for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

1SICK8T4 said:


> :wave: hope everything works out... Looking foward to coming thru again this year to kick it with ya..... Keep us posted!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


post pics of the ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING PHIL


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> THE PICS AND VIDEO HAVE MY FACE LIKE THIS--->:cheesy: THIS MORNING!!!!
> 
> They are awesome, everyone is looking so good out there!!!! HAVE A GREAT MONDAY...let's rock this week:h5:


:h5:



Patti Dukez said:


> GOT IT it went to my spam box for some reason but I got it out...checking them out today!


:thumbsup: Keep me posted If you are looking for something else !!! I'll see what I have.


----------



## 83lowlac

1SICK8T4 said:


> :wave: hope everything works out... Looking foward to coming thru again this year to kick it with ya..... Keep us posted!!!


x 10000 I'm ready to rip up DC with J/K again :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

83lowlac said:


> x 10000 I'm ready to rip up DC with J/K again :h5:


x412


----------



## MINT'Z

X412 724


83lowlac said:


> x 10000 I'm ready to rip up DC with J/K again :h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

83lowlac said:


> x 10000 I'm ready to rip up DC with J/K again :h5:


hell yeah


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## block5

HAPPY HUMP DAY


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> post pics of the ride


im gonna try im too good at posting pics


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## BOUNZIN

what up all? whats being served for lunch


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy Friday to the crew. Is it October 29th yet? lol. I may not be on the 100 spokes till the spring but may be on some spokes by the big "I" picnic. Going to look at some rims tomorrow. Guy says their factory GM 15x6 bolt on wires, pics are small but the look more like old true spoke style than the cadillac ones I'm used to seeing, the dish appears deeper. I'd prefer the 14x7 reverse but I'm looking at $5-600 in tires and adapters/knock-offs, where these are only $150 and I can pull the tires off the stock rims, at the very least I can roll spokes this winter, we'll see I guess.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

caprice on dz said:


> Happy Friday to the crew. Is it October 29th yet? lol. I may not be on the 100 spokes till the spring but may be on some spokes by the big "I" picnic. Going to look at some rims tomorrow. Guy says their factory GM 15x6 bolt on wires, pics are small but the look more like old true spoke style than the cadillac ones I'm used to seeing, the dish appears deeper. I'd prefer the 14x7 reverse but I'm looking at $5-600 in tires and adapters/knock-offs, where these are only $150 and I can pull the tires off the stock rims, at the very least I can roll spokes this winter, we'll see I guess.



Good Luck wit it Phil ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

This weekend in NCuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> what up all? whats being served for lunch


been a long time:cheesy::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY


HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## KAKALAK

have a good Friday thru Sunday Servin'em Fam!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> been a long time:cheesy::wave::wave::wave:


it definately has been awhile i just had my second daugther on 4th of july so i been a lil preoccupied


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:inout:


----------



## Yogi

Post some videos please


----------



## caprice on dz

caprice on dz said:


> Happy Friday to the crew. Is it October 29th yet? lol. I may not be on the 100 spokes till the spring but may be on some spokes by the big "I" picnic. Going to look at some rims tomorrow. Guy says their factory GM 15x6 bolt on wires, pics are small but the look more like old true spoke style than the cadillac ones I'm used to seeing, the dish appears deeper. I'd prefer the 14x7 reverse but I'm looking at $5-600 in tires and adapters/knock-offs, where these aore only $150 and I can pull the tires off the stock rims, at the very least I can roll spokes this winter, we'll see I guess.


 Went to look at them. They are tru spokes dated 1985. Perfect chrome but one is missing four short spokes. He is selling them for 200 but I am just not comfortable rolling on missing spokes.


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> have a good Friday thru Sunday Servin'em Fam!!


hope you had a great one as well I'm working on the dvds should be out in just a few weeks! Street footage= :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Went to look at them. They are tru spokes dated 1985. Perfect chrome but one is missing four short spokes. He is selling them for 200 but I am just not comfortable rolling on missing spokes.


agreed, that's definitely a deal breaker for me too..wait for your set..you'll get the right ones next go around


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> it definately has been awhile i just had my second daugther on 4th of july so i been a lil preoccupied


I bet!!! Congratulations on your new little girl..girls rule..lol. Hey always glad to hear from ya no matter how much time goes by..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Yogi said:


> Post some videos please


Will do

I don't think I posted this one up here yet..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hawaiian Built said:


> :inout:


:ninja:


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


> hope you had a great one as well I'm working on the dvds should be out in just a few weeks! Street footage= :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 CAN'T WAIT


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY


:h5:


----------



## MB671

Hawaiian Built said:


> :inout:


:buttkick:


----------



## MB671

block5 said:


> CAN'T WAIT


:yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> :buttkick:


:roflmao::yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> :yes:


:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> hope you had a great one as well I'm working on the dvds should be out in just a few weeks! Street footage= :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thats what im talkin bout :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CC.

droppin by to say q-vo to pancake butt. whats up girl whats up with the whats ups


----------



## KAKALAK

:shocked: :rofl:


----------



## CC.

:fool2:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM Getting ready to step on the plane this afternoon...see you all in Vegas:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Curbside you know it's going down...I can't wait to kick it and finally get to meet my Inkedcity.com partners in person...:h5:

All riders have a great weekend, see you all soon!


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> Thats what im talkin bout :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> MORNING MY SERVIN'EM FAM Getting ready to step on the plane this afternoon...see you all in Vegas:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Curbside you know it's going down...I can't wait to kick it and finally get to meet my Inkedcity.com partners in person...:h5:All riders have a great weekend, see you all soon!


OK, where you staying? My wife & I are gonna be at the stratosphere & you better be at the photographer meet & greet at the main entrance at 1pm. NO EXCUSES & Mr. Bean said you can just walk in on set up day Saturday and shoot too ... jus an f.y.I.i


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> OK, where you staying? My wife & I are gonna be at the stratosphere & you better be at the photographer meet & greet at the main entrance at 1pm. NO EXCUSES & Mr. Bean said you can just walk in on set up day Saturday and shoot too ... jus an f.y.I.i


THAT'S AWESOME!!!! WOW I'M SO EXCITED!!! I wish I was staying longer...I'm brining a couple beater cameras and I was gonna grab some tape for whoever was down to put it down after the show!! I'm staying at the Golden Nugget right around the corner and I'm there till 10pm Sunday night..I can't wait to hang out..I'll have to get with Mr. Bean and thank him and you when I get there...riders stick together..HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> THAT'S AWESOME!!!! WOW I'M SO EXCITED!!! I wish I was staying longer...I'm brining a couple beater cameras and I was gonna grab some tape for whoever was down to put it down after the show!! I'm staying at the Golden Nugget right around the corner and I'm there till 10pm Sunday night..I can't wait to hang out..I'll have to get with Mr. Bean and thank him and you when I get there...riders stick together..HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!


Patti u can give me one of the beater camz is i can film Ass and Legs..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti u can give me one of the beater camz is i can film Ass and Legs..lol


aggghhhh....you want the super nice camera with the big lens:cheesy: lol


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> aggghhhh....you want the super nice camera with the big lens:cheesy: lol



Sounds great


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> aggghhhh....you want the super nice camera with the big lens:cheesy: lol


Wided ed ed ed Lens..lol


----------



## caprice on dz

welcome back from the city of sin Ms. Dukez


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## drasticbean

Hey girl. !!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

WAT UP!! WAT UP!! WAT UP!!! EAST UP!! WEST UP!!! WORD UP!

Man....I had an absolute blast in Vegas. I saw a lot, drank a lot, talked a lot, and enjoyed it a lot. 

I'm happy to be home I have some bad news, I didn't really take that many pictures but I know Curbside had that all covered anyways... 

I learned alot this weekend and now I'm ready...I know where my place in life is always going to be in lowriding..lowride~4~life!!

Congrats to Andrew from Loyalty C.C. for taking it all the way to the end with no DQ and held it down for the East Coast and Jersey..

I will post the pics I do have up here soon!!

OX-ROX you are the man for getting us around and showing us Vegas Ox style...we appreciate you!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

drasticbean said:


> Hey girl. !!!!!


Mr. Bean! I was very happy to finally meet you, thank you for all of the kind words..that really made my day..I will be in NYC very soon and I'm looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> welcome back from the city of sin Ms. Dukez


thank you! I tell you what...that should be a two day show as awesome as it was I could have just enjoyed the show for two whole days..It would take that long to see all the rides and talk to all of the people! glad to be back phil now we need to ride into October 29th


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> thank you! I tell you what...that should be a two day show as awesome as it was I could have just enjoyed the show for two whole days..It would take that long to see all the rides and talk to all of the people! glad to be back phil now we need to ride into October 29th


for sure, I'm still trying to figure out a way to mount my little video cam to front of the car, I wanna capture the cruise from the cars perspective :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

don't worry we can mount that camera phil, in fact save your camera and we will use one of my beater camsuffin: 

I'm strapping a few more to all who want to get down...great idea phil those are the best shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Majestics Wally Dog and Patti Dukez...it was a great day


----------



## Skim

hey patti it was nice meeting you! wheres my pic at lol


----------



## KAKALAK

Skim said:


> hey patti it was nice meeting you! wheres my pic at lol


you were replaced by another man of darker skin tone.... you know how patty rolls :cheesy: :rofl:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Skim said:


> hey patti it was nice meeting you! wheres my pic at lol


It was nice meeting you too! Hopefully we can kick it again sometime..that's a tough place to talk but I'm glad we got to meet 

Patti Dukez and Skim :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> you were replaced by another man of darker skin tone.... you know how patty rolls :cheesy: :rofl:


I do not know what your talking about but more pics coming


----------



## Patti Dukez

My camera didn't enjoy the trip as much as me, it died at the end but we did get a few shots in..

The party crew Saturday night...:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Special thanks to Ox-Rox for everything next time I want to come with you the wife and kids...get the whole family experience

Jamz told me the food is DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## payfred

Man Patti I didn't know you guys were going out there this year! I go like every year and the one time I skip you guys go  its all good though there is always next time :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

Pic from cruising in downtown Charlotte over the weekend.


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hey Patti, It was really cool to finally meet you in person. My wife and I enjoyed the few minutes and it was also cool to meet some of the street dreams guys.


----------



## Ox-Roxs

I got some pics for you Patti


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Man Patti I didn't know you guys were going out there this year! I go like every year and the one time I skip you guys go  its all good though there is always next time :thumbsup:


PAYFRED Man we missed you out there but your right there is always next time! :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


>


Thanks Ox


----------



## Patti Dukez

INKEDCITY said:


> Hey Patti, It was really cool to finally meet you in person. My wife and I enjoyed the few minutes and it was also cool to meet some of the street dreams guys.


Yes it was very cool and I had a great time talking and laughing...tell Norma I had a great time and I love the pictures she took in fact I'm gonna steal them and post them up To my West Coast InkedCity.com family...see you soon!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Norma of InkedCity


----------



## Patti Dukez

doing what I do best, thank you Phil


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> Pic from cruising in downtown Charlotte over the weekend.


GOOT THAT IS A TIGHT SHOT...man I'm coming back down so we can go cruising...give me a few more months and I promise I'll have a wagon to cruise with too


----------



## ULTRAMAN

:thumbsup: nice pic's


----------



## R00STER

NICE SEEING YOU IN LAS VEGAS! LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Patti Dukez

ULTRAMAN said:


> :thumbsup: nice pic's


thank you


----------



## Patti Dukez

R00STER said:


> NICE SEEING YOU IN LAS VEGAS! LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


YES!!!! It was great seeing you Rooster!!

Next year maybe I'll be working, this time I was just enjoying the whole show experience..it was truly awesome and I wish I could have seen all of the cars but I guess that's how big that show really is. 

Next year, it's on:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


>


I should have stood closer to the license plate....both me and lowrider magazine were established in 1977..LOL.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some more I was able to pull...

A Special thank you to Rolando and Danny from Individuals C.C. for being such great friends...they got me straight from the airport and the party started then!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Our very own Andrew of Loyatly C.C. from New Jersey took to the pit


----------



## Patti Dukez

check it...


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

you will laugh your ass off with this crazy fool


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

To the good life..


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> Some more I was able to pull...
> 
> A Special thank you to Rolando and Danny from Individuals C.C. for being such great friends...they got me straight from the airport and the party started then!!!


And what a Party it was :naughty::roflmao:

What happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas


----------



## baghdady

Everybody, Oct 29th Individuals Picnic, Make your plans now this one is going to be off the chain man. We need to get together and kick it. I hope to see all of you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

baghdady said:


> And what a Party it was :naughty::roflmao:
> 
> What happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you got that right:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

YOU GOT IT:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you got that right:thumbsup:


:h5: Cant wait until the 29th now. Bring all the homies and the Family. There will be a Moon Bounce for the kids, Tug Of War, Tire Toss etc. Cant wait to kick it with everybody. Ohh and dont forget "FREE LOWRIDER BIKE RAFFLE" Bring a costume we going to act a fool


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU GOT IT:thumbsup:



:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wqxHThRgsA


----------



## caprice on dz

baghdady said:


> Everybody, Oct 29th Individuals Picnic, Make your plans now this one is going to be off the chain man. We need to get together and kick it. I hope to see all of you there :thumbsup:


Cant wait, counting the days


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> check it...


is always good 2 see you patty!!!!! lc homies:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlac

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 nice pics!! I'm so jealous I wanted to be there this year, well there's always next year :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:


That's love right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wqxHThRgsA


nu shoes


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Cant wait, counting the days


me too...it's going to be a great time..I'm working on a costume this week:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lowlac said:


> nice pics!! I'm so jealous I wanted to be there this year, well there's always next year :thumbsup:


YOUKNOWIT!! :h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> That's love right there :thumbsup:


Two cool guys Respect:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING:thumbsup: i'm headed out to kick some today ass...let's do it


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> is always good 2 see you patty!!!!! lc homies:thumbsup::thumbsup:


SAME HERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:


nice seen you out there ms.Dukez :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

payfred said:


> That's love right there :thumbsup:


whats good big fred...


----------



## CUZICAN

:inout:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> nice seen you out there ms.Dukez :thumbsup::thumbsup:


alwayz:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> :inout:


WHOA!!!:cheesy: IT'S BEEN TOO LONG How's the family and the new baby doing???


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> WHOA!!!:cheesy: IT'S BEEN TOO LONG How's the family and the new baby doing???


WERE ALL SMILES ROUND HERE


----------



## block5

Happy hump day to all my fellow riders


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:whats good fam


----------



## flaked85

SUP RIDERS


----------



## caprice on dz

Sappening everybody


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Thursday Shake Down..lol sup Patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Thursday Shake Down..lol sup Patti


:wave::wave::h5:

OX-ROX


----------



## Patti Dukez

YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:










Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> SUP RIDERS


DANA DANE


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> Happy hump day to all my fellow riders



I WANNA SEE THE RIDE:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Sappening everybody


SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Wassup!


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


oh yea another event im in there like swim wear baby


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


> I WANNA SEE THE RIDE:cheesy:


 You gonna be at the show next weekend she'll be there. Otherwise she be at The battle and after that she going into hiding for the winter hopefully to be CUT up


----------



## matdogg

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


Any more info on the hop????


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


Oh yeah


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


 We know what time it is but we don't know what time it is at lol


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND:thumbsup:


 Yea ma'am, I just bought a 14 megapixel Nikon L120 digi cam and can't wait to pop its car show cherry


----------



## MB671

WASSUP SERVIN'EM FAM! THE FLYER LOOKS AWSOME PATTI... 

STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hawaiian Built said:


> Wassup!


YEAHHEEE YEAHHHEEEEE:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> WASSUP SERVIN'EM FAM! THE FLYER LOOKS AWSOME PATTI...
> 
> STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS


HECK YA! Man, I'm excited already Got your text super late, hit you today:h5:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST COMBO EVER


----------



## Patti Dukez

So check this out, I've been thinking....Vegas was cool and it was a good time but I think we need to all do something together as the big family that we are here on the East Coast...

We have all these great amusement parks, kids, and tons of close friends (riders) we should all take a weekend next year and get some tickets to kings dominion or Busch Gardens and have a day of repping your club but enjoying a good time with families and not in a show setting. Plus I wouldn't mind seeing some hard core dudes scream like girls.. 

It would be about the people behind the rides, and then after we could go cruising or kick it in a parking lot with some grills

Who's down???


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> oh yea another event im in there like swim wear baby


hey man, I just wanted to let you know your one of my favorite dudes, always down to ride and support:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> THIS HAS TO BE THE BEST COMBO EVER


HAHA!!! man I wished we lived closer, it would be a good time for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> So check this out, I've been thinking....Vegas was cool and it was a good time but I think we need to all do something together as the big family that we are here on the East Coast...
> 
> We have all these great amusement parks, kids, and tons of close friends (riders) we should all take a weekend next year and get some tickets to kings dominion or Busch Gardens and have a day of repping your club but enjoying a good time with families and not in a show setting. Plus I wouldn't mind seeing some hard core dudes scream like girls..
> 
> It would be about the people behind the rides, and then after we could go cruising or kick it in a parking lot with some grills
> 
> Who's down???


This sounds like a great idea, years ago we would get all the clubs together with a bbq setting and just play softball


----------



## drunken86

:thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> So check this out, I've been thinking....Vegas was cool and it was a good time but I think we need to all do something together as the big family that we are here on the East Coast...
> 
> We have all these great amusement parks, kids, and tons of close friends (riders) we should all take a weekend next year and get some tickets to kings dominion or Busch Gardens and have a day of repping your club but enjoying a good time with families and not in a show setting. Plus I wouldn't mind seeing some hard core dudes scream like girls..
> 
> It would be about the people behind the rides, and then after we could go cruising or kick it in a parking lot with some grills
> 
> Who's down???


That's what's up!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Man .... sorry I missed yinz !!! :yessad:



CUZICAN said:


> WERE ALL SMILES ROUND HERE



:wave: Glad to hear ...



Patti Dukez said:


> Some more I was able to pull...
> 
> A Special thank you to Rolando and Danny from Individuals C.C. for being such great friends...they got me straight from the airport and the party started then!!!



Man I'm sorry I missed you guys too ... especially Rolando, I facebooked that we were in Denver and then my phone died and I never knew 
you were at the same airport & shit ... Sorry bout dat homie ... :yessad:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Among some of the great photographers from LRM & one's whom are jus' novices like me ... Patty shouldn't been amongst, but next year maybe ...








Here's just a bit of my shit ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## REGAL81

WHAT'S UP PATTI


----------



## Venom62

1 MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Venom62 said:


> 1 MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!


Yes sir


----------



## cln84703

What up everyone! make sure everyone brings a costume! Here's a sneak peek of the give away bike ! Look forward to a great weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> This sounds like a great idea, years ago we would get all the clubs together with a bbq setting and just play softball


those are some of the best times, just kicking it and enjoying family man we have to all meet and hang out soon..plus I must see this Monte in person:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDE....I have to tell you that you kill it with the pictures...I know you are humble but you have to know the talent you posses..we are all proud to have you here with us..

I love the "meet and greet" pic too, I wish I hadn't missed it but I still enjoy the pic...talent at it's finest:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHAT'S UP PATTI


:wave::wave::wave: we going to see you all this weekend?:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

isn't this some shit..my camera took a dive but I did catch some pics with my cell phone in Vegas..

OX-ROX and his son Jay at the late night dinner spot...











coronas on top the Stratosphere:thumbsup: life is good...



















headed out pic..you know what time it was time to get some beer and boogy...


----------



## Patti Dukez

my inkedcity fam..from the show to In and Out...I'm telling you...off the chain burgers


----------



## Patti Dukez

You know Drake made friends with the bartender...LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

getting the boogy on in the stratosphere..










i dunno..lol


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: we going to see you all this weekend?:cheesy:


 NA IS MY SISTER WEDDING


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> NA IS MY SISTER WEDDING


its all good, next time then hey congratulations to your sister


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> its all good, next time then hey congratulations to your sister


 THANKS YEA NEXT TIME


----------



## MB671

WASSUP BRO, GONGATS TO YOUR SISTER... MAYBE WE'LL SEE YOU AND THE CREW IN NOVEMBER:thumbsup:


----------



## MB671

DEEP BREATHE'S PATTI :h5:


----------



## RULOW

DONT FORGET PEOPLE CAR CLUB TUG-O-WAR will start at noon get there early, tire toss will follow right after. We also have a live band starting at noon playing all the classics. Bring ur grills and costumes. Candy painted bike will be raffled after car club games, all u need to enter our free raffle is a halloween costume. Lets not forget teh moonbounce and candy for the kids. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## RULOW

Patti Dukez said:


> Some more I was able to pull...A Special thank you to Rolando and Danny from Individuals C.C. for being such great friends...they got me straight from the airport and the party started then!!!


Do u even remeber the party? Cause i dont......vegas!


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> hey man, I just wanted to let you know your one of my favorite dudes, always down to ride and support:thumbsup:


thanks Patti thats what i do and Thank you for SERVIN'EM cause it shows love to the East Coast lowrider


----------



## Patti Dukez

RULOW said:


> Do u even remeber the party? Cause i dont......vegas!


I'm pretty sure I touched a booby or five but hey.....vegas!!! It was all just a dream


----------



## Patti Dukez

cln84703 said:


> What up everyone! make sure everyone brings a costume! Here's a sneak peek of the give away bike ! Look forward to a great weekend
> View attachment 382384
> View attachment 382383


GREAT COLOR!!! *that's a nice bike*, good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> DEEP BREATHE'S PATTI :h5:


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mark you are truly a great coach thru these busy and stressfull times I luv it:thumbsup: Dude this weekend and then it's CHICKEN WING CONTEST IN NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> thanks Patti thats what i do and Thank you for SERVIN'EM cause it shows love to the East Coast lowrider


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

Patti Dukez said:


> I'm pretty sure I touched a booby or five but hey.....vegas!!! It was all just a dream


 Haha see h this weekend patti!


----------



## REGAL81

MB671 said:


> WASSUP BRO, GONGATS TO YOUR SISTER... MAYBE WE'LL SEE YOU AND THE CREW IN NOVEMBER:thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIE NO DOUBT


----------



## Ox-Roxs

RULOW said:


> DONT FORGET PEOPLE CAR CLUB TUG-O-WAR will start at noon get there early, tire toss will follow right after. We also have a live band starting at noon playing all the classics. Bring ur grills and costumes. Candy painted bike will be raffled after car club games, all u need to enter our free raffle is a halloween costume. Lets not forget teh moonbounce and candy for the kids. Hope to see everyone there


 A Ro hit me up..... check your FB. Patti I have your Sweater everything that happens in Vegas doesnt have to stay in Vegas. so come get your Sweater.lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> A Ro hit me up..... check your FB. Patti I have your Sweater everything that happens in Vegas doesnt have to stay in Vegas. so come get your Sweater.lol


LOL...I apologize Ox man I've been so busy I haven't been able to break out of the office to head up that way..I was in the dungeon from 5pm until about midnight so I didn't want to call you all back too late...I appreciate it Ox I have some stuff for you too...I'll try and swing by Thursday/Friday night (I'll call you before) and if not I'll see you this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## block5

HAPPY HUMP DAY FAM only a couple more days till we riden can't wait


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY FAM only a couple more days till we riden can't wait


GOOD MORNING! I'M READY:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MY SERVIN'EM FAM

I need to make the announcement that in the upcoming year Servin'em will be coming down a bit from doing so much traveling to focus on some other passions I have had looming in the background...such as a little blue wagon that's been lurking in my garage just waiting to be put back together I love making Servin'em but Servin'em takes a lot of time and this year I've been working over 40 hours a week at day job, night school for my degree, and then attempting to travel each weekend for Servin'em it's starting to wear on my need to build. 

Servin'em has never and was never meant to be a business...although a couple of times it almost evolved into one...Servine'm is a lifestyle and is meant to *honor the East Coast lowriders*. 

I would say that we will be down completely after this dvd release in November (with very little travel) from December 1st to April or May 2012 to get back focused and work on my ride and projects. A lot of people don't know this but there has been a docutmentary in the works focused on the East Coast lowriding legend Wayne Costa and the East Coast's evolve and respect for lowriding. 

With all of the upcoming and impending work ahead of me Servin'em will absolutely never die however it will start to mold into other things like the website, the documentary, and so on but this will all take time...more time than I thought. Now don't get me wrong! We will still be making dvds but since I'm only one person I'll have to scale back some of the events to make room for growth. 

Normally I wouldn't annouce all of this but for all of the real riders, my friends, and my family it's time for me to take a break after Battle of the Hydros to focus on my college studies, expanding Servin'em to new levels, and the thing I'm most excited about..

Buidling my wagon again

I'm ready to ride, I miss it, I love it and there's nothing like it. 

One more thing, I know that there is a lot of talent on the East Coast and while I'm on my small hiatus I'm going to be contacting some people locally to see how we can make this even better. I've had people approach me with thoughts of making a dvd but didn't want to offend Servin'em...and my response would be ARE YOU KIDDING???!!! We need more dvds on the East Coast! If anyone out there wants to start making East Coast lowrider dvds I WILL SUPPORT YOU. Lowriding is love, and magazines-dvds-and websites are made to honor the hard work put into the rides. I have no beef with other dvds, companies, etc. I will always strive to be the best at what I do but that's just because if you don't do your best then what the hell are you doing?? lol. 

Be on the look out here in November for SERVIN'EM'S latest and greatest "RIDE OF A LIFETIME" with awesome music and some incredible footage thanks to the hardcore riders here on the coast, love and respect- Patti Dukez


----------



## GOOT

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you for all the hard work and effort that you do showing the rest of the world how the east coast lowriders do it. Much love!!!! Now go build that wagon girl!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> MY SERVIN'EM FAM
> 
> I need to make the announcement that in the upcoming year Servin'em will be coming down a bit from doing so much traveling to focus on some other passions I have had looming in the background...such as a little blue wagon that's been lurking in my garage just waiting to be put back together I love making Servin'em but Servin'em takes a lot of time and this year I've been working over 40 hours a week at day job, night school for my degree, and then attempting to travel each weekend for Servin'em it's starting to wear on my need to build.
> 
> Servin'em has never and was never meant to be a business...although a couple of times it almost evolved into one...Servine'm is a lifestyle and is meant to *honor the East Coast lowriders*.
> 
> I would say that we will be down completely after this dvd release in November (with very little travel) from December 1st to April or May 2012 to get back focused and work on my ride and projects. A lot of people don't know this but there has been a docutmentary in the works focused on the East Coast lowriding legend Wayne Costa and the East Coast's evolve and respect for lowriding.
> 
> With all of the upcoming and impending work ahead of me Servin'em will absolutely never die however it will start to mold into other things like the website, the documentary, and so on but this will all take time...more time than I thought. Now don't get me wrong! We will still be making dvds but since I'm only one person I'll have to scale back some of the events to make room for growth.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't annouce all of this but for all of the real riders, my friends, and my family it's time for me to take a break after Battle of the Hydros to focus on my college studies, expanding Servin'em to new levels, and the thing I'm most excited about..
> 
> Buidling my wagon again
> 
> I'm ready to ride, I miss it, I love it and there's nothing like it.
> 
> One more thing, I know that there is a lot of talent on the East Coast and while I'm on my small hiatus I'm going to be contacting some people locally to see how we can make this even better. I've had people approach me with thoughts of making a dvd but didn't want to offend Servin'em...and my response would be ARE YOU KIDDING???!!! We need more dvds on the East Coast! If anyone out there wants to start making East Coast lowrider dvds I WILL SUPPORT YOU. Lowriding is love, and magazines-dvds-and websites are made to honor the hard work put into the rides. I have no beef with other dvds, companies, etc. I will always strive to be the best at what I do but that's just because if you don't do your best then what the hell are you doing?? lol.
> 
> Be on the look out here in November for SERVIN'EM'S latest and greatest "RIDE OF A LIFETIME" with awesome music and some incredible footage thanks to the hardcore riders here on the coast, love and respect- Patti Dukez


haha im from offtopic thats way to much to read anyone got cliff notes


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> haha im from offtopic thats way to much to read anyone got cliff notes


HAHAHA!!!! basically I'm gonna take a couple months off durning snow season to build my shit and hit the streets again

And to summarize, I think I'm going to start working with local riders to see if we can collaborate and keep this thing rolling smoothly

Damn, I guess that's all I really needed to say...I'm a woman...I like to talk a lot:dunno:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you for all the hard work and effort that you do showing the rest of the world how the east coast lowriders do it. Much love!!!! Now go build that wagon girl!!!!!


THANK YOU GOOT, you are a true friend and always had Servin'em's back I appreciate you:thumbsup:

CAMERA NINJA BUDDIES~4~LIFE:ninja: LOL


----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> HAHAHA!!!! basically I'm gonna take a couple months off durning snow season to build my shit and hit the streets again
> 
> And to summarize, I think I'm going to start working with local riders to see if we can collaborate and keep this thing rolling smoothly
> 
> Damn, I guess that's all I really needed to say...I'm a woman...I like to talk a lot:dunno:


I know i actually read it, well i'm sure with your passion for your east coast riders u'll still be heavily involved with the movement. Good luck on finishing your classes. Oh and by the way it's about time you get back to your ride, who do you think you are me.


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> I know i actually read it, well i'm sure with your passion for your east coast riders u'll still be heavily involved with the movement. Good luck on finishing your classes. Oh and by the way it's about time you get back to your ride, who do you think you are me.


thank you Yeah it's only a few months, I just need some time to get all the ducks back in a row and (a truck wrap I've been talking about for months-Mark) with my exams coming up in January...ewweeee!!! I'm just ready to ride and relax!!!! 

Servine'm will be at shows in May and will hopefully have some dvds out sooner next year..The Movement stays strong..thank you for the support and supportive words...it's been a tough year but a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

One of my fav pics still:h5:


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> MY SERVIN'EM FAM
> 
> I need to make the announcement that in the upcoming year Servin'em will be coming down a bit from doing so much traveling to focus on some other passions I have had looming in the background...such as a little blue wagon that's been lurking in my garage just waiting to be put back together I love making Servin'em but Servin'em takes a lot of time and this year I've been working over 40 hours a week at day job, night school for my degree, and then attempting to travel each weekend for Servin'em it's starting to wear on my need to build.
> 
> Servin'em has never and was never meant to be a business...although a couple of times it almost evolved into one...Servine'm is a lifestyle and is meant to *honor the East Coast lowriders*.
> 
> I would say that we will be down completely after this dvd release in November (with very little travel) from December 1st to April or May 2012 to get back focused and work on my ride and projects. A lot of people don't know this but there has been a docutmentary in the works focused on the East Coast lowriding legend Wayne Costa and the East Coast's evolve and respect for lowriding.
> 
> With all of the upcoming and impending work ahead of me Servin'em will absolutely never die however it will start to mold into other things like the website, the documentary, and so on but this will all take time...more time than I thought. Now don't get me wrong! We will still be making dvds but since I'm only one person I'll have to scale back some of the events to make room for growth.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't annouce all of this but for all of the real riders, my friends, and my family it's time for me to take a break after Battle of the Hydros to focus on my college studies, expanding Servin'em to new levels, and the thing I'm most excited about..
> 
> Buidling my wagon again
> 
> I'm ready to ride, I miss it, I love it and there's nothing like it.
> 
> One more thing, I know that there is a lot of talent on the East Coast and while I'm on my small hiatus I'm going to be contacting some people locally to see how we can make this even better. I've had people approach me with thoughts of making a dvd but didn't want to offend Servin'em...and my response would be ARE YOU KIDDING???!!! We need more dvds on the East Coast! If anyone out there wants to start making East Coast lowrider dvds I WILL SUPPORT YOU. Lowriding is love, and magazines-dvds-and websites are made to honor the hard work put into the rides. I have no beef with other dvds, companies, etc. I will always strive to be the best at what I do but that's just because if you don't do your best then what the hell are you doing?? lol.
> 
> Be on the look out here in November for SERVIN'EM'S latest and greatest "RIDE OF A LIFETIME" with awesome music and some incredible footage thanks to the hardcore riders here on the coast, love and respect- Patti Dukez


its all gravy baby hey Patti do your thing and if its anything that i can do to help hit me


----------



## Mr. 412

GOOT said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you for all the hard work and effort that you do showing the rest of the world how the east coast lowriders do it. Much love!!!! Now go build that wagon girl!!!!!


Perfectly said ... & If there's anything I can do to make your journey any easier ... Don't hesitate to holla!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> MY SERVIN'EM FAM
> 
> I need to make the announcement that in the upcoming year Servin'em will be coming down a bit from doing so much traveling to focus on some other passions I have had looming in the background...such as a little blue wagon that's been lurking in my garage just waiting to be put back together I love making Servin'em but Servin'em takes a lot of time and this year I've been working over 40 hours a week at day job, night school for my degree, and then attempting to travel each weekend for Servin'em it's starting to wear on my need to build.
> 
> Servin'em has never and was never meant to be a business...although a couple of times it almost evolved into one...Servine'm is a lifestyle and is meant to *honor the East Coast lowriders*.
> 
> I would say that we will be down completely after this dvd release in November (with very little travel) from December 1st to April or May 2012 to get back focused and work on my ride and projects. A lot of people don't know this but there has been a docutmentary in the works focused on the East Coast lowriding legend Wayne Costa and the East Coast's evolve and respect for lowriding.
> 
> With all of the upcoming and impending work ahead of me Servin'em will absolutely never die however it will start to mold into other things like the website, the documentary, and so on but this will all take time...more time than I thought. Now don't get me wrong! We will still be making dvds but since I'm only one person I'll have to scale back some of the events to make room for growth.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't annouce all of this but for all of the real riders, my friends, and my family it's time for me to take a break after Battle of the Hydros to focus on my college studies, expanding Servin'em to new levels, and the thing I'm most excited about..
> 
> Buidling my wagon again
> 
> I'm ready to ride, I miss it, I love it and there's nothing like it.
> 
> One more thing, I know that there is a lot of talent on the East Coast and while I'm on my small hiatus I'm going to be contacting some people locally to see how we can make this even better. I've had people approach me with thoughts of making a dvd but didn't want to offend Servin'em...and my response would be ARE YOU KIDDING???!!! We need more dvds on the East Coast! If anyone out there wants to start making East Coast lowrider dvds I WILL SUPPORT YOU. Lowriding is love, and magazines-dvds-and websites are made to honor the hard work put into the rides. I have no beef with other dvds, companies, etc. I will always strive to be the best at what I do but that's just because if you don't do your best then what the hell are you doing?? lol.
> 
> Be on the look out here in November for SERVIN'EM'S latest and greatest "RIDE OF A LIFETIME" with awesome music and some incredible footage thanks to the hardcore riders here on the coast, love and respect- Patti Dukez



much luv and respect.... Do your thang girl. You need anything from us, don't hesitate to hit us up.


----------



## GOOT

Patti Dukez said:


> THANK YOU GOOT, you are a true friend and always had Servin'em's back I appreciate you:thumbsup:
> 
> CAMERA NINJA BUDDIES~4~LIFE:ninja: LOL


Thanks girl,Antime you need anything Patti don't hesitate to ask.

Camera ninja's 4 LIFE!!!! :rofl:


----------



## RULOW

Just to let everyone know, INDIVIDUALS picnic in VA is happening RAIN or SHINE. Hope to see everyone there. Thanks.


----------



## caprice on dz

we ain't scared of a little rain


----------



## Patti Dukez

RULOW said:


> Just to let everyone know, INDIVIDUALS picnic in VA is happening RAIN or SHINE. Hope to see everyone there. Thanks.



be there no matter what:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> we ain't scared of a little rain


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> much luv and respect.... Do your thang girl. You need anything from us, don't hesitate to hit us up.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you so much that means a lot


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> Perfectly said ... & If there's anything I can do to make your journey any easier ... Don't hesitate to holla!


thank you I really appreciate you


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> its all gravy baby hey Patti do your thing and if its anything that i can do to help hit me


soutrain..we are like this--->:h5: all day see you all Saturday!


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOT said:


> Thanks girl,Antime you need anything Patti don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Camera ninja's 4 LIFE!!!! :rofl:


:roflmao::thumbsup: thank you goot


----------



## baghdady

I hope no 1 gets scared from a little rain. it's a picnic I hope to see you guys there


----------



## drunken86

:h5::thumbsup: lets ride 

[Q

UOTE=baghdady;14734389]I hope no 1 gets scared from a little rain. it's a picnic I hope to see you guys there [/QUOTE]


----------



## block5

baghdady said:


> I hope no 1 gets scared from a little rain. it's a picnic I hope to see you guys there


 Count me in we there no matter what goto show support


----------



## caprice on dz

drunken86 said:


> :h5::thumbsup: lets ride
> 
> [Q
> 
> UOTE=baghdady;14734389]I hope no 1 gets scared from a little rain. it's a picnic I hope to see you guys there


[/QUOTE]



block5 said:


> Count me in we there no matter what goto show support


damn straight


----------



## caprice on dz

gonna grab a bite to eat then VA bound. Were true riders, we ain't scarred of a little rain


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> MY SERVIN'EM FAM
> 
> I need to make the announcement that in the upcoming year Servin'em will be coming down a bit from doing so much traveling to focus on some other passions I have had looming in the background...such as a little blue wagon that's been lurking in my garage just waiting to be put back together I love making Servin'em but Servin'em takes a lot of time and this year I've been working over 40 hours a week at day job, night school for my degree, and then attempting to travel each weekend for Servin'em it's starting to wear on my need to build.
> 
> Servin'em has never and was never meant to be a business...although a couple of times it almost evolved into one...Servine'm is a lifestyle and is meant to *honor the East Coast lowriders*.
> 
> I would say that we will be down completely after this dvd release in November (with very little travel) from December 1st to April or May 2012 to get back focused and work on my ride and projects. A lot of people don't know this but there has been a docutmentary in the works focused on the East Coast lowriding legend Wayne Costa and the East Coast's evolve and respect for lowriding.
> 
> With all of the upcoming and impending work ahead of me Servin'em will absolutely never die however it will start to mold into other things like the website, the documentary, and so on but this will all take time...more time than I thought. Now don't get me wrong! We will still be making dvds but since I'm only one person I'll have to scale back some of the events to make room for growth.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't annouce all of this but for all of the real riders, my friends, and my family it's time for me to take a break after Battle of the Hydros to focus on my college studies, expanding Servin'em to new levels, and the thing I'm most excited about..
> 
> Buidling my wagon again
> 
> I'm ready to ride, I miss it, I love it and there's nothing like it.
> 
> One more thing, I know that there is a lot of talent on the East Coast and while I'm on my small hiatus I'm going to be contacting some people locally to see how we can make this even better. I've had people approach me with thoughts of making a dvd but didn't want to offend Servin'em...and my response would be ARE YOU KIDDING???!!! We need more dvds on the East Coast! If anyone out there wants to start making East Coast lowrider dvds I WILL SUPPORT YOU. Lowriding is love, and magazines-dvds-and websites are made to honor the hard work put into the rides. I have no beef with other dvds, companies, etc. I will always strive to be the best at what I do but that's just because if you don't do your best then what the hell are you doing?? lol.
> 
> Be on the look out here in November for SERVIN'EM'S latest and greatest "RIDE OF A LIFETIME" with awesome music and some incredible footage thanks to the hardcore riders here on the coast, love and respect- Patti Dukez


IS SAD 2 HEAR PATTI BUT N THE SAME TIME IS GOOD n name of my LC HOMIES we wish good luck n we know you r a smart girl n you will b successful with your plans.. RUDY LC :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it's coming back, hydros and hooters baby!!!! Let's do the damn thang


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Among some of the great photographers from LRM & one's whom are jus' novices like me ... Patty shouldn't been amongst, but next year maybe ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's just a bit of my shit ...


NICE MIKEY.........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Had a blast kicking at the Individuals picnic today, bitter cold; rain; sleet and even a bit of snow couldn't keep the riders away today


----------



## flaked85

caprice on dz said:


> Had a blast kicking at the Individuals picnic today, bitter cold; rain; sleet and even a bit of snow couldn't keep the riders away today



x2 i had a great time even though it was cold ass fuck,we made the best of it.props to individuals for holding it down.


----------



## baghdady

Man, I cant Thank All of you enough for coming out to the Picnic. Freaking Rain / Sleet / Snow not to mention how COLD it was. But we had a great time! I enjoyed every minute of it. Cant wait to hang out with everybody again. Thanks again for coming out :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT WAS A GREAT TIME NO MATTER WHAT:thumbsup::thumbsup: I have pics and more coming throughout the day:thumbsup:

THANK YOU INDIVIDUALS FOR THE COOKOUT, MANNY AND OSCAR FOR THE AWESOME FOOD, AND TO ALL OF THE CLUBS THAT CAME AND TOUGHED IT OUT...NOTHING HOLDS US DOWN...

EARLY MORNING:nicoderm:














































Phil got socked up the minute I saw him thank you for coming out I know you were cold but now you can check seeing snow off your list


----------



## Patti Dukez

DANA DANE!!!! FUNNIEST DUDE I KNOW:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Funky baby...check the technique:h5:  

Very cool!! 










More pics on the way!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

the fro came off and it was fight time...my homegirl Jessica with Just Klownin served it up!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAAAAAHHHHHHH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rain, sleet, snow...it was going down!!!!!!!!!!!










CONGRATS EDWARD


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> IS SAD 2 HEAR PATTI BUT N THE SAME TIME IS GOOD n name of my LC HOMIES we wish good luck n we know you r a smart girl n you will b successful with your plans.. RUDY LC :thumbsup:


RUDY YOUR FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT IS VERY APPRECIATED, YOUR KINDS WORDS HAVE ME FEELING VERY GOOD AND I CAN PROMISE THAT WITH EVERYONE ON BOARD (YOUR CLUB AND ALL OF THE EAST COAST RIDERS IN TOTAL) THIS COAST WILL BE REPPED TO THE FULLEST..YOU ARE TRUE FRIENDS AND FAMILY...

THANK YOU


----------



## camnutz63

:angry:Sorry I missed the Individuals gathering but it was all snow all day out here.


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Patti it was good seeing you at the Big I picnic i had a good time it was cold as a mugggg but it was a chill time


----------



## RULOW

Just wanna thanks all the car clubs n solo riders that showed up to our picnic. Yes it rained, sleet and snow but we had a blast. I cant wait to do it again and once again thanks for supporting our picnic. Next year it will b bigger n better. Thank u east coast.


----------



## Patti Dukez

RULOW said:


> Just wanna thanks all the car clubs n solo riders that showed up to our picnic. Yes it rained, sleet and snow but we had a blast. I cant wait to do it again and once again thanks for supporting our picnic. Next year it will b bigger n better. Thank u east coast.


we will always support you all, it was a great time with a group of great riders... more pics!
:thumbsup:











check out Oscar









the grill









yes!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

it's going down...lol



















after faces..lol









:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Joe came in strong..










but punches to the face always win...LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

HAHAHAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO THE BIG I FOR HOLDING IT DOWN AND ALL THAT YOU DO FOR THE EAST COAST...LET'S RIDE:nicoderm:











nothing stops a rider


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> we will always support you all, it was a great time with a group of great riders... more pics!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes!!!


 DAM CHORIPOLLO LOOKS GOOD WHATS UP MANNY N THE HOMIE OSCAR


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI LOOK LIKE U GUYS HAD GOOD TIME


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> RUDY YOUR FRIENDSHIP AND SUPPORT IS VERY APPRECIATED, YOUR KINDS WORDS HAVE ME FEELING VERY GOOD AND I CAN PROMISE THAT WITH EVERYONE ON BOARD (YOUR CLUB AND ALL OF THE EAST COAST RIDERS IN TOTAL) THIS COAST WILL BE REPPED TO THE FULLEST..YOU ARE TRUE FRIENDS AND FAMILY...
> 
> THANK YOU


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

nice pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI LOOK LIKE U GUYS HAD GOOD TIME


it was awesome hope your sister's wedding was nice...and we hope to see you at battle...it's going down...have to end the year right!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> nice pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> it was awesome hope your sister's wedding was nice...and we hope to see you at battle...it's going down...have to end the year right!!!!


YES IT WAS IT SNOW LIKE CRAZY BUT SHE HAD A BAD AS TIME THATS ALL IT MATTERS. WE DRANK LIKE THERE WAS NO TOMMOROW BUT U GOT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE OPEN BAR. YEA IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST TO MAKE IT DOWN THAT WAY.


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> YES IT WAS IT SNOW LIKE CRAZY BUT SHE HAD A BAD AS TIME THATS ALL IT MATTERS. WE DRANK LIKE THERE WAS NO
> TOMMOROW BUT U GOT TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE OPEN BAR. YEA IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST TO MAKE IT DOWN THAT WAY.


that snow was crazy but hey open bar and still a great day...can't beat it:thumbsup: I hope you all make it down, we are going to have a good time- drink beer, eat chicken wings, and hit switches


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> that snow was crazy but hey open bar and still a great day...can't beat it:thumbsup: I hope you all make it down, we are going to have a good time- drink beer, eat chicken wings, and hit switches


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Patti i had to stop by and show you some luv


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## drunken86

:inout:


----------



## Mr. 412

*





4:28 PM:* Law enforcement tell TMZ ... Heavy D had just returned from shopping andwalked up some stairs when he began having trouble breathing. Adam Mills, a designer who was in the building and knew Heavy D, found him leaning against a railing and clearly in distress. Adam tells us he cradled Heavy D in his lap as others called 911. Adam says Heavy D was conscious and said to him, "I can't breathe, I can't breathe." When paramedics took Heavy D to the hospital he had a pulse. People in the building are saying he died of a heart attack, but we have not been able to confirm that. Law enforcement sources tell us ... no foul play was involved and so far they only know the cause of death was "medical."


----------



## JohnnyGuam




----------



## caprice on dz

Its Friday


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 391142

HAPPY VETERANS DAY


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY VETERNS DAY!!! THANK YOU TO ALL OF OUR MEN AND WOMEN IN THE MILITARY FOR YOUR DEDICATION TO OUR GREAT COUNRTY!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> View attachment 391131
> 
> 
> Happy Veterans Day!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Its Friday


BEER AND POPCORN TIME


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> View attachment 389999
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:28 PM:* Law enforcement tell TMZ ... Heavy D had just returned from shopping andwalked up some stairs when he began having trouble breathing. Adam Mills, a designer who was in the building and knew Heavy D, found him leaning against a railing and clearly in distress. Adam tells us he cradled Heavy D in his lap as others called 911. Adam says Heavy D was conscious and said to him, "I can't breathe, I can't breathe." When paramedics took Heavy D to the hospital he had a pulse. People in the building are saying he died of a heart attack, but we have not been able to confirm that. Law enforcement sources tell us ... no foul play was involved and so far they only know the cause of death was "medical."


RIP HEAVY D


----------



## Patti Dukez

it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be

Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be
> 
> Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:


Reserve me a dvd please


----------



## MB671

CHARGE'EM UP !!!​


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

MB671 said:


> CHARGE'EM UP !!!​


it was good talking to you the other day bro


----------



## 83lowlac

PedaLScraperZ said:


> it was good talking to you the other day bro


you going this year? If so I'll see ya there bro.......... AND I HOPE WE'RE RIPING UP DC AGAIN THIS YEAR :run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lowlac

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:


 countin down the days!!! see ya in 6 days :h5:


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be
> 
> Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:


i got to get me a copy or 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## Mr. 412

Shake them HATERS off Patti. Can't wait to see you & everyone else this weekend! Hope were gonna have a good turnout for the cruise after, with Just Klownin leading the way as they did last year & us being 10 deep or so ... I can only imagine how it'll be with more riders to cruise come this year!


----------



## milkbone

:wave:Sup Patti


----------



## milkbone

Hey anyone interested in a 64 impala wagon text me for pics and more info.. 757-761-8488Oringinal LA car, 327/300hp motor factory ac, has all the trim... been cut for aircraft hydraulics but never installed.... Lookin for cash, trade or cash/trade offers. Car runs strong just made the drive from greensboro to va beach


----------



## MB671

Mr. 412 said:


> Shake them HATERS off Patti. Can't wait to see you & everyone else this weekend! Hope were gonna have a good turnout for the cruise after, with Just Klownin leading the way as they did last year & us being 10 deep or so ... I can only imagine how it'll be with more riders to cruise come this year!


LETS MAKE IT! "A RIDE OF A LIFTIME" cant wait to get in that line up :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

hell yeah I got the dash cam ready this time


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## baghdady

Patti Dukez said:


> it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be
> 
> Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:





:run::run:


----------



## block5

Happy HUMP DAY ...... Saturday is almost here can't wait


----------



## 83lowlac

MB671 said:


> LETS MAKE IT! "A RIDE OF A LIFTIME" cant wait to get in that line up :thumbsup:


so ur gonna cruise this year!!! can"t wait



caprice on dz said:


> hell yeah I got the dash cam ready this time


got a mount on my windshield for Mike's camera, gonna be off the chain this year, see every1 in 3 days


----------



## Mr. 412

:run:


----------



## payfred

Hey babygirl! Which dvd covers the VA picnic? I wanna get it! You do Paypal right


----------



## INKEDCITY

Patti Dukez said:


> it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be
> 
> Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:


NICE !!! Hope all is going good...


----------



## caprice on dz

ready to tap some switches saturday, lol, just needs a few fine tweaks


----------



## 83lowlac

Gettin close hope every1s ready :run:


----------



## Mr. 412

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

OH MAN I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's almost time and the DVDS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A GREAT WEEKEND ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

INKEDCITY said:


> NICE !!! Hope all is going good...


thank you Jesse!!! I have a special package headed your way:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Hey babygirl! Which dvd covers the VA picnic? I wanna get it! You do Paypal right


PAYFRED!!!!! i do, and all of my dvds cover than picnic, the latest one is $10 and $13.00 with shipping and handling to [email protected] and I very much appreciate you Fred..you are AWESOME


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> ready to tap some switches saturday, lol, just needs a few fine tweaks


LOVE IT PHIL!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lowlac said:


> so ur gonna cruise this year!!! can"t wait
> 
> got a mount on my windshield for Mike's camera, gonna be off the chain this year, see every1 in 3 days


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's going to be a great shot!!! I've packed a few beater cameras with electrical tape so we can mount up on some frames and such..we are going to have some fun ass shots


----------



## Mr. 412

Stunt Liver is packed and ready fellaz !!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*TTT*


----------



## Patti Dukez

ALSO, PAYFRED...i have something else for you that i've been meaning to send your way when you are ready for the movie you let me know and I'll make sure to hook it up...thank you for you man you are a straight up rider and very good people...talk to you soon!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> Stunt Liver is packed and ready fellaz !!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: if you put furniture in front of him that would be my chiwawa too!!!!


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> ALSO, PAYFRED...i have something else for you that i've been meaning to send your way when you are ready for the movie you let me know and I'll make sure to hook it up...thank you for you man you are a straight up rider and very good people...talk to you soon!!!!


Ok cool thank you YOU DA BEST  I'm sending that now :thumbsup:


----------



## block5

Tomorrow gonna be a great day!!!! If there are any out of town riders need a place to crash I got my travel trailer at my house sleeps six has heat and electric no waterbut it's free just hit me up


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

we ready 4 2day ..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> it's going down next weekend at BATTLE OF THE HYRDOS...DVDS WILL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight street action, no breaks just swinging cruising and eating ...the way it should be
> 
> Special thank you to Curbside Imagery and our Pittsburgh riders for the covers:thumbsup:


nice!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

On our way ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*As all of you probably know by now, I didn't make it to the battle today! I wish I was there but, once again I am hemmed up with the military on duty.
I hope all of you that made it out there have a great time and the event is a BIG success. *

*----Big props to Mark and the fam., you guys really are great.* Wish i could be there bro, but you already knew my deal. 

*May everyone that made it, have a healthy and happy great day and a safe trip going and coming.*

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos and videos of what I sadly missed. 


(Patti I'ma have to get with you to grab that new video from you. So when you get a free min. hit me up please.)


----------



## flaked85

THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS TODAY WAS FUCKIN AWESOME.THANX MARK FOR A GREAT DAY


----------



## baghdady

flaked85 said:


> THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS TODAY WAS FUCKIN AWESOME.THANX MARK FOR A GREAT DAY


X2 It was a great time. Huge turn out, Chicken wings, Hooters need I say more


----------



## cln84703

Mark show was great, awesome idea having it at hooters!!!! Islanders car club thanx! Patti the lowriding community is lucky to have a person who does what you do , the latest servin-em dvd is a testament to that! I cant wait to see you and your wagon on the next one!!!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

mark and patti thanks again for putting on an awsome show next year it will even be better


----------



## flaked85

PATTI THE NEW DVD IS OFF THE HOOK AS USUAL.YOU FUCKIN ROCK.


----------



## Soultrain

The show was off the meters I had a blast thanks for having the URBAN LEGENDS


----------



## 83lowlac

had a great time yesterday good to see every1 and meet some more riders, thanks to every1 4 lending a helping hand trying to get my ride out 4 a cruise, and Ox for some1 u don't even know and met for the 1st time good look on leaving the show to get me them seals, thanks bro,and Mark for the motor and holding a great show, every1 is good people and can't wait till next year, thanks again, and of course thanks Patti 4 another great DVD, hope u get some PA action 4 the next 1 :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

83lowlac said:


> had a great time yesterday good to see every1 and meet some more riders, thanks to every1 4 lending a helping hand trying to get my ride out 4 a cruise, and Ox for some1 u don't even know and met for the 1st time good look on leaving the show to get me them seals, thanks bro,and Mark for the motor and holding a great show, every1 is good people and can't wait till next year, thanks again, and of course thanks Patti 4 another great DVD, hope u get some PA action 4 the next 1 :h5:



X412 Couldn't have said it better ... 

Thanks to Blue Magic from Jus Klownin for checkin in on us - sorry we couldn't ride !!!
Ox for them seals
Serg from Drastic & ALL the other homies from the East Side of our state.
Thomas for the hook up on getting Mikey from Chosen Few c.c. back up & running as well.

It just wasn't our weekend Car wise; but enjoyed the show none the less. Not too many pics 
this time around due to trying to make connections for tools & parts and then trying to lend a hand to get back in the game!

Patti ... hope you liked the plaque & hope it gave you an idea of the appreciation we have for you! 
Love you like sister and thank you for blessing PITTSBURGH / 412 with the front & back of the newest DVD cover that means more than you'll ever know!
Now go get that degree & then let's get that wagon swangin'


----------



## mr.casper

patty UR DA BEST the new dvd is off da chain...REAL RYDERS RIDE WHILE HATERS STAND ON DA SIDE HATING LOL...I LOVED IT FROM NC TO JERSEY WE IN THERE LOL...N MARK MY BROTHER UR DA FEN MAN GREAT TURNOUT GREAT SHOW GREAT PEOPLE I LOVED IT...NICE REALLY NICE...LUCKY IM OFF SATURDAYS NOW...C U AROUND PATTY N MARK ....N CONGRATS TO DA TEXAS TEAM 915 MANNY OSCAR N MY PRIMO EDWARD DA NEW KING OF HOP IN DA EASTCOAST BABY!


----------



## Patti Dukez

WOW THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT AND KIND WORDS...BATTLE OF THE HYDROS SET US IN FOR A GREAT WINTER AND IT'S ALL ABOUT THE FAMILY AND THE FEELING YOU GET WHEN ALL YOU HEAR ARE THE HITTING OF SWITCHES AND LAUGHS..I HAD A GREAT TIME ONE OF THE BEST TIMES OF THE YEAR AND HOOTERS REALLY DID THE DAMN THING....THANK YOU TO EVERYONE AND I'VE GOT MY PLAQUE HANGING RIGHT ABOVE ME WHEN I WORK ON MY OFFICE WALL (i'll have to post some pics!!) THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT...BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IS AND WILL FOREVER BE FOR THE TRUE RIDERS...THE STRONG..THE PROUD...LET'S RIDE 2012

SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A great start to the morning:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

more pics coming


----------



## Rockyva

Good times Saturday, finaly got to put some names with faces....Dana, Patti, Pat, cant wait till the spring gonna have to put in some work to get my '51 out and in the streets. Patti keep up the good work the new DVD is hot.....See you in the spring..!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> Good times Saturday, finaly got to put some names with faces....Dana, Patti, Pat, cant wait till the spring gonna have to put in some work to get my '51 out and in the streets. Patti keep up the good work the new DVD is hot.....See you in the spring..!!!


thank you and yes get that 51 out!! see you in the spring:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

always getting the shot


----------



## Rockyva

a little peak at the '51 before she gets tore down for the build......


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## zues213




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## 1SICK8T4

Great turnout!! Great people!! Finally got to put some faces to names!! DMV definately knows how to make us outta towners feel welcome!! Like Curbside said well deserved plaque Patti!! N Great job on putting on a badazz show Mark!! Dvd is off the chain!! Cant wait til next year to do it all over again!! Big thanks to Just Klownin for helping me out with the rear hose i blew out... :thumbsup: :hi5:


----------



## Rockyva

couple pics of my old rides, round 1999- 2000..



















last one in lineup 82 fleetwood 90'd 86 cutlass brougham


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> View attachment 395842
> a little peak at the '51 before she gets tore down for the build......
> View attachment 395843


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

some more pics..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

more pics coming..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

the night just got better with Battle of the Chicken..congratulations to Oscar for the win and Jamz for being a strong contender!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATS TO EDWARD FOR BEST AT THE BATTLE:thumbsup:


















they weren't done yet it was still bangin in the parking lot..:yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

a great ride home..to a great weekend!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

ISLANDERS C.C. uffin:










:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*I SURE MISSED A REALLY GOOD TURNOUT,,,,,,,,TTT FOR MY EASTCOAST FAMILY AND GREAT PICS,,TA'DOW*


----------



## block5

JohnnyGuam said:


> *I SURE MISSED A REALLY GOOD TURNOUT,,,,,,,,TTT FOR MY EASTCOAST FAMILY AND GREAT PICS,,TA'DOW*


Was a really great show. Mark did a hell of a job and represented for the islanders to the fullest. We missed you having you out here maybe next year.


----------



## caprice on dz

Short video I made this weekend, still got more to upload


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


> *I SURE MISSED A REALLY GOOD TURNOUT,,,,,,,,TTT FOR MY EASTCOAST FAMILY AND GREAT PICS,,TA'DOW*


YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME OUT JOHNNY AND IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT THAT'S OK TOO, THANK YOU FOR YOUR VISIT THIS YEAR IN MAY AND HOPEFULLY WE WILL SEE NEXT YEAR...SOME OF US MAY COME OUT OUR WAY BEFORE THEN..KEEP YA POSTED..WE CAN RIDE AND EAT, AND THEN RIDE SOME MORE


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUST WANTED TO SEND A HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARK WITH ISLANDERS C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU ARE ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS IN THIS WORLD MAN AND WE ALL HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY AS MUCH AS WE ENJOY KNOWING YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Short video I made this weekend, still got more to upload


LOVE IT PHIL, KEEP THEM COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## JohnnyGuam

_NICE VIDS,,,,TTT_


----------



## BIG DIRTY

AH PATTI that time is quickly approaching. Will give you the dates and times. We will be riding out from Florida up to Pennsylvania. I will have a CO driver for ya


----------



## MB671

*THANKS FOR THE BIRTHDAY SHOT OUT... cant wait to kick it again :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> JUST WANTED TO SEND A HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARK WITH ISLANDERS C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS IN THIS WORLD MAN AND WE ALL HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY AS MUCH AS WE ENJOY KNOWING YOU!!!!!!


I'll second that !!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> JUST WANTED TO SEND A HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARK WITH ISLANDERS C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS IN THIS WORLD MAN AND WE ALL HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY AS MUCH AS WE ENJOY KNOWING YOU!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyva

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK, IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU LAST WEEKEND....SEE YOU IN THE SPRING..!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Well considering that most of the weekend was spent like this ....










I didn't get much shooting time in. But here's a little bit of what I got ...





































Then it was about to go down ... I don't think she had a clue as to the rabbit Team PA was gonna pull out it's hat!



















Dope of HOOTERS to have it on EVERY SINGLE 1 OF THE TV's & not just a select few ...



















:tears: still at it ... But a big shout out to OX & Marc along with Thomas from Jus Klownin for getting us right & Mikey too !!!































































& last but not least ... Whatda yinz know bout the dead guy in quick-e-mart parking lot ... :barf:


----------



## Soultrain

Happy Birthday Mark and i had a blast at the Battle of the Hydros


----------



## MB671

THANKS FOR B-DAY SHOT OUTS FAM! 
SEEING EVERYONE CRUISIN AROUND TOWN GOT ME TWITCHIN FOR SOME ACTION... 
SO HERE IT IS. ROOM FOR THE FAM AND 8 BATTERIES! SEE EVERYONE SOON...


----------



## Vayzfinest

Rockyva said:


> couple pics of my old rides, round 1999- 2000..
> View attachment 395893
> 
> last one in lineup 82 fleetwood 90'd 86 cutlass brougham


Nice, i remember this pic from way back in the day, made me love coupes.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## caprice on dz

If anyone took pics of my models at the battle let me know please, I completely forgot to myself


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## MB671

HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO OUR *SERVIN'EM* FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!! 

phil, the boys got pics and video of the models... ill get them to you


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF THE RIDERS OUT THERE FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST

great pictures up here too!! I've enjoyed every single one of them, I have some more to post tomorrow..it's been a great month!!!! 

A very special thank you to our military families and soldiers who spent the holiday apart...you are appreciated!!!!


----------



## 83lowlac

Happy Thanksgiving to all, Hope every1 had a nice safe and relaxing day


----------



## Mr. 412

jus reflecting on this Thanksgiving eve and I'm reminded of the things I'm thankful for & that really matter. Those are my 3 F's ... My Faith, My Family & My Friends. These are also the connections that sustain us in our lives no matter what may be going on in them as well. I hope like myself yinz also have had the opportunity to take the time to reconnect with those things in your lives that mean the most to you. 
Now since there's too many of yinz to text I figuered I'd just post up in here ...
so from me & my family I wish yinz all a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

gobble, gobble ...


----------



## Soultrain

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## klasick83

selling my deville anyone interested make an offer click on link below


----------



## Patti Dukez

klasick83 said:


> selling my deville anyone interested make an offer click on link below


good luck on the sale


----------



## REGAL81

HAPPY LATE THANKSGIVING PATTI


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> HAPPY LATE THANKSGIVING PATTI


:wave::wave::wave: NICE PIC!! HAPPY LATE THANKSGIVING I HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE FOR YOU ALL


----------



## payfred

Hi Patti thank you so so much for the for the package!! You are an angel!


----------



## Patti Dukez

*A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOES OUT TO DANA FROM STREET DREAMZ WHO HAS PROVEN THAT EVEN OLD GUYS CAN HOP CARS..JUST PLAYIN MAN YOUR ONE OF THE COOLEST DUDES I KNOW AND YOU ARE ONE OF MOST YOUNG AT HEART FRIENDS WE HAVE..KEEP BEING YOU AND STAY FUN:thumbsup:

HAPPPPPYYYY BIRTHDAY DANA DANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























*


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: NICE PIC!! HAPPY LATE THANKSGIVING I HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE FOR YOU ALL


THANKS YEA WE HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING


----------



## Rockyva

Happy Birthday Dana....


----------



## Rockyva

*UPDATES ON THE 51 TEARDOWN*


----------



## klasick83

Patti Dukez said:


> good luck on the sale


thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti check your p.m I sent ya 1

and paypal sent for the new dvd. Thanks


----------



## cln84703

Rockyva said:


> View attachment 399117
> View attachment 399118
> View attachment 399119


Looks good homie ready to get that dash paterned out!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> View attachment 399117
> View attachment 399118
> View attachment 399119


nice break down! can't wait to see it on the streets:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Patti check your p.m I sent ya 1
> 
> and paypal sent for the new dvd. Thanks


GOT IT, THANK YOU


----------



## Mr. 412

:uh:


http://vimeo.com/32128196


----------



## MB671

PATTI PATTI!
WHEN YOU GET THIS AT 400AM ILL PROBALY STILL BE SLEEPING. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyva

DOOR PANELS AND INTERIOR TRIM READY TO GO TO THE PAINT SHOP 
AND THE INTERIOR SHOP, TRYN MY BEST TO GET THIS THING DONE
TO RIDE IN THE SPRING/ EARLY SUMMER....ANYONE GOT ANY HOOKUPS
ON INTERIORS LEMME KNOW I NEED DOORS SEATS AND HEADLINER DONE.


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> *A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOES OUT TO DANA FROM STREET DREAMZ WHO HAS PROVEN THAT EVEN OLD GUYS CAN HOP CARS..JUST PLAYIN MAN YOUR ONE OF THE COOLEST DUDES I KNOW AND YOU ARE ONE OF MOST YOUNG AT HEART FRIENDS WE HAVE..KEEP BEING YOU AND STAY FUN:thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPPPPYYYY BIRTHDAY DANA DANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THANX PATTI IS ONLY GONNA GET BETTER.


----------



## Rockyva

Patti Dukez said:


> nice break down! can't wait to see it on the streets:thumbsup:


oh its commin.....and its gonna be correct...!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> *A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOES OUT TO DANA FROM STREET DREAMZ WHO HAS PROVEN THAT EVEN OLD GUYS CAN HOP CARS..JUST PLAYIN MAN YOUR ONE OF THE COOLEST DUDES I KNOW AND YOU ARE ONE OF MOST YOUNG AT HEART FRIENDS WE HAVE..KEEP BEING YOU AND STAY FUN:thumbsup:
> 
> HAPPPPPYYYY BIRTHDAY DANA DANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Man I missed that all together - my bad ... Happy Belated Birthday my Ninja !!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Hey Patty just touching base, gonna let you know the dates pretty soon


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Soultrain

Have a great weekend


----------



## zues213




----------



## Patti Dukez

zues213 said:


>


I LOVE THIS VIDEO:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


2:07 FAVORITE PART..that's a bad ass video with some super OG's More of that 62 please...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG DIRTY said:


> Hey Patty just touching base, gonna let you know the dates pretty soon


I'm in school right now big dirty so it'll have to be around March of 2012..I'm always down to support..I'm just down for the few winter months so I can work on my ride and grab a degree..

Glad to hear from you and I look forward to kicking it again soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> oh its commin.....and its gonna be correct...!!


that's what I like to hear!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> Have a great weekend


Soultrain! See you all next weekend?? I hope so!!!


----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> Soultrain! See you all next weekend?? I hope so!!!


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> :wave:


Oh man it's been a long time!! We were just talking about your clean cutty on the dvd the other night good to hear from you:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> Oh man it's been a long time!! We were just talking about your clean cutty on the dvd the other night good to hear from you:wave::thumbsup:


Thanks! And you're right, it's been a while.

I finally got it back with some new updates...pics on the topic


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave:sup patti hows the wagon coming


----------



## Vayzfinest




----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up everyone, finished another ride this weekend.










more at the link

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/2Customs/58impala/FINISHED/


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti have to lokk for some pics in my photobucket so I m going to drop some here..lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got the new dvd,..... PURE DOPENESS


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> Thanks! And you're right, it's been a while.
> 
> I finally got it back with some new updates...pics on the topic



I will check it out, Imperial got a little cruise action in the last dvd when we came down to Charlotte...u were gas hoppin Looks great!!

We will back down soon to kick it and do some cruising, hope to see it back out then:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lac-va-beach said:


> :wave:sup patti hows the wagon coming


still sitting in my garage looking like a big ass puzzle but I'm working on getting it back together soon..I have lots of help...it will be great


----------



## Patti Dukez

Vayzfinest said:


>


a bump for greatness, Casper did the damn thing on this one..definitley rolling out...going to pick up some goodies tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> Soultrain! See you all next weekend?? I hope so!!!


im gonna try my old lady made plans for us that eve down eastern shore


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Whats up everyone, finished another ride this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at the link
> 
> http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/2Customs/58impala/FINISHED/


:cheesy::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> im gonna try my old lady made plans for us that eve down eastern shore


.... plans with the wife are always good plans..go get your eastern shore on and we will catch up next time:thumbsup:

hope your back feels better too, I remember you were having trouble at Battle, get well soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> got the new dvd,..... PURE DOPENESS


I'm like this---> I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Patti have to lokk for some pics in my photobucket so I m going to drop some here..lol


HAHAHA..Courtney's face makes me wanna punch it..LOL

great pics!!! I finally have some to share too...photobucket has been taking forever but I got it


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS WEEKEND WAS THE BOMB...THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ FOR SHARING THEIR CHRISTMAS PARTY AND IT WAS A TRUE TRIBUTE TO SOME DEDICATED RIDERS...WHAT A NIGHT!!! FOR THOSE WHO CAN REMEMBER IT..LOL. 

PICS!!!

check the future...it's gonna be great!









Ox-Rox Pati and family

















3 wheelin Laura and Riley









The Ferrells


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

and it began...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

I have to a meeting but more pics later


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Naw this will be in JUNE time frame. I will let you know more. Thanks


----------



## flaked85

I HOPE YOU'RE FEELING BETTER HOMEGIRL.GET WELL SOON


----------



## flaked85

*WELL HERE IS WHAT WE GOT THIS YEAR FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ON THE STREETDREAMZ C.C. 3RD ANNUAL EVENT IN MD.HERE'S THE LINK FOR THE WEB EXCLUSIVE.*


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1201_lrmp_street_dreamz_picnic_show/index.html


----------



## flaked85

:werd:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> I HOPE YOU'RE FEELING BETTER HOMEGIRL.GET WELL SOON


Thanks Dana, you know nothing can hold us down...I'm better already....let's ride


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> *WELL HERE IS WHAT WE GOT THIS YEAR FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ON THE STREETDREAMZ C.C. 3RD ANNUAL EVENT IN MD.HERE'S THE LINK FOR THE WEB EXCLUSIVE.*
> 
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1201_lrmp_street_dreamz_picnic_show/index.html


very cool...as one spectator Patti Dukez said "this shit is the shit!!" he just changed my words around to sound nicer..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

More pics of the weekend



























lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

.


----------



## Patti Dukez

CONGRATULATIONS TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C. FOR THE WELL DESERVED COVERAGE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!! THAT WAS A GREAT DAY AND IT WAS ALL DUE TO A STRONG GROUP OF RIDERS DEDICATIED TO THE LIFE...THANK YOU PHIL GORDON AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MAKE THIS HAPPEN..THE SUPPORT IS JUST INCREDIBLE, EAST COAST BABY!!!


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C. FOR THE WELL DESERVED COVERAGE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!! THAT WAS A GREAT DAY AND IT WAS ALL DUE TO A STRONG GROUP OF RIDERS DEDICATIED TO THE LIFE...THANK YOU PHIL GORDON AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MAKE THIS HAPPEN..THE SUPPORT IS JUST INCREDIBLE, EAST COAST BABY!!!




FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.BIG SHOUT OUTS TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C..THAT'S A NICE SPREAD.I THINK I SEEN THAT GOLD CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PAGE SOMEWHERE BEFORE.


----------



## caprice on dz

It's Frrrrrriiiiiiidddddddaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! hoping to get off work a little early tonight, I would like to get the car washed and actually get a little sleep before heading to VA tomorrow


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C. FOR THE WELL DESERVED COVERAGE IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!! THAT WAS A GREAT DAY AND IT WAS ALL DUE TO A STRONG GROUP OF RIDERS DEDICATIED TO THE LIFE...THANK YOU PHIL GORDON AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MAKE THIS HAPPEN..THE SUPPORT IS JUST INCREDIBLE, EAST COAST BABY!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

flaked85 said:


> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.BIG SHOUT OUTS TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C..THAT'S A NICE SPREAD.I THINK I SEEN THAT GOLD CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PAGE SOMEWHERE BEFORE.


Yeah I thought so to but it's top is the wrong color!!!:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

anyone looking for 63 wagon please click on link and look or just bump the topic
*63 Bel air wagon clean uncut $12,500 O.B.O. salisbury nc 28147*

​


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

klasick83 said:


> anyone looking for 63 wagon please click on link and look or just bump the topic
> *63 Bel air wagon clean uncut $12,500 O.B.O. salisbury nc 28147nice *
> 
> ​


n e trades


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING RIDERS THANK YOU TO JUST KLOWNIN C.C. FOR HOSTING A BOMB TOY DRIVE THIS PAST WEEKEND, MANY CLUBS CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND THE END RESULT WAS A GREAT DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS BUT EVEN BETTER...SOME CHILDREN WILL NOT GO WITHOUT THIS YEAR AND FOR THAT WE ARE MOST GRATEFUL..

LET'S CHECK SOME PICS!!!! OH YEAH AND ON A SIDE NOTE, JOE YOU HAVE TO BE ONE OF THE COOLEST FUNNIEST DUDES I KNOW MAN I HAD AN ABSOLUTE BLAST KICKIN IT, AND EVEN THOUGH I MAY GET EXCITED TO PUNCH YOUR FACE EACH AND EVERYTIME I SEE YOU....IT'S PUNCHES OF RESPECT LOL ...DUDE YOUR AWESOME...SEE YOU ALL NEXT TIME!!!



















we stayed hydrated allllll daaaayyy...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Phil thanks for the ride in the bubble!!! That was so fun


----------



## Patti Dukez

A Family of Riders


----------



## Patti Dukez

A Family of Riders


----------



## Patti Dukez

the homies from Sick Kreations came out to show support...thank you Casper for the bomb pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG I



















then Santa and Joe went at it..lol









I finally got my shot and I took it..haha thank you Rolando


----------



## Patti Dukez

We appreciate you Mark you are awesome:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

time to sock some folks up!!



























mikey on the grill all day









lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

americas next dance crew right here...lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

we got down




































my girl


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

3 wheelin:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

3


----------



## Patti Dukez

this is what I like to call "Broke off Time"...LOL




































a nice ride home, thank you again to Just Klownin C.C.


----------



## ESClassic

^^^ great day, til my ass got hit wit that common ass headache that night. Buzz kill like shit.


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Patti Dukez said:


> this is what I like to call "Broke off Time"...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice ride home, thank you again to Just Klownin C.C.


Joe def looks broke the fuck off!!!!! I love EAST COAST lowriding!!!!!! Great pics Patti!!!!


----------



## Soultrain

nice pics looks like yall had a great time sorry i missed it i wont miss it next year thats for sure


----------



## drunken86

man i had a great time and patti u can give me face punches all day . um yeah i was def broke off but it was grrreeeaaat exept for sunday i was no bueno thanks to just klownin and patti i have your bottle opener hostage got nothin but respect for u and the riders on the east 



shabba!


----------



## mr.casper

*THIS MY HOMEBOY Manfredy Argueta HIS DOING DA DAM THING!! DATS WAT UP REPPING DA DMV THIS IS REAL LOCAL TALENT ON DA RISE! LOVE RESPECT HOMIE*






​


----------



## caprice on dz

drunken86 said:


> man i had a great time and patti u can give me face punches all day . um yeah i was def broke off but it was grrreeeaaat exept for sunday i was no bueno thanks to just klownin and patti i have your bottle opener hostage got nothin but respect for u and the riders on the east
> 
> 
> 
> shabba!


shiiiiittttt, when I got up to leave there must have been about a 12 pack worth of empty bottles under your chair, Definitely good times.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> nice pics looks like yall had a great time sorry i missed it i wont miss it next year thats for sure


man you were missed out there Soultrain...but next year is right!!! We have nothing but fun times ahead..you'll never really miss a thing because we will just do it up again and again:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> man i had a great time and patti u can give me face punches all day . um yeah i was def broke off but it was grrreeeaaat exept for sunday i was no bueno thanks to just klownin and patti i have your bottle opener hostage got nothin but respect for u and the riders on the east
> 
> 
> 
> shabba!



HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHABBA 4 LIFE!!!!! :roflmao:

Joe man you are ASHY...you need some lotion dog..LOL. by the end of the night we looked like we had been snowed on..LOL.

Dude that was a freaking awesome night kicking it with you, Phillip and the Just Klownin C.C. fam man if there was anyone one I'd want to have my bottle opener it would be you but I got to tell ya..we are gonna have to all get up soon I'm having trouble opening my Coronas right now...haha just playin  hey until the next time...stay cool man ya'll are awesome:thumbsup:

Oh and I'm coming up to the Scrap House to kick it with you guys, I'm going to gather some cool fools up with me too if that's cool...let's do the damn thang:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> *THIS MY HOMEBOY Manfredy Argueta HIS DOING DA DAM THING!! DATS WAT UP REPPING DA DMV THIS IS REAL LOCAL TALENT ON DA RISE! LOVE RESPECT HOMIE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

holyshit you fools got crunk at the toy drive.looked like a great time.


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> holyshit you fools got crunk at the toy drive.looked like a great time.


lol..yeah we had to stay warm!  Happy Holidays Dana Dane:h5: planning a trip up to visit the Scrap House soon if that's cool I'll hit you up to make the plans and we can all kick it for a night...talk to you soon:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> lol..yeah we had to stay warm!  Happy Holidays Dana Dane:h5: planning a trip up to visit the Scrap House soon if that's cool I'll hit you up to make the plans and we can all kick it for a night...talk to you soon:thumbsup:


COOL LMK


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO DROPJAW MAGAZINE FOR HOSTING ANOTHER GREAT WINTER CRUZ TOUR IN HAMPTON ROADS, VA...WE HAD ECS MAGAZINE OUT AND A SPECIAL VISIT FROM ISLANDERS C.C. AND TEAM 915 CAME DOWN TO BEAT THE PAVEMENT THEN KICK IT WITH US..OX-ROX AND PATI MADE IT A GREAT NIGHT AT THEIR CRIB COOKING IT UP AND MAKING SURE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME..THANK YOU TO OX'S FAMILY YOU ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

THIS NEXT YEAR COMING IN LOOKING STRONG AND WE ARE READY....LET'S DO THIS...2012 HERE WE COME

SOME PICS!!

Glenn from DropJaw Magazine



























Jammy Jamz









how its done


----------



## Patti Dukez

booty shots!









OX-ROX rolling in:thumbsup:


















MANA coming in sipping on some early morning special..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Makuas









the future


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Mona Lisa's the show host resturaunt:thumbsup:









lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Edward getting ready to put it up




































YEAAAHHH!!! LOL:thumbsup: 4 hits on the bumper


----------



## Patti Dukez

OX-ROX


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

More pics coming soon


----------



## Fonzoh

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Fonzoh said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Moe Pics:thumbsup:

the party went straight from the show to OX and Pati's


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol!




































how lowriders stay warm


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol



























superman punches..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

the ladies


----------



## flaked85

MORNING RIDERS


----------



## Patti Dukez

a great end to a great night!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> MORNING RIDERS


DANA DANE:h5: man I hope you have great Christmas


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> DANA DANE:h5: man I hope you have great Christmas


YOU KNOW I'M GONNA.HOPE YOURS IS THE SAME.uffin::h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

So merry fuckin Christmas to me, woke up at 730 am on Tuesday, my day off, to discover the neighborhood heroin addict had broken into my car, busted out my window and broke my dashboard just to steal my stereo but the dumb ass left all the wires in the car. While I have no hard evidence to prove it was him things were quiet for two years until he was recently released from jail. You can't keep a rider down though, already replaced the window and got a radio out of a buick roadmaster. The only highlight to come out of all this though is I found the roadmaster's has very comfortable seats, so now I have to find a clean set for the caprice. Funniest thing about it though somehow he ejected my *RIDE OF A LIFETIME* dvd, proof positive you can't FUCK with Servin'em, lol.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

:inout:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> So merry fuckin Christmas to me, woke up at 730 am on Tuesday, my day off, to discover the neighborhood heroin addict had broken into my car, busted out my window and broke my dashboard just to steal my stereo but the dumb ass left all the wires in the car. While I have no hard evidence to prove it was him things were quiet for two years until he was recently released from jail. You can't keep a rider down though, already replaced the window and got a radio out of a buick roadmaster. The only highlight to come out of all this though is I found the roadmaster's has very comfortable seats, so now I have to find a clean set for the caprice. Funniest thing about it though somehow he ejected my *RIDE OF A LIFETIME* dvd, proof positive you can't FUCK with Servin'em, lol.


DAMN RIGHT! NO ONE can keep you down Phillip...no crack head, no punk ass thieves, no police (lol)...you keep your head up..you need anything you let me know


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> YOU KNOW I'M GONNA.HOPE YOURS IS THE SAME.uffin::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Hawaiian Built said:


> :inout:


NINJA SLAP


----------



## Patti Dukez

:nicoderm:


----------



## drunken86

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5: sounds good to me just gotta ask the boss:rofl: lol


Patti Dukez said:


> HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHABBA 4 LIFE!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> Joe man you are ASHY...you need some lotion dog..LOL. by the end of the night we looked like we had been snowed on..LOL.
> 
> Dude that was a freaking awesome night kicking it with you, Phillip and the Just Klownin C.C. fam man if there was anyone one I'd want to have my bottle opener it would be you but I got to tell ya..we are gonna have to all get up soon I'm having trouble opening my Coronas right now...haha just playin  hey until the next time...stay cool man ya'll are awesome:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh and I'm coming up to the Scrap House to kick it with you guys, I'm going to gather some cool fools up with me too if that's cool...let's do the damn thang:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Happy Holidays Patti


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FROM YOUR FRIENDS ACROSS THE SEA - KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO:wave:








HOLDING IT DOWN - KOREA 2011


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

merry Xmas : message to all ya'll

Money's short times are hard, here's your f-ing Christmas card.

Happy holidays from the 
PedaL ScraperZ family & bike club


----------



## klasick83

88 monte carlo ss w/ ls front clip clean uncut 
*88 cutlass t-tops fresh paint*
*63 Bel air wagon clean uncut $12,500 O.B.O. salisbury nc 28147*


----------



## 83lowlac

Merry Christmas to all from the 412, hope everyone had a GREAT and SAFE holiday weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FROM YOUR FRIENDS ACROSS THE SEA - KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLDING IT DOWN - KOREA 2011


THANK YOU SO MUCH, WHAT YOU DO IS FAR MORE ADMIRABLE BUT TRUST ME WHEN I SAY I WILL ALWAYS DO MY BEST TO REPRESENT POSITIVE LOWRIDING TO THE FULLEST AND WE APPRECIATE YOU...GREAT PIC! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY....LOVE AND SUPPORT TO OUR TROOPS..YOU ARE THE STRONG


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


MERRY CHRISTMAS LOYALTY!! I was just talking about making the trip back up soon....I'm getting an EasyPass..lol but hey whatever you have...count me in...see you all soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> merry Xmas : message to all ya'll
> 
> Money's short times are hard, here's your f-ing Christmas card.
> 
> Happy holidays from the
> PedaL ScraperZ family & bike club
> View attachment 411676


lol! awesome card! MERRY CHRISTMAS PEDAL SCRAPERZ!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


MERRY CHRISTMAS MY CURBSIDE FAMILY...YOU ARE AWESOME


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS LOYALTY!! I was just talking about making the trip back up soon....I'm getting an EasyPass..lol but hey whatever you have...count me in...see you all soon:thumbsup:


THATS WHATS UP PATTI U WELCOME ANYTIME.

ILL KEEP U POSTED OF ANYTHING HAPPENING DOWN THIS WAY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH, WHAT YOU DO IS FAR MORE ADMIRABLE BUT TRUST ME WHEN I SAY I WILL ALWAYS DO MY BEST TO REPRESENT POSITIVE LOWRIDING TO THE FULLEST AND WE APPRECIATE YOU...GREAT PIC! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY....LOVE AND SUPPORT TO OUR TROOPS..YOU ARE THE STRONG


x412

Love, Admire & am eternally grateful for our armed services !!!


----------



## Rockyva

2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FROM YOUR FRIENDS ACROSS THE SEA - KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLDING IT DOWN - KOREA 2011




Awesome photo op, I trained with the ROK Marines back in late 90's what a cool experiance that was, 
stay safe and thanks for all that you do guys..!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

sup Patti


----------



## milkbone

SUP PATTI :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> sup Patti


OX-ROX HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU PATI AND YOUR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## Soultrain

Happy New Year Patti may God Bless you and your family


----------



## caprice on dz

happy new year servin'em family


----------



## MB671

*HAPPY NEW YEAR PATTI AND THE SERVIN'EM FAMILIES 
*_*2012 HERE WE COME, PREPARE TO GET SERVED! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SOON 

ISLANDER CC wishing everyone the BEST :thumbsup:*_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Happy 2012


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!! We have a lot ahead of us this year, I'm really looking forward to 2012...nothing but the best for the East Coast!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR PATTI AND THE SERVIN'EM FAMILIES
> *_*2012 HERE WE COME, PREPARE TO GET SERVED! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SOON
> 
> ISLANDER CC wishing everyone the BEST :thumbsup:*_


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5: HAPPY NEW YEARS MY ISLANDERS C.C. FAMILY...MAN I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Happy 2012


Happy New Year to you, thank you for everything that you do!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> Happy New Year Patti may God Bless you and your family


Happy New Year Soultrain, looking forward to kicking it again soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> happy new year servin'em family


Happy New Year Phillip! I hope you had a nice one


----------



## Patti Dukez

83lowlac said:


> Merry Christmas to all from the 412, hope everyone had a GREAT and SAFE holiday weekend


Definitely! Thank you to my 412 family, we hope you did the same....STREETS=2012


----------



## Soultrain

Patti Dukez said:


> Happy New Year Soultrain, looking forward to kicking it again soon


its always a pleasure


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti I just hear the Lincoln hit upper 70`s.. As soon as I get the video I will post it..


Houston Street Dreamz....


----------



## flaked85

I HAD TO SHARE.


----------



## rivman

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO! :toothygrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti I just hear the Lincoln hit upper 70`s.. As soon as I get the video I will post it..
> 
> 
> Houston Street Dreamz....


Damn straight! I saw your post about him blowing out both front tires I bet that shit looked crazy LOL...I'm real impressed with how far that lincoln has come..I'm looking forward to making a trip out there and seeing it go down in person


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> FELIZ AÑO NUEVO! :toothygrin:


YEEAAAHEE YEEAAHEE!!! Happy New Year Rivman! I'm getting ready to get up with Snow on coming down just to kick it again..eat lots of food and drink beer..if you're down then we are too:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> I HAD TO SHARE.


I haven't gotten to watch the whole thing but I will...so far I see 61 Impala, 62 Impala, 58 Impala, and hell yeah I'm enjoying it!!


----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> YEEAAAHEE YEEAAHEE!!! Happy New Year Rivman! I'm getting ready to get up with Snow on coming down just to kick it again..eat lots of food and drink beer..if you're down then we are too:thumbsup:


Cool. Lmk when...


----------



## cripn8ez

Hello all hope new yr was vool and xmas was better whoop whoop have a G weekend get at me all and u also MAN haha patti..


----------



## flaked85

hilarious commercial:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> hilarious commercial:roflmao:


AAAGGGHHHH!!! STREETS!!!!!! ...never turn your backon'em..LOL.


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> Hello all hope new yr was vool and xmas was better whoop whoop have a G weekend get at me all and u also MAN haha patti..


We da manz..lol! Yeah it's been a great year so far..2012 is going to be incredible...hopefully see you all soon and get our ride on:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> AAAGGGHHHH!!! STREETS!!!!!! ...never turn your backon'em..LOL.


Yeah I'm offended ... Who turns their back on the streets !!!! Lol

How's tha studies go Ms Patti? Or how's the Patti Wagon? Luv you !!!


----------



## milkbone

WUZ CRACKIN PATTI:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> WUZ CRACKIN PATTI:wave:


:h5:


----------



## block5

Happy Monday servin em TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> Yeah I'm offended ... Who turns their back on the streets !!!! Lol
> 
> How's tha studies go Ms Patti? Or how's the Patti Wagon? Luv you !!!


hahaha..that fool rode off on that razor like a boss too..LOL great commercial

Luv for you too man!! the wagon is still looking like a chump in my garage but the progress will be soon, had to help a couple of friends out but I'm ready now will post pics hopefully this weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> Happy Monday servin em TTT


Happy Monday for sure thank goodness it's over


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


> Happy Monday for sure thank goodness it's over


SNOWSHIT ITSNOWED :fool2:


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


> hahaha..that fool rode off on that razor like a boss too..LOL great commercial
> 
> Luv for you too man!! the wagon is still looking like a chump in my garage but the progress will be soon, had to help a couple of friends out but I'm ready now will post pics hopefully this weekend


THEY BETTER NOT BE OLD PICS PATTI...LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> SNOWSHIT ITSNOWED :fool2:


OH SHIT!!! I had a feeling it would!! I apologize I missed your call, man yesterday was BUSY!!!!!!! you know how it is, you stay busy..lol. I will hit you this afternoon..and then I'll call you too...haha:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> THEY BETTER NOT BE OLD PICS PATTI...LOL


You got me:happysad: haha..no they will be new pics I just had to get the old motivation back in order but I'm ready to take the challenge...come on "Old School Romance" don't fail me now baby!! 

I was reading my new JEGS cataloge before bed too..I think I found some orders in my future


----------



## bigg_E

DOLLE GIRL IS COMING TO NC! COME CHECK OUT OUR RO SISTER IN ACTION! 








GET YOUR TICKETS HERE:
http://www.shopping.tuespaciomusica...DB3F85F3A4543403DFD3E3F258CB9C4B.qscstrfrnt06


----------



## flaked85

*BRAND NEW UNMOUNTED SET OF 72 SPOKE 13X7 REV CROSSLACE ZENITHS. BLACK CHROME, NEW STYLE KNOCKOFF WITH CHANGABLE WHEEL CHIP.I DON'T NEED TO SELL THESE BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS ON THE CAR A WAS PUTTING THEM ON.$2200.00 O.B.O.OUT OF STATE BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF SELLING PRICE.*


























THIS KNOCKOFF WITH ALL HARDWARE


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Soultrain

:wave:yo Patti whats good fam do me a favor when you read this holla really loud EAST COAST LOWRIDERS BABY


----------



## Ox-Roxs

hola Patti


----------



## block5

ITS FRIIIIIDDDDDAAAAYYYYY


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti Dukez


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Patti Dukez


OX-ROX:wave: man I'm trying to come check out that ride you picked up this weekend..I'll hit you up this week and see when you're at the pad


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP


WHAT'S UP!! That top kills..can't wait to check it out in person:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> ITS FRIIIIIDDDDDAAAAYYYYY


GOOD TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND...man you have one awesome family:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:yo Patti whats good fam do me a favor when you read this holla really loud EAST COAST LOWRIDERS BABY


YOU GOT IT!!! EAST COASTTTTTTTT ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> *BRAND NEW UNMOUNTED SET OF 72 SPOKE 13X7 REV CROSSLACE ZENITHS. BLACK CHROME, NEW STYLE KNOCKOFF WITH CHANGABLE WHEEL CHIP.I DON'T NEED TO SELL THESE BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS ON THE CAR A WAS PUTTING THEM ON.$2200.00 O.B.O.OUT OF STATE BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF SELLING PRICE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS KNOCKOFF WITH ALL HARDWARE


TTT


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Morning riders!!!! :wave: :wave:......


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> WHAT'S UP!! That top kills..can't wait to check it out in person:thumbsup:


WELL WE PLANNING OUR PICNIC U CAN CHECK IT OUT THEN


----------



## R00STER

whats up Patti


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


> GOOD TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND...man you have one awesome family:h5:


Was good to see you also! Thanks was glad they all came out with me. Can't wait to kick it this year and get our corona on


----------



## lefhandman

NICE THATS HOW YOU RIDE..............................


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

flaked85 said:


> *BRAND NEW UNMOUNTED SET OF 72 SPOKE 13X7 REV CROSSLACE ZENITHS. BLACK CHROME, NEW STYLE KNOCKOFF WITH CHANGABLE WHEEL CHIP.I DON'T NEED TO SELL THESE BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS ON THE CAR A WAS PUTTING THEM ON.$2200.00 O.B.O.OUT OF STATE BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF SELLING PRICE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS KNOCKOFF WITH ALL HARDWARE


If u cant sell dana auction them off


----------



## flaked85

83lac-va-beach said:


> If u cant sell dana auction them off



i already sold them.


----------



## flaked85

funny shit rt here


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Lowridazrey

Were coild i get some dvd's let me know


----------



## flaked85

TTT:h5:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IERWeWdxSeM

Sup Patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING RIDERS!!! ANOTHER GREAT WEEK, LET'S DO IT:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IERWeWdxSeM
> 
> Sup Patti


that's the shat right there Morning Ox-Rox!! Got some pics to post later..we need to get that thing out in the light for some before and after shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Lowridazrey said:


> Were coild i get some dvd's let me know


no problem! I'll have the newest up for sale on www.pattidukezproductions.com later tonight!


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> Was good to see you also! Thanks was glad they all came out with me. Can't wait to kick it this year and get our corona on


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


SOULTRAIN


----------



## Patti Dukez

lefhandman said:


> NICE THATS HOW YOU RIDE..............................


FOR LIFE:h5: HEY HEY HEY LEFTHANDMAN:wave::wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

R00STER said:


> whats up Patti


GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ROOSTER ALWAYS, LOOK FORWARD TO KICKING IT AGAIN SOON- KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:


MY TALENTED FAM:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WELL WE PLANNING OUR PICNIC U CAN CHECK IT OUT THEN


LET ME KNOW AND WE ARE THERE:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> LET ME KNOW AND WE ARE THERE:h5:


YEA ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T

FOR PATTI AND THE SERVIN'UM CREW HAVE A GOOD DAY ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Patti


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> MY TALENTED FAM:wave:



:h5:

Jus tryin' to be like you!


----------



## drunken86

wut up


----------



## sl33py_89

Wat up eastcoast ryders!


----------



## caprice on dz

Hump day and what a nice one, tax returs already coming in and parts startong to be ordered


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> T
> T
> T
> 
> FOR PATTI AND THE SERVIN'UM CREW HAVE A GOOD DAY ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR PICNIC!!! I'LL HAVE FLYERS UP THIS WEEKEND:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Patti


YEAHHHEEEE YEAHHEEEE DROP TOP 65 GUY:nicoderm: I HAVE TO UNLOAD THE PICS FROM MY CAMERA AND GET THEM UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> :h5:
> 
> Jus tryin' to be like you!


AWWW MAN:happysad: THANK YOU:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> wut up


WAT UP JOE!! WE WERE TRYING TO GET UP WITH YOU A COUPLE WEEKENDS AGO, IT WAS KICK IT TIME AND YOU MISSED THE KICKIN IT TRAIN...IT'S ALL GOOD I'M COMING BACK UP SOON HOPE WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER THEN:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

sl33py_89 said:


> Wat up eastcoast ryders!


EAST COAST ALL DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Hump day and what a nice one, tax returs already coming in and parts startong to be ordered


GET GET IT PHIL:ninja:


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Patti i hope you have a great weekend


----------



## sl33py_89

Got a 84 2dr fleetwood for sale..131,000 og miles, cream exterior paint n interior same....16s in da rear n 8 in frnt...2 pumps 4 batts...10 switches!! hmu fo info...i cant upload pix cuz im usin my fone..lmk peepz or hmu 3017606320... I got pix on my fone...askin 2 gs


----------



## payfred

Hey Babygirl I watched tha DVD again yesterday and I must say you are a genius with the camera :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> Hey Babygirl I watched tha DVD again yesterday and I must say you are a genius with the camera :thumbsup:


X2 she is the MAN lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Patti Dukez said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR PICNIC!!! I'LL HAVE FLYERS UP THIS WEEKEND:h5:


Cool deal just hit me thanx i think we all cantvwait lol


----------



## caprice on dz

whats up crew


----------



## caprice on dz

Slowly piecing together needed items so come spring/summer I can roll on my wire wheels. Not sure which wheel chips I will use yet.


----------



## 1SICK8T4

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

caprice on dz said:


> Slowly piecing together needed items so come spring/summer I can roll on my wire wheels. Not sure which wheel chips I will use yet.


either or look good ... :thumbsup: 


1SICK8T4 said:


> :wave: :h5:


:finger:


----------



## ESClassic

EASTCOAST!!! Damn it feels good out here in MD. If it wasnt for the flat id be hitting the streets right now. But I got my 95 on spokes tho, cleaned that succa up.


----------



## flaked85

we're all gonna sick as dogs because of this weather.bullshit get sick weather:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rockyva

flaked85 said:


> we're all gonna sick as dogs because of this weather.bullshit get sick weather:thumbsdown:


Wassup Dana, how you been.? your name came up couple of times down at the car show in 
Miami last weekend...your a trip homie.!!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## flaked85

Rockyva said:


> Wassup Dana, how you been.? your name came up couple of times down at the car show in
> Miami last weekend...your a trip homie.!!


SUP ROCKY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?EVERYTHANG IS GOOD DOWN HERE IN SOUTHERN MD.JUST TRYING TO GET MOTIVATED TO WORK ON THESE CARS.THIS WEATHERS GOT A ****** HEAD POUNDING,BUT IMA BE ALRIGHT.FOOLS IN MIAMI WAS SPEAKINN ON A BROTHA.I HOPE IT WASN'T ANYTHING BAD.LOL.I'M JUST A WILD ASS ***** USUALLY AT ALL TIMES.IT'S FUNNER.FUNNER IS REALLY A WORD,LOOK IT UP.:h5:


----------



## Rockyva

flaked85 said:


> SUP ROCKY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?EVERYTHANG IS GOOD DOWN HERE IN SOUTHERN MD.JUST TRYING TO GET MOTIVATED TO WORK ON THESE CARS.THIS WEATHERS GOT A ****** HEAD POUNDING,BUT IMA BE ALRIGHT.FOOLS IN MIAMI WAS SPEAKINN ON A BROTHA.I HOPE IT WASN'T ANYTHING BAD.LOL.I'M JUST A WILD ASS ***** USUALLY AT ALL TIMES.IT'S FUNNER.FUNNER IS REALLY A WORD,LOOK IT UP.:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

* STREETDREAMZ CC MD CHAPTER 4TH ANNUAL PICINC DATE IS SET FOR SUNDAY JUNE 24TH AT THE SAME SPOT FROM THE LAST TWO YEARS,FLYER COMING SOON,MARK YOUR CALENDERS RIDERS.*


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAHEEE YEAHEEE DANA HIT ME WITH THE INFO I'M READY TO GO!!!!! MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GREAT YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S TIME TO GET THE PARTIES STARTED...GET YOUR CALENDARS OUT AND MARK THE DATES...LOYALTY C.C. COOKOUT, STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT AND THE NEW USO C.C. AND WESTSIDE C.C. COOKOUT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


DEFINITELY GOING TO MAKE THIS


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Slowly piecing together needed items so come spring/summer I can roll on my wire wheels. Not sure which wheel chips I will use yet.


:nicoderm:I'm ready to see you rolling phil:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Hey Babygirl I watched tha DVD again yesterday and I must say you are a genius with the camera :thumbsup:


THANK YOU PAYFRED


----------



## Rockyva

Patti Dukez said:


> THANK YOU PAYFRED


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> DEFINITELY GOING TO MAKE THIS


CANT WAIT


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> :nicoderm:I'm ready to see you rolling phil:thumbsup:


Im tryin, its lonely out here rollin on stock wheels, lol


----------



## CREATING CURRENCY




----------



## Soultrain

whats good fam:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

Factory steering wheel in the caprice is broken so I'm changing it up, just came in the mail today, billet aluminum with mahogany ring grip.


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Factory steering wheel in the caprice is broken so I'm changing it up, just came in the mail today, billet aluminum with mahogany ring grip.


LOVE IT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


>


Calender marked! Think I might grab a hotel room that weekend so I can parking lot kick with all the riders the night before :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

got these 3 rides prices have been lowered
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ncut-12-500-o-b-o-salisbury-nc-28147-a-3.html
$11,000 0r best offer for the wagon
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/321557-88-cutlass-t-tops-fresh-paint-3.html
$4,800 or bestoffr for cutlass w/t-tops
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...e-carlo-ss-w-ls-front-clip-clean-uncut-2.html
$3,200 for monte was an ss now has ls front clip w/t-tops


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


> IT'S TIME TO GET THE PARTIES STARTED...GET YOUR CALENDARS OUT AND MARK THE DATES...LOYALTY C.C. COOKOUT, STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT AND THE NEW USO C.C. AND WESTSIDE C.C. COOKOUT:thumbsup:


 *WASSUP FRIENDS AND FAM'S! JUST HAPPY REMINDER, HAPPY SERVIN'EM!*


----------



## MB671

REGAL81 said:


>


*95 NORTH, NJ TURNPIKE WAS HELL OF A BLAST ON 13'S*


----------



## MB671

REGAL81 said:


>


*NO TRAILERS* (just in case):dunno:


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


>


 *GREAT SPOT, GREAT TIME'S!!! THANKS DANA*


----------



## MB671

*PATTI, PATTI! HAPPY MONDAY!!! WAKE UP AND GO START SERVIN'EM :thumbsup: GOOD NIGHT! :facepalm:*


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


>





IMA HIT THIS ONE FOR SURE.:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

MB671 said:


> *95 NORTH, NJ TURNPIKE WAS HELL OF A BLAST ON 13'S*


gonna try to make this one, ride wont be too bad if I can carpool with someone or at least follow a group up


----------



## REGAL81

MB671 said:


> *NO TRAILERS* (just in case):dunno:


LET US KNOW WE CAN MAKE SOME ARRANGEMENTS TO PARK THE TRAILERS IN ANOTHER LOCATION


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Patti i hope you have a great week


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti u ready for this weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti u ready for this weekend


man I'm super ready to roll out


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> Hey Patti i hope you have a great week


SOULTRAIN:wave: back at ya man:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> *95 NORTH, NJ TURNPIKE WAS HELL OF A BLAST ON 13'S*


WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....that's all you heard right..LOL 

let's do it again:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

OX-ROX 1965 DROP TOP...MORE PICS TO COME:thumbsup:



















wouldn't be right without it..


----------



## Venom62

Morning !!


----------



## Mr. 412

Nice come up OX ... :thumbsup:

Anyone traveling to Carl Casper this year?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti Dukez said:


> OX-ROX 1965 DROP TOP...MORE PICS TO COME:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't be right without it..


Thanks Patti


----------



## MB671

*WASSUP OX, always a great time at the pad... RahRAH!!! to that bigg ass hawaiian dude* :shh:


----------



## MB671

Patti Dukez said:


> WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....that's all you heard right..LOL
> 
> let's do it again:h5:


*MORE LIKE WOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! LETS ROLL* :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

wassup ....yeah is anyone rollin to carl casper???


----------



## caprice on dz

MINT'Z said:


> wassup ....yeah is anyone rollin to carl casper???


what's that ?


----------



## MINT'Z

a car show in KY


caprice on dz said:


> what's that ?


----------



## flaked85

MINT'Z said:


> wassup ....yeah is anyone rollin to carl casper???


I'M FLYING SOUTHWEST AIR.:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> OX-ROX 1965 DROP TOP...MORE PICS TO COME:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't be right without it..


I see me some inspiration for a future model build uffin:


----------



## flaked85

TTT :rimshot:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup everyone.. Ya we are rolling to Carl Casper Orale Casper.. lol 10 hours run...


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Mr. 412 said:


>


lol She is bad.. lol


----------



## Mr. 412

Ox-Roxs said:


> lol She is bad.. lol


I coulda' swore the girl throwing the punch was Patti .... :dunno:



Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup everyone.. Ya we are rolling to Carl Casper Orale Casper.. lol 10 hours run...


:thumbsup: 

See yinz there ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

I WANT TO GIVE A "BETTER LATE THAN NEVER" SUPER SONIC BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUT TO THAT COOL FOOL MANA!!!!!!!! HIS BIRTHDAY WAS THIS PAST WEEKEND AND WELL...WE WERE PRETTY DAMN DRUNK LOL...HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























haha..look at his face with sweet bum lady boobs on his back



























finally...


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRFDAY MANA.


----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY MANA.


X412

Happy belated Birthday MANA ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAD A BLAST WITH MANNY AND THE WHOLE FAMILY CELEBRATING EDWARDS GOING AWAY PARTY!!!! LET'S ROCK SOME PICS:h5:

A little nasty never stops us




























OX-ROX


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL!!!!!









MORE PICS COMING:h5:


----------



## flaked85

LOOK AT THIS FOOL ^^^^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patty where was that party again.. ohhh I member Mana Asses....lol


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Hawaiian Built

_*Appreciations for tha B-Day shouts*_


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Mr. 412

H.B.D. OX !!!


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

what up Servin Em crew


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING TO MY EXTENDED FAM...Man we have had a great year so far and it's just getting started!!! 

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP THIS WEEKEND TO CARL CASPER!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Vayzfinest said:


> what up Servin Em crew


:h5::wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PICS OF THE PAST WEEKEND!!! Man, I feel like can't get right this week..lol. It was a party weekend with friends and family celebrating our baby Riley and the coolest dude I know OX-ROX!!! 

PICS!!!!

Riley's bday:thumbsup:









my neighbors and his giant boobies lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

OM NOM NOM..lol


















wtf??!!! lol..that's the look


----------



## Patti Dukez

we drank beer and ate cake all day..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

OX-ROX BDAY





























kickin it with the cowboy









Luis:thumbsup:









to ox!!









:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patty where was that party again.. ohhh I member Mana Asses....lol


LOL Mana's asses where the party is jumpin all the time


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> LOOK AT THIS FOOL ^^^^^^^^^^^^lol


HAHA..this was the next morning fool and some more party fools below'em.lol... looking forward to coming up to the Scrape House soon!!



















Jamz had his "own" bottle..lol


----------



## Rockyva

lil progress past few weeks on the 51, thought I would share with ya...getting ready for the paint shop, almost all the way tore down...
the mural is actually on my clove box, and last pics are my fender skirts... comming along..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> View attachment 441712
> View attachment 441713
> View attachment 441714
> View attachment 441715
> View attachment 441716
> 
> 
> lil progress past few weeks on the 51, thought I would share with ya...getting ready for the paint shop, almost all the way tore down...
> the mural is actually on my clove box, and last pics are my fender skirts... comming along..


LOOKING GOOD ROCKY..looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


:wave::wave::thumbsup: SAME TO YOU


----------



## CHINGON66




----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::thumbsup: SAME TO YOU


----------



## Vayzfinest

Nice! who did the mural and lettering?






Rockyva said:


> View attachment 441712
> View attachment 441713
> View attachment 441714
> View attachment 441715
> View attachment 441716
> 
> 
> lil progress past few weeks on the 51, thought I would share with ya...getting ready for the paint shop, almost all the way tore down...
> the mural is actually on my clove box, and last pics are my fender skirts... comming along..


----------



## Mr. 412

Jus' a quick posting from a great weekend; 

Gonna take a sec to get to the rest due to just loosing a dear, dear friend ...

but stay tuned!


----------



## Rockyva

Vayzfinest said:


> Nice! who did the mural and lettering?


I HAVE A GUY OUT IN SACRAMENTO, REAL GOOD GUY WITH GOOD PRICES TOO..IF YOU WANT I CAN GET YOU HIS INFO.
I HAVE KNOWN HIM FOR YEARS AND JUST TOLD HIM WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR AND HE GOT DOWN WITH ITT...REAL HAPPY WITH THE WAY IT 
TURNED OUT...


----------



## flaked85

Vayzfinest said:


> Nice! who did the mural and lettering?





YO CHARLIE IF YOU NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT DONE IN YOUR OWN BACKYARD HOMIE.HIT ME UP OR HIT UP PAT FROM INDIVIDUALS.DONE DEAL:wave:


----------



## flaked85

Mr. 412 said:


> Jus' a quick posting from a great weekend;
> 
> Gonna take a sec to get to the rest due to just loosing a dear, dear friend ...
> 
> but stay tuned!



yeah i heard about you losing your friend homie.sorry to hear that mike.glad we had an eventful weekend at caspers homie.no ****


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

flaked85 said:


> YO CHARLIE IF YOU NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT DONE IN YOUR OWN BACKYARD HOMIE.HIT ME UP OR HIT UP PAT FROM INDIVIDUALS.DONE DEAL:wave:


ill be hitting you up some time this year to get stuff done


----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


> yeah i heard about you losing your friend homie.sorry to hear that mike.glad we had an eventful weekend at caspers homie.no ****


Thanks DANA ... Ya know I really owe it to you, Joe & BJ cause I got news of tha homie & some other things once we got back to the room from the show Friday night & kick'n it wit yinz & being at tha show occupied me enough to allow me to not really deal with anything til I got home! I appreciate yah for that !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## Patti Dukez

BADASS SHOTS CURBSIDE:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I APPRECIATE DANA DANE FOR TAKING SERVIN'EM IN THE PIT AND I SAW THE PICS WITH SOME SHIRTS OUT THERE!!! MAN I SMILED FOR SO LONG AND HARD MY TEETH DRIED OUT..LOL.

THANK YOU ALL, I'M GOING TO GET WITH JAMZ THIS WEEK TO SEE THE FOOTAGE AND HOOK IT UP!!! WE ARE DEFINITELY A TEAM ON THE STREETS!!!

MIKE I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I'M TRULY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, IT'S NEVER EASY AND YOU CAN NEVER GET USED TO IT...ANOTHER SOUL CALLED TO HEAVEN TO LEAVE HIS BODY BEHIND BUT HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HE NEVER LEAVES BECAUSE HE WALKS WITH THEM EVERYDAY IN SPIRIT..GOD BLESS


----------



## MINT'Z

sup


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> BADASS SHOTS CURBSIDE:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I APPRECIATE DANA DANE FOR TAKING SERVIN'EM IN THE PIT AND I SAW THE PICS WITH SOME SHIRTS OUT THERE!!! MAN I SMILED FOR SO LONG AND HARD MY TEETH DRIED OUT..LOL.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL, I'M GOING TO GET WITH JAMZ THIS WEEK TO SEE THE FOOTAGE AND HOOK IT UP!!! WE ARE DEFINITELY A TEAM ON THE STREETS!!!
> 
> MIKE I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I'M TRULY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, IT'S NEVER EASY AND YOU CAN NEVER GET USED TO IT...ANOTHER SOUL CALLED TO HEAVEN TO LEAVE HIS BODY BEHIND BUT HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HE NEVER LEAVES BECAUSE HE WALKS WITH THEM EVERYDAY IN SPIRIT..GOD BLESS



NO PROBLEM HOMEGIRL,BUT IF IF WASN'T FOR MINT'Z I WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN IN THE PIT MYSELF.BUT ANYWAY YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pics are bad ass. Especially me in my cast with ron on the switch.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Wassup bro,didn't get a chance to kickit wit u guys. Seen u 's was busy it da pit. Gud show!


Hannibal Lector said:


> Pics are bad ass. Especially me in my cast with ron on the switch.


----------



## caprice on dz

need some input, bout to get cracking getting my rims ready when the weather breaks. Now, I'm starting with previous rusty spokes that have been de-rusted, was gonna do chrome dish with dark metallic cherry centers to match the car but I just noticed some scratches and dings in the lips so now I'm thinking bout matching the lips to the car and doing the centers in a silver flake. :dunno:


----------



## Soultrain

:h5atti whats good fam


----------



## lowpro85

caprice on dz said:


> need some input, bout to get cracking getting my rims ready when the weather breaks. Now, I'm starting with previous rusty spokes that have been de-rusted, was gonna do chrome dish with dark metallic cherry centers to match the car but I just noticed some scratches and dings in the lips so now I'm thinking bout matching the lips to the car and doing the centers in a silver flake. :dunno:


If you cant leave the center chrome I would do the center the same color as the lip. Post pic of your ride :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

The hubs had a good amount of chrome peel


----------



## flaked85

SUP PATTI I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME POSTING UP THESE BATTERY CHARGERS ON ONE OF THE BEST THREADS ON LAYITLOW.

BUT I'M LETTING BOTH OF THESE 1072 SCHUMACHER MULTI CHARGERS GO FOR $400 LOCAL PICK UP OR THE OUT OF TOWN BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.LMK


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> BADASS SHOTS CURBSIDE:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I APPRECIATE DANA DANE FOR TAKING SERVIN'EM IN THE PIT AND I SAW THE PICS WITH SOME SHIRTS OUT THERE!!! MAN I SMILED FOR SO LONG AND HARD MY TEETH DRIED OUT..LOL.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL, I'M GOING TO GET WITH JAMZ THIS WEEK TO SEE THE FOOTAGE AND HOOK IT UP!!! WE ARE DEFINITELY A TEAM ON THE STREETS!!!
> 
> MIKE I JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT I'M TRULY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, IT'S NEVER EASY AND YOU CAN NEVER GET USED TO IT...ANOTHER SOUL CALLED TO HEAVEN TO LEAVE HIS BODY BEHIND BUT HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY HE NEVER LEAVES BECAUSE HE WALKS WITH THEM EVERYDAY IN SPIRIT..GOD BLESS


Thanks Patti ... My heart breaks most for tha' kidz BUT your words are exact & comforting !!!



flaked85 said:


> NO PROBLEM HOMEGIRL,BUT IF IF WASN'T FOR MINT'Z I WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN IN THE PIT MYSELF.BUT ANYWAY YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK.


S. H. I. T. 
You need to check yo self before your wreck yo self & give the proper thanks to the proper peeps!

He was suppose to take care of us too ... That was his part of the trip, but he failed !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Sorry these are as late as they are; my worlds been fucked up ...

Hope yinz enjoy!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS HOMIE


----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


> GREAT PICS HOMIE


Thanks ninja ... I gotta go next year to make up for my lack of focus & catch all the other shit that wasn't goin on in tha pit!
Thats a BIG mutha fuck'n show !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Oh yah ... forgot this one !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy birtday Patti


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Birthday Patti ... I wish all of GODs blessings & today to be the day that you want it to be!
Love you !!!


----------



## Soultrain

Happy Birthday Patti have a great day


----------



## MINT'Z

thats only cause your in my contacts lol


flaked85 said:


> NO PROBLEM HOMEGIRL,BUT IF IF WASN'T FOR MINT'Z I WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN IN THE PIT MYSELF.BUT ANYWAY YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

MINT'Z said:


> thats only cause your in my contacts lol


:roflmao:


----------



## drunken86

wut up takin it back who wants to do the windmill out this piece


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOOOOOODDDDD MORNING


----------



## Venom62

Hey Patti!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> SUP PATTI I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME POSTING UP THESE BATTERY CHARGERS ON ONE OF THE BEST THREADS ON LAYITLOW.
> 
> BUT I'M LETTING BOTH OF THESE 1072 SCHUMACHER MULTI CHARGERS GO FOR $400 LOCAL PICK UP OR THE OUT OF TOWN BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.LMK


POST UP ANYTIME!!! BUMP


----------



## Patti Dukez

Venom62 said:


> Hey Patti!!


hey hey hey!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> wut up takin it back who wants to do the windmill out this piece


hahahaaaaaaa...I'm bringing some cardboard out the shows this year...I think you can take'em Joe. Time to start challenging fools:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> :wave:


what's the haps Wayne


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Oh yah ... forgot this one !!!



EXCELLENT PICS CURBSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Andrew is looking clean out there!!!!

I think this one is my favorite out the bunch, it's always a good time to punch faces....always.


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Happy birtday Patti


THANK YOU PHILLIP



CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Happy Birthday Patti ... I wish all of GODs blessings & today to be the day that you want it to be!
> Love you !!!


Awwww thank you!!! love ya too!!! Hope your feeling better, I know it's been rough we have your back whenever you need us



Soultrain said:


> Happy Birthday Patti have a great day


THANK YOU SOULTRAIN!!!!!!!!! Man it was aweseome


----------



## Patti Dukez

JEWWANNATASTYCAKE???? Man this was a super cool gift given this weekend from Allen and Dawn...thank you!!!


----------



## milkbone

Patti Dukez said:


> what's the haps Wayne


CHILLIN.... LOOKIN FOR A NEW RIDE SOON 

GETTING OUT MORE THIS YEAR 

HOW HAVE YOU BEEN AND HOW'S THE WAGON COMIN ALONG


----------



## milkbone

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY PATTI


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

happy belated birthday girl, hope you had a good 1


----------



## flaked85

THIS CHICK IS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## flaked85

LOL


----------



## flaked85




----------



## BIG DIRTY

Hey the date of the event is August 3rd-5th. You still down to ride??? Let me know, we are going to be leaving outta FLA, and heading to VA, then heading up to PA. So I will either fly you down and you can ride with the support vehicle, or I will get you a rental so that you can role if someone else is gonna come with ya. If you still want to do it, let me know on PM or call me (904) 322-8151 I told all the members, and they were pretty stoked about it. So let me know, either way, we are going to get this filmed.


----------



## Rockyva

Hey guys, here is a show that is next sat the 17th down by Richmond Va to support and raise
money for a young man that was paralyzed in a diving accident. They actually have a class for lowriders 
and it will be judged, its all about having a good time with fellow car enthusiasts and support the cause.
so with that said lets see some numbers and lets RIDE WITH COLE...

Contact me via text message @ (703) 232-8774 for more info.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Let me know Patti



BIG DIRTY said:


> Hey the date of the event is August 3rd-5th. You still down to ride??? Let me know, we are going to be leaving outta FLA, and heading to VA, then heading up to PA. So I will either fly you down and you can ride with the support vehicle, or I will get you a rental so that you can role if someone else is gonna come with ya. If you still want to do it, let me know on PM or call me (904) 322-8151 I told all the members, and they were pretty stoked about it. So let me know, either way, we are going to get this filmed.


----------



## caprice on dz

Getting down with a little backyard boogie hanging a new steering rebuild kit on the bubbletop


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG DIRTY said:


> Hey the date of the event is August 3rd-5th. You still down to ride??? Let me know, we are going to be leaving outta FLA, and heading to VA, then heading up to PA. So I will either fly you down and you can ride with the support vehicle, or I will get you a rental so that you can role if someone else is gonna come with ya. If you still want to do it, let me know on PM or call me (904) 322-8151 I told all the members, and they were pretty stoked about it. So let me know, either way, we are going to get this filmed.


Awww Dirty man I'd love to support but I'm afraid I already have something lined up for that weekend...I'm booked solid in 2012 between work and school..I am honored and really appreciate the opportunity but I wouldn't be able to put in the work your cruise deserves. I could try and catch you all coming thru VA and of course I wouldn't charge a dime man we are friends!! 

I'm truly sorry! Thank you Dirty!! I hope you are enjoying Egypt..man that's crazy let me know where I can go to see some pics when you post them:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Getting down with a little backyard boogie hanging a new steering rebuild kit on the bubbletop


that's what I'm talking about Phil Bubble top to the top:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rockyva said:


> Hey guys, here is a show that is next sat the 17th down by Richmond Va to support and raise
> money for a young man that was paralyzed in a diving accident. They actually have a class for lowriders
> and it will be judged, its all about having a good time with fellow car enthusiasts and support the cause.
> so with that said lets see some numbers and lets RIDE WITH COLE...
> 
> Contact me via text message @ (703) 232-8774 for more info.


I will try and make it but depending on the distance I may be cut short, if not I'd like to make a donation for sure


----------



## Rockyva

Patti Dukez said:


> I will try and make it but depending on the distance I may be cut short, if not I'd like to make a donation for sure


your awesome babe....hope all is well with ya. Cant wait for the streets to open up and we start riding again.
miss the shows and get downs


----------



## caprice on dz

So, I spent my day off in this lovely 70+ temperature weather tinkering with the ride. I finally got around to wetsanding the door and fender I spray bombed last year, lol. It's nowhere near perfect and can use some some further waxing but it fits in with the rest of the car. After that I hit the local Pick-n-pull and for $20 got a nice 95 blazer console, I grabbed the insert piece from a 98 as it was much deeper, took some grinding but it finally fit. Once I find a second seat so I can run buckets I will paint it the dark red of the interior then install it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Well we will be stopping by in Va to pick up the guys along the way, will let you know what is up for sure


Patti Dukez said:


> Awww Dirty man I'd love to support but I'm afraid I already have something lined up for that weekend...I'm booked solid in 2012 between work and school..I am honored and really appreciate the opportunity but I wouldn't be able to put in the work your cruise deserves. I could try and catch you all coming thru VA and of course I wouldn't charge a dime man we are friends!!
> 
> I'm truly sorry! Thank you Dirty!! I hope you are enjoying Egypt..man that's crazy let me know where I can go to see some pics when you post them:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM RUNS THIS SHIT.TTMFT:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> SERVIN'EM RUNS THIS SHIT.TTMFT:h5:


X412


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## BIG DIRTY

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


What up dogg, whatcha been up too


----------



## cantrell77

You are good! I don't think!


----------



## REGAL81

BIG DIRTY said:


> What up dogg, whatcha been up too


NOT MUCH JUST WORKING ON A COUPLE OF CARS N WAITING ON THE GOOD WEATHER WHATS UP WITH U HOMIE


----------



## block5

Friday afternoon bump from south bend Indiana TTMFT


----------



## Title Winner 79

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Chillen in Egypt. 


REGAL81 said:


> NOT MUCH JUST WORKING ON A COUPLE OF CARS N WAITING ON THE GOOD WEATHER WHATS UP WITH U HOMIE


----------



## block5

Sunday bump from Michigan


----------



## caprice on dz

What it do crew. Spent my day off acquiring some new things for the bubble. Console from 95 jimmy or blazer, black leather seats from a 97 grand prix gtp. Driver side has some small tears but not as bad as some that I have seen. I might later on get them recovered in the ruby red to match my interior. Not too bad though, $50 for everything.


----------



## MB671

KNOCK KNOCK :inout:


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOOOOOOODDDDDD MORNING RIDAS!!!!!!! Man it's going to be a great day..a little rainy but hey still awesome 

For anyone that's tried to reach me, my phone and I are fighting right now. I'm fighting to keep it alive (so I don't have to buy a new one) and it's fighting to die (so I can spend more money lol) BUT if you need to reach me for anything send me a PM or email and I'll hit ya back ASAP:h5: [email protected] ...I should be back up later this week..I think it's just a memory or battery issue..phone's are overrated anyways..see you all soon!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> What it do crew. Spent my day off acquiring some new things for the bubble. Console from 95 jimmy or blazer, black leather seats from a 97 grand prix gtp. Driver side has some small tears but not as bad as some that I have seen. I might later on get them recovered in the ruby red to match my interior. Not too bad though, $50 for everything.


I like those Phil!! Are you going to keep the head rests?


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> SERVIN'EM RUNS THIS SHIT.TTMFT:h5:


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


:wave::wave::wave:awesome pic, man that top is nasty


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> KNOCK KNOCK :inout:


DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol you know it!!! I saw that show up in MD on FB..I may be able to make it..I'm checking it out now..I'll post it up soon too


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> I like those Phil!! Are you going to keep the head rests?


More than likely. I havent checked to see if the stock one will fit or not yet, the seats have a kinda high back so if I do decide to get covers mad I may just remove the head rests all together.


----------



## mr.casper

EAST-COAST COMING UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> EAST-COAST COMING UP



YYEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's incredible man, how do I get a copy of that right there???


----------



## mr.casper

Patti Dukez said:


> YYEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH CASPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's incredible man, how do I get a copy of that right there???


thanks patty ill let ya know when thye have dis issue out this a sneek should be out soon


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

mr.casper said:


> EAST-COAST COMING UP


DATZ WATZ UP HOMIE !!!!!! NICE PUTTING MD UP THERE


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave:WATZZZZZZ GOOD PATTI I HEAR SNOW FROM WESTLOWRIDERS N NORTH CAROLINA SPOKE WIT YOU DATZ GOOD :thumbsup:WE ROLLING


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> thanks patty ill let ya know when thye have dis issue out this a sneek should be out soon


Yes, let me know so I can purchase my copy..that's getting framed up in my office..EAST COAST!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> More than likely. I havent checked to see if the stock one will fit or not yet, the seats have a kinda high back so if I do decide to get covers mad I may just remove the head rests all together.


Either way I'm sure it will look bomb..you may even find some other head rests you like better...lol. I just went to the junkard and went crazy one day..got a bunch of stuff..came back and tossed a bunch of stuff...in the end I realized I had frankinsteined the whole interior..but it was cool:thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the idea you come up with!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> :wave:WATZZZZZZ GOOD PATTI I HEAR SNOW FROM WESTLOWRIDERS N NORTH CAROLINA SPOKE WIT YOU DATZ GOOD :thumbsup:WE ROLLING


YEAAAAHHHH!!!!! I'M EXCITED AND WILL DEFINITLEY BE THERE!!!! 










LET'S RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

LC CONNECTEK said:


> DATZ WATZ UP HOMIE !!!!!! NICE PUTTING MD UP THERE


SIMON BRO


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave:awesome pic, man that top is nasty


WHATS UP PATTI THANKS


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> EAST-COAST COMING UP


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81

BIG DIRTY said:


> Chillen in Egypt.


THATS WHATS UP


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> YEAAAAHHHH!!!!! I'M EXCITED AND WILL DEFINITLEY BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S RIDE:thumbsup:


SIMON. OUR GROUP FROM CT N NY N PA ROLLING ..HOPELLY


----------



## mr.casper

REGAL81 said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE


gracias compa will


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## drunken86

:wave::wave::wave::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## flaked85

drunken86 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::h5::h5::h5:



:finger::rant::finger:


----------



## Mr. 412

drunken86 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::h5::h5::h5:


:ninja:




flaked85 said:


> :finger::rant::finger:


:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Mr. 412

:wave:
Hey PATTI ...
How's the schoolin going?
Jus' thinkin bout yah and hoping all is well and your mowing down the new path you've chosen ...


----------



## flaked85

UP, UP AND AWAY.


----------



## Patti Dukez

YEAAAHHHEEEE YEAHHHEEEE HAPPY MONDAY


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


> :wave:
> Hey PATTI ...
> How's the schoolin going?
> Jus' thinkin bout yah and hoping all is well and your mowing down the new path you've chosen ...


thank you for thinking of me I've been studying hard!!!! Totally worth it!!! it's crazy how your life changes as you get older..I still love to kick it but it's all about success these days. It's a great feeling how have you been??? Looking forward to getting back up with you all this summer:h5:, life is GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::h5::h5::h5:


:biggrin::biggrin::ninja::ninja::yes::no::run::h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> thank you for thinking of me I've been studying hard!!!! Totally worth it!!! it's crazy how your life changes as you get older..I still love to kick it but it's all about success these days. It's a great feeling how have you been??? Looking forward to getting back up with you all this summer:h5:, life is GOOD!!!!!!


Good to hear & couldn't agree more!


----------



## flaked85

HEY HEY HEY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WATZZZ GOOD PATTI:wave:


----------



## REGAL81

mr.casper said:


> gracias compa will


SIMON


----------



## caprice on dz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


definitely want to see, looks funny as hell


----------



## MB671

_*HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO!!! WASSUP 
WASSSUP WASSUP WASSUP WASSUP WASSUP 
WASSUP!!! HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP!!!
*_


----------



## MB671

_*PATTI PATTI PATTI PATTI PATTI PATTI PATTI
:rimshot:LET THIS PARTY STARTED...
*_


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HEY HEY HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE EVERYONE HAD AN AWESOME EASTER!!! THIS YEAR I CELEBRATED WITH THE STREET DREAMZ FAM AND IT WAS OFF THE CHAIN..WE ATE, BOATED, CANOED, AND ENJOYED A VERY SPECIAL SHOW BY MANA AND LENIS' FRIENDS, KAHURANGI..PICS FROM SUNDAY!:h5:



















Ox's mama Daisy









a little punch to the face action


















Ryan and little Riley:thumbsup:









Everyone had their kids out there so I had to take mine...the chops


----------



## Patti Dukez

Our little future riders









Baby Mana









Laura and Christy Outlaw


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox and Porkchop









The Outlaws


















The Cowboy and his fam


----------



## Patti Dukez

the homie Ice and his little girl









The Makuas









awwww









time to boat it up!!









lol..look at Nico's face he looked ready but not ready...









yeahh budddy!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox and Pati


----------



## Patti Dukez

Team Can't Get Right..lol..they finally made it out though..Jamz was rolling on the canoe


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The Ferrells


















Ryan's face when it started taking on water..LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

looks like Street Dreamz may have their own canoe team


----------



## Patti Dukez

little captain in'em


----------



## Patti Dukez

Time to Hunt!!













































I hunted for a face to punch and found one..


----------



## Patti Dukez

Then to end the day we had an awesome story told in dance thanks to Mana and Lenis's long time friends and family visiting from out of town KAHURANGI this was the first time I got to see them in person but I'm addicted..it was very special and pretty amazing...super funny when they got the fellas involved..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol




























Jamz looked 10 feet tall..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

It was an excellent day for family and friends from all over the world..riding is about respect...respecting where we are from and also respecting where we are at...much love from Servin'em
















































































:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## nspokes90

I'll give you an address to shoot some footage too.


----------



## Vayzfinest

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Vayzfinest said:


> HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!


you know it


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> you know it


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

TTT:sprint:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## mr.casper

FOUND A VIDEO OF A PHOTOSHOOT EARLIER THJIS YEAR MARYLAND REPPING DA LOW-LIFE..


----------



## flaked85

mr.casper said:


> FOUND A VIDEO OF A PHOTOSHOOT EARLIER THJIS YEAR MARYLAND REPPING DA LOW-LIFE..


:h5:


----------



## Soultrain

:h5:


----------



## Cathleen81

I have a story for you.....pm me some info,and i could send it your way offline...thx


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> TTT:sprint:


:h5:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

'PedaLScraperZ' stoppin in to show some love


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 467846


This tha TC ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> This tha TC ???


:yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy Friday all. I'm New Jersey bound in about 8 hours, got a model car show, should have a lot of pics sometime this week once I get a chance to edit them all


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CUZICAN

WHAT UP PATTI & SERVIN'EM FAM. AIN'T BEEN UP HERE IN A GRIP O TIME. GOOD TO SEE Y'ALL STILL GOING HARD IN THE STREETS!! PATTI GOTTA SNATCH SOME DVDS FROM YOU SOOOOON!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :yes:


Wasn't talk'n to you bitch boy !!!



CUZICAN said:


> WHAT UP PATTI & SERVIN'EM FAM. AIN'T BEEN UP HERE IN A GRIP O TIME. GOOD TO SEE Y'ALL STILL GOING HARD IN THE STREETS!! PATTI GOTTA SNATCH SOME DVDS FROM YOU SOOOOON!


Whatsbeenupwitcha man? Hope the fam is all good ...


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Wasn't talk'n to you bitch boy !!!


bahahaha in that case *fah-q*


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Happy Friday all. I'm New Jersey bound in about 8 hours, got a model car show, should have a lot of pics sometime this week once I get a chance to edit them all


Heck yeah Phil!!! I hope the show was awesome I can't wait to check some pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> WHAT UP PATTI & SERVIN'EM FAM. AIN'T BEEN UP HERE IN A GRIP O TIME. GOOD TO SEE Y'ALL STILL GOING HARD IN THE STREETS!! PATTI GOTTA SNATCH SOME DVDS FROM YOU SOOOOON!


AWWWWWWW CHECK IT OUT!!!! Dang it has been a long time!!! how is the family doing these days and I'm sure you've been busy at the job Always good to hear from you and you know I'll have some on me all year round...hope to see you out again soon


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 'PedaLScraperZ' stoppin in to show some love
> View attachment 468081


:wave::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


LOOKING GOOD!!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND, IT WAS NICE..JOGGED 4 MILES AND SOME CHANGE (5 IS THE NEW GOAL) WORKED IN THE GARAGE A LITTLE AND NOW IT'S RELAX TIME LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR COOKOUT..HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

AGGGHH YES, IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME:ninja:


----------



## rivman

Hola:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rivman!!! The Imperial Indian is coming out this year I'm sure:nicoderm: I hope so


----------



## rivman

YES! Bumper Bash next month and staying there for more trunk "tweaking" + a new interior...then IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> YES! Bumper Bash next month and staying there for more trunk "tweaking" + a new interior...then IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!:cheesy:


DYNOMITE!!!! I'll be at the Bash of Bumpers myself..it's looking to be a great year... gas prices can get bent..it's going down even if we have to cut out the floor boards and freddy flinstone our way around..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Can't miss it!!!


----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> DYNOMITE!!!! I'll be at the Bash of Bumpers myself..it's looking to be a great year... gas prices can get bent..it's going down even if we have to cut out the floor boards and freddy flinstone our way around..lol


Yeah! Some of us that travel might have to start FINANCING the fuel cost!


----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> Can't miss it!!!


Wanna make this but, don't think I'll have the INDIAN back yet. 

Might bring the Riv oooooooooooor, the new project I'm working on:shocked::cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> Yeah! Some of us that travel might have to start FINANCING the fuel cost!


I know it..it's rough but we will make it through No matter where we hang it's always good to hang with ya..gas prices may keep our visits to one time a year but hey....it's the best time ever...see you at Bumper Bash and hopefully a few more:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> Wanna make this but, don't think I'll have the INDIAN back yet.
> 
> Might bring the Riv oooooooooooor, the new project I'm working on:shocked::cheesy:



ewwweeeee!!! A new project...:nicoderm: hey if you can make it, it will be awesome!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

And of course another great time!


----------



## rivman

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And BTW Gorilla Bob is happy and looking fwd to you being there.


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> AWWWWWWW CHECK IT OUT!!!! Dang it has been a long time!!! how is the family doing these days and I'm sure you've been busy at the job Always good to hear from you and you know I'll have some on me all year round...hope to see you out again soon


Yeah Had to fall back for a minute. Wife was outta work. I was miserable at work. Life was doing what it does. I fell back wifey got a job. I quit mine went back to school and Got my CDL license. Got a new place. New job. Life is back on track the way it should be and the wife gave me the green light to hit the streets. So i'm coming back.......TO STAY.


----------



## mr.casper

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> This tha TC ???


YEAPPP MIKE UR FUNNY AS SHIT RESPONDING TO PEDAL SCRAPERS LMFAOOO


----------



## klasick83

mr.casper said:


> FOUND A VIDEO OF A PHOTOSHOOT EARLIER THJIS YEAR MARYLAND REPPING DA LOW-LIFE..


:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CUZICAN said:


> Yeah Had to fall back for a minute. Wife was outta work. I was miserable at work. Life was doing what it does. I fell back wifey got a job. I quit mine went back to school and Got my CDL license. Got a new place. New job. Life is back on track the way it should be and the wife gave me the green light to hit the streets. So i'm coming back.......TO STAY.


Good to hear :thumbsup:



mr.casper said:


> YEAPPP MIKE UR FUNNY AS SHIT RESPONDING TO PEDAL SCRAPERS LMFAOOO


:roflmao:

Frankie's a dick; so he knows how to take one !!!


----------



## flaked85

HEY HEY HEY


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Your gonna miss a really good run Patti


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.casper said:


> YEAPPP MIKE UR FUNNY AS SHIT RESPONDING TO PEDAL SCRAPERS LMFAOOO


his old senile ass forgot all about that post, he had to go back a page just so he could remember what he said but, one thing that his dementia old ass will never let him forget is... that he'll always be a suckah. 





CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :roflmao:
> Frankie's a dick; so he knows how to take one !!!


wow, I can't believe your still mad at me, since that time I told you no... and I re-quote myself from that day "You will never photograph me naked, sorry bro that's gay"


bahahahahahaha


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

PedaLScraperZ said:


> his old senile ass forgot all about that post, he had to go back a page just so he could remember what he said but, one thing that his dementia old ass will never let him forget is... that he'll always be a suckah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I can't believe your still mad at me, since that time I told you no... and I re-quote myself from that day "You will never photograph me naked, sorry bro that's gay"
> 
> 
> bahahahahahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>










come up with some new shit sukah


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

CUZICAN said:


> Yeah Had to fall back for a minute. Wife was outta work. I was miserable at work. Life was doing what it does. I fell back wifey got a job. I quit mine went back to school and Got my CDL license. Got a new place. New job. Life is back on track the way it should be and the wife gave me the green light to hit the streets. So i'm coming back.......TO STAY.


that's good man never can keep a good man down good to hear you back


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 470238
> 
> come up with some new shit sukah


That's the best you got ???

Look I'm gonna let you take that one back - and rethink it & then give it a second try ...

OK

Ready 

GO !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hahaha, your stupid, Im not gonna pollute pattys topic any further see you in the shitsburg topic biotch


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:h5: tttmft


----------



## Mr. 412

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hahaha, your stupid, Im not gonna pollute pattys topic any further see you in the shitsburg topic biotch


X412 

Sorry Patty ... 
BUT
He started it !!!
:roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mr. 412 said:


> X412
> 
> Sorry Patty ...
> BUT
> He started it !!!
> :roflmao:









and I'm ending it with a smiley


----------



## Ardell91

We are currently working on dedicating a section of the next dvd to our troops and the rides that they build..it can be pictures and maybe a little bit of footage.


----------



## Ardell91

I can't wait to check some pics


----------



## CUZICAN

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> that's good man never can keep a good man down good to hear you back


Yeah no doubt! What up Rick?


----------



## caprice on dz

Pics from this weekends show, not even half of what was there but it was so crowded this is all I could get. The only ones I didnt take pics of were the commericial, race car and competition classes. With the exception of one other car I was the only lowriders on display but this one got photographed by one of the model magazines so I'll have to wait and see if it makes it.









and here's what I came home with from the vendor room










and here's the rest of the pics

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/NNLEast2012/


----------



## CUZICAN

*UP TOP FOR PATTI "CAKEZ" AND THE WHOLE SERVIN'EM FAMILY*


----------



## ESClassic

Umm, UH, yea Patti Dukes, um, I jus wanted to inform u that it's.........it's goin down tomorrow. At Cheap Times cul de sac. Cory vs. Joe, round 2. Round 1 was a set up. Stay tuned. Lmao


----------



## ESClassic

I think Joes gonna cheat. He's got them mandigo warrior switches. I'm bout to run up the steps with my switch fingers to get ready.


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY SERVIN'EM FAM:wave:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> LOOKING GOOD!!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND, IT WAS NICE..JOGGED 4 MILES AND SOME CHANGE (5 IS THE NEW GOAL) WORKED IN THE GARAGE A LITTLE AND NOW IT'S RELAX TIME LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR COOKOUT..HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER:thumbsup:


U KNOW IT ONE MORE MONTH N ITS ON LOYALTY STYLE


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 470527
> and I'm ending it with a smiley


LOL you guys are a trip Servin'em wouldn't be Servin'em without a little smack talk every now and then


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Pics from this weekends show, not even half of what was there but it was so crowded this is all I could get. The only ones I didnt take pics of were the commericial, race car and competition classes. With the exception of one other car I was the only lowriders on display but this one got photographed by one of the model magazines so I'll have to wait and see if it makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's what I came home with from the vendor room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the rest of the pics
> 
> http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/NNLEast2012/


looking good Phil!!!!!!!!!!! Man, I hope it makes it too...if it does let me know I'd like to get a copy to support and hang up in the Servin'em office:h5: Keep doing your thang!!! GREAT WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> And BTW Gorilla Bob is happy and looking fwd to you being there.


oh man that's so awesome I'm really looking forward to it too:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Your gonna miss a great get together in PA


----------



## block5

Iiiiittttttsssss FFFFFFFRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYY TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG DIRTY said:


> Your gonna miss a great get together in PA


yeah I know but hey I still support it! Just from a distance


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> Iiiiittttttsssss FFFFFFFRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDAAAAAAYYYYYY TTT


YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! :run::run::run:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S BEEN A GREAT YEAR ALREADY AND I'M READY FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!! SLAMSESSION WAS AWESOME AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MARK, EILEEN, AND THEY BOYS FOR MAKING THE TRIP DOWN TO KICK IT!!! A GREAT TIME WITH ANIMATED ATTRACTIONS C.C. ONE OF THE LONGEST RUNNING CLUBS ON THE EAST COAST..SOME PICS!!!

Bull of Street Dreamz C.C. 









Bull behind the wheel..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Some of the homeboys from Neighborhood Dreamz C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

a true beast


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:nicoderm:


















 advertising


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



















:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> a true beast





:thumbsup:

Frankie a.k.a. PedalSkraperz will like this one :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Frankie a.k.a. *PedalSkraperz* will like this one :yes:


you old senile non spelling coot, it's PedaLScraperZ knucklehaed, lmao...

And yea i dig that alot. makes me want to mount a 50 cal. on the top of mine and take a trip to 412 for population control.

you are are my hiv (high valued target)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Dope pics by the way Patti, thanks for sharing


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Dope pics by the way Patti, thanks for sharing


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE USO C.C. AND WESTSIDE CONNECTION C.C. PICNIC EVERYONE CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND IT WAS ALL AROUND AWESOME:thumbsup: A HUGE THANK YOU TO SNOW AND HIS CREW AND PAYFRED AND HIS FAMILY FROM HERE AND FLORIDA FOR PUTTING IT TOGETHER..IT WAS A GREAT DAY FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS

SOME PICS!!

in the parking lot









Tommy with Obsession C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

this is pure dedication to make it...I remember the milk crate seat in the wagon days


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

I wanted to get in the picture lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

punches


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

It was time:ninja:

TRU FAMILY C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

it was a great day..the trip home



























Jay had some tranny trouble, while waiting for the tow truck he decided to bang it lol




































:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## block5

Great pics patti wish things would have worked out diffferent so we could have made it down guess theres always next year


----------



## cripn8ez

great pix patti thanx again for coming and covering the pic nic u r def the MAN haha cant wait to c wht u put on dvd hehe keep up the good work sis thank you everyone next yrs THA CONNECTION PIC NIC IS B N PLANED RT NOW!!!!!!!!!


EAST COAST ON THE MAP LETS DO THE DAM THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowpro85

nice pics....sure missed a good one!


----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS PATTI


----------



## milkbone

flaked85 said:


> GREAT PICS PATTI


:werd:


----------



## 69droptop

Excellent pics


----------



## caprice on dz

brand new set of knock offs and adapters for sale, multi bolt pattern 4.5x5, 4.75x5, 5x5, never been mounted never seen grease. Recess is a 2.25". Chrome is perfect, just has fingerprints on it in the pics. Need money quick for car repairs, payed $250 new in March, selling for $160 for the set local or $200 shipped anywhere in the 48 states.


----------



## drunken86

nice pics patti :thumbsup:


o and shabba !!! lol


----------



## Soultrain

:thumbsup::thumbsup:great pics


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

...


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> great pix patti thanx again for coming and covering the pic nic u r def the MAN haha cant wait to c wht u put on dvd hehe keep up the good work sis thank you everyone next yrs THA CONNECTION PIC NIC IS B N PLANED RT NOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> EAST COAST ON THE MAP LETS DO THE DAM THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman

Nice seeing you again Ms. Dukes


----------



## Patti Dukez

USO-ORLANDO said:


> ...


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

rivman said:


> Nice seeing you again Ms. Dukes


nice to see you too..the Imperial Indian was looking super clean especially when the sun finally came out:thumbsup: that paint job is awesome


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> great pix patti thanx again for coming and covering the pic nic u r def the MAN haha cant wait to c wht u put on dvd hehe keep up the good work sis thank you everyone next yrs THA CONNECTION PIC NIC IS B N PLANED RT NOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> EAST COAST ON THE MAP LETS DO THE DAM THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> nice pics patti :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> o and shabba !!! lol


LOL :cheesy:*SHABBA!!!!!!!!!!! *Dude can't wait for yours coming up man, it's gonna be off the chain:ninja::ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> brand new set of knock offs and adapters for sale, multi bolt pattern 4.5x5, 4.75x5, 5x5, never been mounted never seen grease. Recess is a 2.25". Chrome is perfect, just has fingerprints on it in the pics. Need money quick for car repairs, payed $250 new in March, selling for $160 for the set local or $200 shipped anywhere in the 48 states.


BUMP FOR THE SALE:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> GREAT PICS PATTI


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## rivman

Patti Dukez said:


> nice to see you too..the Imperial Indian was looking super clean especially when the sun finally came out:thumbsup: that paint job is awesome


Thanks! 

Yea the sun def brings out a lot more details in it.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## milkbone

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5::h5::h5:


LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE


----------



## flaked85

milkbone said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE



:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> BUMP FOR THE SALE:h5:


much appreciated, kinda bummed but there's always next summer, gonna put a new coat of paint on the stockers for the summer


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Looks like you all had a ball! :thumbsup:
Now how about some pics of that 57 Rag in the background, don't see too many of those lowriding on the East Coast.


----------



## payfred

Hey Patti :wave:


----------



## klasick83

Patti Dukez said:


>


thanks for sharing your pics patti


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


bump for awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

klasick83 said:


> thanks for sharing your pics patti


thank you it was great seeing you and your son is so awesome..he is the true "born rider"


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Hey Patti :wave:


PAYFRED:wave::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Looks like you all had a ball! :thumbsup:
> Now how about some pics of that 57 Rag in the background, don't see too many of those lowriding on the East Coast.


I have some more pics, I just have to get them up but yes thank you...we had a blast!!! I enjoyed every person who came out, some dramatic, some cool, some straight riders, some there just to support, but all of us make the East Coast and I couldn't imagine it any different lol

Looking forward to coming up to Jersey in June!


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*HAFA ADAI, TALOFA, ALOHA, MABUHAY, AND ALL DAT GOOD STUFF FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY,,MUCH LUV PATTI*


----------



## klasick83

Patti Dukez said:


> thank you it was great seeing you and your son is so awesome..he is the true "born rider"


he hasn't stop hitting the swithches on his pedal since... lol hes s funny and hes watched both dvds like 3 times each:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


> *HAFA ADAI, TALOFA, ALOHA, MABUHAY, AND ALL DAT GOOD STUFF FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY,,MUCH LUV PATTI*


:cheesy::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:










*MUCH RESPECT TO ISLANDERS C.C.!!!! *


----------



## Patti Dukez

klasick83 said:


> he hasn't stop hitting the swithches on his pedal since... lol hes s funny and hes watched both dvds like 3 times each:biggrin:


lol he's so great, everytime I looked over at him he was out riding, hitting back bumper, and 3 wheelin...he will really like the next dvd


----------



## block5

HAPPY HUMP DAY ALL!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY ALL!!!


:h5:


----------



## jayscustoms

CAN ANYONE COME TO THE STREETDREAMZS PIC JUNE 24 IM NOT IN A CLUB STILL LOOKING OR GOING TO START MY OWN IM IN ROANOKE VA NOT MANY LOWS IN MY AREA LOL


----------



## caprice on dz

jayscustoms said:


> CAN ANYONE COME TO THE STREETDREAMZS PIC JUNE 24 IM NOT IN A CLUB STILL LOOKING OR GOING TO START MY OWN IM IN ROANOKE VA NOT MANY LOWS IN MY AREA LOL


All lows welcome


----------



## lowpro85

jayscustoms said:


> CAN ANYONE COME TO THE STREETDREAMZS PIC JUNE 24 IM NOT IN A CLUB STILL LOOKING OR GOING TO START MY OWN IM IN ROANOKE VA NOT MANY LOWS IN MY AREA LOL


----------



## Soultrain

:h5:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti 

Luis wanted me to tell you that if you ever want to go to Texas aka Houston . He will pay for everything thing you need that airfare too. so there is this big show coming up and what up you down..........????????????? Texas Baby Texas......


----------



## jayscustoms

lowpro85 said:


>


LOWPRO SUP BIG DOG IM DEFF COMING TO THAT ONE SINCE I MISSEDTHE USO AND WESTSIDE PIC CAR AINT DONE BUT SHIT IM ROLLIN ANY WAY LOL


----------



## lowpro85

jayscustoms said:


> LOWPRO SUP BIG DOG IM DEFF COMING TO THAT ONE SINCE I MISSEDTHE USO AND WESTSIDE PIC CAR AINT DONE BUT SHIT IM ROLLIN ANY WAY LOL


I feel ya, Im going to try and make it myself! How is it coming along tho?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

jayscustoms said:


> CAN ANYONE COME TO THE STREETDREAMZS PIC JUNE 24 IM NOT IN A CLUB STILL LOOKING OR GOING TO START MY OWN IM IN ROANOKE VA NOT MANY LOWS IN MY AREA LOL


 dont forget to bring the fam... we got alot of stuff for them to do too..


----------



## MINT'Z

sold my lac looking for a new ride pm me with what you have for sale


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## klasick83

Patti Dukez said:


> lol he's so great, everytime I looked over at him he was out riding, hitting back bumper, and 3 wheelin...he will really like the next dvd


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Been a long afternoon, a little sunburnt, but I can say for the first time I have done my own brakes and wheel bearings on the bubbletop, even cleaned up the dirty as hell wheels and whitewalls. Of course now the rest of the car needs a bath.


----------



## jayscustoms

Ox-Roxs said:


> dont forget to bring the fam... we got alot of stuff for them to do too..


lol i dont have a choice lol but na my wife really getting into lows she really wants to go so 9 times out of 10 we coming repin va


----------



## jayscustoms

low i aint going be ready this year homie striping in down and doing everything rite i was tring to rush it homie so ima wrap frame paint it and chrome undies lol im glad im a welder by trade


Ox-Roxs said:


> dont forget to bring the fam... we got alot of stuff for them to do too..


----------



## Patti Dukez

jayscustoms said:


> lol i dont have a choice lol but na my wife really getting into lows she really wants to go so 9 times out of 10 we coming repin va


now that's what I'm talking about...lowriding and family:thumbsup: looking forward to kicking it!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS WEEKEND WAS AWESOME WITH THE FIRST 3 THE HARDWAY SHOW IN NEWPORT NEWS, VA ON SATURDAY....EVERYONE CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE HOMEBOY TURTLE..IT WAS A GREAT TIME AND THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT...EVERYONE HAVING A GREAT TIME..NO DRAMA..IT IS WHAT IT IS...LIFE IS GOOD LET'S RIDE:ninja:

SOME PICS!!!





























My dude Joe...cool as a moe:h5:









lol..you know what time it was


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

you know it was a party when this fool showed up..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

little Mana


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

we roll with the best crew ever..love this dude










it was going down..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

poopy diaper face lol



























it was a great day, thank you to everyone who came out to support..even though we may not get along all of time but when we do finally all come together..it's freaking awesome...we are definitely an extended family to each other..the good life


----------



## lowpro85

jayscustoms said:


> low i aint going be ready this year homie striping in down and doing everything rite i was tring to rush it homie so ima wrap frame paint it and chrome undies lol im glad im a welder by trade


Thats aight homie, take ya time


----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS PATTI:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

great pics as always


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> GREAT PICS PATTI:h5:


:h5: thank you Dana, it was good to see you guys down:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> great pics as always


----------



## lowpro85

Patti Dukez said:


>


It was good seeing you patti! Its been a while but now we are back on the scene!!


----------



## milkbone

NICE PICS


----------



## WstSideLincoln

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

lowpro85 said:


> It was good seeing you patti! Its been a while but now we are back on the scene!!


YESSSS DEDICATION C.C. that's awesome..glad to see you back!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> NICE PICS


THANK YOU:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

WstSideLincoln said:


> :h5:


ALL DAY:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THIS COOL FOOL MINT'Z


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THIS COOL FOOL MINT'Z



Ahhhhh Fuck him ... BUT how are you Patti? How's schoolin going?


----------



## caprice on dz

I wanna know where that sexy ass ford victoria came from, thats a car Id love to see in person


----------



## Soultrain

BUMP for the SERVIN'EM crew


----------



## block5

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL THE SERVIN EM FAMILY


----------



## MB671

JohnnyGuam said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## MB671

_a spin off from fb..lol_


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


>


:wave:

Hey lady ... how was KY?


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


AMEN:thumbsup:

TRUE HEROS...THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO OUR MEN AND WOMEN WHO PROUDLY SERVE THIS COUNTRY..YOU ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED AND RESPECTED


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hey lady ... how was KY?


Had to call out until next year too much on my plate to get away..worked and had a great time with the local car clubs instead:thumbsup: Next year maybe we can all make the trip


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hey lady ... how was KY?


Looking forward to seeing you guys again, are you coming back down to the Maryland Street Dreamz cookout??


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> Had to call out until next year too much on my plate to get away..worked and had a great time with the local car clubs instead:thumbsup: Next year maybe we can all make the trip


I hear yah ... I was in the same boat; and bummed cause there's really good people down there! the Culvers, Caranto's, Nadorff's, Rosser's & Raymer's jus to name a few :yes:



Patti Dukez said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again, are you coming back down to the Maryland Street Dreamz cookout??


Ummmmm - I'm not sure about that one. MAINLY cause it's a Sunday this year :tears:.
&
Definitely gonna be at Jus' Klownin's joint. we promised to support & be there last year but some had cars down & others traveled for Mikey's ( 1SICK8T4 ) wedding in PHILLY. So they are dead set on making this years ... :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

REGAL81 said:


>


If anyone from MD or VA is making a day trip out of this and has extra space in their ride let me know, I'll kick in gas $, I wanna go but the bubble has bald tires and needs ball joints


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I hear yah ... I was in the same boat; and bummed cause there's really good people down there! the Culvers, Caranto's, Nadorff's, Rosser's & Raymer's jus to name a few :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm - I'm not sure about that one. MAINLY cause it's a Sunday this year :tears:.
> &
> Definitely gonna be at Jus' Klownin's joint. we promised to support & be there last year but some had cars down & others traveled for Mikey's ( 1SICK8T4 ) wedding in PHILLY. So they are dead set on making this years ... :thumbsup:


Yeah it's going to be a tight year for travel, mainly because of work & my study program is costing a grip (totally worth it though)...next year I'll be back out on the road in full force..this year it's going to be school and the wagon to put the money up for..so times are going to be tough but hey ...got to work hard for the come up right?

This year it's Dana Dane's Street Dreamz MD, Just Klownin, Urban Legends, Street Dreamz, Drastic C.C., and yours August 25th..small budget this year but we will make it work, we always do

I would've like to have met all of those cool people in KY..I've heard a lot of great things about everyone..it's all good..soon we will all get up and kick it:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> If anyone from MD or VA is making a day trip out of this and has extra space in their ride let me know, I'll kick in gas $, I wanna go but the bubble has bald tires and needs ball joints


I'm going to try to make it but I have to work on Monday with an exam that week, it's a bomb picnic though..had the best time last year!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> BUMP for the SERVIN'EM crew


URBAN LEGENDS C.C. :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MB671 said:


> JohnnyGuam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> :run::run::run::roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL THE SERVIN EM FAMILY


You are part the Servin'em family...Happy Tuesday back to you


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


>


BUMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> Yeah it's going to be a tight year for travel, mainly because of work & my study program is costing a grip (totally worth it though)...next year I'll be back out on the road in full force..this year it's going to be school and the wagon to put the money up for..so times are going to be tough but hey ...got to work hard for the come up right?
> 
> This year it's Dana Dane's Street Dreamz MD, Just Klownin, Urban Legends, Street Dreamz, Drastic C.C., and yours August 25th..small budget this year but we will make it work, we always do
> 
> I would've like to have met all of those cool people in KY..I've heard a lot of great things about everyone..it's all good..soon we will all get up and kick it:thumbsup:


I hear yah ... here in PITTSBURGH our travels in any direction are a min of 4-5 hours 
& it sucks were not all closer.

Hope the progress with your studies & with your wagon are going good! 

& that Aug 25th show is our state brothers Chosen Few's show ... I wish we ( PITTSBURGH ) was putting something on ...


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> I'm going to try to make it but I have to work on Monday with an exam that week, it's a bomb picnic though..had the best time last year!!!!


HOPE U CAN MAKE IT


----------



## REGAL81

STILL GOING DOWN DONT LET THE WEATHER SCARE U


----------



## Patti Dukez

AGH!! Wish I could've made it, couldn't take the time off from work short budget year this year but it's all good I'm gearing up again and I will be back out that way!! We ended up staying in town hitting the junkyard and then a festival up the street from the house..hope the weather out there was awesome..we had a tornado come through here Friday nighthno: but it was cool...I gotta brick house ..no big bad wolf tornados are blowing this baby down...lol

See you guys soon! Hopefully at the Street Dreamz Maryland!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....STREETS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EAST COAST!!!!!!:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> AGH!! Wish I could've made it, couldn't take the time off from work short budget year this year but it's all good I'm gearing up again and I will be back out that way!! We ended up staying in town hitting the junkyard and then a festival up the street from the house..hope the weather out there was awesome..we had a tornado come through here Friday nighthno: but it was cool...I gotta brick house ..no big bad wolf tornados are blowing this baby down...lol
> 
> See you guys soon! Hopefully at the Street Dreamz Maryland!!!


Right there with ya. I ended up working on the bubbletop. Installed new rear deck carpet, put the dash back together and put in a new grill. I even washed it for the first time this year. Now to finish installing the bucket seats and console.


----------



## cripn8ez

west good everyone c ya soon at street dreams pic nic just postin sum pix for ya stay low famz


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM SEE YOU SOON


----------



## caprice on dz

Any of the outta towners coming in for the Street Dreamz MD picnic got info on the hotel? Thinking about grabbing a room and parking lot kick it with you all Saturday night


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

.....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

caprice on dz said:


> Happy Saturday Servin'em crew. Been outside messin with the ride today. Since I had to 86 my plans for wire wheels this summer I decided to spice up my stock rims, color matched dark cherry metallic dish and cap, still needs to be cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the silver flake on the rim centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still undecided but thinking of grabbing s few of these from the local pick n pull for the center caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update
> clear made a big difference


Look good BIG Phil !!! :thumbsup: Looks real good :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Look good BIG Phil !!! :thumbsup: Looks real good :yes:


thanks man just try to do something different with what I have


----------



## WstSideLincoln

ttt


----------



## flaked85

GOOD FUCKIN MORNING ERRYBODY.


----------



## block5

flaked85 said:


> GOOD FUCKIN MORNING ERRYBODY.


Less than two weeks cant hardley wait gonna be a great dam time


----------



## Soultrain

:wave::wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

happy hump day


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS Up


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, my fool ass changed things up again. Bought new tires that came with rims. New wheels/tires installed and a fresh wash. She may not be the prettiest girl at the ball but I still take her home every night, lol.


























Finally installed both seats, they'll due till I can find a better set or get new covers. Pulled them from a 97 grand prix GTP









Stock 4.3L 265ci, still running cats, but removed muffler and tailpipe resonator


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


:wave::wave::wave:NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The name fits that car, it looks like a straight beast in the background


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Well, my fool ass changed things up again. Bought new tires that came with rims. New wheels/tires installed and a fresh wash. She may not be the prettiest girl at the ball but I still take her home every night, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally installed both seats, they'll due till I can find a better set or get new covers. Pulled them from a 97 grand prix GTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 4.3L 265ci, still running cats, but removed muffler and tailpipe resonator


SUPER TOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Phil those wheels...I like'em!! Mean on the streets! See you at the Street Dreamz Cookout next weekend...time for some fun!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> SERVIN'EM SEE YOU SOON


CAN'T WAIT...NEXT WEEKEND IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!!!! :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL OF THE AWESOME LOWRIDING DADS OUT THERE!!! 
*


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave:NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The name fits that car, it looks like a straight beast in the background


THANKS


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> SUPER TOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Phil those wheels...I like'em!! Mean on the streets! See you at the Street Dreamz Cookout next weekend...time for some fun!!!


I try my best, for what thosr tires cost brand new I couldnt pass on the package deal. I will deffinitely be there this year. Im still undecided if I wanna grab a hotel room on Saturday and kick it it the parking lot or just meet up on Sunday and roll down as a group..


----------



## klasick83

:thumbsup:


Patti Dukez said:


> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL OF THE AWESOME LOWRIDING DADS OUT THERE!!!
> *


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> CAN'T WAIT...NEXT WEEKEND IS GOING TO BE THE BEST!!!! :h5::h5::h5:


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNN.


----------



## flaked85

I STUMBLED ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE,AND I HAD TO POST THIS UP.


----------



## flaked85

* HOTELS FOR THIS WEEKEND 

1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
LA PLATA,MD 20646


3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN) 
45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
WALDORF,MD 20603


4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646


5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601


6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400


7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646
*


----------



## caprice on dz

flaked85 said:


> * HOTELS FOR THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022
> 11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601
> 
> 2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
> 9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> 
> 
> 3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN)
> 45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
> WALDORF,MD 20603
> 
> 
> 4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
> 6860 CRAIN HWY
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> 
> 
> 5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
> 2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601
> 
> 
> 6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
> 11765 South Business Park Road
> Waldorf, MD 20601
> (301) 932-4400
> 
> 
> 7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
> 6900 CRAIN HWY
> LA PLATA,MD 20646
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## BIG DIRTY

HEY PATTI...we are going to be rolling through Virginia Beach on the way up too PA...if you want to catch up with me.


----------



## caprice on dz

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!! who's ready to get their party on this weekend?


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP


----------



## flaked85

YO PATTI IT WAS AWESOME KICKIN IT AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY.ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL DAY.LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING SOME PICS


----------



## flaked85

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE 4 ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ MARYLAND PICNIC,IT COULD'NT HAVE BEEN A GREAT DAY LIKE IT WAS WITHOUT ALL ATTENDEES.SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## Patti Dukez

DANA MAN YOU AND THE STREET DREAMZ CREW ALWAYS PUT ON THE BEST TIME...EVEN WITH GOLDIE AND THE TIRE INCIDENT NOTHING HOLDS YOU DOWN OR BRINGS YOU DOWN AND THAT'S WHAT I DIG SO MUCH ABOUT YOU MAN!!! YOU'RE ALWAYS COOL AS HELL..THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME..THAT WAS AN AMAZING TURN OUT...PICS UP TONIGHT!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85

Cant wait to see pics, sucks we couldnt make it  Waiting for the next picnic


----------



## drunken86

Good to see everybody cant wait for the next one


----------



## lefhandman

flaked85 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE 4 ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ MARYLAND PICNIC,IT COULD'NT HAVE BEEN A GREAT DAY LIKE IT WAS WITHOUT ALL ATTENDEES.SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.


No problem, love coming to y'all town, you guys gotta come visit us too, so we can show our hospitality, had a great time,and met some new people, keep up the good work


----------



## caprice on dz

Not the best vid, I really need a dash mounted camera. Cruisin from Largo to Charlotte Hall, MD Sunday for the Street Dreamz picnic.







some pics

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3601101025029.2143310.1198661935&type=3


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> I STUMBLED ACROSS THIS ON YOUTUBE,AND I HAD TO POST THIS UP.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP


:h5: LOOKING GREAT, MISSED YOU GUYS AT THE COOKOUT


----------



## Patti Dukez

HERE WE GO FOLKS, PICS WILL BE UP ON DROPJAWMAG.COM, IT WAS AN AWESOME TIME BACK WITH THE MARYLAND STREET DREAMZ CREW AND THEIR ANNUAL FAMILY COOKOUT..I LOVED IT!!!!!!!!! I TOOK A LOT OF PICTURES BUT I DID MISS SOME FOLKS THIS TIME...I'LL HOOK IT UP NEXT TIME YOU KNOW IT'S ALL LOVE AND RESPECT...TTT FOR THE EAST COAST!!!!

:h5::h5::h5::h5:

EARLY MORNING GREATNESS:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:ISLANDERS C.C.



























:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

STREET DREAMZ:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Johnny Outlaw:biggrin:


















Jay Shue


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL









:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

PHIL HE LOVES YOUR CAR, HE WOULDN'T PUT IT DOWN ALL DAY:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

little future rider, hitting the switches like a pro:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT WAS A GREAT DAY:biggrin: THANK YOU DANA AND THE WHOLE MD STREET DREAMZ FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Hot damn 400 pages


----------



## 87oldscutty

Little choppy at first but it clears up!


----------



## 87oldscutty

hno:


----------



## 87oldscutty

Patti Dukez said:


>


My ride! :biggrin:


----------



## block5

Great pics as always patti.. And another great picnic for street dreams md


----------



## Outlawd09

Awesome pics Patti.....you da bomb


----------



## 83MCinBmore

great pics...great time!!


----------



## Soultrain

i had a blast it was good seeing everybody again :wave:


----------



## flaked85

THANX AGAIN EVERYBODY FOR MAKING THE 4TH ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ MD PICNIC A GREAT DAY.


----------



## 83lowlac

flaked85 said:


> THANX AGAIN EVERYBODY FOR MAKING THE 4TH ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ MD PICNIC A GREAT DAY.


sorry we missed it this bro just no way I can do sun shows


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

83lowlac said:


> sorry we missed it this bro just no way I can do sun shows


X412

BUT hopefully well get to see everyone in DC or PA in August ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:thumbsup:

Great work Patti ... 

although saying the same old same old seems so inadequate!!! cause you really end up relying on shots when you end up having to miss something ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

glad the event was a success, looks like a great time and super dope shots patti. I was there in spirit


----------



## flaked85

TTT


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

GOD PIX PATTI !!!!!!!!! IS ALWAYS GOOD TO C YOU GUYS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Edgar91

Patti Dukez said:


> :biggrin:


thanks for having us we had a great time thanks again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## drunken86

love the pics


----------



## milkbone

:banghead:

CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED IT THIS YEAR.... 

CONGRATULATIONS DANA ON A GOOD OUTING :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

:biggrin:ISLANDERS C.C.









Thats my Lil monster


----------



## lefhandman

Nice pics, can't wait till the next


----------



## flaked85

milkbone said:


> :banghead:
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED IT THIS YEAR....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS DANA ON A GOOD OUTING :thumbsup:


THANX HOMIE,WE GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> THANX HOMIE,WE GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


I'M READY RIGHT NOW...lol..that was one of the best days. Dana you all know how to do it perfectly, Street Dreamz TTT!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LC CONNECTEK said:


> GOD PIX PATTI !!!!!!!!! IS ALWAYS GOOD TO C YOU GUYS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL TOO!!!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT TIME:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> :banghead:
> 
> CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED IT THIS YEAR....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS DANA ON A GOOD OUTING :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Edgar91 said:


> thanks for having us we had a great time thanks again


Great rides, enjoyed watching you all roll in:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

What's up Patti!

LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY, SEE YOU THERE!!!

Just added, Lowrider magazine will also be covering this event!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Vayzfinest said:


> What's up Patti!
> 
> LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY, SEE YOU THERE!!!
> 
> Just added, Lowrider  magazine will also be covering this event!


YES!!!! Let's ride, I can't wait:biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213

a few i snapped at the picnic this year! good times!!!




























































View attachment 507685
View attachment 507687


----------



## lakewood213




----------



## flaked85

GREAT PICS LAKEWOOD213


----------



## lakewood213

flaked85 said:


> GREAT PICS LAKEWOOD213


much appreciated bro. there are more, but loading was soo slow


----------



## lakewood213

VA riders>>>>> i need some feedback. while on the way home to NC from the picnic in MD, i got stopped for speeding (83 in a 70 zone), VA state police ticketed me. not being familiar with VA, i am needing to know what amount in fines i am looking at? i got a bunch of letters from attorneys of course and their fees are looking like around 150.00. anyone with any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## caprice on dz

lakewood213 said:


> VA riders>>>>> i need some feedback. while on the way home to NC from the picnic in MD, i got stopped for speeding (83 in a 70 zone), VA state police ticketed me. not being familiar with VA, i am needing to know what amount in fines i am looking at? i got a bunch of letters from attorneys of course and their fees are looking like around 150.00. anyone with any insight would be much appreciated!


Thats a rough state to get pulled over in. Only state I know of that they will actually ticket a fellow officer, my buddy is a Md trooper and they ticketed him for like 6 miles over the limit


----------



## lakewood213

caprice on dz said:


> Thats a rough state to get pulled over in. Only state I know of that they will actually ticket a fellow officer, my buddy is a Md trooper and they ticketed him for like 6 miles over the limit


im not a fan of pretty much ANY law enforcement agencies needless to say, but VA has it bad there. they have some of the stupidist laws ive dealt with. one state that i could never live in


----------



## caprice on dz

Where my DMV riders at that are going to this one. We should plan out a meet spot somewhere and cruise up together and roll in deep


----------



## lowpro85

lakewood213 said:


> im not a fan of pretty much ANY law enforcement agencies needless to say, but VA has it bad there. they have some of the stupidist laws ive dealt with. one state that i could never live in


:yessad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Well I got pulled over for 69, 55. I was in the HOV lane which is 65, but because I was not between the barriers, it is only 55, was in VA for 3 days. Thought HOV posted speed was the speed. I paid a $85 ticket. Do not know about Staties. I was in VA Beach


lakewood213 said:


> VA riders>>>>> i need some feedback. while on the way home to NC from the picnic in MD, i got stopped for speeding (83 in a 70 zone), VA state police ticketed me. not being familiar with VA, i am needing to know what amount in fines i am looking at? i got a bunch of letters from attorneys of course and their fees are looking like around 150.00. anyone with any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## lowpro85

lakewood213 said:


> VA riders>>>>> i need some feedback. while on the way home to NC from the picnic in MD, i got stopped for speeding (83 in a 70 zone), VA state police ticketed me. not being familiar with VA, i am needing to know what amount in fines i am looking at? i got a bunch of letters from attorneys of course and their fees are looking like around 150.00. anyone with any insight would be much appreciated!


You might not get hit that hard since its not considered reckless, thats when you need to worry!


----------



## Patti Dukez

lakewood213 said:


> a few i snapped at the picnic this year! good times!!!
> View attachment 507690
> View attachment 507691
> View attachment 507692
> View attachment 507693
> View attachment 507694
> View attachment 507695
> View attachment 507696
> View attachment 507697
> View attachment 507698
> View attachment 507699
> View attachment 507685
> View attachment 507687


super tight pictures!! sorry to hear about the ticket, they catch my cop car all the time but for tint...I don't know much about what to do for speeding tickets


----------



## lakewood213

Patti Dukez said:


> super tight pictures!! sorry to hear about the ticket, they catch my cop car all the time but for tint...I don't know much about what to do for speeding tickets


much appreciated Patti, looking forward to seeing you again, maybe you will be here in Gville again soon?


----------



## lakewood213

thanks for the responses, from what i am reading about VA laws, anything over 80 is considered reckless regardless of the speed limit. so i got 83 in a 70 and it does say reckless on it. time to contact a lawyer i guess. damn cops!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?category=FEATURES10



PedaLScraperZ in the news...

they misquoted me on a few things but, other than that it's a pretty good article


----------



## caprice on dz

Had a great Sunday kicking with the Urban Legends and all the local clubs and solo riders who came out to Pasadena, MD for a day of fun. Too tired to post all the pics right now but here's a link to my folder. Gonna get the small video put together later this week.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3693782822016.2145351.1198661935&type=1


----------



## caprice on dz

damn double post


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## NYC68droptop

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 512435
> View attachment 512436
> View attachment 512437


WELL DESERVED my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

uffin:


----------



## flaked85

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 512435
> View attachment 512436
> View attachment 512437


:thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Where my DMV riders at that are going to this one. We should plan out a meet spot somewhere and cruise up together and roll in deep


WILL BE THERE!!! Booking rooms this week....looking forward to it:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 512435
> View attachment 512436
> View attachment 512437


CASPER THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!! AGREED....WELL DESERVED COULDN'T COVER A BETTER PERSON AND RIDER:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Had a great Sunday kicking with the Urban Legends and all the local clubs and solo riders who came out to Pasadena, MD for a day of fun. Too tired to post all the pics right now but here's a link to my folder. Gonna get the small video put together later this week.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3693782822016.2145351.1198661935&type=1


MISSED IT BIG TIME BE BACK NEXT YEAR:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> :thumbsup:


DANA DANE! MY CRACKBERRY MUST REALLY ENJOY BUTT DIALING YOU...GETTING A NEW PHONE THIS WEEK...IT WILL STILL BUTT DIAL YOU BUT AT LEAST IT'LL BE A NEW PHONE LOL.

COMING UP TO THE SCRAPHOUSE SOON IF THAT'S COOL...TO VISIT AND KICK IT FOR A BIT...WE WILL HIT YOU SOON TO SET A DATE..SEE YA!!!!:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JAMMY JAMZ, RYAN, KEVIN LEDBETTER, COURTNEY, AND DERON FOR HELPING ME WITH MY OLD SHAGGIN WAGON..SOON TO HIT THE STREETS...DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO!!!!!!!

LOVE THE EAST COAST....LET'S FREAKING RIDE:biggrin:




























my little rider well at least one of them..the Switchman's always in the house..he's a lazy fool.




























:h5:










MORE BUILD PICS COMING SOON:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> uffin:


:wave: ITS BEEN TOO LONG:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Patti Dukez said:


> A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JAMMY JAMZ, RYAN, KEVIN LEDBETTER, COURTNEY, AND DERON FOR HELPING ME WITH MY OLD SHAGGIN WAGON..SOON TO HIT THE STREETS...DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE THE EAST COAST....LET'S FREAKING RIDE:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little rider well at least one of them..the Switchman's always in the house..he's a lazy fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE BUILD PICS COMING SOON:ninja:


:h5:


----------



## mr.casper

thanks everyone on the love and comment about the skm issue cover much love n respect to all lets keep servin em!


----------



## MINT'Z

Cars lookin good patti


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JAMMY JAMZ, RYAN, KEVIN LEDBETTER, COURTNEY, AND DERON FOR HELPING ME WITH MY OLD SHAGGIN WAGON..SOON TO HIT THE STREETS...DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE THE EAST COAST....LET'S FREAKING RIDE:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little rider well at least one of them..the Switchman's always in the house..he's a lazy fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE BUILD PICS COMING SOON:ninja:


NOW THAT'S WHAT THA FUNK I'M TALKIN BOUT !!!
Get 'em Gurl !!!


----------



## block5

Looking good miss patti cant wait to cruise


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> DANA DANE! MY CRACKBERRY MUST REALLY ENJOY BUTT DIALING YOU...GETTING A NEW PHONE THIS WEEK...IT WILL STILL BUTT DIAL YOU BUT AT LEAST IT'LL BE A NEW PHONE LOL.
> 
> COMING UP TO THE SCRAPHOUSE SOON IF THAT'S COOL...TO VISIT AND KICK IT FOR A BIT...WE WILL HIT YOU SOON TO SET A DATE..SEE YA!!!!:h5:




LOL YEAH YOU BUTT DIALED ME LASTWEEK.COME ON UP TO THE SCRAPEHOUSE WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE HOMEGIRL.:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS GOOD PATTI


----------



## caprice on dz

My switch finger is ready for Saturday, lol, just need to slap on a coat of paint before then.

[video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


----------



## MINT'Z

Wasssup errrbody


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP PATTI THE DVD IS OUT FROM N C HIT ME UP 323-479-2387


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> LOL YEAH YOU BUTT DIALED ME LASTWEEK.COME ON UP TO THE SCRAPEHOUSE WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE HOMEGIRL.:h5:


HECK YEAH! APPRECIATE IT DANA, I'LL BE UP VERY SOON LOOKING FORWARD TO IT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS GOOD PATTI


:wave::wave::wave::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> My switch finger is ready for Saturday, lol, just need to slap on a coat of paint before then.
> 
> [video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


I LOVE IT. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PHIL!!! I'LL HAVE THE CAMERA READY NEXT WEEKEND..LET'S ROCK:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MINT'Z said:


> Wasssup errrbody


COMING TO PUNCH YOU IN AUGUST, YOU HAD BETTER BE THERE FOR IT.


----------



## Patti Dukez

big fish said:


> BIG FISH IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP PATTI THE DVD IS OUT FROM N C HIT ME UP 323-479-2387


WHAT'S UP FISH:biggrin: GOOD TO HEAR I BET IT'S CRAZY LOL, SEE YOU SOON...AS ALWAYS KEEP IT STREETS


----------



## MINT'Z

Patti Dukez said:


> COMING TO PUNCH YOU IN AUGUST, YOU HAD BETTER BE THERE FOR IT.


Not gonna make it. I really want to but I have to go to indy to pick up my frame for my elco


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Hello Patti in my most scary voice..lol


----------



## caprice on dz

is it saturday yet


----------



## drunken86

wut up patti and my servin'em family see everybody real soon


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> WILL BE THERE!!! Booking rooms this week....looking forward to it:biggrin:


got any info on the hotel, looks like I can't get out of work on friday so I don't wanna risk driving up and then home on 4 hours sleep


----------



## 90Dcoupe

GOODMORNING SERVIN'EM !!!!! ITZ FRIDAY:boink:


----------



## Patti Dukez

90Dcoupe said:


> GOODMORNING SERVIN'EM !!!!! ITZ FRIDAY:boink:



YEAAHHHHEEEEEEE YEAAAAHHHHEEEEE....another weekend I didn't get to slap you...I mean see you. Not cool!


----------



## cripn8ez

I got punched alot? lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT WEEKEND WITH FRIENDS AND RIDERS, JUST KLOWNIN DID IT AGAIN WITH AN EXCELLENT COOKOUT..PROUD OF THE EAST COAST:biggrin:

PICS:thumbsup:



















so awesome


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

the dance off


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

the hotdog eating contest..lol



















done..lol









the winner!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

URBAN LEGENDS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

punches..........to the face.


----------



## Patti Dukez

TEAM 915 MODERN TIMES AND IMPERIALS C.C.






































get it joe!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

more pics coming


----------



## Chevillacs

Nice pics!


----------



## cripn8ez

hella pix like always patti and had a great fuccin time for my pre bday party good seeing all u guys keep up the good work lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drunken86

Had a great time kickin it great pics cant wait for the next one to do it all over again


----------



## 83MCinBmore

Had a great time once again..thanks for the hospitality JUST KLOWNIN!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Chevillacs said:


> Nice pics!


THANKS! GREAT TO SEE YOU AGAIN:biggrin::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> Had a great time kickin it great pics cant wait for the next one to do it all over again


Joe I'm going to say man you are one cool ass dude, I always know it's going to be a good time when your around..had a blast..I'm definitley planning a trip to the Scraphouse..we are going to have a good time all the time:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

83MCinBmore said:


> Had a great time once again..thanks for the hospitality JUST KLOWNIN!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> hella pix like always patti and had a great fuccin time for my pre bday party good seeing all u guys keep up the good work lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you had a great birthday!! Congrats on all your trophies!!! See you again soon Snow!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Moe Pics:nicoderm:

lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Patti Dukez said:


> Glad you had a great birthday!! Congrats on all your trophies!!! See you again soon Snow!


HAHA YEA THANX HAD A GREAT TIME GREAT WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED NITE I WAS KINDA FADED LOL C YA SOON SIS HAVE A GOOD NITE


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:



























LOL



























the end









IT WAS A GREAT DAY, THANK YOU JUST KLOWNIN


----------



## Vayzfinest

Thank you Mz Patti dukez and everyone who came out and made it possible.


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> Joe I'm going to say man you are one cool ass dude, I always know it's going to be a good time when your around..had a blast..I'm definitley planning a trip to the Scraphouse..we are going to have a good time all the time:h5:


I went cruising with this man and cory and I must admit, I think I may have had the biggest smile on the east coast all night, lol.


----------



## flaked85

I HAD A AWESOME TIME KICKIN IT WITH THE JUST KLOWNIN CREW AND EVERYBODY WHO MADE IT TO THE PICNIC..:h5:


----------



## mr.casper

GREAT PICS GREAT TIMES LETS KEEP ON SERVIN EM...THANKS JUST KLOWNIN FOR EVERYTHING NICE SEEING ALL MY LOWRIDER HOMIE FROM ALL OVER THE EAST-COAST


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Great pics, wish i coulda been there.


----------



## zues213




----------



## drunken86

patti u are the best no doubts about it .kickin it with everybody on the eastcoast is great. i got nothin but love for everybody ridin doing the damn thing it aint over yet though lets rock this shit till the wheels collapse or we run out of gas lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

more exposure for LOWRIDER !!! jus' wanted to share Mr. HOLLYWOOD a.k.a. Rudy & the Lowrider Connection crew do'n it big on Hard Parts: South Bronx !!!

http://bcove.me/ucpo6v9q


----------



## zues213




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

_*Sept. 13th, a month from now (31 days) is the official date that I head back to the sandbox for another year. I hope to see all you guys and gals at least one more time at the Chosen Few show if ya can make it, before I head back to war.*_


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

LAST YEAR ...


----------



## caprice on dz

anyone know the name of the song in the first video?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

caprice on dz said:


> anyone know the name of the song in the first video?


[h=1]One Way - Cutie Pie[/h]


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> more exposure for LOWRIDER !!! jus' wanted to share Mr. HOLLYWOOD a.k.a. Rudy & the Lowrider Connection crew do'n it big on Hard Parts: South Bronx !!!
> 
> http://bcove.me/ucpo6v9q


:cheesy::nicoderm::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

zues213 said:


>


NICE VIDEO!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> LAST YEAR ...


MAN I'M SO HYPED RIGHT NOW!!! I knew I shouldn't have pulled this all up right before bed lol...THIS WEEKEND!!! CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> _*Sept. 13th, a month from now (31 days) is the official date that I head back to the sandbox for another year. I hope to see all you guys and gals at least one more time at the Chosen Few show if ya can make it, before I head back to war.*_


YOU GOT IT, CAN'T WAIT TO KICK IT WITH YOU THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO:worship: KEEP IN TOUCH I'LL MAKE SURE TO SEND YOU THE NEXT DVD AND SOME THANGS


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> patti u are the best no doubts about it .kickin it with everybody on the eastcoast is great. i got nothin but love for everybody ridin doing the damn thing it aint over yet though lets rock this shit till the wheels collapse or we run out of gas lol


or both...Joe your the BEST:h5: this weekend it's "pop the trunk time" let's get it:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

SET YOUR CALENDAR RIDERS, IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER GREAT ONE


----------



## flaked85

WE GONNA BE ALL UP IN THAT.


----------



## flaked85

zues213 said:


>



GREAT VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> YOU GOT IT, CAN'T WAIT TO KICK IT WITH YOU THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO:worship: KEEP IN TOUCH I'LL MAKE SURE TO SEND YOU THE NEXT DVD AND SOME THANGS


will do 4 sure, I'll still get on lil when I can and when the net is available to check in. And I'll p.m. ya the addy when we get settled in, so ,me and all the boys can check the video out in the sandbox. See ya ina few days


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pics from yesterday


----------



## flaked85

great kickin it at the pa show homegirl


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> great kickin it at the pa show homegirl


Always good to see you Dana:biggrin: I was cracking up all day....I love our crew, East Coast:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CHOSEN FEW C.C. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR HAVING US OUT TO SUPPORT SUCH A GREAT MOVEMENT...IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST TIMES I'VE HAD IN A LONG TIME...NO SLEEP...PARKING LOT PIMPING...LAUGHING MY TAIL OFF AT CURBSIDE, MINTZ, AND JOSE...DANCING WITH CATHY AT THE BAR...KICKING IT JOE AND DANA AT THE SHOW...TEAM 915....AND PLENTY MORE ACTION..THIS IS DEFINILTEY A SHOW NOT TO MISS...I WILL BE BACK!!! THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT TIME!!!!

Just an FYI I had more pictures but something happened with my little memory card..I saved what I could but I think I saved some of the best and funniest...new camera on the way already:biggrin:

Phil serving it up the night before in the parking lot:thumbsup:









The day of the show.....was awesome


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:

Getting our crunk on



















UL baby:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Anthony's awesome gift from MB Hydraulics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Supreme C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Joe going hard on the switch!!!! lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DRASTIC C.C.:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

You know Dana would have this shirt on lol



















Joe made a call back to the 80's ..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Nice!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:





































lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

More pics coming!


----------



## 90Dcoupe

nice pics patti


----------



## flaked85

SUP 90 Dcoupe


----------



## flaked85

NICE PICS PATTI NOW POST MORE DAMMIT.J/K


----------



## 1SICK8T4

Lovin the picz... Great job Patti!! Thanks again for everything....


----------



## Patti Dukez

90Dcoupe said:


> nice pics patti


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> NICE PICS PATTI NOW POST MORE DAMMIT.J/K


YOU GOT IT:biggrin: BEFORE WE GET BUSY ON THESE PICS AGAIN I WANT TO WISH JOE A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! YOU ARE SO AWESOME MAN, NEVER STOP BEING YOU!!!!










now let's get back to the show:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

ISLANDERS C.C.:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

look at Dana's face...LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

it was time to battle...lol



















you know Phil is the champ tho:nicoderm:









Joe going hard on the switch!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mint'z was ready, for what I dunno lol










Supreme C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Lefthandman:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

TEAM 915





































face punches!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL....beer










then it got violent..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ladies of Drastic C.C. know how to party!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LADY RIDERS OF DRASTIC C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Joe was a sweet model for a day...LOL



















raawwrrr bitches....lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

ME AND MY EILEEN FROM ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

AWARDS!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE AWARDS WERE BADASS!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL..it was all love


----------



## Patti Dukez

PHIL!!! 

















THE TRIP HOME WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## 90Dcoupe

Wassup Flaked85


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> LOL..it was all love



Yeah, the WRONG kinda' luv !!! :barf:

-smh-


----------



## drunken86

Thank you patti much appreciated you da bomb diggity SHABBA


----------



## flaked85

SERVIN'EM TO THE TIZZOP


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

PATTI IT WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITCHA SUNDAY AT THE BIG ''I'' VA PICNIC,AND I PULLED GOLDIE OUT THE GARAGE FOR SO ACTION


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


:wave::wave::wave: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


MISSED YOU GUYS IN PA!!! I wish I could have made it out to Drastic C.C.'s cookout...next year:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI


YES!! This is a great pic!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Yeah, the WRONG kinda' luv !!! :barf:
> 
> -smh-


lol! Hey I hope your leg's ok, I saw the pic with the cut...ewwwww. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> PATTI IT WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITCHA SUNDAY AT THE BIG ''I'' VA PICNIC,AND I PULLED GOLDIE OUT THE GARAGE FOR SO ACTION


Dana I always have a great time with you guys...GOLDIE WAS READY TOO, OUT THE GATE SWINGING!!! it was a great day, I have the pics coming and man I laughed so hard looking at them..coming up tonight!!!


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> Dana I always have a great time with you guys...GOLDIE WAS READY TOO, OUT THE GATE SWINGING!!! it was a great day, I have the pics coming and man I laughed so hard looking at them..coming up tonight!!!



I KNOW YOU GOT SOME GOOD PICS.CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM SHITZ:thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

I cant wait for the pics patti, Sunday was a good day!!


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: :thumbsup:
> 
> MISSED YOU GUYS IN PA!!! I wish I could have made it out to Drastic C.C.'s cookout...next year:h5:





Patti Dukez said:


> YES!! This is a great pic!!!




THANKS PATTI 
U CAN COME TO LUNATICS PICNIC IN YONKERS NY IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS PATTI
> U CAN COME TO LUNATICS PICNIC IN YONKERS NY IN TWO WEEKS


I won't make that one either but I will be back up sooner or later!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

RULOW said:


> I cant wait for the pics patti, Sunday was a good day!!


SUNDAY WAS AWESOME:h5: I loved it and had such a good time!!! Pics next


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TO INDIVIDUALS C.C. FOR HOSTING A GREAT PICNIC AGAIN THIS YEAR:biggrin: NOTHING STOPS THE EAST COAST AND THE INDIVIDUALS C.C. FROM A GREAT DAY WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS...EVEN WITH A LITTLE RAIN THE RIDERS CAME STRONG...THE EVENTS WERE OFF THE CHAIN AS MANA WITH STREET DREAMZ TOOK THE TIRE THROWING CONTEST AND SCRAPHOUSE C.C. TOOK THE TUG-O-WAR TROPHY!!

LET'S CHECK SOME PICS:biggrin:

Ralph pulling in



























:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:ninja:










lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Future Builder


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

MORE PICS COMING


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Great pics


----------



## Soultrain

Nice pics


----------



## Patti Dukez

Thanks guys! Damn, had to renew my photobucket account but back to the picture show:thumbsup:

INDIVIDUALS C.C. COOKOUT CONTINUED:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Dana Dane rolling to the pit










Goldie came back out strong:h5:


















great little guy held the wheel like a champ!


----------



## Patti Dukez

INDIVIDUALS C.C. VA


----------



## Patti Dukez

TUG-O-WAR TIME













































the ref:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

the winners...SCRAPHOUSE C.C.









but Joe was still like this...lol


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> Dana Dane rolling to the pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie came back out strong:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great little guy held the wheel like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMEGIRL,AND THANX TO ANDREW THAT WHEEL HELPER IS HERE TO STAY.


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> Patti Dukez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Dane rolling to the pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie came back out strong:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great little guy held the wheel like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMEGIRL,AND THANX TO ANDREW THAT WHEEL HELPER IS HERE TO STAY.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU DANA DANE YOUR AWESOME MAN, ANDREWS AWESOME TOO...TTT EAST COAST:h5::biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Patti Dukez

MORE PICS!

Watermelon eating contest lol

GO JOE!!



























uh oh!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

TIRE THROWING CONTEST LOL

You know who took the title on that one...MANA STREET DREAMZ C.C.:thumbsup:










but damn if everyone didn't try lol













































lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

it was a great day thanks to the BIG I...can't wait for next year it just keeps getting better!!!!














































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:









lol


----------



## flaked85

PATTI YOU ALWAYS CATCH THE BEST PHOTOS.KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK HOMEGIRL


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> PATTI YOU ALWAYS CATCH THE BEST PHOTOS.KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK HOMEGIRL


X2


----------



## lokoenelkoko

ooooweeee


----------



## flaked85

WE BOUT TO STEP OUR GAME UP.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Nice pics Patti, looks like a good time!


----------



## drunken86

IT DID OK NOTHIN REALLY LOL............AWESOME PICS PATTI


flaked85 said:


> Patti Dukez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Dane rolling to the pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie came back out strong:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great little guy held the wheel like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT PICS HOMEGIRL,AND THANX TO ANDREW THAT WHEEL HELPER IS HERE TO STAY.
Click to expand...


----------



## RULOW

Bad ass pics as always patti!


----------



## mr.casper

flaked85 said:


> WE BOUT TO STEP OUR GAME UP.



awww chet :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## lowpro85

flaked85 said:


> WE BOUT TO STEP OUR GAME UP.


Whose making your plaques?


----------



## flaked85

lowpro85 said:


> Whose making your plaques?



JOEL A.K.A *JAGSTER LAZER CUTTING 213-703-3229*


----------



## caprice on dz

anyone selling 14x7s, preferably with tires?


----------



## guero vaquero




----------



## Patti Dukez

RULOW said:


> Bad ass pics as always patti!


ROLANDO THANK YOU!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> WE BOUT TO STEP OUR GAME UP.


THAT LOOKS TOUGH DANA I LIKE THAT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> PATTI YOU ALWAYS CATCH THE BEST PHOTOS.KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK HOMEGIRL


THANK YOU VERY MUCH DANA THAT MEANS A LOT:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> X2


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Nice pics Patti, looks like a good time!


Thank you! it was blast I'm ready for next year's already:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNDED C.C. IN THE HOUSE, COMING UP SOON! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT FOR A GREAT EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

one of our very own back in the magazines!! CONGRATULATIONS PAYASO OF MAJESTICS C.C....WELL DESERVED!!!!!


----------



## baghdady

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OMG What a picture


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> View attachment 541244
> 
> 
> one of our very own back in the magazines!! CONGRATULATIONS PAYASO OF MAJESTICS C.C....WELL DESERVED!!!!!


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

flaked85 said:


> WE BOUT TO STEP OUR GAME UP.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RichRollinCaddy

http://youtu.be/ReJVBmGaIS4


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

baghdady said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: OMG What a picture




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caprice on dz

[video=facebook;3954943110860]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3954943110860[/video]

This is from this past Sunday, and yes that was a Servin'em DVD playing in the first half, the only way I know how to cruise, lol


----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> [video=facebook;3954943110860]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3954943110860[/video]
> 
> This is from this past Sunday, and yes that was a Servin'em DVD playing in the first half, the only way I know how to cruise, lol


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> :h5:


:biggrin::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP


BLACK BEAST


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> BLACK BEAST


WHATS UP


----------



## REGAL81

CHILLING


----------



## Mr. 412

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP


:thumbsup: dope bike homie !!!


----------



## REGAL81

Mr. 412 said:


> :thumbsup: dope bike homie !!!


THANKS NOT MINES LOL


----------



## Mr. 412

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS NOT MINES LOL


:roflmao:

:h5:


----------



## REGAL81

Mr. 412 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> :h5:


LOL ITS TRUE LITTLE MAN JUST WANTED TO GET ON IT SOMEBODY FROM LUNATICS


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up servin'em crew, I actually touched a model this weekend, aside from the caddy hopper its been a few months.
making a glasshouse coupe








and trying my hand at making some cross lace tru rays


----------



## Mr. 412

REGAL81 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE LITTLE MAN JUST WANTED TO GET ON IT SOMEBODY FROM LUNATICS


ain't nuthin to it !!! Daddy got the equivalent wit tha Black Beast !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

caprice on dz said:


> Whats up servin'em crew, I actually touched a model this weekend, aside from the caddy hopper its been a few months.
> making a glasshouse coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trying my hand at making some cross lace tru rays



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

anyone have hotel information yet for the street dreamz picnic


----------



## tlc64impala

Got this from Patty Last night.

La Quinta 
2138 West Mercury Blvd
Hampton, Va 23666
(757) 827-8680


----------



## REGAL81

Mr. 412 said:


> ain't nuthin to it !!! Daddy got the equivalent wit tha Black Beast !!!











THANKS HOMIE


----------



## block5

Happy hump day fam


----------



## REGAL81

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Patti Dukez

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

INFO FOR STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT!!!










THE PARK ADDRESS IS: 

GOSNOLD HOPE PARK
901 E Little Back River Rd 
Hampton, Virginia 23669

Hope to see everyone there!!!!:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Whats up servin'em crew, I actually touched a model this weekend, aside from the caddy hopper its been a few months.
> making a glasshouse coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trying my hand at making some cross lace tru rays


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP


----------



## Patti Dukez

tlc64impala said:


> Got this from Patty Last night.
> 
> La Quinta
> 2138 West Mercury Blvd
> Hampton, Va 23666
> (757) 827-8680


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I just want to add that the reason the address is not on the flyer is because of facebook:biggrin: This is not a public event but a private cookout for riders and their families...over the years it's gotten a little crazy with people showing up that we don't even know expecting free food...this year we are not posting the park address all over FB just the hotel address....the rest of the info stays on layitlow where our lowriding friends and family communicate...

TTT EAST COAST!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JAIME OF STREET DREAMZ!!!!!!!!! ONE OF THE TRUE KINGS OF THE STREETS!!! TTT...STREET DREAMZ C.C.!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> INFO FOR STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PARK ADDRESS IS:
> 
> GOSNOLD HOPE PARK
> 901 E Little Back River Rd
> Hampton, Virginia 23669
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!!!!:h5:


Gonna book tonight after work


----------



## flaked85

WE WILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JAIME OF STREET DREAMZ!!!!!!!!! ONE OF THE TRUE KINGS OF THE STREETS!!! TTT...STREET DREAMZ C.C.!!!!!


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE ...


----------



## 90Dcoupe

Thank you for the love homie preciation...:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

What it DEW fam!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> INFO FOR STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PARK ADDRESS IS:
> 
> GOSNOLD HOPE PARK
> 901 E Little Back River Rd
> Hampton, Virginia 23669
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!!!!:h5:


*CAN I COME!!!!! *:wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

Patti Dukez said:


> INFO FOR STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PARK ADDRESS IS:
> 
> GOSNOLD HOPE PARK
> 901 E Little Back River Rd
> Hampton, Virginia 23669
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!!!!:h5:


WEEEEEEEEEEE ROOOOLLLIIINNNNGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Alk booked, cant wait


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## caprice on dz

It was an overcast day, but the rain held off till late in the afternoon and many good friends gathered for some good times, good eats and to celebrate the birthday of one of our own, Soultrain. I look forward to many more times like this.


----------



## Soultrain

BUMP


----------



## flaked85

I SEE YOU TRAIN,HAPPY BELATED BIRFDAY FAM.


----------



## flaked85

CUZICAN said:


> *CAN I COME!!!!! *:wave:



YOU SURELY CAN,LOL


----------



## CUZICAN

What it Dew DAP!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

CUZICAN said:


> *CAN I COME!!!!! *:wave:


WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY, YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> It was an overcast day, but the rain held off till late in the afternoon and many good friends gathered for some good times, good eats and to celebrate the birthday of one of our own, Soultrain. I look forward to many more times like this.


AWESOME PICS PHIL!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOULTRAIN YOU ARE ONE TRUE RIDER THAT I AM VERY HAPPY AND PROUD TO KNOW PERSONALLY...LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT CELEBRATION!! A FAMILY OF RIDERS


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


>


WHOA!!! that's crazy, I think I'll start paying more attention to signs:ugh:


----------



## REGAL81

Patti Dukez said:


> WHOA!!! that's crazy, I think I'll start paying more attention to signs:ugh:


YES SIR THOUGHT U WAS GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## CUZICAN

Patti Dukez said:


> WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY, YOU ARE ALWAYS WELCOME



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Three more days of work and then its party time this weekend


----------



## 90Dcoupe

ITZ DEFINETLY GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!:h5: ... :420:....:barf:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS AT VEGAS GOT ALL THE PICS POSTED ON MY TOPIC LOYALTY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS AT VEGAS GOT ALL THE PICS POSTED ON MY TOPIC LOYALTY


:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I know there late as fuck, but better than never :dunno:

from Friday to Sunday ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

the end ...


----------



## Locolowrider13

Chingon


----------



## way2fly

calling all vet riders nov 11th at long beach va hospital there will be a welcome the vets home celebration i need some riders to show off there rides there will be free food live entertainment a kids area there will be over 1500 harleys there so come out and have fun vet or not its from 10 to 3 so come one come all if eany riders would like to commet to bringing your cars just inbox me with a pic thanks for taking the time to read this. the adress is 5901 east 7th street long beach ca 90822 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85

way2fly said:


> calling all vet riders nov 11th at long beach va hospital there will be a welcome the vets home celebration i need some riders to show off there rides there will be free food live entertainment a kids area there will be over 1500 harleys there so come out and have fun vet or not its from 10 to 3 so come one come all if eany riders would like to commet to bringing your cars just inbox me with a pic thanks for taking the time to read this. the adress is 5901 east 7th street long beach ca 90822 :thumbsup:


I was about to be hyped! long beach VA??! lol


----------



## way2fly

lol wish it was closer would love to see the lincoln there :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

PATTI WE HAD A GREAT TIME KICKIN IT WITCHA AS USUAL YESTERDAY AT THE STREETDREAMZ PICNIC.TIL THE NEXT ONE HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLA!:h5:


----------



## 90Dcoupe

I want to Thank all the riders that came out and had a good fun tyme ....Chosen Few/Islanders/Individuals/Just Klownin/Skrapehouse/Modern times/Imperials/Westside/Street Nations/Neighborhood Dreamz Altered Suspension/SpeedLine/Total image/Three the Hard Way/Dedication/Animated Attraction/Dopjaw/Tru family and a special SHOUTOUT to SUPREAM C.C.and there france chapter ALL THE WAY FROM FRANCE!!!! TTMFT STREETDREAMZ!!!!!!


----------



## tlc64impala

90Dcoupe said:


> I want to Thank all the riders that came out and had a good fun tyme ....Chosen Few/Islanders/Individuals/Just Klownin/Skrapehouse/Modern times/Imperials/Westside/Street Nations/Neighborhood Dreamz Altered Suspension/SpeedLine/Total image/Three the Hard Way/Dedication/Animated Attraction/Dopjaw/Tru family and a special SHOUTOUT to SUPREAM C.C.and there france chapter ALL THE WAY FROM FRANCE!!!! TTMFT STREETDREAMZ!!!!!!


Had a great time as always !!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

it was a crazy kick ass weekend, thanks to Street Dreamz and Patti Dukez for the great hospitality.


----------



## lowpro85

90Dcoupe said:


> I want to Thank all the riders that came out and had a good fun tyme ....Chosen Few/Islanders/Individuals/Just Klownin/Skrapehouse/Modern times/Imperials/Westside/Street Nations/Neighborhood Dreamz Altered Suspension/SpeedLine/Total image/Three the Hard Way/Dedication/Animated Attraction/Dopjaw/Tru family and a special SHOUTOUT to SUPREAM C.C.and there france chapter ALL THE WAY FROM FRANCE!!!! TTMFT STREETDREAMZ!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

REGAL81 said:


> WHATS UP PATTI THIS WAS AT VEGAS GOT ALL THE PICS POSTED ON MY TOPIC LOYALTY


SICK!!!!! :h5: NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY I WILL BE BACK:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


PICS WORTH WAITING FOR....I FREAKING LOVE THEM:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CAN'T SAY THANK YOU ENOUGH TO STREET DREAMZ C.C. RIGHT HERE ON THE EAST COAST...YEARS THEY HAVE PUT IT DOWN AND THE ONE THING I DIG ABOUT THEM THE MOST IS HOW HUMBLE THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AND HOW MUCH APPRECIATION THEY HAVE SHOWN TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT MAKE THE TRIP...IT'S NOT ABOUT THE DRAMA...IT'S NOT ABOUT WHO'S BETTER...AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT...THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!!!! FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO COULDN'T MAKE IT WE MISSED YOU BUT HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR!!!!

WE WILL START OUT WITH SOME PRE-PARTY PICS WITH CHOSEN FEW C.C., SUPREME C.C., IMPERIALS C.C., MODERN TIMES C.C., FOREVER ROLLING C.C., JUST KLOWNIN C.C, TRU FAMILY C.C., DYNASTY M.C.C., THREE THE HARD WAY C.C. IT WAS THE BOMB NIGHT THANKS TO RYAN AND LAURA FOR THE DRIVEWAY KICKIN IT!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

PHOTO BOMB MIKE LOL



























SPIDY SCUBA STEVE LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:





































PRE-PARTY AT THE FERRELLS


















TRU FAMILY C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

uffin:










LITTLE GUY...GETTIN'EM STARTED EARLY:thumbsup:


















LOL


















somebody was gold diggin lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

Columbia got busy:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I like that:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

oops..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

photo bomb..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: all bent up but still good


----------



## Patti Dukez

how we do it









lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

shit got real!!! lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

it looks like Edward fell asleep so...









I hit him in the head:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

SECURITY GUARD REPPIN:thumbsup:









A GREAT NIGHT!!! THANK YOU AGAIN...MORE PICS TOMORROW!!


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Damn no wonder my head still aint right by today!


----------



## Mr. 412

Patti Dukez said:


>


MAN !!! even Spider Girl swung thru ??? !!!! ??? 

Jus like you said hopefully next year ... :yessad:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

90Dcoupe said:


> I want to Thank all the riders that came out and had a good fun tyme ....Chosen Few/Islanders/Individuals/Just Klownin/Skrapehouse/Modern times/Imperials/Westside/Street Nations/Neighborhood Dreamz Altered Suspension/SpeedLine/Total image/Three the Hard Way/Dedication/Animated Attraction/Dopjaw/Tru family and a special SHOUTOUT to SUPREAM C.C.and there france chapter ALL THE WAY FROM FRANCE!!!! TTMFT STREETDREAMZ!!!!!!


My ninja!!! Thanks for the hospitality we definately had a kickazz time... That shyt was well worth the trip.. I call DO OVER!!! Hahahaha!!! Thanks Street Dreamz!! Hope to see ya all again at Battle!!


----------



## flaked85

WHAT IT DO SERVIN'EM:h5:


----------



## drunken86

Well said patti had a great time nothing but love and respect allday lets ride


Patti Dukez said:


> CAN'T SAY THANK YOU ENOUGH TO STREET DREAMZ C.C. RIGHT HERE ON THE EAST COAST...YEARS THEY HAVE PUT IT DOWN AND THE ONE THING I DIG ABOUT THEM THE MOST IS HOW HUMBLE THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AND HOW MUCH APPRECIATION THEY HAVE SHOWN TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT MAKE THE TRIP...IT'S NOT ABOUT THE DRAMA...IT'S NOT ABOUT WHO'S BETTER...AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS FRIENDS AND FAMILY AND THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT...THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!!!! FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO COULDN'T MAKE IT WE MISSED YOU BUT HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR!!!!
> 
> WE WILL START OUT WITH SOME PRE-PARTY PICS WITH CHOSEN FEW C.C., SUPREME C.C., IMPERIALS C.C., MODERN TIMES C.C., FOREVER ROLLING C.C., JUST KLOWNIN C.C, TRU FAMILY C.C., DYNASTY M.C.C., THREE THE HARD WAY C.C. IT WAS THE BOMB NIGHT THANKS TO RYAN AND LAURA FOR THE DRIVEWAY KICKIN IT!!!


----------



## baldwinc

Looks like everyone had a good time at the picnic!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

Ttt for the servem crew see y'all in a couple weeks


----------



## Mr. 412

Theme song / soundtrack for this show ??? :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Mr. 412 said:


>



0:48 my ninja Caddy Steve, the guy who showed us how to 3 through every traffic light possible, in a caddy of course


----------



## 80 GRAND

well i can finally post up again after months of not being able to log in so my first new post will be TTT for SERVIN'EM


----------



## flaked85

THIS ONE IS A MUST ATTEND RIDERS.


----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


> THIS ONE IS A MUST ATTEND RIDERS.



:yes:


----------



## 80 GRAND

:h5:T T T


----------



## JohnnyGuam

*IT'S GOIN DOWN ON THE EASTCOAST,,,TA'DOW*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

JohnnyGuam said:


> *IT'S GOIN DOWN ON THE EASTCOAST,,,TA'DOW*


Yo yo is there a payout for this hop.


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo yo is there a payout for this hop.


??????????


----------



## MB671

_hafa adai friends and fam! menu flyer to be posted soon, so keep your batteries charged_ :nicoderm:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

What PITTSBURGH's been up to ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo yo is there a payout for this hop.





matdogg said:


> ??????????




Looks to be that way :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


> *IT'S GOIN DOWN ON THE EASTCOAST,,,TA'DOW*


JOHNNY GUAM:h5::wave::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Ttt for the servem crew see y'all in a couple weeks


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5: NEXT ONE ON THE WAY:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> THIS ONE IS A MUST ATTEND RIDERS.


YEEEESSSSSsssssssssssssuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MORE PICTURES FROM THE STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT...IT WAS A GREAT DAY AND JUST LIKE EVERY YEAR IT WAS A TRUE CELEBRATION OF LOWRIDING AND FAMILY...THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME OUT FROM TEXAS, PENNSYLVANIA, NORTH CAROLINA, MARYLAND, NORTHERN VIRGINIA, AND PARIS, FRANCE WE REALLY ENJOYED THE COMPANY AND THE NEW FRIENDSHIPS...PROVING THAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY WORLDWIDE:biggrin:

STREET DREAMZ HAMPTON VA, 2012 COOKOUT

Supreme C.C. visiting from Paris, France




































uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

ANIMATED ATTRACTIONS C.C. AND DROPJAW MAGAZINE ROLLING IN:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU TEAM 915 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LAURA OF STREET DREAMZ:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PROUD OF MOMMY AND DADDY LITTLE FUTURE RIDER RILEY


----------



## Patti Dukez

OX-ROX OF STREET DREAMZ


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: JAMZ OF STREET DREAMZ



















LIL TURTLEuffin: THREE THE HARDWAY









TRUST ME...HE'S COMING:nicoderm: HITTING SOME INCHES ALREADY


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

DOUGHBOY TOTAL IMAGE C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG RICK NEIGHBORHOOD DREAMZ C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

APPPRECIATION:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL


----------



## Patti Dukez

.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol Dana Dane


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

westcoastridin said:


> :wave:


DUDE!!!!! We miss ya man


----------



## payfred

:wave:


----------



## block5

TTT SERVIN EM ALL DAY. LETS GET A ROLL CALL WHOS GONNA BE AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS


----------



## caprice on dz

block5 said:


> TTT SERVIN EM ALL DAY. LETS GET A ROLL CALL WHOS GONNA BE AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS


:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

block5 said:


> TTT SERVIN EM ALL DAY. LETS GET A ROLL CALL WHOS GONNA BE AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS


:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> :wave:


PAYFRED damn man we miss you too!!...lol. I think a trip to NC is an order soon:ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

block5 said:


> TTT SERVIN EM ALL DAY. LETS GET A ROLL CALL WHOS GONNA BE AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS


I'll be there with bells on


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> :wave:





CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:


:machinegun:.....lol just playin.....:wave:...they really need a face punch smiley tho...that would be awww-some.


----------



## Patti Dukez

i'm so looking forward to this weekend it's going to get funky


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> PAYFRED damn man we miss you too!!...lol. I think a trip to NC is an order soon:ninja:


The Majestics are having their toy drive again next month in Durham NC. Maybe then?


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> The Majestics are having their toy drive again next month in Durham NC. Maybe then?


Oh mans I'll be out for a surgery the most part of December....hmmmm...

but maybe I can support some other way, maybe I can do the flyer again or something..I'll always be down to support Majestics


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> Oh mans I'll be out for a surgery the most part of December....hmmmm...
> 
> but maybe I can support some other way, maybe I can do the flyer again or something..I'll always be down to support Majestics


Surgery? Oh man I'll keep you in my prayers babygirl...


----------



## Patti Dukez

milkbone said:


> :thumbsup: NICE PICS


thanks Wayne!!:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Surgery? Oh man I'll keep you in my prayers babygirl...


no don't worry.....bionic arms:biggrin: I'll be better, stronger, faster..lol. But seriously, it's not anything serious..just some life biz..I'll bounce right back


----------



## flaked85

ttt for servin'em


----------



## JohnnyGuam

Patti Dukez said:


> i'm so looking forward to this weekend it's going to get funky


TTT


----------



## payfred

Patti Dukez said:


> no don't worry.....bionic arms:biggrin: I'll be better, stronger, faster..lol. But seriously, it's not anything serious..just some life biz..I'll bounce right back


Coo :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs




----------



## JohnnyGuam

block5 said:


> TTT SERVIN EM ALL DAY. LETS GET A ROLL CALL WHOS GONNA BE AT THE BATTLE OF THE HYDROS


*FOUNDER OF ISLANDERS CAR CLUB, THE MAGALAHI (CHIEF) JOHNNYGUAM WILL BE THERE, CAN'T WAIT TO HOOKUP WITH MY EASTCOAST FAMILY, TA'DOW*


----------



## block5

JohnnyGuam said:


> *FOUNDER OF ISLANDERS CAR CLUB, THE MAGALAHI (CHIEF) JOHNNYGUAM WILL BE THERE, CAN'T WAIT TO HOOKUP WITH MY EASTCOAST FAMILY, TA'DOW*


Cant wait brother


----------



## Chevillacs

Patti Dukez said:


> Oh mans I'll be out for a surgery the most part of December....hmmmm...
> 
> but maybe I can support some other way, maybe I can do the flyer again or something..I'll always be down to support Majestics


already got the flyer...we do appreciate all your support though Patti ...thanks and recover quickly


----------



## Patti Dukez

Chevillacs said:


> already got the flyer...we do appreciate all your support though Patti ...thanks and recover quickly


Thank you!! TIGHT FLYER:thumbsup::thumbsup: Did you do that?? Hope to see you this weekend..Hooters in Laurel..come drink some beer and eat some chicken with us


----------



## Patti Dukez

JohnnyGuam said:


> *FOUNDER OF ISLANDERS CAR CLUB, THE MAGALAHI (CHIEF) JOHNNYGUAM WILL BE THERE, CAN'T WAIT TO HOOKUP WITH MY EASTCOAST FAMILY, TA'DOW*


*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: THAT IS GREAT NEWS!! I CANNOT WAIT...SEE YOU HERE IN JUST A FEW HOURS:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

JohnnyGuam said:


> TTT


:worship: It was a honor & privilege to have met you !!!


----------



## lowrider4ever

JohnnyGuam said:


> TTT


Yo bro good to meet you homie. You made me feel like I was back on the wes.the homie in Vegas is Oj. Till next time bro. By the way everyone, you guys down in Md and Va always show love and make us feel welcome. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## caprice on dz

lowrider4ever said:


> Yo bro good to meet you homie. You made me feel like I was back on the wes.the homie in Vegas is Oj. Till next time bro. By the way everyone, you guys down in Md and Va always show love and make us feel welcome. Can't wait till the next one.


had a blast kicking it


----------



## lowrider4ever

caprice on dz said:


> had a blast kicking it


Good to see you to homie. Next time ill bring some models.


----------



## Patti Dukez

BATTLE OF THE HYDROS WAS OFF THE CHAIN AGAIN...ANOTHER END OF THE YEAR BLOW OUT ALL THANKS TO OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY OF RIDERS HERE ON THE EAST COAST:biggrin: A VERY SPECIAL THANK YOU TO THE PRESIDENT OF ISLANDERS C.C., JOHNNY GUAM, FOR COMING FOR A DAY STRAIGHT FROM LA!! THANK YOU TO STREET DREAMZ C.C. AND TO MARC SCHLAUCH FOR THE AWESOME AFTER PARTY AND ALL OF YOUR HELP!!!!! 

EVERYONE WHO CAME TO SUPPORT THE "SAVE THE TA-TAS" CAUSE YOU ARE VERY APPRECIATED!!!! PLEASE ENJOY THE PICS, THE DVD IS COMING AND WILL BE READY BY CHRISTMAS!! SEE YOU ALL SOON...LET'S RIDE:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

FOR SALE


----------



## Patti Dukez

Just kickin it....lol (pop-the-trunk)


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

ISLANDERS C.C. AND DRASTIC C.C. COAST TO COAST.



















:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


















we were feeling it..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

squuuisssh lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## 83MCinBmore

Def was good times!! Thanks Mark and Islanders for the hospitality!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

The Battle of the Chicken Winner..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The after party..lol

3 Wheelinuffin:









































































:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

A GREAT RIDE HOME.. THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OF OUR SPONSORS, FRIENDS, RIDERS, AND FAMILIES!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :wave:


:h5::biggrin:


----------



## 83MCinBmore

Good pics


----------



## 80 GRAND

great pics patti you always come thru with the best:worship:


----------



## hueyblack

Great photos. They are nicely captured.


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Well technology finally bit me in tha' ass :tears: 
I lost most of my shot's but was able to recover some ... 
BUT as always I appreciate yinz allowing me to share !!!





































VVV Making it OFFICIAL !!! VVV


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I get the "Punches To The Face" campaign - BUT you ain't suppose to do it to yourself are yah?


































































Ahhhhhh Naaaah NOT A WET WILLIE 











Switch Hittin - It don't stop !!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOL...those have to be some of the stupidest faces I have ever seen myself make. Great pictures though Curbside!! Super funny!!! 

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAPPY MONDAY:biggrin: I got into my old photobucket account and found some awesome throwbacks....:thumbsup:

Hope you enjoy!!










lol..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

CASPER:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PUNCH DAY..LOL

A whole day of face punches..

waking porkchop up..(don't worry no puppies were harmed)




































made a turtle on the beach..









and then punched it..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

family:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Magazine Covers


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Street Dreamz Christmas 2010:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol













































I LOVE THIS:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: doesn't look like this anymore


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN :h5: some of my most favorite pics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

holy moly this is an old pic


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Carlos of Majestics on I64 in Sunday Driver


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

get it phil!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

working on Allen's 62


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## drunken86

AWESOME PICS


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Birthday Dana Dane !!! :run:


----------



## Mr. 412

drunken86 said:


> AWESOME PICS


x2



Patti Dukez said:


>


YO !!! How much for the bug sprayer & the EMPTY Bud Light box shipped to 15235 ???


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


>


LOOK AT THE PRICE OF GAS WISH IT WAS STILL THAT LOW


----------



## 80 GRAND

great throwback pics


----------



## block5

Patti Dukez said:


>


O
Cant wait to see this on the streets again. And to be able to cruise together wagon buddies for life


----------



## flaked85

Mr. 412 said:


> Happy Birthday Dana Dane !!! :run:


THANX HOMIE


----------



## Mr. 412

flaked85 said:


> THANX HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

TTT FAMS


----------



## caprice on dz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I get the "Punches To The Face" campaign - BUT you ain't suppose to do it to yourself are yah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh Naaaah NOT A WET WILLIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch Hittin - It don't stop !!!


Always trying to nut punch somebody, lol


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


>


Damn you can tell these are old, look at those gas prices!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

yo yo, whats up, just saying hi from across the seas in the sandbox, pics looking good as always, keeping me motivated while i'm here be sure to check lrm ina few days for my feature of the long awaited unveiling of Blue Crush. I'm actually starting to put together a lolo bike here to ride around base, lmao.. alright i'll be in touch talk to you soon.


----------



## caprice on dz

Happy friday fam


----------



## caprice on dz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo yo, whats up, just saying hi from across the seas in the sandbox, pics looking good as always, keeping me motivated while i'm here be sure to check lrm ina few days for my feature of the long awaited unveiling of Blue Crush. I'm actually starting to put together a lolo bike here to ride around base, lmao.. alright i'll be in touch talk to you soon.


Stay safe over there bro


----------



## 80 GRAND

*TTT*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ttt!


----------



## GOOT

Need your help Servin'em Family!!!!
18 more days to vote in the Liquid Wrench contest!!!!
VOTE for my VW BUS!!!
Here is the link.... http://bit.ly/VkfR6W

VOTE DAILY!!! thanks​


----------



## Soultrain

BUMP for my fam


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

yaayyy yayyyy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> BUMP for my fam


:h5::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

64_EC_STYLE said:


> ttt!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

*SERVIN'EM RULES*


----------



## milkbone

flaked85 said:


> *SERVIN'EM RULES*


:wave:


----------



## milkbone

GOOT said:


> Need your help Servin'em Family!!!!18 more days to vote in the Liquid Wrench contest!!!!
> VOTE for my VW BUS!!!
> Here is the link.... http://bit.ly/VkfR6W
> 
> VOTE DAILY!!! thanks​


POST PICS OF THAT SPLIT WINDOW


----------



## flaked85

milkbone said:


> :wave:


 SUP WAYNE:h5:


----------



## flaked85

i love this commercial.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/354256-pedalscraperz-combat-ready-build-up.html


check out my new topic, lmao i'm back at it again for one more hoorah lol


----------



## block5

Have fun with the build homie and thank you for your service.


----------



## caprice on dz

Suprise suprise, the world didn't blow up, though some people in Annapolis, MD did as two large BGE transformers exploded lighting up the sky.


----------



## caprice on dz

early morning eye candy


----------



## GOOT

milkbone said:


> POST PICS OF THAT SPLIT WINDOW


Here is my hooptie bus homie...







How it looks now.







Late 1980's pic at the dragstrip

I need to get this old girl back on the streets.
Only 7 days left to vote!!!
VOTE HERE>>>> http://bit.ly/VkfR6W


----------



## caprice on dz

Now that I froze my ass off and got actual trunk dimension I kinda like this layout. Its simple, not over the top, and shouldn't require to much heavy fab work. Being this is my daily I need to make sure I would still have space for my jack and toolbox. Messing around with autocad this morning. still up in the air between air or juice but never hurts to plan things out


----------



## milkbone

flaked85 said:


> SUP WAYNE:h5:


WUZ CRACKIN HOMIE...


----------



## milkbone

GOOT said:


> Here is my hooptie bus homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 1980's pic at the dragstrip
> 
> I need to get this old girl back on the streets.
> Only 7 days left to vote!!!
> VOTE HERE>>>> http://bit.ly/VkfR6W


THAT BISH IS SWEET WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR HER


----------



## 80 GRAND

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

SUP PATTI I HOPE YOUR CHRISTMAS WAS A GOOD ONE,SERVIN'EM TTT


----------



## Venom62

Wats up Patti, hope ur Xmas went well.

Servin'em All Day


----------



## Soultrain

What's up Patti i hope you had a Blessed Christmas


----------



## flaked85

HELLO?


----------



## baldwinc

Wassup Servin'em! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## 80 GRAND

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO SERVIN'EM*


----------



## REGAL81

HAPPY NEW YEARS PATTI


----------



## 80 GRAND

keeping this on top................*bump*


----------



## drunken86

TTT!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy New Year Patti !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## Soultrain

BUMP


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Patti where u at


----------



## flaked85

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti where u at


i was thinkin the same damn thang


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Ox-Roxs said:


> Patti where u at


X412



flaked85 said:


> i was thinkin the same damn thang


Getting close to Casper homie ... I know you ready, but I was holding out hope GOLDIE was gonna be in the put ... maybe next year!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

jus' another pothole in the road of life Patti ... Let your fam know that tha' Streets & it's Representative got your back. Thoughts & Prayers ... jus' like everyone else, you got the number; call whenever, for whatever!


----------



## OTR

Thank You for doing this for our men and women overseas. Being a Father of a Iraqi Veteran I know this means a lot to the troops.


----------



## flaked85

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> X412
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close to Casper homie ... I know you ready, but I was holding out hope GOLDIE was gonna be in the put ... maybe next year!


NEXT YEAR FOR SURE,GOLDIE IS STILL IN SURGERY


----------



## klasick83

Where's Patti?


----------



## caprice on dz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


I remember all of these and somewhere I believe I have the centerfolds packed away for most of them


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/354256-pedalscraperz-combat-ready-build-up.html

check out what i been doing on my down time overseas in the sandbox.:h5:


----------



## 80 GRAND

whats up servin'em


----------



## flaked85

I GOT MY COPY OF THE NEW SERVIN'EM DVD STILL CRUISIN, AND I MUST SAY FOR ME ITS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET.GREAT JOB PATTI:h5:THEY KEEP GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER.TTMFT


----------



## Ox-Roxs

flaked85 said:


> I GOT MY COPY OF THE NEW SERVIN'EM DVD STILL CRUISIN, AND I MUST SAY FOR ME ITS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET.GREAT JOB PATTI:h5:THEY KEEP GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER.TTMFT


 xDuce


----------



## Vayzfinest

I NEEDS MINE!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

flaked85 said:


> I GOT MY COPY OF THE NEW SERVIN'EM DVD STILL CRUISIN, AND I MUST SAY FOR ME ITS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET.GREAT JOB PATTI:h5:THEY KEEP GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER.TTMFT


damn i need a copy over here in the sandbox to show the boys


----------



## Mr.lincoln

where can i get acopy????.ebay anywhere else?


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/354256-pedalscraperz-combat-ready-build-up.html
> 
> check out what i been doing on my down time overseas in the sandbox.:h5:


:nicoderm::h5::h5::h5: sweeet!! good to hear from you too!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> I GOT MY COPY OF THE NEW SERVIN'EM DVD STILL CRUISIN, AND I MUST SAY FOR ME ITS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET.GREAT JOB PATTI:h5:THEY KEEP GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER.TTMFT


THANK YOU DANA!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> xDuce


OX ROXuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Vayzfinest said:


> I NEEDS MINE!!


Got'em coming your way, your 1st Lady's already on it Be there before Friday!


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> damn i need a copy over here in the sandbox to show the boys


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

80 GRAND said:


> whats up servin'em


:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

Been awhile but some things have change. I went back the a fresh chrome stock grill but eventually plan to get a billet bar insert, and have spent the last few months flip flopping on the suspension but as of this afternoon am pleased to announce hydros have arrived. I was gonna bag it but the deal was too good to pass. Got everything you see plus 5 solenoids, quick disconnect, a couple switches, 2 used batteries and some hoses for $400. Sold the batteries to my step dad, and plan to get new cylinders and hoses. IF anyone wants the cylinders their yours, 14s I believe 3/8" port, cups are staying though. I was told he bought them rebuilt from Lucky up here in MD. Also have some misc hoses too. Not sure if I wanna clean up and repaint these tanks or go with a wammy yet, gonna run 4 batts, simple lift and lay, at least for this year. Al I know is its gonna be a fun summer


----------



## 80 GRAND

caprice on dz said:


> Been awhile but some things have change. I went back the a fresh chrome stock grill but eventually plan to get a billet bar insert, and have spent the last few months flip flopping on the suspension but as of this afternoon am pleased to announce hydros have arrived. I was gonna bag it but the deal was too good to pass. Got everything you see plus 5 solenoids, quick disconnect, a couple switches, 2 used batteries and some hoses for $400. Sold the batteries to my step dad, and plan to get new cylinders and hoses. IF anyone wants the cylinders their yours, 14s I believe 3/8" port, cups are staying though. I was told he bought them rebuilt from Lucky up here in MD. Also have some misc hoses too. Not sure if I wanna clean up and repaint these tanks or go with a wammy yet, gonna run 4 batts, simple lift and lay, at least for this year. Al I know is its gonna be a fun summer


good to hear phil who gonna do the the install for you


----------



## caprice on dz

Gonna have Curt do it


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr.lincoln said:


> where can i get acopy????.ebay anywhere else?


I have them up on ebay:biggrin: they ship the very next day with a tracking number..thank you!!!

EBAY LINK---> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Servinem-Lo...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3a7dc49217

or under LOWRIDER DVDS on ebay...thanks again:h5::biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:


----------



## baldwinc

Whaddup!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 602850
made some new friends today, they said there big fans of the servin em dvd's


----------



## drunken86

​wut up everybody


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:

Any homies or homegirls going to KY for Carl Casper?


----------



## flaked85

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:
> 
> Any homies or homegirls going to KY for Carl Casper?


DUH! ME AND THE HOMIE JOE ARE GOING:h5:


----------



## flaked85

THE SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND WILL BE AT THE SAME SPOT AS LASTYEAR. SAT JUNE 29TH ,GILBERT RUN STATE PARK.FLYER COMING SOON .


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> DUH! ME AND THE HOMIE JOE ARE GOING:h5:


I knew 'dat :facepalm:


----------



## caprice on dz

happy humpday fam. tax check arrived and I'm already ordering parts, gonna be a fun summer :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

BEEN WAITING ON THIS!!!! 




flaked85 said:


> THE SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND WILL BE AT THE SAME SPOT AS LASTYEAR. SAT JUNE 29TH ,GILBERT RUN STATE PARK.FLYER COMING SOON .


----------



## caprice on dz

CUZICAN said:


> BEEN WAITING ON THIS!!!!


:wave:What's Up stranger been a while


----------



## caprice on dz

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/uniroyal/tiger-paw-awp-ii/p/tv130000092

for all you 13" riders looking for good priced tires, $235/shipped uniroyal tigerpaws


----------



## CUZICAN

caprice on dz said:


> :wave:What's Up stranger been a while


What it Dew! You know I'm always around, sometimes just a lil quieter than usual. ROFL.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD EVERYONE HEY MAY 5TH THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 FROM WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE HOPE TO C EVERYONE THERE SAME PLACE AS LAST YRS MORE INFO SOON TTT FOR PATTI NEW DVD ITS THE SHIT WELL SHE IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soultrain

flaked85 said:


> THE SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND WILL BE AT THE SAME SPOT AS LASTYEAR. SAT JUNE 29TH ,GILBERT RUN STATE PARK.FLYER COMING SOON .


good stuff fam


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Valentines Day Patti - Luv You !!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## Ox-Roxs

Throw Back


----------



## flaked85

Ox-Roxs said:


>


:h5:


----------



## flaked85

carl caspers 2013 is almost here.some footage from last year


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> carl caspers 2013 is almost here.some footage from last year


:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Ox-Roxs said:


>


:thumbsup:

Happy Birthday homie !!!


----------



## flaked85

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Happy Birthday homie !!!


X2 OLD MAN:h5:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


:nicodermatti what's a Fyler? :rofl:


----------



## flaked85

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :nicodermatti what's a Fyler? :rofl:


damn that leave it on there.the flyer still kicks ass


----------



## drunken86

looks awesome


CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


----------



## caprice on dz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> damn that leave it on there.the flyer still kicks ass


Yeah it do !!!


----------



## ElBigFlaco

https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## 80 GRAND

WHATS UP SERVIN'EM:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

waddup Patti, 
is the website up where i can get the new dvd? and also wondering if it can ship it overseas... I wanna show my boys how it goes down. trying to get more of my joes into 'hittin switches and curb swerving' and get them away 'from hitttin bombs and bullet swervin', haha


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

RIDERS LETS DO THIS,SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. IS ALREADY BOOKED


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## caprice on dz

flaked85 said:


> RIDERS LETS DO THIS,SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. IS ALREADY BOOKED


I'll pitch in for gas if someone lets me ride shotty


----------



## flaked85

:drama:


----------



## 80 GRAND

flaked85 said:


> :drama:


nice ass video homie godie doing it big


----------



## flaked85

80 GRAND said:


> nice ass video homie godie doing it big


that's that blackmagic in the trunk,but its about to get alot better.:h5:


----------



## dallascowboys25

flaked85 said:


> :drama:


Bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

Happy birthday patti


----------



## NYC68droptop

flaked85 said:


> :drama:


nice video. was this done over time? what i mean is is it in time order? i notice in the beginning of the video your timing is a little off. (thats why the rear wheels bounce off the ground while hopping) but at the end of the video your rear wheels seem to never leave the ground.? just a observation.


----------



## flaked85

NYC68droptop said:


> nice video. was this done over time? what i mean is is it in time order? i notice in the beginning of the video your timing is a little off. (thats why the rear wheels bounce off the ground while hopping) but at the end of the video your rear wheels seem to never leave the ground.? just a observation.


this is over the course of 8 years of hopping on a partial wrapped frame.yeah in the beginning it was a single piston pump when the qtr top was tan,and i didn't run shocks back then.the bouncing was from hopping on uneven ground.the car is a non piston double pump now and the top is black and i'm running shocks now because i have upper drop mounts.me and a club member'' drunken86'' are in the process of putting a full frame under goldie.hno: stay tuned


----------



## andres18954

ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

WADDUP PATTI, figured you'd get a kick out of this:


how many people can say they smoked with Joe Cool the Camel? I can

why'd, the camel's cross the road? to avoid getting shot the fuck up with a 50 Cal.

The hole i crawl into that start my days

Who says lowriding and the shocker isn't known worldwide????

'PedaLScraperZ' representing the LRM issue featuring 'Blue Crush' with my Infantry Squad, our trucks, guns and our 'Combat Ready' Lowrider overseas


----------



## Ox-Roxs

flaked85 said:


> this is over the course of 8 years of hopping on a partial wrapped frame.yeah in the beginning it was a single piston pump when the qtr top was tan,and i didn't run shocks back then.the bouncing was from hopping on uneven ground.the car is a non piston double pump now and the top is black and i'm running shocks now because i have upper drop mounts.me and a club member'' drunken86'' are in the process of putting a full frame under goldie.hno: stay tuned


 Dana your music was Crazy Homie ...lol 

Sup Duke I cant find any of my vids so get at me i need a few more...


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> WADDUP PATTI, figured you'd get a kick out of this:
> 
> 
> how many people can say they smoked with Joe Cool the Camel? I can
> 
> why'd, the camel's cross the road? to avoid getting shot the fuck up with a 50 Cal.
> 
> The hole i crawl into that start my days
> 
> Who says lowriding and the shocker isn't known worldwide????
> 
> 'PedaLScraperZ' representing the LRM issue featuring 'Blue Crush' with my Infantry Squad, our trucks, guns and our 'Combat Ready' Lowrider overseas


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THAT'S AWESOME!!!! Can you send me some pics to my email [email protected], I'd be proud to rep them :biggrin: Is your address still the same out there?


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> :drama:


OH SHIT I'd title this head bangin and swangin Goldie Style...I like! :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :nicodermatti what's a Fyler? :rofl:


damn it!! lol...it wouldn't be me if I didn't spell sume shif wong


----------



## Patti Dukez

ElBigFlaco said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


I'm there


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


FYLERS....I make'em:biggrin: This cookout is freaking awesome.. I'm in there like swimwear..I can't wait:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> RIDERS LETS DO THIS,SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. IS ALREADY BOOKED


LOOKS AWESOME...lemme find a doggie sitter grab up some fools and try to roll out


----------



## Patti Dukez

andres18954 said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


SOULTRAIN:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


>


thatswhatimtalkinbout...1965 drop top for the famliy


----------



## Patti Dukez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: AWESOME PICS AS ALWAYS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THAT'S AWESOME!!!! Can you send me some pics to my email [email protected], I'd be proud to rep them :biggrin: Is your address still the same out there?


i will try to send ya a bunch of pis tonight i wrote myself a note so i dont forget. and yea same address. about 5-6 months left hopefully they send us home a lil bit earlier so i can make some of the summer shows before our too short of a season ends.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

email sent:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: AWESOME PICS AS ALWAYS


Thanks lady ... jus' trying to keep up with you !!! as always.



PedaLScraperZ said:


> email sent:thumbsup:


Hey fuck tard :wave: keep being safe over there !!!

Jus' wanted to say congrat's again ... 1st the printed version & now the online version's up !!!

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1968_schwinn_stingray/


----------



## matdogg

Patti Dukez said:


> LOOKS AWESOME...lemme find a doggie sitter grab up some fools and try to roll out


We would love to have you up..its good people good food and a lot of partying.

And there may be a lowrider or two there


----------



## 80 GRAND

:h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

T.G.I.F.


----------



## 80 GRAND

FOR SALE $5800 OBO


----------



## 80 GRAND

TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

me and my guys wish erryone a safe and happy easter back home in the states


----------



## Mr. 412

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 626394
> me and my guys wish erryone a safe and happy easter back home in the states


Jus' imagine a BIG group picture of all the riders & that'd be us sending yinz one as well !!!
Happy Easter brother ...


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 626394
> me and my guys wish erryone a safe and happy easter back home in the states


 HAPPY EASTER :wave::wave::wave:THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS PICTURE, I HAVE YOUR OTHERS TOO..I'M WORKING SOMETHING COOL UP FOR THE NEXT DVD..WE WERE AT A BIKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT WHEN YOU GET BACK. I'D LOVE TO SEE YOUR BIKE OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT WAS A BOMB DAY, THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALTERED SUSPENSION BIKE CLUB AND CHICHO'S BAR IN VIRGINIA BEACH FOR HOSTING ONE OF THE MOST FUN SHOWS THIS YEAR..IT WAS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND THE ART OF THE BIKE..I EVEN BROUGHT OUT MY BIKE (WHICH IS STILL IN THE MAKING BIG TIME LOL) BUT WE LAUGHED, SUPPORTED, CRUISED TO THE BEACH, AND THE KIDS HAD A BLAST. LATER THAT NIGHT WE CHILLED WITH JAIME OF STREET DREAMZ AT HIS FAMILIA'S NEW EL BURRITO CELEBRATING HIS BROTHER TONY'S BIRTHDAY...A GREAT DAY!! 2013 ALL FAMILY ALL STREETS..


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

he was going so fast lol


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

you know what time it is







*







*







*







*







*







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

THE MAKUAS







*







*







*little Mana liked my bike but he wasn't digging the stars lol







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*







*aagghh!! I was saying nooooo Brandi!! but she was like you can do it!! lol that bike was not make for short people


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*


----------



## Patti Dukez

*







*







*







*







*







*


----------



## Patti Dukez

time to ride







*







*







*lol







*







*







MORE PICS TO COME!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mr. 412 said:


> Jus' imagine a BIG group picture of all the riders & that'd be us sending yinz one as well !!!
> Happy Easter brother ...


hell yea bro



Patti Dukez said:


> HAPPY EASTER :wave::wave::wave:THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS PICTURE, I HAVE YOUR OTHERS TOO..I'M WORKING SOMETHING COOL UP FOR THE NEXT DVD..WE WERE AT A BIKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT WHEN YOU GET BACK. I'D LOVE TO SEE YOUR BIKE OUT THERE!!!


back atcha, show pics are great as always, looked like a blast good to see all the youngins starting out. look like the bike scene is blowing up out there in the hampton roads, i love it. 
can't wait to get home and finally bring out my prize possession 'Blue Crush'


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hell yea bro
> 
> back atcha, show pics are great as always, looked like a blast good to see all the youngins starting out. look like the bike scene is blowing up out there in the hampton roads, i love it.
> can't wait to get home and finally bring out my prize possession 'Blue Crush'


I can't wait to see it in person:thumbsup: I've heard a lot about it! Please be safe and you know we will look forward to getting up with you when you get home...we thank you for being out there and protecting our country too..that never gets said enough but it should


----------



## Patti Dukez

I WANT TO GIVE A SHOUT TO EL BURRITO 401 N. GREAT NECK RD VIRGINIA BEACH VA...THIS IS THE NEWEST AND GREATEST SPOT RECENTLY OPENED BY JAIME OF STREET DREAMZ C.C. AND HIS FAMILY..IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME AND THE GRAND OPENING IS COMING SOON!!! WE WILL PUT THE WORD OUT..EVERYONE COME OUT AND ENJOY!!! CAN'T BEAT THE BEST FOOD IN TOWN AND STREETS...WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!

EL BURRTIO!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

stay choked out my friends lol


lap dance :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

hahahaa..fun:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Altered Suspension in the house


----------



## Patti Dukez

lol gangsta!


----------



## Patti Dukez

haha


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

shit got real! lol




:thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :wave:


:h5::h5::h5::biggrin::wave:


----------



## 80 GRAND

:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: happy humpday. Whatitdo servinem crew. Whos ready to ride this year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> I can't wait to see it in person:thumbsup: I've heard a lot about it! Please be safe and you know we will look forward to getting up with you when you get home...we thank you for being out there and protecting our country too..that never gets said enough but it should


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1968_schwinn_stingray/ dont know if you caught this but it was in lrm a few months back, me and curbside, aka mr412, aka senile old coot, aka etc...both at the same time representing for the east coast.. thank you for the troop support. that doest get said enough either... that reminds me how do i get my hands on the newest dvd, can i order it on ebay or is the site up? i'm dying to show these guys how we do, hoping with all there money there saaving up here they get home and we get a few more riders from the motivational east coast 
dvd, haha.


----------



## Patti Dukez

THAT IS SO NASTY!!!! what an incredible build!!!! Man I've got to frame that for my office...proud of the EAST COAST!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> :wave: happy humpday. Whatitdo servinem crew. Whos ready to ride this year


:h5::wave: i've been seeing you putting in work, looking forward to seeing how far you've come with Bubble Trouble..Streets 2013!


----------



## Patti Dukez

80 GRAND said:


> :h5:


:h5::biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Patti Dukez said:


> THAT IS SO NASTY!!!! what an incredible build!!!! Man I've got to frame that for my office...proud of the EAST COAST!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


thank you, it as along time coming now i just got to get my ass home and show it, lol. that would be a great addon to the office im sure. east coast TTT, ohh p.m. replied


----------



## caprice on dz

Spent this past Saturday hanging out at the back to the beach car show in MD with Urban Legends cc & Individuals cc


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## 83MCinBmore

Nice pics!


----------



## Patti Dukez

agreed!!! Awesome pics!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thank you, it as along time coming now i just got to get my ass home and show it, lol. that would be a great addon to the office im sure. east coast TTT, ohh p.m. replied


Got it! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mr. 412 said:


>


 YEAAAAHHH IT'S ON:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO WESTSIDE C.C. FOR HOLDING AN AWESOME COOKOUT EVEN WHEN IT FELT LIKE 40 DEGREES IN MANY RIDERS FROM ALL UP AND DOWN THE EAST COAST CAME THROUGH TO KICK IT...IT WAS A GREAT DAY WITH A LOT OF LAUGHS AND A LOT OF OLD & NEW FRIENDS...RIDE FOR LIFE * *


----------



## Patti Dukez

thank you to Nuttin but Luv Familia!!! I really appreciate the luv and support!!! 





A strong little rider..the future:biggrin:


jugglin!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Nu Jersey Devil took first place at Cinco De Mayo show!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Rollerz Only

Tru Family C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

USO C.C.








Obesssion C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

Street Dreamz C.C.











Makuas!


----------



## Patti Dukez

A family of riders:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

IMPERIALS C.C. AND JUST KLOWNIN C.C. ROLLED INuffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Loyalty C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

New Life C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

More pics to come:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

AWESOME THANK YOU AGAIN SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## JUARITOS

Thanks for the DVD Patty


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

nice seeing you again,bad ass pics


----------



## cripn8ez

USO-ORLANDO said:


> nice seeing you again,bad ass pics


Good chillin and thanx for coming out again bros ill b there soon maybe if I show sum leg I can hop a ride with Fred lol ttt USO


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> Good chillin and thanx for coming out again bros ill b there soon maybe if I show sum leg I can hop a ride with Fred lol ttt USO


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Sweet pics Patti always good seeing you babygirl :h5:


----------



## hot64

??


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Nice Pics of the PicNic.


----------



## caprice on dz

*Who still has a vcr? not this guy, lol. $7 each shipped or all 8 for $40 shipped*


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> AWESOME THANK YOU AGAIN SIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUARITOS said:


> Thanks for the DVD Patty


 sure thing thank you for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

USO-ORLANDO said:


> nice seeing you again,bad ass pics


 :wave:always good to see you too, and thank you:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

payfred said:


> Sweet pics Patti always good seeing you babygirl :h5:


 Payfred:biggrin: :biggrin::h5: looking forward to it again..this year is going to be awesome!


----------



## block5

Havent been on latley just dropping in to say hey. Great pics as always miss patti hope to see ya soon. Wagon luv all day


----------



## klasick83

Patti Dukez said:


> A family of riders:biggrin:


Thanks for the pics Patti... it was good
Seeing you out there.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

July issue of LRM. can't wait to get my hands on a copy...also is the first issue of lrm with an east coast NY lolo cover car.... big ups to my homies with Drastic Auto Club as well.


----------



## drunken86

TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

drunken86 said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## drunken86

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :h5:


Wut up homie


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> Wut homie


 Maannnn how's the car running, I bet you're lovin it now:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> July issue of LRM. can't wait to get my hands on a copy...also is the first issue of lrm with an east coast NY lolo cover car.... big ups to my homies with Drastic Auto Club as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646482
> View attachment 646483


THAT'S AWESOME!!! I'm getting my copy:biggrin::biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS EAST COAST


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


>


 :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

:biggrin: After 8 years of riding stock I'm finally getting my cherry popped. The rest goes in on the weekend. uffin:


----------



## MINT'Z

bout time lol.


caprice on dz said:


> :biggrin: After 8 years of riding stock I'm finally getting my cherry popped. The rest goes in on the weekend. uffin:


----------



## flaked85

caprice on dz said:


> :biggrin: After 8 years of riding stock I'm finally getting my cherry popped. The rest goes in on the weekend. uffin:


man you ain't gonna know what to do with yourself Phil.:h5:


----------



## drunken86

Patti Dukez said:


> Maannnn how's the car running, I bet you're lovin it now:biggrin:


It's awesome trans can't handle the motor but I got something for it later


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> :biggrin: After 8 years of riding stock I'm finally getting my cherry popped. The rest goes in on the weekend. uffin:


 ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh buddyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS.....ABOUT.....TO GO................DOWN....can't wait to see it hit the streets!!! lol bringing cherry popping back too...I haven't heard anyone say that in years..you are one cool dude Phillip....Bubble Trouble~long time coming, hard work, dedication, and well deserved:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

drunken86 said:


> It's awesome trans can't handle the motor but I got something for it later


that's cause your trans ain't about that life...haha....hey that's always the way it works though...change one thing/change another...looking forward to checking it out


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh buddyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS.....ABOUT.....TO GO................DOWN....can't wait to see it hit the streets!!! lol bringing cherry popping back too...I haven't heard anyone say that in years..you are one cool dude Phillip....Bubble Trouble~long time coming, hard work, dedication, and well deserved:thumbsup:


Ms Patti let me tell you what, I'm so excited about this that you and I could go head to head in a smiling competition, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:got a package from ya today, thanks sooOOOooo much. getting the boys together tomoro to watch the dvd during our down time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

caprice on dz said:


> :biggrin: After 8 years of riding stock I'm finally getting my cherry popped. The rest goes in on the weekend. uffin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## 90Dcoupe

Malikliquemaka Va watitiz uffin:


----------



## JUARITOS




----------



## caprice on dz

It was a lonnngggg Saturday, but she got done. I ain't stopped smiling since :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

caprice on dz said:


> It was a lonnngggg Saturday, but she got done. I ain't stopped smiling since :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:i see you nephuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## WstSideLincoln

TTT


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Soultrain

:waveatti


----------



## Patti Dukez

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 653176
> View attachment 653177
> :wave:


:wave::wave::wave::h5::h5::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Soultrain said:


> :waveatti


 SOULTRAINuffin: see you all soon!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

JUARITOS said:


>


 SICK FLYER...AWESOME SHOW!


----------



## Patti Dukez

WstSideLincoln said:


> TTT


:h5::ninja:


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> It was a lonnngggg Saturday, but she got done. I ain't stopped smiling since :biggrin:


 GOOOOOOOO!!!! Look at that side to side...that's right Phil...well deserved you are a rider :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE BIG SHOW HOSTED BY DROPJAWMAG.COM...PICS BELOW AND MORE COMING FROM THE THREE THE HARDWAY SHOW ON THE WAY:biggrin:

STREET DREAMZ C.C.

Family of Makuas


Jaime of Street Dreamz Lac


cruzin in


----------



## Patti Dukez

Mana and Turtle








DropJawmag.com


----------



## Patti Dukez

Jaime of Street Dreamz C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

We riders and Friends foe life





:biggrin:


little mana


----------



## Patti Dukez

Twerkfest:roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Turtle and the Three the Hardway crew


----------



## Patti Dukez

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

a great ride home


----------



## flaked85

TTT:h5:


----------



## drunken86

Patti Dukez said:


> Maannnn how's the car running, I bet you're lovin it now:biggrin:


Still workin out kinks shit sucks but I'll get it


----------



## flaked85

*HOTEL SPOTS FOR SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. PICNIC.SATURDAY JUNE.29TH 2013



LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601 


 Hilton Garden Inn Waldorf
10385 Odonnell Pl, Waldorf, MD ‎
(240) 222-0000 ‎



SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646


COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601


COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400

BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646


*


----------



## Patti Dukez

LET'S DO THIS ONE STAY SATURDAY NIGHT TO KICK IT AND THEN ROLL HOME SUNDAY MORNING *LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601 *


----------



## caprice on dz

Patti Dukez said:


> LET'S DO THIS ONE STAY SATURDAY NIGHT TO KICK IT AND THEN ROLL HOME SUNDAY MORNING *LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022
> 11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601 *


Sounds like a winner to me. I wont get off work until 2am saturday morning, I can handle the early am drive down and kickin it all day but I know my ass will be too tired to drive home that night.


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> LET'S DO THIS ONE STAY SATURDAY NIGHT TO KICK IT AND THEN ROLL HOME SUNDAY MORNING *LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022
> 11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
> WALDORF,MD 20601 *


done deal,i'm there fo sho


----------



## caprice on dz

one more day


----------



## Delow64




----------



## Delow64

Thanks skrapehouse cc, had a great time at your picnic .


----------



## Patti Dukez

SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. COOKOUT 2013 WAS A GREAT DAY, FRIENDS, FAMILY, WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT..THANK YOU TO THE WHOLE CREW OF SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. FOR HOLDING DOWN ANOTHER AWESOME YEAR..WE REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT..IT WAS HOT HAS HELL BUT STILL COOL AS SHIT. TTT 2013!!

SOME PICS:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG I


----------



## Patti Dukez

RIP JAE BUENO..Ricky Simmons and his family representing a dear friend


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

The Makuas Street Dreamz C.C.



The Ferrells Street Dreamz C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

MORE PICS TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## snyder3

IT WAS A NICE PICNIC SAW ALOT OF GREAT CARS MET A FEW PEOPLE BE IN NORTH VA FOR THE JUST KLOWNIN PICNIC






MAYBE ILL MEET AFEW MORE LOOK FOR ME AND MY LIL BROTHER THERE


----------



## 80 GRAND

great pics patti keep em comming


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looks great glad it was nice weather for you's.! see you all soon


----------



## Vayzfinest




----------



## flaked85

PICS FROM THE 2013 WESTSIDE PICNIC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/8854-westside-lowriders-cc-1317.html


----------



## caprice on dz

Vayzfinest said:


>


Any info on the hotel?


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> Any info on the hotel?


I got some info, I'll post it up tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> PICS FROM THE 2013 WESTSIDE PICNIC
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/8854-westside-lowriders-cc-1317.html


Those pics are off the chain Dana, awesome job:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> Those pics are off the chain Dana, awesome job:h5::h5::h5:


thanx homegirl


----------



## Patti Dukez

A CRUISE IN AT THE SANDS IN PA, IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT TIME TO RELAX, GET TOGETHER, CHECK OUT SOME BOMB SCENERY, AND KICK IT AT THE CASINO..EVERYONE WELCOME HOSTED BY NUTTIN BUT LUV FAMILIA CLUB


----------



## WstSideLincoln

ttt


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

WstSideLincoln said:


> ttt


X2


----------



## GRodriguez

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup: Wuddup Family


----------



## Patti Dukez

WHAT'S UP EAST COAST FAM :biggrin: CATCH ME GETTING CAUGHT UP HERE WITH THE PICS..FIRST I WANT TO THANK JUST KLOWNIN FOR THE SUPER BOMB COOKOUT AND ALWAYS AWESOME TIME..THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST LOWRIDER EVENTS ON THE EAST COAST AND MANY CAME OUT TO SUPPORT..THANK YOU ALWAYS AND TTT FOR EAST COAST LOWRIDING!!!! 

JUST KLOWNIN C.C. ALL DAY!!! DRASTIC BBQ PICS NEXT!!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

you already know!


----------



## Patti Dukez

The lowrider house...Barbie got kicked out lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:gotta ask, how scarry were those nite pics you took inside the car?


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU JUST KLOWNIN!!!


----------



## flaked85

great pics patti:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

flaked85 said:


> great pics patti:h5:


x2


----------



## Soultrain

nice pics :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 80 GRAND

great pics patti:h5:


----------



## 83MCinBmore

nice pics patti


----------



## 80 GRAND

Ttt


----------



## flaked85

what's good errybody?


----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

Lookin good everyone slow summer for me this yr ill b active next yr keep up the G work riderz.....


----------



## KAKALAK

good pics and a good turnout! I hope to make it one day


----------



## Patti Dukez

CALLING ALL RIDERS :wave: STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT COMING UP FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS :biggrin:

901 E. LITTLE BACK RIVER RD. HAMPTON VA



PRE-PARTY AT JAIME'S SPOT EL BURRITO LET'S GET IT


----------



## Patti Dukez

cripn8ez said:


> Lookin good everyone slow summer for me this yr ill b active next yr keep up the G work riderz.....


same for everyone, seen the work you are putting in looks good!


----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> good pics and a good turnout! I hope to make it one day


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOWRIDER CONNECTION BBQ 2013 WAS OFF THE CHAIN JERSEY CITY NJ GOING DOWN AGAIN NEXT YEAR AND I DEFINITELY RECOMMEND THIS ONE ITS WORTH TRIP THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAME OUT TO SUPPORT RUDY AND HIS CREW THANK YOU TO LOWRIDER CONNECTION FOR THE GOOD TIME AND LAUGHS!!! QUALITY EAST COAST BABY WE RIDERS ALL DAY!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

EXCLUSIVE C.C. ALL THE WAY FROM BELGIUM RIDERS WORLD WIDE


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

FUTURE RIDER TROY TRU EASTSIDAZ C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

I freaking love this tank


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

JK CAME OUT


CHAIN REACTION LOYALTY C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

FUTURE RIDERS LOYALTY C.C. 


JERSEY TURNPIKE RIDIN


THANK U AGAIN LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C.


AWESOME RIDE BACK.. STAY ON'EM 2013


----------



## SIRDRAKE

Patti Dukez said:


> CALLING ALL RIDERS :wave: STREET DREAMZ COOKOUT COMING UP FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS :biggrin:
> 
> 901 E. LITTLE BACK RIVER RD. HAMPTON VA
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-PARTY AT JAIME'S SPOT EL BURRITO LET'S GET IT


this is one PRETTY ASS FLYER....this is nice pimpin:worship:that caddi is sick azz shit


----------



## flaked85

great pics patti:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Good pics. When the next DVD coming out after "the streets are calling"?


----------



## caprice on dz

What id do!!! Been a bit quiet up in here. Who's rollin to the respect show in NC this weekend?


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Sup Dukez:facepalm:<- that fool suppose to be throwing flowers like coming to america..LOL

Just getting over this flu fever shit.. Not Good

But I got some stuff for sale so if the Homies can pass the word out I would appreciate It:thumbsup::thumbsup:

nineteen 64 Impala BBQ GRill you can tow it has a 2 pump 4 battery's set up done by Shorty












Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## Ox-Roxs




----------



## caprice on dz

Ox-Roxs said:


>


Mannnnnn now you got me wanting to run a whammy tank lol


----------



## Jake07

When's the next show near NC?


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## 80 GRAND

to the top :wave:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

TTT


----------



## Supreme59rag

BUMP


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Hope my home girl had a good christmas holiday. Hope to see you around this year.


----------



## Patti Dukez

58 Del-pala said:


> Hope my home girl had a good christmas holiday. Hope to see you around this year.


:wave::wave: it's been a lone time I hope you had a good one as well! It's been too long I hope to see you around this year too..it's going to be a great one:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Supreme59rag said:


> BUMP


HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Dukez:facepalm:<- that fool suppose to be throwing flowers like coming to america..LOL
> 
> Just getting over this flu fever shit.. Not Good
> 
> But I got some stuff for sale so if the Homies can pass the word out I would appreciate It:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> nineteen 64 Impala BBQ GRill you can tow it has a 2 pump 4 battery's set up done by Shorty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


REPOST FOR THE HOME OX-ROX..lol on the flower throwing guy and man that sux you were sick!!!

You are probably feeling way better by now lol but hey...had to wish you the best!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ox-Rox and fam man much luv and good luck on the sale!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave::wave::wave: sorry everybody I been in hibernation fixing some footage and working on the dvd  Coming out at the end of January early Feb sorry about the wait when the big camera died it really tore through some footage. I made the repairs...we back on track...welcome 2014!!!

See you all soon!!


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: sorry everybody I been in hibernation fixing some footage and working on the dvd  Coming out at the end of January early Feb sorry about the wait when the big camera died it really tore through some footage. I made the repairs...we back on track...welcome 2014!!!
> 
> See you all soon!!


do your thang homegirl


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> do your thang homegirl


:h5: thanks man :biggrin: I will be posting some pics this week. This will be my first trip to Miami this weekend I'm pretty excited about it I think I'm the only one that hasn't made it yet...about to change that right nowuffin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Patti Dukez said:


> :h5: thanks man :biggrin: I will be posting some pics this week. This will be my first trip to Miami this weekend I'm pretty excited about it I think I'm the only one that hasn't made it yet...about to change that right nowuffin:


 don't feel bad I only make it to Orlando every time I go back


----------



## caprice on dz

Anyone know when the carl casper show is? who's going, I wanted to make the trip last year but lost track of time smdh


----------



## SKReeCH

what up ms patti, ive been tryin to get a hold of you for a while but you dont answer phone. kinda feel like im being ignored :-( so i reckon when u get some time to talk hit me up at 252.722.3315 ask for skreech hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Supreme59rag

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: sorry everybody I been in hibernation fixing some footage and working on the dvd  Coming out at the end of January early Feb sorry about the wait when the big camera died it really tore through some footage. I made the repairs...we back on track...welcome 2014!!!
> 
> 
> 
> See you all soon!!


Definitely looking forward to seeing that video and adding it to my growing collection for sure!


----------



## flaked85

patti all up in the mix at 2:15


----------



## SIRDRAKE

pattie pattie pattie:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

:wave: is it spring yet? tired of this damn cold and snow


----------



## Soultrain

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

Hello everyone been awhile hope all is G and stayiing bleased just saying hay and our Tha Connection Picnic 3 is in making now May 3 party at hotel May 4 th picnic same spots hope to c ya more info soon yay yay.

Team work makes the dream work unity brings the community stay low


----------



## drunken86

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Patti what up....I still need you to get a video going for us. We got a big event on the East Coast....lets get together and figure out the costs, and lets do this?


----------



## flaked85

just got done watching the new dvd,awesome as usual,great job patti:h5:


----------



## *83coupe*

parting out a 1980 coupe pm me for parts you need if no one hits me up the shits going in the trash


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

*83coupe* said:


> parting out a 1980 coupe pm me for parts you need if no one hits me up the shits going in the trash


you can trash your stuff at my house whats good homie


----------



## milkbone

83lac-va-beach said:


> you can trash your stuff at my house whats good homie


..
THAT WHAT I DO LMAO


----------



## drunken86

What's crackin


----------



## cripn8ez

Hope all can make it cuz all is invited fun fun at Tha Connection 



Thanx Patti


----------



## MINT'Z

flaked85 said:


> just got done watching the new dvd,awesome as usual,great job patti:h5:


Which one is this


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> just got done watching the new dvd,awesome as usual,great job patti:h5:


man thank you so much Dana and I want to say thank you to you and Joe for all of the awesome footage you shared from KY...team work thank you again ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MINT'Z said:


> Which one is this


now I'm back in my account I'll post it up tonight! Hope the baby is doing well:wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Put ya back on the first page


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK




----------



## flaked85

LC CONNECTEK said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## milkbone

:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave::wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE uffin: SUMMER TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER! LET'S RIDE


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE uffin: SUMMER TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER! LET'S RIDE


I think im gonna make it to this one


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> Put ya back on the first page


BOUNZIN!! man, thank you hey it's been a long time I hope all has been well with you:biggrin:


----------



## Supreme59rag

Looking forward to a fun season this year Patti!


----------



## KAKALAK

Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave: sorry everybody I been in hibernation fixing some footage and working on the dvd  Coming out at the end of January early Feb sorry about the wait when the big camera died it really tore through some footage. I made the repairs...we back on track...welcome 2014!!!
> 
> See you all soon!!


Id like the new dvd when it comes out


----------



## 80 GRAND

TTT


----------



## flaked85

posting this up for my neighbor,if anybody is interested.


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85




----------



## BOUNZIN

Patti Dukez said:


> BOUNZIN!! man, thank you hey it's been a long time I hope all has been well with you:biggrin:


everything is good Patti finally starting the rebuild from the ground up got some new shoes and hoping to send a frame down to chawps in arizonia to get patterned out this summer or in the winter


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> I think im gonna make it to this one


lol:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

LOOKING GOOD!!!! and those wheels!! Ewwwweeee they are sick!!!!! I can't wait to see it done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


>



clean! Good luck on the sale!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

FOR ALL TRAILERS FROM THE EAST THERE'S A FEW LEAVING THURSDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT THE MORE THE BETTER...FOR THE THURSDAY RIDERS IF YOU WANT TO JUMP ON THE ROAD AT THE SAME TIME HIT UP ELMER 856-213-3594 OR I HEAR SNOW AND HIS CREW ARE LEAVING FRIDAY. LAST YEAR OBSESSION ROLLED OUT ACROSS THE STATES..PLENTY OF RIDERS FOR THE TRIP!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THIS IS AN AWESOME COOKOUT WITH A VIEW OF THE STATUE OF LIBERTY IN THE BACKGROUND AND A CRUISE THROUGH NYC!!!! DON'T MISS THIS EVENT..BRING YOUR RIDE, YOUR FAMILY, YOUR COOLER, LET'S RIDE


----------



## Patti Dukez

GREENSBORO NORTH CAROLINA THIS SHOW IS COMING UP TO BENEFIT THE NO KILL SHELTER RED DOG FARMS. 

THE NIGHT BEFORE TIM HOUSE 336-382-0707 AND THE REST OF THE OLD SCHOOL C.C. WILL BE HOSTING A CRUISE-IN WITH SOME GRILLIN ON MAY 30TH AT THE SHOP 2703 ALAMANCE RD. GREENSBORO STARTING AT 5PM COME OUT ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

ANOTHER ONE JUMPIN ON THE EAST COAST JUST KLOWNIN COOKOUT COMING UP AUGUST 3RD THIS ONE IS OFF THE CHAIN...DON'T MISS IT!!! BRING THE FAMILY, THE COOLER, AND LET'S CHILL


----------



## KAKALAK

KAKALAK said:


> Id like the new dvd when it comes out


Bump


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Patti Dukez

KAKALAK said:


> Bump


:wave: hey KAKALAK! sorry I was posting flyers like crazy and didn't see that man I'm happy for you to grab the latest!! I have them up on ebay right now just type in SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS in the search engine and it should come right up if you have any problem let me know...thank you very much for your support always! 

This is the cover from the latest~


----------



## Patti Dukez

SOME CLIPS OF THE LATEST!


----------



## CasinoDreams

whats going on guys, loyalty wil be trowing our first ever carshow June 22nd to help raise money for our fellow members niece who was diagnosed with brain cancer, the carshow will be a top 50 Carshow , open to all lowrider, hot rods, customs, and classics, 1989 and under , (( all cars with hydrualics and airbags are exempt from the rule))) modern muscle ,exotic all years welcome ,we are going to have a hop off compition , single pump double pump classes both class winners will recieve $100 $15 to enter car , spectator are free, 1st 50 cars registered will get a free burger and soda. specialty awards will be given for best of show lowrider, hotrod,classic,custom/import. come and enjoy the day with the loyalty family and help raise money! more info on carshow webiste coming soon ! no outside food allowed! no Loud music for more information contact (862) 264-0527


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS PICNIC CRUISE-IN TO PAPPA'S BBQ :biggrin:

Getting ready to roll out


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Tru Eastsidaz pulling in from New Jersey uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS NORTH CAROLINA IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

JASON J OF INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

PRIMO NORTH TEXAS MAJESTICS


----------



## Patti Dukez

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND TRU EASTSIDAZ


----------



## Patti Dukez

84PANCHO :biggrin:



MAJESTICS NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

MORE PICS COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC

Hey Patti you should leave feedback for the people that purchased on ebay.


----------



## Patti Dukez

RobLBC said:


> Hey Patti you should leave feedback for the people that purchased on ebay.


 I always do, did you not get feedback? I'll check it out


----------



## Patti Dukez

RobLBC said:


> Hey Patti you should leave feedback for the people that purchased on ebay.


I checked and all the feedback went through except for one and I put it through today. If you want to let me know your user name on ebay I'll go back again and see what's up


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

MAJESTICS NORTH CAROLINA

[/QUOTE]
Wow ? nice shot ms.dukez ?


----------



## RobLBC

Thanks Patti


Patti Dukez said:


> I checked and all the feedback went through except for one and I put it through today. If you want to let me know your user name on ebay I'll go back again and see what's up


----------



## flaked85

great pics patti


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay cool ill check into it


Patti Dukez said:


> :wave: hey KAKALAK! sorry I was posting flyers like crazy and didn't see that man I'm happy for you to grab the latest!! I have them up on ebay right now just type in SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS in the search engine and it should come right up if you have any problem let me know...thank you very much for your support always!
> 
> This is the cover from the latest~


----------



## flaked85

good to see you today at the SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. PICNIC.


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Patti Dukez

SKRAPEHOUSE C.C. WAS OFF THE CHAIN AS USUAL :thumbsup: A HUGE THANK YOU TO DANA, JOE, AND THE REST OF THE SKRAPEHOUSE FAMILY TO INCLUDE WIFE, KIDS, AND A SPECIAL CONGRATS TO NICK FOR HIS PLAQUE :biggrin:

SOME PICS FROM THE WEEKEND!! OHIO NEXT!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

Meet Violet newest member of Just Klownin...she's a rider:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

lol


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

:h5::biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

you already know.awesome pics homegirl:h5:


----------



## caprice on dz

a little video I did from the skrapehouse cc picnic


----------



## Patti Dukez

caprice on dz said:


> a little video I did from the skrapehouse cc picnic


AWESOME :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> you already know.awesome pics homegirl:h5:


Thank you Dana I had a great time thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 80 GRAND

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez

80 GRAND said:


> TTT


:h5::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

You are not going to want to miss this one :biggrin: This year held in the historic Ft. Monroe Hampton, Virginia fortified in the 1600's it's going to be a lot of fun, bring your family to cruise through the moat, and enjoy a day on the beach with the family...hope to see you all there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/583826-childs-play-sweethearts-up-grabs.html


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-classic-landau-areo-coupe-fishbowl-sale.html



Ladies and Gents, pread the word for me... please and thank you.


----------



## 80 GRAND

TTT


----------



## *83coupe*

1964 brand new parts still in the box for sale. left and right full quarter panels, hood, trunk lid, one peice trunk pan, trunk shelf, left and right wheel houses, trunk drop offs I need the money more than I need the parts I paid almost 4000 dollars for everything I only want 2500 for everything great deal an hell of a great start for someone restoring a 64 hit me up if you interested 757-510-4315 james


----------



## flaked85

TTT:420:


----------



## flaked85

:drama:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85

:inout:


----------



## flaked85

where is everybody:nicoderm:


----------



## Supreme59rag

flaked85 said:


> where is everybody:nicoderm:


Good question!


----------



## 80 GRAND

Ttt


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

flaked85 said:


> where is everybody:nicoderm:


hopefully getting ready cause i dont think i will make it so im gonna buy a ride so i can make it places til my car gets done


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Birthday Homegurl !!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## RobLBC

Any new videos?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Whats crackin east coast? Hey Patti looks like i might be heading out to the east coast trying to see what it would cost to transport my ride out there either this summer or next or just might head over there to check out the scene


----------



## Patti Dukez

BOUNZIN said:


> Whats crackin east coast? Hey Patti looks like i might be heading out to the east coast trying to see what it would cost to transport my ride out there either this summer or next or just might head over there to check out the scene


Whaaaattt BOUNZIN :wave: Hey that would be awesome to have you out here!! I'll post some cookout info today for you so you can see what we have going on..anytime you are ready I'll fire the grill up and we'll have a good time!


----------



## Patti Dukez

RobLBC said:


> Any new videos?







Up on EBAY right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

ARIZONA LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SUPERSHOW PICS!! That was one of the best times I have had at a show. Thank you to MODERN TIMES C.C. for the hospitality and for bringing me out. It was pretty amazing and I appreciated every second of the trip :biggrin: They are some serious down to earth OG Riders, true friends, and I hope to see them again on our side!! 

Here are the pics!! 



JOHN SANCHEZ OF KLIQUE C.C. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

XAVIER THE XMAN 61 uffin:



MODERN TIMES C.C. EL PASO TX


----------



## Patti Dukez

BREAKING BAD 62' :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

more pics coming up


----------



## flaked85

Patti Dukez said:


> more pics coming up



awweeeesooooooooome!:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> awweeeesooooooooome!:h5:


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

[URL="http://s140.photobucket.com/user/Patti_Dukez/media/ARIZONA%20SUPERSHOW/124.jpg.html"][/URL]


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

MAJESTICS C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez

more on the way


----------



## DJLATIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

this was some freaky shit, I thought they were alive at first lol ...I can dig it


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

very cool to meet John Sanchez of KLIQUE C.C.


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

HEAVY HITTER uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## plague

Patti Dukez said:


>


wow he trying to cover all the category's soon, very nice


----------



## Patti Dukez

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## plague

Never really went in this tread nice pictures


----------



## Patti Dukez

Very cool person to meet! Clean ride!!


----------



## Patti Dukez

plague said:


> Never really went in this tread nice pictures


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez

[URL=http://s140.photobucket.com/user/Patti_Dukez/media/ARIZONA%20SUPERSHOW/43.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## DJLATIN

Patti Dukez said:


>


----------



## Patti Dukez

MODERN TIMES C.C. EL PASO TX :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## Patti Dukez




----------



## plague

like this one


----------



## flaked85

:h5: i know you got more pics:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

flaked85 said:


> :h5: i know you got more pics:drama:


:wave:


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


sup homie:h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez

flaked85 said:


> :h5: i know you got more pics:drama:


:yes: I need to get on'em so many I've been working through but worth it:biggrin::h5:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## caprice on dz

:wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

damn 3 months since last post


----------



## flaked85

BOUNZIN said:


> damn 3 months since last post


yeah alot of people post on stupid facebook these days


----------



## BOUNZIN

SO Patti whats the biggest show out there for 2016, thinking it's time to check an east coast show


----------



## Soultrain

Patti whats good fam


----------



## baldwinc

What's up! Any new videos out?


----------



## streetrider

*Is she and the Servin Em team even around anymore??????*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:dunno:


----------

